# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > VDSL >  VDSL Ιωάννινα στο κέντρο

## jimmys228

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κανένα νέο σχετικά με το πότε θα αρχίσει ο ΟΤΕ να αλλάζει τα KV στο κέντρο της πόλης?
Γεμίσανε τα γιάννενα γύρω γύρω με νέα KV και στο κέντρο ακόμα τίποτα...εγώ που μένω πάνω από την Πάπρικα ήρθανε πριν κανά 2 μήνες και κάνανε κάτι έργα στο KV και χάρηκα, αλλά τελικά απλά το ανύψωσαν λίγο και το αντικατέστησαν με ένα καινούριο απλό KV...γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα?

----------


## Pokas

Εγώ νόμιζα οτι τα Γιάννενα είχαν τελειώσει εδώ και καιρό, μάλιστα στο http://fttxgr.eu/map? έχει μερικές καμπίνες στο κέντρο... κρίμα.

----------


## jimmys228

Δυστυχώς όχι, στο κέντρο κέντρο των ιωαννίνων δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια vdsl καμπίνα, ενώ έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός από τότε που σκάψανε για να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες. Όλες οι καμπίνες που υπάρχουν είναι αμπελόκηπους, ανατολή, σταυράκι, καρδαμίτσια κλπ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην βάλουν καθόλου στο κέντρο?

----------


## manicx

Όταν λες κέντρο; Σε μια Χ ακτίνα χιλιομέτρου από το A/Κ στην 28ης Οκτωβρίου, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεις καμπίνα. VDSL από το Α/Κ.

----------


## jimmys228

Για παράδειγμα εγώ εκεί που μένω είμαι 800 μέτρα από το α/κ της περιβλέπτου, στην αρσένη γεροντικού, 920 μέτρα μέσω καλωδίων αν θυμάμαι καλά (μετρημένα από μια σελίδα εδώ στα φόρουμ, μέσω του attenuation μου στο downstream, 13.2 dB). Vdsl ακόμα δεν έχω δει, παίζει να μην έρθει καθόλου? Γιατί έχει και πιο μακριά από μένα που τους καλύπτει το ίδιο α/κ, οι οποίοι θα είναι πάνω από χιλιόμετρο στα σίγουρα..

----------


## Pokas

> Για παράδειγμα εγώ εκεί που μένω είμαι 800 μέτρα από το α/κ της περιβλέπτου, στην αρσένη γεροντικού, 920 μέτρα μέσω καλωδίων αν θυμάμαι καλά (μετρημένα από μια σελίδα εδώ στα φόρουμ, μέσω του attenuation μου στο downstream, 13.2 dB). Vdsl ακόμα δεν έχω δει, παίζει να μην έρθει καθόλου? Γιατί έχει και πιο μακριά από μένα που τους καλύπτει το ίδιο α/κ, οι οποίοι θα είναι πάνω από χιλιόμετρο στα σίγουρα..


Το ιδιο ΑΚ καλύπτει κάποιους ενώ κάποιους άλλους όχι; Αυτή την πρωτοτυπία νόμιζα την είχαμε μόνο στην Αττικη...

Περιμετρικά των ΑΚ σε απόσταση μέχρι 700μ  δεν αλλάζονται καμπίνες, τουλάχιστον στην Αττική.

----------


## jimmys228

Αν δεις στο χάρτη, το ΑΚ της περιβλέπτου καλύπτει μεγαλύτερη περιοχή απ'ότι το ΑΚ της 28ης, οπότε πιο κάτω από μένα (πάνω στο χάρτη), κοντά στο Grand serai, σίγουρα θα είναι 1χλμ+ από το ΑΚ της περιβλέπτου στο οποίο ανήκουν..για να έρθει vdsl στο dslam της περιβλέπτου, αφού έχουν ήδη σκάψει τα γιάννενα, τι περιμένουν?? οεο?  :Razz:

----------


## lunatic

Κοντά στον Παπαγεωργίου επι της Δωδώνης μένω και δεν έχουμε ... έχει όμως στα Καρδαμίτσια δε βαριέσαι... Γελάει ο κόσμος

----------


## tasospas

> Δυστυχώς όχι, στο κέντρο κέντρο των ιωαννίνων δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια vdsl καμπίνα, ενώ έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός από τότε που σκάψανε για να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες. Όλες οι καμπίνες που υπάρχουν είναι αμπελόκηπους, *ανατολή*, σταυράκι, καρδαμίτσια κλπ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην βάλουν καθόλου στο κέντρο?



Μπορείς να μου πεις που είδες καμπίνες στην ανατολή? γιατί ανατολή μένω και συγχρονίζω στα 4 mbps και δν υπάρχει ούτε μια *καμπινα.*

Α Και σύμφωνα με τεχνικό του ote βγήκε σχεδιο για το 2017 και θα είναι η χρονιά τις Ανατολής και τις Κατσικας εκεί θα επικεντρωθούν.. αν αληθεύει επιτέλους γιατί πάρα ήταν κακές οι ταχύτητες

----------


## jimmys228

Σόρρυ, λάθος μου, έπαιρνα τα περίχωρα ένα ένα και έβαλα κ την ανατολή μέσα!  :Razz: 
Εντωμεταξύ, όλο με παίρνουνε τηλ. και μου λένε οτι συνδέονται οι οπτικές ίνες στην περιοχή μου....όσο το είδατε εσείς, τόσο το είδα κ εγώ...κάτι για οκτώβριο έχει ακουστεί, ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?

----------


## tasospas

> Σόρρυ, λάθος μου, έπαιρνα τα περίχωρα ένα ένα και έβαλα κ την ανατολή μέσα! 
> Εντωμεταξύ, όλο με παίρνουνε τηλ. και μου λένε οτι συνδέονται οι οπτικές ίνες στην περιοχή μου....όσο το είδατε εσείς, τόσο το είδα κ εγώ...κάτι για οκτώβριο έχει ακουστεί, ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?


Λέω και εγώ μακάρι να υπήρχαν καμπίνες στην ανατολή  :Razz:  

Πάντως για κάποιο λόγο είναι πολύ τραγικά στα πράγματα άμα δείτε τους χάρτες έχουν συνδέσει τα μισά Γιάννενα με καμπίνες(δηλαδή εκεί κοντά στο νοσοκομείο χατζηκωστα) και το κέντρο και τα άλλα μισά Γιάννενα (ανατολή, κατσίκα ,βρυσούλα κπλ) δν έχουν κάνει τίποτα απολύτως τόσα χρόνια και υποτίθεται μέχρι το 2020 έχουν σχέδιο όλη η Ελλάδα να πιάνει τουλάχιστον 30 mbps :Thumb down:

----------


## jimmys228

> Λέω και εγώ μακάρι να υπήρχαν καμπίνες στην ανατολή  
> 
> Πάντως για κάποιο λόγο είναι πολύ τραγικά στα πράγματα άμα δείτε τους χάρτες έχουν συνδέσει τα μισά Γιάννενα με καμπίνες(δηλαδή εκεί κοντά στο νοσοκομείο χατζηκωστα) και το κέντρο και τα άλλα μισά Γιάννενα (ανατολή, κατσίκα ,βρυσούλα κπλ) δν έχουν κάνει τίποτα απολύτως τόσα χρόνια και υποτίθεται μέχρι το 2020 έχουν σχέδιο όλη η Ελλάδα να πιάνει τουλάχιστον 30 mbps


Τέλεια, αυτό σημαίνει οτι έχουμε ακόμα χρόνο μέχρι 31/12/2019.... :Sorry:  :Crying:

----------


## tasospas

> Τέλεια, αυτό σημαίνει οτι έχουμε ακόμα χρόνο μέχρι 31/12/2019....



Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο και να τους πρήξεις ,

Εγώ τους πήρα, και το μόνο μου είπαν ''ναι υπάρχει πιθανότητα κάποια στιγμή να βάλουμε καμπίνα'', τώρα σκέφτομαι να τους ξαναπάρω σε λίγες μέρες μπας και γίνει κάτι...

----------


## alex24

Οι περιοχες που καλυπτονται με καμπινες και vdsl ειναι οι Αμπελοκηποι,Καρδαμιτσια,Σταυρακι,Νεοχωροπουλο,Aεροδρομιο(Νεα Ζωη),Βοτανικος και Σεισμοπληκτα αν και εκει υπαρχει το κεντρο Περιβλεπτου σε πολυ μικρη αποσταση και μου κανει τρελη εντυπωση πως αποφασισαν να βαλουν καμπινες εκει.Σε μερικες περιπτωσεις οπως στην Πεδινη υπαρχουν καμπινες αλλα δεν υπαρχει vdsl μονο adsl.

----------


## tasospas

> Οι περιοχες που καλυπτονται με καμπινες και vdsl ειναι οι Αμπελοκηποι,Καρδαμιτσια,Σταυρακι,Νεοχωροπουλο,Aεροδρομιο(Νεα Ζωη),Βοτανικος και Σεισμοπληκτα αν και εκει υπαρχει το κεντρο Περιβλεπτου σε πολυ μικρη αποσταση και μου κανει τρελη εντυπωση πως αποφασισαν να βαλουν καμπινες εκει.Σε μερικες περιπτωσεις οπως στην Πεδινη υπαρχουν καμπινες αλλα δεν υπαρχει vdsl μονο adsl.


Γίνεται να μάθουμε το πρόγραμμα του ote για τα Γιάννενα εκτός από να τους παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο η να βασιζόμαστε σε λόγια των τεχνικών του?

----------


## alex24

Οχι δεν νομιζω να γινεται κατι τετοιο

----------


## lunatic

οκ συνεχίζουμε το πρήξιμο... αύριο θα πάρω και εγώ  :Smile:

----------


## tasospas

> οκ συνεχίζουμε το πρήξιμο... αύριο θα πάρω και εγώ


Ωραια αν παρεις πες μας και τι σου ειπαν  :Smile:

----------


## nicolasdr

Να σας ρωτησω κατι παιδες.. Σε οικια που δεν εχει αριθμο πως ειναι δυνατον να γινει αιτηση για νεα τηλεφωνικη γραμμη? Ειναι εφικτο και αν ναι πειτε μου αν ειχατε παρομοια εμπειρια.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## tasospas

> Να σας ρωτησω κατι παιδες.. Σε οικια που δεν εχει αριθμο πως ειναι δυνατον να γινει αιτηση για νεα τηλεφωνικη γραμμη? Ειναι εφικτο και αν ναι πειτε μου αν ειχατε παρομοια εμπειρια.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Ναι είναι πας σε ένα κατάστημα η παίρνεις τηλ από το κινητό και θα σου δώσουν αυτοί νέα γραμμή απλώς νομίζω θα αργήσει κάμποσο.. (στην δικιά μου περίπτωση που ούτε έχω είχα αριθμό είχε αργήσει ένα μήνα)

ΥΓ. Έχει περάσει κανείς από την εθνική τράπεζα που είναι στην οδό Δωδώνης, εκεί βρίσκονται συνεργεία του ΟΤΕ και έχουν σκάψει μια μεγάλη τρύπα (πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο) και γενικά δουλεύουν αυτές τις μέρες εκεί. Όποιος είναι κοντά εκεί νομίζω σε λίγους μήνες θα μπορεί να απολαύσει vdsl(εκτός και αν είναι μόνο για την τράπεζα)

----------


## jimmys228

Πάντως σήμερα εκεί στην εθνική που πέρασα το απόγευμα δεν είχε τίποτα το καινούριο..τα ίδια KV που είχε και πριν, ούτε καν τα άλλαξαν με πιο καινούρια...πήρε κανείς τελικά τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσει?

----------


## tasospas

> Πάντως σήμερα εκεί στην εθνική που πέρασα το απόγευμα δεν είχε τίποτα το καινούριο..τα ίδια KV που είχε και πριν, ούτε καν τα άλλαξαν με πιο καινούρια...πήρε κανείς τελικά τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσει?


Άρα δν θα ήταν για vdsl, δυστυχώς για τους κάτοικους που μένουν εκεί.. πάντως περίεργο μου φαίνεται γιατί είχαν σκάψει πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο και είχαν ανοίξει και εκεί την παλιά καμπίνα ..  

Μου φαινετε και εμεις η γιαννιωτες πρεπει να μαζευτουμε να κανουμε παραπονα οπως στα παιδια απο την Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια!
(http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...B5%CE%B9%CE%B1!) 

Η να πάμε στο facebook του δημαρχου μας να γράψουμε παράπονα μπας και πιέσει αυτός τον οτε να μας βάλει πιο πάνω στην προτεραιότητα

----------


## jimmys228

Bump
Υπάρχει τίποτα νεότερο? Που μπορούμε να πάρουμε τηλέφωνο συγκεκριμένα για τα Γιάννενα ώστε να ρωτήσουμε τι γίνεται με τα KV?

Λίγο off-topic, έχει κανείς σας wind με annex-M στα Γιάννενα?

----------


## tasospas

> Bump
> Υπάρχει τίποτα νεότερο? Που μπορούμε να πάρουμε τηλέφωνο συγκεκριμένα για τα Γιάννενα ώστε να ρωτήσουμε τι γίνεται με τα KV?
> 
> Λίγο off-topic, έχει κανείς σας wind με annex-M στα Γιάννενα?


Εγώ πάντως δν βλέπω να κινείται τίποτα 

όσο για την επικοινωνια  μπορείς να ρωτήσεις το live chat στην σελίδα του ote η να τους πάρει τηλ

----------


## jimmys228

Στο chat που ρώτησα μόλις πριν λίγο μου είπαν απλά οτι δεν μπορούν να με ενημερώσουν για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, ούτε να μου δώσουν κάποιο τηλέφωνο να τους πάρω για να ρωτήσω τηλεφωνικά..αυτά!!  :Razz:

----------


## prekas81

Το τελευταίο 2μηνο τους έχω ενοχλήσει 3 φορές στα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ στα Γιάννενα σχετικά με το VDSL στους Αμπελόκηπους που μένω. Δεν γνώριζε κανείς τίποτε σχετικά με ημερομηνίες κλπ. Εγω είμαι στην πλατεία Χατζή, σε απόσταση 150μ απο 2 KV VDSL και δεν τα έχουν ενεργοποιήσει ακόμα (μάλλον). VDSL έχουν όσοι είναι πολύ κοντά στο Χατζηκώστα.

----------


## tasospas

Τεχνικούς ψάξτε παιδιά έξω στον δρόμο  αυτοί μερικές φορές λένε κάτι

----------


## jimmys228

Πάντως οι πιο "κοντινές" στο κέντρο των Ιωαννίνων καμπίνες που έχω δει είναι εκεί στα Bruno στη Δωδώνης και στο παρκάκι απέναντι απο το Βελισσάριο..Καλό μήνα σε όλους παρεπιπτόντως! Μακάρι να έχουμε κανένα νέο τον Οκτώβριο!

----------


## lunatic

> Πάντως οι πιο "κοντινές" στο κέντρο των Ιωαννίνων καμπίνες που έχω δει είναι εκεί στα Bruno στη Δωδώνης και στο παρκάκι απέναντι απο το Βελισσάριο..Καλό μήνα σε όλους παρεπιπτόντως! Μακάρι να έχουμε κανένα νέο τον Οκτώβριο!


Bruno Δωδώνης εννοείς κοντά στο Πολυκλαδικό έτσι ?
Και ... στο παρκάκι απέναντι από το Βελισσάριο που ακριβώς λες?

Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που υπάρχουν 2 καμπίνες όπως λες σε απόσταση μικρότερη? των 200-300 μέτρων...
Αυτές τι καλύπτουν ?

----------


## jimmys228

Ναι, εκεί. Στο πάρκο έχει εκεί που στρίβεις δεξιά ακριβώς απέναντι από το βελισσάριο, με το αμάξι ήμουν όταν τα είδα αλλά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος οτι ήταν vdsl καμπίνες, και μάλιστα μου φαίνεται πως έχει και άλλη μια στη μέσα πλευρά στο πάρκο εκεί..δεν ξέρω γιατί, και σε μένα έκανε εντύπωση γιατί είναι πολύ κοντά, αλλά μπορεί καλωδιακά να μην είναι και τόσο κοντά όσο μας φαίνεται..

Υ.Γ. Όταν λέω δεξιά εννοώ σαν να στρίβεις για να πας Jumbo, μόλις στρίψεις θα τη δεις στο δεξί σου χέρι, διορθώστε με αν το έχει δει κ κανένας άλλος και κάνω κάποιο λάθος.

----------


## lunatic

Μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα απο την WIND... αυτοί απο που παίρνουν γραμμή? Έχει βάλει κανείς? Γιατί μου φαίνεται μούφα η ιστορία?

----------


## jimmys228

Γιατί δυστυχώς είναι μούφα φίλε μου.
Από το α/κ στην Αρσένη Γεροντικού δεν συνδέεσαι? Κ εγώ από εκεί συνδέομαι, από πάνω από την πάπρικα μένω κ στα 930μ καλωδίων από το α/κ δεν έχω vdsl. Πρίν πάω στη wind ήμουν hol με annex-m. Στο site της wind μου έλεγε ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και στο μαγαζί που ρώτησα μου είπαν σε 1 μήνα το πολύ θα έχω...το μάιο πήγα wind κ ακόμα έρχεται το vdsl...το πιο αστείο είναι οτι τώρα που πήγα στη wind κ κάνω αναζήτηση με χρήση του τηλεφώνου μου μου λέει βεβαίως οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα..κ από το μάιο που το παλεύω για annex-m ακόμα τπτ...

----------


## tasospas

Όπως ανεβαίνεις για χατζηκωστα εκεί που παρκάρουν τα αμάξια περίπου  έβαλαν μια καινούρια καμπίνα για όσους ενδιαφερονται

----------


## PanoS_x

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα

Βλέπω όλοι περιμένουμε τις καμπίνες VDSL... 
έληξε το συμβόλαιο απο ΟΤΕ κ βγήκα βόλτα να πάρω προσφορές.
Μ. Aλεξανδρου ειμαι κ αμα πιάσω 6Mbit ανάβω κεράκι.
Forthnet Μου βγάζει διαθεσιμοτητα σε VDSL. ξερει κανείς κάτι?  ή  κ αυτο μουφα είναι ? 
 αν κάποιος εχει forthnet κάπου εδω κοντά να δώσει τα φώτα του αν αξίζει η οχι η αλλαγή σε forthnet ή θα χάσω κ αυτήν την "Τεράστια" ταχύτητα που έχω?

Thaaanks

----------


## alex24

> Όπως ανεβαίνεις για χατζηκωστα εκεί που παρκάρουν τα αμάξια περίπου  έβαλαν μια καινούρια καμπίνα για όσους ενδιαφερονται


Η καμπινα εκει ειναι απο περυσι που γινονταν οι εργασιες για Αμπελοκηπους-Καρδαμιτσια. Τωρα κανει εργασιες η ΔΕΗ

----------


## tasospas

> Η καμπινα εκει ειναι απο περυσι που γινονταν οι εργασιες για Αμπελοκηπους-Καρδαμιτσια. Τωρα κανει εργασιες η ΔΕΗ


Α Μάλιστα μάλλον δεν την είχα δει ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση

----------


## jimmys228

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παίδες γιατί κάπως μπερδεύτηκα...Αν ένα Α/Κ έχει vdsl τότε γιατί κάποιος που βρίσκεται εντός 1km από αυτό, δεν μπορεί να βάλει vdsl? Πρέπει να γίνει και αλλαγή των KV μέχρι το σπίτι του ή να ενεργοποιηθούν οι οπτικές ίνες μέχρι το σπίτι του? Αφού βρίσκεται θεωρητικά εντός της ακτίνας 1km που είναι το όριο...καλωδιακή απόσταση εννοώ, όχι απλή!

----------


## jimmys228

Παιδιά σήμερα μου έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα από wind για vdsl μέσω αριθμού και πήρα στο 1212 και μου είπαν πως όντως ισχύει και οτι μπορώ να βάλω vdsl...τσεκάρετε το με τους παρόχους σας!!

----------


## jimmys228

Sorry για το τριπλό ποστ αλλά είπα να σας αναφέρω τα νέα..από χτές συνδέθηκα και εγώ σε vdsl στη wind από Α/Κ, όλα αρκετά καλά μέχρι στιγμής και το ρουτεράκι αρκετά σταθερό..αυτά είναι και τα χαρακτηριστικά :
VDSL Port Details             Upstream         Downstream               
Line Rate:                      5.353 Mbps       33.959 Mbps    
Actual Net Data Rate:      5.325 Mbps       33.908 Mbps          
Trellis Coding:                      ON                  ON       
Total Attenuation:                0.0 dB             23.4 dB              
SNR Margin:                        5.9 dB            3.8 dB            
Actual Delay:                         8 ms              8 ms          
Transmit Power:                   7.0 dBm          18.6 dBm           
Receive Power:                    0.7 dBm           3.1 dBm              
Actual INP:                         1.0 symbols       1.0 symbols       
Total Attenuation:                   7.0 dB           15.5 dB
Attainable Net Data Rate:      5.310 Mbps       31.621 

Εδώ είναι και το speedtest ασύρματα :


Πως σας φαίνεται? Υπάρχει κάτι να κοιτάξω για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα?

----------


## tasospas

> Sorry για το τριπλό ποστ αλλά είπα να σας αναφέρω τα νέα..από χτές συνδέθηκα και εγώ σε vdsl στη wind από Α/Κ, όλα αρκετά καλά μέχρι στιγμής και το ρουτεράκι αρκετά σταθερό..αυτά είναι και τα χαρακτηριστικά :
> VDSL Port Details             Upstream         Downstream               
> Line Rate:                      5.353 Mbps       33.959 Mbps    
> Actual Net Data Rate:      5.325 Mbps       33.908 Mbps          
> Trellis Coding:                      ON                  ON       
> Total Attenuation:                0.0 dB             23.4 dB              
> SNR Margin:                        5.9 dB            3.8 dB            
> Actual Delay:                         8 ms              8 ms          
> Transmit Power:                   7.0 dBm          18.6 dBm           
> ...



με 50 πακετο? και σε ποια περιοχη εισαι και σου εδωσαν vdsl?

----------


## alex24

> Sorry για το τριπλό ποστ αλλά είπα να σας αναφέρω τα νέα..από χτές συνδέθηκα και εγώ σε vdsl στη wind από Α/Κ, όλα αρκετά καλά μέχρι στιγμής και το ρουτεράκι αρκετά σταθερό..αυτά είναι και τα χαρακτηριστικά :
> VDSL Port Details             Upstream         Downstream               
> Line Rate:                      5.353 Mbps       33.959 Mbps    
> Actual Net Data Rate:      5.325 Mbps       33.908 Mbps          
> Trellis Coding:                      ON                  ON       
> Total Attenuation:                0.0 dB             23.4 dB              
> SNR Margin:                        5.9 dB            3.8 dB            
> Actual Delay:                         8 ms              8 ms          
> Transmit Power:                   7.0 dBm          18.6 dBm           
> ...


Εχεις χαμηλο snr ηδη ειναι στο 3.8 κοιταξε πριζες και καλωδια γιατι ισως να εχεις καμια αποσυνδεση.Ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα πιο πανω δεν παει

----------


## jimmys228

Μένω πάνω από την Πάπρικα επί της Λ.Δωδώνης και το πακέτο είναι 50/10 γιατί παίρνω από Α/Κ...το ρουτεράκι δεν έχει κάνει καμία αποσύνδεση μέχρι τώρα, απλά εγώ το έχω ανοιγοκλείσει κανά δυο φορές έτσι για δοκιμές..το snr παίζει, τώρα είναι στο 5,7 αυτή τη στιγμή και δεν έχει καμία διαφορά στο speedtest με το προηγούμενο..λέτε να μπορώ να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο για τη γραμμή μου? Είναι συνδεδεμένο στην κεντρική μπρίζα του τηλ. και δεν έχω άλλα τηλέφωνα πάνω..

----------


## alex24

Noμιζω οτι εισαι καλα.Εισαι και λιγο μακρια οποτε μην το πειραζεις.

----------


## tasospas

Σήμερα πάτησα διαθεσιμότητα δικτύου vdsl στην wind και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει!

Σε καμία άλλη εταιρία δεν μου δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα και ούτε έχουν μπει νέες καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου 

Απέχω 4,5 χιλιόμετρα από την περίβλεπτο

Πιστεύω δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ καν γιατί θα απογοητευτώ

----------


## Deathsender

Μια χαρα εισαι φιλε.. 3χρονια στα γιαννενα μενω ζωσιμαια και πανω κατω 1,5χλμ απο οτε δεν θα δω στα επομενα 15 χρονια vdsl..Ουτε καν που ενδιαφερονται το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι η γυρω περιοχες ελεουσα καρδαμιτσια μαρμαρα κτλ.. εμεις θα σαπισουμε εδω με ταχυτητες τριτοκοσμικης χωρας  :Evil:  :Thumb down:

----------


## tasospas

> Μια χαρα εισαι φιλε.. 3χρονια στα γιαννενα μενω ζωσιμαια και πανω κατω 1,5χλμ απο οτε δεν θα δω στα επομενα 15 χρονια vdsl..Ουτε καν που ενδιαφερονται το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι η γυρω περιοχες ελεουσα καρδαμιτσια μαρμαρα κτλ.. εμεις θα σαπισουμε εδω με ταχυτητες τριτοκοσμικης χωρας



Από περιέργεια
Αυτό το speed test στην υπογραφή σου από που ειναι? από άλλη πόλη η τίποτα 4g κπλ?

----------


## Deathsender

φιλε 4G μεσα στο σπιτι ειναι  :Razz:  μακαρι να ειχα τετοιες ταχυτητες σε broadband connection..Γενικος 4g παει πολυ καλα στα γιαννενα .

----------


## tasospas

> φιλε 4G μεσα στο σπιτι ειναι  μακαρι να ειχα τετοιες ταχυτητες σε broadband connection..Γενικος 4g παει πολυ καλα στα γιαννενα .


Λέω και εγώ με τέτοιες ταχύτητες παραπονιέται ;p

Σήμερα το βραδάκι έπαιζα bf1 και γνώρισα ένα παιδί από ολλανδια και του ζήτησα να κάνει speedtest να δω τι ταχύτητες έχουν εκεί



και εδώ η Ελλάδα πχ στα Γιάννενα 



δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία σε αυτή την χώρα τουλάχιστον στο θέμα όσο αφορά τις Τηλεπικοινωνίες

τουλάχιστον να έρθει το vdsl στις περιοχες μας μπας και γίνει κάτι αν και δεν το βλέπω σύντομα

----------


## alex24

> Μια χαρα εισαι φιλε.. 3χρονια στα γιαννενα μενω ζωσιμαια και πανω κατω 1,5χλμ απο οτε δεν θα δω στα επομενα 15 χρονια vdsl..Ουτε καν που ενδιαφερονται το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι η γυρω περιοχες ελεουσα καρδαμιτσια μαρμαρα κτλ.. εμεις θα σαπισουμε εδω με ταχυτητες τριτοκοσμικης χωρας


Τουλαχιστον εχεις ιντερνετ πανω απο 10mbps.Εμεις οι παραεξω απ το κεντρο την παλευαμε με ιντερνετ που μπορει να επαιζε απο 6 εως 8 οποτε την δικαιουμασταν αυτην την αναβαθμιση

----------


## Deathsender

faster than 76% of NL δηλαδη υπαρχουν και αλλοι που εχουν ακομα πιο μεγαλες ταχυτητες χαχα.Εαν δεις INALAN πολυ ωραιοι 27ευρω 100/100 ftth αλλα σε μερικα μερη της Αθηνας..(out of topic κιολας :ROFL: )
Εδω στα Ιωαννινα οσοι πλεον ειναι εκτος κεντρου οπως ειπα και πιο πανω καρδαμιτσια κτλ απολαμβανουν γρηγορες ταχυτητες ... Τωρα οσοι ειναι Ανατολη και σε μεγαλη αποσταση απλα υπομονη  :Sad: ..και εντος 1κμ να ημουν απο Α/Κ δεν ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι θα επιανα 50/5 ..
@alex24 που χαθηκες εσυ ρε χαχα! Φιλος περασα καινουργια γραμμη στο σπιτι γιατι η παλια αποτι ειδα ειχε κοπει το καλωδιο... utp cat6 μια χαρα τυχερος που πιανω και τοσο!

----------


## tasospas

απορώ όμως με ποια λογική έβαλαν Μονο μια καμπίνα στο  σχετικά ''καινούριου'' δρόμου του στρα. βογιανου  που οδηγεί κάτω στο παραλίμνιο αντί να γεμίσουν την περιοχή και  να συνεχίσουν προς ανατολή κατσίκα κπλ
 αλλά τα μάζεψαν και έφυγαν 
Γενικά όσοι είστε από Γιάννενα έχετε δει πουθενά να κινείτε τίποτα η την παράτησαν την πόλη μας?

----------


## Deathsender

@alex24 Φιλαρακο μηπως ξερεις εαν βαζουν VDSL KV στην οδο Βηλαρα γιατι καθε πρωι ακουω να τρυπαν να σκαβουν  λες να ειμαι τυχερος η απλα σκαβουν για τιποτα αλλο;

----------


## alex24

> @alex24 Φιλαρακο μηπως ξερεις εαν βαζουν VDSL KV στην οδο Βηλαρα γιατι καθε πρωι ακουω να τρυπαν να σκαβουν  λες να ειμαι τυχερος η απλα σκαβουν για τιποτα αλλο;


Οχι  δεν νομιζω για τωρα τους βλεπω κανουν εργα Σεισμοπληκτα για vdsl.Θα περασω απ τα μερη σου να δω τι παιζει

----------


## tasospas

Γαριβαλδη βλέπω έχουν σκάψει ακριβώς μπροστά στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ μια μεγάλη τρύπα ξέρει κανείς ειναι έργα για vdsl η απλώς άλλες εργασίες?

----------


## lunatic

Έχει βάλει κανείς μέχρι τώρα VDSL να μας ποστάρει στατιστικά κτλ ?

----------


## tasospas

Καλησπέρα 3 νέες καμπίνες στην κατσίκα και είδη καλουπώνουν και για άλλες

----------


## alex24

Επίσης στην Ελεούσα τοποθετούν καμπίνες για Vdsl αλλά έχουν αφήσει την Ανατολή που είναι μια μεγάλη περιοχή μακριά απ το αστικό κέντρο.Γενικη παρατήρηση είναι ότι σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο έχουν γεμίσει καμπίνες.Επισης μέσω του προγράμματος ΟΤΕ rural έχουν τοποθετηθεί και καμπίνες σε πολλά χωριά του Νομού. 

Μέχρι στιγμής οι περιοχές που έχουν καμπίνες ενεργές και μη είναι Αμπελοκηποι,Καρδαμίτσα,Βοτανικός,Πεδινή,Κατσικά,Ελεούσα,Σταυρακ  ι,Νεοχωροπουλο,Σεισμοπλικτα

----------


## tasospas

> Επίσης στην Ελεούσα τοποθετούν καμπίνες για Vdsl αλλά έχουν αφήσει την Ανατολή που είναι μια μεγάλη περιοχή μακριά απ το αστικό κέντρο.Γενικη παρατήρηση είναι ότι σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο έχουν γεμίσει καμπίνες.Επισης μέσω του προγράμματος ΟΤΕ rural έχουν τοποθετηθεί και καμπίνες σε πολλά χωριά του Νομού. 
> 
> Μέχρι στιγμής οι περιοχές που έχουν καμπίνες ενεργές και μη είναι Αμπελοκηποι,Καρδαμίτσα,Βοτανικός,Πεδινή,Κατσικά,Ελεούσα,Σταυρακ  ι,Νεοχωροπουλο,Σεισμοπλικτα



Για την ανατολή ελπίζω (μπας και μένω εκεί) όταν τελειώσουν την κατσίκα να έρθουν και προς τα εδώ εκτός και αν μας έχει πάρει άλλος πάροχος

----------


## lunatic

Πρέπει να βάλουνε καμιά 10αρια καμπίνες ακόμα στα Καρδαμίτσια...α και 5-6 στο Σταυράκι...
Γελάει ο κόσμος...

----------


## alex24

> Πρέπει να βάλουνε καμιά 10αρια καμπίνες ακόμα στα Καρδαμίτσια...α και 5-6 στο Σταυράκι...
> Γελάει ο κόσμος...


Όχι δεν θελουμε άλλες μας φτάνουν αυτές που έχουμε  . Αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω προς τι το γελοίο; Εδώ υποφέραμε αρκετά με το Ίντερνετ και τις οικτρες ταχύτητες (6-10 Mbps)Και στα Καρδαμίτσια ζει πολύς κόσμος και πρέπει να έχει και αυτός πρόσβαση στο Ίντερνετ ,δεν υπάρχει μόνο το κέντρο.Τωρα για να το κάνει αυτό ο ΟΤΕ γνωρίζει τι πρόβλημα είχαν οι περιοχές αυτές και προχώρησαν σε αναβάθμιση..

----------


## lunatic

οκ ας καλύψουμε τα χωριά και οι επιχειρήσεις στο κέντρο να μείνουνε με τα dialup...
Εγώ δεν είπα να μη μπεί έξω VDSL... να μπει παντού υποστηρίζω

----------


## alex24

Εντάξει dial up δεν το λες για κάποιον που μένει η έχει επιχείρηση στο κέντρο. Απλά στα χωριά βάζει καμπίνες διότι έχει υπογράψει σύμβαση με το κράτος.

----------


## lunatic

Να θες να στείλεις email, να συνδεθείς σε ΤΑΞΙΣ κτλ κτλ κτλ και να περιμένουν όλα τα pc το 0.8 upload... το 2017... και έχει η ΚΑΤΣΙΚΑ ντάξει εμένα προσωπικά μου φαίνεται ΚΟΥΛΟ. 
Πες με παράλογο

----------


## tasospas

> Να θες να στείλεις email, να συνδεθείς σε ΤΑΞΙΣ κτλ κτλ κτλ και να περιμένουν όλα τα pc το 0.8 upload... το 2017... και έχει η ΚΑΤΣΙΚΑ ντάξει εμένα προσωπικά μου φαίνεται ΚΟΥΛΟ. 
> Πες με παράλογο


Καλησπερα,

Εννοείτε δεν είσαι παράλογος αλλά πρέπει να σκεφτείς και το εξής
Στο κέντρο έχετε μια σύνδεση μεταξύ 8-10 mbps στην ανατολή και κατσίκα χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις το μέγιστο ειναι 4
Φυσικό ειναι να δώσει μεγαλύτερη έμφαση  σε αυτές τις περιοχές

----------


## lunatic

Το upload που είναι εκείνο που ενδιαφέρει κυρίως όταν θες να κάνεις κάτι και όχι απλά να surfareis  :Smile:  ήταν το ίδιο άθλιο παντού!  :Smile:

----------


## tasospas

Καλησπέρα,
Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε

Σήμερα που περασα από την κατσίκα μπήκαν άλλες 4 καμπίνες έβγαλα τις δυο φώτο οι άλλες ήταν σε κάτι ανηφόρες αλλά απαγορευόταν να πάω με το αμάξι θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω τις photo στο map αλλά δεν ξέρω τους οδούς καλά.
Eχω την εντύπωση ότι τελείωσαν την κατσίκα και ελπίζω να έρθουν προς την ανατολή τώρα

----------


## nontasaggelis

Η Κατσικα τελειωνει τις εγκαταστασεις, αλλα θελει ακομα για πληρη ενεργοποιηση!
Η Ανατολη, θα αργησει γιατι την πηρε δυστυχως η VODAFON, χωρις να ξερουμε πλανο και χρονοδιαγραμμα!
Πολλα χωρια εχουν ηδη καμπινες και voip στην καμπινα, και οχι στο σπιτι! δεν εχουν ενεργοποιηθει ομως ακομα ολα!

----------


## gmaitre

Lunatic είσαι θεούλης και συμφώνω με αυτά που λες έβαλα και γω vdsl και είμαι πολύ κοντά στην περιοχή σου με υπόσχεση απο ΟΤΕ να μπει ΚΑΦΑΟ το πρωτο τρίμηνο του 2017 αλλά δεν το βλέπω παραθέτω stats...

----------


## tasospas

> Η Κατσικα τελειωνει τις εγκαταστασεις, αλλα θελει ακομα για πληρη ενεργοποιηση!
> Η Ανατολη, θα αργησει γιατι την πηρε δυστυχως η VODAFON, χωρις να ξερουμε πλανο και χρονοδιαγραμμα!
> Πολλα χωρια εχουν ηδη καμπινες και voip στην καμπινα, και οχι στο σπιτι! δεν εχουν ενεργοποιηθει ομως ακομα ολα!



Καλησπερα
Εχουμε πληροφοριες για αυτο?  η υποθεσεις ειναι?

----------


## nontasaggelis

Πληροφοριες απο τον ΟΤΕ!

----------


## tasospas

> Πληροφοριες απο τον ΟΤΕ!



Ευχαριστώ πολύ το είχα απορία γιατί δεν ήρθαν στην ανατολή και πήγαν στην Κατσίκα κατευθείαν

Τι να κάνω είμαι άτυχος σε 5+ χρόνια θα δω vdsl από vodafone

----------


## alex24

Τοποθέτηση καμπίνων ΟΤΕ και στην Ελεούσα.

----------


## tasospas

Καλησπέρα,

Από ότι είδα στην κατσίκα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα έργα τώρα απομένει η ηλεκτροδότηση,

Για Ανατολή έχει ακούσει κανένας τίποτα? Η μπαα ?

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Από ότι είδα στην κατσίκα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα έργα τώρα απομένει η ηλεκτροδότηση,
> 
> Για Ανατολή έχει ακούσει κανένας τίποτα? Η μπαα ?


*ΜΠΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tasospas

> *ΜΠΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!*



πολύ ενθαρρυντικο το σχόλιο σου..  :Razz: 

Ευχαριστω

----------


## lunatic

> Lunatic είσαι θεούλης και συμφώνω με αυτά που λες έβαλα και γω vdsl και είμαι πολύ κοντά στην περιοχή σου με υπόσχεση απο ΟΤΕ να μπει ΚΑΦΑΟ το πρωτο τρίμηνο του 2017 αλλά δεν το βλέπω παραθέτω stats...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178611



Που μένεις φίλε μου ?

----------


## tasospas

Ο οτε  χτυπησε καμια περιοχη απο τα ιωαννινα για vectoring?

Ειδα το αρχειο και αναφερονται Πεδινης Και ελεουσα αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι οι δικες μας περιοχες

----------


## tasospas

Πλέον όποιος επιθυμεί  μπορεί να δει τις καμπινές τις κατσικάς ανεβασμένες στον χάρτη

Τις ανέβασα σήμερα το βράδυ!

----------


## tasospas

Τελικά όντως τα Αστικα Κέντρα τις περίβλεπτου και τις 28 Οκτωβρίου τα πήρε η vodafone.

Για q2 του 19 τα έχει προγραμματίσει ολα

ξερεις κανενας η Ανατολη απο ποιο κεντρο παιρνει Internet?

28 Οκτωβρίου η Της Περιβλεπτου?

----------


## nontasaggelis

Απο ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟ!
Οπως στα ειχα πει! Α Ρ Γ Α ΤΑ ΖΑΑΑ!!!!!

----------


## tasospas

> Απο ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟ!
> Οπως στα ειχα πει! Α Ρ Γ Α ΤΑ ΖΑΑΑ!!!!!



Ουφ μου εφυγε ενα ΒΑΡΟΣ γιατι αν επερνα απο 28ης δεν ηταν μεσα η καμπινα μου!

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες!! 

Τουλαχιστον ξερουμε οτι θα αναβαθμιστουμε και ας αργησουμε λιγο !!

 :Worthy:

----------


## jimmy213

Καλησπέρα.
Σχετικά σύντομα θα μείνω στην Δράκου Πούλιου. Λέω να πάω στη Wind μιας και βολεύει το κόστος και θα βόλευε πολύ το VDSL. Στο site της λέει ότι υποστηρίζεται στην οδό, αλλά υπάρχει όντως διαθεσιμότητα;
Στον χάρτη που έχετε βλέπω παντού καμπίνες στην περιοχή. Να χαρώ;

----------


## tasospas

> Καλησπέρα.
> Σχετικά σύντομα θα μείνω στην Δράκου Πούλιου. Λέω να πάω στη Wind μιας και βολεύει το κόστος και θα βόλευε πολύ το VDSL. Στο site της λέει ότι υποστηρίζεται στην οδό, αλλά υπάρχει όντως διαθεσιμότητα;
> Στον χάρτη που έχετε βλέπω παντού καμπίνες στην περιοχή. Να χαρώ;


η wind και σε έμενα που μένω Ανατολή το σίτε της λέει ότι  υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl.. σου προτεινω να κάνεις 2 πραγματα να βεβαιωθείς

1) Να βάλεις την οδό στο site του ΟΤΕ που ειναι πιο ''έμπιστο'' αν δίνει ο ΟΤΕ λογικά θα δίνει και η wind η ακόμα καλύτερα να πας σε ένα κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ να ρωτήσεις  να σου πουν σίγουρα

2) Αν έχεις αποφασίσει στο σπίτι που θα μετακομίσεις να πας να δεις στον κατανεμητή του σπιτιού τον Αριθμό της καμπίνας που παίρνεις internet και να βγεις στον δρόμο να την βρεις να δεις αν όντως έχει αναβαθμιστεί

----------


## tasospas

Σήμερα είδα να σκάβουν στην Παπανδρέου αλλά δεν κατάφερα  να μάθω ποια εταιρία είναι.

----------


## bagtzim

H κιάφα ανήκει στην περίβλεπτο; Tην οποία ανέλαβε η vodafone;

----------


## tasospas

> H κιάφα ανήκει στην περίβλεπτο; Tην οποία ανέλαβε η vodafone;


Ναι! Στην περιβλεπτο ανήκει και την ανέλαβε η vodafone όπως και την 28 Οκτωβρίου.

----------


## tasospas

Λοιπόν πέρασα σήμερα ξανά από την Παπανδρέου η vodafone ειναι αυτή που εκτελεί τα έργα 

Με το κόκκινο ειναι που έχουν  σκάψει, οι αριθμοί συμβολιζουν τα φρεατια που έχουν τοποθετήσει και το πράσινο ειναι που έχουν κολλήσει ανακοίνωση για το που πρόκειται να σκάψουν τις επόμενες μέρες


 


Ορίστε και μερικές εικόνες παρακάτω 

Το πρώτο φρεάτιο της vodafone 


*Spoiler:*






  




Η περιοχή που πρόκειται να σκάψουν από δεύτερα 

*Spoiler:*











Οι ίνες που την έχουν στην άκρη του πεζοδρομίου


*Spoiler:*









Επίσης έχουν σκάψει έξω και από το κατάστημα της στην Ναπολεον Ζέρβα(εκεί δεν έχω φώτο γιατί είχε πολύ κόσμο  :Razz:  ) 


*
Πάντως καμπίνα δεν έχω δει να έχουν βάλει πουθενά  και αυτό με βάζει σε υποψία ότι οι ίνες ειναι για κάποιον άλλον λόγο(?)* 

Ο χρόνος θα δείξει.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτά είναι οι πλαστικοί σωλήνες μέσω των οποίων θα περάσει αργότερα η οπτική ίνα.

----------


## tasospas

> Αυτά είναι οι πλαστικοί σωλήνες μέσω των οποίων θα περάσει αργότερα η οπτική ίνα.


Α μάλιστα δεν το ήξερα,  μιας και πρώτη φορά πετυχαίνω απο κοντά συνεργεία να σκάβουν 

Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση  :Smile:

----------


## Deathsender

Αντε μακαρι μπας και εμεις εδω Βηλαρα να δουμε Vdsl ...Με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο Νοβα κεντρικα για την προπληρωμη χρονου 15ευρω τον μηνα +5%φορος και με καποια εκπτωση βγαινει μου ειπαν 170-180ευρω και με 19ευρω τον μηνα 50αρα vdsl αλλα δεν υπαρχει ακομα καλυψη..(1100Μ απο 28η ΟΤΕ).

----------


## tasospas

Την πράσινη γραμμη που είχα βάλει από πάνω, σήμερα που πέρασα το είχαν σκάψει αυτό το σημείο 

Καμπίνα πουθενά

Για να δούμε αν ειναι για εμάς η για κάτι άλλο(?).

Δεν προλαβαίνω να περάσω και πρωί να ρωτήσω  :Thumb down:

----------


## tasospas

Ενημερώνω το θέμα

Με το κίτρινο ειναι η πορεία με τις ίνες και με το κόκκινο που θα σκάψουν τις επόμενες μέρες 



Για να δούμε

----------


## gemantzu

Τι να δούμε ρε παιδιά; Τι να δούμε; 4Mbps στην Ανατολή εν έτει 2017, και αν μιλήσεις με ΟΤΕτζή θα σου το παίζει και ιστορία, ότι και καλά "Τώρα το πήρε η Vodafone, καλό 2019 και αν, αν το είχαμε εμείς θα το είχαμε τελειώσει". Ξεχνάνε όμως ότι με τους ρυθμούς που πηγαίνανε, θα καταλήγανε να αναβαθμίσουν όλη την περιοχή το 2035. Τα σεισμόπληκτα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος έκαναν να τα τελειώσουν πάνω από 6 μήνες και δεν είναι και η πιο συμπαγής και δύσκολη περιοχή. Στην Ανατολή πόσο θα κάνανε; 2.5 χρόνια;

Ξέρω, βγάζω θυμό αλλά κουράστηκα, τσακώνομαι με τον ΟΤΕ κάθε μέρα στη δουλειά, αυτή η εταιρεία διαχρονικά είναι μια από τις μεγαλύτερες πληγές στο Ελλαδικό χώρο, και το ότι άλλαξε χέρια δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά φορτωθήκαμε και στο κεφάλι ημίμετρα (FTTB αντί για FTTH).

----------


## tasospas

> Τι να δούμε ρε παιδιά; Τι να δούμε; 4Mbps στην Ανατολή εν έτει 2017, και αν μιλήσεις με ΟΤΕτζή θα σου το παίζει και ιστορία, ότι και καλά "Τώρα το πήρε η Vodafone, καλό 2019 και αν, αν το είχαμε εμείς θα το είχαμε τελειώσει". Ξεχνάνε όμως ότι με τους ρυθμούς που πηγαίνανε, θα καταλήγανε να αναβαθμίσουν όλη την περιοχή το 2035. Τα σεισμόπληκτα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος έκαναν να τα τελειώσουν πάνω από 6 μήνες και δεν είναι και η πιο συμπαγής και δύσκολη περιοχή. Στην Ανατολή πόσο θα κάνανε; 2.5 χρόνια;
> 
> Ξέρω, βγάζω θυμό αλλά κουράστηκα, τσακώνομαι με τον ΟΤΕ κάθε μέρα στη δουλειά, αυτή η εταιρεία διαχρονικά είναι μια από τις μεγαλύτερες πληγές στο Ελλαδικό χώρο, και το ότι άλλαξε χέρια δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά φορτωθήκαμε και στο κεφάλι ημίμετρα (FTTB αντί για FTTH).


Έχεις δίκαιο αλλά υπομονη τουλάχιστον τώρα ξερουμε πότε θα έχουμε vdsl+.

Ο Ote όλο αερολογίες ήταν. 

FTTC Θα βάλει η vodafone στα Γιάννενα όχι FFTB

----------


## gemantzu

Έτσι για να μας περνάει που και που όσοι έχετε εικόνα από τα έργα ρίχνετε κανένα status update για να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε.

----------


## tasospas

> Έτσι για να μας περνάει που και που όσοι έχετε εικόνα από τα έργα ρίχνετε κανένα status update για να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε.


Έσκαψαν εκεί που  σημειώσα παραπάνω και μετά σταμάτησαν 

Φαίνεται θα ήταν για άλλη δουλειά

Τώρα άμα γίνονται πουθενά αλλού εργα ας μας ενημερώσει κάποιος

----------


## skyliner34

1) Έχουμε κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα σχετικά με το VDSL/FTTH για Γιάννενα και συγκεκριμένα Πλάτανο;
2) Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα έχουμε FTTC; αυτό σημαίνει VDSL με ότι packet loss/attenuation συνεπάγεται αυτό; είναι τελικό;

----------


## gemantzu

Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να τους πιέσουμε να επισπέυσουν τα έργα; Εδώ στην Ανατολή τα πράγματα είναι κάθε μέρα και χειρότερα. Ειλικρινά έχω αρχίσει και σκέφτομαι την λύση των εταιρειών με κεραία, αλλά δεν ακούω και τα καλύτερα.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να τους πιέσουμε να επισπέυσουν τα έργα; Εδώ στην Ανατολή τα πράγματα είναι κάθε μέρα και χειρότερα. Ειλικρινά έχω αρχίσει και σκέφτομαι την λύση των εταιρειών με κεραία, αλλά δεν ακούω και τα καλύτερα.


Την Ανατολη την εχει αναλαβει ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ η Vodafon, και ειναι παντελως αδιαφορη για το εργο!
Ασχολειται μονο με την αναπτυξη του δικου της δικτυου!
Οτι εχει αναλαβει ο ΟΤΕ τελειωσε πριν τις προβλεπομενες ημερομηνιες!!!! (Κατσικα, Βοτανικος, Γκιαφα......)
Να φανταστεις στο χωριο στα ιατρεια παιρνω απο καμπινα του οτε με ταχ. 100.000/100.000, και στην ανατολη το μεγιστο ειναι 2800! (στην καλυτερη 3.500 - σπανια).
Φιλοι και επαγγελματιες παντως εδω στην Ανατολη αγανακτησαν και κατεφυγαν σε ασυρματο που αναφερεις! Ειναι , λενε, ευχαριστοιμενοι, με 17.000/ 12.000 περιπου, σταθερα και βγαινει και ανετα voip επανω! (απο οτι μου ειπαν - δεν εχω προσωπικη αποψη).
ΚΑΛΗ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!!!!

----------


## gemantzu

Για το παντελώς αδιάφορη έχεις κάπως εικόνα; Μίλησες με κάποιον; Γιατί με αυτό που λες είμαι ή να ψάχνω για σπίτι (δεν το θέλω, έχω βολευτεί) ή να βάλω το ασύρματο (με προβληματίζει το σταθερό του πράγματος). Είναι κρίμα γιατί εδώ έχει μεγάλη αγορά, και με όποιον μιλήσεις σου λέει ότι έχει αγανακτήσει.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> *Για το παντελώς αδιάφορη έχεις κάπως εικόνα; Μίλησες με κάποιον;*


Aπο τα  παιδια του ΟΤΕ!
Επισης μπορεις να το διαπιστωσεις και μονος σου : βλεπεις τιποτα καμπινες???, σκαψιματα?????, εργα για οπτικες στο δρομο????, νεες τσιμεντενιες βασεις γυρω απο τα υπαρχων καφαω (εστω σε καποια)????, νεες παροχες ΔΕΗ διπλα στα καφαω???.................!
(τα λεω αυτα τα βηματα, γιατι ειναι τα σταδια εξελιξης που ειδα να γινονται στα χωρια, στα ιατρεια μου και στην Κατσικα)

----------


## tasospas

gemantzu 

Το χρονοδιαγραμα που έχει δώσει η Vodafone για τις καμπίνες της Ανατολής ειναι οτι θα αναβαθμιστουν στο τελευταίο τρίμηνο του  *2019*!

Αν καταφέρει να τηρήσει το χρονοδιαγραμα η θα πάμε για το 2020 ένας θεός το ξερει! 

Μακάρι να μας είχε αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## nontasaggelis

> ασύρματο (με προβληματίζει το σταθερό του πράγματος).


Φαινετε να ειναι σταθερο το συστημα, και σαν Ζευξη, αλλα και σαν ευρος παροχης ταχυτητας! 
Ο κεντρικος πομπος που στοχειει η Ζευξη ειναι στους Λιγκιαδες! (τουλαχιστον για τους 3 που ξερω εγω)
Ομως θα ρωτησω περισσοτερα και θα μαθω λεπτομερειες για να ενημερωσω!
Α!!! 15 ευρω το μηνα ειναι μου ειπαν και 90 ο εξοπλισμος που δινει μια  παροχη ethernet και ενα switch που σου δινει τελικα 5 πορτες! Για ασυρματο μεσα στο σπιτι ειτε αγοραζεις απο αυτους access point, ειτε βαζεις κατι δικο σου!

- - - Updated - - -




> gemantzu 
> 
> Το χρονοδιαγραμα που έχει δώσει η Vodafone για τις καμπίνες της Ανατολής ειναι οτι θα αναβαθμιστουν στο τελευταίο τρίμηνο του  *2019*!
> 
> Αν καταφέρει να τηρήσει το χρονοδιαγραμα η θα πάμε για το 2020 ένας θεός το ξερει! 
> 
> Μακάρι να μας είχε αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ


*Μακάρι να μας είχε αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ!!!
................2020 ένας θεός το ξερει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## gemantzu

Κοίτα, επειδή τα παιδιά του ΟΤΕ τα ξέρω και εγώ και λόγω δουλειάς συνεργάζομαι μαζί τους συνέχεια, δεν τους δίνω και πολύ εμπιστοσύνη. Επίσης, δικό τους φταίξιμο (όχι των παιδιών φυσικά, του ΟΤΕ) είναι που δεν τελείωσαν με την Ανατολη όταν έπρεπε, αλλά αν θέλεις ένα χρόνο ανά περιοχή...

Η πληροφόρηση που έχω είναι ότι υπάρχουν δύο εταιρείες, μια στα μάρμαρα και μια απέναντι από τα Γιάννενα. Ποιά είναι καλύτερη για Ανατολη ξέρουμε; Και από latency τι γίνεται; Με το streaming; Αποσυνδέσεις;

PS: Τα βήματα τα ξέρω και εγώ, τα είδα όταν βάζαν στο Νεοχωρόπουλο (εκεί δουλεύω). Γι' αυτό και με έχουν πιάσει τα νεύρα μου, βλέπω ότι δεν κινείται φύλλο.

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι πολύ νωρίς για να δείτε εργασίες στις περιοχές που είναι στον προγραμματισμό για ολοκλήρωση το 2019. Ακριβώς το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις αντίστοιχες 145 που έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ στην 3η ανάθεση για ολοκλήρωση το 2019. Δεν κινείται τίποτα.

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Από ότι είδα η Vodafone ξεκίνησε τις εργασίες στο κέντρο των Ιωαννίνων από τα κεντρικά φανάρια μέχρι την περιφέρεια και για αύριο έχουν κλείσει την Πυρσινέλλα.

----------


## alex24

Ναι και κέντρο έχει ξεκινήσει να σκάβει για οπτικές η  vodafone.

----------


## tasospas

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ

υποθέτω στήνει τον κορμο για το δίκτυο της αρα φαντάζομαι δεν θα δούμε σύντομα καμπίνες

----------


## tasospas

Ενημερώνω το θέμα

Στη οδό Πυρσινελλα τα σκαψίματα ήταν για να τραβηχθεί ίνα στα  The Wep και στα Inspot.

----------


## gemantzu

**Sigh**

----------


## dev

Μας βλέπω πιο γρήγορα να βάζουμε gigabit δορυφορική από SpaceX μέχρι το '24 παρά fiber στο 1km απο Κέντρο. Εδώ έχουν πόσες καμπίνες vdsl απ' το '12 στους Αμπελόκηπους που μένουν οι δικοί μου και συνδέσεις βάζουν μονο μέχρι 8mbit.

----------


## gemantzu

Σε ποιές περιοχές έχει vdsl? Να ξέρω αν ψαχτώ φέτος για σπίτι που να πάω. Δεν υποφέρεται πλέον η κατάσταση, τις μέρες που έχει και βροχή είναι τρεις χειρότερα. Πριν 2 εβδομάδες βρέθηκα Πολωνία για ένα συνέδριο πληροφορικής και έπεσα πάνω σε μια διαφήμιση για Ιντερνετ και μου πέσαν τα δόντια (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πόσο ήταν αλλά μου έκανε τόσο εντύπωση που το έβγαλα φωτογραφία) και εμείς εδώ παλεύουμε εν έτει 2018 με τις 4άρες και τις 8άρες.

----------


## tasospas

Χαίρεται

Έχετε δει την vodafone να κανει εργα σε κάποια περιοχή των Ιωαννίνων η πλήρης απραξία?

Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να δω γιατί υπερετω την Πατρίδα

----------


## gemantzu

Δεν έχω δει τίποτα, και αυτές τις μέρες που ψάχνω και έχω γυρίσει όλη την πόλη ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση. Καλό 2020 φοβάμαι, ευτυχώς φεύγουμε από ότι φαίνεται από την Ανατολή.

----------


## lunatic

Για τα Fiber της Wind τι παίζει ? Ξέρει ή έχει ακούσει κάτι κανείς?

----------


## tasospas

> Για τα Fiber της Wind τι παίζει ? Ξέρει ή έχει ακούσει κάτι κανείς?


Τα Γιάννενα τα έχει αναλάβει η vodafone οπότε η wind δεν πρόκειται να επενδύσει δικό της δίκτυο στα Γιάννενα

----------


## lunatic

Αυτό το έχει αναλάβει τι ακριβώς σημαίνει?

----------


## tasospas

> Αυτό το έχει αναλάβει τι ακριβώς σημαίνει?


 Έχει αναλάβει να αναπτύξει το δικό της δίκτυο(fftc) έως το τέλος του 2019

----------


## gemantzu

Τέλος του 2019 τώρα; Ως τα μέσα δεν ήταν;

----------


## jim_jiannena

Στην Ανατολή, από την μεριά του Γιαννιώτικου Σαλονιού έχουν σκάψει δίπλα σε παλιές καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## tasospas

> Στην Ανατολή, από την μεριά του Γιαννιώτικου Σαλονιού έχουν σκάψει δίπλα σε παλιές καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ.


Είναι για vdsl? Και αν ναι ξέρεις από ποια εταιρεια?

----------


## jim_jiannena

Μάλλον για vdsl θα είναι, είδα και σε άλλες καμπίνες σκαψίματα.

----------


## tasospas

> Μάλλον για vdsl θα είναι, είδα και σε άλλες καμπίνες σκαψίματα.


Ωραία, Αν ξανά περάσεις από εκεί ενημέρωσε μας για την εξέλιξη των εργασιών.

----------


## Tzes

Έχουν σκάψει όλους τους δρόμους και δρομάκια της  γειτονιάς στη Ράχη Σαμή (Γιαννιώτικο Σαλόνι γύρω από το Λύκειο Ανατολής).
Περάσανε 2-3 χοντρά μαύρα καλώδια και μια άδεια πορτοκαλί πλαστική σωλήνα και τα σκεπάσανε.
Όταν ρώτησα οι εργάτες μου είπαν "είναι για το internet" αλλά δεν ξέρανε ποιας εταιρίας είναι.
Μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί περάσανε σε όλους τους δρόμους της γειτονιάς, ακόμα και στα πιο μικρά δρομάκια οπότε υποθέτω είναι για vdsl & ftth, το vdsl από μόνο του δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται τόσο πυκνή δικτύωση.

----------


## jkoukos

Και τα 3 είναι πλαστικοί σωλήνες. Ο
πορτοκάλι έχει εσωτερικά μικρότερους από τους οποίους θα περάσουν αργότερα οι οπτικές ίνες και οι 2 μαύροι για μελλοντική χρήση.

----------


## Iris07

Τα Α/Κ *28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ (495)* & *ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ (1218)* τα έχει πάρει η *Vodafone*.
To A/K *ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ (502)* η *Cosmote.*

*- 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ (495)*


*Spoiler:*




 "Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ [WCRM]"	 Κωδικός ΑΚ	Ονομασία ΑΚ	Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ	"Τεχνολογία/Αρχιτεκτονική NGA"	"Τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης"495-112	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	112	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-157	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	157	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-447	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	447	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-418	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	418	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-487	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	487	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-439	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	439	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-486	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	486	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-445	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	445	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-220	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	220	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-405	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	405	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-425	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	425	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-255	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	255	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-451	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	451	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-423	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	423	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-420	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	420	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-247	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	247	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-440	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	440	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-163	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	163	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-240	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	240	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-443	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	443	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-119	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	119	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-218	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	218	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-226	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	226	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-249	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	249	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-235	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	235	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-413	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	413	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-253	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	253	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-414	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	414	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-307	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	307	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-161	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	161	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-224	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	224	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-410	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	410	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-111	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	111	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-105	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	105	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-422	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	422	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-207	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	207	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-117	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	117	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-406	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	406	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-421	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	421	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-250	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	250	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-444	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	444	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-417	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	417	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-337	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	337	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-416	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	416	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-446	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	446	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-217	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	217	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-229	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	229	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-116	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	116	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-434	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	434	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-328	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	328	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-426	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	426	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-441	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	441	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-219	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	219	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-206	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	206	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-415	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	415	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-466	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	466	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-165	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	165	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-460	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	460	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-411	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	411	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-216	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	216	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-321	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	321	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-205	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	205	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-459	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	459	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-113	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	113	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-227	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	227	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-424	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	424	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-333	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	333	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-461	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	461	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-419	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	419	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-159	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	159	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-167	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	167	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-213	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	213	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-211	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	211	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-463	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	463	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-107	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	107	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-448	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	448	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-326	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	326	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-454	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	454	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-442	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	442	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-222	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	222	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-348	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	348	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-115	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	115	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-339	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	339	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-438	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	438	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-407	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	407	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-231	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	231	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-330	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	330	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-433	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	433	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-233	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	233	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-210	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	210	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-412	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	412	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-430	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	430	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-243	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	243	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-409	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	409	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-225	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	225	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-245	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	245	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-335	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	335	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-336	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	336	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-202	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	202	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-322	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	322	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-408	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	408	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-234	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	234	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-209	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	209	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-320	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	320	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-215	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	215	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-432	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	432	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-334	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	334	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-237	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	237	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-350	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	350	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-327	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	327	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-455	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	455	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-453	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	453	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-464	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	464	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-467	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	467	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019495-329	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	329	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019




*- ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ (1218)*


*Spoiler:*




 "Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ [WCRM]"	 Κωδικός ΑΚ	Ονομασία ΑΚ	Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ	"Τεχνολογία/Αρχιτεκτονική NGA"	"Τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης"1218-163	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	163	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-165	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	165	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-209	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	209	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-173	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	173	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-447	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	447	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-405	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	405	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-112	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	112	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-171	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	171	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-177	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	177	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-133	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	133	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-167	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	167	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-161	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	161	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-127	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	127	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-411	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	411	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-409	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	409	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-105	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	105	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-175	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	175	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-479	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	479	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-139	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	139	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-123	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	123	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-125	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	125	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-113	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	113	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-131	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	131	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-143	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	143	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-153	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	153	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-118	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	118	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-449	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	449	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-407	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	407	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-107	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	107	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-421	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	421	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-403	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	403	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-425	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	425	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-135	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	135	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-413	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	413	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-431	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	431	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-213	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	213	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-455	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	455	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-159	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	159	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-110	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	110	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-104	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	104	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-181	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	181	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-109	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	109	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-459	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	459	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-116	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	116	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-442	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	442	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-108	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	108	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-433	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	433	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-443	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	443	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-415	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	415	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-121	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	121	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-145	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	145	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-417	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	417	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-119	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	119	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-129	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	129	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-429	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	429	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-103	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	103	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-419	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	419	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-423	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	423	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-461	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	461	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-137	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	137	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-457	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	457	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-117	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	117	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-115	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	115	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-169	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	169	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-155	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	155	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-141	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	141	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-427	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	427	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-102	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	102	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-441	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	441	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-301	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	301	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-401	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	401	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-147	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	147	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-453	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	453	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-111	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	111	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-120	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	120	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-106	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	106	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-151	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	151	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-439	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	439	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-114	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	114	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-149	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	149	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/20191218-445	1218	ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	445	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019




*- ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ (502)*


*Spoiler:*




 "Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ [WCRM]"	 Κωδικός ΑΚ	Ονομασία ΑΚ	Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ	"Τεχνολογία/Αρχιτεκτονική NGA"	"Τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης"502-101	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	101	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-102	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	102	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-103	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	103	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-104	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	104	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-105	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	105	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-106	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	106	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-107	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	107	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-108	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	108	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-109	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	109	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-110	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	110	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-112	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	112	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-201	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	201	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-203	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	203	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-204	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	204	VDSL-VECTORING	Q2/2019502-206	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	206	VDSL-VECTORING	Q2/2019502-209	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	209	VDSL-VECTORING	Q2/2019502-301	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	301	VDSL-VECTORING	Q2/2019502-302	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	302	VDSL-VECTORING	Q2/2019502-303	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	303	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-304	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	304	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017502-405	502	ΠΕΔΙΝΗΣ	405	VDSL-VECTORING	Q2/2019

----------


## tasospas

Είδατε να "φύτρωσε" καμία καινούρια καμπίνα παιδιά?

Και σε τι στάδιο βρίσκονται οι εργασίες?
Συνεχίζονται η σταμάτησαν?

----------


## jim_jiannena

Δίπλα σε κάθε παλιά καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ εχει μπει καινούργια μονόφυλη καμπίνα.Η άσπρη γραμμή είναι η  διαδρομή που ακολουθεί η οπτική ίνα.

----------


## Tzes

> Και τα 3 είναι πλαστικοί σωλήνες. Ο
> πορτοκάλι έχει εσωτερικά μικρότερους από τους οποίους θα περάσουν αργότερα οι οπτικές ίνες και οι 2 μαύροι για μελλοντική χρήση.


Ωραία!
Βέβαια, έχουν ακόμη να περάσουν τις οπτικές ίνες, να βάλουν καμπίνες, κλπ. αλλά τουλάχιστον κάτι κινείται.
Ελπίζω του χρόνου τέτοιο καιρό να έχουμε κι εμείς vdsl, έχουμε κολλήσει στα 8/1 εδώ και τόσα χρόνια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είδατε να "φύτρωσε" καμία καινούρια καμπίνα παιδιά?
> 
> Και σε τι στάδιο βρίσκονται οι εργασίες?
> Συνεχίζονται η σταμάτησαν?



Συνεχίζονται εντατικά, ξαναπέρασαν σήμερα και μπαλώσανε την άσφαλτο.

----------


## tasospas

Ωραία αφού έβαλαν καμπίνες την άλλη εβδομάδα που έρχομαι Γιάννενα θα τις περασω και στον χάρτη.

Μακάρι να συνεχίζουν και στην υπόλοιπη Ανατολή και να μην την παρατήσουν.

----------


## BlacKDrAgOn

παιδια μενω στο κουτσελιο και το κεντρο τηλεφωνου δινει VDSL σε αλλα χωρια και οχι στο κουτσελιο. ξερετε κατι αν θα περασουν και εδω καμπηνες ? ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## tasospas

Όσες καμπίνες βρήκα στην Ανατολή τις πέρασα στον παρακάτω χάρτη. Έχει μπει δυναμικά η vodafone στην Ανατολή.

http://fttxgr.eu/map

----------


## alex24

Τις υπόλοιπες καμπίνες από το κέντρο 28ης Οκτωβρίου και Περιβλέπτου τις έχει πάρει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Deathsender

Τι κανεις Αλεξ; χρονια να μιλησουμε χαχα!!Εμεις εδω Βηλαρα θα δουμε ποτε Vdsl?

----------


## alex24

> Τι κανεις Αλεξ; χρονια να μιλησουμε χαχα!!Εμεις εδω Βηλαρα θα δουμε ποτε Vdsl?


Όλα καλά φίλε μου. Κοίτα μήπως περιλαμβάνεται η καμπίνα σου στην τελευταία ανάθεση.

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ1987

εχω δυο ερωτηματα.μενω στη κατσικα.και δεν πιανω πανω απο 4 ταχυτητα μεσω του οτε.εχετε καποια ενημερωση αν και ποτε περαστουν οι οπτικες ινες?και δευτερο ερωτημα.σκεφτομαι να συνδεθω μεσω κεραιας ασυρματα απο τους λιγκιαδες.λενε οτι πιανει αρκετα καλα.ξερει κανενας?

----------


## BlacKDrAgOn

Η κατσίκα έχει vdsl. Σε ποιο μέρος μένεις ;

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Ο Κατσικάς έχει vdsl εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου και μάλιστα από τον ΟΤΕ. Μπες εδώ και έλεγξε αν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα εκεί που είσαι https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=res

----------


## prekas81

Καλησπέρα...Έχουμε καμιά ενημέρωση για Αμπελόκηπους (πλατεία Χατζή προς Βηλαρά). Βλέπω κοντά στο Χατζηκώστα δουλεύουν οι vdsl κανονικά. Απο τεχνικό που μίλησα πριν κανα 2 μήνες μου είπε πιθανόν τέλος του έτους αλλά όχι κατι σίγουρο.Οι καμπίνες στην Καλπακίου είναι έτοιμες εδώ και μήνες αλλά δεν βλέπω σκαψίματα στην γειτονιά. Ευχαριστώ. (Διόρθωση: Απο την Καλπακίου προς Χατζηκώστα υπάρχει vdsl. Πρός Πλατεία Χατζή όχι)

----------


## alex24

H Vodafone ξεκίνησε να τοποθετεί καμπίνες στις περιοχες που έχει αναλάβει.

----------


## BlacKDrAgOn

Γνωρίζουμε η Vodafone ποιες περιοχές έχει αναλάβει;

----------


## alex24

Ανατολή, Αμπελόκηπους και κέντρο. Όλες τις  άλλες περιοχες ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## BlacKDrAgOn

> Ανατολή, Αμπελόκηπους και κέντρο. Όλες τις  άλλες περιοχες ο ΟΤΕ.


Δηλαδή εμείς που μένουμε Κουτσελιό πότε με το καλό θα δούμε καμπίνες;; Ποτεεεεέ

----------


## t123321

παιδιά από τη στιγμή που μπουν οι νέες καμπίνες σε Πόσο καιρό θα είναι διαθέσιμο το vdsl. ρωτάω γιατί ΜΕΛΕΤΊΟΥ ΓΕΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ, Αγία Αικατερίνη,  ευεργετών έχουν αλλάξει όλα το καφαο

----------


## vastil

> παιδιά από τη στιγμή που μπουν οι νέες καμπίνες σε Πόσο καιρό θα είναι διαθέσιμο το vdsl. ρωτάω γιατί ΜΕΛΕΤΊΟΥ ΓΕΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ, Αγία Αικατερίνη,  ευεργετών έχουν αλλάξει όλα το καφαο


Εγώ πιστεύω την ημερομηνία λίγο πριν το τέλος του έτους θα την προλάβουμε. Τσέκαρες το τελευταίο link ανάθεσης του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## externalatos

εγω παιδια βλεπω απλα να βαζουν καινοιυργιες καμπινες και οχι ''τυπου'' vdsl!!!και μια που ειδα ανοιχτη ηταν μια απλη καμπινα...

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Λοιπόν η Vodafone έχει ξεκινήσει να βάζει καμπίνες για vdsl και μάλιστα έχουν καλύψει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της Ανατολής, Κιάφας και Βοτανικό. Παράλληλα με την Vodafone,ο ΟΤΕ αντικαθιστά τα κουτιά από τις παλιές καμπίνες που του ανήκουν με καινούρια κουτιά.

----------


## gemantzu

Έχω αρκετές ημέρες να περπατήσω την περιοχή, τι έκαναν με τα έργα, τελείωσαν; Από πρότερη εμπειρία, πόσο καιρό κάνουν να δώσουν vdsl μετά το πέρας των εργασιών;

----------


## Deathsender

Σημερα αλλαξαν μια καμπινα Βηλαρα στο σμ παπαγεωργιου με κωδικο 414 εαν θυμαμαι καλα.. Εγω παιρνω απο 442 δεν ξερω ποιος της βαζει ομως, ηταν ενα βανακι πριν λιγο ιδιωτης λογικα.

----------


## externalatos

Για ποιο λογο ο ΟΤΕ να αλλαξει τις παλιες καμπινες;αφου η vodafone θα βαλει καμπινες vdsl το 3ο τριμηνο του 2019 οπως ισχυριζεται?

Το FTTC ειναι εδω!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτή είναι παλιά του ΟΤΕ και όχι FTTC. Απλά μπήκε καινούργια ίδιου τύπου για να είναι συμβατή με αυτή που θα βάλει η Vodafone.

----------


## externalatos

> Αυτή είναι παλιά του ΟΤΕ και όχι FTTC. Απλά μπήκε καινούργια ίδιου τύπου για να είναι συμβατή με αυτή που θα βάλει η Vodafone.


το ξερω πως δεν ειναι FTTC αφου την ειδα ανοιχτη και εινια και κατα πολυ μικροτερη!!!αν ειναι για να ''συνεργαστει'' με τις νεες της VODA εχει καλως(_αλλα το βλεπω δυσκολο πλαι σε καθε παλια καμπινα να μπει και μια καινουργια_)!!!δεν υπηρχε λογος αλλαγης κατα την αποψη μου.

----------


## jkoukos

Κι όμως αυτό συμβαίνει, εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων που μπαίνει μια νέα του Χ παρόχου ανάμεσα σε 2 κοντινές του ΟΤΕ, καλύπτοντας και τις 2 ταυτόχρονα.
Και αυτό διότι απλά όλες οι οικοδομές στην χώρα μας συνδέονται με χάλκινο καλώδιο *μόνο* με τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ. Με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο θα έρθει η όποια υπηρεσία από την FTTC καμπίνα της Vodafone, αν δεν συνδεθεί αυτή με την αντίστοιχη του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## externalatos

> Κι όμως αυτό συμβαίνει, εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων που μπαίνει μια νέα του Χ παρόχου ανάμεσα σε 2 κοντινές του ΟΤΕ, καλύπτοντας και τις 2 ταυτόχρονα.
> Και αυτό διότι απλά όλες οι οικοδομές στην χώρα μας συνδέονται με χάλκινο καλώδιο *μόνο* με τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ. Με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο θα έρθει η όποια υπηρεσία από την FTTC καμπίνα της Vodafone, αν δεν συνδεθεί αυτή με την αντίστοιχη του ΟΤΕ;


Ναι,το καταλαβα!!!

----------


## simon77

Καλημερα απο Ιωαννινα...
Εγω μενω στην Παυλου Μελα λιγο πριν το Ικα...(προς Ανεξαρτησιας...κοντα στον Θαλασσιο Κοσμο...Οι Γιαννιωτες ξερουν..)....
Απο χτες το πρωι εχω προσφορα για vdsl 50αρι ενω πριν ειχα για 30αρι...
Διαθεσιμοτητα στο σαιτ με βγαζει κανονικα για 50αρι οτι ειναι διαθεσιμο....ενω μεχρι προχθες με εβγαζε μονο για 30αρι....
Πηγα χθες το απογευμα στον ΟΤΕ και ρωτησα....δεν ηξεραν να μου πουν λεπτομερειες παρα μονον οτι εφοσον το λεει το συστημα και εχω και προσφορα τοτε μπορουν να μου δωσουν κανονικα 50αρι....
Εγω τωρα θελω να ρωτησω....απο ποια καμπινα θα μου δωσουν vdsl 50 βρε παιδια???? 
Μηπως πηρε κανενος το ματι τιποτα???
Να το τολμησω να παω σε 50 λετε??? η προσφορα ειναι καλη....καπου στα 33 ευρω με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 120 προς κινητα....(απο 26,50 που δινω τωρα...)
Παρακαλω ας απαντησει οποιος γνωριζει η αν ειδε καπου τριγυρω καμια καμπινα... χαχαχα...

Ευχαριστω φιλοι μου.. !!!

----------


## vastil

> Καλημερα απο Ιωαννινα...
> Εγω μενω στην Παυλου Μελα λιγο πριν το Ικα...(προς Ανεξαρτησιας...κοντα στον Θαλασσιο Κοσμο...Οι Γιαννιωτες ξερουν..)....
> Απο χτες το πρωι εχω προσφορα για vdsl 50αρι ενω πριν ειχα για 30αρι...
> Διαθεσιμοτητα στο σαιτ με βγαζει κανονικα για 50αρι οτι ειναι διαθεσιμο....ενω μεχρι προχθες με εβγαζε μονο για 30αρι....
> Πηγα χθες το απογευμα στον ΟΤΕ και ρωτησα....δεν ηξεραν να μου πουν λεπτομερειες παρα μονον οτι εφοσον το λεει το συστημα και εχω και προσφορα τοτε μπορουν να μου δωσουν κανονικα 50αρι....
> Εγω τωρα θελω να ρωτησω....απο ποια καμπινα θα μου δωσουν vdsl 50 βρε παιδια???? 
> Μηπως πηρε κανενος το ματι τιποτα???
> Να το τολμησω να παω σε 50 λετε??? η προσφορα ειναι καλη....καπου στα 33 ευρω με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 120 προς κινητα....(απο 26,50 που δινω τωρα...)
> Παρακαλω ας απαντησει οποιος γνωριζει η αν ειδε καπου τριγυρω καμια καμπινα... χαχαχα...
> ...


Το 30αρη πλέον δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Μόνο από 50αρη και πάνω.

----------


## simon77

Α μαλιστα....δηλαδη βαζω 50αρι και μπορει να παιρνω απο το κεντρο?????
50αρι με ας πουμε κλειδωμα στα 20-25 ??????????
Γιατι οταν ειχα ρωτησει για το 30αρι μου ειχαν πει οτι θα κλειδωνω καπου στα 21 με 27.....λογω αποστασης με το κεντρο 28ης Οκτωβριου που ειμαι εγω...

----------


## Prist19

καλησπέρα στην ομαδαρα μένω ανατολή 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου και η καμπίνα της vodafone είναι 200 μετρά από το σπίτι μ 1ον θα πρέπει να πιάσω κάποια θέση η μπορούν να βάλουν όλοι και 2ον έχουμε καμιά ενημέρωση για το πότε θα μπει σε λειτουργιά γιατί ανατολή νομίζω έχουν τελείωση με της εργασίες;;;; ευχαριστώ εκ των πρότερων

----------


## tasospas

> καλησπέρα στην ομαδαρα μένω ανατολή 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου και η καμπίνα της vodafone είναι 200 μετρά από το σπίτι μ 1ον θα πρέπει να πιάσω κάποια θέση η μπορούν να βάλουν όλοι και 2ον έχουμε καμιά ενημέρωση για το πότε θα μπει σε λειτουργιά γιατί ανατολή νομίζω έχουν τελείωση με της εργασίες;;;; ευχαριστώ εκ των πρότερων


Γεια σου γείτονα  :Smile: 

Έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα

Οι εργασίες μπορεί να τελείωσαν στην Ανατολή αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξουν όλες τι καμπίνες που έχουν αναλάβει(τώρα βρίσκονται κοντά στην Δωδώνη οι εργασίες)  μετά να περάσουν τις ίνες και μετά να περιμένουμε την Ηλεκτροδοτηση...

Το επίσημο χρονοδιαγραμμα για παράδοση του έργου ειναι το Q2 2019 οποτε μην περιμένεις κάτι για το 2018.

----------


## Prist19

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που απάντησες επίσης με αγχόνη να σου πω την αλήθεια για το αν θα έχω vdsl γιατί μένω πάνω στον δρόμο απέναντι από τον Παπαγεωργίου άλλα η τελευταία καμπίνα είναι στην ζαγκλη ελπίζω να μην είμαι στην μέση από ανατολή κατσίκα και να την πατήσω

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Σύμφωνα με έναν γνωστό, τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ, τους ειδοποίησε η Vodafone ότι από 8/1 θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν vdsl σταδιακά ξεκινώντας από Ανατολή. Μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο μιας και ακόμα δεν έχουν πάρει ρεύμα. Μακάρι να ισχύει όμως.

----------


## tasospas

> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που απάντησες επίσης με αγχόνη να σου πω την αλήθεια για το αν θα έχω vdsl γιατί μένω πάνω στον δρόμο απέναντι από τον Παπαγεωργίου άλλα η τελευταία καμπίνα είναι στην ζαγκλη ελπίζω να μην είμαι στην μέση από ανατολή κατσίκα και να την πατήσω


Έξω από το σπίτι σου θα υπάρχει ένας κατανεμητής που θα γράφει τον αριθμό από το καφαο που παίρνεις Αν θες κανε το κόπο και κοίταξε το και μετά μετα μπες εδω ( http://fttxgr.eu/map? )και βρες την καμπίνα σου με τον αντιστιχο αριθμο




> Σύμφωνα με έναν γνωστό, τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ, τους ειδοποίησε η Vodafone ότι από 8/1 θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν vdsl σταδιακά ξεκινώντας από Ανατολή. Μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο μιας και ακόμα δεν έχουν πάρει ρεύμα. Μακάρι να ισχύει όμως.


Χμμ πολύ δύσκολο το κόβω και εγώ ακόμα γίνονται εργασίες.. έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα

----------


## tasospas

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε και άντε από το 2019 τα Γιάννενα να δουν vdsl  :Smile:

----------


## alex24

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε και άντε από το 2019 τα Γιάννενα να δουν vdsl


Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρόνια. Τα  μισα Γιάννενα έχουν δει vdsl πάνω από 2 χρόνια. Τώρα αφού το υπόλοιπο της πόλης το ανέλαβε η Vodafon-άρα  θα περιμένεις.

----------


## Deathsender

Χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια σε ολους!Ακομα περιμενουμεεεε...

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

> Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρόνια. Τα  μισα Γιάννενα έχουν δει vdsl πάνω από 2 χρόνια. Τώρα αφού το υπόλοιπο της πόλης το ανέλαβε η Vodafon-άρα  θα περιμένεις.


4-5 περίχωρα δεν τα λες και τα μισά Γιάννινα και πάνω από χρόνο δεν έχει.

----------


## gemantzu

> 4-5 περίχωρα δεν τα λες και τα μισά Γιάννινα και πάνω από χρόνο δεν έχει.


Έχουν πάνω από χρόνο, στα σεισμόπληκτα μπήκε πριν 15 μήνες περίπου και νομίζω ήταν το τελευταίο project με ΟΤΕ (το οποίο και έκανε μισό αιώνα να τελειώσει).

----------


## tasospas

> Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρόνια. Τα  μισα Γιάννενα έχουν δει vdsl πάνω από 2 χρόνια. Τώρα αφού το υπόλοιπο της πόλης το ανέλαβε η Vodafon-άρα  θα περιμένεις.


Από πότε τα μισά Γιάννενα θεωρούταν τα Σεισμόπληκτα Κατσίκα, Πεδινή, και Καρδαμιτσια ?

Ανατολή Κιάφα Βρυσούλα Βοτανικός το Κέντρο των Ιωαννίνων(πέραν των 550 μέτρων) που ήταν ο μεγαλοδυναμος πΟΤΕ τόσα χρόνια(πριν τις αναθέσεις)

Να ναι καλα η vodafon(αρα) που θα δώσει στo 80% των Ιωαννινων vdsl και ας περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα

----------


## Kostinos

> Γεια σου γείτονα 
> 
> Έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα
> 
> Οι εργασίες μπορεί να τελείωσαν στην Ανατολή αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξουν όλες τι καμπίνες που έχουν αναλάβει(τώρα βρίσκονται κοντά στην Δωδώνη οι εργασίες)  μετά να περάσουν τις ίνες και μετά να περιμένουμε την Ηλεκτροδοτηση...
> 
> Το επίσημο χρονοδιαγραμμα για παράδοση του έργου ειναι το Q2 2019 οποτε μην περιμένεις κάτι για το 2018.


Η Vodafone και ή wind δεν αλλάζουν τις καμπίνες πρόσθετουν καινούργιες δικές τους και ενόνουν τις παλιές του οτέ με τις δικές τους.

----------


## alex24

> Από πότε τα μισά Γιάννενα θεωρούταν τα Σεισμόπληκτα Κατσίκα, Πεδινή, και Καρδαμιτσια ?
> 
> Ανατολή Κιάφα Βρυσούλα Βοτανικός το Κέντρο των Ιωαννίνων(πέραν των 550 μέτρων) που ήταν ο μεγαλοδυναμος πΟΤΕ τόσα χρόνια(πριν τις αναθέσεις)
> 
> Να ναι καλα η vodafon(αρα) που θα δώσει στo 80% των Ιωαννινων vdsl και ας περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα


Οι  περιοχές Αμπελόκηποι, Καρδαμίτσα Σταυράκι,Σεισμοπληκτα,Αμπελακια,Νέα Ζωη και Νεοχωροπουλο που έχουν ήδη vdsl ναι είναι προαστια της πόλης και δήμος Ιωαννιτών οπότε ναι είναι η μισή η πόλη. Αυτό που αναλαμβάνει η Vodafone η  περιοχές του κέντρου και μόνο. Γιάννενα δεν είναι μόνο αυτό που λες εσύ. Εμείς που ζούμε 3 χμ έξω από το κέντρο  δεν είμαστε κατώτερου Θεού πολίτες.Τοσα χρονιά με ταχύτητες 4 έως 8 mbps έπρεπε να υπάρξει εξέλιξη.

----------


## lunatic

Στον δρόμο που κατεβαίνει δίπλα απο το Grand Serai και το παλιό κλασσικό λύκειο...καπου στο πεζοδρόμιο έχω δεί μια καμπίνα...
Ξέρει κανείς τίνος είναι και αν λειτουργεί... ποιους τροφοδτεί κτλ ?

----------


## alex24

200 Mbps πλέον διαθέσιμα σε καμπίνες ΟΤΕ που δεν έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone. Μια εξ αυτή η δική μου στα Καρδαμίτσια.

----------


## lunatic

Τι φάση?
Είναι στη γωνία όπως κατέβαινεις  από το καμπερειο

----------


## alex24

Είναι το δίκτυο του Δήμου και γενικά των δημοσίων κτιρίων (νοσοκομεία,περιφερεια,σχολεία κλπ)

----------


## prekas81

Αμπελόκηποι (Σοφούλη κ Καζαντζάκη) έχουν σκάψει (Vodafone) και περάσανε το πλαστικό που θα μπούν οι ίνες. Απο πληροφόρηση του υπεύθυνου της εταιρίας ,περίπου τον Φεβρουάριο θα περαστούν οι ίνες και μετά θα περιμένουμε για ρεύμα απο την ΔΕΔΗΕ. Κατα τον Απρίλιο-Μάιο θα έχουν οι Αμπελόκηποι ίνες έτοιμες για συνδέσεις αν όλα πανε καλά.

----------


## lunatic

Απέναντι από Παπαγεωργίου στην Ακαδημία και στο πλαϊνό στην γωνία...πίσω από εκεί που ήταν παλιά περίπτερο και το μαγαζί Σκαραβαίος έκαναν μάλλον από ότι φαίνεται υποδομή για καμπίνα...

Ρώτησα κάποια άτομα που ήταν εκεί "Για ίντερνετ σκάβετε?" Μου απάντησαν "
Ναι" ...

Θα βγει OFF η παλιά καμπίνα που είναι στην απέναντι γωνία ή είναι άλλου πάροχου? πχ Vodafone...  Από την στιγμή που τελειώσουν αυτοί με τις εργασίες πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται ώστε να μπει και να λειτουργήσει ? Γνωρίζει κάποιος?

----------


## vastil

> Απέναντι από Παπαγεωργίου στην Ακαδημία και στο πλαϊνό στην γωνία...πίσω από εκεί που ήταν παλιά περίπτερο και το μαγαζί Σκαραβαίος έκαναν μάλλον από ότι φαίνεται υποδομή για καμπίνα...
> 
> Ρώτησα κάποια άτομα που ήταν εκεί "Για ίντερνετ σκάβετε?" Μου απάντησαν "
> Ναι" ...
> 
> Θα βγει OFF η παλιά καμπίνα που είναι στην απέναντι γωνία ή είναι άλλου πάροχου? πχ Vodafone...  Από την στιγμή που τελειώσουν αυτοί με τις εργασίες πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται ώστε να μπει και να λειτουργήσει ? Γνωρίζει κάποιος?


Έχεις πολύ δρόμο ακόμα. Εμένα φαντάσου στην περιοχή υπεύθυνος είναι ΟΤΕ. Τέλη Σεπτέμβρη μπήκαν όλες οι καμπίνες. Οκτώβρη είχαν σκαφτεί και είχαν φυσήξει τις ίνες. Πέρασαν ρεύμα και ακόμα vdsl δεν είδαμε. Υπολογίζω μέσα Φλεβάρη και τα έργα ξεκίνησαν Σεπτέμβρη αρχές. Το 6μηνο το έχεις σίγουρο. Εκτός και αν στην περιοχή σου λειτουργούν αλλά καφαο vdsl όποτε ίσως δεις και νωρίτερα αν συνδεθούν με αυτά.

----------


## tasospas

Αν πάνε ολα καλά Μέχρι το τέλος του δεύτερου τρίμηνου του 2019 ειναι υποχρεωμένοι να μας δώσουν υπηρεσιες

Βεβαία μπορεί να παίξει και καθυστέρηση λόγω της δεδδηε άλλα για αυτό δεν ευθύνεται η vodafone

----------


## lunatic

Δεν ξέρω καν απο ποια εταιρία είναι... ποιοι ειναι στο δρόμο και σκάβουν γενικότερα?

----------


## vastil

> Δεν ξέρω καν απο ποια εταιρία είναι... ποιοι ειναι στο δρόμο και σκάβουν γενικότερα?


Νομίζω τα Γιάννενα τα έχει αναλάβει η βονταφον. Λογικά θέλει 6μηνες από τη στιγμή που μπει η καμπίνα.

----------


## lunatic

Την βάλανε κιόλας...

----------


## vastil

> Την βάλανε κιόλας...


Νομίζω πως είναι Vodafone. Υπομονή. Εμείς φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο και ακόμα περιμένουμε. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που οι άλλες καμπίνες είναι ενεργοποιημένες

----------


## lunatic

Οπότε για τους άλλους παροχους είναι σαν να μην έγινε τίποτε...?

----------


## vastil

> Οπότε για τους άλλους παροχους είναι σαν να μην έγινε τίποτε...?


Ναι. Πρώτα ενημερώνονται οι πάροχοι και μετά διατίθεται και στους καταναλωτές. Περιμένεις ρεύμα που συνήθως κάνει 3-4 μήνες και την τοποθέτηση φρεατίου και να φυσήξουν τις οπτικές ίνες.

----------


## lunatic

Εννοώ οι άλλες εταιρίες...
Δεν μοιράζονται τις καμπίνες...

----------


## Iris07

Η καμπίνα είναι της Vodafone..
Θα πουλήσει μετά χονδρική την υπηρεσία VDSL σε όποιο πάροχο θέλει..

Η καμπίνα θα συνδεθεί με το καφάο ADSL του OTE που είναι κοντά της,
και από εκεί θα παίρνουν όλος ο κόσμος VDSL άμα θέλουν.

----------


## lunatic

Το καφαο είναι ακριβώς απέναντι αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## lunatic

Την καμπίνα και το νέο από ότι φαίνεται καφάο στην γωνία κάτω από το καθαριστήριο γωνία με την ΡΩΜΑ πότε τα βάλανε και δεν το πήρα πρέφα? Δεν πηγαίνω καθόλου προς τα εκεί και το είδα τυχαία.
Γνωρίζουμε ποιες περιοχές καλύπτει?

----------


## lunatic

Από την καμπίνα που βάλανε απέναντι απο Παπαγεωργίου και κάτω έχουν βάλει κορδέλα για την στάθμευση και χαρτάκια που λένε για εργασίες οπτικών ινών με χρονοδιάγραμμα απο 4(νομίζω) εώς 09/03 ... 

Μετά από αυτό τι ακολουθεί? Έχει κανείς ιδέα από κάποια άλλη παρόμοια εργασία σε άλλη περιοχή?

----------


## Deathsender

Απεναντι απο τον παπαγεωργιου μενω και παιρνω απο την καμπινα 442 η οποια ειναι απο το 2000  :Evil:  :Thumb down:  στο μαγαζι με τα ηλεκτρολογικα εχει αλλαχτει η καμπινα με καινουργια.Αλλα κλασικα Ελλαδα καμια ενημερωση απο βονταφον ποτε (πιστευω 2020 θα ενεργοποιηθουν)Τιμες φαρμακειο 100/10 44ευρω κατι τετοια τρελα χαχα...

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Το σκάψιμο έχει ολοκληρωθεί και στις περισσότερες περιοχές έχουν μπει οι καμπίνες. Ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει να περνάνε την οπτική ίνα και το επόμενο στάδιο είναι να ξεκινήσει η ΔΕΗ να δίνει ρεύμα. Λογικά μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα αρχίσει να λειτουργεί το δίκτυο. Τώρα οι τιμές είναι πάντα πιο χαμηλά από αυτές που δίνουν στη σελίδα τους και 26 ευρώ για το 50αρι δεν νομίζω να είναι άσχημα.

@Deathsender εσύ λογικά ίσως να έχεις την δυνατότητα να πάρεις από τώρα vdsl μιας και σε καλύπτει η απόσταση από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## gemantzu

@arxilamas ναι τους είδα και εγώ χθες να περνάνε οπτική στην καμπίνα πάνω στο γιαννιώτικο, νόμιζα ότι ήταν ψέμα ή ότι απλά έβλεπα όνειρα. Ξέρουμε μέχρι τι ταχύτητες θα δώσουν εδώ; Νομίζω πάντως ότι η διαδικασία εδώ, αν εξαιρέσεις την καθυστέρηση στην εκκίνηση, έγινε υποδειγματικά. Σε ένα χρόνο αυτοί θα έχουν τελειώσει με όλα τα γιάννενα, εκεί που ο ποτε ήθελε 6 μήνες + ανά περιοχή και αν (νομίζω σεισμόπληκτα κάνανε 8).

----------


## tasospas

Τους είδα πριν λίγο να περνάνε την οπτική σε μια καμπίνα στην Ανατολή

Η vodafone πάντως τα πήγε πολύ καλά. Q2 2019 έχει δηλώσει  άφησε και 3 μήνες για το ρεύμα...

Αξίζει και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο το *Δημοτικό συμβούλιο* που έδινε άδειες χωρίς καθυστερήσεις

Άντε τον φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο τώρα το ρεύμα μας μένει

----------


## lunatic

> Απεναντι απο τον παπαγεωργιου μενω και παιρνω απο την καμπινα 442 η οποια ειναι απο το 2000  στο μαγαζι με τα ηλεκτρολογικα εχει αλλαχτει η καμπινα με καινουργια.Αλλα κλασικα Ελλαδα καμια ενημερωση απο βονταφον ποτε (πιστευω 2020 θα ενεργοποιηθουν)Τιμες φαρμακειο 100/10 44ευρω κατι τετοια τρελα χαχα...


Ποια είναι η καμπίνα 442 ? Αυτή η παλιά που είναι δίπλα στον τηλεφωνικό θαλαμο έξω από Παπαγεωργίου??? 

Που ακριβώς μένεις και τι σύνδεση έχεις?

----------


## Deathsender

Η 442 ειναι απενταντι απο τον παπαγεωργιου στο μαγαζι Λουλακι.
Δεν γινεται να βαλω vdsl πηγα οτε με βγαζει 1300μ απο το Α/Κ.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, λόγω εργασίας πρέπει να βρίσκομαι στα Ιωάννινα το σπίτι που βρήκα ειναι στην Πάροδο γεωργίου ίκκου πάνω στη λεωφόρο αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου. Ψάχνοντας για διαθεσιμότητα πακέτων είδα ότι στην περιοχή είναι εώς 24 αν και με την αναβάθμιση της vodafone που αναμένεται θα βελτιωθεί σημαντικά μιας και είδα η καμπίνα της περιοχής μου είναι κοντά στα 400 μέτρα περίπου.

Αυτό που θα θέλα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος η περιοχή αυτή τι ταχύτητες έχει περίπου πραγματικά και ένα ερώτημα ακόμη αν είναι να κάνω αίτηση για νέα γραμμή να πάω στη vodafone αφου με το που τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση θα έχουμε υποστήριξη vdsl η να διαλέξω cosmote λόγω καλύτερης διασύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό οπότε π.χ. με μια αναβάθμιση στο 100αρι να είναι πραγματικό και όχι απλά να κλειδώνει ψηλά και να μη ανταποκρίνεται λόγω κακού backbone.

----------


## gemantzu

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, λόγω εργασίας πρέπει να βρίσκομαι στα Ιωάννινα το σπίτι που βρήκα ειναι στην Πάροδο γεωργίου ίκκου πάνω στη λεωφόρο αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου. Ψάχνοντας για διαθεσιμότητα πακέτων είδα ότι στην περιοχή είναι εώς 24 αν και με την αναβάθμιση της vodafone που αναμένεται θα βελτιωθεί σημαντικά μιας και είδα η καμπίνα της περιοχής μου είναι κοντά στα 400 μέτρα περίπου.


Τόσο έχει στην περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι αν δεν κάνω λάθος, απλά δεν πρέπει να είσαι απελπιστικά μακριά από το κέντρο και θα κλειδώνεις λογικά σε ένα μέτριο επίπεδο (πάνω από 10 ίσως)




> Αυτό που θα θέλα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος η περιοχή αυτή τι ταχύτητες έχει περίπου πραγματικά και ένα ερώτημα ακόμη αν είναι να κάνω αίτηση για νέα γραμμή να πάω στη vodafone αφου με το που τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση θα έχουμε υποστήριξη vdsl η να διαλέξω cosmote λόγω καλύτερης διασύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό οπότε π.χ. με μια αναβάθμιση στο 100αρι να είναι πραγματικό και όχι απλά να κλειδώνει ψηλά και να μη ανταποκρίνεται λόγω κακού backbone.


Όλη η περιοχή των Ιωαννίνων είναι υπό αναβάθμιση με νέες καμπίνες. Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω τι ταχύτητες θα μας δώσουν. Αυτό που γράφεις για την καλύτερη διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό και το backbone το στηρίζεις κάπου;

----------


## jkoukos

> Αυτό που γράφεις για την καλύτερη διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό και το backbone το στηρίζεις κάπου;


Από την εμπειρία των χρηστών, ειδικά αυτών που ασχολούνται με διαδικτυακά παιχνίδια και από τι παρακάτω θέμα.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ωτερικό

----------


## Prist19

καλησπέρα παιδεία μάθαμε τπτ για vdsl στην ανατολή πότε θα δοθούν η έστω πότε θα φυσήξουν της ίνες;;;;

----------


## lunatic

> Η 442 ειναι απενταντι απο τον παπαγεωργιου στο μαγαζι Λουλακι.
> Δεν γινεται να βαλω vdsl πηγα οτε με βγαζει 1300μ απο το Α/Κ.


Η καμπίνα που ανέβασα και γενικότερα ότι είπα είναι για τον Παπαγεωργίου ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑΣ

----------


## Deathsender

Καταλαβα... Εγω λεω για τον παπαγεωργιου βηλαρα 40. απεναντι ειναι η καμπινα 442 εξω απο το στεγνοκαθαριστηριο "λουλακι"

----------


## lunatic

Κατάλαβα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά...40 χρόνια στην περιοχή.. ΛΟΥΛΑΚΙ δεν έχω δεί πουθενά ! χαχα

----------


## tasospas

> καλησπέρα παιδεία μάθαμε τπτ για vdsl στην ανατολή πότε θα δοθούν η έστω πότε θα φυσήξουν της ίνες;;;;


Τις ίνες της φυσάνε αυτήν την περίοδο
Μετά μένει το ρεύμα και μετά κανας μήνας μέχρι να κάνουν τα απαραίτητα τεστ για την ομαλή λειτουργία.

----------


## Deathsender

@lunatic

----------


## stratios

Καλησπέρα,

μένω στην περιοχή της Καλούτσιανης, Κάτσαρη και Κύργιου, εκεί που είναι το cafe Passagio. 

Βλέποντας να έχουν τελειώσει οι εργασίες περίπου 2 μήνες αρχίζω να ψάχνω ποιος παρέχει 100άρα τουλάχιστον γραμμή. 

Στο site του ΟΤΕ δείχνει πως θέλει διερεύνηση και έχω στείλει 3 email και δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση. Πηγαίνω σε κατάστημα και η απάντηση είναι αρνητική.

Ρωτάω στη Nova που είμαι και συνδρομητής και επίσης δεν έχει και δε γνωρίζουν τίποτα. 

Ψάχνοντας σε όλα τα site διαθεσιμότητας των εταιριών βλέπω ότι η Wind παρέχει 100άρα γραμμή στη διεύθυνσή μου. 

Περνάω από το κατάστημα και ενώ αρχικά μου έιπαν όχι, μόλις το κοίταξαν μου είπαν ότι όντως έχει κάληψη.

Μπορώ να τους εμπιστευτώ??? Είναι δυνατόν να μην έχει κανένας και να έχει μόνο η Wind??? 

Έχει κάποιος εικόνα τι γίνεται?

----------


## tasospas

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> μένω στην περιοχή της Καλούτσιανης, Κάτσαρη και Κύργιου, εκεί που είναι το cafe Passagio. 
> 
> Βλέποντας να έχουν τελειώσει οι εργασίες περίπου 2 μήνες αρχίζω να ψάχνω ποιος παρέχει 100άρα τουλάχιστον γραμμή. 
> 
> Στο site του ΟΤΕ δείχνει πως θέλει διερεύνηση και έχω στείλει 3 email και δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση. Πηγαίνω σε κατάστημα και η απάντηση είναι αρνητική.
> 
> Ρωτάω στη Nova που είμαι και συνδρομητής και επίσης δεν έχει και δε γνωρίζουν τίποτα. 
> ...



Όχι σου λένε έτσι για να σε δεσμεύσουν με συμβόλαιο και μετά θα σε κατεβάσουν στα 24.

Μακριά από τέτοιες απατεωνιές

----------


## Deathsender

Πηγα σημερα Vodafone να ρωτησω για οπτικη ινα (για βηλαρα).Δεν ξερουμε κατι εμεις μου λεει ουτε ποτε θα τελειωσουν τις εργασιες ουτε εαν θα εχεις διαθεσιμοτητα.Παντως προς το παρον φοιτητικο 24ρι στα 18 με σταθερο , ουτε vdsl ουτε οπτικη ινα.

----------


## stratios

> Όχι σου λένε έτσι για να σε δεσμεύσουν με συμβόλαιο και μετά θα σε κατεβάσουν στα 24.
> 
> Μακριά από τέτοιες απατεωνιές


Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτηκ ακι εγώ... εν τω μεταξύ κάτι μου είπαν ότι αν κάνω αίτηση μένει μέσα στο σύστημα για 2 μήνες και δεν μπορεί να ακυρωθεί... και ότι αν δεν παίζει 100άρα θα βρει η εταιρία τη λύση να παίξει... 

Ας περίμένουμε 1-2 μήνες ακόμα και ας ελπίσουμε να προχωρήσει το έργο!

----------


## xaker

Γενικότερα και η vodafone και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι θα δώσουν το πράσινο φως πιστεύω όταν θα είναι ενεργή η υπηρεσία γιαυτό δε λένε περισσότερα μιας και δεν έχουν επίσημη ενημέρωση ακόμη.
Πάντως με τα excel που υπάρχουν η καμπίνα που λες φαίνεται προς αναβάθμιση αν και για ΒΗΛΑΡΑ 40 που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω ανήκει στην 495-444.

----------


## Deathsender

Ειμαι συνδεμενος  στην  442* η οποια καλυπτει βηλαρα 30 και κατω (καλυπτει και εμενα) οποτε ας ελπισουμε.

----------


## daskalos

Περιοχή Καλουτσιανη(Αρχ.Μακαριου)απεναντι απο ΑΒ , υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl απο καποιον παροχο;

----------


## lunatic

Φ


> Γενικότερα και η vodafone και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι θα δώσουν το πράσινο φως πιστεύω όταν θα είναι ενεργή η υπηρεσία γιαυτό δε λένε περισσότερα μιας και δεν έχουν επίσημη ενημέρωση ακόμη.
> Πάντως με τα excel που υπάρχουν η καμπίνα που λες φαίνεται προς αναβάθμιση αν και για ΒΗΛΑΡΑ 40 που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω ανήκει στην 495-444.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202293


Μπορώ να έχω το Excel να ψάξω για την δική μου καμπινα?

----------


## xaker

> Φ
> 
> Μπορώ να έχω το Excel να ψάξω για την δική μου καμπινα?


Το excel με τις διευθύνσεις και τις τοποθεσίες  

https://mega.nz/#!P8h1wY5A!v-tX7l_fx...Kt5s95miPAt86U

Το excel με τις καμπίνες που έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone

https://mega.nz/#!KkgFhaDD!Sogw09Nph...Et5s95miPAt86U

----------


## stratios

Σήμερα πέρασα από Vodafone και δεν υπάρχει καμία ενημέρωση επίσημα, δε γνωρίζουν τίποτα. 

Αυτό που μου είπαν είναι ότι μέχρι το τέλος του έτους θα είναι έτοιμο.

----------


## xaker

Πρόσθεσα τις καμπίνες στο fttxgr.eu (κανονική adsl και της Vodafone) που θα ανήκω απο αύριο μιας και θα γίνει η ενεργοποίηση απο τη Vodafone. άντε να δούμε και μεγάλες ταχύτητες το Q2 2019 !

ADSL: http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8296
VDSL: http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8297

----------


## lunatic

Πόσο καιρό πήρε η ενεργοποίηση?

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα, 13 μαρτίου έγινε η αίτηση και σήμερα που ήρθε ο τεχνικός δεν ολοκληρώθηκε πλήρως η ενεργοποίηση γιατί παρουσίασε κάποια βλάβη η γραμμή και δεν έφερνε τηλεφωνία καθώς και το ιντερνετ κάνει αποσυνδέσεις ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα με μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις σε όλα snr, att.
Αναμένουμε αποκατάσταση έντος 2 ημερών σύμφωνα με τον τεχνικό της βόνταφον.

// Επίσης ρώτησα τον τεχνικό πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί και το έργο των νέων καμπινών μου απάντησε ότι έχουν στηθεί καμπίνες,ίνες περιμένουν ρέυμα απο τη ΔΕΗ και μετά θα γίνουν κάποιες δοκιμές λογικά έως τον αύγουστο συνολικα υπολογίζει για όλα απλά δε γνωρίζε πότε θα δωθούν εμπορικά.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα, τα νεότερα απο εμένα είναι ότι χθές αποκαταστάθηκε η γραμμή φέρνει πλέον 14/1 με 30,5 attenuation.Ένα θεματάκι μου κανει το upload αντι να κλειδώνει 1024 φτάνει στα 934 η πολυκατοικία εδώ είναι με καλωδίωση lan cat5 και το διαμέρισμα μου έχει ένα μπριζάκι, είδα και τον κατανεμητή ένταξει φάνηκε η κατάσταση με ρεγκλέτες σε κουτάκι το οποίο κλείνει. 
Πάντως με τη βλάβη το upload έπαιζε αρκετά οπότε ίσως να είναι και θέμα του απερχόμενου κάπου να έχει θέμα.

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν πέτυχα κάτι ανακοινώσεις στην Διαύγεια..
όπου ο δήμος σας αρνήθηκε την άδεια για έργα στην Wind..

επειδή ο δρόμος ήταν πρόσφατα φτιαγμένος !!  :Blink: 

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...CE%A9-0%CE%9A0
https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...-%CE%A1%CE%A99

----------


## tasospas

Λογικό μου ακούγεται.

Για τον δρόμο που ζήτησε άδεια, ο ΟΤΕ χώθηκε όταν φτιαχνόταν. Το αντιστοιχο έχει κάνει και η vodafone σε άλλους δρόμους.

Η WIND περίμενε να φτιαχτεί ολοκαινουργιος δρόμος και μετά να ζητήσει άδεια να σκάψει ? Καλά να πάθει.

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Η wind τι σχέση έχει με τα Ιωάννινα; Είχε πάρει τις εναπομείναντες καμπίνες;

----------


## Deathsender

ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ:
Σημερα ημερα κυριακη 14/04/2019 ηρθαν 2 ατομα απο την vodafone (σταλμενη απο θεσσαλονικη για την Οπτικη ινα Ηπειρου )Γυρο στις 12 το πρωι χτυπησαν κουδουνι , Καλημερα ολα καλα ειμαστε απο την Vodafone , για τις οπτικες ινες μια ενημερωση οτι σε 15 ημερες απο τωρα θα ειναι διαθεσιμες στην Βηλαρα Κεντρο(εγω ειμαι νοβα 1 χρονο και σε 4 μηνες τελειωνει το συμβολαιο)Μου ζητησαν λογαριασμο να δουν τον αριθμο βροχου και τελικα ειμαι μεσα στο δικτυο οπτικων ινων.Εβγαλαν φωτογραφια ταυτοτητα εκκαθαριστικο λογαριασμο νοβα και σε 15 μερες απο τωρα γινεται η συνδεση.Τωρα για αρχη εβαλα το πακετο 24/1 μεσω οπτικης ινας το οποιο ειναι στανταρ ταχυτητα μονο με 16,00Ευρω χωρις κανενα συμβολαιο και εαν πανε ολα καλα θα παω για 100/10!Ευχαριστω.Τα παιδια με ενημερωσαν οτι θα περασουν σε ολα τα σημεια για ενημερωση.Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## tasospas

> ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ:
> Σημερα ημερα κυριακη 14/04/2019 ηρθαν 2 ατομα απο την vodafone (σταλμενη απο θεσσαλονικη για την Οπτικη ινα Ηπειρου )Γυρο στις 12 το πρωι χτυπησαν κουδουνι , Καλημερα ολα καλα ειμαστε απο την Vodafone , για τις οπτικες ινες μια ενημερωση οτι σε 15 ημερες απο τωρα θα ειναι διαθεσιμες στην Βηλαρα Κεντρο(εγω ειμαι νοβα 1 χρονο και σε 4 μηνες τελειωνει το συμβολαιο)Μου ζητησαν λογαριασμο να δουν τον αριθμο βροχου και τελικα ειμαι μεσα στο δικτυο οπτικων ινων.Εβγαλαν φωτογραφια ταυτοτητα εκκαθαριστικο λογαριασμο νοβα και σε 15 μερες απο τωρα γινεται η συνδεση.Τωρα για αρχη εβαλα το πακετο 24/1 μεσω οπτικης ινας το οποιο ειναι στανταρ ταχυτητα μονο με 16,00Ευρω χωρις κανενα συμβολαιο και εαν πανε ολα καλα θα παω για 100/10!Ευχαριστω.Τα παιδια με ενημερωσαν οτι θα περασουν σε ολα τα σημεια για ενημερωση.Σας ευχαριστω.


Καλησπέρα

Δεν θέλω να φανώ κακοπροαιρετος αλλά σίγουρα ήταν από την Vodafone και όχι κάποιοι εξωτερικοί πωλητές που προσπαθούν να τσιμπήσουν πελάτες με υποσχέσεις που δεν μπορούν να πραγματοποιήσουν?
Στην θέση σου θα πήγαινα σε ένα κατάστημα της Vodafone να επιβεβαιώσω τα λεγόμενα τους.
ΥΓ. Έχεις δει στις καμπίνες να γίνονται εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης?

----------


## Deathsender

Θα παω αυριο στην Vodafone για επιβεβαιωση.Κανουν εργα στην βηλαρα και τσακαλωφ δεν ξερω ομως για ηλεκτροδοτηση.Ειχαν πολλες γνωσεις σχετικα με τις οπτικες ινες και με τους βροχους γιαυτο τους πιστεψα.

----------


## tasospas

> Θα παω αυριο στην Vodafone για επιβεβαιωση.Κανουν εργα στην βηλαρα και τσακαλωφ δεν ξερω ομως για ηλεκτροδοτηση.Ειχαν πολλες γνωσεις σχετικα με τις οπτικες ινες και με τους βροχους γιαυτο τους πιστεψα.


Πήγαινε καλού κακου να έχεις ήσυχο το κεφάλι σου και αν έχεις χρόνο ενημέρωσε και εμάς.

----------


## alex24

> ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ:
> Σημερα ημερα κυριακη 14/04/2019 ηρθαν 2 ατομα απο την vodafone (σταλμενη απο θεσσαλονικη για την Οπτικη ινα Ηπειρου )Γυρο στις 12 το πρωι χτυπησαν κουδουνι , Καλημερα ολα καλα ειμαστε απο την Vodafone , για τις οπτικες ινες μια ενημερωση οτι σε 15 ημερες απο τωρα θα ειναι διαθεσιμες στην Βηλαρα Κεντρο(εγω ειμαι νοβα 1 χρονο και σε 4 μηνες τελειωνει το συμβολαιο)Μου ζητησαν λογαριασμο να δουν τον αριθμο βροχου και τελικα ειμαι μεσα στο δικτυο οπτικων ινων.Εβγαλαν φωτογραφια ταυτοτητα εκκαθαριστικο λογαριασμο νοβα και σε 15 μερες απο τωρα γινεται η συνδεση.Τωρα για αρχη εβαλα το πακετο 24/1 μεσω οπτικης ινας το οποιο ειναι στανταρ ταχυτητα μονο με 16,00Ευρω χωρις κανενα συμβολαιο και εαν πανε ολα καλα θα παω για 100/10!Ευχαριστω.Τα παιδια με ενημερωσαν οτι θα περασουν σε ολα τα σημεια για ενημερωση.Σας ευχαριστω.


Τον αριθμό βρόχου τον είδαν απλά και σου είπαν ότι ανήκεις στις οπτικές ίνες; Τι είναι μάγοι; Νομίζω όμως ότι σε κορόιδεψαν γιατί στις παροχές τις Vodafone δεν υπάρχει 24/1 μέσω οπτικής ίνας ακόμα και σε μέρη που όντως έχουν διαθεσιμότητα. Μόνο 100/10 και 200/20. Και στα Γιάννενα έχουν μόνο την τεχνολογία VDSL vectoring και όχι ftth

----------


## Deathsender

Ειχαν καποιες λιστες μαζι τους και εψαξαν για λιγο και μου ειπαν οτι γινεται να βαλω adsl 24/1 απο τις νεες καμπινες και οτι θα πιανω 24/1 με 16 ευρω χωρις συμβολαιο.Θα παω αυριο απο την Vodafone για επιβεβαιωση.Θα σας κρατησω ενημερους.
@alex24 Μαλλον οπως κανει ο ΟΤΕ σε καποιους χρηστες adsl τους βαζει σε καμπινα vdsl οπως σε ενα φιλαρακι που μενει αεροδρομιο και πιανει 24/1.

----------


## alex24

> Ειχαν καποιες λιστες μαζι τους και εψαξαν για λιγο και μου ειπαν οτι γινεται να βαλω adsl 24/1 απο τις νεες καμπινες και οτι θα πιανω 24/1 με 16 ευρω χωρις συμβολαιο.Θα παω αυριο απο την Vodafone για επιβεβαιωση.Θα σας κρατησω ενημερους.
> @alex24 Μαλλον οπως κανει ο ΟΤΕ σε καποιους χρηστες adsl τους βαζει σε καμπινα vdsl οπως σε ενα φιλαρακι που μενει αεροδρομιο και πιανει 24/1.


Η Vodafone δεν το έχει κάνει πουθενά μέχρι στιγμής. Το χωρίς συμβόλαιο δεν ισχύει με τίποτα. Από το κατάστημα μην περιμένεις και πολλά. 15 μέρες παίρνει η φορητότητα αριθμού για αυτό σου είπαν έτσι. Αυτοί είναι συνεργάτες την Vodafone κανονικά έπρεπε να σου αφήσουν αντίγραφο της αίτησης. Το τέλος αποσύνδεσης στην Nova δεν το σκέφτηκες;Η σου είπαν ότι είναι παράνομο;

----------


## Deathsender

Το συμβολαιο που εχω με την νοβα ειναι προπληρωμη 1 χρονο και μπορω να φυγω οποτε θελω.Μιλησα με την βονταφον χαρ.τρικουπη μου εδωσαν εναν αριθμο να παρω 13844 .Μου ειπαν οτι οντως ακομα και κυριακες εχουν απεστελμενα ατομα και συγκεκριμενα ιωαννινα λογο τον οπτικων ινων.Της αφησα το νουμερο και θα με ενημερωσουν αργοτερα εαν ισχυει η οχι η "προσφορα " που μου ειπαν .Θα σας ενημερωσω μολις εχω νεοτερα.

----------


## stratios

Καλησπέρα, επανέρχομαι με την ίδια ανησυχία/απορία... 

Κοιτάζοντας για γρήγορο ίντερνετ 50-100-200 διαπιστώνω πως μόνο η wind έχει κάλυψη στη διεύθυνσή μου, για 100άρα κιόλας. (Κάτσαρη, Καλούτσιανη)

Ρωτώντας στο κατάστημα μου είπαν ναι όντως, ισχύει, και ότι έχουν βάλει κιόλας πρόσφατα... 

Από παλιότερες εμπειρίες γνωστών και φίλων είμαι καχύποπτος έως δύσπιστος και δε θα έβαζα ποτέ wind. 

Τώρα όμως που φαίνεται να δίνουν κάτι που οι άλλοι δεν έχουν καν χρονοδιάγραμμα γι αυτό το σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση. 

Από την άλλη αν οι καμπίνες δεν έχουν μπει σε λειτουργία, αυτοί που θα τη βρουν την 100άρα?

Τι λέτε? Τι μπορεί να παίζει????

----------


## tasospas

> Καλησπέρα, επανέρχομαι με την ίδια ανησυχία/απορία... 
> 
> Κοιτάζοντας για γρήγορο ίντερνετ 50-100-200 διαπιστώνω πως μόνο η wind έχει κάλυψη στη διεύθυνσή μου, για 100άρα κιόλας. (Κάτσαρη, Καλούτσιανη)
> 
> Ρωτώντας στο κατάστημα μου είπαν ναι όντως, ισχύει, και ότι έχουν βάλει κιόλας πρόσφατα... 
> 
> Από παλιότερες εμπειρίες γνωστών και φίλων είμαι καχύποπτος έως δύσπιστος και δε θα έβαζα ποτέ wind. 
> 
> Τώρα όμως που φαίνεται να δίνουν κάτι που οι άλλοι δεν έχουν καν χρονοδιάγραμμα γι αυτό το σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση. 
> ...


Κλασσική απάτη της wind να σε πιάσει κότσο να σε δεσμεύσει με συμβόλαιο και μετά να σε κατεβάσει στο 24 adsl

----------


## nasoduko

εγω παντως εχω ενα καφαο στην πλατεια στα 50 μετρα στο αγαλμα (λακωματα)ενα στην στρατολογια,ενα στο τερμα της αγιου κοσμα στο στρογγυλο,vdsl δεν εχω,χαχχα

----------


## stratios

Τελικά με πήραν τηλέφωνο από Wind και μου είπαν ότι δεν  υποστηρίζεται η ταχύτητα.

Χωρίς αίτηση, απλά επειδή επέμενα να το ελέγξουμε πριν γίνει οτιδήποτε.

----------


## tasospas

Χθες πέρασε από το σπίτι μου ενα παλικάρι από την wind για το πρόγραμμα των "οπτικών ινών" του εξήγησα ότι έχω συμβόλαιο με τον ΟΤΕ αλλά αυτός προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι έχει βγεί ένας νόμος του 2018 που μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να φύγω πρόωρα χωρίς να πληρώσω.

Του εξήγησα ευγενικά ότι δεν ενδιαφέρομαι και τελείωσε εκεί το θέμα.

Οπότε προσοχή παιδιά μην την πάθετε και μετά τρέχετε.

----------


## spyzit

Εδώ και 2 μέρες έχουν σκάψει δίπλα στις καμπίνες που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή της Αγιασοφιας στην Ανατολή για ηλεκτροδότηση. Θα ξέρουν στη vodafone πότε θα μπορώ να βάλω vdsl;

----------


## Deathsender

Τελικα ημουν λαθος.Ηρθε σημερα μηνυμα απο την Wind οτι η "αιτηση" για τη υπηρεσια σταθερης εχει καταχωρηθει και θα σας ενημερωνουμε για την εξελιξη τους.Πηγα wind και το ακυρωσα.
@tasospas Τα ιδια λεγαν και σε μενα, καραγκιοζηδες..Η κοπελα στην wind μου ειπε οτι υπαρχουν τετοια τυπακια που εχουν στοχο να φερουν πελατια/συνδρομητες στην wind με το ψεμα να πηγαινει  συννεφο...!!!

----------


## tasospas

> Εδώ και 2 μέρες έχουν σκάψει δίπλα στις καμπίνες που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή της Αγιασοφιας στην Ανατολή για ηλεκτροδότηση. Θα ξέρουν στη vodafone πότε θα μπορώ να βάλω vdsl;



Που ακριβως εχουν  σκαψει φιλε μου(πες στο περιπου)?

Γιατι παιρναω καθε μερα απο Αγιας Σοφιας και δεν ειδα κατι

Edit: Όντως έχουν σκάψει.

----------


## spyzit

@tasospas και σημερα τα σκεπασαν. Αυτο σημαινει οτι ηλεκτροδοτηθηκαν; Ποτε θα ξερω αν μπορω να βαλω vdsl;

----------


## tasospas

> @tasospas και σημερα τα σκεπασαν. Αυτο σημαινει οτι ηλεκτροδοτηθηκαν; Ποτε θα ξερω αν μπορω να βαλω vdsl;


Ναι αυτό σημαίνει ότι ηλεκτροδηθηκαν.
Τώρα  απομένουν οι δοκιμές των τεχνικών της vodafone να δουν αν όλα δουλεύουν σωστά.
Να υπολογίζεις να μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση για vdsl σε περίπου 1-1:30 μήνα.

----------


## tasospas

Σήμερα έσκαψαν και την δικιά μου καμπίνα

Επιτέλους.

Λιγο έμεινε ακόμα να δουμε ανθρώπινες ταχύτητες

----------


## gemantzu

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είσαι γείτονας. Πόσο καιρό θα μας πάρει λέτε;

----------


## tasospas

Λογικά το πολύ σε 1,5 μήνα θα αρχίσει να δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα.

----------


## spyzit

Ξέρετε συνήθως σε ποιας εταιρείας το site ενημερώνεται πιο γρήγορα η διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl  ή μόνο vodafone θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε;

----------


## alex24

> Ξέρετε συνήθως σε ποιας εταιρείας το site ενημερώνεται πιο γρήγορα η διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl  ή μόνο vodafone θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε;


Η εταιρεία είμαι υποχρεωμένη να ενημερώσει και τους άλλους παρόχους για την διαθεσιμότητα. Θα μπορείς να βάλεις από οποία εταιρεία θέλεις.

----------


## nasoduko

περασε και μενα το παλικαρακι της wind,και μου ελεγε με 26 ευρω φουλ τβ ,τηλεφωνα ,και 24αρα γραμμη ,που αντε να πεσει στο 20 με καφαο στα 50 μετρα ,βεβαια του διαβασα οτι γραφεται εδω ,και εκεινη την ωρα εφυγε χαχαχ,το παραξενο ειναι οτι το παλικαρι της wind ηταν εδω ,και τα παλικαρια της vodafone στην ιδια γειτονια                                                                                      στα 100 μετρα σε αλλο σπιτι γνωστου μου ,

----------


## Deathsender

Μακρια φιλε , μεχρι να δουμε απο τα site διαθεσιμοτητα ...

----------


## xaker

Πρόσθεσα ορισμένες καμπίνες και παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ στο fttxgr.eu

- 115 ADSL/VDSL
- 116 ADSL/VDSL
- 157 ADSL/VDSL
- 206 ADSL/VDSL
- 213 ADSL
- 215 ADSL/VDSL
- 216 ADSL/VDSL
- 217 ADSL/VDSL*
- 222 ADSL
- 225 ADSL/VDSL
- 233 ADSL
- 235 ADSL/VDSL
- 247 ADSL/VDSL
- 245 ADSL


*Η 217 είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη λογικά το καλώδιο του ρεύματος ήταν στην κολώνα της ΔΕΗ μαζεμένο δεν έχει συνδεθεί πλήρως η καμπίνα.

----------


## nasoduko

εδω στα λακκωματα πλεον δεν ειναι οπως στην φωτογραφια ,δεν υπαρχουν σωληνες καλωδια που ξεχωριζουν οποτε πιστευω οτι ειναι ετοιμη !!

----------


## spyzit

Στις καμπίνες στην Αγία Σοφία τα καλώδια που οδηγούν στις κολώνες της ΔΕΗ είναι ασύνδετα. Είναι κουλουριασμένο στις κολώνες. Οπότε παρόλο που σκεπάστηκε το σκάψιμο δεν έχει γίνει σύνδεση με το ρεύμα ακόμα. Αν δεν κάνω λαθος

----------


## tasospas

> Στις καμπίνες στην Αγία Σοφία τα καλώδια που οδηγούν στις κολώνες της ΔΕΗ είναι ασύνδετα. Είναι κουλουριασμένο στις κολώνες. Οπότε παρόλο που σκεπάστηκε το σκάψιμο δεν έχει γίνει σύνδεση με το ρεύμα ακόμα. Αν δεν κάνω λαθος



Σωστά. Το ίδιο και στην καμπίνα που εβαλα παραπάνω την έσκαψαν και την άφησαν έτσι ακριβώς όπως είναι στην φώτο. Λόγω εκλογών? Ποιος ξέρει...

----------


## xaker

Σήμερα όπως περνούσα στην Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου είδα σε κάποιες καμπίνες να έχουν ένα κόκκινο τικ σημειωμένο το ίδιο και στη δικιά μου, μάλλον πάμε προς ρευματοδότηση !

----------


## gladiator1111111

καλησπέρα ομαδάρα... όπως φαίνεται λογικά πάμε για 3 τρίμηνο του 19 εσείς πως το βλέπετε το πράγμα αργεί εγώ πάντως που ρώτησα σε vodafon μου είπαν για αρχές του 20 κλάψτα Χαράλαμπε με λίγα λογία

----------


## xaker

> καλησπέρα ομαδάρα... όπως φαίνεται λογικά πάμε για 3 τρίμηνο του 19 εσείς πως το βλέπετε το πράγμα αργεί εγώ πάντως που ρώτησα σε vodafon μου είπαν για αρχές του 20 κλάψτα Χαράλαμπε με λίγα λογία


Λένε μέχρι το 2020 γιατί έως τότε θα είναι σίγουρα όλο το έργο στο σύνολο του έτοιμο. Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι σε εξέλιξη και παραδίδεται σιγά σιγά. Στο κέντρο της 28ης έχει 115 καμπίνες οπότε μέχρι να πάρουν όλες ρεύμα ελπίζουμε πάντα για το καλύτερο δυνατό σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΕΕΤΤ για το δεύτερο 3-4 μήνο του 19.

----------


## tasospas

Το ζήτημα ειναι ότι πια δεν εξαρτάται απο την vodafone αλλά απο την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ 

Αυτοι έσκαψαν καμπίνες για ρεύμα και μερικές τις έχουν αφήσει σκαμμένες(η δικιά μου πάει για μήνα απο όταν την εσκαψαν) και τις άλλες τις έκλεισαν χωρίς να τις συνδέσουν.

Προφανώς κάτι τρέχει στο παρασκήνιο και έχει κολλήσει το έργο.

Δεν νομίζω να δούμε σύντομα ρεύμα.

----------


## gemantzu

Ξέρουμε στο βοτανικό τι παίζει με το Internet; Πόσο είναι η τρέχουσα ταχύτητα και αν έχουν τοποθετηθεί καμπίνες για VDSL όταν το έργο τελειώσει;

----------


## gladiator1111111

καλησπέρα  παιδιά κάτι παίζεται τελευταία με τον ΟΤΕ έχω adsl 24αρι κ έχω  upload από 4.5 έως 11.5 ενώ πριν ένα μηνά είχα 0.75 ξέρετε  κάτι το έχει πάθει κάνεις άλλος... ανατολή μένω στον κάτω δρόμο

----------


## xaker

> καλησπέρα  παιδιά κάτι παίζεται τελευταία με τον ΟΤΕ έχω adsl 24αρι κ έχω  upload από 4.5 έως 11.5 ενώ πριν ένα μηνά είχα 0.75 ξέρετε  κάτι το έχει πάθει κάνεις άλλος... ανατολή μένω στον κάτω δρόμο


Ρίξε μια ματιά στα στατιστικά του ρούτερ σου εκεί θα δείς αρχικά σε τι ταχύτητα είσαι.Απο εκεί και πέρα πολλά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν.

----------


## xaker

Ενημέρωση σχετικά με τις καμπίνες που είχα δεί να έχουν το κόκκινο τικ πάνω σχεδον σε όλη την αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου, στα σημεία που είχε γίνει εγκοπή για την οπτική ίνα βάλαν ταμπέλες στο δρόμο και έχουν βάλει τα πλακακιά του πεζοδρομίου πάλι όπως ήταν.
Λογικά ίσως περάσανε την οπτική ίνα μέχρι την καμπίνα ή έγινε αποκατάσταση στα σημείο λόγω των έργων.

----------


## jim_jiannena

Για σας, σήμερα φυσούσαν οπτικές στην Ανατολή.

----------


## PeGaSuSgr

Καλημέρα/καλή βδομάδα/καλό μήνα!

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται με την περιοχή του Κάστρου; Απ' ότι είδα από τα συνημμένα αρχεία, η περιοχή θα καλυφθεί από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά το χρονοδιάγραμμα των εργασιών δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο.

----------


## Peterfff

Πότε θα αρχισουν οι συνδεσεις.... δηλαδη εγω που μενω Σπυρου Λαμπρου θα πρεπει να περιμενω να συνδεθει ολο το λεκανοπεδιο για να δω φως στον οριζοντα....Ρε πανε καλα οι ανθρωποι? 20 χρονια μας εχουν με την σαπιλα του χαλκου και με 24αρες adsl του κολου με 600 kb upload και οταν βρεχει γ...... το συμπαν.

----------


## tasospas

> Πότε θα αρχισουν οι συνδεσεις.... δηλαδη εγω που μενω Σπυρου Λαμπρου θα πρεπει να περιμενω να συνδεθει ολο το λεκανοπεδιο για να δω φως στον οριζοντα....Ρε πανε καλα οι ανθρωποι? 20 χρονια μας εχουν με την σαπιλα του χαλκου και με 24αρες adsl του κολου με 600 kb upload και οταν βρεχει γ...... το συμπαν.


Το χρονοδιάγραμμα ήταν να μας δώσουν vdsl τέλος Ιουνίου. Προφανώς όπως όλα δείχνουν θα πάρει παράταση το έργο.

Ενώ όλα πήγαιναν μια χαρά στο τέλος πάγωσε στο ρεύμα. Έψαξα να στείλω email στην ΔΕΥΑΙ αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποιο email(σιγά μην έβρισκα). Κρίμα θα μείνουμε τουλάχιστον για άλλους 3 μήνες με τις χαλιά συνδέσεις.

----------


## jim_jiannena

Στην ανατολή δυο καμπίνες που είδα, μια στην Μακαρίου ID: 7464-123 και μια στη Λέοντος Σοφού ID: 7462-159  τις ηλεκτροδότησαν. Σύνδεσαν τις αναμονές που είχαν αφήσει στις κολόνες.

----------


## spyzit

Και στην περιοχή της Αγιασοφιας συνδέθηκε το ρεύμα

----------


## xaker

Πρόσθεσα ορισμένες καμπίνες και παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ στο fttxgr.eu

105-ADSL/VDSL
107-ADSL/VDSL
112-ADSL/VDSL
113-ADSL/VDSL
119-ADSL/VDSL
405-ADSL
406-ADSL/VDSL
417-ADSL/VDSL
422-ADSL
425-ADSL/VDSL
429-ADSL
439-ADSL
440-ADSL
445-ADSL/VDSL
446-ADSL
453-ADSL/VDSL
464-ADSL/VDSL
466-ADSL/VDSL

----------


## yansta

> Στην ανατολή δυο καμπίνες που είδα, μια στην Μακαρίου ID: 7464-123 και μια στη Λέοντος Σοφού ID: 7462-159  τις ηλεκτροδότησαν. Σύνδεσαν τις αναμονές που είχαν αφήσει στις κολόνες.


Για τις αλλες καμπινες που υπαρχουν εκει γυρω, οπως στην Ακαδημιας, ξερεις αν ηλεκτροδοτηθηκαν?

----------


## jim_jiannena

Όχι δεν έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί. Ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε όμως αυτή στη Μ. Αλεξάνδρου.

----------


## Peterfff

> Όχι δεν έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί. Ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε όμως αυτή στη Μ. Αλεξάνδρου.


Το οτι ηλεκτροδοτηθικε αυτο τι σημαινει, οτι αν μενω στην συγκεκριμενη οδο μπορω απο αυριο να ζητησω αναβαθμιση στην συνδεση μου?

----------


## Iris07

Θα χρειαστεί περίπου 1 μήνα ή και παραπάνω για να γίνουν δοκιμές, προτού αρχίσουν να δίνουν VDSL..

----------


## xaker

Πρόσθεσα ορισμένες καμπίνες vodafone και παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ στο fttxgr.eu

- 203 ADSL
- 205 ADSL
- 209 ADSL
- 212 ADSL
- 231 ADSL/VDSL
- 307 ADSL
- 308 ADSL
- 322 ADSL
- 326 ADSL
- 327 ADSL/VDSL
- 328 ADSL/VDSL
- 329 ADSL/VDSL
- 330 ADSL/VDSL
- 348 ADSL/VDSL
- 350 ADSL/VDSL
- 404 ADSL
- 409 ADSL
- 410 ADSL/VDSL
- 411 ADSL
- 414 ADSL
- 419 ADSL/VDSL
- 420 ADSL
- 421 ADSL/VDSL
- 423 ADSL/VDSL
- 433 ADSL/VDSL
- 438 ADSL/VDSL
- 442 ADSL/VDSL
- 444 ADSL/VDSL
- 448 ADSL/VDSL
- 460 ADSL/VDSL
- 461 ADSL/VDSL
- 463 ADSL/VDSL

----------


## stratios

Τις τελευταίες μέρες είδα στο κέντρο κάποια κινητικότητα, συγκεκριμένα στη Ναπ. Ζέρβα κάτι ψιλοσκάψανε και έχουν βάλει και κώνους.

----------


## nasoduko

και εμας στα λακωματα τι κανανε δεν ξερω,αν ξερουν κατι καποιος ας μου πει...

----------


## xaker

Περνώντας απο την αρxιεπισκόπου μακαρίου στο σημείο που βρίσκεται η vodafone απέναντι στο δρόμο είναι ένας τύπος με ένα μεγάλο καρούλι λογικά οπτικής και το περνά στο φρεάτιο. Άντε να δούμε !

Η οπτική παρέμεινε εκεί οπότε συνεχίζεται και αύριο απο ότι φαίνεται

----------


## nasoduko

καλημερα ,σημερα καθως κατεβαινα στην αρχη της Αγιου κοσμα ητανε μια κλουβα ,με ονομα κατι.tel και 2 παλικαρια κατω απο μια τεντα νομιζω ειχαν συνδεθει σε ενα φρεατιο και σαν να περνανε μετρησεις ,δεν ξερω βεβαια αν ητανε τηλεφωνου ,απλα το .tel της ονομασια

----------


## stratios

Καλημέρα! Στο στενό δίπλα από το δικαστικό μέγαρο 2 τεχνικοί τερματίζανε οπτικές και μου είπαν ότι είναι σχεδόν όλο το δίκτυο έτοιμο στο κέντρο, ουσιαστικά τελειωμένο. Είναι περισσότερο θέμα να συνδεθούν οι εταιρίες μεταξύ τους και να το δώσουν εμπορικά μου είπαν. 
Αυτό που ετοιμάζουν είναι για 100-200 αλλά δεν ξέρουν τι θα δώσουν οι εταιρίες. 
Άντε λίγο έμεινε!!!

----------


## tasospas

> Καλημέρα! Στο στενό δίπλα από το δικαστικό μέγαρο 2 τεχνικοί τερματίζανε οπτικές και μου είπαν ότι είναι σχεδόν όλο το δίκτυο έτοιμο στο κέντρο, ουσιαστικά τελειωμένο. Είναι περισσότερο θέμα να συνδεθούν οι εταιρίες μεταξύ τους και να το δώσουν εμπορικά μου είπαν. 
> Αυτό που ετοιμάζουν είναι για 100-200 αλλά δεν ξέρουν τι θα δώσουν οι εταιρίες. 
> Άντε λίγο έμεινε!!!


Τελειωμένο εννοεί ότι έχουν τραβηχτεί οι ίνες στις καμπίνες.

Ρευμαδοτηση να γίνεται σε καμπίνες έχει δει κανένας?
Αν όχι έχουμε καιρό ακόμα.

----------


## xaker

Περνούσανε και σήμερα την υπόλοιπη οπτική, το απόγευμα που πέρασα πάλι ήταν όλα μαζεμένα και το φρεάτιο κλειστό όπως πριν. Ακόμη στην μισή αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου βάλανε σήμανση για έργα οπτικών ινών το επόμενο 2 ήμερο ήδη είχε ξεκινήσει το μηχάνημα να σκάβει την άσφαλτο.
Γενικότερα όσον αφόρα το έργο μιας και έχω βάλει αρκετές καμπινές στο fttxgr, αυτό που έχω δει είναι να έχει ολοκληρωθεί σίγουρα σε μεγαλό βαθμό η τοποθέτηση των καμπινών και των οδεύσεων για τις ίνες. Ισως να έχουν βάλει το κομμάτι της ίνας απο την καμπίνα μέχρι το φρεάτιο, ακόμη και την ίνα που έρχεται απο το δρόμο. 
Βέβαια για τα δύο τελευταία αμφιβάλλω αν έχουν γίνει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ακόμη, όπως και η σύνδεση της παλιάς καμπίνας του οτε με την καινούργια. Οπότε ναι προχωρά το έργο αλλά έχει δρόμο ακόμα ειδικά λόγο ρεύματος που στο κέντρο δεν έχει μπεί πουθένα ρεύμα, μόνο στην κεναν μεσάρε νομίζω έχω δεί απο μακρυά που έλλειπε το καλώδιο απο την κολώνα που είχαν και λογικά το συνδέσανε οπότε λογικά πάντα ρευματοδοτήθηκε αυτή.

----------


## stratios

> Τελειωμένο εννοεί ότι έχουν τραβηχτεί οι ίνες στις καμπίνες.
> 
> Ρευμαδοτηση να γίνεται σε καμπίνες έχει δει κανένας?
> Αν όχι έχουμε καιρό ακόμα.


Τους ρώτησα για ρεύμα και μου απάντησαν ότι είναι σχεδόν όλα έτοιμα στο κέντρο. 
(έτσι γενικά)
Αν ξαναπετύχω κάποιον θα ξαναρωτήσω. 

Φάινεται αν έχουν δώσει ρεύμα?? Μπορώ να το δω κάπως?

----------


## tasospas

> Τους ρώτησα για ρεύμα και μου απάντησαν ότι είναι σχεδόν όλα έτοιμα στο κέντρο. 
> (έτσι γενικά)
> Αν ξαναπετύχω κάποιον θα ξαναρωτήσω. 
> 
> Φάινεται αν έχουν δώσει ρεύμα?? Μπορώ να το δω κάπως?



Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να στήσεις αυτί στην καμπίνα να δεις αν ακούγονται οι ανεμιστήρες από μέσα.


Αν δεν ακούγεται κάτι σημαίνει δεν έχουν πάρει ρεύμα.

----------


## nasoduko

ε ρε που μας φτασανε ,να στήνουμε αυτι σε κουτια για τηλεφωνα ,να μας δει και κανενας....

----------


## Iris07

Το καλύτερο είναι να πάρεις και αυτά μαζί σου!!

Χαχαχαχα!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## nasoduko

χαχαχαχ αν με δουνε στο κουτι με τετοια στανταρ θα ερθουνε και οι κυριουληδες με τα ασπρα ,η να κανονισουμε μεταξυ μας να μοιρασουμε τις καμπινες μπας κατην ακουσουμε και λιγο

----------


## stratios

Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!! Όλοι αυτί στις καμπίνες!!!!! 

Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!! 

Άντε ένα 6μηνο ακόμα!!! 

Αν και με 60-70 ευρώ το μήνα δεν ξέρω τι έχει νόημα να βάλουμε!!!!! 
Αισθάνεσαι κάπως ότι σε ληστεύουν!

----------


## tasospas

> Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!! Όλοι αυτί στις καμπίνες!!!!! 
> 
> Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!! 
> 
> Άντε ένα 6μηνο ακόμα!!! 
> 
> Αν και με 60-70 ευρώ το μήνα δεν ξέρω τι έχει νόημα να βάλουμε!!!!! 
> Αισθάνεσαι κάπως ότι σε ληστεύουν!


Τι 60€-70€ βρε ούτε το FTTH τόσο.

Ανάλογα την εταιρεία και το πακέτο  οι τιμές κυμαίνονται από 27€ έως 50€

Αξίζει και με το παραπάνω.

----------


## stratios

> Τι 60€-70€ βρε ούτε το FTTH τόσο.
> 
> Ανάλογα την εταιρεία και το πακέτο  οι τιμές κυμαίνονται από 27€ έως 50€
> 
> Αξίζει και με το παραπάνω.



Παλιότερα που είχα κοιτάξει κάπου εκεί ήταν οι τιμές για 100-200...

Σήμερα κοίταξα cosmote και έχει 48€ η 100άρα και 58€ η 200άρα.


Επίσης, σήμερα κάνουν εργασίες και στην Κάτσαρη.

----------


## nasoduko

πετυχα εναν πανω απο ενα φρεατιο  στον σκαραβαιο ,του λεω καλημερα ιντερνετ? μου λεει ναι ,του λεω ποτε θα δουμε φως , και μου ειπε ντεν ξερει ιγκο 
μετα  ειπα να ακουλοθουσω την τρελα ,να παω να την ακουσω ,4 περασα δεν την ακουσα σε καμια ,,,

----------


## lunatic

Σε αυτή στην Ακαδημία Παπαγεωργίου δίπλα πρέπει να βάλανε ρεύμα... Δεν ακούω όμως κάτι

----------


## gladiator1111111

καλησπέρα ομαδάρα  ξεκίνησαν να πουλάνε  vdsl χωρίς να έχει δοθεί καν ρεύμα από vodafon και wind τι φασει ακριβός ήρθαν και το έπαιζαν κ ιστορία λες κ δεν ξέρουμε και όταν τους είπα ότι δεν υπάρχει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα  μου είπαν ότι θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν απο 31 Ιουλίου και να πάρω σειρά προτεραιότητας  μπαρούφες με λίγα λογία

----------


## stratios

Γενικά το δίκτυο είναι αρκετά έτοιμο. Τουλάχιστον έτσι λένε οι τεχνικοί που τερματίζουν οπτικές. 

Δεν είναι απίθανο μέχρι τέλος Αυγούστου να το παραδώσουν (προσωπική εκτίμηση)!

Θα σου πρότεινα να περιμένεις να το δεις διαθέσιμο online στις πλατφόρμες διαθεσιμότητας. 

Ειδικά με wind πρόσεχε γιατί έχουν ένα περίεργο σύστημα που για 2 μήνες κρατάνε την αίτηση δεσμευμένη και σε ενεργοποιούν όποτε θέλουν αυτοί χωρίς να μπορείς να ακυρώσεις...

----------


## PanoS_x

Καλησπέρα παιδιά 
προχτές ήταν ένα βανάκι και κουμπωνε κάτι καλώδια στο 3ο λύκειο από κάτω , δεν μπορεσα να σταματήσω να ρωτήσω πως και τι. 
Έχουμε καμία ενημέρωση γενικά για το πλάνο ? Γιατί δεν την παλεύω άλλο να παίζω με τα 5 και 6 mbit. Μου την έχει βαρεσει ασχημα.

----------


## tasospas

Το πλάνο ηταν μεχρι 30/6 η vodafone να μας παρέχει υπηρεσιες. 
Προφανώς αυτό δεν το κατάφερε και τώρα αναμένουμε τις ανακοινώσεις με τις παρατάσεις να δούμε πότε θα μας πάνε
Προσωπική εκτίμηση η vodafone θα ζήτηση παράταση μεχρι τέλους του 19.

----------


## Peterfff

> Το πλάνο ηταν μεχρι 30/6 η vodafone να μας παρέχει υπηρεσιες. 
> Προφανώς αυτό δεν το κατάφερε και τώρα αναμένουμε τις ανακοινώσεις με τις παρατάσεις να δούμε πότε θα μας πάνε
> Προσωπική εκτίμηση η vodafone θα ζήτηση παράταση μεχρι τέλους του 19.


Εμενα περασε απο την wind μια ξανθια σπιτι μου προχτες και μου εψησε το ψαρι στα χειλη οτι και καλά σε 15 μερες θα συνδεθω στο νεο δικτυο και δεχτηκα να φυγω απο την κοσμοτε...ποιο πολυ το εκανα διοτι τους καλο πληρωνω χρόνια και ταυτοχρονα τους καταριεμε διοτι παντα εχω button delay στα games ...το πιθανοτερο ειναι να με δουλεψε και παλι να εχω σαπια adsl με 8mb download και 600κb upload...αλλά δε βαριεσε, τα ιδια σκατά αλλά με τα μισα λεφτα σχεδον

----------


## tasospas

> Εμενα περασε απο την wind μια ξανθια σπιτι μου προχτες και μου εψησε το ψαρι στα χειλη οτι και καλά σε 15 μερες θα συνδεθω στο νεο δικτυο και δεχτηκα να φυγω απο την κοσμοτε...ποιο πολυ το εκανα διοτι τους καλο πληρωνω χρόνια και ταυτοχρονα τους καταριεμε διοτι παντα εχω button delay στα games ...το πιθανοτερο ειναι να με δουλεψε και παλι να εχω σαπια adsl με 8mb download και 600κb upload...αλλά δε βαριεσε, τα ιδια σκατά αλλά με τα μισα λεφτα σχεδον



Εμ πώς να μην σε ψήσει η ξανθιά  :Razz: 

Όταν συνδεθείς πες μας τα αποτελέσματα αν και κατά 99% adsl θα είσαι.

----------


## stratios

> Εμενα περασε απο την wind μια ξανθια σπιτι μου προχτες και μου εψησε το ψαρι στα χειλη οτι και καλά σε 15 μερες θα συνδεθω στο νεο δικτυο και δεχτηκα να φυγω απο την κοσμοτε...ποιο πολυ το εκανα διοτι τους καλο πληρωνω χρόνια και ταυτοχρονα τους καταριεμε διοτι παντα εχω button delay στα games ...το πιθανοτερο ειναι να με δουλεψε και παλι να εχω σαπια adsl με 8mb download και 600κb upload...αλλά δε βαριεσε, τα ιδια σκατά αλλά με τα μισα λεφτα σχεδον


Το κακό με τη wind είναι πως σου κλειδώνει την αίτηση στο σύστημά της για 2 μήνες και σε ενεργοποιεί όποτε θέλει αυτή δεσμεύοντάς σε για αυτό το διάστημα... 
Επίσης online στο site της για διαθεσιμότητα δίχνει ότι έχει 100άρες και 200άρες εκεί που δεν υπάρχει καν vdsl, και που φυσικά δεν έχει καμία άλλη εταιρία, και τελικά δεν έχει. 
Λίγο προσοχή με τη wind.

----------


## spyzit

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αυτά τα πλάνα που έχουν οι εταιρίες για τη διαθεσιμότητα και το πότε θα δοθούν οι γραμμές είναι επτασφράγιστα μυστικά; Δεν υπάρχει κάπου που να μπορούμε να απευθυνθούμε και να εχουμε υπεύθυνη απάντηση για το πότε; Εντάξει στα καταστήματα το κατανοώ, είναι η τελευταία τρύπα της φλογέρας και αρκετοί είναι και άσχετοι από τεχνολογία γενικά.

----------


## stratios

> Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αυτά τα πλάνα που έχουν οι εταιρίες για τη διαθεσιμότητα και το πότε θα δοθούν οι γραμμές είναι επτασφράγιστα μυστικά; Δεν υπάρχει κάπου που να μπορούμε να απευθυνθούμε και να εχουμε υπεύθυνη απάντηση για το πότε; Εντάξει στα καταστήματα το κατανοώ, είναι η τελευταία τρύπα της φλογέρας και αρκετοί είναι και άσχετοι από τεχνολογία γενικά.


Υπάρχουν σε κάποιο site (δε θυμάμαι που τα είχα βρει), κάποια αρχεία excel που έχουν τις αναθέσεις και τις παραδόσεις με ημερομηνίες αναλυτικά. 
Για τα Γιάννενα ήταν προγραμματισμένο για το 2ο 3μηνο του 2019, αλλά προφανώς έχει καθυστερήσει...

----------


## jkoukos

Ο προγραμματισμός υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ. Αλλά ο φίλος μάλλον δεν ρωτά αυτό αλλά το πότε πραγματικά θα δοθεί υπηρεσία. Αυτό ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ το γνωρίζει, καθώς είναι θέμα των παρόχων και ανάλογα τις καθυστερήσεις για οποιονδήποτε λόγο.

----------


## stratios

Τερμάτισαν οι οπτικές, έδωσαν ρεύμα..... πότε θα δούμε 100άρες και 200άρες, έμαθε κανένας τίποτα?

----------


## nasoduko

ρε κατσε να παρουμε 30 η  50 ,μην εισαι πλεονεκτης ....

----------


## tasospas

Πάντως στην ανατολή κάμποσες καμπίνες έχουν πάρει ρεύμα. 

Θέλω μια διευκρίνιση από τον @jkoukos που είναι ειδικός.

Αν από τις πχ 100 καμπίνες έχουν πάρει ρεύμα μονο 30, αυτοί που ανήκουν στις 30 θα γίνεται να πάρουν υπηρεσίες η θα πρέπει να πάρουν και οι άλλες 70 ρεύμα?

----------


## jkoukos

Όσες είναι έτοιμες, θα δοθούν κάποια στιγμή σε υπηρεσία. Δεν περιμένουν και τις άλλες.

----------


## tasospas

> Όσες είναι έτοιμες, θα δοθούν κάποια στιγμή σε υπηρεσία. Δεν περιμένουν και τις άλλες.



Ωραία ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!

Οπότε όσες έχουν πάρει ρεύμα μετράνε αντίστροφα.

----------


## spyzit

Σε κατάστημα στη Vodafone μου είπαν για ανατολή Σεπτέμβρη θα δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## stratios

Καλά, είναι δυνατόν.... η Ανατολή υποτίθεται ότι είναι έτοιμη εδώ και καιρό και ότι θα δινόταν πρώτη πρώτη.... Δηλαδή τα υπόλοιπα πότε θα τα δώσουν.... Είναι δυνατόν να θέλουν έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο από όταν μπήκαν οι καμπίνες? Τι προγραμματισμός είναι αυτός?????

----------


## spyzit

Η δικιά μου που είναι πίσω απ' την Αγία Σοφιά συνδέθηκε ρεύμα στην κολώνα πριν από ένα μηνα

----------


## tasospas

Και που λέτε ξαφνικά είδα αυτό (Γ Σεπτεμβριου Ανατολη μένω). 



Η αναζήτηση έγινε με τον αριθμό μου(ειμαι ΟΤΕ). Στην vodafone όμως που βάζω την διευθυνση μου δεν μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα. Τι να πω... Οποιος ειναι απο Ανατολη ας κάνει και αυτος μια αναζήτηση να δούμε τι του βγάζει. 

-----

Στο μεταξύ η ηλεκτροδοτηση συνεχίζεται κανονικά. Στην Καμπίνα 127 της Σαμψουντος 1 στην Ανατολή αυτές τις μέρες γίνονται εργασίες.

----------


## stratios

Πλησιάζει η μέρα!!!! 

Για πείτε καμιά γνώμη!  

Ποια εταιρία θεωρείτε πιο αξιόπιστη και ποια είναι λογική τιμή για 100 και 200???

----------


## nasoduko

ποια μερα ρε φιλε ,κατσε να δουμε σε κανα μηνα ,,,,

----------


## tasospas

Τελικά μετά απο κάποιες ώρες το σιτε του ΟΤΕ βγάζει πάλι μη διαθέσιμο.

Τεστ στο σύστημα έκαναν? συστηματικό λάθος? Ποιος ξέρει.

Οπότε πάλι περιμένουμε.

----------


## techere

Μενω Μπιζανιου Ανατολη , ημουν cyta και τωρα με μετεφεραν vodafone.. στο site της vodafone ουτε εμενα με αφηνει να βαλω διευθυνση και οτε ολα κοκκινα (εκανα αναζητηση με διευθυνση, γιατι με αριθμο δεν μου εδινε αποτελεσμα επειδη ειμαι σε αλλη εταιρια)

Εχω εναν τεχνικο γνωστο στη vodafone και μου ειχε πει πριν κανα 3μηνο για αυγουστο αντε να παει σεπτεμβρη.

----------


## nasoduko

την εχω στησει στην καμπινα της γειτονιας με μπυριτσες και σουβλακια ,ομπρελα θαλασσης και περιμενω ,κανεις δεν θα παρει πριν απο μενα !!ουτε διακοπες δεν θα παω απο αντιδραση!!

ο adsl_αγανακτισμενος

----------


## stratios

Σήμερα το πρωί πάλι κάτι σκαλίζανε στο κέντρο Ναπ. Ζέρβα. 
Υπομονή, είμαστε κοντά! 

Μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου θα δούμε φως!!!! 

:P :P

----------


## xaker

Περνώντας σήμερα απο το κέντρο είδα σε αρκετές καμπινές να έχουν αρίθμηση και σε πολλές είχαν και αριθμό παροχής δεη γραμμένο με μαρκαδόρο. Οπότε ίσως δούμε τη δεδδηε κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## nasoduko

παντως απο τον σαμαρα και το γρηγορο ιντερνετ ,προβλεπω οταν γινει ο ανιψιος μου σε ηλικια πρωιυπουργου να εχουμε ιν τερνετ

----------


## tasospas

Διαβάστε εδώ και κλάψτε

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-Wind-Vodafone

Εν συντομία, η vodafone ζήτησε παράταση 12 μηνών για τις καμπίνες της Β φάσης( Που στην Β φάση ειναι και οι δίκες μας καμπίνες μέσα) και η ΕΕΤΤ την έγκρινε.

Ο Κύριος λόγος της καθυστέρησης ; Ε τι άλλο το *ρεύμα*. 

Και εδώ που τα λέμε δίκαιο έχουν, την δικιά μου την έχουν σκάψει εδώ και 3 μήνες την έχουν αφήσει ανοιχτή και ρεύμα ακόμα δεν έχουν βάλει. 

Τα λέμε το καλοκαίρι του 2020  :Sad:

----------


## gemantzu

Δεν είναι μόνο το ρεύμα, διάβασε το καλύτερα. Είναι ρεύμα, ασφαλτοστρώσεις, δήμοι / περιφέρειες, διάφοροι άλλοι φορείς κλπ.

Ερώτηση: Τι κάνουμε; Καθόμαστε και τους κοιτάμε να μας πάνε γ...ώντας μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2020; Αν είναι δυνατόν, βογγήξαμε.

Όλο λέω άντε λίγο ακόμα και άντε λίγο ακόμα αλλά ρε φίλε όχι άλλο ένα χρόνο.

----------


## tasospas

> Δεν είναι μόνο το ρεύμα, διάβασε το καλύτερα. Είναι ρεύμα, ασφαλτοστρώσεις, δήμοι / περιφέρειες, διάφοροι άλλοι φορείς κλπ.
> 
> Ερώτηση: Τι κάνουμε; Καθόμαστε και τους κοιτάμε να μας πάνε γ...ώντας μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2020; Αν είναι δυνατόν, βογγήξαμε.
> 
> Όλο λέω άντε λίγο ακόμα και άντε λίγο ακόμα αλλά ρε φίλε όχι άλλο ένα χρόνο.


Βρε για την περίπτωση μας είναι το ρεύμα. Οι άδειες από τον δήμο μας δοθηκαν σε χρόνο ρεκόρ.

Τόσους μήνες την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ περιμένουμε.

ΥΓ. Εγώ προσπάθησα να τους στείλω e-mail διαμαρτυρίας, βρήκα ένα που αντιστοιχεί στο "συνεργείο" των Ιωαννίνων αλλά μάντεψε...
Δεν λειτουργούσε καν.

----------


## spyzit

Όσες έχουν σκεπαστεί και συνδέεται και το ρεύμα δε θα δοθούν;

----------


## nasoduko

εδω δεν περιμενα να παρω συνταξη,τουλαχιστον τωρα δεν θα παρω ουτε vdsl,

και αμα εστελνες διαμαρτυρια ,να τους..

οπως και να τους για τα αλλα ,

λοιπον στην αγιου κοσμα δινω εγω μια οικοσαμετρη μπαλαντεζα με ρευμα ,κανεις αλλος να φτασουμε στο καφαο υπαρχει?

η εστω να τραβηξουμε με καλωδιο δυκτιου απο πρεβεζα απο εναν ξαδερφο μου

----------


## gemantzu

Οκ, όσον αφορά το θέμα με τις άδειες δεν το ήξερα. Και αυτοί αφού ξέρουν την κατάσταση, δεν ζητούσαν τη ρευματοδότηση μόλις ξεκίνησαν;

Πάντως και οι εταιρείες δεν έχουν άδικο εδώ που τα λέμε, μένει ο εξοπλισμός εκεί χωρίς να ψύχεται / αφαιρείται η υγρασία ένα χρόνο τώρα, σε τι κατάσταση θα είναι όταν δώσει ρεύμα η ΔΕΗ;

Μπορούμε να παραπονεθούμε μαζικά σε κάποιον (Δήμο πχ) μπας και προχωρήσει λίγο η διαδικασία;

----------


## nasoduko

σοβαρα πιστευεις οτι με το παραπονο θα αλαξει κατι ?

----------


## gemantzu

Γενικά πιστεύω ότι με το να μην κάνεις ποτέ τίποτα, δεν θα γίνει και ποτέ τίποτα, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο στη μικρή μας μπανανία. 
Η αδιαφορία και ο ωχαδερφισμός μας σαν πολίτες ειδκά σε πράγματα που μας αφορούν φέρει μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης για την κατάντια μας σε όλα τα πράγματα.

Το αν θα γίνει κάτι με το να "σηκώσουμε" λίγο το θέμα, δεν το ξέρω.

Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι στη μεγαλύτερη πόλη της Ηπείρου δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας καθόλου πλέον, εκτός και αν μένουμε σε 2-3 περιοχές που πρόλαβαν. Είμαι εδώ από το 2013 και ακούω από τότε για την τεχνολογική ανάπλαση της περιοχής, και κοντά 6 χρόνια μετά είμαι ακόμα σε θέση να βλαστημάω κάθε μέρα με ταχύτητα κάτω των 10mbps (με το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα αυτών των ετών να είμαι και πολύ κάτω από τα 10, τρέχουσα ταχύτητα το τρομέρο 7.4 με τα χέρια στην ανάταση).

----------


## nasoduko

εγω πιστευω οτι ολα ειναι θεμα timing ,οτι και να κανεις ,ακομα και το καλωδιο να τους πας ,δεν θα γινει αν δεν ειναι η στιγμη ,

παντως στα προβληματα του κοσμου της σημερινης εποχης που καποιοι δεν εχουν να φανε ,το να κανουμε διαμαρτυρια για την vdsl  μου θυμιζει καταληψη λυκειου με λογο ,οτι δεν εχουμε κωλοχαρτο στην τουαλετα

----------


## sdikr

Τι θα λέγατε να ηρεμήσετε λίγο;

----------


## Peterfff

Υπομονη ρε παιδια...τελευταιοι ειμασταν οταν μας ηρθε η ψηφιακη τιβι...τελευταιοι θα ειμαστε και οταν θα μας ερθει και το vdsl...μεχρη τοτε θα παιζουμε πασιενζες και τριλιζες οnline και θα κονομανε οι εταιριες με το lag και το button delay που μας προσφερουν τρομαρα τους.

----------


## lunatic

Το χαρτί στην τουαλέτα είναι απαραίτητο ρε φίλε πως το πες έτσι  :Smile:

----------


## stratios

Για πείτε, έχουμε τπτ νεότερο?  !!!

----------


## tasospas

> Για πείτε, έχουμε τπτ νεότερο?  !!!


Τώρα τον Αύγουστο έχουν παγώσει όλα. Απο Σεπτέμβρη και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Peterfff

Αν περασει ο Σεπτεμβριος και συνεχιστη αυτη η κοροιδια προτινω να μαζευτουμε 100 ατομα με γιαουρτια στα χερια και να παμε να τα πεταξουμε στα κεντρικα του οτε στην 28 Ωκτοβριου

----------


## alex24

> Αν περασει ο Σεπτεμβριος και συνεχιστη αυτη η κοροιδια προτινω να μαζευτουμε 100 ατομα με γιαουρτια στα χερια και να παμε να τα πεταξουμε στα κεντρικα του οτε στην 28 Ωκτοβριου


Εγώ προτείνω να πάτε στα κεντρικά της Vodafone στην Αθήνα μετά στα κεντρικά του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και μετά στη ΕΕΤΤ. Αν είναι να γίνει να γίνει κάτι ολοκληρωμένα. Ο ΟΤΕ που κολλάει; Τις περιοχές του τις έχει αναβαθμίσει ήδη. Τις υπόλοιπες η Vodafone.

----------


## daskalos

> Εγώ προτείνω να πάτε στα κεντρικά της Vodafone στην Αθήνα μετά στα κεντρικά του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και μετά στη ΕΕΤΤ. Αν είναι να γίνει να γίνει κάτι ολοκληρωμένα. Ο ΟΤΕ που κολλάει; Τις περιοχές του τις έχει αναβαθμίσει ήδη. Τις υπόλοιπες η Vodafone.


Ποιες περιοχές εχει αναβαθμίσει  ο ΟΤΕ στα Ιωάννινα;

----------


## alex24

> Ποιες περιοχές εχει αναβαθμίσει  ο ΟΤΕ στα Ιωάννινα;


Με vectoring είναι η Κατσικά, Πεδινή, Σεισμόπληκτα, Καρδαμίτσια, Ελεούσα,Νέα Ζωή, Σταυράκι

----------


## daskalos

Σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.Περιοχη Καλουτσιανη(Λεωφ.Αρχ.Μακαριου κοντα στην Speedex )ποιος παροχος ειναι υπευθυνος για την αναβαθμιση ;

----------


## alex24

> Σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.Περιοχη Καλουτσιανη(Λεωφ.Αρχ.Μακαριου κοντα στην Speedex )ποιος παροχος ειναι υπευθυνος για την αναβαθμιση ;


Όλη την πόλη την έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone για το vectoring. Αν και σε μερικά σημεία πχ Βοτανικό είχε βάλει και ο ΟΤΕ καμπίνες χωρίς να ξέρω αν υποστηρίζει παραπάνω από 50mbps.

----------


## daskalos

> Όλη την πόλη την έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone για το vectoring. Αν και σε μερικά σημεία πχ Βοτανικό είχε βάλει και ο ΟΤΕ καμπίνες χωρίς να ξέρω αν υποστηρίζει παραπάνω από 50mbps.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.Αντε να δουμε ποτε τελικα θα μπορεσουμε να βαλουμε vdsl ,γιατι με το 24αρι του ΟΤΕ εχω download στα 6,5

----------


## spyzit

Κανα νέο για Ανατολή;

----------


## stratios

Σήμερα στη Ναπ. Ζέρβα στο κέντρο, εργασίες για ηλεκτροδότηση.

----------


## stratios

Καλησπέρα! 

Σε σημερινή επικοινωνία με Vodafone και Cosmote δε γνωρίζουν απολύτως τίποτα για ημερομηνίες διάθεσης 100 και 200 Mbps... Η απάντηση χαρακτηριστικά ήταν "Όταν ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες" !!!!

----------


## daskalos

Για 50ρες ποτε θα διαθετουν;

----------


## stratios

50άρες υπάρχουν ήδη σε αρκετές περιοχές. 

Στις περιοχές που δεν καλύπτονται υποθέτω θα γίνει η κάλυψη ταυτόχρονα με τις 100άρες και 200άρες!

----------


## spyzit

Σήμερα στις 4 τεχνικός εγκαθιστούσε εξοπλισμό σε ανοιχτή καμπίνα επί της Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου  στην Ανατολή. Φτάνουμε στο τέλος;

----------


## lunatic

Από το πρωί το ρουτερ μου δεν συνδέεται. Περιοχή δίπλα από grand serai. Ξέρουμε κάτι?

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

> Από το πρωί το ρουτερ μου δεν συνδέεται. Περιοχή δίπλα από grand serai. Ξέρουμε κάτι?


Τους πήρες τηλέφωνο, μίλησες μαζί τους; Εγώ από το Σάββατο το πρωί έχω αρκετό ping στα παιχνίδια και streaming με πολύ buffering. Δηλαδή γενικώς κάτι δεν λειτουργεί καλά και νόμιζω πώς οφείλεται στη Vodafone και όχι στη γραμμή μου.

----------


## kyramas

Εμένα στον Πλάτανο ήρθανε από την WIND (είχα είδη) και με βάλανε στο πρόγραμα Double Play 50 Plus με 24,90 (από 24,00)
Αφορούσε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο range στους βρόγχους όπως με πληροφορήσαν.
Μου είπαν για εγγυημένο minimum 20άρι αφού θα με βάλουν στην οπτική ίνα της WIND. Αλλά δεν έχουν bandwidth για παραπάνω λέει
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μούφες αλλά περιμένω το τηλέφωνο επιβεβαίωσης από τα κεντρικά για να μαθω περισσότερα.
Και δωρεάν modem. 
Anyway θα ενημερώσω

----------


## stratios

Καλά, είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει καμία απολύτως ενημέρωση και να μην ξέρει κανένας ποιο είναι το πλάνο????

Έπρεπε να έχει ολοκληρωθεί Ιούνιο, ΟΚ, καθυστέρησε. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή οι περισσότερες καμπίνες στο κέντρο έχουν πάρει ρεύμα.... 

Πότε θα προχωρήσει το δίκτυο????? 

Απίστευτο.....

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

> Καλά, είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει καμία απολύτως ενημέρωση και να μην ξέρει κανένας ποιο είναι το πλάνο????
> 
> Έπρεπε να έχει ολοκληρωθεί Ιούνιο, ΟΚ, καθυστέρησε. 
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή οι περισσότερες καμπίνες στο κέντρο έχουν πάρει ρεύμα.... 
> 
> Πότε θα προχωρήσει το δίκτυο????? 
> 
> Απίστευτο.....


Πώς ξέρεις ότι οι περισσότερες καμπίνες έχουν πάρει ρεύμα; Εγώ γνωρίζω ότι η καθυστέρηση οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έχουν μετρητές και κολώνες για το ρεύμα και γι' αυτό καθυστερούν.

----------


## nasoduko

> Εμένα στον Πλάτανο ήρθανε από την WIND (είχα είδη) και με βάλανε στο πρόγραμα Double Play 50 Plus με 24,90 (από 24,00)
> Αφορούσε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο range στους βρόγχους όπως με πληροφορήσαν.
> Μου είπαν για εγγυημένο minimum 20άρι αφού θα με βάλουν στην οπτική ίνα της WIND. Αλλά δεν έχουν bandwidth για παραπάνω λέει
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μούφες αλλά περιμένω το τηλέφωνο επιβεβαίωσης από τα κεντρικά για να μαθω περισσότερα.
> Και δωρεάν modem. 
> Anyway θα ενημερώσω


περασανε και εμενα τα παλικαρακια σημερα και μου ειπανε οτι στην ρωμα εχουν ενεργοποιησει 4 vdsl γραμμες 

εμενα μου κοψανε δυο και μου ειπανε 18 αρα , αλλα του ειπα οτι αν δεν πιασω 18 να μου αφήσει το κινητό του να παω να τον βρω αυτον συγκεκριμένα 

βεβαια με 25 φουλ τα καναλια της νοβα,απεριοριστα σταθερα και κινητα ,καπου βρωμαει η δουλεια

----------


## tasospas

> περασανε και εμενα τα παλικαρακια σημερα και μου ειπανε οτι στην ρωμα εχουν ενεργοποιησει 4 vdsl γραμμες 
> 
> εμενα μου κοψανε δυο και μου ειπανε 18 αρα , αλλα του ειπα οτι αν δεν πιασω 18 να μου αφήσει το κινητό του να παω να τον βρω αυτον συγκεκριμένα 
> 
> βεβαια με 25 φουλ τα καναλια της νοβα,απεριοριστα σταθερα και κινητα ,καπου βρωμαει η δουλεια


Δεν θέλω να σας το χαλάσω αλλά όλα αυτά είναι ψέματα των πωλητών για να σας πιάσουν πελάτες.

Η ταχύτητα σας θα μείνει ίδια. Όλα αυτά το  ότι έδωσαν μόνο 4 γραμμές η ότι θα παίρνετε ADSL από την καμπίνα είναι φουμαρα.
Το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε αυτήν την στιγμή είναι να ελέγχουμε το site της Vodafone για να δούμε πότε θα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα.

Προσωπική μου άποψη για vdsl καλό 2020 και βλέπουμε

----------


## nasoduko

> Δεν θέλω να σας το χαλάσω αλλά όλα αυτά είναι ψέματα των πωλητών για να σας πιάσουν πελάτες.
> 
> Η ταχύτητα σας θα μείνει ίδια. Όλα αυτά το  ότι έδωσαν μόνο 4 γραμμές η ότι θα παίρνετε ADSL από την καμπίνα είναι φουμαρα.
> Το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε αυτήν την στιγμή είναι να ελέγχουμε το site της Vodafone για να δούμε πότε θα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα.
> 
> Προσωπική μου άποψη για vdsl καλό 2020 και βλέπουμε


εγω προσωπικα το ξερω αδερφε ,απλα σαν προειδοποιηση ενημερωση και προς τους αλλους το ανεφερα .
ειμαι απο τους τυχερους θα ελεγα που η γραμμη μου παιζει απο 14 με 15 ,δεν εχω παραπονο,σε σχεση με αυτα που διαβαζω,
οσο για το site της vodafone ουτε παλι θα ελεγα οτι ειναι σωστο ,του ξαδερφου μου στην κερκυρα ακομα και τωρα λεει μη διαθεσιμο ,και εχει 2 χρονια με vdsl !!!

----------


## kyramas

> Δεν θέλω να σας το χαλάσω αλλά όλα αυτά είναι ψέματα των πωλητών για να σας πιάσουν πελάτες.
> 
> Η ταχύτητα σας θα μείνει ίδια. Όλα αυτά το  ότι έδωσαν μόνο 4 γραμμές η ότι θα παίρνετε ADSL από την καμπίνα είναι φουμαρα.
> Το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε αυτήν την στιγμή είναι να ελέγχουμε το site της Vodafone για να δούμε πότε θα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα.
> 
> Προσωπική μου άποψη για vdsl καλό 2020 και βλέπουμε


Ισως αλλά τι να με πιάσουμε πελάτη ? Αφού είμαι ήδη !
Anyway ακόμα δεν με έχουν πάρει τηλέφωνο....

----------


## lunatic

Εγώ είμαι με ενεργοποιημένο  50 αρι ( είχε ίδια τιμή με το 24αρι βάση προσφοράς που μου είχανε κάνει) 

Πιάνω 21/4.5 και απλά περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα της Ακαδημίας....

----------


## alex24

> Εγώ είμαι με ενεργοποιημένο  50 αρι ( είχε ίδια τιμή με το 24αρι βάση προσφοράς που μου είχανε κάνει) 
> 
> Πιάνω 21/4.5 και απλά περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα της Ακαδημίας....


Δεν νομίζω να σε βάλουν σε καμπίνα άμεσα συμφέρει να σε έχουν από κέντρο ειδικά αν δεν είσαι σε καμπίνα της ίδιας εταιρείας.

----------


## lunatic

Κάτσε να πάρει ρεύμα η καμπίνα και θα δούμε από που θα παίρνω  :Smile:

----------


## kyramas

> Ισως αλλά τι να με πιάσουμε πελάτη ? Αφού είμαι ήδη !
> Anyway ακόμα δεν με έχουν πάρει τηλέφωνο....


Μούφα δυστυχώς. 
Οι κοπελίτσες μου υποσχέθηκαν 50άρα αλλά τελικά το μόνο που κάνανε ήταν να μου κάνουν αίτηση για νέα σύνδεση double play με νέο νούμερο.
Ας είναι καλά τα ενημερωτικά SMS τα οποία αναφέρανε ένα νούμερο άγνωστο.
Ευτυχώς πρόλαβα και έκανα υπαναχώρηση εγκαίρως.
Τελικά η περιοχή μου (Πλάτανος) δεν υποστηρίζει 50άρα. Μόνο 24άρα.
Τι βλακεία να μην ζητήσω κινητό και στοιχεία.
Anyway, καλή χρονιά μάλλον !

----------


## nasoduko

> Anyway, καλή χρονιά μάλλον !


και βαλε...

----------


## mspyros

> περασανε και εμενα τα παλικαρακια σημερα και μου ειπανε οτι στην ρωμα εχουν ενεργοποιησει 4 vdsl γραμμες 
> 
> εμενα μου κοψανε δυο και μου ειπανε 18 αρα , αλλα του ειπα οτι αν δεν πιασω 18 να μου αφήσει το κινητό του να παω να τον βρω αυτον συγκεκριμένα 
> 
> βεβαια με 25 φουλ τα καναλια της νοβα,απεριοριστα σταθερα και κινητα ,καπου βρωμαει η δουλεια


Δηλαδή μας λες ότι πληρώνεις 25 ευρώ  ΜΟΝΟ για *φουλ νοβα και απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά*???

----------


## Deathsender

Το ιδιο εγινε και εμενα , ηρθαν 2 ατομα απο την wind και ευτυχως προλαβα και εγω να κανω το συμβολαιο υπαναχωρηση.Αιτηση για 2play ενω ελεγαν vdsl.

----------


## nasoduko

> Δηλαδή μας λες ότι πληρώνεις 25 ευρώ  ΜΟΝΟ για *φουλ νοβα και απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά*???


οχι ειπα αυτο μου ειπανε τα παλικαρακια της wind που ηρθανε οτι θα πληρωνω και για αυτο ειπα βρωμαει η δουλεια  :Cool:

----------


## stratios

Η τελευταία ενημέρωση που είχα από άνθρωπο της Vodafone μιλάει για Δεκέμβριο. 

Αλλά με όλες αυτές τις καθυστερήσεις δεν το πιστεύει κανένας... 

Να δούμε!!

----------


## lunatic

Εγώ από τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ για αρχές 2020

----------


## Spyros z

Καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα σαν νεο μελος..Μενω κοντα στα παλια σφαγεια.Απο το 2015 περιμενω vdsl.Η voda συνεχως αλλαζει ημερομηνιες απο καλοκαιρι του 16 εγινε αρχες 17 και παει λεγοντας..Εχει κανεις καποια ιδεα για το αν γινει κατι συντομα?

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα.

Εάν είσαι σίγουρος ότι το καφάο του OTE που παίρνεις σύνδεση πάει σίγουρα για αναβάθμιση..
να σου πω ότι και οι 3 πάροχοι.. ιδίως όμως η Vodafone και η Wind..
ζήτησαν νέες παρατάσεις για 2020..

Δες εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-Wind-Vodafone

----------


## Spyros z

Απέναντι από το καφαο από το οποίο ωπιανω έχει τοποθετηθεί άλλο για VDSL εδώ και κοντά 6 μηνο..Τώρα φαντάζομαι περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση του...

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, σήμερα περνώντας απο την πουκεβίλ και γεωργίου καραϊσκάκη(δίπλα είναι το ξενοδοχείο αλέξιος) είδα να έχουν σκάψει απο την πλευρά της καμπίνας που πέρνει ρεύμα προς την κολώνα της δεή και έχουν βγάλει και τα πλακάκια του δρόμου. Οπότε ίσως υπάρχουνε βάσιμες υποψίες οτί θα ασχοληθούν με το ρεύμα των καμπινών γενικότερα.

----------


## nontasaggelis

1) χτες το πρωί ήταν σε όλες τις καμπίνες της Vodafone εδώ στην Ανατολη τουλάχιστον ένας τεχνικός. 
2) σήμερα πήρα τηλ. στο 13888 για μια προώθηση κλήσης που ήθελα να ενεργοποιήσω και μου κάνανε προσφορά για 50αρα. Μα τούς είπα ότι δεν δουλεύει ακόμα, αλλά μου είπαν ότι από χτες τις 16.00 δίνουμε μέσω voda.
3) στην διαθεσιμότητα στο site του ΟΤΕ σήμερα όντως δίνει 50αρα.
Δεν προχώρησα γιατί θέλω να δω την εξέλιξη του θέματος και επειδή είδα ότι ούτε η Vodafone έβαλε μπαταρίες στις καμπίνες της. Σε μια περιοχή με συχνές πτώσεις τάσης και μικρό διακοπές.

----------


## tasospas

> 1) χτες το πρωί ήταν σε όλες τις καμπίνες της Vodafone εδώ στην Ανατολη τουλάχιστον ένας τεχνικός. 
> 2) σήμερα πήρα τηλ. στο 13888 για μια προώθηση κλήσης που ήθελα να ενεργοποιήσω και μου κάνανε προσφορά για 50αρα. Μα τούς είπα ότι δεν δουλεύει ακόμα, αλλά μου είπαν ότι από χτες τις 16.00 δίνουμε μέσω voda.
> 3) στην διαθεσιμότητα στο site του ΟΤΕ σήμερα όντως δίνει 50αρα.
> Δεν προχώρησα γιατί θέλω να δω την εξέλιξη του θέματος και επειδή είδα ότι ούτε η Vodafone έβαλε μπαταρίες στις καμπίνες της. Σε μια περιοχή με συχνές πτώσεις τάσης και μικρό διακοπές.


Πάντως στην δικιά μου διεύθυνση ( Γ Σεπτεμβρίου) δεν μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα
Για κάντε έλεγχο όσοι είστε και άλλοι από Ανατολή να δούμε μήπως έγινε κάνα "θαύμα"

----------


## nontasaggelis

Μουπε φίλος του ΟΤΕ ότι άρχισαν και δίνουν στην Αγία Σοφία. Οσες καμπίνες έχουν νούμερα πάνω δίνουν κανονικά. Εγώ έχω την 003! Έβαλα το αυτί μου και δουλεύουν οι ανεμιστήρες μέσα.

----------


## tasospas

> Μουπε φίλος του ΟΤΕ ότι άρχισαν και δίνουν στην Αγία Σοφία. Οσες καμπίνες έχουν νούμερα πάνω δίνουν κανονικά. Εγώ έχω την 003! Έβαλα το αυτί μου και δουλεύουν οι ανεμιστήρες μέσα.


 ΑΑ Μάλιστα και η δικιά μου έχει νούμερο πάνω( δεν θυμάμαι ποιο) αλλά μπορεί να δώσουν τις επόμενες μέρες/εβδομάδες.

Το θετικό ειναι ότι άρχισαν να δίνουν! Αν βάλει κάποιος περιμένουμε ενημέρωση .

----------


## spyzit

Εγω παίρνω από την #007 (Παναγιας Σουμελα) πίσω από την εκκλησία της ΑΓΙΑΣΟΦΙΆς. Στην cosmote μου βγάζει "πρέπει να διερευνηθει περισσότερο-επικοινωνία". Στη vodafone "μη διαθέσιμο" 
Ρε παιδιά να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Αν έχουν δώσει τις γραμμές δεν έπρεπε εμεις που πιάνουμε σκαρτα 5Μbit τόσα χρόνια να είχαμε δει ανέβασμα στην ταχύτητα ήδη;

----------


## Iris07

Εννοείς δηλαδή να σου ρίξουν το ADSL πάνω στις οπτικές.. ?
Δεν το κάνει πάντα ο OTE..

Υπολογίστε ότι θέλουν κάμποσες μέρες για δοκιμές..
οπότε τα site των παρόχων θέλουν λίγο καιρό μέχρι να ενημερωθούν σωστά..

----------


## nontasaggelis

Σήμερα στην αρχή της Παπανδρέου ήταν τεχνικοί και  έκαναν σύνδεση κάποιες πόρτες με τα καφαο του ΟΤΕ. Ριχναν αναμονες μου είπαν. Έδωσαν τις καμπίνες μετά το Avin και αυτές Παπαντρεου και εκκλησία. Ο οτετζης μου είπε ότι δεν έχει συνδεθεί ακόμη κανένας. Οι συνδρομητές της Voda θα περνούν κατευθειαν από την καμπίνα, όλοι οι άλλοι από το καφαο. Γιαυτό και οι αναμονες. Δεν προκειτε να δώσουν 24αρα από τις καμπίνες. Η ως 24 θα παραμείνει από Περιβλεπτο. Και ο λόγος ότι δεν είναι δικές τους οι καμπίνες μου είπε! Όπως δηλαδή γίνεται αλλού όπου οι καμπίνες είναι του ΟΤΕ, είτε rural. Πάντως μπαταρίες δεν έχουν, δυστυχώς. Αν προβλέπεται να βάλουν, μου είπε δεν γνωρίζει τι θα κάνει η Voda. Για τον ΟΤΕ παντός ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία για μπαταρίες στις μεγάλες καμπίνες μου είπε. (με ρυθμούς χελώνας όμως. Επίσης στις μικρές καμπίνες δεν χώραν!??!)

- - - Updated - - -

Σήμερα στην αρχή της Παπανδρέου ήταν τεχνικοί και  έκαναν σύνδεση κάποιες πόρτες με τα καφαο του ΟΤΕ. Ριχναν αναμονες μου είπαν. Έδωσαν τις καμπίνες μετά το Avin και αυτές Παπαντρεου και εκκλησία. Ο οτετζης μου είπε ότι δεν έχει συνδεθεί ακόμη κανένας. Οι συνδρομητές της Voda θα περνούν κατευθειαν από την καμπίνα, όλοι οι άλλοι από το καφαο. Γιαυτό και οι αναμονες. Δεν προκειτε να δώσουν 24αρα από τις καμπίνες. Η ως 24 θα παραμείνει από Περιβλεπτο. Και ο λόγος ότι δεν είναι δικές τους οι καμπίνες μου είπε! Όπως δηλαδή γίνεται αλλού όπου οι καμπίνες είναι του ΟΤΕ, είτε rural. Πάντως μπαταρίες δεν έχουν, δυστυχώς. Αν προβλέπεται να βάλουν, μου είπε δεν γνωρίζει τι θα κάνει η Voda. Για τον ΟΤΕ παντός ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία για μπαταρίες στις μεγάλες καμπίνες μου είπε. (με ρυθμούς χελώνας όμως. Επίσης στις μικρές καμπίνες δεν χώρανε! ??!)

----------


## jkoukos

Όλοι θα παίρνουν υπηρεσία από την ίδια καμπίνα.
Αν πρόκειται για VDSL, από το DSLAM της καμπίνας της Vodafone, μέσω της παλιάς καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ.
Αν πρόκειται για ADSL, από το DSLAM εκάστου παρόχου από το αστικό κέντρο, μέσω της παλιάς καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Τελικα, εσκασα!
Εκανα την αιτηση μολις τωρα, και βλεπουμε.......!
Ειμαι ο πρωτος μου ειπαν απο το 13888!

----------


## tasospas

> Τελικα, εσκασα!
> Εκανα την αιτηση μολις τωρα, και βλεπουμε.......!
> Ειμαι ο πρωτος μου ειπαν απο το 13888!



Περιμένουμε ενημέρωση!

----------


## yansta

> 1) χτες το πρωί ήταν σε όλες τις καμπίνες της Vodafone εδώ στην Ανατολη τουλάχιστον ένας τεχνικός. 
> 2) σήμερα πήρα τηλ. στο 13888 για μια προώθηση κλήσης που ήθελα να ενεργοποιήσω και μου κάνανε προσφορά για 50αρα. Μα τούς είπα ότι δεν δουλεύει ακόμα, αλλά μου είπαν ότι από χτες τις 16.00 δίνουμε μέσω voda.
> 3) στην διαθεσιμότητα στο site του ΟΤΕ σήμερα όντως δίνει 50αρα.
> Δεν προχώρησα γιατί θέλω να δω την εξέλιξη του θέματος και επειδή είδα ότι ούτε η Vodafone έβαλε μπαταρίες στις καμπίνες της. Σε μια περιοχή με συχνές πτώσεις τάσης και μικρό διακοπές.


Υπηρχαν τεχνικοι και στις καμπινες διπλα στο γιαννιωτικο σαλονι αραγε?

----------


## lunatic

Τι αίτηση έκανες??

----------


## tasospas

> Τι αίτηση έκανες??


Για vdsl στην Ανατολή του έδινε διαθεσιμότητα ο ΟΤΕ μέσω των καμπινών της Vodafone.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Για vdsl στην Ανατολή του έδινε διαθεσιμότητα ο ΟΤΕ μέσω των καμπινών της Vodafone.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!!!

----------


## tasospas

Πέτυχα σήμερα το μεσημέρι μια κοπέλα της vodafone στην Ανατολή στην Οδό της Αγιά Σοφίας Πέρναγε απο σπίτια σε σπίτια για το vdsl.

Την ρώτησα αν έχουν ενεργοποιηθει και οι άλλες καμπίνες της Ανατολής και μου είπε ότι μόνο 7 έχουν ενεργοποιηθει στην Ανατολη  και 1 στην Μ. Αλεξάνδρου

Προφανώς αυτές οι καμπίνες που ενεργοποιηθηκαν στην Ανατολή ειναι στις Οδούς της Αγίας Σοφίας και τις άλλες γύρω κοντινές περιοχές.

Όσοι είστε απο εκεί και ενδιαφέρεστε ρίξτε μια μάτια

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα, απο ότι φαίνεται η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ συνεχίζει τα έργα φίλος έστειλε φωτογραφία σήμερα απο σβώλου και μακρυγιάννη
.

----------


## Peterfff

Τα μου..πανα γιατι καθυστερουν τοσο.
Ολοκληρη Σπυρου Λαμπρου με σαπιο δυκτιο και ασχολουντε με ανατολη...εμ βεβαια εκει εχει απλα και ειναι ευκολο το εργο.
Αι σιχτηρ

----------


## nasoduko

στα Λακωματα μας βλεπω για το 21...

----------


## tasospas

> Τα μου..πανα γιατι καθυστερουν τοσο.
> Ολοκληρη Σπυρου Λαμπρου με σαπιο δυκτιο και ασχολουντε με ανατολη...εμ βεβαια εκει εχει απλα και ειναι ευκολο το εργο.
> Αι σιχτηρ


Βέβαια στην Ανατολή παίζουμε με 4,5 mbps  αλλά ναι είπαμε το κέντρο έχει πάντα προτεραιότητα.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους να ενημέρωσω ότι στο φίλο στην σβώλου και μακρυγιάννη πήρε περίπου 2-3 μέρες και η καμπίνα είναι πλέον έτοιμη και όλα στη θέση τους με το καλώδιο της δεη να περιμένει να συνδεθεί στην κολώνα, επίσης μαζί με το ρεύμα πέρασαν και την όδευση για τη σύνδεση με την καμπίνα του οτέ. Επίσης στο ξενοδοχείο αλέξιος που είχα ανεβάσει προ ημέρων και εκεί είναι έτοιμη για σύνδεση με την κολώνα της δεή.

Σχετικά με την ενημέρωση του adslgr για τις νέες ημερομηνίες έφτιαξα ένα excel για τα κέντρα 28ης Οκτωβρίου και Περίβλεπτου με βάση τα στοιχεία αυτά, έχουν και ανάλογη σήμανση για τα τρίμηνα ενεργοποίησης.
Η καμπίνα στην οποία ανήκω ανατέθηκε για Q1 2020 για να δούμε θα γίνει άραγε!

new VODAFONE.zip

----------


## nasoduko

και πως βρισκω την καμπινα μου ,συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια που ανεβαζεις ,ξερω οτι ειναι αυτην στην γειτονια μου ID: 7938-0

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα πρέπει αρχικά να βρείς σε ποιό καφαο του οτε είσαι γιατι οι λίστες αυτές στηρίζονται στα παλιά καφάο π.χ. εμενα είναι η 495-*234*(495 είναι το κέντρο της 28ης Οκτωβρίου και το 234 ο αριθμός του καφάο). Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο γιατί θα είναι καπου κοντά με τη νέα καμπίνα συνήθως.

----------


## Iris07

> *και πως βρισκω την καμπινα μου* ,συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια που ανεβαζεις ,ξερω οτι ειναι αυτην στην γειτονια μου ID: 7938-0


Δες εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## nasoduko

ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο σας ! :One thumb up:

----------


## spyzit

Στην Ανατολή απ' τις 7 καμπίνες έχει ολοκληρώσει κανένας σύνδεση γιατί τα site ακόμα δε δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα. Η αν πήγε κανένας να ρωτήσει σε cosmote ή Vodafone.

----------


## Άρης13

Στο Γιαννιωτικο Σαλονι παντως δεν δειχνει διαθεσιμοτητα για vdsl (καμπίνα με αρ. 029).

----------


## nontasaggelis

1)Μονο 5 καμπίνες έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί στην πόλη. 3 στην Ανατολή, 2 στο κέντρο.
2)οι υπάλληλοι της Vodafone δεν προσέρχονται με ευκολία στα προγραμματισμένη ραντεβού του οτε
3)τα πληροφοριακά συστήματα του ΟΤΕ απορρίπτουν τις αιτήσεις συνδρομητών. Δεν είναι ενημερωμένα.
4)σε δοκιμές που έγιναν, οι ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ δεν παίρνουν IP.
5)οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ ήδη έχουν αγανακτήσει με όλα τα παραπάνω.
ΔΎΣΚΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΆΓΜΑΤΑ!
(πληροφόρηση από φίλους τεχνικούς και προισταμενους).

----------


## tasospas

> 1)Μονο 5 καμπίνες έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί στην πόλη. 3 στην Ανατολή, 2 στο κέντρο.
> 2)οι υπάλληλοι της Vodafone δεν προέρχονται με ευκολία στα προγραμματισμένη ραντεβού του οτε
> 3)τα πληροφοριακά συστήματα του ΟΤΕ απορρίπτουν τις αιτήσεις συνδρομητών. Δεν είναι ενημερωμένα.
> 4)σε δοκιμές που έγιναν, οι ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ δεν παίρνουν IP.
> 5)οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ ήδη έχουν αγανακτήσει με όλα τα παραπάνω.
> ΔΎΣΚΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΆΓΜΑΤΑ!
> (πληροφόρηση από φίλους τεχνικούς και προισταμενους).


Ωχ, η δικιά σου η αίτηση πώς πάει?

----------


## nontasaggelis

Στον αέρα. Το σύστημα την απορρίπτει συνέχεια. Φίλος τεχνικός όμως την ενεργοποιεί ξανά. Είναι επιφυλακτικός. Μου είπε ότι δεν θα κόψουμε την σύνδεση από Περιβλεπτο μέχρι να βεβαιωθούμε ότι θα λειτουργήσει το ίντερνετ στο σπίτι από την καμπίνα - όταν βγει η εντολή.......

----------


## tasospas

> Στον αέρα. Το σύστημα την απορρίπτει συνέχεια. Φίλος τεχνικός όμως την ενεργοποιεί ξανά. Είναι επιφυλακτικός. Μου είπε ότι δεν θα κόψουμε την σύνδεση από Περιβλεπτο μέχρι να βεβαιωθούμε ότι θα λειτουργήσει το ίντερνετ στο σπίτι από την καμπίνα - όταν βγει η εντολή.......


Τι να πω... τραγικά πράγματα

Καλή υπομονή και αν έχεις κάποιο νεώτερο περιμένουμε ενημέρωση.

----------


## Άρης13

Με αριθμους ξερουμε ποιες καμπινες εχουν ενεργοποιηθει στην Ανατολή;

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, σήμερα μας αρίθμησαν τις καμπίνες στην αριχεπισκόπου μακαρίου, πιο συγκεκριμένα γίναν σε αυτές που είναι προς ενεργοποίηση το πρώτο 3μήνο του 20.

----------


## Άρης13

Σημερα στην 029 στην Ανατολη ειδα οτι εσκαψαν καναλι αναμεσα στο παλιο καφαο και στην καμπίνα (μαλλον για τη συνδεση των γραμμων του χαλκου)!

----------


## dimtsiap

Καλησπέρα,
Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει Σπύρου Λάμπρου με Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου;

----------


## nontasaggelis

Αυτήν την στιγμή το μεγάλο και άλυτο πρόβλημα των 5 ενεργοποιημενων καμπινων είναι οτι δεν παίρνουν με τίποτα οι ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ  IP.

----------


## dimtsiap

Μάλιστα και εγώ ΟΤΕ έχω και ελπίζω σε VDSL Vectoring γιατί χρειάζομαι τις ταχύτητες λόγω δουλειάς. Νομίζω οτι με καλύπτει η 8675-350/56. Υπάρχει κάπου λίστ των καμπινών; Η αυτων που ειναι για ενεργοποίηση;

----------


## gemantzu

Έχουμε εικόνα τι γίνεται αν δεν έχει κάποιος ΟΤΕ αλλά Vodafone?

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Έχουμε εικόνα τι γίνεται αν δεν έχει κάποιος ΟΤΕ αλλά Vodafone?


Συνδέονται άμεσα!

----------


## spyzit

Τους αριθμούς από τις ενεργοποιημένες καμπίνες στην Ανατολή τις γνωρίζουμε; Εγώ παίρνω από την 007 (Παναγίας Σουμελά)Έχω forthnet. Αν κάνω φορητότητα στηv Vodafone θα μου δώσει vdsl;

----------


## nontasaggelis

AΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΗΔΗ Η ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ!
ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ 3 ΤΥΠΟΙ ΤΗΣ VODAFONE, ΚΟΙΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ Η ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## gemantzu

Δεν νομίζω ότι δουλεύει ακόμα, δεν είναι σε αυτές που έφτιαξαν (η καμπίνα που πρέπει να παίρνω εγώ έχει ακόμα τα καλώδια μη συνδεδεμένα πάνω στην κολώνα της ΔΕΗ).

----------


## Spyros z

Και εδώ άλλη μια καμπίνα με αριθμό 032 στην Μετσόβου...Άντε ελπίζω επιτέλους να δούμε vdsl

----------


## jim_jiannena

Σήμερα στην Ανατολή στην περιοχή του Γιαννιώτικου, ακριβώς διπλά στις καμπίνες βάλανε μεγάλες ξύλινες κολόνες της ΔΕΗ για την ηλεκτροδότηση.

----------


## spyzit

Αν κάποιος κάνει νέα σύνδεση Vodafone σε περιοχή που υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl και επιλέξει 24αρι adsl τον ρίχνουν στην νέα καμπίνα; Εννοώ για να έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα adsl απ' ότι τώρα;

----------


## PEPES

> Αν κάποιος κάνει νέα σύνδεση Vodafone σε περιοχή που υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl και επιλέξει 24αρι adsl τον ρίχνουν στην νέα καμπίνα; Εννοώ για να έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα adsl απ' ότι τώρα;


Οχι θα παιρνει απο το αστικό κεντρο.Μονο ο ΟΤΕ το κανει στους δικούς του πελάτες και μονο αν έχει δικές του καμπινες αλλά και αυτό όχι παντα.

----------


## nasoduko

παντως στα λακωματα ,οχι μονο δεν βαλανε νουμερο ,αλλα ευτυχως καποια παιδια την εχουν διακοσμησει με γκραφιτυ ,τουλαχιστον εχει γινει μνημειο για να θυμουνται το 2040 που ισως γραφτει στην ιστορια σαν vdsk εποχη

----------


## gemantzu

Που βρισκόμαστε; Γιατί δεν προχωράνε τώρα;

----------


## nasoduko

περιμενουν να βγει ο Σαμαρας προεδρος της δημοκρατίας να φερει το γρηγορο ιντερνετ του 2014...

----------


## gemantzu

> περιμενουν να βγει ο Σαμαρας προεδρος της δημοκρατίας να φερει το γρηγορο ιντερνετ του 2014...


Τέλεια. Εν τω μεταξύ είναι ιδέα μου ή έχουν χειροτερέψει οι συνδέσεις μας τις τελευταίες ημέρες; Και στη δουλειά, και στο σπίτι βλέπω πτώση όχι στο πόσο συνδέεται η γραμμή, αλλά στην ποιότητά τους (πραγματικό download, προβλήματα σε streaming video εκεί που δεν υπήρχαν κλπ).

----------


## nasoduko

> Τέλεια. Εν τω μεταξύ είναι ιδέα μου ή έχουν χειροτερέψει οι συνδέσεις μας τις τελευταίες ημέρες; Και στη δουλειά, και στο σπίτι βλέπω πτώση όχι στο πόσο συνδέεται η γραμμή, αλλά στην ποιότητά τους (πραγματικό download, προβλήματα σε streaming video εκεί που δεν υπήρχαν κλπ).


συμφωνω μαζι σου ,οντως εχουν πεσει ,
παντως σε εμενα εχει γινει το αλλο , ειχε τελειωσει και το συμβολαιο ,με την φορθνετ πριν απο 4 μηνες ,και ενω ζαλιζανε τον πατερα μου για συμβολαιο ξαφνικα πριν απο 2 μηνες ανεβηκε  στα 16 απο 13 ,και ξαφνικα πριν απο 2 βδομαδες επεσε παλι στα 13 
βεβαια το δηλωσα βλαβη ,και ως γνωστο κανανε τον κινεζο ,οτι ποτε δεν ειχα 16 ,αρα τους λεω ειναι χαλασμενο  το ρουτερ ,οχι μου λεει ,αρα τους λεω με λετε ψευτη ,εχε χαρη που ο πατερας θελει το νοβα ,αλλιως ...

εντωμεταξυ απο ρουτερ παιζω αυτο που δινουν το ZXHN H108N V2.5 ,εχω και ενα 	TP-LINK TD-W9977 N300 το οποιο το εχω αφησει στην ακρη γιατι με φορθνετ δεν παιζει καλα ,το εχω διαβασει και σε αλλους .το ρουτερ το εχω στην πρωτη μπριζα και στο δωματιο με εξπαντερ  tl-wa8555re το οποιο ωρες ωρες μου σπαει τα νευρα ,και ειδικα κατι βραδια που δεν δινει ταχυττητα με τιποτα ενω σαν αποσταση ειναι οκ

σημερα που βγηκα ειδα οτι στην παλια καμπινα 106 του οτε κανανε ανασκαφες ,μαλλον ψαχνανε το δικτυο που ειχε φτιαξει ο αριστοτελης ,,,,

----------


## conio72

Πριν από καμιά 20αριά μέρες, σε επικοινωνία με την cosmote στο 13888, έμαθα ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην Κιάφα, μάλλον μέσω άλλης εταιρίας. Αφού μέχρι τότε ήμουν με το γαμωBooster και μου έτρωγε όλα τα GB ο μικρός με το καταραμένο το Fortnite, είπα ΟΚ, στείλτε τα χαρτιά να τα υπογράψω και βάλτε VDSL, αφού έχει, η 50άρα γραμμή με καλύπτει. Χωρίς να το πολυπιστεύω. Στέλνω τα χαρτιά στις 30/10, έρχεται κι ο κύριος και μου φέρνει καινούριο ρούτερ (βλ. φωτο), επιστρέφω το booster και περιμένω να περάσουν οι 10 εργάσιμες για να μπει το VDSL.

Περνάνε οι μέρες, ξεπερνάμε τις 15 εργάσιμες και σε επικοινωνία αυτό το διάστημα μου έλεγαν μην ανησυχώ, θα μπει όπου να'ναι. Καλά, έλεγα, παπάρια θα μπει, αφού από το μαγαζί της cosmote στη Ζέρβα, αλλά και στην 28ης έλεγαν ότι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ VDSL ΣΤΗΝ ΚΙΑΦΑ, κι ήταν σίγουροι.

να μην τα πολυλογώ, επέστρεψα σήμερα απίτι απ'τη δουλειά και....VOILA!!!

Ελπίζω να μη βιάζομαι και να μου βγει ξινό.

Κερδάμε, αδέρφια....

----------


## gemantzu

> Πριν από καμιά 20αριά μέρες, σε επικοινωνία με την cosmote στο 13888, έμαθα ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην Κιάφα, μάλλον μέσω άλλης εταιρίας. Αφού μέχρι τότε ήμουν με το γαμωBooster και μου έτρωγε όλα τα GB ο μικρός με το καταραμένο το Fortnite, είπα ΟΚ, στείλτε τα χαρτιά να τα υπογράψω και βάλτε VDSL, αφού έχει, η 50άρα γραμμή με καλύπτει. Χωρίς να το πολυπιστεύω. Στέλνω τα χαρτιά στις 30/10, έρχεται κι ο κύριος και μου φέρνει καινούριο ρούτερ (βλ. φωτο), επιστρέφω το booster και περιμένω να περάσουν οι 10 εργάσιμες για να μπει το VDSL.
> 
> Περνάνε οι μέρες, ξεπερνάμε τις 15 εργάσιμες και σε επικοινωνία αυτό το διάστημα μου έλεγαν μην ανησυχώ, θα μπει όπου να'ναι. Καλά, έλεγα, παπάρια θα μπει, αφού από το μαγαζί της cosmote στη Ζέρβα, αλλά και στην 28ης έλεγαν ότι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ VDSL ΣΤΗΝ ΚΙΑΦΑ, κι ήταν σίγουροι.
> 
> να μην τα πολυλογώ, επέστρεψα σήμερα απίτι απ'τη δουλειά και....VOILA!!!
> 
> Ελπίζω να μη βιάζομαι και να μου βγει ξινό.
> 
> Κερδάμε, αδέρφια....


Μπράβο ρε φίλε, άντε και στα δικά μας, δεν παλεύεται άλλο.. Screen share σε zoom meeting μου ρίχνει πλέον την κλήση, δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πράγμα...

----------


## daskalos

Τελικα,σε ποιο σταδιο βρισκομαστε;Κανενα νεο για το ποτε θα μπορεσουμε να βαλουμε vdsl υπαρχει;

----------


## nasoduko

τελικα ειτε τα γραφετε ειτε οχι ,δεν τα διαβαζει κανεις ,μιλαω για αυτους που μοιρζουν πληροφοριες ,οχι για αυτους που δεν κανουν καν τον κοπο να διαβασουν τι εχει γραφτει ,
που θες να ξερουν ρε δασκαλε !!

----------


## daskalos

> τελικα ειτε τα γραφετε ειτε οχι ,δεν τα διαβαζει κανεις ,μιλαω για αυτους που μοιρζουν πληροφοριες ,οχι για αυτους που δεν κανουν καν τον κοπο να διαβασουν τι εχει γραφτει ,
> που θες να ξερουν ρε δασκαλε !!


Εγω μια ερωτηση εκανα νεαρε.Και διαβαζω τα προηγουμενα ποστς των αξιοτιμων συμφορουμιτων ,μην σε απασχολει αυτο.Αν χρειαστω δικηγορο η δραγουμενο,θα σε καλεσω...Αντε μπραβο  αγορι μου.

----------


## nasoduko

μην κανεις τον κοπο δεν θα ερθω,ταλαιπωρια φαινεσαι,,
ενα ποστ πιο πανω του αγαπημενου συμφορητη που διαβασες μπηκε οποτε παρε ενα τηλε να μαθεις αν εχεις συμβατοτητα η οχι γιατι στα μαγαζια εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα ,

αν τους σεβοσουνα η αν το διαβαζες ,και τις καμπινες με τα χρονοδιαγράμματα θα εβρισκες ,και δεν θα εκανες την ερωτηση σου!! 

και την ειρωνια σας να την εβαλετε εκει που ξερετε αγαπητε δασκαλε

----------


## stratios

> Πριν από καμιά 20αριά μέρες, σε επικοινωνία με την cosmote στο 13888, έμαθα ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην Κιάφα, μάλλον μέσω άλλης εταιρίας. Αφού μέχρι τότε ήμουν με το γαμωBooster και μου έτρωγε όλα τα GB ο μικρός με το καταραμένο το Fortnite, είπα ΟΚ, στείλτε τα χαρτιά να τα υπογράψω και βάλτε VDSL, αφού έχει, η 50άρα γραμμή με καλύπτει. Χωρίς να το πολυπιστεύω. Στέλνω τα χαρτιά στις 30/10, έρχεται κι ο κύριος και μου φέρνει καινούριο ρούτερ (βλ. φωτο), επιστρέφω το booster και περιμένω να περάσουν οι 10 εργάσιμες για να μπει το VDSL.
> 
> Περνάνε οι μέρες, ξεπερνάμε τις 15 εργάσιμες και σε επικοινωνία αυτό το διάστημα μου έλεγαν μην ανησυχώ, θα μπει όπου να'ναι. Καλά, έλεγα, παπάρια θα μπει, αφού από το μαγαζί της cosmote στη Ζέρβα, αλλά και στην 28ης έλεγαν ότι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ VDSL ΣΤΗΝ ΚΙΑΦΑ, κι ήταν σίγουροι.
> 
> να μην τα πολυλογώ, επέστρεψα σήμερα απίτι απ'τη δουλειά και....VOILA!!!
> 
> Ελπίζω να μη βιάζομαι και να μου βγει ξινό.
> 
> Κερδάμε, αδέρφια....
> ...



Υπήρχε στο site διαθεσιμότητα? Το είχες κοιτάξει πριν?

Ή πήρες απ' ευθείας τηλέφωνο στο 13888???

----------


## conio72

> Υπήρχε στο site διαθεσιμότητα? Το είχες κοιτάξει πριν?
> 
> Ή πήρες απ' ευθείας τηλέφωνο στο 13888???


Δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω άκρη με το site, καθως δε μπορούσα να βρω τη διεύθυνσή μου στο drop down menu. Όταν μίλησα με το 13888 για άσχετο θέμα, ρώτησα και για το vdsl, πιο πολύ για να μου πουν ότι δεν έχουμε και να ρωτήσω πότε θα έχετε? Καταλαβαίνεις πόσο εξεπλάγην όταν μου είπαν ότι "βεβαίως, στην περιοχή σας έχει μέχρι 100, αλλά βλέπω ότι με την 50αρα θα κλειδώνετε πάνω από 46". Στα καταστήματα cosmote, ακόμα κι όταν είχαν φύγει τα χαρτιά και πήγα να επιστρέψω το booster, επέμεναν ότι η διεύθυνσή μου δεν καλύπτεται, το βγάζει κόκκινο στο σύστημα και τζάμπα ξήλωσα το booster, θα μείνω στα 6,5 που μου δίνει το speedport entry που μου έδωσαν, αφού θα περιμένω μόνιμα να μπει το vdsl. Θα είχε πλάκα, ομολογουμένως, τώρα που μπήκε να πάω να ρωτήσω πάλι, να δούμε τι θα μου πουν.

Έχει λίγο πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις, μου είπαν από το 13888 ότι όντως βλέπουν πολλές αποσυνδέσεις, το δήλωσαν βλάβη και ότι αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί είμαι από τους πρώτους που το έβαλαν εδώ, δεν είναι ακόμα πλήρως κωδικοποιημένο στο σύστημά τους και σε λίγο καιρό θα είναι όλα ΟΚ, γι αυτό και δε βλέπω το ρούτερ στο MyCosmote. μου ήρθε σήμερα μήνυμα ότι εργάζονται για την επιδιόρθωσή του, εκτιμώμενη ημ/νια επίλυσης 28/11, δλδ. μεθαύριο. Για να δούμε...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι μια καλή αρχή και θα το ξαναπώ: Κερδάμε, αδέρφια !!!

Κ

----------


## daskalos

> μην κανεις τον κοπο δεν θα ερθω,ταλαιπωρια φαινεσαι,,
> ενα ποστ πιο πανω του αγαπημενου συμφορητη που διαβασες μπηκε οποτε παρε ενα τηλε να μαθεις αν εχεις συμβατοτητα η οχι γιατι στα μαγαζια εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα ,
> 
> αν τους σεβοσουνα η αν το διαβαζες ,και τις καμπινες με τα χρονοδιαγράμματα θα εβρισκες ,και δεν θα εκανες την ερωτηση σου!! 
> 
> και την ειρωνια σας να την εβαλετε εκει που ξερετε αγαπητε δασκαλε


ασε μας αγορι μου...

----------


## 3llinas

Για να δείτε πόσο για τον π@@τσ@ είναι η δεδδηε.... Πάω σήμερα στην πεθερά μου εκεί στην γωνία πογωνιου με λαμπριδου έχει μια καινούργια καμπίνα μπαίνω στην πολυκατοικία ψάχνω για κανά γράμμα και βλέπω ένα από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ προς Vodafone AEE, μπα λέω αφού δεν έχει πουθενά εδώ κοντά Vodafone έτσι από περιέργεια το ανοίγω και βλέπω αυτό (συνημμένα). Πήγε λοιπόν η δεδδηε και λόγω τις καθυστερήσεις για να δώσει ρεύμα στην καμπίνα έστειλε επιστολή στην καμπίνα στην ΚΑΜΠΊΝΑ.... και ζητάει συγνώμη μαζί με 15 ευρώ. Αν απάντησή ποτέ η καμπίνα με Iban εγώ θα τρελαθώ....

----------


## AkisGk

Καλησπέρα, η δικια μου καμπινα ειναι στο Q2 2020 που σημαινει οτι ποτε θα γινει ρευματοδοτηση/ενεργοποιηση κλπ? Υπαρχει περιπτωση επισης να ξανα γινει παραταση των διαδικασιων απο τους παροχους???

----------


## Άρης13

Έχουμε μήπως ενημέρωση για ενεργοποίηση καμιάς καμπίνας στην Ανατολή; Έστω ημερομηνίες ;

----------


## nontasaggelis

Εμενα καθε μερα προς το μεσιμερι με κουμπωνουν στην καμπινα, αλλα συγχρονισμος μηδεν.
Και με ξαναγυριζουν απο Περιβλεπτο.
Εδω και 12 μερες εχω γινει γραφικος.
Οι τεχνικοι λενε : πριν παμε σπιτι θα περασουμε να δουμε μηπως η VODAFONE προχωρησε στην εκχωρηση της πορτας!
Αλλα τελικα τρωω αλλου ειδους πορτα!!!!!!!

----------


## tasospas

> Καλησπέρα, η δικια μου καμπινα ειναι στο Q2 2020 που σημαινει οτι ποτε θα γινει ρευματοδοτηση/ενεργοποιηση κλπ? Υπαρχει περιπτωση επισης να ξανα γινει παραταση των διαδικασιων απο τους παροχους???


Q2 είναι το δεύτερο τρίμηνο του 2020 δηλαδή Απρίλιος, Μάιος,Ιούνιος οπότε αν πάνε όλα καλά κάποιους από αυτούς τους μήνες θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα σου και ναι υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξανά δωθεί παράταση.





> Έχουμε μήπως ενημέρωση για ενεργοποίηση καμιάς καμπίνας στην Ανατολή; Έστω ημερομηνίες ;


Αν ξέρεις σε ποια καμπίνα ανήκεις, λίγα ποστ ποίο πριν ένα παιδί άφησε link με τις ημερομηνίες που θα ενεργοποιηθεί η κάθε καμπίνα μετά την παράταση που ζήτησε η Vodafone. Πχ Η δικιά μου καμπίνα είναι για το Q3 του 20.
Οπότε σε συμβουλεύω να κοιτάξεις εκεί για την καμπίνα που σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Άρης13

Ειναι καπου το λινκ κι εγω δεν το βρισκω; Η καμπινα που λεω απ εξω αναφερει αριθμο 029

----------


## gemantzu

Πήγαινε προς τα πίσω, υπάρχουν όλα. Υπάρχει ένα αρχείο Excel που έχει ανεβάσει κάποιος που μπορεί να σου πει σε ποιά καμπίνα ανήκεις ανάλογα τη διεύθυνση. Μετά, λίγες σελίδες πριν, έχει ανεβάσει κάποιος ένα zip με ένα Excel που λέει η καμπίνα σου πότε θα πάρει VDSL.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Eπιτελους μετα απο 40 ημερες ενεργοποιηθηκε το VDSL.
Αναγκαστηκαμε να διακοψουμε την συνδεση μου απο ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟ για 2 ημερες. Εμεινα δηλαδη χωρις ιντερνετ και τηλ. για 2 μερες. Στη συνεχεια εδινα βλαβη 3 φορες την ημερα για να αναγκαστει η voda να δωσει προσβαση στην πορτα μου στον οτε! Και ετσι εγινε. Σημερα εδωσαν προσβαση και απο το συστημα ενεργοποιηθηκε η συνδεση μου! κλειδωνει 52.000/5490 και παει πολυ καλα!
Για τους επομενους θαναι πολυ ποιο ευκολα τα πραγματα μου ειπαν απο τον οτε, ημουν ο πρωτος στην Ανατολη.

----------


## Jim_600v

Καλημέρα και απο μένα σήμερα είδα συνεργείο στην εθνική τράπεζα στην δωδώνης και κενάν μεσαρέ έβαζαν ρεύμα στην καμπίνα. 

Επομένως φαντάζομαι είναι θέμα ημερών να ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## yansta

> Eπιτελους μετα απο 40 ημερες ενεργοποιηθηκε το VDSL.
> Αναγκαστηκαμε να διακοψουμε την συνδεση μου απο ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟ για 2 ημερες. Εμεινα δηλαδη χωρις ιντερνετ και τηλ. για 2 μερες. Στη συνεχεια εδινα βλαβη 3 φορες την ημερα για να αναγκαστει η voda να δωσει προσβαση στην πορτα μου στον οτε! Και ετσι εγινε. Σημερα εδωσαν προσβαση και απο το συστημα ενεργοποιηθηκε η συνδεση μου! κλειδωνει 52.000/5490 και παει πολυ καλα!
> Για τους επομενους θαναι πολυ ποιο ευκολα τα πραγματα μου ειπαν απο τον οτε, ημουν ο πρωτος στην Ανατολη.




Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι nontasaggelis ? Στην αγιας Σοφιας?

----------


## nontasaggelis

Περνώ από καφαο και καμπίνα από Παπανδρέου! Στην αρχή της.

----------


## yansta

Για την καμπίνα 20 ξέρει κανείς τίποτε?

----------


## spyros154

> Για την καμπίνα 20 ξέρει κανείς τίποτε?


Μπήκε κολόνα βάλανε καλώδια αλλά δεν τα συνεδεσαν στο δυκτιο οπότε δεν έχει ρεύμα. Όπως στις περισσότερες καμπίνες της πόλης.

----------


## dimtsiap

Να ρωτήσω, έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς μείωση της ταχύτητας; Εγω απο κει που Κλείδωνα στα 10 mbps έχω πέσει στο 1 τις τελευταίες δυο μέρες. Ειναι δυνατόν; Πήρα τη κόσμοτε και μου λεει εμάς κλειδώνει στα 8. Ειμαι περιοχη Σπύρου Λάμπρου και περιμένω τη καμπίνα να ενεργοποιηθεί στο Q2 του 20

----------


## nasoduko

> Να ρωτήσω, έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς μείωση της ταχύτητας; Εγω απο κει που Κλείδωνα στα 10 mbps έχω πέσει στο 1 τις τελευταίες δυο μέρες. Ειναι δυνατόν; Πήρα τη κόσμοτε και μου λεει εμάς κλειδώνει στα 8. Ειμαι περιοχη Σπύρου Λάμπρου και περιμένω τη καμπίνα να ενεργοποιηθεί στο Q2 του 20


φορθνετ σθνδεση για αρκετο δαστημα με ειχανε στα 16 ,και ξαφνικα 13 ,το δηλωσα βλαβη αλλα καανε τον κινεζο,μαλλον επιδη δεν κανω συμβολαιο γιατι περιμενω τι θα γινει με την vdsl

----------


## harris78

Πλέον στο site της cosmote βγάζει διαθεσιμότητες στα Ιωάννινα. Έκανα αίτηση τηλεφωνικά και μου είπαν σε 15 μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθεί. Μένω σε κάθετο της Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου.

----------


## daskalos

[QUOTE=harris78;6717211]Πλέον στο site της cosmote βγάζει διαθεσιμότητες στα Ιωάννινα. Έκανα αίτηση τηλεφωνικά και μου είπαν σε 15 μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθεί. Μένω σε κάθετο της Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου.[
εκανες αναζητηση με βαση τον αριθμο η την διευθυνση;Σε πιο υψος της Μακαριου εισαι;Γιατι καπου απεναντι απο το ΑΒ δεν μου βγαζει

----------


## stratios

> Πλέον στο site της cosmote βγάζει διαθεσιμότητες στα Ιωάννινα. Έκανα αίτηση τηλεφωνικά και μου είπαν σε 15 μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθεί. Μένω σε κάθετο της Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου.


Τυχερός! Ούτε στην Κάτσαρη από πάνω στο Passagio και στο ΠΡΟΠΟ έχει κάτι ακόμη...

----------


## harris78

Έκανα αναζήτηση με αριθμό. Είμαι στο ύψος του eco bags.

----------


## Άρης13

Μπορει καποιος να μας πει για τις καμπινες 28 η 29 στην Ανατολη (Γιαννιωτικο Σαλονι) μεχρι ποτε εχουν παρει παραταση να ενεργοποιηθουν; Γιατι με τις λιστες excel δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη.

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

> Έκανα αναζήτηση με αριθμό. Είμαι στο ύψος του eco bags.


Εσύ λογικά πρέπει να παίρνεις από την καμπίνα που είναι στο σουπερμάρκετ Παπαδόπουλος στη Βουγιάννου και ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ και μάλιστα λειτουργεί από όταν άνοιξε το σουπερμάρκετ.

----------


## Iris07

> Μπορει καποιος να μας πει για τις καμπινες 28 η 29 στην Ανατολη (Γιαννιωτικο Σαλονι) μεχρι ποτε εχουν παρει παραταση να ενεργοποιηθουν; Γιατι με τις λιστες excel δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη.


Αριθμούς καφάο OTE πρέπει να ξέρουμε για να δούμε τι γίνεται από τις λίστες..

----------


## Άρης13

Το γράφει το παλιό καφαο επανω; Θα πάω να το κοιτάξω αν έχει κάτι πάνω του.

----------


## harris78

> Εσύ λογικά πρέπει να παίρνεις από την καμπίνα που είναι στο σουπερμάρκετ Παπαδόπουλος στη Βουγιάννου και ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ και μάλιστα λειτουργεί από όταν άνοιξε το σουπερμάρκετ.


Όχι παίρνω από μια καμπίνα απέναντι από το περίπτερο και την παιδική χαρά, απεναντι από το ξενοδοχείο ναντιν. Η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ στην Βογιάνου εξυπηρετεί τον Βοτανικό που είναι μετά την Βογιάνου...

----------


## Iris07

> Το γράφει το παλιό καφαο επανω; Θα πάω να το κοιτάξω αν έχει κάτι πάνω του.


Το γράφει, εάν δεν το έχουν σβήσει..

Αλλιώς το βρίσκεις από την λίστα εδώ βάζοντας κάποια διεύθυνση..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

> Όχι παίρνω από μια καμπίνα απέναντι από το περίπτερο και την παιδική χαρά, απεναντι από το ξενοδοχείο ναντιν. Η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ στην Βογιάνου εξυπηρετεί τον Βοτανικό που είναι μετά την Βογιάνου...


Εμένα γιατί δεν μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα στη συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα και στη περιοχή γενικότερα;

----------


## harris78

> Εμένα γιατί δεν μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα στη συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα και στη περιοχή γενικότερα;


Η περιοχή της συγκεκριμένης καμπίνας είναι κάτω από την Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου (προς τη λίμνη) και περιλαμβάνει μερικά τετράγωνα

----------


## Άρης13

> Αριθμούς καφάο OTE πρέπει να ξέρουμε για να δούμε τι γίνεται από τις λίστες..


Απ οσο ειδα ειναι ο αριθμος 1218-169. Εχουμε στη λιστα ενημερωση για το ποτε θα ειναι ενεργο;

----------


## Iris07

1218-1691218ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ169VDSL VectoringQ2/2020

----------


## Άρης13

> 1218-1691218ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ169VDSL VectoringQ2/2020


Οκ ευχαριστω. Ελπιζουμε να μην παρουν παραταση και παλι

----------


## nasoduko

τα παιδακια της wind εχουν καταντησει αηδια,,,
τους λες η καμπινα παει για δευτερο τριμηνο ,και αμα θες να πας να δεις οτι δεν εχει ρευμα και σου λενε δεν παιζει ρολο αυτο μιας και και η wind θα βαλει δικια της πλακετα μεσα 
δεν ξερω αν υσχιει ,αλλα το ακουσα αυτο και σημερα....

----------


## Άρης13

Για να πουλησουν θα κανουν το οτιδηποτε

----------


## siemos

Μια βοηθεια για αυτο εδω 495-422? Το βρηκα στο excel για την διευθυνση μου.
Ποτε παιζει να ενεργοποιηθει?

----------


## stratios

> Μια βοηθεια για αυτο εδω 495-422? Το βρηκα στο excel για την διευθυνση μου.
> Ποτε παιζει να ενεργοποιηθει?


2ο τρίμηνο του 2020.

----------


## siemos

Ευχαριστώ.Υπομονη λοιπόν...

----------


## lunatic

> 2ο τρίμηνο του 2020.


Που τα γράφει αυτά θύμισε μου ?

----------


## stratios

> Που τα γράφει αυτά θύμισε μου ?


https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...Appendix2.xlsx

----------


## lunatic

> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...Appendix2.xlsx


Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## conio72

Ρε παιδιά, εγώ από που παίρνω? Ένα μήνα μετά τη σύνδεση, και μετά τις τελευταίες 2μιση βδομάδες κατά τις οποίες είχα φρικτά προβλήματα (αποσυνδέσεις, διακοπή τηλεφώνου, πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες κλπ), ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί στο σπίτι 2 φορές. Είπαν σε κάποια φάση ότι φαίνομαι σε δύο θύρες ταυτόχρονα, μια της κοσμοτε και μια της βονταφον. Μόλις η κοσμοτέ έκανε την κίνηση και με διέγραψε η βονταφον, όπως μου είπαν, είμαι σταθερός και με καλές ταχύτητες. Αλλά από που παίρνω γραμμή δε ξέρω και δε μπορώ να βρω...
(Είμαι στην Κωστάκη, την ανηφόρα από τον κόμβο της Μακαρίου προς τα σχολεία της Κιάφας, κοντά στην Κενάν Μεσσαρέ)

----------


## lunatic

> Ρε παιδιά, εγώ από που παίρνω? Ένα μήνα μετά τη σύνδεση, και μετά τις τελευταίες 2μιση βδομάδες κατά τις οποίες είχα φρικτά προβλήματα (αποσυνδέσεις, διακοπή τηλεφώνου, πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες κλπ), ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί στο σπίτι 2 φορές. Είπαν σε κάποια φάση ότι φαίνομαι σε δύο θύρες ταυτόχρονα, μια της κοσμοτε και μια της βονταφον. Μόλις η κοσμοτέ έκανε την κίνηση και με διέγραψε η βονταφον, όπως μου είπαν, είμαι σταθερός και με καλές ταχύτητες. Αλλά από που παίρνω γραμμή δε ξέρω και δε μπορώ να βρω...
> (Είμαι στην Κωστάκη, την ανηφόρα από τον κόμβο της Μακαρίου προς τα σχολεία της Κιάφας, κοντά στην Κενάν Μεσσαρέ)


Λογαριασμό ποιος σου στέλνει? χαχα ποντάρω ΟΤΕ

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα conio72 σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία των καμπινών πρέπει να αντιστοιχείς στην 217 του οτε που βρίσκεται στον κυκλικό κόμβο στην Κεναν Μεσσαρέ. Η καμπίνα της Vodafone ακριβώς διπλά είχα δεί οτι έχει πάρει ρεύμα το καλοκαίρι οπότε τώρα είναι ενεργή και παρέχει υπηρεσία.

----------


## dimtsiap

Χρόνια Πολλά! 
Άρθρο για το VDSL στα Ιωάννινα

https://typos-i.gr/article/ti-gineta...l-sta-giannena

----------


## xaker

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά, 
χθές τελείωσαν σχεδόν οι εργασίες της ΔΕΗ για το πέρασμα της ηλεκτροδότησης ώς τις κολώνες για τις καμπίνες της λεωφόρου αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου. Μία έχει μείνει κόντα στην πυροσβετική την οποία και τελειώνουν απλά δε κατάφερα να βγάλω φωτογραφία.
*Ενημέρωση και η τελευταία καμπίνα είναι έτοιμη πρόσθεσα και τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## stratios

Πολύ ησυχία πλάκωσε!!!! 

Σε αναμονή των εξελίξεων και των ενεργοποιήσεων!!!

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Πολύ ησυχία πλάκωσε!!!! 
> 
> Σε αναμονή των εξελίξεων και των ενεργοποιήσεων!!!


Εμένα προχτές κόπηκε το ίντερνετ το ΜΕΣΙΜΕΡΙ. Το απόγευμα ο ρουτερ συνδέθηκε με ip Vodafone. Ο ρουτερ πήρε στοιχεία, ip και dns από Vodafone. Έτσι έχω ίντερνετ, αλλά δεν έχω τηλέφωνο βέβαια. Βέβαια έδωσα βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά τίποτα ακόμα. 3η μέρα σήμερα....

----------


## 3llinas

Εγώ βλέπω μια γενική κινητικότητα από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και σκάβει παντού τις τελευταίες μέρες άνοιξαν τσιφλικοπουλο και απεναντι στα ΕΚΟ ΔΟΜΠΟΛΗ προς Λαμπριδου-Καποδιστριου σχεδόν κοντά σε όλες τις καμπίνες και περάσαν καλώδιο και ρολόι ΔΕΗ τουλάχιστον επιτελούς κάτι γίνετε

----------


## daskalos

> Εμένα προχτές κόπηκε το ίντερνετ το ΜΕΣΙΜΕΡΙ. Το απόγευμα ο ρουτερ συνδέθηκε με ip Vodafone. Ο ρουτερ πήρε στοιχεία, ip και dns από Vodafone. Έτσι έχω ίντερνετ, αλλά δεν έχω τηλέφωνο βέβαια. Βέβαια έδωσα βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά τίποτα ακόμα. 3η μέρα σήμερα....


το τηλεφωνο σου το εχεις στο ρουτερ η σε τηλεφωνικη γραμμη;

----------


## nontasaggelis

Στον ρουτερ! Ειναι VOIP.
Ακομα τιποτα! Εχω ιντερνετ απο VODA!

----------


## Άρης13

Στην Ανατολη ετοιμαζουν τα καλωδια για συνδεση με μετρητη ρευματος. Αρχισε κατι να κινειται

----------


## gemantzu

Κάποιες καμπίνες είναι έτοιμες ήδη, πχ η δική μου στο τέλος της Σαμψούντος έχει συνδεθεί εδώ και κάποιες ημέρες. Και χθες είχαμε τεράστιο πρόβλημα με το internet, πήρα να δώσω βλάβη στη Vodafone αλλά είχε 3 ώρες αναμονή (WTF?). Πιστεύω είμαστε κοντά στη λύτρωση...

----------


## stratios

Ποιο site, ποιας εταιρείας, πιστεύετε ότι είναι πιο αξιόπιστο και θα ενημερωθέι σωστά και γρήγορα για να κοιτάζουμε για διαθεσιμότητα 100 και 200 ???

----------


## harris78

Αίτηση από 14/12 καθυστέρησε μου είπαν λόγω απεργιών και θα ενεργοποιηθεί εντός εβδομάδας... Για να δούμε... (Καμπίνα στην Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου)

----------


## xaker

> Κάποιες καμπίνες είναι έτοιμες ήδη, πχ η δική μου στο τέλος της Σαμψούντος έχει συνδεθεί εδώ και κάποιες ημέρες. Και χθες είχαμε τεράστιο πρόβλημα με το internet, πήρα να δώσω βλάβη στη Vodafone αλλά είχε 3 ώρες αναμονή (WTF?). Πιστεύω είμαστε κοντά στη λύτρωση...


Υπήρχε πρόβλημα με το ιντερνετ γενικότερα αυτές τις μέρες ήταν πανελλαδικής εμβέλιας το πρόβλημα, βγήκε και ανακοίνωση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιο site, ποιας εταιρείας, πιστεύετε ότι είναι πιο αξιόπιστο και θα ενημερωθέι σωστά και γρήγορα για να κοιτάζουμε για διαθεσιμότητα 100 και 200 ???


Συνήθως του οτε έχω δει οτι έχει ενήμερωση άμεσα σε σχέση με τη vodafone. Τώρα αν είναι ενεργή και δίνει υπηρεσία μπορείς να το μάθεις και τηλεφωνικός συνηθώς γιατί ενημερώνουν και τα τηλεφωνικά τμήματα.

----------


## stratios

> Αίτηση από 14/12 καθυστέρησε μου είπαν λόγω απεργιών και θα ενεργοποιηθεί εντός εβδομάδας... Για να δούμε... (Καμπίνα στην Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου)


Σε ποια εταιρεία και τι ταχύτητα? 

Σου έβγαζε κάλυψη σε κάποιο site ή το βρήκες με άλλο τρόπο? 

Με ενδιαφέρει, γιατί είμαι ακριβώς από πάνω στην Κάτσαρη.

----------


## harris78

> Σε ποια εταιρεία και τι ταχύτητα? 
> 
> Σου έβγαζε κάλυψη σε κάποιο site ή το βρήκες με άλλο τρόπο? 
> 
> Με ενδιαφέρει, γιατί είμαι ακριβώς από πάνω στην Κάτσαρη.


https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=res

50αρα και είχε και 100

----------


## kyramas

Εγώ έλαβα αυτό το μήνυμα σήμερα, ελπίζω να συνδέσουνε το καφαο με ρεύμα.
Περιοχή πλάτανος.

----------


## dimtsiap

Στην ίδια περιοχή μένω, δε μου ήρθε μήνυμα, βέβαια έχω Cosmote

----------


## xaker

Καλησπερα, σημερα περνωντας απο Σβώλου και Μακρυγιαννη κοντα στο κτελ ειδα οτι ειχαν συνδεσει το καλώδιο που ηταν πανω στην κολωνα. Οποτε συνεχίζει η δεδδηε το εργο ειμαστε κοντα στις ενεργοποιησεις τουλαχιστον.

----------


## lunatic

Πριν από λίγο γύρισα από ΟΤΕ... Μου ειπανε ότι είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε καμπίνα...λογικά του Παπαγεωργίου Ακαδημίας...αλλά η ταχύτητα μου δε ξεπερνά τα 24....

Τους ρώτησα δεν θα έπρεπε να με συνδέσουν εκεί και να πιάνω περισσότερα με παρπεμψαν  στις βλάβες όπου και αυτοι δεν καταλάβεναν  τον λόγο.... Θα το ψάξουν και θα επικοινωνήσουν.

Όσοι είστε στην ίδια καμπίνα πάρτε τηλέφωνα να δούμε τι θα γίνει

----------


## xaker

> Πριν από λίγο γύρισα από ΟΤΕ... Μου ειπανε ότι είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε καμπίνα...λογικά του Παπαγεωργίου Ακαδημίας...αλλά η ταχύτητα μου δε ξεπερνά τα 24....
> 
> Τους ρώτησα δεν θα έπρεπε να με συνδέσουν εκεί και να πιάνω περισσότερα με παρπεμψαν  στις βλάβες όπου και αυτοι δεν καταλάβεναν  τον λόγο.... Θα το ψάξουν και θα επικοινωνήσουν.
> 
> Όσοι είστε στην ίδια καμπίνα πάρτε τηλέφωνα να δούμε τι θα γίνει


Καλησπέρα lunatic αν η καμπίνα στην οποία αναφέρεσαι είναι της vodafone και έχεις 24/1 τοτε οχι δε θα συνδεθείς πάνω σε αυτή και ας αναβαθμίστηκε.
Αυτο γίνεται σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις περιοχών συνήθως μόνο απο τον οτε να σε βάζει δηλαδή στην νέα καμπίνα με vdsl 24/1. Οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι αν δεν αιτηθείς vdsl δε σε περνάνε στην καμπίνα αλλα πας μέσω αστικού κέντρου. 
Τώρα αν έχεις ήδη σύνδεση vdsl είναι αναλόγα με τον πάροχο σου και κατα πόσον θα τους ενοχλήσεις αν θα μεταφερθείς στην καμπίνα που αναφέρεσαι.
Επίσης μη ξεχνάμε οτι μπορεί να έχει θέμα ρύθμισης  του εξοπλισμου της καμπίνας και η συνεργασία του με τους παρόχους. 
Τέλος σε όλα αυτά παίζει ρόλο και αν η καμπίνα στην οποία αναφερόμαστε έχει αναβαθμιστεί/ενεργοποιηθεί και αν ανήκουμε σε αυτη που μπορεί να χουμε δει στη γειτονιά μας.

----------


## lunatic

Έχω πακέτο VDSL ... το 50 L εδώ και ....2 χρόνια ! 
Γιατί ? Γιατί είχε βγεί μια προσφορά κάποια στιγμή και αυτό το πακέτο ήταν 2 ευρώ φτηνότερο απο την σύνδεση που ήδη είχα... οπότε πήγα σε αυτό ξέροντας οτι για αρχή δεν θα πιάνω αυτο που υπόσχεται...

Τώρα όμως ? δεν θα έπρεπε να με συνδέσουν ή να με ενεργοποιήσουν εκεί?

----------


## xaker

> Έχω πακέτο VDSL ... το 50 L εδώ και ....2 χρόνια ! 
> Γιατί ? Γιατί είχε βγεί μια προσφορά κάποια στιγμή και αυτό το πακέτο ήταν 2 ευρώ φτηνότερο απο την σύνδεση που ήδη είχα... οπότε πήγα σε αυτό ξέροντας οτι για αρχή δεν θα πιάνω αυτο που υπόσχεται...
> 
> Τώρα όμως ? δεν θα έπρεπε να με συνδέσουν ή να με ενεργοποιήσουν εκεί?


Παίζει ρόλο αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα και αν σε καλύπτει όντως. Τωρα σε περίπτωση πού είναι ενεργή και έγινε πρόσφατα χρειάζεται συνήθως ενα x διάστημα λογικά να περαστούν οι υφιστάμενοι πελάτες με vdsl. Πάντως αφού το αιτήθηκες στο τμήμα των βλαβών τυπικά θα σε περάσουν αν ισχύουν τα παραπανώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν μεταφέρονται αυτόματα οι συνδέσεις. Σιγά μην έχουν υπενθύμιση για κάτι τέτοιο. Τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και το ζητάς.

----------


## lunatic

Και που θα ξέρεις αν ενεργοποιήθηκαν ή όχι θα ρωτάς κάθε μέρα? Δεν θα έπρεπε να ενημερώνουν κάπως? Ενδεχομένως να λειτουργεί η καμπίνα απο τον Νοέμβρη

----------


## jkoukos

Να ενημερώνουν ποιον; Ατομικά τον καθένα που ήδη έχει σύνδεση από αστικό κέντρο και να τον ρωτάνε αν θέλει να τον μεταφέρουν στην καμπίνα;
Αυτό γίνεται όταν λήγει το συμβόλαιο και επικοινωνούν για τυχόν ανανέωση ή/και αναβάθμιση. Σπανίως στις περιπτώσεις που ενεργοποιείται μία καμπίνα. Εξάλλου ποτέ δεν βγαίνει σχετική ανακοίνωση.

----------


## lunatic

Με καλέσαν μόλις... Μου είπαν ότι η καμπίνα τελικά δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένη...

όταν ενεργοποιηθεί εφόσον είμαι σε σύνδεση vdsl και εγώ και όλοι όσοι έχουν αντίστοιχες συνδέσεις θα περάσουμε υποχρεωτικά στην καμπίνα. Υπάρχει δέσμευση σε αυτό και θα γίνει αυτόματα

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρες σε όλους, σήμερα τελικά μας ρευματοδότησαν τις καμπίνες στην αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου που είχανε αναμονές στις κολώνες της ΔΕΗ μόνο μία έμεινε και αυτή λογικά αυριο θα είναι έτοιμη. Μας βλέπω αρκετά κοντά πλέον σε 1-1,5 μήνα  αν υπολογίσουμε τις δοκιμές και τα τελικά τεστ θα μαστε έτοιμοι.

----------


## lunatic

Τα καλώδια που τα βλέπετε ρε παιδιά εδώ στην Ακαδημία δεν υπάρχει τπτ... λογικά ρεύμα παίρνει απο το απέναντι Καφάο...Εκτος αν χάνω κάτι

----------


## xaker

> Τα καλώδια που τα βλέπετε ρε παιδιά εδώ στην Ακαδημία δεν υπάρχει τπτ... λογικά ρεύμα παίρνει απο το απέναντι Καφάο...Εκτος αν χάνω κάτι


Καλημέρα lunatic ίσως ακόμα στην ακαδημίας δε πέρασε η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ την καλωδίωση για τη σύνδεση της καμπίνας με την κολώνα θα έρθει και σε εσάς προφανώς. Εγώ αναφερόμουνα στην αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου κάτω στη λίμνη, λόγω δουλείας πηγαινοέρχομαι κάθε μέρα και τα βλέπω.

----------


## lunatic

Ναι το κατάλαβα...απλά αναφέρομαι στο καλώδιο που θα φέρει το ρεύμα... 
Θα είναι εξωτερικό?

Ρωτάω γιατί υπάρχει σκαμμενο και με άσφαλτο κλεισμενο από πάνω χαντακι που πηγαίνει στο παλιό καφαο. Εάν δεν εχει συνδεθεί ήδη εκεί πέρα θα πάρει ρεύμα εξωτερικά? Στις καμπίνες που αποδεδειγμενα λειτουργουνε τι ισχύει

----------


## xaker

> Ναι το κατάλαβα...απλά αναφέρομαι στο καλώδιο που θα φέρει το ρεύμα... 
> Θα είναι εξωτερικό?
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί υπάρχει σκαμμενο και με άσφαλτο κλεισμενο από πάνω χαντακι που πηγαίνει στο παλιό καφαο. Εάν δεν εχει συνδεθεί ήδη εκεί πέρα θα πάρει ρεύμα εξωτερικά? Στις καμπίνες που αποδεδειγμενα λειτουργουνε τι ισχύει


Γίνονται διάφορες εργασίες για να ενεργοποιηθεί μια καμπίνα VDSL.
Αρχικά η ένωση που είδες στο παλιό καφάο του ΟΤΕ στην ουσία είναι για την πρόσβαση των ορίων των γραμμών στη νέα καμπίνα. Δεν αλλάζει δηλαδή η παλιά παραμένει με αυτό τον τρόπο.
Στη συνέχεια γίνεται άλλο σκάψιμο για να μπεί η οπτική ίνα στην καμπίνα και τέλος η ΔΕΗ που περνά ρολόι και την καλωδίωση* απο την καμπίνα έως την κολώνα. Η σύνδεση για το ρεύμα είναι όπως της παρακάτω φωτογραφίας. 
*Συνήθως δε γίνεται απευθείας η σύνδεση του καλωδίου στο δίκτυο, γίνεται άλλη στιγμή

----------


## lunatic

Είχανε περάσει κάποια στιγμή και είχανε σκάψει...αφού είχανε περάσει την οπτική ίνα... Απλα δεν μπορώ να βρω που θα την συνδέσουν να σου πω την αλήθεια....χωρίς να θυμάμαι αυτή την στιγμή... Αλλά κολωνα εκεί κοντά δεν έχει.
Θα τσεκάρω ακριβώς το απόγευμα

----------


## nasoduko

εγω θα τραβηξω γραμμη απο πρεβεζα μερια απο ενα ξαδερφο μου που μενει 10 κμ εξω απο την πολη της πρεβεζαςκαι πιανει 50...,εδω στα λακωματα 6 καμπινες σε αποσταση λιγοτερη απο 200 μετρα ,δεν φαινονται απο το γκραφιτυ ,ισως δεν τις βλεπουν και για αυτο δεν τις συνδεουν ...

----------


## lunatic

Έχουν και αφίσες πάνω... Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να κάνουν αυτό που πρέπει ας χρησιμευσουν αλλιώς.

----------


## harris78

Επιτέλους συνδέθηκα σήμερα! Συγχρονισμός 51,2/5,1 σε κάθετο της Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου κοντά στο Ecobags

----------


## stratios

> Επιτέλους συνδέθηκα σήμερα! Συγχρονισμός 51,2/5,1 σε κάθετο της Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου κοντά στο Ecobags


Πολύ καλό νέο! Είσαι σίγουρα από τα καινούρια καφάο??? Δλδ υποστηρίζει και 100-200???? 
Με ποιά εταιρεία?

----------


## Kostinos

> Πολύ καλό νέο! Είσαι σίγουρα από τα καινούρια καφάο??? Δλδ υποστηρίζει και 100-200???? 
> Με ποιά εταιρεία?


Η Vodafone έχει αναλάβει τα Ιωάννινα οι καμπίνες είναι Voda :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## lunatic

Ειδοποιήθηκες? τους είχες απο κοντά συνέχεια? Ξέρεις πότε είχε περαστεί περίπου ρεύμα στην καμπίνα και ολα τα σχετικα μπλα μπλα.... ?

----------


## harris78

Είναι καινούργια καμπίνα. Κοίταζα στο λινκ για έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της cosmote που έχω βάλει πιο πάνω και έκανα αίτηση στις 14 /12. Αλλά λόγω απεργιών και επειδή είχαν κάνει λάθος τκ στην αίτηση ενεργοποιήθηκα χθες. Διαθεσιμότητα δίνει μέχρι 100. Cosmote

----------


## lunatic

Έξω από την Παπρικα... Δεν ξέρω αν είναι για να συνδέσουν ρεύμα ή κάτι άλλο

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Έξω από την Παπρικα... Δεν ξέρω αν είναι για να συνδέσουν ρεύμα ή κάτι άλλο


Λογικά είναι για ρεύμα.
Για τον Θεό, πότε επιτέλους θα έχουμε VDSL. Άντε να πάρει σειρά η Νεοφύτου Δούκα. Ημάρτον τόσος καιρός πέρασε. Απαράδεκτη καθυστέρηση. Έχουμε καμια εκτίμηση για "επόμενες" συνδέσεις;

ΥΓ. Και κοντά στο Χαρτέξ (Μ. Αλεξάνδρου) είδα να έχουν σκάψει παρόμοια σε ένα καφάο της Vodafone πριν απο 4-5 μέρες

----------


## dimtsiap

Έργα ρευματοδότησης στην καμπίνα Σπύρου Λάμπρου με Πατριάρχου Παρθενίου 



Έναρξη έργων στην περιοχή του Αρχιμανδρείου

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Από ό,τι είδα, περνάνε ρεύμα σε όλα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ της Δωδώνης, τουλάχιστον έπιασαν και το ΚΑΦΑΟ μπροστά από το 4 Εποχές.

----------


## lunatic

> Από ό,τι είδα, περνάνε ρεύμα σε όλα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ της Δωδώνης, τουλάχιστον έπιασαν και το ΚΑΦΑΟ μπροστά από το 4 Εποχές.




Έχω την εντύπωση πως για το ΚΑΦΑΟ που με απασχολεί κυρίως ...ακαδημία / παπαγεωργίου... παρόμοιες εργασίες είχανε γίνει πριν μήνες.. 
Δεν μιλάω για το σκάψιμο που είχε γίνει για τις οπτικές ίνες κτλ ... λίγο καιρό πιο μετά.
Αν έχει πάρει 100% σίγουρα ρεύμα δεν το ξέρω να πω την αλήθεια αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι ακόμα δεν έχει μπει σε λειτουργία.
Βέβαια μπορεί να μην έχει πάρει ακόμα ρεύμα αλλά όπως και να έχει το delay της όλης υπόθεσης είναι αν μη τι άλλο εκνευριστικό

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Για μπάτσες είναι, το εκνευριστικό είναι ευγενικός όρος. Το δικό μου ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι στη Νεοφυτου Δούκα. Το μόνο που έκαναν από τότε που το έβαλαν ήταν λίγες μέρες μετά να το πάνε από την άλλη μεριά του πεζοδρομίου. Κοιτάω για 50-100, χρειάζομαι το VDSL/FTTΗ γιατι από χομπυ μου αρέσει να κάνω streaming. Με το Speed booster που έχω τώρα έχω θέματα στο upload (δεν μένει σταθερο) . Το όλο έργο έχει καθυστερήσει αρκετά, για να μην πω ίσως και χρόνια. Απαράδεκτοι.

----------


## lunatic

> Για μπάτσες είναι, το εκνευριστικό είναι ευγενικός όρος. Το δικό μου ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι στη Νεοφυτου Δούκα. Το μόνο που έκαναν από τότε που το έβαλαν ήταν λίγες μέρες μετά να το πάνε από την άλλη μεριά του πεζοδρομίου. Κοιτάω για 50-100, χρειάζομαι το VDSL/FTTΗ γιατι από χομπυ μου αρέσει να κάνω streaming. Με το Speed booster που έχω τώρα έχω θέματα στο upload (δεν μένει σταθερο) . Το όλο έργο έχει καθυστερήσει αρκετά, για να μην πω ίσως και χρόνια. Απαράδεκτοι.


Για streaming / gaming και γενικότερα το όλο κάψιμο που είχαμε ...*(έχουμε ακόμα ίσως) απο πιτσιρίκια μας έχει βγει ο καρκίνος για τις υψηλότερες ταχύτητες... 

Ακόμα θυμάμαι την μετάβαση απο τα 9600kbps fax/modem στο ISDN και μετά στην dedicated γραμμή της Vivodi 384/128 ? δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά κάτι τέτοιο... 

Online gaming... ξεκίνημα επίσης streaming πριν απο περίπου 8-9 χρόνια ! Απο τους πρώτους στην Ελλάδα ακόμα στο Justin.TV που μετέπειτα έγινε πιο εξειδικευμένο για games σε Twitch.tv (https://www.twitch.tv/lunaticoldschool/) με πολλά γραμμένα επίσης guide απο τότε για το OBS ... και άλλα πολλά !! 

Αλλά πλέον που γεράσαμε και θέλουμε να βλέπουμε κυρίως ...χαχα και συγχρόνως να παίζουμε και κανα παιχνιδάκι χωρίς lag... ε μας έχουν σκίσει  :Sad:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Έδωσα ένα follow για το support. Εγώ μόλς ξεκίνησα ουσιαστικά :P (http://twitch.tv/thetiesthatbindtv) Περιμένουμε λοιπόν το Vdsl/FTTH μπας και...  :Very Happy:

----------


## lunatic

Έχω σταματήσει ... αλλά σε ευχαριστώ ..θα ανταποδώσω

- - - Updated - - -

Βάλανε χαρτί στην Παπρικα για εργασίες 9 του μηνός...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Και στην αβερωφ απέναντι από τους βλάχους έχουν σκάψει το καφαο για ρεύμα. Ελπίζω να μην είναι μόνο για τους κεντρικούς δρόμους αλλά να γίνουν παντού οι εργασίες. Αληθές θέλει κάθε καφαο δίκη του εργασία ή μονο τα κεντρικά ?

Εντιτ. Μάλλον κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ ξεχωριστά από ότι είδα έσκαψαν και όλα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ της καποδιστριου, άντε μάγκες μια ευθεία είναι η Νεοφυτου Δούκα για κοπιάστε ????

----------


## lunatic

Τώρα που γύρισα σκαβανε και κάνανε εργασίες στην καμπίνα που είναι στην Ρωμα... Ακριβώς στην γωνία πριν κατέβεις απέναντι τα σκαλιά για τζαμί...τους έπιασε η προκοπή  :Smile:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Φαντάζομαι εννοείς μετά το Κάτι Ψήνεται; Έχει 2-3 μέρες που είχαν σκάψει, σήμερα το πρωί πέρασαν το ρολόι ( :Wink:  ήταν ένα τεράστιο γκρι κουτί με 1 καλώδιο χοντρό να περνάει από μέσα (φαντάζομαι αυτό θα ήταν), και τώρα το βράδυ ήταν μπαλωμένο .

----------


## lunatic

Στην Πάπρικα τελείωσαν οι εργασίες...στο κάτι ψήνεται παρακάτω ναι...δεν είχα δει οτι ειχαν σκάψει δεν περνάω απο εκει...το είδα σήμερα γιατί είχε κόσμο επιτόπου...εγώ μένω στην πολυκατοικία που είναι απέναντι απο τον φούρνο...αλλά το δικό μου καφάο είναι στον Παπαγεωργιου απέναντι...αλήθεια μιας και το άλλο θεωρητικά είναι πιο κοντά γίνεται με κάποιον τρόπο να αλλάξω? το πιο κοντά είναι λίγο αμφιλεγόμενο ...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Σκάψανε το καφάο απέναντι απο το Παπαγεωργίου; :P Μόνο τον Τζημογιαννη θυμαμαι σα φουρνμο στην περιοχή. Εγω περιμενω να ρθουν να σκαψουν την Ν. Δουκα, ελπίζω μέχρι το Μάιο να τελειωνουν με τα αστεια και να δωσουν τις καμπινες στο λαό. Και ελπιζω να εχουμε σωστές τιμές πακέτων. Η NOVA δίνει 100/10 στα 30€ πάντως. Φαντάζομαι δε γίνεται να αλλάξεις ΚΑΦΑΟ γιατί ο χαλκός δεν έρχεται από το ΚΑΦΑΟ της περιοχής στο σπίτι;

----------


## dimtsiap

Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες (σκάβουν) στο ΚΑΦΑΟ Σπύρου Λάμπρου με Αργυροκάστρου, δίπλα απο το σουπερμαρκετ Proton

----------


## lunatic

Τώρα δεν βλέπω να είναι σκαμμένο το καφάο του Παπαγεωργίου απλά θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή είχα δει παλιότερα να γίνονται εργασίες...αν ήταν για κάτι άλλο δεν το ξέρω

Απο αυτούς που έχουν δεί αποδεδειγμένα οτι εχει περαστεί ρεύμα σε κάποια κοντινή καμπίνα τους θα ήθελα να προσπαθήσουν να στήσουν αυτί να ακούσουν μέσα σε αυτή αν υπάρχει θόρυβος που να δείχνει οτι κάτι λειτουργεί ή όχι... θα το κάνω σε αυτή της πάπρικας μόλις βγάλουν τα χώματα και τα απαγορευτικά του χώρου...

----------


## dimtsiap

Άμα εχει πολύ καιρό που σκάβανε τότε δεν ήταν ρευματοδότηση, αλλα κάναν σύνδεση με το φρεάτιο των οπτικών ινών στο δρόμο έξω απο κάθε καμπίνα. Ναι άμα εχει θόρυβο σημαίνει λειτουργεί.

----------


## 3llinas

> Τώρα δεν βλέπω να είναι σκαμμένο το καφάο του Παπαγεωργίου απλά θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή είχα δει παλιότερα να γίνονται εργασίες...αν ήταν για κάτι άλλο δεν το ξέρω
> 
> Απο αυτούς που έχουν δεί αποδεδειγμένα οτι εχει περαστεί ρεύμα σε κάποια κοντινή καμπίνα τους θα ήθελα να προσπαθήσουν να στήσουν αυτί να ακούσουν μέσα σε αυτή αν υπάρχει θόρυβος που να δείχνει οτι κάτι λειτουργεί ή όχι... θα το κάνω σε αυτή της πάπρικας μόλις βγάλουν τα χώματα και τα απαγορευτικά του χώρου...


Εχω στήσει αυτί στην Εφύρας στην οποία έγινε σύνδεση του καλωδίου με την κολόνα αλλά τπτ ????. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχουν βάλει ούτε κάρτες μέσα ακόμα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν δεν αναγράφεται πάνω ή αρίθμηση της καμπίνας σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει δωθει ακόμα

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Και στης Ελένης Ζωγράφου έχουν σκάψει. ΡΕ ΕΛΑΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΚΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΥΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ????

----------


## lunatic

Πήγαινε εκεί που σκάβουν και άσε χαρτί...ΕΛΑΤΕ ΝΕΟΦ.ΔΟΥΚΑ !!!!!!!!!!!! χαχαχα έχουμε και TARKOV να streamάρουμε !!!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δεν παίζω Tarkov εγώ, αρνούμαι κατηγορηματικά :P Call of Duty, PUBG άντε και κανα League of Legends :P Καλα και να ερθουν, φαντάζομαι πρώτα θα τελειωσει το έργο σε όλο το κεντρο και μετα θα αρχισουν δοκιμές. Αρα πάει για Πάσχα στην καλύτερη

----------


## dimtsiap

Επειδή μια καμπίνα έχει συνδεθεί με τη ΔΕΔΔΗΕ δε σημαίνει ότι ειναι έτοιμη η χρήση της. Πρεπει εφόσον συνδεθεί να πάει τεχνικός να κανει τις απαραίτητες εργασίες να την ενεργοποιήσει και να τη συνδέσει με το παλιό ADSL καφαο. Όποτε έχουμε ακομα δρόμο... ετςι και αλλιώς οι περισσότερες ειναι για ενεργοποίηση το δευτερο τρίμηνο του 2020

- - - Updated - - -



Έργα στην Αγία Ελένη-Αρχιμανδρείο

----------


## stratios

Το κέντρο, άραγε, θα δοθεί όλο ενιαίο? 
Σε εμένα στην Κάτσαρη έχουν δώσει ρεύμα και ακούγεται κι ένα ανεμιστηράκι μέσα στην καμπίνα τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα τώρα.... 
Αλλά δεν προχωράει τπτ άλλο..... 

Αν πρέπει να τελειώσει ολόκληρο το κέντρο για να τα δώσουν πάμε καλό Ιούνιο! 
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δίνονται τμηματικά. Τουλάχιστον έτσι μου ειπε τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ σήμερα που ήρθε να μου φτιάξει το ADSL :P ότι εχου ναρχισει τμηματικα να τα δίνουν. Αναμονή λοιπόν.

----------


## 3llinas

> Δίνονται τμηματικά. Τουλάχιστον έτσι μου ειπε τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ σήμερα που ήρθε να μου φτιάξει το ADSL :P ότι εχου ναρχισει τμηματικα να τα δίνουν. Αναμονή λοιπόν.


Ναι ισχύει αυτό. Σήμερα είχαν πάλι ανοίξει την καμπίνα τσιφλικοπουλου με Εφύρας και το απόγευμα που γύρισα είχαν βάλει και αρίθμηση.... Αρχίζω να ελπίζω για τον επόμενο μήνα εγώ

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Το θέμα είναι να έρθουν εδώ να βάλουν ???????? Τώρα στο σοβαρά η καθυστέρηση είναι μεγάλη και απαράδεκτη

----------


## dimtsiap

Ποιός ξέρει...ίσως, χθες σκάψανε και στην καμπίνα Σπύρου Λάμπρου με Σακελλαρίου απέναντι απο pizza fan και playhouse. Πάντως ναι, στο κέντρο προχωράει πολύ οργανωμένα ξαφνικά, μαζικά και συγκεντρωτικά
Πάντως κλασσική ελλάδα, πριν λίγους μηνες αλλαξαν τα πεζοδρόμια και τώρα τα σπανε για να περάσουν ρευμα. δε μπορουμε να συννενοηθούμε, να γίνει ενα ολοκληρωμένο πλάνο..
Μακάρι να γίνονται τμηματικά γιατί αλλιλώς χαθήκαμε. θα πάει για αρχες Q3 του 2020

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Ποιός ξέρει...ίσως, χθες σκάψανε και στην καμπίνα Σπύρου Λάμπρου με Σακελλαρίου απέναντι απο pizza fan και playhouse. Πάντως ναι, στο κέντρο προχωράει πολύ οργανωμένα ξαφνικά, μαζικά και συγκεντρωτικά
> Πάντως κλασσική ελλάδα, πριν λίγους μηνες αλλαξαν τα πεζοδρόμια και τώρα τα σπανε για να περάσουν ρευμα. δε μπορουμε να συννενοηθούμε, να γίνει ενα ολοκληρωμένο πλάνο..
> Μακάρι να γίνονται τμηματικά γιατί αλλιλώς χαθήκαμε. θα πάει για αρχες Q3 του 2020


Καλα δε χάθηκες κιόλας αν πάει Q3 εγώ περιμένω να φτάσουν Ν. Δούκα, έχουν σκάψει Καποδιστρίου, τώρα λες ότι έφτασαν ΣΛ, είμαι ακριβώς στη μέση, κρίμα από το Θεό είναι να μην έρθουν εντός της βδομάδας να το συνδέσουν :P Αλλά αυτό που λες για τα πεζοδρόμια ρε Δημ ποσο αλήθεια! χαχαχ το σκεφτόμουν όταν έριξαν ασφαλτο στη Ζέρβα και μετα τη σκαψανε νομιζω :P

----------


## stratios

Σήμερα σε κατάστημα Cosmote, με μεγάλη άνεση και αυτοπεποίθηση, μου είπαν ότι θα δοθεί όλο το κέντρο πριν το Πάσχα.

 Μου είπαν ότι είναι όλα πολύ κοντά στο να ολοκληρωθούν και ότι προχωράνε πολύ γρήγορα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Και εγώ για πριν το Πάσχα το βλέπω (μακάρι) προς το παρόν παργης και πέριξ κανένα έργο ωστοσο

----------


## gemantzu

Καλησπέρα. Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Σε λίγο καιρό μετακομίζω, στην οδό Ιουστινιανού (Ανατολή). Κοιτάζω τώρα στις λίστες και τις καμπίνες που αναφέρονται στην οδό, δεν τις βρίσκω στην ανάθεση της Vodafone. Υπάρχει λογική; Βρήκα σπίτι στη μέση του κυκλώνα και δεν έχει κάλυψη εκεί πέρα;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Από όσο ξέρω Ανατολή και Σεισμόπληκτα έπαιρναν από ΟΤΕ. Αν θες το τσεκάρεις και με τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Από όσο ξέρω Ανατολή και Σεισμόπληκτα έπαιρναν από ΟΤΕ. Αν θες το τσεκάρεις και με τον ΟΤΕ


Aνατολη απο καμπινες VODAFONE.
Σεισμοπληκτα και Κατσικα απο καμπινες ΟΤΕ!

----------


## Άρης13

Ανατολή οι καμπίνες είναι όλες από Vodafone αλλά στην καλύτερη απ ότι βλέπω θα είναι λειτουργικές στο τέλος του Q2 του 20.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Σοβαρή ερώτηση:
Το συμβόλαιο μου θα λήξει τέλος Φλεβάρη (είμαι στην Κοσμοτέ), τα μαζευω και πάω Vodafone με την προοπτική ότι θα βάλω VDSL? Από όσο ξέρω δικές τους οι καμπίνες άρα αυτοί δε θα έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο στο τεχνικό κομμάτι; Φυσικά η συνδεση από οσο ξέρω θα γίνεται και μεταξύ των υφιστάμενων ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ οπότε έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο. 
Είμαι στη Νεοφύτου Δούκα που την έχει η Voda

----------


## dimtsiap

Δεν εχει σημασια που ειναι "δικες τους" οι καμπινες. απλως το εργο ανατεθηκε σε αυτους. σκεψου οτι αυτες οι καμπινες συνδεονται με το dslam του οτε στην 28ης, οπότε πλέον δεν έχει δικό μου και δικό σου. στο adsl ειχε λιγο σημασια ποιαμνου ειναι το καφαο γιατι αν πχ ηταν του οτε και ησουν βονταφον ειχες καθυστερηση, πλεον νομιζω δε θα υπαρχει διαφορα

----------


## spyzit

Αγία  Σοφία από χθες το βράδυ η Vodafone  μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα. Έχω nova για άλλους 10 μήνες. Στης nova το site δε δίνει. Τι μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Πάρε την εξυπηρέτηση της NOVA.

----------


## spyzit

Η nova λέει δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Ανανέωσα πριν 10 μέρες μαζί τους. Μπορω να υπαναχώρησω ανεξοδα για να βάλω internet και τηλ από voda; Ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Αν το έκανες δια τηλεφώνου εντός 14 ημερών ναι το δικαιούσαι

----------


## spyzit

Στο κατάστημα

----------


## dimtsiap

Σήμερα ξεκίνησαν να κλείνουν τις τρύπες στις καμπίνες στη Σπύρου Λάμπρου, πέρασαν τα καλώδια του ρεύματος κλπ και τώρα εξέχουν έξω, για να συνδεθούν με τις κολόνες του ρεύματος.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ήρθανε και στη Ναπ Ζερβά να σκάψουν. Αναμονή για Δούκα.

----------


## lunatic

Προχτές το μεσημέρι που γύρισα απο δουλειά έξω απο το σημείο στον παπαγεωργίου απέναντι δεν είδα καμιά εργασία απλά είδα δίπλα απο την καμπίνα κάποια ηλεκτρολογικά ή γενικότερα υλικά...
Κάτι καλώδια...κάτι σπιράλ..κάτι πλαστικά δεματικά χύμα σαν πεταμένα κάτω σαν κάποιος να έκανε κάτι και να τα παράτησε... Δεν ξέρω αν έγινε ή σημαίνει κάτι. 

Περιμένουμε !

----------


## nasoduko

> Η nova λέει δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Ανανέωσα πριν 10 μέρες μαζί τους. Μπορω να υπαναχώρησω ανεξοδα για να βάλω internet και τηλ από voda; Ξέρει κανείς;


δεν τους ειπες και εσυ το αυτοκολητο που καλυπτει ολο το μαγαζι τι το εχουν ??

----------


## spyzit

> δεν τους ειπες και εσυ το αυτοκολητο που καλυπτει ολο το μαγαζι τι το εχουν ??


Αυτό ξαναπεστο

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μετά θα σου πούνε θα σου βρούμε γραμμή. Όταν μετακόμισα μου λέγανε για αναμονές κλπ γιατι δρν είχε γραμμή να τη μεταφέρω και λέω φεύγω, και μου λένε δώστε μας 10 μέρες θα σας βρούμε γραμμή. Βέβαια ήταν ADSL

----------


## lunatic

Ρυθμούς χελώνας βλέπω...

----------


## xaker

> Ρυθμούς χελώνας βλέπω...


Ναι δυστηχώς έχουν πέσει οι ρυθμοί πάλι, απλά με το που βλέπουμε κίνηση νομίζουμε οτι θα τελειώσει το έργο όπως και σε εμένα συνδέσαν όλες τις καμπίνες στην αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου με το ρεύμα και η δικία μου στον ίδιο δρόμο ξέμεινε με το καλώδιο στην κολώνα. 
Φαίνεται σαν να θέλουνε να πάνε παντού σε όλη την πόλη και αρχίζουνε λίγο εδώ λίγο εκεί με ένα συνέργειο και με 100+ καμπίνες μόνο στο κέντρο που θέλουνε ρέυμα και σύνδεση με την παλιά έχουμε χρόνο ακόμα μη πώ και καλό ιούνιο για μερικές ενεργοποιήσεις ουτε καν όλες. 
Πάντως στην δικιά μου περίπτωση βλέπω συνήθως κινήσεις ανα 2 μήνες.
Σε φίλο μου που πήγα σήμερα στη σβώλου και μαυρογιάννη η καμπίνα αυτή επιτέλους είναι έτοιμη έχει αρίθμηση, ρεύμα και ακούγεται και το σύστημα ψύξης απο μέσα.

----------


## spyzit

Η καμπίνα μου στην Ανατολή έχει συνδεθεί με ρεύμα από τον περσινό Ιούνιο. Τώρα ξεκινούν να δίνουν γραμμές. Και αλλάχτηκε και το αντίστοιχο καφαο του ΟΤΕ που είχε το μαύρο του το χαλι

----------


## yansta

Για ποια περιοχή της Ανατολής λες?

----------


## spyzit

Αγία σοφιά

----------


## yansta

Πλεον το ιδιο συμβαινει και αρχιζουν να δινουν γραμμες και στο γιαννωιτικο σαλονι της Ανατολης. Χτες περνουσα και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι την επομενη εβδομαδα  θα δοθουν ολες εδω στην περιοχη.

----------


## Άρης13

> Πλεον το ιδιο συμβαινει και αρχιζουν να δινουν γραμμες και στο γιαννωιτικο σαλονι της Ανατολης. Χτες περνουσα και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι την επομενη εβδομαδα  θα δοθουν ολες εδω στην περιοχη.


Αφου οι καμπινες δεν εχουν παρει ρευμα ακομη (τουλαχιστον αυτη που ειναι μεταξυ Σεφέρη και Πλάτωνος)

----------


## tasospas

Καλημέρα
Η Cosmote με αναζήτηση βάσει του αριθμού μου άρχισε να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα 50mbps και 100mbps

Οδός: Γ Σεπτεμβρίου Ανατολή

Οπότε όσοι είστε στην  Ανατολή ψαχτειτε

----------


## lunatic

Πρίν δε σου έδινε?

----------


## tasospas

> Πρίν δε σου έδινε?



Πριν μια εβδομάδα που είχα δοκιμάσει όχι.

----------


## Άρης13

Σ'εμενα δεν δειχνει διαθεσιμοτητα παντως

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Έσκαψαν και Ν. Δούκα και πέρασαν το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ. Πλέον μένει να κλείσουν την τρύπα.

----------


## lunatic

Πρίν λίγο έτυχε περνώντας απο την καμπίνα του Παπαγεωργίου έναντι Ακαδημίας έναν τύπο να κάθεται σε ένα σκαμπό με ένα λάπτοπ στα πόδια του συνδεδεμενο με την καμπίνα...
Δε ξέρω τι κάνει αλλά βάση αυτών πιστεύω οτι η καμπίνα έχει ήδη ρεύμα

----------


## xaker

> Πρίν λίγο έτυχε περνώντας απο την καμπίνα του Παπαγεωργίου έναντι Ακαδημίας έναν τύπο να κάθεται σε ένα σκαμπό με ένα λάπτοπ στα πόδια του συνδεδεμενο με την καμπίνα...
> Δε ξέρω τι κάνει αλλά βάση αυτών πιστεύω οτι η καμπίνα έχει ήδη ρεύμα


Πολυ πιθανόν να έκανε τις βασικές ρυθμίσεις στην καμπίνα οπότε είναι τυχεροί όσοι μένουν κοντά στη γειτονιά αυτή λογικά θα έχουν διαθεσιμότητα σύντομα.

- - - Updated - - -

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, ξεκινήσαν και αλλού οι διαθεσιμότητες είδα σε αναζητήση στη Vodafone τα παρακάτω

- Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου και Μετσόβου (116 ΟΤΕ)
- Αγίας Μαρίνας 66 (115 ΟΤΕ )
- Λεωφ. Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου 84 (κοντά στο ξενοδοχείο Ναντίν)
- Νικοπόλεως 47, Ιωάννινα (Κόντα στο cafe bruno)
- Κομνηνών 23, Ιωάννινα (464 ΟΤΕ)
- Κομνηνών 10, Ιωάννινα (446 ΟΤΕ)

----------


## lunatic

Εμένα την οδό μου δεν μου την βγάζει πουθενά... Σας βγάζει εσάς την Άγγελου Σικελιανού κάπου ?

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα είδα οτι λες για Vodafone... Τα έψαξες ένα ένα ή βγάζει κάπου τις νέες διαθεσημότητες?

----------


## xaker

> Εμένα την οδό μου δεν μου την βγάζει πουθενά... Σας βγάζει εσάς την Άγγελου Σικελιανού κάπου ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τώρα είδα οτι λες για Vodafone... Τα έψαξες ένα ένα ή βγάζει κάπου τις νέες διαθεσημότητες?


Για Σικελιανού στην αναζήτηση της vodafone ακόμα δε βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα.
Γενικά έψαξα μόνος μου σε σημεία που έχω περάσει, γενικότερα δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί κάπου και ούτε πρόκειται πιστεύω.
Στην αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας της cosmote μπορεί ακόμα να μη βγαίνει διαθέσιμο online, στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση ίσως να έχουν την τελευταία ενημέρωση μέχρι να ενημερωθεί και η σελίδα.

----------


## gladiator1111111

εφτασεεεεεεε

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα
> Η Cosmote με αναζήτηση βάσει του αριθμού μου άρχισε να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα 50mbps και 100mbps
> 
> Οδός: Γ Σεπτεμβρίου Ανατολή
> 
> Οπότε όσοι είστε στην  Ανατολή ψαχτειτε


εδω και 1 εβδομαδα εχω κανει ετηση οταν ερθει θα σας ενημεροσω για ταχυτητες

----------


## segway

Καλημέρα,
μετά από έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητα στην Vodafone έκανα αίτηση και αναβάθμισης σε Vdsl50, 
και μου είπαν ότι σε 15 μέρες θα έχει παραδοθεί, ενώ σήμερα έστειλαν με courier το νέο router.
Περιοχή Πλατανάκια (21 Φεβρουαρίου)
Άντε να δούμε!

----------


## harris78

- Λεωφ. Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου 84 (κοντά στο ξενοδοχείο Ναντίν)

Από αυτή έχω πάρει γραμμή 50 από αρχές του χρόνου όπως έχω πει (ΟΤΕ)

----------


## xaker

> - Λεωφ. Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου 84 (κοντά στο ξενοδοχείο Ναντίν)
> 
> Από αυτή έχω πάρει γραμμή 50 από αρχές του χρόνου όπως έχω πει (ΟΤΕ)


Καλησπέρα, ναι έχεις δίκιο harris78 εκ παραδρομής όπως εψαχνα την συμπεριέλαβα με τις υπόλοιπες.

----------


## gladiator1111111

καλησπερα ομαδαρα πλεον στην ανατολη γ σεπτεμβριου εχουμε vdsl  50 kai 100 με παροχο απο οτε και ταχυτητες down 45 και up 5 με συνδεση στα 50 mbps

----------


## tasospas

> καλησπερα ομαδαρα πλεον στην ανατολη γ σεπτεμβριου εχουμε vdsl  50 kai 100 με παροχο απο οτε και ταχυτητες down 45 και up 5 με συνδεση στα 50 mbps


Ξέρεις από πια καμπίνα παίρνεις γείτονα?

----------


## gartzos

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Παρακολουθώ το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ εδώ και κάποιους μήνες. Στην Ανατολή μένω, Γ΄ Σεπτεμβρίου. Επί 2 χρόνια περίμενα να συνδεθώ στο ίντερνετ και η αίτηση που είχα κάνει στη Wind πήγαινε από αναβολή σε αναβολή, γιατί δεν είχαν γραμμές ελεύθερες στην περιοχή. Πάλευα με το ίντερνετ της σπιτονοικοκυράς (μέσω extender), αλλά το δίνει και σε 2 άλλα άτομα, οπότε η κατάσταση ήταν τραγική. Εδώ και 7 μήνες έχω συνδεθεί με τις κεραίες της NoWire, όπου ναι μεν έχει υψηλές ταχύτητες, αλλά για παιχνίδια (σταθερά υψηλό ping) και streaming προβολή (συνεχώς buffering σε youtube,netflix, κλπ.) είναι πολύ κακή σύνδεση. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω γραμμή τώρα και λύση επιτέλους με το vdsl; Έχω κουραστεί να συνδέω με δεδομένα το κινητό και να το κάνω hotspot για τον υπολογιστή. Η αναζήτηση με βάση την οδό μου στον ΟΤΕ (διότι δεν έχω σταθερό τηλέφωνο) μου δίνει το παρακάτω αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Kostinos

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Παρακολουθώ το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ εδώ και κάποιους μήνες. Στην Ανατολή μένω, Γ΄ Σεπτεμβρίου. Επί 2 χρόνια περίμενα να συνδεθώ στο ίντερνετ και η αίτηση που είχα κάνει στη Wind πήγαινε από αναβολή σε αναβολή, γιατί δεν είχαν γραμμές ελεύθερες στην περιοχή. Πάλευα με το ίντερνετ της σπιτονοικοκυράς (μέσω extender), αλλά το δίνει και σε 2 άλλα άτομα, οπότε η κατάσταση ήταν τραγική. Εδώ και 7 μήνες έχω συνδεθεί με τις κεραίες της NoWire, όπου ναι μεν έχει υψηλές ταχύτητες, αλλά για παιχνίδια (σταθερά υψηλό ping) και streaming προβολή (συνεχώς buffering σε youtube,netflix, κλπ.) είναι πολύ κακή σύνδεση. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω γραμμή τώρα και λύση επιτέλους με το vdsl; Έχω κουραστεί να συνδέω με δεδομένα το κινητό και να το κάνω hotspot για τον υπολογιστή. Η αναζήτηση με βάση την οδό μου στον ΟΤΕ (διότι δεν έχω σταθερό τηλέφωνο) μου δίνει το παρακάτω αποτέλεσμα.


Ώχ άν δέν  βρίσκείς γραμμές με adsl είναι  θέμα ούτε τόρα μπορεί να μήν βρίσκεις  κανόνικα κάθε 3 μήνες θα πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ όστε να μπείς σε λίστα αναμονής καθώς άν δεν το έχεις κάνει πολύ πιθανό να έκαναν άλλοι και να σε πρόλαβαν όπου μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή  ήταν πιο μετά από σένα στη λίστα
Τώρα με τίν εικόνα που ανέβασες δείχνει ότι ακόμα η καμπίνα τις Vodafone δέν είναι έτοιμη ακόμα αλλά είσαι τελικό στάδιο πρίν δόσουν,άν δέν έχουν γραμμή adsl να σου δόσουν μιν περιμένεις να σε σώσει το vdsl καθός ενώνονται με τις adsl καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι κάθε 3 μήνες αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ μέχρι να σου βρούνε γραμμή....

----------


## gladiator1111111

οχι γειτονα νομιζω ομως απο αυτη που βρισκεται στο δευτερο στενο μετα απο τον φουρνο του τσουτση οπως παμε για γιαννενα

----------


## siemos

Επιτελους σε 10 ημερες ετοιμη και η καμπινα επι της Μαυρογιαννη στο 70 πριν το σπιτι του Αγιου Γεωργιου.Ημουν τωρα το πρωι μαζι με τον εργολαβο που την ετοιμαζε.

----------


## harris78

Στην διακοπή ρεύματος που μόλις έγινε σε περιοχές των Ιωαννίνων, κόπηκε αμέσως και το ιντερνετ (50VDSL) και το τηλέφωνο. Δεν υποτίθεται ότι οι καμπίνες έχουν UPS???

----------


## jkoukos

Έχουν υποδομή για εφεδρική πηγή τροφοδοσίας. Ελάχιστες έχουν μπαταρίες.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δεν έχουν μπαταρία οι νέες καμπίνες. Μόνο του ΟΤΕ έχουν (με επιφύλαξη για τον ΟΤΕ)

----------


## lunatic

> Επιτελους σε 10 ημερες ετοιμη και η καμπινα επι της Μαυρογιαννη στο 70 πριν το σπιτι του Αγιου Γεωργιου.Ημουν τωρα το πρωι μαζι με τον εργολαβο που την ετοιμαζε.



Ηταν με το λαπτοπ κτλ ? απο την στιγμη που τελειωσει η διαδικασια αυτη μετα τι παιζει ? ποια ειναι τα επομενα βηματα

----------


## siemos

> Ηταν με το λαπτοπ κτλ ? απο την στιγμη που τελειωσει η διαδικασια αυτη μετα τι παιζει ? ποια ειναι τα επομενα βηματα


Δεν ειχε laptop μου ειπε οτι η καμπινα ειναι ενεργοποιημενη και οτι εκανε καποιες τελευταιες ρυθμισεις και σε 10 ημερες περιπου θα ειναι ετοιμη.
Αρα αναμενουμε.Ο ιδιος μου ειπε οτι την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ειχε δωσει την καμπινα στην Κομνηνων που ειναι στον επανω δρομο.

----------


## segway

Καλημέρα,

Ενεργοποίηση της  VDSL  από σήμερα (αριθμός καμπίνας 022)
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7937.



Άντε και στα δικά σας. 
(Δεν δουλεύει το VOIP ακόμα, αλλά πιστεύω θα φτιάξει μέσα στην μέρα!)

segway

----------


## macro

Με ρωτησε γνωστος μου για Δωδωνης στο υψος του μαιευτηριου Μητερα αν υπαρχει καποια προβλεψη και ποτε. Γνωριζει κανεις κατι?

----------


## spyzit

Segway πόσες μέρες νωρίτερα σου ρθε ο εξοπλισμός;

----------


## xaker

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Ενεργοποίηση της  VDSL  από σήμερα (αριθμός καμπίνας 022)
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7937.
> 
> 
> 
> Άντε και στα δικά σας. 
> (Δεν δουλεύει το VOIP ακόμα, αλλά πιστεύω θα φτιάξει μέσα στην μέρα!)
> ...


Καλοδούλευτη η γράμμη segway πολυ καλά τα στατιστικά της άντε να ενεργοποιηθούμε και εμείς πιο κάτω στη Λ. Αρχ. Μακαρίου!

----------


## Spyros z

Και η δικιά μου έτοιμη από την καμπίνα 116 στην μέτσοβου..Δεν έχω τηλέφωνο όμως γιατί γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## xaker

> Με ρωτησε γνωστος μου για Δωδωνης στο υψος του μαιευτηριου Μητερα αν υπαρχει καποια προβλεψη και ποτε. Γνωριζει κανεις κατι?


Καλησπέρα macro, για την περιοχή είναι προς αναβάθμιση τα παρακάτω καφαο του οτε αν έχει γίνει κάτι και σε ποια δε γνωρίζω.

----------


## segway

> Segway πόσες μέρες νωρίτερα σου ρθε ο εξοπλισμός;


Μου ήρθε την Παρασκευή δηλαδή 5 μέρες πριν.

Segway

- - - Updated - - -




> Και η δικιά μου έτοιμη από την καμπίνα 116 στην μέτσοβου..Δεν έχω τηλέφωνο όμως γιατί γίνεται αυτό?


Πρέπει να αλλάξεις την συνδεσμολογία για VOIP σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό 
και φυσικά να το ρυθμίσουν από τον πάροχο (η vodafone έχει κλειδωμένο το menu/router
και δεν δίνει password κλπ).
Αν ανάβει το πράσινο φωτάκι της τηλεφωνίας (για router H300s Vodafone μιλάω)
πρέπει να συνδέσεις το τηλέφωνο απευθείας με το router στο πίσω μέρος.

Seg

----------


## spyzit

[QUOTE=segway;6774807]Μου ήρθε την Παρασκευή δηλαδή 5 μέρες πριν.

Segway

Σε ρωτάω γιατί εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση από 5-3-2020 και σήμερα μου είπαν ότι ακόμα δεν έχει δώσει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης ο ΟΤΕ. Σε πόσες μέρες απ' την αίτηση ενεργοποιήθηκε;

----------


## segway

spyzit,

 Αίτηση έκανα την τρίτη 10/3 στην  Vodafone για αναβάθμιση γραμμής σε  vdsl,
το router μου παραδόθηκε την παρασκευή 13/3, η γραμμή  vdsl  ενεργοποιήθηκε 
(internet)  το απόγευμα τρίτη 17/3 και χθες το μεσημέρι 18/3 ενεργοποιήθηκε και
το  voip!!

Seg

----------


## gemantzu

Του ΟΤΕ οι καμπίνες δεν έχουν UPS, τουλάχιστον όχι στο Κ. Νεοχωρόπουλο. Όταν πέφτει το ρεύμα στην περιοχή, κλείνει και το ιντερνετ.

----------


## gartzos

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω (αν φυσικά δεν έχει πρόβλημα κάποιος και θέλει να απαντήσει) σε ποια νούμερα της 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου στην Ανατολή κατάφεραν να βάλουν VDSL 50 ή 100 mbps. Στο νούμερο 12 που είμαι, μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση της Cosmote και μου είπαν ότι δεν ξέρουν σίγουρα. Και επειδή όπως είχα γράψει σε προηγούμενο post περίμενα 2 χρόνια τη Wind και ποτέ δεν συνδέθηκα (λόγω απουσίας γραμμών όπως μου έλεγαν), από την Cosmote μου είπαν πως μπορούν να μου εγγυηθούν ότι υπάρχει γραμμή για 24 σύνδεση. Αλλά δεν θέλω να συμφωνήσω με την Cosmote με σχεδόν 30ευρώ τον μήνα πάγιο και η ταχύτητα να είναι 6 ή 7 mbps.

----------


## xaker

Γεια σε όλους, βρήκα και άλλες ενεργοποιημένες καμπίνες, είναι οι παρακάτω

- 495-224 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019   ΑΡΧ. ΜΑΚΑΡΙΟΥ 20 (ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ SKATE PARK)
- 495-225 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019	ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΣΑΤΗ 43 (ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ PASSAGIO CAFE)			
- 495-229 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019	ΑΙΑΚΙΔΩΝ 44
- 495-409 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019	ΔΟΣΙΘΕΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΙΤΟΥ 2
- 495-417 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019	ΖΑΓΟΡΙΟΥ 20
- 495-419 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019	ΒΛΑΧΑΒΑ 40
- 495-442 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2019   ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ ΒΗΛΑΡΑ 26

- 1218-106 ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ VDSL Vectoring Q2/2019 Ριζάρη 51-47
- 1218-114 ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ VDSL Vectoring Q2/2019 Στάμου Ιωάννη 27-15

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ενεργοποιήθηκε και άλλη καμπίνα 495-466 (ΟΤΕ) Σβώλου και Μαυρογιάννη.
*Το είδα με την αναζήτηση της vodafone

----------


## siemos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους ενεργοποιήθηκε και άλλη καμπίνα 495-466 (ΟΤΕ) Σβώλου και Μαυρογιάννη.
> *Το είδα με την αναζήτηση της vodafone


Το ειδα και εγω στο στενο που ειμαι Καλαμα δινει κανονικα 50 και 100.
Επιτελους!!!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Αριστείδη Χρηστίδη ο ΟΤΕ δίνει έως 100, το τσέκαρα με το σταθερο της κοπελας μου. Φαντάζομαι το καφαο θα είναι στην Αιακιδων

----------


## stratios

Καλησπέρα! 
Μένω Κάτσαρη και παίρνω απόο την καμπίνα 
495-225 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring Q2/2019 ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΣΑΤΗ 43 (ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ PASSAGIO CAFE). 

Έκανα αίτηση χθες για 100άρα. 

Φεύγω από Nova(forthnet) και πάω Cosmote. 

Μετά από λίγες ώρες μου ήρθε μήνυμα ότι έγινε αποδεκτή από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο. 

Ξέρει κανένας τι παίζει με την πορεία της αίτησης? Πόσες μέρες θα κάνει περίπου? 

Από το κατάστημα μου είπαν ότι επειδή υπάρχουν όλα τα στοιχεία της γραμμής 
(αριθμός φανταστικού βρόγχου) μπορεί ακόμη σε 1 μέρα να συνδεθει.  

Προσπαθώ να βγάλω γραμμή στο 13888 αλλά 3 φορές που προσπάθησα περίμενα 20+ λεπτά και τίποτα.

----------


## spyzit

Εχω κάνει αίτηση για φορητότητα απο forthnet στη vodafone απο 05/03/2020. την 14η μερα 19/3/2020 προχώρησε επιτέλους η αίτηση. Με πήρανε 2 φορές απο την nova γιατι φέυγω, τους εξήγησα ότι δε δίνουν vdsl και ότι έχω 10 χρόνια ταχύτητα περίπου 4 mbit και δεν μπορώ να περιμένω. Απο χθές το βράδυ η ταχυτητά μου στη forthnet έχει παέι στα 6.5 mbit. Μπορεί κάποιος να το εξηγήσει? (θα παιρνω vdsl απο καμπινα vodafone no 007 περιοχή αγια σοφια ανατολής)

Update: έφαγα άκυρο από Vodafone πριν λίγο. Η καμπίνα δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα

----------


## lunatic

Cosmote είχαμε...δεν απαντάνε πουθενά και για κανένα λόγο...
Χτές είχα θέμα δεν άναβε το κουμπάκι online ... φτιάχτηκε μετά απο καμιά ώρα και σήμερα δεν πάει καθόλου καλά...
Έχει κανένας άλλος θέματα ?

----------


## BeyondMAD

Έχουν ξεκινήσει να δίνουν διαθεσιμότητες σε καμπίνες που είναι για Q2, ενώ εγώ που είμαι για Q1 εδώ και ένα μήνα τίποτα. Το έχουν χάσει τελείως;

----------


## xaker

> Έχουν ξεκινήσει να δίνουν διαθεσιμότητες σε καμπίνες που είναι για Q2, ενώ εγώ που είμαι για Q1 εδώ και ένα μήνα τίποτα. Το έχουν χάσει τελείως;


Ναι συμβαίνει αυτό που λές και η δικιά μου ή 29 KV VODAFONE /234(ΟΤΕ)   στην Αρχιεπισκοπου Μακαρίου ειναι για Q1 και έχει ξεμείνει με το καλώδιο της ΔΕΗ απο τον ιανουάριο στην κολώνα ενώ οι υπόλοιπες στον ίδιο δρόμο είναι συνδεδεμένες και ενεργοποιημένες πλέον και ηταν για Q2. Υπομονή ειδικά και με τα τελευταία γεγονότα.

----------


## Teots

Καλησπέρα παιδιά 

Γνωρίζει κανένας τι γίνεται με την καμπίνα στο κυκλικό απέναντι από το περίπτερο του Αγίου Γεωργίου στην βορείου Ηπείρου ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## BeyondMAD

@theties: Διάβασα το νηματάκι, ρωτάς συχνά για Νεοφύτου Δούκα ➡ Q2
@xaker: Το KV στο οποίο αναφέρομαι έχει συνδεθεί από Οκτώβριο, και υπάλληλο που βρήκα 2 μήνες πριν μου είπε για "_αρχές Μαρτίου_". Δεν έχει να κάνει με τα τελευταία γεγονότα καθόλου, μια χαρά δουλεύουν και αυτές τις μέρες, απλά δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Δεν υπάρχει καμία λογική στο να ασχολούνται με/ενεργοποιούν ήδη Q2 KV από τη στιγμή που αρκετές Q1 εκκρεμούν και το Q1 λήγει σε 5 μέρες. Τι να πω εμένα ίσως με προλάβουν.
@teots: Δες καλύτερα τι αριθμό από ADSL-KV έρχεται σε σένα, κουτί αν πρόκεται για μονοκατοικία (μπορεί να είναι λίγο μακριά ή σε άλλο σπίτι), ή κατανεμητή για πολυκατοικία.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και η παρακάτω 495-226 28Η ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL VECTORING Q1/2020. Πάλι καλά ήταν απο Q1.

- - - Updated - - -




> @theties: Διάβασα το νηματάκι, ρωτάς συχνά για Νεοφύτου Δούκα ➡ Q2
> @xaker: Το KV στο οποίο αναφέρομαι έχει συνδεθεί από Οκτώβριο, και υπάλληλο που βρήκα 2 μήνες πριν μου είπε για "_αρχές Μαρτίου_". Δεν έχει να κάνει με τα τελευταία γεγονότα καθόλου, μια χαρά δουλεύουν και αυτές τις μέρες, απλά δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Δεν υπάρχει καμία λογική στο να ασχολούνται με/ενεργοποιούν ήδη Q2 KV από τη στιγμή που αρκετές Q1 εκκρεμούν και το Q1 λήγει σε 5 μέρες. Τι να πω εμένα ίσως με προλάβουν.
> @teots: Δες καλύτερα τι αριθμό από ADSL-KV έρχεται σε σένα, κουτί αν πρόκεται για μονοκατοικία (μπορεί να είναι λίγο μακριά ή σε άλλο σπίτι), ή κατανεμητή για πολυκατοικία.


Μακάρι να εχουν τελειώσει όλες οι εργασίες δεη,οτε στην καμπίνα σου γιαυτο κυρίως είπα για υπομονή γιατί όποτε θέλει ο εκάστοτε εργολάβος κάνει τις εργασίες και ίσως με τα τελευταία να μειωθούν και αυτές για κάποιο διάστημα. 
Τώρα αν έχουν μείνει οι τελικές ρυθμίσεις ναι ίσως να σαι τυχερός και να προλάβεις το Q1, απο απορία σε πια καμπίνα αναφέρεσαι? 
Τώρα όσον αφορά τα λεγόμενα του τεχνικού πολλές φορές λένε πράγματα και δεν έχουνε βγει δε μου κάνει εντύπωση. Ο προγραμματισμός του ΕΕΤΤ πάντως έχει πάει περίπατο και το βλέπουμε δηλαδή πως κινούνται π.χ. βολεύει τον εργολάβο να συνδέσει με ρεύμα όλη τη μακαρίου απο το 1 μέχρι το 30 το κάνει και ας είναι Q2, όπως και έγινε στην δικιά μου περίπτωση που ξεμείναμε απο εκεί και κάτω. Επίσης εξαρχής μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί ήταν δυσανάλογη η αναλογία σε ενεργοποιήσεις, το Q1 είχε 23 και το Q2 91 (σε ένα τρίμηνο).

----------


## BeyondMAD

> σε πια καμπίνα αναφέρεσαι?




```
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7878
```

Τον υπάλληλο τον βρήκα στην 7876. Η ηλεκτροδοσία για αυτές έχει ολοκληρωθεί εδώ και μήνες.

----------


## Teots

@Beyondmad παίρνω από αριθμό 425-2 που βρίσκεται σε γείτονα στην Καναρη ! Ειναι ο δρομοσ  Πουκατεβαίνει για τον Όμιλο ! Όλοι αυτοι έχουν σαν κέντρο το κουτί του Αγίου Γεωργίου που μάλλον θα μεταφερθεί στο νέο κουτί του κυκλικού

Ξέρει κανεις ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθεί ;

----------


## BeyondMAD

> @Beyondmad παίρνω από αριθμό 425-2 που βρίσκεται σε γείτονα στην Καναρη ! Ειναι ο δρομοσ  Πουκατεβαίνει για τον Όμιλο ! Όλοι αυτοι έχουν σαν κέντρο το κουτί του Αγίου Γεωργίου που μάλλον θα μεταφερθεί στο νέο κουτί του κυκλικού
> 
> Ξέρει κανεις ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθεί ;


Q2 2020 αν όλα πάνε καλά.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Thank you, το βρήκα και εγώ πριν από λίγο σε κάποιο τοπικ ???? Q2 είναι Απριλης-Ιούνιος

----------


## BeyondMAD

Εάν δεν σου τύχει κάποιο απρόοπτο, ναι.

----------


## kyramas

Έχει κάποιος το excel για το χρονοδιάγραμμα ενεργοποίησης ?
Δεν το βρίσκω
Thanks

----------


## spyzit

Πάντως επαναλαμβάνω να μη στηρίζετε στη διαθεσιμότητα που δίνουν τα site μέσω διεύθυνσης. Ένα μήνα με διαβεβαίωναν από τη vf ότι η αίτηση μου θα προχωρήσει και  τελικά άκυρο. Και φανταστείτε ότι η καμπίνα μου έχει ρεύμα από πέρσι τον Ιούνιο και πριν 1μιση μήνα άλλαξε εξ ολοκλήρου και το αντίστοιχο καφαο ο ΟΤΕ. Μήπως να κάνω ΟΤΕ αίτηση; Έχει εμπειρία κανείς;

----------


## BeyondMAD

@kyramas: Appendix2.7z
@spyzit: Εάν κάνεις αίτηση χωρίς να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα απλά θα την απορρίψει το σύστημα, θα μπορούσες μέσω τηλεφώνου. Δυστυχώς τα site είναι ο μόνος τρόπος που έχουμε.

----------


## kyramas

> @kyramas: Appendix2.7z
> @spyzit: Εάν κάνεις αίτηση χωρίς να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα απλά θα την απορρίψει το σύστημα, θα μπορούσες μέσω τηλεφώνου. Δυστυχώς τα site είναι ο μόνος τρόπος που έχουμε.


Thanks

----------


## spyzit

Eγω έκανα τηλεφωνικα αίτηση επειδή μου έβγαζε διαθεσιμοτητα η vodafone. Καμπινα 177  Q4/2019. Με πηραν τηλ τεχνικοι της vodafone και επεμειναν οτι θα προχωρησει η αιτηση και μετα απο 20 μέρες μου ειπαν τελικα δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα. Απλα δεν ξερω αν με τον οτε υπαρχει καλυτερη τυχη.

----------


## Kostinos

> Eγω έκανα τηλεφωνικα αίτηση επειδή μου έβγαζε διαθεσιμοτητα η vodafone. Καμπινα 177  Q4/2019. Με πηραν τηλ τεχνικοι της vodafone και επεμειναν οτι θα προχωρησει η αιτηση και μετα απο 20 μέρες μου ειπαν τελικα δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα. Απλα δεν ξερω αν με τον οτε υπαρχει καλυτερη τυχη.


Η καμπίνα είναι vodafone,  κι ΟΤΕ να πάς θα κάνει αίτηση στή Vodafone, καλό είναι οταν θές κάνεις αίτηση για  vdsl να μήν ελέγχεις για διαθεσιμότητα vdsl μόνο από ένα, τώρα άν κάνεις έλεγχο διαθέσιμότητας στόν  ΟΤΕ θα σου βγάλει "χρειάζεται διερεύνηση" :Cool:

----------


## ariss22

Καλησπερα, μπορω να ρωτησω κατι;
Οπως ειχατε πει οτι ζαγοριου 20 ειναι ενεργοποιημενη η καμπινα, εγω μενω ζγοριου 3 και χθες πηρα τηλ την vodafone για να ρωτησω για vdsl και μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσημοτητα.
Τι φαση, ξερετε τι γινεται;

----------


## xaker

> Καλησπερα, μπορω να ρωτησω κατι;
> Οπως ειχατε πει οτι ζαγοριου 20 ειναι ενεργοποιημενη η καμπινα, εγω μενω ζγοριου 3 και χθες πηρα τηλ την vodafone για να ρωτησω για vdsl και μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσημοτητα.
> Τι φαση, ξερετε τι γινεται;


Καλησπέρα ariss22 όντως τώρα δε βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα ενώ πρίν είχε όταν το χα ελέγξει, ίσως να έχει γίνει κάτι και την αφαίρεσαν προς το παρόν.

*ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ*
- 495-417 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring Q2/2020 ΖΑΓΟΡΙΟΥ 20 *βγήκε προσώρινα απο τις ενεργοποιημένες* μετά απο ενημέρωση του *ariss22* και επανελέγχο στο vodafone.gr

----------


## Kostinos

> Καλησπέρα ariss22 όντως τώρα δε βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα ενώ πρίν είχε, ίσως να έχει γίνει κάτι και την αφαιρέσαν προς το παρόν.


Ίσως να βρέθηκε κάποιο θέμα στίν καμπίνα...

----------


## xaker

> Ίσως να βρέθηκε κάποιο θέμα στίν καμπίνα...


Μπορεί και να μην είχε ενεργοποιηθεί όντως και να μπήκε απο λάθος όταν τις περνούσανε όλα είναι πιθανά.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπερα, μπορω να ρωτησω κατι;
> Οπως ειχατε πει οτι ζαγοριου 20 ειναι ενεργοποιημενη η καμπινα, εγω μενω ζγοριου 3 και χθες πηρα τηλ την vodafone για να ρωτησω για vdsl και μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσημοτητα.
> Τι φαση, ξερετε τι γινεται;


Είτε παίρνεις από άλλη, είτε κάποιο λάθος έκαναν που δε μου φαίνεται καθόλου απίθανο. Για το επόμενο τρίμηνο προορίζεται οπότε έχεις ακόμα.

----------


## 3llinas

Καλησπερα παιδια, 

σημερα στην αναζητηση διαθεσιμοτητας της vodafone μου βγαζει πλεον 50 και 100 αλλα οχι σε αλλους παροχους. Ποσο παιρνει συνήθως για να γινει ενημέρωση διαθεσιμοτητας στους λοιπους παροχους ωστε να μπορεσω να κανω αναβάθμιση σε VDSL ? Εχει κανενας ιδεα ? Αφορα καμπινα 060 - 8407-405 εφυρας και τσιφλικοπουλου

----------


## spyzit

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπερα παιδια, 
> 
> σημερα στην αναζητηση διαθεσιμοτητας της vodafone μου βγαζει πλεον 50 και 100 αλλα οχι σε αλλους παροχους. Ποσο παιρνει συνήθως για να γινει ενημέρωση διαθεσιμοτητας στους λοιπους παροχους ωστε να μπορεσω να κανω αναβάθμιση σε VDSL ? Εχει κανενας ιδεα ? Αφορα καμπινα 060 - 8407-405 εφυρας και τσιφλικοπουλου


Εμένα μου βγαζει μόνο η vodafone απο 15 Φεβρουαριου (οπως εσένα), έκανα αίτηση 5 Μαρτίου και 27 μαρτιου μου είπαν ότι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμότητα τελικα. Όταν φτανει στο σταδιο ημερομηνιας ενεργοποιησης απο τον ΟΤΕ εχεις επισημη απάντηση.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπερα παιδια, 
> 
> σημερα στην αναζητηση διαθεσιμοτητας της vodafone μου βγαζει πλεον 50 και 100 αλλα οχι σε αλλους παροχους. Ποσο παιρνει συνήθως για να γινει ενημέρωση διαθεσιμοτητας στους λοιπους παροχους ωστε να μπορεσω να κανω αναβάθμιση σε VDSL ? Εχει κανενας ιδεα ? Αφορα καμπινα 060 - 8407-405 εφυρας και τσιφλικοπουλου


Αν είσαι σε άλλον πάροχο, πάρε τηλέφωνα, το πότε θα ενημερώσει ο καθένας τα συστήματά του είναι τυχαίο, αν και είσαι για Q2 οπότε μάλλον θα αργήσει. Μέχρι 100 πηγαίνουν οι κάρτες στα KV της vodafone. 
@spyzit: Είναι να μην σου τύχει...για Q1 ενεργοποίηση μιλάμε;

----------


## spyzit

> @spyzit: Είναι να μην σου τύχει...για Q1 ενεργοποίηση μιλάμε;


Q4/19 φίλε μου. Ότι να ναι. Η καμπίνα μου ήταν ρευματοδοτημενη από Ιούνιο του 2019.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Q4/19 φίλε μου. Ότι να ναι. Η καμπίνα μου ήταν ρευματοδοτημενη από Ιούνιο του 2019.


Καλά, γελοίοι. Κάποιο λάθος έχουν κάνει. Σε ποιό adsl-kv αντιστοιχεί;

----------


## 3llinas

Καταλαβα παιδια....θα κανω μια δοκιμη αυριο να παρω ενα τηλεφωνο την wind μηπως και

----------


## BeyondMAD

Και εγώ θα αρχίσω τα τηλέφωνα να δω τι γίνεται μιας και λήγει το επίσημο χρονοδιάγραμμα.

----------


## spyzit

> Καλά, γελοίοι. Κάποιο λάθος έχουν κάνει. Σε ποιό adsl-kv αντιστοιχεί;


1218-177

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πιστέυω πάντως οτι όταν βγάζει ο χ πάροχος που είναι και αυτός που έχει αναλάβει το έργο στην περίπτωση αυτή η vodafone, οτι η καμπίνα δίνει 50 ή 100Mbps σημαίνει ότι τα τμήματα που ασχολούνται με το θέμα αυτό δώσανε το οκ δηλαδή ότι έχουν τελειώσει οι εργασίες και είναι ενεργή η χ καμπίνα. Δε νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κάποιο όφελος να γίνονται αιτήσεις και να γίνεται όλο αυτό το μπέρδεμα όπως την περιπτωση του spyzit. Λογικά πάντα είτε κάποιο λάθος στα σύστηματα π.χ. βάση διεύθυνσης θα το πούνε και ώς συστημικό λάθος η κάποιο συνεταιρικό ραντεβού με τον οτε δε κάθεται μιας και εμπλέκεται και αυτός λόγω του ενδιάμεσου καφάο(ΟΤΕ) ή στη χειρότερη περίπτωση κάτι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί όντως στην ενεργοποιήση και είναι σε αναμονή.

Γενικά και ο προγραμματισμός του ΕΕΤΤ όπως έχω ξαναπεί έχει πάει περίπατο γίνονται ενεργοποιήσεις σε στυλ κλήρωση τζόκερ δηλαδή όπως βολέυει ολοκληρώνοντας αυτές του Q2 αντε και καμία του Q1 αν τύχει. 
Τέλος 1 μέρα έμεινε για το Q1 και είναι κάποιες περιπτώσεις που δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν όπως και η δικιά μου ίσως για να προχωρήσει το έργο γενικά και αφήνουν μισο τελειωμένες καμπίνες εδω και εκεί. 
Το ότι βγαίνει ο προγραμματισμός δε σημαίνει ότι θα τηρηθεί ευλαβικά απο τον εκάστοτε πάροχο όπως έχει φανεί χρόνια τώρα, καλή ώρα η wind που πήγε ένα μεγάλο μέρος των καμπινών της απο το 20 στο 21.
Υπομονή σε όλους μας σίγουρα έχει αργήσει το vdsl για τα γιάννενα αρκετά χρόνια, τώρα φαίνεται να είναι πιο κοντά τουλάχιστον και να κινείται κάπως το έργο, μακάρι το Q2 να έχει αρκετές ενεργοποιήσεις.

----------


## spyzit

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πιστέυω πάντως οτι όταν βγάζει ο χ πάροχος που είναι και αυτός που έχει αναλάβει το έργο στην περίπτωση αυτή η vodafone, οτι η καμπίνα δίνει 50 ή 100Mbps σημαίνει ότι τα τμήματα που ασχολούνται με το θέμα αυτό δώσανε το οκ δηλαδή ότι έχουν τελειώσει οι εργασίες και είναι ενεργή η χ καμπίνα. Δε νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κάποιο όφελος να γίνονται αιτήσεις και να γίνεται όλο αυτό το μπέρδεμα όπως την περιπτωση του spyzit. Λογικά πάντα είτε κάποιο λάθος στα σύστηματα π.χ. βάση διεύθυνσης θα το πούνε και ώς συστημικό λάθος η κάποιο συνεταιρικό ραντεβού με τον οτε δε κάθεται μιας και εμπλέκεται και αυτός λόγω του ενδιάμεσου καφάο(ΟΤΕ) ή στη χειρότερη περίπτωση κάτι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί όντως στην ενεργοποιήση και είναι σε αναμονή.
> 
> Γενικά και ο προγραμματισμός του ΕΕΤΤ όπως έχω ξαναπεί έχει πάει περίπατο γίνονται ενεργοποιήσεις σε στυλ κλήρωση τζόκερ δηλαδή όπως βολέυει ολοκληρώνοντας αυτές του Q2 αντε και καμία του Q1 αν τύχει. 
> Τέλος 1 μέρα έμεινε για το Q1 και είναι κάποιες περιπτώσεις που δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν όπως και η δικιά μου ίσως για να προχωρήσει το έργο γενικά και αφήνουν μισο τελειωμένες καμπίνες εδω και εκεί. 
> Το ότι βγαίνει ο προγραμματισμός δε σημαίνει ότι θα τηρηθεί ευλαβικά απο τον εκάστοτε πάροχο όπως έχει φανεί χρόνια τώρα, καλή ώρα η wind που πήγε ένα μεγάλο μέρος των καμπινών της απο το 20 στο 21.
> Υπομονή σε όλους μας σίγουρα έχει αργήσει το vdsl για τα γιάννενα αρκετά χρόνια, τώρα φαίνεται να είναι πιο κοντά τουλάχιστον και να κινείται κάπως το έργο, μακάρι το Q2 να έχει αρκετές ενεργοποιήσεις.


Μπορώ να διαμαρτυρηθώ κάπου επίσημα και θα βγάλω άκρη;

----------


## xaker

> Μπορώ να διαμαρτυρηθώ κάπου επίσημα και θα βγάλω άκρη;


Καλημέρα ή ΕΕΤΤ έχει μια τέτοια φόρμα για τον καταναλωτή που γίνονται καταγγελίες/παράπονα. Γενικά για τέτοιου είδους κινήσεις χρειάζεται να έχεις στοιχεία όπως email ή αίτηση όχι μόνο προφορικούς διαλόγους. Τώρα αν θα βγεί άκρη είναι ένα θέμα και αυτό αναλόγως πάντα την περίπτωση.

Το link του ΕΕΤΤ
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ataggelia.html

----------


## spyzit

> Καλημέρα ή ΕΕΤΤ έχει μια τέτοια φόρμα για τον καταναλωτή που γίνονται καταγγελίες/παράπονα. Γενικά για τέτοιου είδους κινήσεις χρειάζεται να έχεις στοιχεία όπως email ή αίτηση όχι μόνο προφορικούς διαλόγους. Τώρα αν θα βγεί άκρη είναι ένα θέμα και αυτό αναλόγως πάντα την περίπτωση.
> 
> Το link του ΕΕΤΤ
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ataggelia.html


Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση. Εγώ θέλω να διαμαρτυρηθω γιατί η καμπίνα είχε χρόνοδιάγραμμα ολοκλήρωσης Q4/2019. Είναι αρμόδια η ΕΕΤΤ για αυτό.

----------


## stratios

Καλησπέρα. 
Έκανα αίτηση πριν μία εβδομάδα για 100άρα και ενώ φαινότνα ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα κανονικά, 
μου δώσανε και ρούτερ και μου είπαν σε 2-3 μέρες θα συνδεθώ, σήμερα με πήρανε και μου είπαν
ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα προς το παρον. 
Καμπίνα 495-225 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring Q2/2019 ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΣΑΤΗ 43 (ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ PASSAGIO CAFE)

----------


## Άρης13

Ετσι οπως πανε, 6 μηνες πισω θα μας πανε με τις ενεργοποιησεις.

----------


## xaker

> Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση. Εγώ θέλω να διαμαρτυρηθω γιατί η καμπίνα είχε χρόνοδιάγραμμα ολοκλήρωσης Q4/2019. Είναι αρμόδια η ΕΕΤΤ για αυτό.


Λογικά ναι και ή ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να ναι πέραν του ίδιου του παρόχου μιας και βγάζει και τον προγραμματισμό, δοκίμασε το δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα. 
> Έκανα αίτηση πριν μία εβδομάδα για 100άρα και ενώ φαινότνα ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα κανονικά, 
> μου δώσανε και ρούτερ και μου είπαν σε 2-3 μέρες θα συνδεθώ, σήμερα με πήρανε και μου είπαν
> ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα προς το παρον. 
> Καμπίνα 495-225 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring Q2/2019 ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΣΑΤΗ 43 (ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ PASSAGIO CAFE)


Εντάξει κάτι συμβαίνει αυτά είναι κωμικοτραγικά απλά λένε οτι δε είναι διαθέσιμη προς το παρόν. 
Είτε λόγω οτε που μπορεί να ρίχνει άκυρα(μιας και εμπλέκεται και αυτός λόγω του παλιού καφάο) για χ λόγους είτε και των 2 εταιριών ή απο κάτι άλλο που τι αλλο να είναι σε αυτές τις περιπτωσεις που έχουν γίνει τα πάντα λίγες οι πιθανότητες. 
Δυστηχώς από ότι βλέπω ίσως μας πάει πίσω η κατάσταση με τον ιό μιας και δε δουλεύουν όλα τα συνεργεία και τεχνικοί όπως πριν.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> 1218-177


Αυτή είναι για Q2/2020. Έχεις ακόμα.




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πιστέυω πάντως οτι όταν βγάζει ο χ πάροχος που είναι και αυτός που έχει αναλάβει το έργο στην περίπτωση αυτή η vodafone, οτι η καμπίνα δίνει 50 ή 100Mbps σημαίνει ότι τα τμήματα που ασχολούνται με το θέμα αυτό δώσανε το οκ δηλαδή ότι έχουν τελειώσει οι εργασίες και είναι ενεργή η χ καμπίνα. Δε νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κάποιο όφελος να γίνονται αιτήσεις και να γίνεται όλο αυτό το μπέρδεμα όπως την περιπτωση του spyzit. Λογικά πάντα είτε κάποιο λάθος στα σύστηματα π.χ. βάση διεύθυνσης θα το πούνε και ώς συστημικό λάθος η κάποιο συνεταιρικό ραντεβού με τον οτε δε κάθεται μιας και εμπλέκεται και αυτός λόγω του ενδιάμεσου καφάο(ΟΤΕ) ή στη χειρότερη περίπτωση κάτι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί όντως στην ενεργοποιήση και είναι σε αναμονή.
> 
> Γενικά και ο προγραμματισμός του ΕΕΤΤ όπως έχω ξαναπεί έχει πάει περίπατο γίνονται ενεργοποιήσεις σε στυλ κλήρωση τζόκερ δηλαδή όπως βολέυει ολοκληρώνοντας αυτές του Q2 αντε και καμία του Q1 αν τύχει. 
> Τέλος 1 μέρα έμεινε για το Q1 και είναι κάποιες περιπτώσεις που δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν όπως και η δικιά μου ίσως για να προχωρήσει το έργο γενικά και αφήνουν μισο τελειωμένες καμπίνες εδω και εκεί. 
> Το ότι βγαίνει ο προγραμματισμός δε σημαίνει ότι θα τηρηθεί ευλαβικά απο τον εκάστοτε πάροχο όπως έχει φανεί χρόνια τώρα, καλή ώρα η wind που πήγε ένα μεγάλο μέρος των καμπινών της απο το 20 στο 21.
> Υπομονή σε όλους μας σίγουρα έχει αργήσει το vdsl για τα γιάννενα αρκετά χρόνια, τώρα φαίνεται να είναι πιο κοντά τουλάχιστον και να κινείται κάπως το έργο, μακάρι το Q2 να έχει αρκετές ενεργοποιήσεις.


Από τη στιγμή που τα παράτησε η κοσμοτέ (τότε ΟΤΕ) πριν 3-4 χρόνια και άφησε όλο το κέντρο και τα ανατολικά εκτός, φαινόταν πως θα αργούσε αυτό το παραμύθι. Το αστείο είναι πως με GPON τα έργα θα είχαν τελειώσει πολύ νωρίτερα και πέραν της ανώτερης ποιότητας θα είμασταν και έτοιμοι για το μέλλον, όπως θα έπρεπε να γίνει αφού καθυστέρησε τόσο. Γενικά μιας και δεν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς, ούτε οι καταναλωτές ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ, φτάσαμε εδώ που είμαστε. Καθυστέρησε μια φορά για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο, δεκτόν, πήρε γενναιόδωρη παράταση και ούτε πάλι, ε η ΕΕΤΤ οφείλει να κάνει κάτι για αυτό.




> Καλησπέρα. 
> Έκανα αίτηση πριν μία εβδομάδα για 100άρα και ενώ φαινότνα ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα κανονικά, 
> μου δώσανε και ρούτερ και μου είπαν σε 2-3 μέρες θα συνδεθώ, σήμερα με πήρανε και μου είπαν
> ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα προς το παρον. 
> Καμπίνα 495-225 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL Vectoring Q2/2019 ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΣΑΤΗ 43 (ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ PASSAGIO CAFE)


Είναι για Q2 και αυτή. Οπότε αναμονή σίγουρα. Πολύ γελοίο να βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα και στη συνέχεια να σε καλούν και να λένε τελικά όχι, ή έχει ή δεν έχει.

Γενικά κάντε καταγγελίες, μόνο έτσι γίνεται πλέον. Οι ενεργοποιήσεις και οι κατασκευές λειτουργούν κανονικά ίσως με μειωμένο ρυθμό.

----------


## stratios

> Λογικά ναι και ή ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να ναι πέραν του ίδιου του παρόχου μιας και βγάζει και τον προγραμματισμό, δοκίμασε το δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εντάξει κάτι συμβαίνει αυτά είναι κωμικοτραγικά απλά λένε οτι δε είναι διαθέσιμη προς το παρόν. 
> Είτε λόγω οτε που μπορεί να ρίχνει άκυρα(μιας και εμπλέκεται και αυτός λόγω του παλιού καφάο) για χ λόγους είτε και των 2 εταιριών ή απο κάτι άλλο που τι αλλο να είναι σε αυτές τις περιπτωσεις που έχουν γίνει τα πάντα λίγες οι πιθανότητες. 
> Δυστηχώς από ότι βλέπω ίσως μας πάει πίσω η κατάσταση με τον ιό μιας και δε δουλεύουν όλα τα συνεργεία και τεχνικοί όπως πριν.


Μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έδινε κανονικά και στον ΟΤΕ και στη Vodafone και τώρα δε δίνει σε κανένα από τα δύο.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έδινε κανονικά και στον ΟΤΕ και στη Vodafone και τώρα δε δίνει σε κανένα από τα δύο.


Από προσωρινό τεστ μέχρι λάθος δικό τους, πολλά είναι πιθανά και κανείς δεν ξέρει σίγουρα τι έγινε.

----------


## xaker

> Μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έδινε κανονικά και στον ΟΤΕ και στη Vodafone και τώρα δε δίνει σε κανένα από τα δύο.


Εγώ που έκανα μια δοκιμή τώρα με βάση τη διέυθυνση της καμπίνας Χ.Κατσαρη 45 και με το σταθερο τηλ. της καφετέριας πιο κάτω βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα.
ίσως με βάση τη διεύθυνση σου και το νούμερο σου να κλεισαν τη διαθεσιμότητα αφού επιμένουν οτι δε δίνει τώρα.

----------


## stratios

> Εγώ που έκανα μια δοκιμή τώρα με βάση τη διέυθυνση της καμπίνας Χ.Κατσαρη 45 και με το σταθερο τηλ. της καφετέριας πιο κάτω βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα.
> ίσως με βάση τη διεύθυνση σου και το νούμερο σου να κλεισαν τη διαθεσιμότητα αφού επιμένουν οτι δε δίνει τώρα.


Είναι Χρήστους Κάτσαρη 35. 
Το αστείο είναι ότι με διεύθυνση δε βγάζει, ενώ αν βάλεις το τηλέφωνο από το Passagio που είναι ΟΤΕ (2651034442) βγάζει ότι έχει κανονικά.... 
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι κάτι προσορινό και δε θα χρειαστεί να περιμένω άλλους 6 μήνες. 
Απογοήτευση...

- - - Updated - - -




> Από προσωρινό τεστ μέχρι λάθος δικό τους, πολλά είναι πιθανά και κανείς δεν ξέρει σίγουρα τι έγινε.



Ας ελπίσουμε να αλλάξει και πάλι σε διαθέσιμο σύντομα!

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ας ελπίσουμε να αλλάξει και πάλι σε διαθέσιμο σύντομα!


Βεβαίως. Να δούμε τώρα που μάλλον θα βγει η σχετική ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## stratios

> Βεβαίως. Να δούμε τώρα που μάλλον θα βγει η σχετική ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ.


Τι ανακοίνωση??

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Τι ανακοίνωση??




```
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/1152529-%CE%88%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%B3%CF%87%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%BC%CF%8C%CF%81%CF%86%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B7%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%9F%CE%A4%CE%95-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B9%CF%82-%CF%86%CE%AC%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82-%CE%91-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%93-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AF%CE%B1%CF%82-%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%B1%CE%B3%CF%89%CE%B3%CE%AE%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%87%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%AF%CE%B1%CF%82-VDSL-vectoring
```

Έλεγχος συμμόρφωσης, αλλά για τη βόνταφον.

----------


## spyzit

H VODAFONE εχει κατεβασει τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας?

----------


## xaker

> H VODAFONE εχει κατεβασει τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας?


Καλησπέρα spyzit έκανα μόλις μια τυχαία δοκιμή δείχνει να δουλέυει κανονικά. Καμιά φορά το κάνει ίσως να έκαναν κάτι στη σελίδα ή και στη φόρμα την ίδια.

----------


## gmaitre

Γνωρίζει κάποιος το ΚΑΦΑΟ που βρίσκεται ΡΩΜΑ -ΧΑΤΖΗ ΠΕΛΛΕΡΕΝ γωνία για πότε είναι να ενεργοποιηθεί?

----------


## lunatic

Η βονταφον δίνει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα στην Σικελιανου αλλά όταν πας να επιλέξεις πρόγραμμα σου δίνει μόνο τα έως 24 όπως και πριν. Η κοσμοτε καμία αλλαγή επίσης... Τι παίζει

----------


## dimtsiap

Μυστήρια πράγματα...

----------


## BeyondMAD

> H VODAFONE εχει κατεβασει τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας?


Από την αρχική ναι, θα τον βρείς εδώ:


```
https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafone-home/c-120130/
```




> Γνωρίζει κάποιος το ΚΑΦΑΟ που βρίσκεται ΡΩΜΑ -ΧΑΤΖΗ ΠΕΛΛΕΡΕΝ γωνία για πότε είναι να ενεργοποιηθεί?


Αν ξέρεις με ποιό adsl-kv συνδέεται μπορούμε να δούμε τι έχουν προγραμματίσει. Γενικά τα ενεργοποιούν εντελώς τυχαία, τον προγραμματισμό τον έβγαλαν τυπικά απ'ότι φαίνεται.




> Η βονταφον δίνει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα στην Σικελιανου αλλά όταν πας να επιλέξεις πρόγραμμα σου δίνει μόνο τα έως 24 όπως και πριν. Η κοσμοτε καμία αλλαγή επίσης... Τι παίζει


Ανέκαθεν το έκανε αυτό. Τώρα το τι παίζει δεν το ξέρει κανένας. Τυχαία όλα, αν σου κάτσει.




> Μυστήρια πράγματα...


Αυτά γίνονται όταν δεν κάνει κανείς την δουλειά του.


Πάντως όσοι είστε για το πρώτο τρίμηνο και δεν έχετε συνδεθεί ή δεν βγάζει ούτε διαθεσιμότητα προχωρήστε σε καταγγελίες, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.

----------


## lunatic

εγω δεν θυμαμαι πλεον ουτε το νουμερο της καμπινας μου ουτε του καφαο που συνδεεται...και βαριεμαι και να ψαξω τοσες σελιδες πισω...κανας ευκολος τροπος?  :Smile:

----------


## BeyondMAD

> εγω δεν θυμαμαι πλεον ουτε το νουμερο της καμπινας μου ουτε του καφαο που συνδεεται...και βαριεμαι και να ψαξω τοσες σελιδες πισω...κανας ευκολος τροπος?


Βλέπεις τον αριθμό του adsl-kv στον κατανεμητή αν πρόκεται για πολυκατοικία ή στο κουτάκι αν πρόκεται για μονοκατοικία (μπορεί να βρίσκεται και σε άλλο σπίτι, όπου ιχνηλατείς το καλώδιο)  :Razz:

----------


## lunatic

> Βλέπεις τον αριθμό του adsl-kv στον κατανεμητή αν πρόκεται για πολυκατοικία ή στο κουτάκι αν πρόκεται για μονοκατοικία (μπορεί να βρίσκεται και σε άλλο σπίτι, όπου ιχνηλατείς το καλώδιο)


ο κατανεμητής της πολυκατοικίας είναι ένα μαύρο χάλι...ένα ανοιγμένο πράγμα με τα καλώδια απλά όλα στον τοίχο πάνω στην ρεκλέτα...είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα γράφει πουθενά καμιά πληροφορια  :Smile:

----------


## BeyondMAD

Κανονικά θα πρέπει να το γράφει, αλλά ξέρουμε τι γίνεται  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Μέσω του Fttx τότε εάν έχει καταχωρήσει κάποιος την καμπίνα ή εάν δεις το adsl-kv αυτούσιο χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο οτι σε εξυπηρετεί το συγκεκριμένο. Υπάρχει και μια λίστα με τις διευθύνσεις (την οποία δεν έχω).

----------


## lunatic

> Κανονικά θα πρέπει να το γράφει, αλλά ξέρουμε τι γίνεται . Μέσω του Fttx τότε εάν έχει καταχωρήσει κάποιος την καμπίνα ή εάν δεις το adsl-kv αυτούσιο χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο οτι σε εξυπηρετεί το συγκεκριμένο. Υπάρχει και μια λίστα με τις διευθύνσεις (την οποία δεν έχω).



*ID: 8158-0* ISP: VODAFONE
 Type: *VDSL*  
Address: Δωδώνης& Γ. Χατζη- Πελλερεν 4Α, Ioannina 453 32, Greece
 Lat: 39.661255 Lon: 20.851784
Added by InsomniaUser: segway

Αυτή είναι που βρίσκω τα χρονοδιαγράμματα θυμίστε μου

----------


## segway

Φίλε  lunatic,
H  Vodafone  δίνει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι και για 100 στην περιοχή σου.
Βάλε ΛΕΟΦΩΡΟΣ ΔΩΔΩΝΗΣ  Ν. ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 45221  αριθμός 21   και θα σου βγάλει  ότι υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα προγράμματα:







> *ID: 8158-0* ISP: VODAFONE
>  Type: *VDSL*  
> Address: Δωδώνης& Γ. Χατζη- Πελλερεν 4Α, Ioannina 453 32, Greece
>  Lat: 39.661255 Lon: 20.851784
> Added by InsomniaUser: segway
> 
> Αυτή είναι που βρίσκω τα χρονοδιαγράμματα θυμίστε μου

----------


## spyzit

> Φίλε  lunatic,
> H  Vodafone  δίνει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι και για 100 στην περιοχή σου.
> Βάλε ΛΕΟΦΩΡΟΣ ΔΩΔΩΝΗΣ  Ν. ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 45221  αριθμός 21   και θα σου βγάλει  ότι υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα προγράμματα:


Κι εμένα ετσι μου γραφε και δεν υπηηρχε διαθεσιμοτητα. κατα τη γνωμη μου ή να περιμένει να δώσουν και οι άλλοι παροχοι διαθεσιμότητα ή να πάει σε καταστημα να του πουν σίγουρα με τον αριθμό βρόγχου, γιατι τα καταστηματα έχουν δικές τους λίστες με οδούς που εξυπηρετούνται.

----------


## lunatic

> Κι εμένα ετσι μου γραφε και δεν υπηηρχε διαθεσιμοτητα. κατα τη γνωμη μου ή να περιμένει να δώσουν και οι άλλοι παροχοι διαθεσιμότητα ή να πάει σε καταστημα να του πουν σίγουρα με τον αριθμό βρόγχου, γιατι τα καταστηματα έχουν δικές τους λίστες με οδούς που εξυπηρετούνται.



Δωδώνης είναι ο κεντρικός... Και φτάνει έως και στο ύψος της κεναν μεσαρε έως και πιο κάτω στο βενζινάδικο.... Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να το ψάχνω έτσι....  Η καμπίνα γράφει Δωδώνης και χατζη πελερεν γιατί είναι ακριβώς στην γωνία

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Αυτή είναι που βρίσκω τα χρονοδιαγράμματα θυμίστε μου


Στη σελίδα της εεττ.




> Κι εμένα ετσι μου γραφε και δεν υπηηρχε διαθεσιμοτητα. κατα τη γνωμη μου ή να περιμένει να δώσουν και οι άλλοι παροχοι διαθεσιμότητα ή να πάει σε καταστημα να του πουν σίγουρα με τον αριθμό βρόγχου, γιατι τα καταστηματα έχουν δικές τους λίστες με οδούς που εξυπηρετούνται.


Είπαμε ότι είσαι για το 2ο τρίμηνο, πολύ σύντομα ίσως.




> Δωδώνης είναι ο κεντρικός... Και φτάνει έως και στο ύψος της κεναν μεσαρε έως και πιο κάτω στο βενζινάδικο.... Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να το ψάχνω έτσι....  Η καμπίνα γράφει Δωδώνης και χατζη πελερεν γιατί είναι ακριβώς στην γωνία


Καλεσέ τους, κοσμοτέ και βόνταφον.

----------


## spyzit

> Στη σελίδα της εεττ.
> 
> 
> 
> Είπαμε ότι είσαι για το 2ο τρίμηνο, πολύ σύντομα ίσως.
> 
> 
> .


Ναι το διαπίστωσα κι εγω και σ ευχαριστω για την επισημανση, απλα για να μην ταλαιπωρηθει να μην στηριχτει στο site ή στα κεντρικα της vodafone απο τηλέφωνο. Εμενα με πηρε τεχνικος της vodafone στις 5 μέρες απο την αίτηση και ήταν κάθετος ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπινα. και στο φινάλε απογοήτευση.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μικρή ταλαιπωρία, λίγα κλικ στο site και αναμονή στο τηλέφωνο. Απογοήτευση από τότε που τα παράτησε ο ΟΤΕ και τα ανέλαβε η βόνταφον, απογοήτευση επίσης για DSL εναντι FTTH, απογοήτευση για τις 1,000 και 1 καθυστερήσεις, έχουμε μάθει πια  :Razz:

----------


## lunatic

Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.                                                              


Σε όλα πλέον μου βγάζει αυτό... έχουμε εξελίξεις λέτε? 




Μίλησα μαζί τους μου είπανε ναι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα...περιμένω να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου το εμπορικό τμήμα να γίνει μια άιτηση... (δε ξέρω τι χρειάζεται ενώ ήδη πληρώνω πακέτο για 50άρι...anyway) 
Μου είπανε ότι για την ώρα που θα χρειαστεί ο τεχνικός να κάνει την εργασία δεν θα έχω ίντερνετ και αυτό μπορεί να γίνει απο 1 έως 12 μέρες ... *το πότε θα πάει να κάνει την αλλαγή δλδ...

Τι να πώ...μέχρι να το δώ γραμμένο στο ρούτερ μου δεν πιστεύω τίποτε...θα δούμε

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.                                                              
> 
> 
> Σε όλα πλέον μου βγάζει αυτό... έχουμε εξελίξεις λέτε? 
> 
> 
> Μίλησα μαζί τους μου είπανε ναι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα...περιμένω να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου το εμπορικό τμήμα να γίνει μια άιτηση... (δε ξέρω τι χρειάζεται ενώ ήδη πληρώνω πακέτο για 50άρι...anyway) 
> Μου είπανε ότι για την ώρα που θα χρειαστεί ο τεχνικός να κάνει την εργασία δεν θα έχω ίντερνετ και αυτό μπορεί να γίνει απο 1 έως 12 μέρες ... *το πότε θα πάει να κάνει την αλλαγή δλδ...
> 
> Τι να πώ...μέχρι να το δώ γραμμένο στο ρούτερ μου δεν πιστεύω τίποτε...θα δούμε


Εδώ και 2 μήνες μου το βγάζει εμένα αυτό, ό,τι να'ναι. Ακριβώς τα ίδια και σε μένα, περιμένω κάποιο τηλέφωνο εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες.

----------


## jim_jiannena

Πρέπει να ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα 7466-169 στη Πλάτωνος 9, Ανατολή. Η vodafone δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## lunatic

Το ενθαρρυντικό είναι οτι με πήρε τηλ η Vodafone και μου είπε οτι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ... 2-3 μέρες πρίν.
Τους είχα πεί να με ενημερώσουν όταν θα μπορώ να βάλω vdsl... 

Οπότε ίσως όντως να ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα και γι αυτό να άλλαξε και η διαθεσιμότητα στο σιτε της κοσμοτε

----------


## jim_jiannena

Είχες δώσει τα στοιχεία σου στη Vodafone και σε πείρε τηλ.;

----------


## giannisCKS

Γεια σας έχω μια ερώτηση.. Τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν παλεύτε η adsl2+ σύνδεση από vodafone που έχω και ξέρω ότι είναι λόγω του Ίου και είπα να ψάξω για καλύτερη σύνδεση. Στην cosmote βγάζει κανονικά για vdsl 50αρι άλλα στην vodafone τίποτα. Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι; Βρίσκομαι στο kv 495-223. Επίσης η αλλαγή πάροχου προς το παρόν είναι έκτος.Τέλος έχω πολύ κοντά μου 3 καμπίνες της vodafone(μένω πίσω από το Σεραι).

----------


## lunatic

> Είχες δώσει τα στοιχεία σου στη Vodafone και σε πείρε τηλ.;


Ναι το είχα κάνει κάποια στιγμή

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Πρέπει να ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα 7466-169 στη Πλάτωνος 9, Ανατολή. Η vodafone δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.


Άντε να ξεκινάμε σιγά σιγά.




> Το ενθαρρυντικό είναι οτι με πήρε τηλ η Vodafone και μου είπε οτι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ... 2-3 μέρες πρίν.
> Τους είχα πεί να με ενημερώσουν όταν θα μπορώ να βάλω vdsl... 
> 
> Οπότε ίσως όντως να ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα και γι αυτό να άλλαξε και η διαθεσιμότητα στο σιτε της κοσμοτε


Με το καλό. Αν δεις διαθέσιμο από κοσμοτέ σίγουρα ΟΚ.




> Γεια σας έχω μια ερώτηση.. Τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν παλεύτε η adsl2+ σύνδεση από vodafone που έχω και ξέρω ότι είναι λόγω του Ίου και είπα να ψάξω για καλύτερη σύνδεση. Στην cosmote βγάζει κανονικά για vdsl 50αρι άλλα στην vodafone τίποτα. Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι; Βρίσκομαι στο kv 495-223. Επίσης η αλλαγή πάροχου προς το παρόν είναι έκτος.Τέλος έχω πολύ κοντά μου 3 καμπίνες της vodafone(μένω πίσω από το Σεραι).


Το 223 δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα... δεν ξέρω τι έγινε με δαύτο. Αν βγάζει μόνο έως 50ρι τότε είναι VDSL2 από αστικό κέντρο, βάσει απόστασης δεν θα τα πιάνεις σίγουρα. Αφού δεν θες να αλλάξεις πάροχο, περιμένεις να ενεργοποιήσει η βόνταφον όταν θυμηθεί και κάνεις αίτηση τότε. Εσωτερική καλωδίωση στην πολυκατοικία έχεις ελέγξει;

----------


## lunatic

Μόλις έκλεισα το τηλ με το εμπορικό τμήμα... 

Πλήρωνα έως τώρα 40.30 για το 50άρι (που δεν έπιανα...κλείδωνα στα 30 αλλα ειχε γινει αλλαγη πριν κανα χρονο με δικη μου ευθύνη μιας και το 30αρι ηταν στην ιδια τιμη τοτε ...υπήρχε προσφορά)
Πλέον θα πάω στα 100/10 με 42.90 ή 41.90 εαν ο λογαριασμός θα έρχεται μόνο ηλεκτρονικά...
Μου είπε οτι θέλει 8-10 μέρες... ενώ ο τεχνικός μου είπε πριν οτι θέλει απο μια εργάσιμη εως 12 ... τέσπα το θέμα είναι να γίνει τόσο καιρό περιμέναμε για 10 μέρες δεν λέει και τπτ αν και πιστεύω οτι θα το κάνουν άμεσα...ive got the feeling ! 

Αυτά...περιμένουμε

ξεχασα...για την πορεια κτλ των πραγματων θα ενημερώνομαι με σμσ ειπε

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μόλις έκλεισα το τηλ με το εμπορικό τμήμα... 
> 
> Πλήρωνα έως τώρα 40.30 για το 50άρι (που δεν έπιανα...κλείδωνα στα 30 αλλα ειχε γινει αλλαγη πριν κανα χρονο με δικη μου ευθύνη μιας και το 30αρι ηταν στην ιδια τιμη τοτε ...υπήρχε προσφορά)
> Πλέον θα πάω στα 100/10 με 42.90 ή 41.90 εαν ο λογαριασμός θα έρχεται μόνο ηλεκτρονικά...
> Μου είπε οτι θέλει 8-10 μέρες... ενώ ο τεχνικός μου είπε πριν οτι θέλει απο μια εργάσιμη εως 12 ... τέσπα το θέμα είναι να γίνει τόσο καιρό περιμέναμε για 10 μέρες δεν λέει και τπτ αν και πιστεύω οτι θα το κάνουν άμεσα...ive got the feeling ! 
> 
> Αυτά...περιμένουμε
> 
> ξεχασα...για την πορεια κτλ των πραγματων θα ενημερώνομαι με σμσ ειπε


Αν έχεις σωστή εσωτερική εγκατάσταση, έγινες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## lunatic

> Αν έχεις σωστή εσωτερική εγκατάσταση, έγινες. ������������


Θα φανεί..πάντα ήθελα να τραβήξω ενα καινούργιο καλώδιο απο κατανεμητή ως πάνω στο ρούτερ... ίσως να είναι αυτή η ευκαιρία αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά... θα δούμε

----------


## gladiator1111111

καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να σας πω να μην κοιτάτε σε σαιτ της vodafon για vdsl εμένα ενώ παίρνω από καφαο της vodafon πριν ένα μηνά ακούστηκε οτι εχω στην περιοχή μου vdsl ( γ σεπτεμβριου) όποτε μπαίνω στο σαιτ γράφω διεύθυνση και μου βγαζει οτι δεν εχει vdsl στην περιοχή μ οπότε τους παίρνω τηλ και μου λενε το ίδιο πραγμα και μπαινω στον οτε και μου λεει οτι υπαρχει και δεν ειναι μονο αυτο το θεμα ο απο διπλα μ μετα απο 2 μερες μου λεει οτι εβαλε vdsl στη vodafon ξανα μπαινω να δω παλι μη διαθέσιμο οποτε η κατι παιζει με το σαιτ η βάζουν πρωτα σε αυτους πού εχουν vodafon γιατι εγω ειχα οτε και ο γειτονας vodafon επίσης ο γειτονας εχει ενα νουμερο διαφορα και περνουμε απο την ίδια καμπινα

----------


## Άρης13

> Πρέπει να ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα 7466-169 στη Πλάτωνος 9, Ανατολή. Η vodafone δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.


Διπλα στο σπιτι μου αν και δεν νομιζω να εχουν δωσει ρευμα καν σε αυτη την καμπινα!

----------


## jim_jiannena

> Διπλα στο σπιτι μου αν και δεν νομιζω να εχουν δωσει ρευμα καν σε αυτη την καμπινα!


Έχει ένα μήνα περίπου  που έχει μπει το ρεύμα στη συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα και πριν  τρεις βδομάδες περίπου είχα δει και  τεχνικό της Vodafone να βάζει καινούργιες ρεγκλέτες στο κουτί του οτε.

----------


## Άρης13

> Έχει ένα μήνα περίπου  που έχει μπει το ρεύμα στη συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα και πριν  τρεις βδομάδες περίπου είχα δει και  τεχνικό της Vodafone να βάζει καινούργιες ρεγκλέτες στο κουτί του οτε.


Μπορει να κανω λαθος αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχουν απλωσει το καλωδιο αλλα δεν το εχουν συνδεσει πανω στην κολωνα. Θα βγω να δω εαν εχει καποιο θορυβο απο ανεμιστηρες μεσα

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Έχει ένα μήνα περίπου  που έχει μπει το ρεύμα στη συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα και πριν  τρεις βδομάδες περίπου είχα δει και  τεχνικό της Vodafone να βάζει καινούργιες ρεγκλέτες στο κουτί του οτε.


Εδώ έχει ρεύμα από πέρσι, θεωρητικά ενεργοποιημένη από τον προηγούμενο μήνα και τίποτα ακόμα  :Yawn:

----------


## Άρης13

Τώρα μίλησα με το 13888 και λενε ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα αλλα ο τεχνικος του οτε που τον πέτυχα εξω απο την καμπινα λέει ότι είναι ανενεργή ακόμα. 

Θα περιμενω να δω τι θα μου πουν αφού ζήτησα αλλαγή σε vdsl50

----------


## lunatic

Στο τηλέφωνο μου η αναζήτηση δίνει αυτά πλέον

 Business Fiber
Διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή σου
Έως 200 Mbps
Μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου.
Επικοινωνία
Έως 100 Mbps
Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου!
Έως 50 Mbps
Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου!


Έχει ενεργοποιήσει κανείς άλλος κατοστάρα ή και παραπάνω να μας δείξει στατς?

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Στο τηλέφωνο μου η αναζήτηση δίνει αυτά πλέον
> 
>  Business Fiber
> Διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή σου
> Έως 200 Mbps
> Μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου.
> Επικοινωνία
> Έως 100 Mbps
> Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου!
> ...


Είσαι έτοιμος. Πριν μερικές σελίδες αναφέρθηκαν ενεργοποιήσεις χωρίς προβλήματα συγχρονισμού.

----------


## lunatic

> Είσαι έτοιμος. Πριν μερικές σελίδες αναφέρθηκαν ενεργοποιήσεις χωρίς προβλήματα συγχρονισμού.


ΤαSNR (Down/UpAttenuation (Down/Up)

θα αλλάξουν πλέον μιας και η γραμμή στην ουσια θα αρχίσει να μετραει απώλειες απο νεο σημείο ή δεν θα επηρεαστούνε?
Απο το κέντρο μέχρι την καμπίνα τι σύνδεση υπάρχει? ο παλιός χαλκός που ίσχυε μέχρι το καφάο ? επίσης δεν έχω καταλάβει πως έχει συνδεθει η καμπίνα με την κάθε πολυκατοικία ξεχωριστά... βλέπω το σκαμένο χαντάκι τον οπτικών αλλά δεν πηγαίνει στο κάθε σπίτι ξεχωριστά αλλιώς θα ήταν FTTH... αλλά πως δουλεύει ακριβώς ενώνεται πάλι με τον χαλκό?

----------


## jkoukos

Έρχεται οπτική ίνα μέχρι την καμπίνα και καταλήγει στο DSLAM που υπάρχει εντός αυτής. Από την καμπίνα και μέχρι την οικοδομή σου, γίνεται χρήση του υπάρχοντος χάλκινου καλωδίου.

Αυτό που κερδίζουμε είναι ότι το DSLAM πλέον είναι κοντά μας και όχι στο μακρινό αστικό κέντρο κι επιπλέον το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του δικτύου άλλαξε σε οπτική ίνα.
Οπότε αλλάζουν όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά της σύνδεσης κι έχουμε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.

----------


## lunatic

> Έρχεται οπτική ίνα μέχρι την καμπίνα και καταλήγει στο DSLAM που υπάρχει εντός αυτής. Από την καμπίνα και μέχρι την οικοδομή σου, γίνεται χρήση του υπάρχοντος χάλκινου καλωδίου.
> 
> Αυτό που κερδίζουμε είναι ότι το DSLAM πλέον είναι κοντά μας και όχι στο μακρινό αστικό κέντρο κι επιπλέον το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του δικτύου άλλαξε σε οπτική ίνα.
> Οπότε αλλάζουν όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά της σύνδεσης κι έχουμε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.


Είδα ότι σκάφτηκε και τραβήχτηκε ίνα μάλλον μέχρι την επόμενη καμπίνα που είναι ακόμα πιο κοντά σε μένα αλλά δεν παίρνω από αυτή ίντερνετ....οπότε τι παίζει? κάποια στιγμή από την ευθεία τις ίνας παίρνω από ένα σημείο ? (το θεωρώ απίθανο) ή η καμπίνα δίνει πίσω στο καφάο ίντερνετ και από εκεί παίρνω με τον ήδη υπάρχον χαλκό?

----------


## jkoukos

Η καμπίνα με την οποία συνδέεται η οικοδομή μας δεν αλλάζει ποτέ. Παραμένει η ίδια από την στιγμή της ανοικοδόμησης και είναι αυτή του ΟΤΕ.

Όταν μια περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ, τότε αντικαθιστά την παλιά καμπίνα με νέα που έχει ενεργό εξοπλισμό.

Όταν την περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος, τότε τοποθετηθεί την δικιά του καμπίνα, δίπλα ή πλησίον της παλιάς του ΟΤΕ η οποία παραμένει η ίδια στην θέση της.
Οι δύο αυτές καμπίνες, θα συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους με χάλκινο καλώδιο ώστε στη συνέχεια να έχουμε υπηρεσία από την νέα καμπίνα στην οικοδομή μας, μέσω αυτής του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## lunatic

> Η καμπίνα με την οποία συνδέεται η οικοδομή μας δεν αλλάζει ποτέ. Παραμένει η ίδια από την στιγμή της ανοικοδόμησης και είναι αυτή του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Όταν μια περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ, τότε αντικαθιστά την παλιά καμπίνα με νέα που έχει ενεργό εξοπλισμό.
> 
> Όταν την περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος, τότε τοποθετηθεί την δικιά του καμπίνα, δίπλα ή πλησίον της παλιάς του ΟΤΕ η οποία παραμένει η ίδια στην θέση της.
> Οι δύο αυτές καμπίνες, θα συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους με χάλκινο καλώδιο ώστε στη συνέχεια να έχουμε υπηρεσία από την νέα καμπίνα στην οικοδομή μας, μέσω αυτής του ΟΤΕ.


Απλά θα συνδέομαι πάλι με τον ίδιο χαλκό του παλιού καφάο του ΟΤΕ απλά τώρα εως εκεί θα έχει οπτική ίνα απο το κέντρο ως την νέα καμπίνα....

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά!

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Απλά θα συνδέομαι πάλι με τον ίδιο χαλκό του παλιού καφάο του ΟΤΕ απλά τώρα εως εκεί θα έχει οπτική ίνα απο το κέντρο ως την νέα καμπίνα....


Θα αλλάξουν τα SNR. Οι συνδέσεις είναι όπως στα είπε. Από εκεί που μένεις ο ίδιος χαλκός που έχεις και τώρα έως το ADSL-KV (του ΟΤΕ) που συνδέεσαι τώρα, στη συνέχεια από το ADSL-KV στο VDSL-KV (της βονταφον) με χαλκό και από εκεί μέσω οπτικής ίνας προς το αστικό κέντρο. Θα δεις τα σκαψίματα ότι καταλήγουν σε φρεάτια ακριβώς μπροστά από τα VDSL-KV και συνεχίζουν κατά μήκος των δρόμων για να συνεχιστεί το δίκτυο κορμού του παρόχου. Μελλοντικά, ανάλογα την τεχνολογία που θα εφαρμοστεί, εάν παίρνεις μέσω οπτικής ίνας αυτή θα έρχεται από την καμπίνα μέχρι εκεί που μένεις.

----------


## lunatic

> Θα αλλάξουν τα SNR. Οι συνδέσεις είναι όπως στα είπε. Από εκεί που μένεις ο ίδιος χαλκός που έχεις και τώρα έως το ADSL-KV (του ΟΤΕ) που συνδέεσαι τώρα, στη συνέχεια από το ADSL-KV στο VDSL-KV (της βονταφον) με χαλκό και από εκεί μέσω οπτικής ίνας προς το αστικό κέντρο. Θα δεις τα σκαψίματα ότι καταλήγουν σε φρεάτια ακριβώς μπροστά από τα VDSL-KV και συνεχίζουν κατά μήκος των δρόμων για να συνεχιστεί το δίκτυο κορμού του παρόχου. Μελλοντικά, ανάλογα την τεχνολογία που θα εφαρμοστεί, εάν παίρνεις μέσω οπτικής ίνας αυτή θα έρχεται από την καμπίνα μέχρι εκεί που μένεις.


Θα αλλάξουν τα SNR γιατί θεωρητικά θα μειωθεί η απόσταση του χαλκού...δλδ η γραμμή θα αρχίσει να "μετράει" απο την νέα καμπίνα έως το σπίτι μου.... και οχι πριν απο τον ΟΤΕ μέχρι εμένα και όλους τους κύκλους που θα έκανε το καλώδιο

----------


## BeyondMAD

Βεβαίως, όταν συνδεθείς θα τα δεις.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Γιατι μας ενδιαφέρει η αλλαγή στα SNR?

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Γιατι μας ενδιαφέρει η αλλαγή στα SNR?


Το SNR, μαζί με το attenuation αποτελούν ποσοτικούς δείκτες της ποιότητας της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας DSL (για την FTTH δεν γνωρίζω τι ισχύει). Μας αφορούν για να πάρουμε μια γενική ιδέα ή για να εντοπίσουμε κάποιο σφάλμα στη γραμμή.

----------


## dimtsiap

Ta SNR κλπ δειχνουν τις απωλειες του σηματος στη διαδρομη, τα σφαλματα και την ποιοτητα του σηματος. Η οπτικη ινα μεταφερει φως οποτε δεν εχει απωλειες , και ειναι τοσο γρηγορη γιατι τα δεδομενα μεταφερονται με την ταχυτητα του φωτος. Οποτε στην ουσια εφοσον εχεις οπτικη μεχρι το καφαο,μειωνεται η αποσταση, (ο χαλκος ειναι ρευμα, το σημα εχει απωλειες λογω θορυβου), και εχεις πολυ πιο γρηγορο και αξιοπιστο ιντερεντ με λιγοτερα σφαλματα. Για το FTTH δεν υπαρχουν snr attenuation κλπ πολυ απλα γιατι δε μιλαμε για ηλεκτρικο σημα, και αυτα τα μεγεθη μιλουν για θορυβο και αποσταση κατι που δεν υπαρχει στην οπτικη. Οσοι εχουν ftth, μεσα στις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ τους θα δουν οτι δεν υπαρχει η κατηγορια που εχουμε εμεις με τσ attenuation errors κλπ, γιατι πολυ απλά κιόλας δεν υφίστανται

----------


## lunatic

Ξύπνησα έκανα μια επανεκκίνηση στο ρουτερ μπας και έχει φτιάξει κάτι και είδα ότι είχε όντως συνδεθεί στην νέα ταχύτητα 

Μερικές φώτο....

----------


## BeyondMAD

Καλοδούλευτη, άντε και στα δικά μας, ήσουν για 1ο ή 2ο τρίμηνο; Επίσης το προφίλ είναι fast ή interleave;

----------


## lunatic

> Καλοδούλευτη, άντε και στα δικά μας, ήσουν για 1ο ή 2ο τρίμηνο; Επίσης το προφίλ είναι fast ή interleave;


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος για το 2ό...
Για το fast path δεν ξέρω...με τέτοιο ping θεωρώ πως όχι... να κάνω αλλαγή λες? Αν δεν χάσω πολύ απο συγχρονισμό θα το ήθελα...
Τα στατιστικά είναι οκ ? Έψαξα το νήμα πίσω λιγάκι δεν βρήκα κάτι για να συγκρίνω έχετε κάπου κάτι πρόχειρο ??

Επίσης πιο πολύ για να μου φύγει η ιδέα σκέφτομαι και κάποια στιγμή να αλλάξω εσωτερική καλωδίωση

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος για το 2ό...
> Για το fast path δεν ξέρω...με τέτοιο ping θεωρώ πως όχι... να κάνω αλλαγή λες? Αν δεν χάσω πολύ απο συγχρονισμό θα το ήθελα...
> Τα στατιστικά είναι οκ ? Έψαξα το νήμα πίσω λιγάκι δεν βρήκα κάτι για να συγκρίνω έχετε κάπου κάτι πρόχειρο ??
> 
> Επίσης πιο πολύ για να μου φύγει η ιδέα σκέφτομαι και κάποια στιγμή να αλλάξω εσωτερική καλωδίωση


Άριστα είναι. Το fast έχει νόημα αν θες να παίζεις online παιχνίδια, δεν θα χάσεις bandwidth, εδώ σκέψου στο ADSL όταν είχα fast είχα χάσει 0.5Mbps. Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν άστο ως έχει.
Για την εσωτερική καλωδίωση αν σου εμφανίσει προβλήματα το κοιτάς.
2ο, άρα εμένα με ξέχασαν εντελώς (υποτίθεται 1ο, όπως και όλη την περιοχή εδώ και τη μισή Ανατολή), ωραία.
Καλά κατεβάσματα!

----------


## stratios

> Ξύπνησα έκανα μια επανεκκίνηση στο ρουτερ μπας και έχει φτιάξει κάτι και είδα ότι είχε όντως συνδεθεί στην νέα ταχύτητα 
> 
> Μερικές φώτο....


Ωραίος, μπράβο!!! 

Περιμένω κι εγώ τεχνικό αύριο 9-13.

Αν όλα πάνε καλά και συνδεθεί θα στείλω να συγκρίνουμε! 

Μια χαρά ping έχεις! Θες λιγότερο?

----------


## lunatic

Εσένα σου είπανε και την ώρα? Εγώ στα τυφλά περίμενα...ήξερα οτι ΣΚ δε θα γίνει κάτι και απλά ήλπιζα να μην φάνε και αυτή τη βδομάδα...μου ειχανε πει θα στειλει μυνημα για διακοπή σύνδεσης και το πρωί που ξύπνησα δεν είδα κάτι στο κινητό οπότε δεν το περίμενα...αλλά είχε γίνει

για το ping... δε ξερω mate... δεν παίζω κάτι ιδιαίτερα αλλά αν είναι να μην χάσω πολύ συγχρονισμό...why not

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ωραίος, μπράβο!!! 
> 
> Περιμένω κι εγώ τεχνικό αύριο 9-13.
> 
> Αν όλα πάνε καλά και συνδεθεί θα στείλω να συγκρίνουμε! 
> 
> Μια χαρά ping έχεις! Θες λιγότερο?


Χωρίς να φαίνεται ο διακομιστής, δεν μπορείς να πεις αν είναι μια χαρά ή όχι. Αν π.χ. έλεγε Γερμανία (που δεν γίνεται 25ms από εδώ μέχρι εκεί) θα λέγαμε είναι μια χαρά, αλλά να υποθέσω είναι ο κοντινότερος, σκέψου οτι με FTTH βλέπεις 1-2ms και όχι 25.




> Εσένα σου είπανε και την ώρα? Εγώ στα τυφλά περίμενα...ήξερα οτι ΣΚ δε θα γίνει κάτι και απλά ήλπιζα να μην φάνε και αυτή τη βδομάδα...μου ειχανε πει θα στειλει μυνημα για διακοπή σύνδεσης και το πρωί που ξύπνησα δεν είδα κάτι στο κινητό οπότε δεν το περίμενα...αλλά είχε γίνει
> 
> για το ping... δε ξερω mate... δεν παίζω κάτι ιδιαίτερα αλλά αν είναι να μην χάσω πολύ συγχρονισμό...why not


Δεν θα χάσεις, που και αν είναι 1Mbps στα 100, δεν το καταλαβαίνεις  :Razz:

----------


## lunatic

η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν μπορω να κανω αξιοπιστο speedtest ... παιζουν πολλα πανω στο ρουτερ απο κινητα ταμπλε μεχρι και iptv... και δεν μπορω να τα ελενξω 100% ολα... 
εκανα ενα speedtest τωρα συγκεκριμενα στο σερβερ Cosmote στην Θεσσαλονικη με πιθανα διαρροες απο δω και απο εκει λογο τον παραπανω ...26μς ping 91.6 / 9.49


(btw αυτο που πρεπει να logαρω καθε 2 λεπτα στο site μονο σε μενα το κανει ?)

----------


## BeyondMAD

Με βάσει τα στατιστικά έχεις συγχρονίσει σχεδόν στο μέγιστο. Το speedtest δεν είναι αξιόπιστο για να μετρήσεις ταχύτητα πάντως. Από εδώ για Θεσσαλονίκη 26ms είναι σίγουρα interleaved εκτός αν έχει κορεστεί το εύρος ζώνης όταν κάνεις το τεστ (λίγο απίθανο).

----------


## ariss22

Καλησπέρα, μήπως έχετε ακούσει για διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στην Αθανασίου Τσακάλωφ μέσα στα Γιάννενα;

----------


## gmaitre

ID: 8147-0 ISP: VODAFONE
Type: VDSL αυτό το καφάο ξέρουμε πότε ενεργοποιείται?

----------


## lunatic

> Με βάσει τα στατιστικά έχεις συγχρονίσει σχεδόν στο μέγιστο. Το speedtest δεν είναι αξιόπιστο για να μετρήσεις ταχύτητα πάντως. Από εδώ για Θεσσαλονίκη 26ms είναι σίγουρα interleaved εκτός αν έχει κορεστεί το εύρος ζώνης όταν κάνεις το τεστ (λίγο απίθανο).


Μελλοντικη αλλαγη εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης...θα αξιζε τον κοπο? η προφανής απαντηςη ειναι οχι ...αλλα ...ειμαι λιγο ψυχαναγκαστικός

----------


## stratios

> Με βάσει τα στατιστικά έχεις συγχρονίσει σχεδόν στο μέγιστο. Το speedtest δεν είναι αξιόπιστο για να μετρήσεις ταχύτητα πάντως. Από εδώ για Θεσσαλονίκη 26ms είναι σίγουρα interleaved εκτός αν έχει κορεστεί το εύρος ζώνης όταν κάνεις το τεστ (λίγο απίθανο).


Και πώς κανεις αλλαγή σε fast??

- - - Updated - - -




> Μελλοντικη αλλαγη εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης...θα αξιζε τον κοπο? η προφανής απαντηςη ειναι οχι ...αλλα ...ειμαι λιγο ψυχαναγκαστικός


Τι καλύτερο να πάρεις??? Αφού είσαι σχεδόν στο απόλυτο. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, δε θα δεις διαφορά!

----------


## gmaitre

2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ COSMOTE....

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπέρα, μήπως έχετε ακούσει για διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στην Αθανασίου Τσακάλωφ μέσα στα Γιάννενα;





> ID: 8147-0 ISP: VODAFONE
> Type: VDSL αυτό το καφάο ξέρουμε πότε ενεργοποιείται?


Αν γνωρίζετε ποιό/ά ADSL-KV υπάρχει/ουν εκεί μπορούμε να δούμε τι έχει προβλέψει η βόνταφον. Αν δεν γνωρίζετε θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο με τις αντιστοιχίες ADSL-KV με οδό.




> Μελλοντικη αλλαγη εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης...θα αξιζε τον κοπο? η προφανής απαντηςη ειναι οχι ...αλλα ...ειμαι λιγο ψυχαναγκαστικός


Εγώ θα το έκανα για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο, αλλά με τα στατιστικά σου δεν θα βιαζόμουν, εκτός αν σου αρχίσει τα περίεργα.




> Και πώς κανεις αλλαγή σε fast??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τι καλύτερο να πάρεις??? Αφού είσαι σχεδόν στο απόλυτο. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, δε θα δεις διαφορά!


Για αλλαγή σε fast παίρνεις τηλέφωνο στην τεχνική υποστήριξη του παρόχου σου και το ζητάς. Αν σου πουν παραμύθια τύπου «δεν γίνεται», να μην τους πιστέψεις, πάρε τηλέφωνο ξανά.
Ίσως με σωστή καλωδίωση γλιτώσει πιθανά σφάλματα.

- - - Updated - - -




> 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ COSMOTE....


VDSL από αστικό κέντρο; Μην περιμένεις από καμπίνα τότε, όταν αποφασίσουν για FTTH.

Επίσης, εγώ έχω 10 χρόνια με adsl2 στα 6Mbps...οπότε...χάνω!

----------


## jkoukos

> VDSL από αστικό κέντρο; Μην περιμένεις από καμπίνα τότε, όταν αποφασίσουν για FTTH.


Μπορεί να παίρνει από αστικό κέντρο αλλά είναι αρκετά μακριά και θα πάρει από νέα καμπίνα, εκτός αν η εταιρεία δεν την έχει βάλει στον προγραμματισμό για δικούς της λόγους.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα gmaitre,
έκανα έναν έλεγχο άλλα ακόμα δε βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα. Το καφάο που αντιστοιχεί είναι το εξής
495-335 28Η ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ VDSL VECTORING Q2/2020 (Βαμβέτσου 14, Ιωάννινα)

Εγω δυστήχως έχω βλάβη τώρα είμαι στην άρτα στο πατρικό  κάηκαν (λογικά) κάποιες κάρτες το σαββατο στην καμπίνα του οτε και είναι νεκρό εντελώς οπότε δε μπορώ να μπαίνω συχνά έχω και χάλια σήμα στο κινητό.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Γιατί να αλλάξεις όλη την εσωτερικη καλωδίωση; Δεν είναι too much trouble + δαπανηρό; 

FTTH μόνο με κουπόνι έτσι; Θέλει οπτικη ινα από το KV στο σπίτι σωστά; 

Αναμένω να γίνει διαθέσιμο με τη σειρά μου. Θα ήθελα 100αρα αλλά δε βλέπω φοιτητικό πακέτο διαθέσιμο. Μόνο 50αρα στα 27€ και μιλάω πάντα για ΟΤΕ, να πάρει πούλο το Speedbooster. Πάντα με fast path :P

----------


## gmaitre

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις , το άφησα 2 χρόνια vdsl για το upload κυρίως και γιατί από τρίμηνο σε τρίμηνο θα έπαιρνα και καλά full την υπηρεσία για σπάσιμο βλέπω διακοπή και αλλαγή σε vodafone αν και από την εμπειρία μου στην Ελλάδα τόσο καιρό όλες οι εταιρείες είναι προβληματικές απλά σε άλλους κάθεται κάπως καλύτερα γιατί τυχαίνει και άλλοι μπαίνουν στον κυκεώνα της ταλαιπωρίας...Βέβαια σε όλα αυτά δε φταίνε αποκλειστικά οι εταιρείες αλλά και το γεγονός του ότι άλλος σκάβει ,άλλος περνάει το ρεύμα ,άλλος μπαζώνει ,άλλος ξανασκάβει ,άλλος τρυπάει κόβει κανά καλώδιο γιατί δεν υπάρχουν χάρτες με τις υποδομές κτλ.Μέσα σε όλα αυτά ζηλεύω το LUNATIC κατάφερε μετά από όλο αυτό και έβαλε 100αρα και είναι γείτονας.Καλοδούλευτη εύχομαι άντε και στα 200 mbps εν καιρώ...

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δεν αλλάζεις όλη την εσωτερική, αλλά το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι την πρώτη πρίζα τηλεφώνου ή μόνον αυτή χωρίς να αλλάξεις καλώδιο. Μικρό το κόστος εκτός αν η 1η πρίζα είναι μακριά από το router.
Στις περιοχές που προσφέρεται FTTH μέσω του SFBB είναι με κουπόνι, όπου δίνουν άλλοι πάροχοι τύπου inalan δεν θέλει κουπόνι.
Οπτική από το KV μελλοντικά, χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο, με άλλα λόγια μένουμε με τον χαλκό.
Αν αναμένεις SFBB εδώ πέρα, σου έχω άσχημα νέα, εάν αναφέρεσαι για VDSL, έχει καλώς κάποια στιγμή, εδώ αρκετές καμπίνες από 1ο τρίμηνο εκκρεμούν.

- - - Updated - - -

Θα στην χαλάσω λίγο αλλά 200ρι δεν παίζει εδώ. Το οτι γίνεται ο κακός χαμός ήταν φυσικό και αναμενόμενο (VDSL + οχι οτέ = καλή τύχη). Έχουν αρχίσει τις ενεργοποιήσεις ίσως σου βγάλει και εσένα σύντομα.

----------


## lunatic

> .Μέσα σε όλα αυτά ζηλεύω το LUNATIC κατάφερε μετά από όλο αυτό και έβαλε 100αρα και είναι γείτονας.Καλοδούλευτη εύχομαι άντε και στα 200 mbps εν καιρώ...


Να σου ανοίξω wifi αδερφέ...που μένεις ?  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν αλλάζεις όλη την εσωτερική, αλλά το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι την πρώτη πρίζα τηλεφώνου ή μόνον αυτή χωρίς να αλλάξεις καλώδιο. Μικρό το κόστος εκτός αν η 1η πρίζα είναι μακριά από το router.
> Στις περιοχές που προσφέρεται FTTH μέσω του SFBB είναι με κουπόνι, όπου δίνουν άλλοι πάροχοι τύπου inalan δεν θέλει κουπόνι.
> Οπτική από το KV μελλοντικά, χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο, με άλλα λόγια μένουμε με τον χαλκό.
> Αν αναμένεις SFBB εδώ πέρα, σου έχω άσχημα νέα, εάν αναφέρεσαι για VDSL, έχει καλώς κάποια στιγμή, εδώ αρκετές καμπίνες από 1ο τρίμηνο εκκρεμούν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Θα στην χαλάσω λίγο αλλά 200ρι δεν παίζει εδώ. Το οτι γίνεται ο κακός χαμός ήταν φυσικό και αναμενόμενο (VDSL + οχι οτέ = καλή τύχη). Έχουν αρχίσει τις ενεργοποιήσεις ίσως σου βγάλει και εσένα σύντομα.



Η πολυκατοικία είναι αρκετά παλιά...Δεν έχω μπρίζες κτλ παντού...
Η όλη φάση του καλωδίου απλά βγαίνει απο έναν τοίχο...απο εκεί έχω βάλει μια πρίζα απο την οποία πάει στο ρούτερ και απο το ρούτερ καλώδιο στο τηλέφωνο. Τίποτε άλλο

----------


## gliout145

Ενεργοποιηση Vodafone 50 στην Κιάφα ...



Την αλλαγή σε fast path απο interleave θα την ζητήσω τηλεφωνικά???  Που την βλέπω στο h300s router της vodafone?

----------


## lunatic

> Ενεργοποιηση Vodafone 50 στην Κιάφα ...
> 
> 
> 
> Την αλλαγή σε fast path απο interleave θα την ζητήσω τηλεφωνικά???


Ναι τηλεφωνικά...Ωραία φαίνεται εσύ πως την βλέπεις σε χρήση ? Με γειά.  Είναι το μέγιστο που μπορούσες να βάλεις ή απλά εσύ επέλεξες το 50αρι ?

----------


## xaker

Καλοδούλευτες και οι γραμμές σε όσους τα καταφέρανε ενώ εμείς με Q1 βλέπουμε ενεργοποιήσεις για Q2 :ROFL: .
Με αυτά τα δεδομένα λοιπόν προχώρισα σε καταγγελία μέσω της φόρμας του ΕΕΤΤ για το τι έχει γίνει με αυτό το ζήτημα. Μακάρι να έχω κάποια απάντηση.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Δεν αλλάζεις όλη την εσωτερική, αλλά το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι την πρώτη πρίζα τηλεφώνου ή μόνον αυτή χωρίς να αλλάξεις καλώδιο. Μικρό το κόστος εκτός αν η 1η πρίζα είναι μακριά από το router.
> Στις περιοχές που προσφέρεται FTTH μέσω του SFBB είναι με κουπόνι, όπου δίνουν άλλοι πάροχοι τύπου inalan δεν θέλει κουπόνι.
> Οπτική από το KV μελλοντικά, χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο, με άλλα λόγια μένουμε με τον χαλκό.
> Αν αναμένεις SFBB εδώ πέρα, σου έχω άσχημα νέα, εάν αναφέρεσαι για VDSL, έχει καλώς κάποια στιγμή, εδώ αρκετές καμπίνες από 1ο τρίμηνο εκκρεμούν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Θα στην χαλάσω λίγο αλλά 200ρι δεν παίζει εδώ. Το οτι γίνεται ο κακός χαμός ήταν φυσικό και αναμενόμενο (VDSL + οχι οτέ = καλή τύχη). Έχουν αρχίσει τις ενεργοποιήσεις ίσως σου βγάλει και εσένα σύντομα.


Άρα δεν πάει με βάση την κάλυψη το κουπόνι του SFBB? Εννοώ δε θα μπει όλη η Ελλάδα στην κάλυψη του; 

Από εκεί και πέρα inalan μόνο Θεσσαλονίκη και Αθήνα αν δεν κάνω λάθος;

Είδωμεν για το ποτέ θα δοθεί η καμπίνα. Αλλά είτε σε 50αρα θα πάω είτε σε 100αρα, αναλόγως τις τιμές που θα δώσουν. 

Δηλαδή πως θα περάσει το καλώδιο από την κεντρική πρίζα μέχρι τον κατανεμητη σε μια ολόκληρη οικοδομή για 1 διαμέρισμα; Αρκεί απλά να ρίξει το καλώδιο μέσα από τα καπάκια στους τοίχους; Δε θέλει σκάψιμο;

Πάντως είτε κεντρική πρίζα είτε δωματίου, διαφορά δεν είδα σε ταχύτητα προσωπικά

----------


## stratios

Καλημέρα, μόλις συνδέθηκα με Cosmote 100άρα. 

Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει που φάινεται μέσα στο ρούτερ η μέγιστη ταχύτητα της γραμμής και αυτή που έχω συγχρονίσει τώρα?

Για να βγάλω και τα σχετικά screenshots να ανεβάσω για @lunatic.

- - - Updated - - -

Το βρήκα.

----------


## Άρης13

Συνδεση σε vdsl 50 πριν απο λιγο στην Ανατολη σε Q2 καμπινα

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Να σου ανοίξω wifi αδερφέ...που μένεις ? 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η πολυκατοικία είναι αρκετά παλιά...Δεν έχω μπρίζες κτλ παντού...
> Η όλη φάση του καλωδίου απλά βγαίνει απο έναν τοίχο...απο εκεί έχω βάλει μια πρίζα απο την οποία πάει στο ρούτερ και απο το ρούτερ καλώδιο στο τηλέφωνο. Τίποτε άλλο


Μια χαρά μου ακούγεται, δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι.




> Καλοδούλευτες και οι γραμμές σε όσους τα καταφέρανε ενώ εμείς με Q1 βλέπουμε ενεργοποιήσεις για Q2.
> Με αυτά τα δεδομένα λοιπόν προχώρισα σε καταγγελία μέσω της φόρμας του ΕΕΤΤ για το τι έχει γίνει με αυτό το ζήτημα. Μακάρι να έχω κάποια απάντηση.


Άντε να δούμε  :One thumb up: 




> Άρα δεν πάει με βάση την κάλυψη το κουπόνι του SFBB? Εννοώ δε θα μπει όλη η Ελλάδα στην κάλυψη του; 
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα inalan μόνο Θεσσαλονίκη και Αθήνα αν δεν κάνω λάθος;
> 
> Είδωμεν για το ποτέ θα δοθεί η καμπίνα. Αλλά είτε σε 50αρα θα πάω είτε σε 100αρα, αναλόγως τις τιμές που θα δώσουν. 
> 
> Δηλαδή πως θα περάσει το καλώδιο από την κεντρική πρίζα μέχρι τον κατανεμητη σε μια ολόκληρη οικοδομή για 1 διαμέρισμα; Αρκεί απλά να ρίξει το καλώδιο μέσα από τα καπάκια στους τοίχους; Δε θέλει σκάψιμο;
> 
> Πάντως είτε κεντρική πρίζα είτε δωματίου, διαφορά δεν είδα σε ταχύτητα προσωπικά


Όλη η Ελλάδα δεν νομίζω να μπει, ανάλογα το πως θα το διαμορφώσουν μιας και ο προϋπολογισμός του δεν καλύφθηκε στις λίγες περιοχές. Ο @jkoukos τα ξέρει καλύτερα για αυτό το έργο.
Για την inalan είσαι σωστός.
Βλέπω τις δίνουν τυχαία τις καμπίνες οπότε ίσως από βδομάδα ίσως καλοκαίρι!
Το καλώδιο χαλκού του ΟΤΕ πηγαίνει από το ADSL-KV στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας και από εκεί ανεβαίνει ένα για κάθε διαμέρισμα. Στην VDSL δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι σχετικά με αυτό διότι χρησιμοποιείται ήδη από την ADSL. Μπορείς να αλλάξεις την καλωδίωση στο διαμέρισμα χωρίς αυτό να είναι απαραίτητο. Το οτι δεν είδες διαφορά στην ταχύτητα μπορεί να οφείλεται σε πολλά, αλλά στην ADSL δεν θα δεις, η VDSL είναι πολύ πιο ευαίσθητη σε θόρυβο. Αν ρωτάς για τις ίνες τότε ναι εκεί θες σκάψιμο μέχρι την οικοδομή, μετά ανέβασμα της ίνας σε κουτάκι σε κάθε όροφο και μετά από αυτό το κουτάκι στο κάθε διαμέρισμα.




> Καλημέρα, μόλις συνδέθηκα με Cosmote 100άρα. 
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει που φάινεται μέσα στο ρούτερ η μέγιστη ταχύτητα της γραμμής και αυτή που έχω συγχρονίσει τώρα?
> 
> Για να βγάλω και τα σχετικά screenshots να ανεβάσω για @lunatic.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το βρήκα.





> Συνδεση σε vdsl 50 πριν απο λιγο στην Ανατολη σε Q2 καμπινα


Μπράβο καλοδούλευτες, άντε να δούμε και εμείς οι άτυχοι (κιού ένα-ξεχασμένα).

----------


## gliout145

Θα καλέσω τηλεφωνικά...Μέχρι στιγμής είναι μία χαρά. Εχω δοκιμάσω διάφορα downloads και πάει σφαίρα..Βέβαια κυρίως το απόγευμα έχω μια πτώση στην ταχύτητα, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής είναι σταθερή. 
Το μόνο πρόβλημα (που δεν ξέρω εαν είναι του router, είναι μια αδυναμία σύνδεσης με το xbox στο warzone, κάτι που με την cosmote δεν το είχα..Θα περιμένω να δώ το νέο update του παιχνιδιού να δώ τι και πώς..)

Εχει νόημα να ζητήσω αλλαγή σε fast path?

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Θα καλέσω τηλεφωνικά...Μέχρι στιγμής είναι μία χαρά. Εχω δοκιμάσω διάφορα downloads και πάει σφαίρα..Βέβαια κυρίως το απόγευμα έχω μια πτώση στην ταχύτητα, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής είναι σταθερή. 
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα (που δεν ξέρω εαν είναι του router, είναι μια αδυναμία σύνδεσης με το xbox στο warzone, κάτι που με την cosmote δεν το είχα..Θα περιμένω να δώ το νέο update του παιχνιδιού να δώ τι και πώς..)
> 
> Εχει νόημα να ζητήσω αλλαγή σε fast path?


Ναι. Για τα online fps η διαφορά 20ms είναι σημαντική (σύμφωνα με λεγόμενα φίλου ειδικού).
Το οτι δεν συνδέεται πρέπει να είναι θέμα router.
Να ξέρεις πως ίσως χάσεις 0 έως 1 Mbps ταχύτητα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

@gliout

Δοκίμασε να κανεις Port Forward. 
https://support.activision.com/artic...-of-duty-games

Ναι ζήτα fast path.

Τι εννοείς πέφτει η ταχύτητα τα απογεύματα; Λογικα δε θα επρεπε να συμβαίνει αυτο ( :Wink: . 

@BeyondMAD δε θα του λείψουν θεωρώ :P

----------


## BeyondMAD

> @gliout
> 
> Δοκίμασε να κανεις Port Forward. 
> https://support.activision.com/artic...-of-duty-games
> 
> Ναι ζήτα fast path.
> 
> Τι εννοείς πέφτει η ταχύτητα τα απογεύματα; Λογικα δε θα επρεπε να συμβαίνει αυτο (. 
> 
> @BeyondMAD δε θα του λείψουν θεωρώ :P


Καλή ιδέα το PF μου διέφυγε, δεν είμαι και γνώστης. Εννοεί ότι πέφτει λόγω φόρτου λογικά, σε κανονικές συνθήκες δεν πρέπει να πέφτει καθόλου.
Ε όχι δε θα του λείψουν  :Razz:

----------


## gliout145

Εχω κάνει PF αλλά μόνοι την 80 δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω, γιατί μου το απαγορεύει το router!!!!!!

Σε ενημέρωση που είχα απο VF, μου είπαν λόγο κατάστασης, ενδέχεται να υπάρχει πτώση ταχύτητας..Και η MS στο XBOX εχει βάλει limit!!!

Αλλά αυτό που δεν συνδέεται το παιχνίδι είναι σπάσιμο!!!

Εχω ασφάλεια DNS off, και DMZ ενεργό.

Και οι θύρες έτσι όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό. Απλά την 80 και την 500 δεν μου τις ανοίγει.

----------


## lunatic

> Γιατί να αλλάξεις όλη την εσωτερικη καλωδίωση; Δεν είναι too much trouble + δαπανηρό; 
> 
> FTTH μόνο με κουπόνι έτσι; Θέλει οπτικη ινα από το KV στο σπίτι σωστά;


Δεν εχω καταλαβει πως λειτουργει και τι παιζει βασικα...αν ξερεις ριξε φως !

- - - Updated - - -

Για την παραπάνω κατοστάρα (και την 50αρα καλοδουλευτες κτλ κτλ ) βλεπω ιδιο συγχρονισμο...μικρες διαφορες σε SNR Attenuation δεν ξερω πως μεταφράζεται ... θελω να μου πεις αν εισαι σε καινουργιο διαμερισμα ή παλιο κτλ σχετικα με την εγκατασταση κτλ αν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση ... 
Θελω επισης να σε ρωτησω εαν ειχες πριν 50αρα 30αρα ή κατι αλλο...(και γενικα όλους όσους ειχανε) αν είχες κάποια στιγμιαία κολλήματα/αποσυνδέσεις/νεκρά διαστήματα πεστε το οπως θελετε τα οποια τα καταλαβαινα κυριως στο iptv το καναλι εκλεινε...και σε καποια games γινομουν disconect... χωρις να χανεται ο συγχρονισμος κτλ .... αυτα με την 100αρα εχουν φυγει τελειως σε μενα ... επισης τα ερρορ εχουν μειωθει στο ελαχιστο ενω πριν...ε κατι μαζευότανε

----------


## gliout145

Εγώ, πρίν είχα cosmote, και δεν είχα κανένα θέμα, και συγχρόνιζα στα 16Mbps. Τώρα με την vodafone το μόνο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω οτι δεν μπορώ να παίξω το COD Warzone και το Groundwar, ενώ αντίθετα παίζω κανονικότατα το multipalyer.

Και τώρα, που τρέχω το Fast.com, ενω ξεκινάει και ανεβαίνει, και φτάνει στα 45, μετά πέφτει και κελιδώνει στα 35. Λογικά έχουν κάνει μείωση εξαιτίας της κατάστασης.

Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι το θέμα του παιχνιδιού.

Σπίτι κατασκευής 2000, με καλή εγκατάσταση, και απόσταση απο ΚΑΦΑΟ 200μ.

Η συνδεσμολογία που έχω κάνει είναι η εξής:Απο την πρίζα τηλεφώνου, καλώδιο στο router και πάνω στο router κουμπώνω το τηλέφωνο. Μήπως θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω το splitter πάνω στην γραμμή?

----------


## lunatic

Για τον κοσμοτέ ρωτούσα κυρίως... για τα κολλήματα κτλ μήπως ήταν θέμα provider 
Το σπλίτερ όχι καλά είσαι έτσι όπως τα έχεις
Για το fast.com δεν νομίζω να συμβαίνει αυτό λόγο shaping ... εμένα φτάνει στο 92-95

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Εχω κάνει PF αλλά μόνοι την 80 δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω, γιατί μου το απαγορεύει το router!!!!!!
> 
> Σε ενημέρωση που είχα απο VF, μου είπαν λόγο κατάστασης, ενδέχεται να υπάρχει πτώση ταχύτητας..Και η MS στο XBOX εχει βάλει limit!!!
> 
> Αλλά αυτό που δεν συνδέεται το παιχνίδι είναι σπάσιμο!!!
> 
> Εχω ασφάλεια DNS off, και DMZ ενεργό.
> 
> Και οι θύρες έτσι όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό. Απλά την 80 και την 500 δεν μου τις ανοίγει.


@Beyond ειναι δυνατό λογο φόρτου να πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες; Το δίκτυο του vdsl ειναι και καινουργιο υποτιθεται δε το εχουν πολλοι ή δουλευει αλλιώς. Θα του ανοίξει το NAT το Port Forward και σίγουρα πιστευω θα τον αφήσει να παίξει. Ενιγουει, gliout, το DMZ κλείστο, αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει νόημα να κανεις port forward :P Πήγαινε ενεργοποίησε το UnPn και μετά βαλε τα ports. XBOX δεν ειπες οτι εχεις;

ΤCP/UDP: 53
TCP: 80
TCP/UDP: 3074
UDP: 88, 500, , 3075, 3544, 4500

Δες και κανενα βιντεο στο YT για σιγουρια, απο κονσολα δεν σκαμπάζω για Open NAT κλπ. 


@Lunatic σε ποιο πράγμα αναφέρεσαι?  :Very Happy:  

@gliout επιστρεφω σε εσενα, όχι δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις splitter από όσο ξέρω.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Εγώ, πρίν είχα cosmote, και δεν είχα κανένα θέμα, και συγχρόνιζα στα 16Mbps. Τώρα με την vodafone το μόνο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω οτι δεν μπορώ να παίξω το COD Warzone και το Groundwar, ενώ αντίθετα παίζω κανονικότατα το multipalyer.
> 
> Και τώρα, που τρέχω το Fast.com, ενω ξεκινάει και ανεβαίνει, και φτάνει στα 45, μετά πέφτει και κελιδώνει στα 35. Λογικά έχουν κάνει μείωση εξαιτίας της κατάστασης.
> 
> Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι το θέμα του παιχνιδιού.
> 
> Σπίτι κατασκευής 2000, με καλή εγκατάσταση, και απόσταση απο ΚΑΦΑΟ 200μ.
> 
> Η συνδεσμολογία που έχω κάνει είναι η εξής:Απο την πρίζα τηλεφώνου, καλώδιο στο router και πάνω στο router κουμπώνω το τηλέφωνο. Μήπως θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω το splitter πάνω στην γραμμή?


Από συνδεσμολογία είσαι άψογα, δεν βάζεις σπλίτερ. Αν μπει τηλέφωνο σε άλλη πρίζα εκεί ενδεχομένως να έχεις θέμα όμως. Στα πόσα συγχρόνιζει το router;

- - - Updated - - -




> @Beyond ειναι δυνατό λογο φόρτου να πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες; Το δίκτυο του vdsl ειναι και καινουργιο υποτιθεται δε το εχουν πολλοι ή δουλευει αλλιώς. Θα του ανοίξει το NAT το Port Forward και σίγουρα πιστευω θα τον αφήσει να παίξει. Ενιγουει, gliout, το DMZ κλείστο, αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει νόημα να κανεις port forward :P Πήγαινε ενεργοποίησε το UnPn και μετά βαλε τα ports. XBOX δεν ειπες οτι εχεις;
> 
> ΤCP/UDP: 53
> TCP: 80
> TCP/UDP: 3074
> UDP: 88, 500, , 3075, 3544, 4500
> 
> Δες και κανενα βιντεο στο YT για σιγουρια, απο κονσολα δεν σκαμπάζω για Open NAT κλπ. 
> 
> ...


Ναι είναι δυνατό εάν κορεστεί όλο το εύρος ζώνης μιας καμπίνας όταν π.χ. βάλουν πολλοί συνδρομητές κάποιο κατέβασμα. Το φαινόμενο παρατηρείται σε ώρες αιχμής. Εκτός αν φταίει κάτι άλλο. Γενικά πάντως τα speedest sites δεν είναι αξιόπιστα για να μετρήσει κανείς εύρος ζώνης.

----------


## gliout145

@BeyondMAD 
Σου ανεβάζω να δείς για το router.


@TheTiesThatBind
Δηλαδή να έχω ανοικτό το UPnP, τα ports οπως τα έχω στο βάλει στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα? Το DNS το έχω off ή on?

Μόνο το TCP 80 δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω, γιατί λέει οτι χρησιμοποιείται!!!

Τα έκανα αυτά και μου βγάζει το Xbox Nat type stict, ενώ πριν είχα open.

Μήπως να ενεργοποιήσω το DMZ πάλι? Αν το κάνω αυτό δεν είναι όλες οι θύρες ανοικτές?

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Επειδη ειχες ανοικτο το DMZ ειχες NAT Open. Απλά δεν είναι ασφαλές, το καλό είναι οτι με DMZ open απλά εχεις ολα τα NAT ανοιχτά και ξεμπερδεύεις. Δε ξέρω αν έχει δικά του ports το Xbox για να εχεις και απο εκει NAT Type Open. Το DMZ προτείνεται να ειναι κλειστο γενικοτερα και το UPnP ανοιχτό. Το UPnP θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να σου δινει NAT Type OPEN σε όλα τα games. Όταν δε σου δινει, πας σε port forward. Στη φώτο μου φάνηκε να τα έχεις UDP και UDP / TCP που ειναι λάθος.  Το 80 πρέπει να ειναι σε TCP σκέτο πχ. Εναλλακτικά επικοινώνησε με τη Vodafone μηπως εχουν μπλοκάρει καποιο port (το θεωρώ απίθανο). Σου έγραψα στο προηγουμενο ποστ ακριβως τι πρωτόκολλα θες.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> @BeyondMAD 
> Σου ανεβάζω να δείς για το router.


Για 50/5 καλά είναι. Έχει κάποια σφάλματα όμως.

----------


## gliout145

@BeyondMADQ  Τα errors οφείλονται στην γραμμή?? Να επικοινωνήσω με vodafone?

@TheTiesThatBind:

Τα διόρθωσα...Οταν όμως λέει πχ TCP 53 και UDP 53 τότε τα ανοίγω σαν TCP/UDP 53 σωστά? Η Ξεχωριστά?

----------


## BeyondMAD

> @BeyondMADQ  Τα errors οφείλονται στην γραμμή?? Να επικοινωνήσω με vodafone?



Αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις, κολλήματα ή άλλα προβλήματα, άστο όπως είναι μην κάνουν καμιά βλακεία και βρεθείς σε χειρότερα.

----------


## gliout145

Αποσυνδέσεις δεν έχω. Απλά το πρόβλημα μου εστιάζεται στο οτι ο ΝΑΤ στο XBOX ειναι stricked.

Μόλις μίλησα με την Vodafone, γι αυτό το πρόβλημα, (τεχνικό τμήμα) και φυσικά μου έδωσαν 0 βοήθεια. Μου είπαν μόνο οτι μπορούν να με κατευθύνουν, στο να ανοίξω τις πόρτες.
Του ειπα για αλλαγή του router με καποιο δικό μου, και μου είπε οτι θα μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς ιντερνετ, και της τηλεφωνίας, εαν δεν δουλέψει!!!!!!!

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. 
1.Εχεις κανείς άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα με το xbox και vodafone.???
2.Εαν πάω σε 100 θα μου δώσουν άλλο router?
3.Εαν κουμπώσω το router που έχω απο την cosmote, θα εχω vodafone tv και τηλεφωνια(εχω τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω πως και που τους βάζω!!!)

Ξέρω οτι σας έπρηξα στις ερωτήσεις!!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> @BeyondMADQ  Τα errors οφείλονται στην γραμμή?? Να επικοινωνήσω με vodafone?
> 
> @TheTiesThatBind:
> 
> Τα διόρθωσα...Οταν όμως λέει πχ TCP 53 και UDP 53 τότε τα ανοίγω σαν TCP/UDP 53 σωστά? Η Ξεχωριστά?


σωστα τα ανοιγεις μαζι

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Αποσυνδέσεις δεν έχω. Απλά το πρόβλημα μου εστιάζεται στο οτι ο ΝΑΤ στο XBOX ειναι stricked.
> 
> Μόλις μίλησα με την Vodafone, γι αυτό το πρόβλημα, (τεχνικό τμήμα) και φυσικά μου έδωσαν 0 βοήθεια. Μου είπαν μόνο οτι μπορούν να με κατευθύνουν, στο να ανοίξω τις πόρτες.
> Του ειπα για αλλαγή του router με καποιο δικό μου, και μου είπε οτι θα μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς ιντερνετ, και της τηλεφωνίας, εαν δεν δουλέψει!!!!!!!
> 
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. 
> 1.Εχεις κανείς άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα με το xbox και vodafone.???
> 2.Εαν πάω σε 100 θα μου δώσουν άλλο router?
> 3.Εαν κουμπώσω το router που έχω απο την cosmote, θα εχω vodafone tv και τηλεφωνια(εχω τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω πως και που τους βάζω!!!)
> ...


Δοκίμασε με ένα άλλο router να δεις αν λειτουργεί η κονσόλα και προχωράς από εκεί.

----------


## gliout145

Λοιπόν, έβαλα το παλιό router, και είχα vdsl και το ondemand της vodafone. Αλλά όμως πάλι στο συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι, έκανε το ίδιο. Αρα λογικά δεν είναι θέμα router. Θα δοκιμάσω να σβήσω τα δεδομένα του παιχνιδιου απο το xbox, για να τα ξανακατεβάσω απο το cloud...

Κάτι άλλο δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ....

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Λοιπόν, έβαλα το παλιό router, και είχα vdsl και το ondemand της vodafone. Αλλά όμως πάλι στο συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι, έκανε το ίδιο. Αρα λογικά δεν είναι θέμα router. Θα δοκιμάσω να σβήσω τα δεδομένα του παιχνιδιου απο το xbox, για να τα ξανακατεβάσω απο το cloud...
> 
> Κάτι άλλο δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ....


Μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις από PC. Αν σου κάνει τα ίδια. Για κονσόλα δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω.

----------


## gliout145

Σε ευχαριστώ, για τον χρόνο σου...Θα δώ τι θα κάνω, και πως θα το λύσω..Πρέπει να βρώ κάποιον, που να έχει Xbox, Vodafone, και το παιχνίδι!!!!!

----------


## Peterfff

Περισι τον Μαρτιο ειχα συναντισει συνεργειο που εβαζε τα καινουρια καφαο στην Σπυρου Λαμπου και τον ρωτησα πότε θα συνδεθουν και μου ειχε πει σε 1 μηνα ως το πασχα (το περσινο)....
Περασε ενας χρονος κι ακομα τιποτα...
Αμα συνδεουν 5 καφαο το χρονο σε ολοκληρη την πολη ζητω που καηκαμε.Να μη πω καμια ποιο βαρια κουβεντα.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Περισι τον Μαρτιο ειχα συναντισει συνεργειο που εβαζε τα καινουρια καφαο στην Σπυρου Λαμπου και τον ρωτησα πότε θα συνδεθουν και μου ειχε πει σε 1 μηνα ως το πασχα (το περσινο)....
> Περασε ενας χρονος κι ακομα τιποτα...
> Αμα συνδεουν 5 καφαο το χρονο σε ολοκληρη την πολη ζητω που καηκαμε.Να μη πω καμια ποιο βαρια κουβεντα.


Τα λεγόμενα τεχνικών είναι αέρας. Δεν τα πιστεύουμε ποτέ. Τώρα, δεν σου είπε απαραίτητα ψέμματα διότι μπορεί να εννοούσε οτι θα συνδεθούν με ινα που όντως έχουν συνδεθεί από πέρσι αλλά μιας και μιλάμε για VDSL θες και ρεύμα το οποίο είναι που καθυστερεί πολύ (ακόμα), έπειτα θες πάλι τον εκάστοτε πάροχο να τεστάρει το κάθε καφάο του και τέλος τον ΟΤΕ που του ανήκουν τα ADSL καφάο να κάνει τη σύνδεση (στην περίπτωση που δεν βάζει αυτός καφάο VDSL). 5 καφάο το χρόνο δεν συνδέουν, ωστόσο έχουν αργήσει υπερβολικά και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα αφού ούτε η αρμόδια ΕΕΤΤ δεν νοιάζεται.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Εδώ στη Βέροια γκάιζ που γύρισα τα δώσανε όλα τα Καφαο μια και έξω. Έχει όλη η πόλη VDSL έως 100 Mbps διαθεσιμότητα. Το έργο ήταν της Vodafone. 

Μάλιστα όταν αρίθμησαν τα καφαο τα ανέβασαν και στο σάιτ από ότι φαίνεται :P

Για το δικό μου τώρα, όταν κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας με το σταθερο μου στον ΟΤΕ πλέον μου βγάζει χρειάζεται περαιτέρω διερεύνηση. Λέτε να το δώσανε ;

----------


## spyzit

Τις τελευταίες 4-5 μέρες το internet σερνοταν. Σήμερα επανήλθε σε λογικα νούμερα (4mbit λεμε τώρα) και πηγαίνοντας στη διαθεσιμότητα της cosmote τυχαία διαπίστωσα ότι βγάζει  στο νούμερο του γείτονα που είναι cosmote ότι δίνει 100αρι και50αρι που μέχρι πριν μια βδομάδα δεν ήταν διαθέσιμο. Να ξανακάνω αιτηση; Σας θυμίζω ότι έχω φάει 1 φορά άκυρο από Vodafone ενώ δίνει διαθέσιμοτητα το site της

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Νεοφυτου Δούκα ☑️

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Εδώ στη Βέροια γκάιζ που γύρισα τα δώσανε όλα τα Καφαο μια και έξω. Έχει όλη η πόλη VDSL έως 100 Mbps διαθεσιμότητα. Το έργο ήταν της Vodafone. 
> 
> Μάλιστα όταν αρίθμησαν τα καφαο τα ανέβασαν και στο σάιτ από ότι φαίνεται :P
> 
> Για το δικό μου τώρα, όταν κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας με το σταθερο μου στον ΟΤΕ πλέον μου βγάζει χρειάζεται περαιτέρω διερεύνηση. Λέτε να το δώσανε ;


Γενικά τα δίνουν όταν είναι έτοιμα, δεν έχει νόημα να περιμένουν να τις δώσουν όλες μαζικά.




> Τις τελευταίες 4-5 μέρες το internet σερνοταν. Σήμερα επανήλθε σε λογικα νούμερα (4mbit λεμε τώρα) και πηγαίνοντας στη διαθεσιμότητα της cosmote τυχαία διαπίστωσα ότι βγάζει  στο νούμερο του γείτονα που είναι cosmote ότι δίνει 100αρι και50αρι που μέχρι πριν μια βδομάδα δεν ήταν διαθέσιμο. Να ξανακάνω αιτηση; Σας θυμίζω ότι έχω φάει 1 φορά άκυρο από Vodafone ενώ δίνει διαθέσιμοτητα το site της


Κάνε πάλι, δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Νεοφυτου Δούκα ☑️


Μάλιστα, εδώ τίποτα ακόμα. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι επειδή δεν πρόλαβαν δεν θα ασχοληθούν άλλο. Όταν γίνει.  Γράφτε λάθος, με το τηλέφωνο μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα. Τελικά η αναζήτηση με διεύθυνση είναι bugged.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Τρου εγώ βέβαια το είδα από τον ΟΤΕ μένει να πάρω τηλέφωνο να δω τα πακέτα και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Αν ζητήσω μέτρηση πριν την ενεργοποίηση θα μου την κάνουν λες; Βέβαια δεν έχω το ρουτερ στην πρίζα μιας και λείπω 

Καλό θα ήταν να μιλήσεις με κάποιο συνεργείο να δεις τι παίζει ή με την ΕΕΤΤ; Μπορεί να μη νοιάζονται αλλά αν υπάρξει παράπονο θα το κοιτάξουν θεωρώ. Λίγο υπομονή ακόμη, πράγματι δόθηκε πριν το Πάσχα ενώ τον Φλεβάρη ρώτησα τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ και μου είχε πει αργεί πολύ ακόμα.

ΥΓ. Προφανώς στη Βέροια λειτούργησαν πιο μεθοδικά και συντονισμένα, επίσης είχαν μικρότερη έκταση λογικά να καλύψουν συγκριτικά με τα Γιάννενα. Ταυτόχρονα αρίθμησαν, ταυτόχρονα συνέδεσαν και τα δώσαν σε λειτουργία λογικά

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Τρου εγώ βέβαια το είδα από τον ΟΤΕ μένει να πάρω τηλέφωνο να δω τα πακέτα και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Αν ζητήσω μέτρηση πριν την ενεργοποίηση θα μου την κάνουν λες; Βέβαια δεν έχω το ρουτερ στην πρίζα μιας και λείπω 
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν να μιλήσεις με κάποιο συνεργείο να δεις τι παίζει ή με την ΕΕΤΤ; Μπορεί να μη νοιάζονται αλλά αν υπάρξει παράπονο θα το κοιτάξουν θεωρώ. Λίγο υπομονή ακόμη, πράγματι δόθηκε πριν το Πάσχα ενώ τον Φλεβάρη ρώτησα τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ και μου είχε πει αργεί πολύ ακόμα.


Updated. Θα πάρω τηλ συντόμως να δω. Με τις αποστάσεις από τις καμπίνες εδώ στα Γιάννενα έχεις εγγυημένο το 100ρι. Ο μόνος λόγος να μη το πιάνεις είναι χαλασμένο καλώδιο. Ζήτα, δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Θενξ! Θα το δω. Καλά νταξει 100 μέτρα είναι δεν είναι από το καφαο του ΟΤΕ. Το καφαο είναι μπροστά στο σπίτι του ΟΤΕ βασικά

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Θενξ! Θα το δω. Καλά νταξει 100 μέτρα είναι δεν είναι από το καφαο του ΟΤΕ. Το καφαο είναι μπροστά στο σπίτι του ΟΤΕ βασικά


Έχεις speed booster βλέπω, θα το ακυρώσεις; Δεν νομίζω να έχει κάποια χρησιμότητα πέραν του αν κοπεί το ρεύμα να μείνεις με σύνδεση.

----------


## jim_jiannena

Ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα ID: 7469-119 Lampraki 6, Anatoli, ο ΟΤΕ δίνει διαθεσιμότητά η Vodafone όχι.

----------


## tasospas

Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος πως γινεται να δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ο OTE και οχι η Vodafone?

και το παραξενο ειναι οτι οι καμπινες ειναι της Vodafone...

----------


## jim_jiannena

> Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος πως γινεται να δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ο OTE και οχι η Vodafone?
> 
> και το παραξενο ειναι οτι οι καμπινες ειναι της Vodafone...


Τι να σου πω φίλε μου, εδώ με αυτούς χάνεις την μπάλα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Έχεις speed booster βλέπω, θα το ακυρώσεις; Δεν νομίζω να έχει κάποια χρησιμότητα πέραν του αν κοπεί το ρεύμα να μείνεις με σύνδεση.


Ναι στεγνή ακύρωση θα φάει. Το είχα γιατί δεν υπήρχε το VDSL, το έβαλα τώρα πρόσφατα για να κάνω stream αλλά στο δωμάτιο που το είχα με max σήμα μου έδινε Download κάτω από την ADSL και μονο upload 5.5 Mbps, έτσι μετά απο 3 μήνες με την υποστηριξη ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει επαρκης καλυψη δικτυου και το κόβω όποτε θελω. Με τα πολλά, το κόβω και χωρίς πέναλτι οπότε όλα κομπλέ, στο μεταξύ στο σαλόνι με 2/3 σήμα είχα έως και 80 Mbps Down, 5.5 Mbps Up. Not bad at all αλλα εχω 15 μετρα καλωδιο ethernet γιατί τα powerline μου έκαναν νερα (ειχα αποσυνδεσεις). Οπότε με το καλό όλα αυτά θα πάρουν πουλο και θα εχω το router μου ομορφα και ωραια στο δωματιο του PC και ενα wi-fi extender για την τηλεοραση και τα κινητα στο σαλονι. Πιστεύω θα την παλέψω ετσι. Και το Booster που το έβαλα για το stream κοροϊδια ήταν γιατι δεν κρατούσε σταθερότητα στην ταχύτητα με αποτελεσμα να εχω FPS drops & lag spikes γιατί έπεφτε κάτω από τα 2500 kbps που έτρεχα το stream.

Επίσης μπορω να δημιουργησω κανενα "εσωτερικο" δικτυο εντος του σπιτιου; Πχ να παιρνω τα 75 + 7-8 Mbps στον σταθερο και τα 25+ 1-2 αλλα να τα στέλνω στις λοιπες συσκευές;

----------


## spyzit

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος πως γινεται να δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ο OTE και οχι η Vodafone?
> 
> και το παραξενο ειναι οτι οι καμπινες ειναι της Vodafone...


Κι εμένα αυτό με ξεπερναει. Καμπίνα παναγιας σουμελα 1218-177 δίνει από χθες ο ΟΤΕ. Η voda ενω έδινε τις τελευταίες μέρες στη διευθυνση μου δεν βγάζει. Η καλύτερα δε δίνει καν αποτέλεσμα. Ισως επειδη μεσολάβησε η αίτησή μου και την κόψανε. Στον γείτονα πάντως κανονικά με το νουμερο πλέον ο οτε(διπλανή ακριβώς μονοκατοικία). Επίσης σε επικοινωνία με το καταστημα της nova (γιατι nova εχω) μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι αφού έδωσε ο οτε να την ξαναπαρω τη ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ να δει αν μου δίνουν.

----------


## tasospas

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά αυτό εμάς (σαν καταναλωτές) μας κάνει κακό.

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει εδώ και κάνα μήνα στην δικιά μου περιοχή, Διαθεσιμοτητα ο ΟΤΕ και η Vodafone Όχι

 Πχ αν έδινε η Vodafone  θα μπορούσα να παίξω ''μπαλίτσα'' να διεκδικήσω  καλύτερο συμβόλαιο απο τον ΟΤΕ η να πάω  στην Vodafone που ειναι πιο οικονομική.

Τι στο κάλο συνεννοημένοι ειναι? 

@jkoukos Εσύ που είσαι μέσα στο πραγματα έχεις καμια ιδέα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος πως γινεται να δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ο OTE και οχι η Vodafone?
> 
> και το παραξενο ειναι οτι οι καμπινες ειναι της Vodafone...





> Τι να σου πω φίλε μου, εδώ με αυτούς χάνεις την μπάλα.


Ακριβώς έτσι είναι. Μην περιμένετε από τον έλεγχο στα site.




> Ναι στεγνή ακύρωση θα φάει. Το είχα γιατί δεν υπήρχε το VDSL, το έβαλα τώρα πρόσφατα για να κάνω stream αλλά στο δωμάτιο που το είχα με max σήμα μου έδινε Download κάτω από την ADSL και μονο upload 5.5 Mbps, έτσι μετά απο 3 μήνες με την υποστηριξη ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει επαρκης καλυψη δικτυου και το κόβω όποτε θελω. Με τα πολλά, το κόβω και χωρίς πέναλτι οπότε όλα κομπλέ, στο μεταξύ στο σαλόνι με 2/3 σήμα είχα έως και 80 Mbps Down, 5.5 Mbps Up. Not bad at all αλλα εχω 15 μετρα καλωδιο ethernet γιατί τα powerline μου έκαναν νερα (ειχα αποσυνδεσεις). Οπότε με το καλό όλα αυτά θα πάρουν πουλο και θα εχω το router μου ομορφα και ωραια στο δωματιο του PC και ενα wi-fi extender για την τηλεοραση και τα κινητα στο σαλονι. Πιστεύω θα την παλέψω ετσι. Και το Booster που το έβαλα για το stream κοροϊδια ήταν γιατι δεν κρατούσε σταθερότητα στην ταχύτητα με αποτελεσμα να εχω FPS drops & lag spikes γιατί έπεφτε κάτω από τα 2500 kbps που έτρεχα το stream.
> 
> Επίσης μπορω να δημιουργησω κανενα "εσωτερικο" δικτυο εντος του σπιτιου; Πχ να παιρνω τα 75 + 7-8 Mbps στον σταθερο και τα 25+ 1-2 αλλα να τα στέλνω στις λοιπες συσκευές;


Το είχα δοκιμάσει πέρσι, τις πρώτες 4 μέρες έπιανε 30Mbps αλλά μετά έπεσε απότομα και δεν είδα πάνω απο 4-5 στο κατέβασμα. Στο ανέβασμα 1-2 σταθερά, οπότε δεν ασχολήθηκα άλλο. Εδώ που βρίσκομαι δεν πιάνει καθόλου καλό 4G. Powerlines όλο προβλήματα δημιουργούν, μια χαρά θα είσαι όπως σκοπεύεις να τα στήσεις. Στριμ με 4G; Ζεις στα άκρα  :Razz: , αφού δούλεψε όμως καλώς. Αυτό που λες για να μοιράσεις τις ταχύτητες ίσως γίνεται με QoS στο ρούτερ, διαφορετικά θα χρειαστείς κάποιο software στις συσκευές τύπου _NetLimiter_.




> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Κι εμένα αυτό με ξεπερναει. Καμπίνα παναγιας σουμελα 1218-177 δίνει από χθες ο ΟΤΕ. Η voda ενω έδινε τις τελευταίες μέρες στη διευθυνση μου δεν βγάζει. Η καλύτερα δε δίνει καν αποτέλεσμα. Ισως επειδη μεσολάβησε η αίτησή μου και την κόψανε. Στον γείτονα πάντως κανονικά με το νουμερο πλέον ο οτε(διπλανή ακριβώς μονοκατοικία). Επίσης σε επικοινωνία με το καταστημα της nova (γιατι nova εχω) μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι αφού έδωσε ο οτε να την ξαναπαρω τη ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ να δει αν μου δίνουν.





> Τι να πω ρε παιδιά αυτό εμάς (σαν καταναλωτές) μας κάνει κακό.
> 
> Το ίδιο συμβαίνει εδώ και κάνα μήνα στην δικιά μου περιοχή, Διαθεσιμοτητα ο ΟΤΕ και η Vodafone Όχι
> 
>  Πχ αν έδινε η Vodafone  θα μπορούσα να παίξω ''μπαλίτσα'' να διεκδικήσω  καλύτερο συμβόλαιο απο τον ΟΤΕ η να πάω  στην Vodafone που ειναι πιο οικονομική.
> 
> Τι στο κάλο συνεννοημένοι ειναι? 
> 
> @jkoukos Εσύ που είσαι μέσα στο πραγματα έχεις καμια ιδέα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?


Μην ψάχνεστε με βόνταφον, μόνο εκνευρισμό θα σας προκαλέσει, εάν σας δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ο ΟΤΕ πάρτε τηλέφωνο (και στη βόνταφον/άλλο πάροχο) και ρωτήστε.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
διαπίστωσα μολις με εκπληξη ότι δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ο ΟΤΕ έως 100Mbps στην καμπίνα μου 495-234 που ήταν για Q1/2020, ή Vodafone ακόμα δε δείνει. Ο ΟΤΕ βέβαια έδειχνε αυτες τις μέρες σε όλες τις ταχύτητες το μήνυμα "το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο" και σήμερα έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα.
Αργά η γρήγορα θα ενημερώθουν σε όλους τους παρόχους μέσω των website έχω δει να γίνεται σε μια μέρα ή και σε εβδομάδες, είναι και η κάθε εταιρία πότε κάνει την ενημέρωση των στοιχείων, τηλεφωνικά πιστεύω θα υπάρχει η τελευταία ενημέρωση όσον αφορά το θέμα μας.
Άντε να ενεργοποιηθεί και η δικιά σου BeyondMAD και όλων στο Q1 που έπρεπε ήδη να έχουν διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Και εμένα NOVA, Voda δε λένε κάτι αλλά με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου ο ΟΤΕ δίνει. Θα μιλήσω αργότερα αν είναι ανοιχτές οι πωλήσεις σήμερα αλλιώς Δευτέρα να δω τι και πως. Από εκεί και πέρα ευχομαι ενεργοποίηση το ταχύτερο στον Beyond που τα εξηγεί ωραία σε ολους, αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν και για Q1

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> διαπίστωσα μολις με εκπληξη ότι δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ο ΟΤΕ έως 100Mbps στην καμπίνα μου 495-234 που ήταν για Q1/2020, ή Vodafone ακόμα δε δείνει. Ο ΟΤΕ βέβαια έδειχνε αυτες τις μέρες σε όλες τις ταχύτητες το μήνυμα "το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο" και σήμερα έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα.
> Αργά η γρήγορα θα ενημερώθουν σε όλους τους παρόχους μέσω των website έχω δει να γίνεται σε μια μέρα ή και σε εβδομάδες, είναι και η κάθε εταιρία πότε κάνει την ενημέρωση των στοιχείων, τηλεφωνικά πιστεύω θα υπάρχει η τελευταία ενημέρωση όσον αφορά το θέμα μας.
> Άντε να ενεργοποιηθεί και η δικιά σου BeyondMAD και όλων στο Q1 που έπρεπε ήδη να έχουν διαθεσιμότητα.


Same. Είναι ενεργή απ`οτι φαίνεται. Έκανα αίτηση μέσω τηλεφώνου, βλέπουμε πως θα πάει.




> Και εμένα NOVA, Voda δε λένε κάτι αλλά με τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου ο ΟΤΕ δίνει. Θα μιλήσω αργότερα αν είναι ανοιχτές οι πωλήσεις σήμερα αλλιώς Δευτέρα να δω τι και πως. Από εκεί και πέρα ευχομαι ενεργοποίηση το ταχύτερο στον Beyond που τα εξηγεί ωραία σε ολους, αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν και για Q1


Ναι για Q1 ήταν. Καλεσέ τους να μπαίνει σε σειρά το αίτημά σου. Άντε πάμε και για οπτική ίνα τώρα  :ROFL:

----------


## xaker

> Same. Είναι ενεργή απ`οτι φαίνεται. Έκανα αίτηση μέσω τηλεφώνου, βλέπουμε πως θα πάει.
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι για Q1 ήταν. Καλεσέ τους να μπαίνει σε σειρά το αίτημά σου. Άντε πάμε και για οπτική ίνα τώρα


Έκανες αίτηση Cosmote ή Vodafone, και τι τιμολόγιο σ δώσανε στο πακέτο που έκλεισες;

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Έκανες αίτηση Cosmote ή Vodafone, και τι τιμολόγιο σ δώσανε στο πακέτο που έκλεισες;


Cosmote, 100XL. 41,9 με ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό. Router από βδομάδα.

----------


## xaker

Μια χαρά, έγω είμαι στη Vodafone τώρα οπότε θα δω πως θα κινηθώ μη μου έρθει και κανένα πέναλντι για διακοπή απο τη στιγμή που ισχύει το συμβόλαιο της Vodafone.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μια χαρά, έγω είμαι στη Vodafone τώρα οπότε θα δω πως θα κινηθώ μη μου έρθει και κανένα πέναλντι για διακοπή απο τη στιγμή που ισχύει το συμβόλαιο της Vodafone.


Δεν θα άλλαζα πάροχο, αφού είσαι σε vodafone απλά κάντο 50/100ρι μιας και είναι τα καφάο τους, να μην περιμένεις και για τη φορητότητα. Εγώ απλά είχα ακόμα 10 μήνες συμβόλαιο ADSL οπότε λεω ας μη πληρώσω την ρήτρα, σε 2 χρόνια με το καλό βλέπουμε τι είδος σύνδεσης και τι πάροχο.

----------


## xaker

> Δεν θα άλλαζα πάροχο, αφού είσαι σε vodafone απλά κάντο 50/100ρι μιας και είναι τα καφάο τους, να μην περιμένεις και για τη φορητότητα. Εγώ απλά είχα ακόμα 10 μήνες συμβόλαιο ADSL οπότε λεω ας μη πληρώσω την ρήτρα, σε 2 χρόνια με το καλό βλέπουμε τι είδος σύνδεσης και τι πάροχο.


Ναι και εγω αυτό σκέφτομαι να το πάω vodafone να γλιτώσω το όλο θέμα της μεταφοράς και τις ρήτρες με το συβόλαιο σύν ότι μπορεί να πετύχω και καλή τιμή. Είχα δει σε άλλο μέλος του φορουμ που ή vodafone του έδωσε  100Mbps με τηλεφωνικη αίτηση κάπου στα 30-32 ευρώ.

----------


## spyzit

> Ναι και εγω αυτό σκέφτομαι να το πάω vodafone να γλιτώσω το όλο θέμα της μεταφοράς και τις ρήτρες με το συβόλαιο σύν ότι μπορεί να πετύχω και καλή τιμή. Είχα δει σε άλλο μέλος του φορουμ που ή vodafone του έδωσε  100Mbps με τηλεφωνικη αίτηση κάπου στα 30-32 ευρώ.


Εγώ όταν έκανα την αίτηση φορητότητας στη vf και με πήρε την 13η μέρα η nova επικαλέστηκα ότι δε θέλω να φύγω απλά δε δίνετε διαθεσιμότητα ενώ οι άλλοι δίνουν και από 120 ευρώ πέναλτυ θα πληρωνα ένα 30αρι σκάρτο μου είπαν. Βέβαια θα κράταγα την nova δορυφορική. Τελικά δε χρειαστηκε γιατί η vf με ακύρωσε. Η τιμή που είχα συμφωνήσει vf ήταν 35 ευρώ 50αρι με vf TV full για 2 χρόνια. Πριν από 20 μέρες αυτά

ΥΓ: Έλεος με τις τιμές του ΟΤΕ. Άκου 42 ευρώ 100 μόνο ίντερνετ τηλ.

----------


## BeyondMAD

32€ για 100ρι είναι πολύ καλό νούμερο, αν το βρεις το χτυπάς. Προτίμησα κοσμοτέ γιατί αν και τόσα χρόνια η ταχύτητα ήταν άθλια, είχα ελάχιστες αποσυνδέσεις τις οποίες την επόμενη μέρα τις είχαν διορθώσει, επιπλέον εδώ και 2 χρόνια δεν είχα αποσυνδέσεις μόνο κάτι πτώσεις συγχρονισμού σε χαμηλώτερα νούμερα που με ένα restart έφτιαξαν. Ναι τα 42 είναι λίγο πολλά αλλά δεν με ένοιαξε μετά απο 10 χρόνια adsl κοίταξα πολύ στην άβυσσο.  :Smile:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Είχε και στα 32€ ο ΟΤΕ νομίζω ρε συ

Ακυρο ηταν τα 50 Mbps. LOL! 

Η Νοβα το δινει στα 30 :P

----------


## spyzit

> 32€ για 100ρι είναι πολύ καλό νούμερο, αν το βρεις το χτυπάς. Προτίμησα κοσμοτέ γιατί αν και τόσα χρόνια η ταχύτητα ήταν άθλια, είχα ελάχιστες αποσυνδέσεις τις οποίες την επόμενη μέρα τις είχαν διορθώσει, επιπλέον εδώ και 2 χρόνια δεν είχα αποσυνδέσεις μόνο κάτι πτώσεις συγχρονισμού σε χαμηλώτερα νούμερα που με ένα restart έφτιαξαν. Ναι τα 42 είναι λίγο πολλά αλλά δεν με ένοιαξε μετά απο 10 χρόνια adsl κοίταξα πολύ στην άβυσσο.


 Είπα ότι είναι ακριβό σε σχέση ας πουμε με nova που έχει τώρα 3ple play με αθλητικά 49.90 και 100αρι....βέβαια δεν είπα ότι δε θα σε ακολουθήσω...:-D:-D:-D

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Είχε και στα 32€ ο ΟΤΕ νομίζω ρε συ
> 
> Ακυρο ηταν τα 50 Mbps. LOL! 
> 
> Η Νοβα το δινει στα 30 :P


Και για τα 100 οι τιμές είναι σχεδόν ίδιες. 




> Είπα ότι είναι ακριβό σε σχέση ας πουμε με nova που έχει τώρα 3ple play με αθλητικά 49.90 και 100αρι....βέβαια δεν είπα ότι δε θα σε ακολουθήσω...:-D:-D:-D


Έλα έλα. Θα πήγαινα σε 200ρι αλλά δεν μας έκαναν τη χάρη  :Razz:  . Στο μέλλον ίσως με άλλη τεχνολογία.

----------


## dimtsiap

Εγώ μόλις έκανα έλεγχο στη Cosmote με τον τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό και με βγάζει γενικά πρώτη φορα διαθεσιμότητα, για εώς και 100 δίνει, η Vodafone δε με βγάζει. Η Καμπίνα μου ειναι Σπύρου Λάμπρου για Q2/2020. Έργα ρευματοδότησης έγιναν τέλη Φλεβάρη. Επίσης η εφαρμογή του MyCosmote στο account μου ακόμα δε μου έβγαλε πακέτο διαθέσιμο για αναβάθμιση. Λέτε Δευτέρα να πάρω 13888 μπας και μου κάνουν αίτηση ή ξέρουν τίποτα παραπάνω;

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους έκανα μια αναζήτηση μεσω της cosmote σε διάφορες περιοχές στα γιάννενα και είδα σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να έχει γίνει ενεργοποίηση είναι δεν είναι προφανώς Q1/Q2. Οπότε όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας δοκιμάσουνε να κάνουνε έναν έλεγχο. 
Φαίνεται να πήραν φόρα οι ενεγοποιήσεις με διαδικασίες express.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ μόλις έκανα έλεγχο στη Cosmote με τον τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό και με βγάζει γενικά πρώτη φορα διαθεσιμότητα, για εώς και 100 δίνει, η Vodafone δε με βγάζει. Η Καμπίνα μου ειναι Σπύρου Λάμπρου για Q2/2020. Έργα ρευματοδότησης έγιναν τέλη Φλεβάρη. Επίσης η εφαρμογή του MyCosmote στο account μου ακόμα δε μου έβγαλε πακέτο διαθέσιμο για αναβάθμιση. Λέτε Δευτέρα να πάρω 13888 μπας και μου κάνουν αίτηση ή ξέρουν τίποτα παραπάνω;


Ναι το καλύτερο είναι να επικοινωνήσεις να σου πούνε και οι ίδιοι τι προσφορές υπάρχουν αφού έχεις διαθεσιμότητα το μόνο έυκολο πλέον.

----------


## yansta

Ξαφνικα εγιναν πολλες ενεργοποιησεις και στην Ανατολη - Γιαννιωτικο Σαλονι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα
Πηρε κανεις καλυτερη προσφορά απο τα 32 ευρω /μηνα για την 50αρα απο Cosmote?

----------


## BeyondMAD

xaker τελικά σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα άρα έχει πάρει ρεύμα, δε πιστεύω να έκαναν λάθος, άρα τόσο καιρό κοιτούσες λάθος καλώδιο;  :Razz: 
Και ναι γενικά η βόνταφον αργεί στο site να βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα, όταν αυτό δουλεύει.

----------


## Άρης13

> Ξαφνικα εγιναν πολλες ενεργοποιησεις και στην Ανατολη - Γιαννιωτικο Σαλονι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα
> Πηρε κανεις καλυτερη προσφορά απο τα 32 ευρω /μηνα για την 50αρα απο Cosmote?


Δεν έχουμε κάποια προσφορά για Κάτι καλύτερο. Εγω γυρισα την 24 σε 50αρα με 32 ευρω.

----------


## tasospas

Η Nova υποτίθεται έχει hot deal με 100Mbps + απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία με 29.90/μήνα

Ενδιαφέρον... και πολύ καλύτερα απο την 50αρα στα 32 ευρώ  του ΟΤΕ 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα στην Ανατολή βέβαια...

----------


## gartzos

Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος πώς μπορώ να δω για ποιο τρίμηνο είναι προγραμματισμένη να ενεργοποιηθεί η δική μου περιοχή; Τι χρειάζεται δηλαδή για να το ψάξω; Βρίσκομαι στην αρχή της 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου στην Ανατολή.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Η Nova υποτίθεται έχει hot deal με 100Mbps + απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία με 29.90/μήνα
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον... και πολύ καλύτερα απο την 50αρα στα 32 ευρώ  του ΟΤΕ 
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα στην Ανατολή βέβαια...


Δεν θα έμπλεκα με Nova, αν και το deal αυτό φαίνεται δελεαστικό.




> Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος πώς μπορώ να δω για ποιο τρίμηνο είναι προγραμματισμένη να ενεργοποιηθεί η δική μου περιοχή; Τι χρειάζεται δηλαδή για να το ψάξω; Βρίσκομαι στην αρχή της 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου στην Ανατολή.


Γενικά και αόριστα μιλάμε για αυτό το τρίμηνο όπως είναι σχεδόν όλη η Ανατολή. Πιο συγκεκριμένα χρειάζεσαι: τον αριθμό του ADSL-KV που σου δίνει τώρα ADSL, αυτό είναι ένα νούμερο το οποίο το βλέπεις στον κατανεμητή της οικοδομής για πολυκατοικίες, ενώ για μονοκατοικίες υπάρχει μικρό κουτάκι εξωτερικό το οποίο μπορεί να βρίσκεται είτε στην οικοδομή σου είτε και αλλού, όπου θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις το καλώδιο που σου φέρνει τηλεφωνία για να βρεις το κουτάκι. Σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορείς να βρεις τον αριθμό υπάρχει η λίστα της EETT η οποία αντιστοιχεί αριθμούς ADSL-KV με τις οδούς που εξυπηρετούν οπότε βρίσκεις τον αριθμό από αυτήν. Εφ`όσον βρεις αυτό τον αριθμό υπάρχει μια λίστα στην οποία αναφέρουν πότε θεωρητικά θα έχουν ολοκληρώσει τα έργα. Μην ξεχνάς οτι δεν εγγυάται τίποτα καθώς έχουν μείνει πίσω μερικές καμπίνες από το 1ο τρίμηνο και έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί αρκετές από το 2ο, οπότε σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να σου πει κανείς, αλλά θα πάρεις μια γενική ιδέα.

Σαν εναλλακτική μπορείς να κάνεις έλεγχο στις σελίδες των παρόχων, κυρίως κοσμοτέ και βόνταφον, οι οποίες αν και αναξιόπιστες ίσως βοηθήσουν. Εάν δεις διαθεσιμότητα στην κοσμοτέ τότε είσαι ΟΚ.

_v01-2018.zip

Appendix2.zip

Για να μην είμαι τόσο αόριστος και να σου γλιτώσω λίγο χρόνο μιας και ο ιστότοπος της ΕΕΤΤ είναι για γέλια (ή κλάματα), βρήκα τις λίστες και τις επισυνάπτω. Στην _«v01_2018.xlsx»_ θα βρεις τις αντιστοιχίες οδών με ADSL-KV και στην _«Appendix2.xlsx»_ το τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης. Άνοιξέ τες (την πρώτη κυρίως που είναι γύρω στα 6ΜΒ) με κάποιο software και ψάξε για τα ΑΚ που υπάρχουν στα Ιωάννινα τα οποία είναι δύο, το 28ης Οκτωβρίου με αριθμό 495 και το περιβλέπτου με αριθμό 1218, έπειτα ψάχνεις τον αριθμό των ADSL-KV.

----------


## ariss22

καλησπερα, στη παρακατω εικονα σημαινει οτι εχω διαθεσημοτητα vdsl;

----------


## BeyondMAD

> καλησπερα, στη παρακατω εικονα σημαινει οτι εχω διαθεσημοτητα vdsl;


Όχι ακόμα αλλά «σύντομα». Δοκίμασες με αριθμό τηλεφώνου ή διεύθυνση; Εμένα με διεύθυνση έβγαζε το ίδιο με την εικόνα σου εδώ και 2 μήνες, αλλά προ ολίγων ημερών με τηλέφωνο έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## ariss22

> Όχι ακόμα αλλά «σύντομα». Δοκίμασες με αριθμό τηλεφώνου ή διεύθυνση; Εμένα με διεύθυνση έβγαζε το ίδιο με την εικόνα σου εδώ και 2 μήνες, αλλά προ ολίγων ημερών με τηλέφωνο έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα.


κοιτα απλα εγω στην vodafone ειμαι πελατης αλλα τσεκαρα και στην vodafone και μου λεει οτι εχω διαθεσημοτητα

----------


## BeyondMAD

> κοιτα απλα εγω στην vodafone ειμαι πελατης αλλα τσεκαρα και στην vodafone και μου λεει οτι εχω διαθεσημοτητα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 213778


Εάν σου βγάζει και για το 100ρι τότε πιστεύω είσαι ΟΚ, πάρτους τηλέφωνο ή ζήτα να σε καλέσουν και το συζητάτε.

----------


## ariss22

> Εάν σου βγάζει και για το 100ρι τότε πιστεύω είσαι ΟΚ, πάρτους τηλέφωνο ή ζήτα να σε καλέσουν και το συζητάτε.


Ναι μου βγάζει και για 100αρι. Θα τους πάρω τηλ. Ευχαριστώ πάντως...

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ναι μου βγάζει και για 100αρι. Θα τους πάρω τηλ. Ευχαριστώ πάντως...


Είσαι έτοιμος για VDSL τότε. Με το καλό.

----------


## dimtsiap

> καλησπερα, στη παρακατω εικονα σημαινει οτι εχω διαθεσημοτητα vdsl;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 213776


εμένα αυτό το έβγαζε πριν κανα διμηνο και τωρα εβγαλε διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## xaker

> xaker τελικά σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα άρα έχει πάρει ρεύμα, δε πιστεύω να έκαναν λάθος, άρα τόσο καιρό κοιτούσες λάθος καλώδιο; 
> Και ναι γενικά η βόνταφον αργεί στο site να βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα, όταν αυτό δουλεύει.


Χαχα δε νομιζω να κοιτουσα λαθος γιατι καθε μερα περναγα μπροστα απο την καμπινα και ηταν το ρευμα ασυνδετο συν οτι δε εψαχνα μονο με διευθυνση αλλα και με γειτονικα τηλεφωνα και διευθυνσεις. Μονο τωρα με το που ξεκινησε η καραντινα δεν ειχα πολυ γνωση τι εγινε γιατι εχω κατεβει Αρτα.
Οσον αφορα τη σελιδα της vodafone στην Λ.Αρχιεπισκοπου Μακαριου μέχρι και το mymarket που εχουμε 4 καμπινες, οι 3 βγηκαν πρωτα στη βονταφον και στον οτε τις επομενες μερες. Μονο η δικια μου βγηκε μεσω οτε και δε βγηκε απευθειας στη vodafone.

Και κατι εκτος θεματος
Ενω μας ειχανε φτιαξει το προβλημα με την καμπινα εδω στην αρτα που μενω ξαφνικα παλι σημερα ολα νεκρα, αυτο τι ειδους επισκευη ηταν που κρατησε 6 μερες απορω που να ειχα και εναλλακτικο παροχο ακομα θα ψαχναμε τι φταιει.

----------


## gartzos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ BeyondMAD! Το έψαξα μόλις και είμαι Q1/2020.....ας ελπίσουμε να δούμε "φως" σύντομα.....

----------


## lunatic

Προχωράει το θέμα σιγά σιγά...άντε καιρός ήταν

----------


## gemantzu

Σε εμένα Ιουστινιανού Ανατολή βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 50 και 100 στο site της Vodafone, αλλά όσες φορές πήρα τηλέφωνο, μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει ακόμα. Ξέρουμε τίποτα;

----------


## jim_jiannena

Toο good to be true 
Την Παρασκευή έκανα αίτηση για 100αρα στον οτε, σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν  ότι η αίτηση δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει. Η δικαιολογία ήταν ότι η καμπίνα που δίνει το vdsl δεν είναι του οτε και ο άλλος πάροχος δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Προχωράει το θέμα σιγά σιγά...άντε καιρός ήταν


Έχουμε μείνει πολύ πίσω. 2020 και περιμένουμε VDSL....




> Σε εμένα Ιουστινιανού Ανατολή βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 50 και 100 στο site της Vodafone, αλλά όσες φορές πήρα τηλέφωνο, μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει ακόμα. Ξέρουμε τίποτα;


Δεν την έδωσαν ακόμα, κανείς δεν ξέρει.




> Toο good to be true 
> Την Παρασκευή έκανα αίτηση για 100αρα στον οτε, σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν  ότι η αίτηση δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει. Η δικαιολογία ήταν ότι η καμπίνα που δίνει το vdsl δεν είναι του οτε και ο άλλος πάροχος δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.


Τα ίδια και εδώ, απλά εμένα μου είπαν οτι δεν έχει δίκτυο ακόμα και να δοκιμάσω ξανά σε 1 βδομάδα. Για γέλια.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα, εγώ δοκίμασα να ρωτήσω στη vodafone αλλα ο υπάλληλος που βγήκε δε μπορούσε να δει αν έγινε αναβάθμιση βάση διεύθυνσης ή τηλέφωνου και το προώθησε στο τμήμα αναβαθμίσεων θα με πάρουνε οι ίδιοι μου είπε για να δούμε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχουμε μείνει πολύ πίσω. 2020 και περιμένουμε VDSL....
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν την έδωσαν ακόμα, κανείς δεν ξέρει.
> 
> 
> 
> Τα ίδια και εδώ, απλά εμένα μου είπαν οτι δεν έχει δίκτυο ακόμα και να δοκιμάσω ξανά σε 1 βδομάδα. Για γέλια.


Εντάξει μου φαίνεται είναι πλέον ως φυσική διαδικασία η πρώτη ακύρωση  :ROFL: 
Απορώ τι θα γίνει στην περίπτωση βλάβης που ο κάθε ένας έχει τα δικά του ο οτε το δίκτυο και η vodafone τον εξοπλισμό. :ROFL:

----------


## siemos

Μια από τα ιδια.Στο site της vodafone δίνει κανονικά 50 και 100 αλλά σε επικοινωνία και με τμήμα αναβαθμίσεων και με τους τεχνικούς δεν βλέπουν ακόμα τίποτα.
Περιοχή γηροκομείο με ενεργή εδώ και 20 μέρες υποτίθεται καμπίνα...

----------


## gemantzu

Δεν είναι καθόλου για γέλια, για κλάματα είναι.
Τα γιάννενα είναι πιθανότατα η χειρότερη περιοχή στην Ελλάδα στο θέμα των συνδέσεων.
Κάποια στιγμή πριν καιρό, είχα γράψει εδώ ότι κάτι έπρεπε να κάνουμε και ένας τύπος εδώ άρχισε να με τσακώνεται, σε φάση τι να κάνουμε εμείς, εδώ ο κόσμος πεινάει και εμείς ασχολούμαστε με το ιντερνετ και τέτοια, και μου επιτέθηκε κιόλας με άσχημο τρόπο, και ένας admin ήρθε να μου τραβήξει το αυτί (δεν έγραψα τίποτα για να προκαλέσω, στα αλήθεια) και μου έσβησε τα ποστ. Τώρα που το χρειαζόμαστε όλοι όμως ΑΜΕΣΑ (δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εμένα η δουλειά μου και της συντρόφου μου πλέον ΔΕΝ βγαίνει με την υπάρχουσα γραμμή), δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπέρα, εγώ δοκίμασα να ρωτήσω στη vodafone αλλα ο υπάλληλος που βγήκε δε μπορούσε να δει αν έγινε αναβάθμιση βάση διεύθυνσης ή τηλέφωνου και το προώθησε στο τμήμα αναβαθμίσεων θα με πάρουνε οι ίδιοι μου είπε για να δούμε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εντάξει μου φαίνεται είναι πλέον ως φυσική διαδικασία η πρώτη ακύρωση 
> Απορώ τι θα γίνει στην περίπτωση βλάβης που ο κάθε ένας έχει τα δικά του ο οτε το δίκτυο και η vodafone τον εξοπλισμό.


Μπάχαλο θα γίνεται, αλλά το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι σε περίπτωση βλάβης θα περιμένουμε πολύ.




> Μια από τα ιδια.Στο site της vodafone δίνει κανονικά 50 και 100 αλλά σε επικοινωνία και με τμήμα αναβαθμίσεων και με τους τεχνικούς δεν βλέπουν ακόμα τίποτα.
> Περιοχή γηροκομείο με ενεργή εδώ και 20 μέρες υποτίθεται καμπίνα...


Υπομονή μόνο, δεν γίνεται κάτι άλλο, ειδικά αυτόν τον καιρό.




> Δεν είναι καθόλου για γέλια, για κλάματα είναι.
> Τα γιάννενα είναι πιθανότατα η χειρότερη περιοχή στην Ελλάδα στο θέμα των συνδέσεων.
> Κάποια στιγμή πριν καιρό, είχα γράψει εδώ ότι κάτι έπρεπε να κάνουμε και ένας τύπος εδώ άρχισε να με τσακώνεται, σε φάση τι να κάνουμε εμείς, εδώ ο κόσμος πεινάει και εμείς ασχολούμαστε με το ιντερνετ και τέτοια, και μου επιτέθηκε κιόλας με άσχημο τρόπο, και ένας admin ήρθε να μου τραβήξει το αυτί (δεν έγραψα τίποτα για να προκαλέσω, στα αλήθεια) και μου έσβησε τα ποστ. Τώρα που το χρειαζόμαστε όλοι όμως ΑΜΕΣΑ (δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εμένα η δουλειά μου και της συντρόφου μου πλέον ΔΕΝ βγαίνει με την υπάρχουσα γραμμή), δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα.


Συμφωνώ, αναλογικά με τον πληθυσμό της πόλης πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει χειρότερη περιοχή με συνδέσεις στη χώρα, ίσως το Ηράκλειο μόνο. Τι είχες γράψει δηλαδή; Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε εμείς; Από τη στιγμή που ούτε ο δήμαρχος ενδιαφέρεται, ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ, ούτε κανένας, δεν γίνεται κάτι. Το οτι σου επιτέθηκε κάποιος εδώ μέσα δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Ούτε εμένα βγαίνει η δουλειά μου με ADSL και δεν είμαι και ο μόνος, είναι και πολύ περισσότερος κόσμος που δεν γνωρίζει το site και έχει φτάσει στα όριά του με τις άθλιες υπηρεσίες που τις πληρώνει χρυσό.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Γενικότερα το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την κυβέρνηση. Όχι την τρέχουσα, τις παλαιότερες. Τι θέλω να πω, είμαστε μια χωρά χωρίς υποδομές. Σιδηροδρομική ανάπτυξη 0, δικτυακή ανάπτυξη 0. Μόνο στους αυτοκινητοδρομους προοδεύσαμε και αυτο μας πήρε πόσα χρόνια για να το κανουμε.
Μη το ψάχνετε.

Καταρχην πακετο απο τον ΟΤΕ και για εμενα γιατί ενω δειχνει διαθεσιμοτητα στο site, δε τους αφηνει την αιτηση να προχωρήσει λεει, και λογικα πρεπει να κοπει πρωτα το Booster και μετά να προχωρήσει η αίτηση για "fiber".

Πάμε για 50αρι φοιτητικο, το 100αρι στα 46 ευρω ειναι way too much οσο και αν θα γουσταρα 100αρα. Και το 50αρι θα την κανει τη δουλεια του στο Streaming + Gaming. Ελπιζω μονο αν ανοιγει ινσταγκραμ ταυτοχρονα να μη μου τιναζει στον αερα τo PING  :Very Happy:  

Δεν πειραζει, ισως με το κουπονι αργοτερα...

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δεν φταίει μόνο η κυβέρνηση, φταίνε πάρα πολλοί αν το ψάξεις, αλλά τι να κάνουμε. Τουλάχιστον σαν υποδομές διαδικτύου έχουν αρχίσει να προχωράνε (όχι εδώ προφανώς). Το κουπόνι αν αναφέρεσαι σε SFBB δεν το βλέπω να έρχεται εδώ ποτέ, μιας και πάντα εδώ τελευταίοι σε όλα. Το 50ρι θα σε καλύψει για broadcasting μέχρι 720p πιστεύω, δεν ξέρω τι είδος bandwidth θέλει το ίνσταγκραμ αλλά δεν πρέπει να τραβάει ολόκληρο 50ρι ωστε να κολλάς.

----------


## spyzit

Όσο ξαφνικά φάνηκε διαθεσιμοτητα άλλο τόσο έληξε. Από σήμερα ούτε με νούμερο γειτονικό cosmote διαθεσιμότητα ούτε με διεύθυνση στο site της vf που επίσης χθες έδινε. Κουράστηκα. Νομίζω θα περιμένω να με πάρει κάποιος τηλ για να κάνω αίτηση. Πιστεύω όμως ότι εκεί που εμπλέκεται η vf τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα, ίσως επειδή την τελική ενεργοποίηση τη δίνει ο ΟΤΕ. Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος γνωρίζει εκ των έσω τι γίνεται να το γράψει. Αλλιώς νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση μας. Ότι να ναι...

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ε οκ σε forum είσαι, κουβέντα θα γίνεται  :Razz: , εκ των έσω εάν υπήρχε έστω και ένας που να διάβαζε αυτό το νήμα θα είχε απαντήσει προ πολλού. Πιστεύω από τη στιγμή που έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα παρ`όλο που δεν βγάζει τώρα μιλάμε για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα αφού άρχισαν σε πολλές περιοχές της πόλης να δίνουν και πολλοί έχουν συνδεθεί. Μπορεί να περιμένεις πολύ το τηλέφωνο αυτό τον καιρό. Γενικά στο VDSL εμπλέκονται πολλοί οπότε εάν καθυστερήσει κάποιος στην αρχή ή στο ενδιάμεσο της αλυσίδας καθυστερούν όλοι οι επόμενοι.

----------


## spyzit

> Ε οκ σε forum είσαι, κουβέντα θα γίνεται , εκ των έσω εάν υπήρχε έστω και ένας που να διάβαζε αυτό το νήμα θα είχε απαντήσει προ πολλού. Πιστεύω από τη στιγμή που έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα παρ`όλο που δεν βγάζει τώρα μιλάμε για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα αφού άρχισαν σε πολλές περιοχές της πόλης να δίνουν και πολλοί έχουν συνδεθεί. Μπορεί να περιμένεις πολύ το τηλέφωνο αυτό τον καιρό. Γενικά στο VDSL εμπλέκονται πολλοί οπότε εάν καθυστερήσει κάποιος στην αρχή ή στο ενδιάμεσο της αλυσίδας καθυστερούν όλοι οι επόμενοι.


Ναι ρε συ εννοείται ότι θα κουβεντιάσουμε. (άλλωστε τι άλλο να κάνουμε). Το σχόλιο μου έχει να κάνει με το οτι τα site αποδεικνύονται αναξιόπιστα εν μέρει και νομίζω ότι συνφορουμιτες που έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί μπορούν να προσφέρουν ουσιαστική πληροφόρηση. Και πάλι διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου ακόμα κι αν καποιοι συνδέονται στην ίδια καμπινα αφού είτε από παραπληροφόρηση καποιου υπαλλήλου ή για οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορεί ο ένας να συνδεθεί κι ο άλλος να περιμένει επ αόριστον. Όπως και δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε το θέμα marketing. Κι εγώ αν ημΟυν vf θα θελα να πάρω μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο εκεί που έχω καμπίνες μου. Οπότε ο άλλος μπορεί να βάζει τρικλοποδιές

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ναι δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί εμφανίζει στα site διαθεσιμότητες χωρίς να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, τέλως πάντων δε μπορώ να βρω λογική με αυτούς χωρίς να κάψω εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα. Όσοι συνδέθηκαν ήδη το μόνο που μπορούν να σου πουν είναι από ποια καμπίνα (εάν το έχουν ψάξει τόσο). Κανονικά οι πάροχοι νοικιάζουν υπηρεσία από τα VDSL-KV των άλλων και φυσικά το πληρώνουν στον εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτη του εξοπλισμού, η μόνη τρικλοποδιά που μπορώ να φανταστώ από τη vodafone είναι να καθυστερήσει κάποιες μέρες τις καμπίνες της για τους άλλους 2 παρόχους αν και δε νομίζω να ισχύει/επιτρέπεται κάτι τέτοιο μιας και πολλοί εδώ συνδέθηκαν με πάροχο cosmote. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι αναμονή ελπίζω για λίγο ακόμα, κανένας πάροχος δεν θέλει να έχει εξοπλισμό που να κάθεται.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Δεν φταίει μόνο η κυβέρνηση, φταίνε πάρα πολλοί αν το ψάξεις, αλλά τι να κάνουμε. Τουλάχιστον σαν υποδομές διαδικτύου έχουν αρχίσει να προχωράνε (όχι εδώ προφανώς). Το κουπόνι αν αναφέρεσαι σε SFBB δεν το βλέπω να έρχεται εδώ ποτέ, μιας και πάντα εδώ τελευταίοι σε όλα. Το 50ρι θα σε καλύψει για broadcasting μέχρι 720p πιστεύω, δεν ξέρω τι είδος bandwidth θέλει το ίνσταγκραμ αλλά δεν πρέπει να τραβάει ολόκληρο 50ρι ωστε να κολλάς.


Το κουπονι καθε μερα εμπλουτιζεται με ΤΚ παντως. Ενιγουει, και εμενα σημερα με το τηλεφωνο βγαζει "χρειαζεται περαιτερω διερευνηση" ενω το Σαββατο εβγαζε διαθεσιμοτητα εως 100. Σημερα ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε οτι πραγματι παντως εχει εως 100 διαθεσιμοτητα.

Με την 100αρα θα ανεβαίνα στα 900p60/1080. Τώρα θα πάω στο 720p30 πάλι και δε ξέρω αν μπορώ να ανέβω και στα 720p60. Με το booster στριμάρα στα 2500 bitrate 720p30, τώρα ισως το ανεβάσω στα 3000. Νομιζω το 720p60 θελει 4000-4500 που θα ειμαι οριακά αν δεν κανω λαθος; 

Παραπανω απο 720p νομιζω ειναι υπερβολη για stream ουτως ή αλλως ελαχιστοι βλεπουν full screen καποιον :P 

Το θέμα ειναι να κοπει χωρις πολλα πολλα το Booster γιατί σημερα μου λεγανε ποινη 30 ευρω ενω εχω ενημερωθει οτι μπορω να διακοψω ανα πασα ωρα και στιγμη χωρις ποινη λογω μη επαρκης καλυψης δικτυου στην περιοχη

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Το κουπονι καθε μερα εμπλουτιζεται με ΤΚ παντως. Ενιγουει, και εμενα σημερα με το τηλεφωνο βγαζει "χρειαζεται περαιτερω διερευνηση" ενω το Σαββατο εβγαζε διαθεσιμοτητα εως 100. Σημερα ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε οτι πραγματι παντως εχει εως 100 διαθεσιμοτητα.
> 
> Με την 100αρα θα ανεβαίνα στα 900p60/1080. Τώρα θα πάω στο 720p30 πάλι και δε ξέρω αν μπορώ να ανέβω και στα 720p60. Με το booster στριμάρα στα 2500 bitrate 720p30, τώρα ισως το ανεβάσω στα 3000. Νομιζω το 720p60 θελει 4000-4500 που θα ειμαι οριακά αν δεν κανω λαθος; 
> 
> Παραπανω απο 720p νομιζω ειναι υπερβολη για stream ουτως ή αλλως ελαχιστοι βλεπουν full screen καποιον :P 
> 
> Το θέμα ειναι να κοπει χωρις πολλα πολλα το Booster γιατί σημερα μου λεγανε ποινη 30 ευρω ενω εχω ενημερωθει οτι μπορω να διακοψω ανα πασα ωρα και στιγμη χωρις ποινη λογω μη επαρκης καλυψης δικτυου στην περιοχη


Ναι το προχωράνε αλλά είναι οι περιοχές με FTTH και ίσως για εταιρείες, τέλως πάντων εάν γίνει και τις απλές VDSL δεν θα είναι κακό. Με τον αρθιμό από το τηλέφωνο μου βγάζει ακόμα διαθέσιμο αλλά με διεύθυνση όχι. Τσέκαρες από το site της βόνταφον; Τα λεγόμενά τους δεν τα πιστεύα ποτέ, εάν δεν συγχρονίσει 50 ή 100 δεν έχει. Όσο για το broadcast, δεν τα ξέρω να στα πω ακριβώς, απ`ότι μου έχει πει ένας γνωστός μου καλύτερα 60fps με καλό bitrate και χαμηλή ανάλυση, παρά π.χ. 1080p30fps που να φαίνονται τα μπλοκ. Η διαφορά 1080 με 720 δεν έχει τόσο σημασία όσο ο ρυθμός καρέ. Με 4500 θα είσαι οριακά, απλά μπορεί να φαίνεται εξίσου καλό και με 4000, μη ξεχνάς οτι μιλάμε για 720p. Γενικά όπως βλέπεις άλλα σου λέει ο ένας υπάλληλος και άλλα ο άλλος.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Νομιζω το Twitch προτεινε 4500 για 720p60. Anyway, στη Βονταφον οχι λεει μη διαθεσιμο με δ/νση

----------


## lunatic

> Νομιζω το Twitch προτεινε 4500 για 720p60. Anyway, στη Βονταφον οχι λεει μη διαθεσιμο με δ/νση


Εγώ streamάρω 1080/60fps... καρφωτά 6000kbps 
Θα μπορούσα και 1440p απλά νομίζω οτι δεν θα μπορώ να παίξω οκ... το pc μου είναι πάνω απο δεκαετία

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Άμα έχεις RTX κάρτα βάζεις το NVENC να κάνει το encode και δεν πα να έχεις και Intel Core Duo :P 

Προφανώς στα 5Up είναι απαγορευτικό το 6Κ bitrate. Μάλλον στα 3500 θα κλειδωσω όπως προτείνει το Twitch. Έτσι και αλλιώς στα 1080p πάνω από 6000 δε σε αφήνει το Twitch (όσο χαζό και αν είναι). 

Στο μεταξύ μου λέει θα πάρω το Speedport Entry και όχι το Plus γιατι είναι 50αρα η σύνδεση. Παίζει να μπορώ να πάρω το Plus ;

----------


## gemantzu

Η κυβέρνηση που φταίει είναι αυτή που πούλησε τον ΟΤΕ με τον τρόπο που τον πούλησε (δεν θυμάμαι ποιά ήταν), με αποτέλεσμα τώρα να τραβάμε αυτά που τραβάμε. Πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα ότι για οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει πρέπει να περάσει πρώτα από αυτόν, είτε αυτό είναι βλάβη, ή νέα καμπίνα πχ. Πιστεύω ότι για το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό προβλημάτων που έχουμε σήμερα φταίει αυτή η εταιρεία (βλέπω πολλά λόγω δουλειάς, και πέρσι και καλύτερα μου φαίνεται).

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Νομιζω το Twitch προτεινε 4500 για 720p60. Anyway, στη Βονταφον οχι λεει μη διαθεσιμο με δ/νση


Αρα μάλλον θα φας άκυρο  :Razz: 




> Άμα έχεις RTX κάρτα βάζεις το NVENC να κάνει το encode και δεν πα να έχεις και Intel Core Duo :P 
> 
> Προφανώς στα 5Up είναι απαγορευτικό το 6Κ bitrate. Μάλλον στα 3500 θα κλειδωσω όπως προτείνει το Twitch. Έτσι και αλλιώς στα 1080p πάνω από 6000 δε σε αφήνει το Twitch (όσο χαζό και αν είναι). 
> 
> Στο μεταξύ μου λέει θα πάρω το Speedport Entry και όχι το Plus γιατι είναι 50αρα η σύνδεση. Παίζει να μπορώ να πάρω το Plus ;


Στο λέει ποιός; Στο τηλέφωνο που έκανες την αίτηση;




> Η κυβέρνηση που φταίει είναι αυτή που πούλησε τον ΟΤΕ με τον τρόπο που τον πούλησε (δεν θυμάμαι ποιά ήταν), με αποτέλεσμα τώρα να τραβάμε αυτά που τραβάμε. Πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα ότι για οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει πρέπει να περάσει πρώτα από αυτόν, είτε αυτό είναι βλάβη, ή νέα καμπίνα πχ. Πιστεύω ότι για το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό προβλημάτων που έχουμε σήμερα φταίει αυτή η εταιρεία (βλέπω πολλά λόγω δουλειάς, και πέρσι και καλύτερα μου φαίνεται).


Στο VDSL έτσι γίνεται όπου έβαλαν άλλοι πάροχοι, πρέπει να γίνει η σύνδεση με τα υπάρχων ADSL-KV του ΟΤΕ. Σε FTTH είναι λίγο πιο εύκολα από αυτή την έννοια. Αν εννοείς προβλημάτων καλωδίωσης/δικτύου ε ναι, ειδικά εδώ πέρα όλα τα καλώδια είναι σάπια ή έχουν διαβρωθεί και εννοείται τόσα χρόνια δεν έχει γίνει ούτε μια συντήρηση και κανένα ενδιαφέρον. Διαθεσιμότητα από την βόνταφον ακόμα τίποτα πάντως, απορώ πώς άρχισε να δίνει η κοσμοτέ με αναζήτηση με τηλέφωνο.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Σήμερα δωθηκαν όλες οι καμπίνες στα Ιωάννινα.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Σήμερα δωθηκαν όλες οι καμπίνες στα Ιωάννινα.


Πώς το γνωρίζεις και πώς θα το επιβεβαιώσουμε;  :Smile:

----------


## tasospas

> Πώς το γνωρίζεις και πώς θα το επιβεβαιώσουμε;


Αν πας πίσω πίσω στις προηγούμενες σελίδες ήταν ο πρώτος που γνώριζε ότι η περιοχή των Ιωαννίνων είχε δοθεί στην Vodafone πριν κάν βγουν οι αναθέσεις.

Προφανώς έχει γνωστούς στον OTE  :Smile:

----------


## nontasaggelis

Πολλούς και καλούς. Όντως είμαι ο πρώτος που ενεργοποιηθηκα. Στείλτε μου μήνυμα να σας βοηθήσω για άμεση ενεργοποίηση. Για ΟΤΕ.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μάλιστα, έστειλα ΠΜ γιατί διαθεσιμότητα δεν βγάζει ακόμα.

----------


## bkonstantinos

Για nova τι γίνεται? Θα πάρουμε και εμείς σειρα?

----------


## lunatic

> Πολλούς και καλούς. Όντως είμαι ο πρώτος που ενεργοποιηθηκα. Στείλτε μου μήνυμα να σας βοηθήσω για άμεση ενεργοποίηση. Για ΟΤΕ.


Τόσο καιρό που ήσουν bro !  :Smile:  


Για τα παραπάνω ... 
Δεν έχω RTX κάρτα μια ταπεινή RX 580 και έναν Intel 2600k εξ-αμερικής και προ 10αετίας  :Smile:

----------


## ga92

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα,

έκανα αίτηση για νεα συνδεση dsl στη vf γιατι δεν ηξερα ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθουν οι καμπίνες στην Ανατολη τις 21/02. Από τότε μετά από πολλά τηλ με την παλινωδια της vf που εχασαν την αιτηση μου η δεν την εβρισκαν κτλπ κτλπ ακυρωσα και πηγα στην wind. Η wind μου εστειλε μηνυμα οτι αρχικα η διαδικασια δεν μπορει να ολοκληρωθει λογω προσωρινης ελλειψης δικτυου στην περιοχη. Μετα απο 3-4 μερες εστειλε αλλο μηνυμα οτι πιθανον να χρειαστουν προσβαση στο κτηριο μου. Προφανως και δεν ηρθε κανενας και σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια μαζι τους μου ειπανε οτι ειμαι σε αναμονη μεχρι καποιος να φυγει απο την περιοχη και να παρω τη γραμμη του.  Στο κεντρο της Ανατολης ολα αυτα κοντα στα ΕΛΤΑ. Τραγικη η κατασταση να μην υπαρχει συνδεση τηλεφωνου σε σπιτι το 2020. Δε συζητω για vdsl συνδεση αν και πολυ θα ηθελα να κανω τετοια συνδεση αλλα απο οτι διαβαζω χρειαζεται πρωτα συνδεση στο καφαο...αρα καλο καλοκαιρι!! Τωρα δουλευω με 4g απο το σπιτι, ευχαριστουμε ΟΤΕ

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα,
> 
> έκανα αίτηση για νεα συνδεση dsl στη vf γιατι δεν ηξερα ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθουν οι καμπίνες στην Ανατολη τις 21/02. Από τότε μετά από πολλά τηλ με την παλινωδια της vf που εχασαν την αιτηση μου η δεν την εβρισκαν κτλπ κτλπ ακυρωσα και πηγα στην wind. Η wind μου εστειλε μηνυμα οτι αρχικα η διαδικασια δεν μπορει να ολοκληρωθει λογω προσωρινης ελλειψης δικτυου στην περιοχη. Μετα απο 3-4 μερες εστειλε αλλο μηνυμα οτι πιθανον να χρειαστουν προσβαση στο κτηριο μου. Προφανως και δεν ηρθε κανενας και σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια μαζι τους μου ειπανε οτι ειμαι σε αναμονη μεχρι καποιος να φυγει απο την περιοχη και να παρω τη γραμμη του.  Στο κεντρο της Ανατολης ολα αυτα κοντα στα ΕΛΤΑ. Τραγικη η κατασταση να μην υπαρχει συνδεση τηλεφωνου σε σπιτι το 2020. Δε συζητω για vdsl συνδεση αν και πολυ θα ηθελα να κανω τετοια συνδεση αλλα απο οτι διαβαζω χρειαζεται πρωτα συνδεση στο καφαο...αρα καλο καλοκαιρι!! Τωρα δουλευω με 4g απο το σπιτι, ευχαριστουμε ΟΤΕ


Τραγικοί, έχασαν την αίτηση;;; Το οτι είσαι σε αναμονή είναι φυσικό εάν τα ADSL-KV που εξυπηρετούν όλα τα σπίτια είναι τίγκα και δεν έχουν διαθέσιμο ζεύγος, με τα VDSL θα ελαφρύνει λίγο η κατάσταση αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είσαι ο μόνος και δεν γίνεται μόνο εδώ πέρα αυτό. Το καλό καλοκαίρι μην το λες, μέλος που έχει πληροφορίες είπε πως ενεργοποιήθηκαν όλες οι καμπίνες άρα μιλάμε για θέμα ημερών/βδομάδων. Εάν πιάνεις καλό 4G δουλειά μπορείς να κάνεις όσο έχεις δεδομένα, εγώ π.χ. πολύ κοντά στην Ανατολή δεν πιάνω καθόλου καλό. Ας μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στον πΟΤΕ, φταίνε και οι άλλοι  :Razz:

----------


## ga92

> Τραγικοί, έχασαν την αίτηση;;; Το οτι είσαι σε αναμονή είναι φυσικό εάν τα ADSL-KV που εξυπηρετούν όλα τα σπίτια είναι τίγκα και δεν έχουν διαθέσιμο ζεύγος, με τα VDSL θα ελαφρύνει λίγο η κατάσταση αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είσαι ο μόνος και δεν γίνεται μόνο εδώ πέρα αυτό. Το καλό καλοκαίρι μην το λες, μέλος που έχει πληροφορίες είπε πως ενεργοποιήθηκαν όλες οι καμπίνες άρα μιλάμε για θέμα ημερών/βδομάδων. Εάν πιάνεις καλό 4G δουλειά μπορείς να κάνεις όσο έχεις δεδομένα, εγώ π.χ. πολύ κοντά στην Ανατολή δεν πιάνω καθόλου καλό. Ας μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στον πΟΤΕ, φταίνε και οι άλλοι


Ναι ειπανε οτι υπηρξε καποιο προβλημα με την κουριερ και δεν εβρισκαν την αιτηση.... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Αυτο διαβασα και ενθουσιαστηκα απο τον φιλο που ειπε οτι ενεργοποιηθηκαν, εμενα παντως με τη διευθυνση μου ακομα και ο ΟΤΕ γραφει οτι για dsl πρεπει να διερευνηθει το αιτημα. Μακαρι να μου πουνε σε μια βδομαδα οτι εχω συνδεση τι να πω

----------


## spyzit

> Σήμερα δωθηκαν όλες οι καμπίνες στα Ιωάννινα.


Εννοείς και Ανατολή; Της vf εννοώ.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ναι ειπανε οτι υπηρξε καποιο προβλημα με την κουριερ και δεν εβρισκαν την αιτηση.... Αυτο διαβασα και ενθουσιαστηκα απο τον φιλο που ειπε οτι ενεργοποιηθηκαν, εμενα παντως με τη διευθυνση μου ακομα και ο ΟΤΕ γραφει οτι για dsl πρεπει να διερευνηθει το αιτημα. Μακαρι να μου πουνε σε μια βδομαδα οτι εχω συνδεση τι να πω


Την έφαγε ο σκύλος του κούριερ;;  :ROFL:  Λογικά σε λίγο καιρό θα σου βγάλει και εσένα.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Εννοείς και Ανατολή; Της vf εννοώ.


Και Ανατολή και μέσα κέντρο όπου έχει βάλει η voda. Επίσης κουτσελιο και πέριξ τα χωρια από χτες δίνει και 100αρες.

----------


## bkonstantinos

> Και Ανατολή και μέσα κέντρο όπου έχει βάλει η voda. Επίσης κουτσελιο και πέριξ τα χωρια από χτες δίνει και 100αρες.



Πηρα στη nova και μου ειπαν δεν υπαρχει ακομα διαθεσιμότητα στην ανατολη. Παίζει ρόλο ο πάροχος ή ακόμα δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί?

----------


## tasospas

> Πηρα στη nova και μου ειπαν δεν υπαρχει ακομα διαθεσιμότητα στην ανατολη. Παίζει ρόλο ο πάροχος ή ακόμα δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί?


Σήμερα είπε δόθηκαν λογικά θα χρειαστεί λίγος χρόνος μεχρι να ενημερώσουν τα συστήματα τους.

----------


## spyzit

Στο κατάστημα της nova μου είπαν να μην παίρνω στην εξυπηρέτηση. Δεν έχουν ιδέα.  Να παίρνω αυτούς στο κατάστημα(Έλα Παναγία μου εξυπηρέτηση) κάθε 3-4 μέρες. Πάντως μετά την πληροφορία του nontasaggelis δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να περιμενω. Θα ξανακάνω vf αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι στη νόβα μέχρι την Πέμπτη. Επίσης αν κάποιος θέλει να φύγει απο νοβα κι έχει συμβόλαιο, όταν θα τον πάρουν γιατι φεύγει το πέναλτυ το ρίχνουν στα 20 30 ευρώ αφού δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα Όσο θα τανε δλδ το τέλος φορητότητας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σήμερα είπε δόθηκαν λογικά θα χρειαστεί λίγος χρόνος μεχρι να ενημερώσουν τα συστήματα τους.


Στο κατάστημα στο είπαν ή στο 5ψηφιο;

----------


## tasospas

> Στο κατάστημα της nova μου είπαν να μην παίρνω στην εξυπηρέτηση. Δεν έχουν ιδέα.  Να παίρνω αυτούς στο κατάστημα(Έλα Παναγία μου εξυπηρέτηση) κάθε 3-4 μέρες. Πάντως μετά την πληροφορία του nontasaggelis δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να περιμενω. Θα ξανακάνω vf αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι στη νόβα μέχρι την Πέμπτη. Επίσης αν κάποιος θέλει να φύγει απο νοβα κι έχει συμβόλαιο, όταν θα τον πάρουν γιατι φεύγει το πέναλτυ το ρίχνουν στα 20 30 ευρώ αφού δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα Όσο θα τανε δλδ το τέλος φορητότητας.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Στο κατάστημα στο είπαν ή στο 5ψηφιο;


Κανένας απλή λογική ειναι και σύμφωνα με τις εμπειρίες και άλλων περιοχών απο την στιγμή που δίνεται μια καμπίνα σε διαθεσιμοτητα τα συστήματα τους δεν ενημερωνονται αμέσως!  :Smile:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Πολλούς και καλούς. Όντως είμαι ο πρώτος που ενεργοποιηθηκα. Στείλτε μου μήνυμα να σας βοηθήσω για άμεση ενεργοποίηση. Για ΟΤΕ.


Πρώτα πρέπει να προχωρήσει η αίτηση βεβαίως :P

Εγω μια απορία έχω μόνο, πως γίνεται να πάρω το Speed Port Plus και όχι το Entry από τη στιγμή που πάω σε 50αρα και όχι σε 100αρα χωρις να πληρωσω.

Στο μεταξύ η NOVA & η Wind παίζουν δυνατη μπαλίτσα με 100 Mbps στα 30€ & 35€ έκαστος την ωρα που ΟΤΕ & Vodafone βαράνε στο ψαχνό στα 40€+

----------


## xaker

> Πρώτα πρέπει να προχωρήσει η αίτηση βεβαίως :P
> 
> Εγω μια απορία έχω μόνο, πως γίνεται να πάρω το Speed Port Plus και όχι το Entry από τη στιγμή που πάω σε 50αρα και όχι σε 100αρα χωρις να πληρωσω.
> 
> Στο μεταξύ η NOVA & η Wind παίζουν δυνατη μπαλίτσα με 100 Mbps στα 30€ & 35€ έκαστος την ωρα που ΟΤΕ & Vodafone βαράνε στο ψαχνό στα 40€+


Σήμερα που έκανα μια απόπειρα αυτή τη φορά στο 13840(Vodafone) και όχι σε κάποιο άλλο τηλέφωνο μιας και δε πήρα απάντηση περί διαθεσιμότητας χθές τηλεφωνικά αλλά ούτε και σήμερα, μου είπε ο τηλεφωνητής ότι θα με ενημερώσει αύριο καθώς κολλούσε το σύστημα,  μου ανάφερε επίσης για τα 50Mbps βγαίνει 26 εως 28 ευρω και 100Mbps 36 εως 38 ευρώ. 

Πάντως όσον αφορά το entry είναι απο τα καλύτερα που κυκλοφορούνε για ρούτερ παρόχου σε σχέση με το plus που αναφέρεις, αρκετοί έχουν αναφέρει θεματάκια με το συγκεκριμένο τώρα αν έχουν διορθωθεί δε το γνωριζώ γιατί δε το έχω κιόλλας. Για το μόνο που αξίζει είναι ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα για 35b Profile τώρα το dualband και το gigabit ethernet είναι ενα συν αν δουλεύουν σωστά πάντα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Σήμερα που έκανα μια απόπειρα αυτή τη φορά στο 13840 και όχι σε κάποιο άλλο τηλέφωνο μιας και δε πήρα απάντηση περί διαθεσιμότητας χθές τηλεφωνικά αλλά ούτε και σήμερα, μου είπε ο τηλεφωνητής ότι θα με ενημερώσει αύριο καθώς κολλούσε το σύστημα,  μου ανάφερε επίσης για τα 50Mbps βγαίνει 26 εως 28 ευρω και 100Mbps 36 εως 38 ευρώ. 
> 
> Πάντως όσον αφορά το entry είναι απο τα καλύτερα που κυκλοφορούνε για ρούτερ παρόχου σε σχέση με το plus που αναφέρεις, αρκετοί έχουν αναφέρει θεματάκια με το συγκεκριμένο τώρα αν έχουν διορθωθεί δε το γνωριζώ γιατί δε το έχω κιόλλας. Για το μόνο που αξίζει είναι ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα για 35b Profile τώρα το dualband και το gigabit ethernet είναι ενα συν αν δουλεύουν σωστά πάντα.


Νομιζα ειναι καλυτερο το Plus απο το Entry. Ξερω για το Entry οτι ειναι πολυ καλο. Επίσης μου ειπε οτι μεχρι 50 δινουν Entry και ανω των 50 δινουν 100. Τι 36; Εμένα 43 μου ειπαν και στο site 41 ειναι το φθηνοτερο για την 100αρα νομιζω. Αλλά μαλλον αναφέρεσαι σε άλλο πάροχο. Μιλαω για ΟΤΕ :P

----------


## xaker

> Νομιζα ειναι καλυτερο το Plus απο το Entry. Ξερω για το Entry οτι ειναι πολυ καλο. Επίσης μου ειπε οτι μεχρι 50 δινουν Entry και ανω των 50 δινουν 100. Τι 36; Εμένα 43 μου ειπαν και στο site 41 ειναι το φθηνοτερο για την 100αρα νομιζω. Αλλά μαλλον αναφέρεσαι σε άλλο πάροχο. Μιλαω για ΟΤΕ :P


Ναι αναφέρομαι στη Vodafone μιας και έχω ήδη γραμμή 24αρα οπότε εκεί θα κάνω αίτηση αναγκαστικά λόγω δέσμευσης.
Τώρα οι τιμές αλλάζουν βέβαια ανάλογα ποιος δίνει την προσφορά άλλη τιμή πέρνεις απο το επίσμο call center άλλη απο συνεργάτη άλλη απο κατάστημα.

----------


## didakos

> Σήμερα δωθηκαν όλες οι καμπίνες στα Ιωάννινα.


Καλημέρα  :Smile:  Μένω στις εργατικές στη Βρυσούλα και έχει κουτί η Vodafone έξω από την πολυκατοικία μου, στο site δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL όμως. Τι κάνω; Τριανταφυλλίδη λέγεται η οδός.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Καλημέρα  Μένω στις εργατικές στη Βρυσούλα και έχει κουτί η Vodafone έξω από την πολυκατοικία μου, στο site δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL όμως. Τι κάνω; Τριανταφυλλίδη λέγεται η οδός.


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!
ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΤΕ, ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ!

----------


## didakos

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!
> ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΤΕ, ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ!


Στην Vodafone είμαι :/

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Στην Vodafone είμαι :/


Θα χρειαστεί να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να σου δώσει διαθεσιμότητα από το site, διαφορετικά από βδομάδα πάρτους τηλέφωνο. Φίλος μου είδε το μπλε βαν του οτέ στην περιοχή οπότε _μάλλον_ έχουν συνδεθεί και πρέπει απλά να ενημερώσουν τις βάσεις δεδομένων τους.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Θα χρειαστεί να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να σου δώσει διαθεσιμότητα από το site, διαφορετικά από βδομάδα πάρτους τηλέφωνο. Φίλος μου είδε το μπλε βαν του οτέ στην περιοχή οπότε _μάλλον_ έχουν συνδεθεί και πρέπει απλά να ενημερώσουν τις βάσεις δεδομένων τους.


Σωστά!!!

----------


## kyramas

Παιδιά για wind (ναι ξέρω.. τι να κάνω όμως έχω δέσμευση) έχετε ακούσει τίποτα για περιοχή Πλατάνου ?
Στο site με βγάζει με 24 ακόμα...

----------


## Άρης13

Πριν από λιγο έπεσε το ίντερνετ από cosmote, dsl ok, δεν εκανε pppoe για κανα 10λεπτο, περιοχή Γιαννιωτικο σαλόνι

----------


## jim_jiannena

Ναι και σε εμένα συνέβη αυτή η διακοπή, περιοχή κοντά στο λύκειο Ανατολής

----------


## eyTony

My short story ! Είχα κάνει αίτηση για vdsl 50mbps απο Comsote πριν λίγους μήνες γιατί μου έδινε διαθεσιμότητα χάρηκα και εγώ λέω ενεργοποιήθηκαν τα ΚΑΦΑΟ μη τα πολυλογώ,  λόγω κοντινής απόστασης από το κέντρο (700μ) είχε διαθεσιμότητα. Ενεργοποιείται η γραμμή 17mbps απο τα 11mbps . Διακοπή ξανά. Πρiν 2 μέρες είδα ότι έδωσε και τα 100mbps ο ΟΤΕ για την γειτονιά, έκανα αίτηση ενεργοποίησης και αναμένω για αποτελέσματα. Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να δω το πολυπόθητο 50.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Παιδιά για wind (ναι ξέρω.. τι να κάνω όμως έχω δέσμευση) έχετε ακούσει τίποτα για περιοχή Πλατάνου ?
> Στο site με βγάζει με 24 ακόμα...


Σύντομα.




> My short story ! Είχα κάνει αίτηση για vdsl 50mbps απο Comsote πριν λίγους μήνες γιατί μου έδινε διαθεσιμότητα χάρηκα και εγώ λέω ενεργοποιήθηκαν τα ΚΑΦΑΟ μη τα πολυλογώ,  λόγω κοντινής απόστασης από το κέντρο (700μ) είχε διαθεσιμότητα. Ενεργοποιείται η γραμμή 17mbps απο τα 11mbps . Διακοπή ξανά. Πρiν 2 μέρες είδα ότι έδωσε και τα 100mbps ο ΟΤΕ για την γειτονιά, έκανα αίτηση ενεργοποίησης και αναμένω για αποτελέσματα. Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να δω το πολυπόθητο 50.


Σε είχαν βάλει σε VDSL από το ΑΚ, τώρα αφού βλέπεις έως 100 είναι από KV άρα εάν έκανες για 50ρα θα τη δεις όλη (ελάχιστα πιο κάτω στα speedtest, φυσικά αν δεν είναι κάποιο καλώδιο χαλασμένο).

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Και ξανα μη διαθεσιμο στο site με το τηλέφωνο, ομορφα  :Smile:

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Και ξανα μη διαθεσιμο στο site με το τηλέφωνο, ομορφα


Είμαστε στα τελευταία, λίγο υπομονή ακόμα!

----------


## gliout145

Επανέρχομαι με την vodafone 50Mpbs στην περιοχή της Κιάφας...Σχεδόν μήνας και μετά και την αλλαγή του router H300 με το tp link v100 είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Ζήτησα και αλλαγή σε fast path και έχω περίπου 43 down και 4.7 up.

Βέβαια βλέπω πολλά errors στο down αλλά ίσως είναι επειδή έγινε αλλαγή σε fast path...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

4.7 φαντάζομαι στο Speedtest. γιατι το actual δεν είναι το up που σου έρχεται κανονικά; 5 δε θα έπρεπε να χτυπάει;

----------


## didakos

> Θα χρειαστεί να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να σου δώσει διαθεσιμότητα από το site, διαφορετικά από βδομάδα πάρτους τηλέφωνο. Φίλος μου είδε το μπλε βαν του οτέ στην περιοχή οπότε _μάλλον_ έχουν συνδεθεί και πρέπει απλά να ενημερώσουν τις βάσεις δεδομένων τους.





> Σωστά!!!


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## simon77

Καλημερα και Χρονια Πολλα..
Εγω βρισκομαι στην Παυλου Μελα...(ο δρομος του ΙΚΑ..)
Η καμπινα μου η 443 ειναι στο στενακι της Βασ.Σαχινη...
Αποσταση απο το σπιτι μου στα 25-30 μετρα...
Ειμαι σε VDSL 50 εδω και ενα χρονο πανω κατω λογω προσφορας και κλειδωνω περιπου στα 25-26 εφοσον παιρνω απο το κεντρο ακομα....28ης Οκτωβριου..
Ακομα δεν μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα για 100 η 200 στο σαιτ και ακομα το max rate του router μου βγαζει περιπου στα 28 Mbps....
Θεωρητικα μολις ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα μου θα γινει η μεταβαση αυτοματα...εφοσον ειμαι σε προγραμμα Vdsl 50αρι...σωστα?????
Επισης...αυτο που παρατηρησα απο χτες μετα την διακοπη ειναι οτι σε 3 επανεκκινησεις που εκανα μολις τωρα στο ρουτερ μου παιρνω την ιδια ακριβως IP....
Δηλαδη μετα απο επανεκκινηση του ρουτερ δεν αλλαζει η IP....ενω το που κλειδωνει το ρουτερ αλλαζει...λιγο πανω λιγο κατω...οπως παντα...
Περιεργο...
Δοκιμαστε το και εσεις να δειτε...
Και παρακαλω απαντηστε μου καποιος στυο ερωτημα που εθεσα παραπανω...
Ευχαριστω..

----------


## gliout145

Ναι απο το speedtest της https://vodafone-gr.speedtestcustom.com/

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Επανέρχομαι με την vodafone 50Mpbs στην περιοχή της Κιάφας...Σχεδόν μήνας και μετά και την αλλαγή του router H300 με το tp link v100 είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
> Ζήτησα και αλλαγή σε fast path και έχω περίπου 43 down και 4.7 up.
> 
> Βέβαια βλέπω πολλά errors στο down αλλά ίσως είναι επειδή έγινε αλλαγή σε fast path...


Με βάση τα στατιστικά πιάνεις όλο το 50ρι (και το 100ρι αν χρειαστεί), τα speedtest δεν είναι αξιόπιστα για να μετράς το εύρος ζώνης της σύνδεσης. Πόσα ms κέρδισες με το fast;

----------


## gliout145

> Με βάση τα στατιστικά πιάνεις όλο το 50ρι (και το 100ρι αν χρειαστεί), τα speedtest δεν είναι αξιόπιστα για να μετράς το εύρος ζώνης της σύνδεσης. Πόσα ms κέρδισες με το fast;


Απο μετρήσεις με το παραπάνω speedtest απο 23 ή 25 που μου έδινε μου δίνει 13 -16...Απο μετρήσεις στο xbox απο 74 που μου έδινε με πήγε στα 60...Οταν παίζω και βλέπω μετρήσεις στο warzone απο 100-130 με πήγε στα 60-100...

----------


## yansta

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε οσοι ειστε με συνδεση οτε περιοχη ανατολη ποσο καιρο πηρε η ενεργοποιηση του VDL?
Εμενα μου ειπαν σε 10 μερες περιπου. Ισχυει?

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Αρα μάλλον θα φας άκυρο 
> 
> 
> 
> Στο λέει ποιός; Στο τηλέφωνο που έκανες την αίτηση;
> 
> 
> 
> Στο VDSL έτσι γίνεται όπου έβαλαν άλλοι πάροχοι, πρέπει να γίνει η σύνδεση με τα υπάρχων ADSL-KV του ΟΤΕ. Σε FTTH είναι λίγο πιο εύκολα από αυτή την έννοια. Αν εννοείς προβλημάτων καλωδίωσης/δικτύου ε ναι, ειδικά εδώ πέρα όλα τα καλώδια είναι σάπια ή έχουν διαβρωθεί και εννοείται τόσα χρόνια δεν έχει γίνει ούτε μια συντήρηση και κανένα ενδιαφέρον. Διαθεσιμότητα από την βόνταφον ακόμα τίποτα πάντως, απορώ πώς άρχισε να δίνει η κοσμοτέ με αναζήτηση με τηλέφωνο.


Τώρα είδα αυτη την απαντηση. 

Ένιγουει, με το σταθερο ο ΟΤΕ το Σάββατο έδινε διαθεσιμοτητα, πλεον δε δινει καθολου. Είχα κανει την αίτηση τη Δεύτερα όπου ακομη εδινε αλλα υποτιθεται επρεπε να φυγει το SpeedBooster για να προχωρήσει η αιτηση για ανβαθμιση σε VDSL.
Εφυγε και αυτη αλλα τωρα μου λεει αλλος απο το τηλ. κεντρο οτι βγαζει κοκκινο λογω μη διαθεσιμοτητας.

Όσο για το router ναι, στο τηλέφωνο που εκανα την αιτηση γιατι ακυρωνοντας πρωτα το Speedbooster θα μου στέλναν το Speedport Entry λογω της adsl λεω εφοσον αναβαθμισω σε VDSL δεν πρεπει να παρω το Plus? Και μου λεει οχι το Entry σηκωνει μεχρι και 50. Αν πηγαινες σε 100αρι προγραμμα θα αλλαζαμε και τον εξοπλισμο.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Απο μετρήσεις με το παραπάνω speedtest απο 23 ή 25 που μου έδινε μου δίνει 13 -16...Απο μετρήσεις στο xbox απο 74 που μου έδινε με πήγε στα 60...Οταν παίζω και βλέπω μετρήσεις στο warzone απο 100-130 με πήγε στα 60-100...


Μια χαρά είναι, δυστυχώς δεν πάει πολύ πιο κάτω.




> Μπορειτε να μου πειτε οσοι ειστε με συνδεση οτε περιοχη ανατολη ποσο καιρο πηρε η ενεργοποιηση του VDL?
> Εμενα μου ειπαν σε 10 μερες περιπου. Ισχυει?


Όσο πάρει, μπορεί από 2 έως 10 εργάσιμες.




> Τώρα είδα αυτη την απαντηση. 
> 
> Ένιγουει, με το σταθερο ο ΟΤΕ το Σάββατο έδινε διαθεσιμοτητα, πλεον δε δινει καθολου. Είχα κανει την αίτηση τη Δεύτερα όπου ακομη εδινε αλλα υποτιθεται επρεπε να φυγει το SpeedBooster για να προχωρήσει η αιτηση για ανβαθμιση σε VDSL.
> Εφυγε και αυτη αλλα τωρα μου λεει αλλος απο το τηλ. κεντρο οτι βγαζει κοκκινο λογω μη διαθεσιμοτητας.
> 
> Όσο για το router ναι, στο τηλέφωνο που εκανα την αιτηση γιατι ακυρωνοντας πρωτα το Speedbooster θα μου στέλναν το Speedport Entry λογω της adsl λεω εφοσον αναβαθμισω σε VDSL δεν πρεπει να παρω το Plus? Και μου λεει οχι το Entry σηκωνει μεχρι και 50. Αν πηγαινες σε 100αρι προγραμμα θα αλλαζαμε και τον εξοπλισμο.


Άρα είσαι χωρίς booster τώρα;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ε ναι το έκοψα

----------


## ga92

Εμένα πάλι μου ήρθε μήνυμα απο WIND ότι συνεχίζεται η τραγωδία με την ελλειψη δικτύου στην περιοχή μου για σύνδεση σε adsl.  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Γιατι δεν πας στον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## eyTony

ΟΤΕ τα ίδια παντελάκη μου ; είχε διαθεσιμότητα και για εως 100mbps έκανα αίτηση για τα 50 και σήμερα δεν έχει τίποτα....

----------


## gartzos

Το ίδιο είχα και εγώ ga92. Από Ιανουάριο 2019 έως Οκτώβριο 2019 με τη Wind. Και ακύρωσα την αίτηση.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Εμένα πάλι μου ήρθε μήνυμα απο WIND ότι συνεχίζεται η τραγωδία με την ελλειψη δικτύου στην περιοχή μου για σύνδεση σε adsl.





> ΟΤΕ τα ίδια παντελάκη μου ; είχε διαθεσιμότητα και για εως 100mbps έκανα αίτηση για τα 50 και σήμερα δεν έχει τίποτα....





> Το ίδιο είχα και εγώ ga92. Από Ιανουάριο 2019 έως Οκτώβριο 2019 με τη Wind. Και ακύρωσα την αίτηση.


Σε όποιον και να πάει, οι adsl συνδέσεις έχουν κορεστεί (καφάο φουλ) και θα του πουν τα ίδια. Σύντομα που θα ανανεώσουν τα site τους θα αρχίσουν να δείχνουν και διαθεσιμότητες αλλά και θα μπορούν να δίνουν νέες συνδέσεις. Προσωπικά θα πήγαινα είτε σε vodafone (δικά τους VDSL-KV) ή σε κοσμοτέ (σίγουρα θα νοικιάσουν VDSL αλλά και τα ADSL-KV δικά τους).

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> ΟΤΕ τα ίδια παντελάκη μου ; είχε διαθεσιμότητα και για εως 100mbps έκανα αίτηση για τα 50 και σήμερα δεν έχει τίποτα....


Ε ναι το ίδιο επαθα και εγω :P Αναμονη λιγο ακομη φανταζομαι...

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε όποιον και να πάει, οι adsl συνδέσεις έχουν κορεστεί (καφάο φουλ) και θα του πουν τα ίδια. Σύντομα που θα ανανεώσουν τα site τους θα αρχίσουν να δείχνουν και διαθεσιμότητες αλλά και θα μπορούν να δίνουν νέες συνδέσεις. Προσωπικά θα πήγαινα είτε σε vodafone (δικά τους VDSL-KV) ή σε κοσμοτέ (σίγουρα θα νοικιάσουν VDSL αλλά και τα ADSL-KV δικά τους).


Νομιζω ειναι πολυ αδιαφορο το οτι ειναι της Voda τα VDSL KV καθως πάλι θα επικοινωνούν με αυτά του ΟΤΕ. Από εκει και περα, μη το λες ότι υπάρχει κορεσμός απαραίτητα. Τι εννοώ; Όταν έφυγε από Σουλιου για να παω Νεοφ. Δουκα, ειχα Forthnet. Η Forthnet δε μου εβρισκε γραμμη και λεει αναμονη τουλαχιστον 2 μηνες. Πήγα εκανα αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ, έφυγα χωρις να πληρώσω τίποτα προφανώς από τη Forthnet. Οταν εγινε η αιτηση φοριτοτητας ( :Wink:  με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο τη Forthnet και μου λενε δωσε μας 10 μερες και θα σου βρουμε γραμμη.

Άρα; Δεν ήθελαν απλα να πληρωσουν για αλλη μια θεση στο KV του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ε ναι το ίδιο επαθα και εγω :P Αναμονη λιγο ακομη φανταζομαι...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Νομιζω ειναι πολυ αδιαφορο το οτι ειναι της Voda τα VDSL KV καθως πάλι θα επικοινωνούν με αυτά του ΟΤΕ. Από εκει και περα, μη το λες ότι υπάρχει κορεσμός απαραίτητα. Τι εννοώ; Όταν έφυγε από Σουλιου για να παω Νεοφ. Δουκα, ειχα Forthnet. Η Forthnet δε μου εβρισκε γραμμη και λεει αναμονη τουλαχιστον 2 μηνες. Πήγα εκανα αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ, έφυγα χωρις να πληρώσω τίποτα προφανώς από τη Forthnet. Οταν εγινε η αιτηση φοριτοτητας ( με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο τη Forthnet και μου λενε δωσε μας 10 μερες και θα σου βρουμε γραμμη.
> 
> Άρα; Δεν ήθελαν απλα να πληρωσουν για αλλη μια θεση στο KV του ΟΤΕ.


Θα επικοινωνήσουν με του ΟΤΕ σίγουρα, οπότε μπορείς να είσαι σχεδόν βέβαιος οτι vodafone & cosmote θα δίνουν VDSL άρα για εδώ θα λέγαμε οτι είναι οι πιο safe επιλογές! Οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι μπορεί να μην θέλουν να νοικιάσουν γραμμές όπως ακριβώς περιγράφεις στην περίπτωσή σου με τη forthnet. Συγκεκριμένα για την Ανατολή αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι τίγκα τα καφάο, αν και τον τελικό χρήστη δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τι φταίει, το οτι δεν έχει υπηρεσία είναι το σημαντικό.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Λογικο να είναι τίγκα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ όχι μόνο στην Ανατολή αλλά και στα Γιάννενα γενικότερα. Υπάρχουν τόσα σπίτια που από 1 έγιναν 3, αποθήκες και γκαράζ που έγιναν σπίτια για τα έξτρα ενοίκια με αποτέλεσμα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ να φορτωθούν και να μην υπάρχουν καν θέσεις γιατί αυτα τα σπιτια δεν προβλέπονταν εξ αρχής φαντάζομαι.

----------


## spyzit

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν αντιμετωπίζεται με διαφορετική πολιτική από τις εταιρίες το να ζητήσω καινούριο αριθμό για να βαλω vdsl από το να κάνω φορητότητα? Νομίζω ότι καταρχας γλιτώνω την αναμονή των 14 ημερών σωστά? Κι επίσης αν η καμίνα είναι vf καλυτερα να  γίνει στη vf αίτηση ή στην cosmote?

----------


## ga92

> Το ίδιο είχα και εγώ ga92. Από Ιανουάριο 2019 έως Οκτώβριο 2019 με τη Wind. Και ακύρωσα την αίτηση.


Στην ανατολή και εσύ; Και που βρήκες τελικά σύνδεση;

----------


## gartzos

> Στην ανατολή και εσύ; Και που βρήκες τελικά σύνδεση;


Δυστυχώς πουθενά. Έχω εδώ και 6 μήνες ασύρματη σύνδεση στη NoWire και μου δίνει ίντερνετ και η σπιτονοικοκυρά. Γι' αυτό περιμένω με το VDSL μήπως βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## lunatic

Έχει νόημα να πάρω κάποιο aftermarket modem/router ή όχι ? 
Έχετε κάποια ιδέα?

----------


## gladiator1111111

σε ποιο νουμερο εισαι?

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω (αν φυσικά δεν έχει πρόβλημα κάποιος και θέλει να απαντήσει) σε ποια νούμερα της 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου στην Ανατολή κατάφεραν να βάλουν VDSL 50 ή 100 mbps. Στο νούμερο 12 που είμαι, μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση της Cosmote και μου είπαν ότι δεν ξέρουν σίγουρα. Και επειδή όπως είχα γράψει σε προηγούμενο post περίμενα 2 χρόνια τη Wind και ποτέ δεν συνδέθηκα (λόγω απουσίας γραμμών όπως μου έλεγαν), από την Cosmote μου είπαν πως μπορούν να μου εγγυηθούν ότι υπάρχει γραμμή για 24 σύνδεση. Αλλά δεν θέλω να συμφωνήσω με την Cosmote με σχεδόν 30ευρώ τον μήνα πάγιο και η ταχύτητα να είναι 6 ή 7 mbps.


σε ποιο νουμερο μενεις?

- - - Updated - - -




> η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν μπορω να κανω αξιοπιστο speedtest ... παιζουν πολλα πανω στο ρουτερ απο κινητα ταμπλε μεχρι και iptv... και δεν μπορω να τα ελενξω 100% ολα... 
> εκανα ενα speedtest τωρα συγκεκριμενα στο σερβερ Cosmote στην Θεσσαλονικη με πιθανα διαρροες απο δω και απο εκει λογο τον παραπανω ...26μς ping 91.6 / 9.49
> 
> 
> (btw αυτο που πρεπει να logαρω καθε 2 λεπτα στο site μονο σε μενα το κανει ?)


Για έγκυρο   τεστ να βάζεις οτε athens και οχι θεσσαλονικης

----------


## simon77

Καλημερα...
Χριστος Ανεστη και Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους...!!!
Τελικα δοκιμασε καποιος να κανει επανεκκινηση του ρουτερ του και να δει αν σας αλλαζει η IP ???
Θυμιζω ξανα...Οσες φορες και να εκανα επανεκκινηση του ρουτερ...το κλειδωμα αλλαζει κανονικα αλλα οχι η IP...
H IP παραμενει η ιδια...
Τα στοιχεια μου ειναι στο προφιλ μου....

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά, έκανα μια έρευνα βάση μιας φωτογραφίας απο καμπίνα που είχε ανεβάσει ο siemos φαινόταν μέσα ο εξοπλισμός Nokia κατελήξα οτι είναι το εξής  https://www.nokia.com/networks/produ...s-and-benefits. Έχει υποστηρίξη για VDSL2 17a Vectoring /35b (Super Vectoring/Vplus) + G.fast οπότε μελλοντικά θα μπορεί εύκολα να δώσει και 200Mbps όπως και του ΟΤΕ και αρκετά παραπάνω, απλά πιστεύω ότι λόγω αρχικού πλάνου για 100Mbps μείνανε σε αυτό.

Άντε να ξεκινήσουν οι διαθεσιμότητες να κάνουμε αιτήσεις!!

----------


## Iris07

Οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή για ταχύτητες + ή - νομίζω ότι πρέπει να περάσουν πρώτα από την EETT..

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Εμείς σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκουμε; Έκατσα διάβασα κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το vectoring κλπ από το λινκ και χάθηκα.

Γενικα λέει για εκμετάλλευση της υπάρχουσας υποδομής χαλκού διότι θα ήταν χρονοβόρο να γίνει εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών και εξασφαλίζει για τα επόμενα 5-10 χρόνια υψηλές ταχύτητες. 

Εμείς ανήκουμε στην κατηγορία FTΤC σωστά; Οπτική μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ και από εκεί αναλαμβάνει ο χαλκός. Άρα για έως 400 μέτρα έχουμε εγγυημένες ταχύτητες 100 Mbps και για απόσταση έως και 1χλμ 40+;

Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο

----------


## jkoukos

Vectoring = VDSL = FTTC, άρα οπτική ίνα μέχρι την καμπίνα και από αυτήν μέχρι την οικοδομή μας, ο παλιός χαλκός που υπάρχει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο συγχρονισμός εξαρτάται κυρίως από την απόσταση που έχουμε από το DSLAM της καμπίνας και την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου.

FTTH = οπτική ίνα μέχρι το διαμέρισμα εντός της οικοδομής.
Εδώ η απόσταση είναι αδιάφορη και δεν υπάρχουν απώλειες. Ο "συγχρονισμός" είναι ακριβώς όσο το πακέτο σύνδεσης που έχουμε.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Γενικα λέει για εκμετάλλευση της υπάρχουσας υποδομής χαλκού διότι θα ήταν χρονοβόρο να γίνει εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών και εξασφαλίζει για τα επόμενα 5-10 χρόνια υψηλές ταχύτητες.


Χρονοβόρο σίγουρα όχι περισσότερο από vdsl. Πιο ακριβό; Ίσως. Επίσης αυτά που δίνουν εδώ μόνο υψηλές ταχύτητες δεν είναι. Σωστά τα λες FTTC. 
Οι καμπίνες είναι τόσο πυκνά τοποθετημένες που εάν είχαν ασχοληθεί με 35b προφίλ θα τερματίζαμε σχεδόν όλοι σε 200+... Τέλως πάντων. 

Από ΕΕΤΤ έμαθα πως 68 καμπίνες πήραν παράταση άλλο ένα 3μηνο, συγκεκριμένα δεν μπορώ να πω ποιές εκτός της 219 που πήγε για Q2, αλλά υποθέτω σχεδόν όλες του Q1 και ίσως μερικές του Q2 πήγαν πιο κάτω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά, έκανα μια έρευνα βάση μιας φωτογραφίας απο καμπίνα που είχε ανεβάσει ο siemos φαινόταν μέσα ο εξοπλισμός Nokia κατελήξα οτι είναι το εξής  https://www.nokia.com/networks/produ...s-and-benefits. Έχει υποστηρίξη για VDSL2 17a Vectoring /35b (Super Vectoring/Vplus) + G.fast οπότε μελλοντικά θα μπορεί εύκολα να δώσει και 200Mbps όπως και του ΟΤΕ και αρκετά παραπάνω, απλά πιστεύω ότι λόγω αρχικού πλάνου για 100Mbps μείνανε σε αυτό.
> 
> Άντε να ξεκινήσουν οι διαθεσιμότητες να κάνουμε αιτήσεις!!


Τεχνικός είπε πως το υλικό των καμπινών δεν υποστήριζε 35b (ξέρω, ξέρω, αέρας), για αυτό και βλέπουμε μέχρι 100. Προσωπικά, θέλω να δω (και) PON από καμπίνα, φτάνει πια με το χαλκό είναι καιρός να προχωρήσουμε.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τεχνικός είπε πως το υλικό των καμπινών δεν υποστήριζε 35b (ξέρω, ξέρω, αέρας), για αυτό και βλέπουμε μέχρι 100. Προσωπικά, θέλω να δω (και) PON από καμπίνα, φτάνει πια με το χαλκό είναι καιρός να προχωρήσουμε.


Ισχύει για το 35b καθώς χρειάζονται άλλες κάρτες. Εξάλλου ωφελούνται μόνο όσοι είναι σε πολύ μικρές αποστάσεις και με τα σημερινά οικονομικά δεδομένα, δύσκολο να υπάρξουν πολλοί χρήστες που θα κάνουν αυτές τις συνδέσεις.
Το G.Fast έχει μεγάλη αξία κυρίως σε μεγάλα οικοδομικά συγκροτήματα γραφείων ή κατοικιών, που τοποθετείται εντός αυτού το DSLAM και γίνεται χρήση του υπάρχοντος χάλκινου δικτύου.

Στις απλές δικές μας πολυκατοικίες με το πολύ 20-30 διαμερίσματα, από την στιγμή που ούτως ή άλλως θα έρθει η οπτική ίνα, το κόστος για νέα υποδομή σε όλη την οικοδομή είναι αρκετά μικρότερο από το αντίστοιχο του DSLAM.

Για να συνεχίσει η οπτική από την καμπίνα FTTC προς τις οικοδομές (καταργώντας τον χαλκό), αν και θεωρητικά εφικτό στην πραγματικότητα θα πρέπει να γίνουν εργασίες αναβάθμισης της καμπίνας.
Οι σημερινές έχουν οπτικό κατανεμητή μίας ντουζίνας ινών, όταν θα χρειαστεί να συνδεθούν πάνω από 200. Ειδικά στις μονόφυλλες δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να γίνει αυτό. Μόνη επιλογή με προσθήκη εξωτερικού κουτιού, πάνω ή δίπλα της.
Πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή, αλλά δεν το βλέπω τουλάχιστον την επόμενη πενταετία.

----------


## tasospas

Η Vodafone επιτέλους ενημέρωσε το σύστημα της και μου δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα για 50&100 mbps.

Διευθυνση: Ανατολή Γ Σεπτεμβρίου!

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ισχύει για το 35b καθώς χρειάζονται άλλες κάρτες. Εξάλλου ωφελούνται μόνο όσοι είναι σε πολύ μικρές αποστάσεις και με τα σημερινά οικονομικά δεδομένα, δύσκολο να υπάρξουν πολλοί χρήστες που θα κάνουν αυτές τις συνδέσεις.
> Το G.Fast έχει μεγάλη αξία κυρίως σε μεγάλα οικοδομικά συγκροτήματα γραφείων ή κατοικιών, που τοποθετείται εντός αυτού το DSLAM και γίνεται χρήση του υπάρχοντος χάλκινου δικτύου.
> 
> Στις απλές δικές μας πολυκατοικίες με το πολύ 20-30 διαμερίσματα, από την στιγμή που ούτως ή άλλως θα έρθει η οπτική ίνα, το κόστος για νέα υποδομή σε όλη την οικοδομή είναι αρκετά μικρότερο από το αντίστοιχο του DSLAM.
> 
> Για να συνεχίσει η οπτική από την καμπίνα FTTC προς τις οικοδομές (καταργώντας τον χαλκό), αν και θεωρητικά εφικτό στην πραγματικότητα θα πρέπει να γίνουν εργασίες αναβάθμισης της καμπίνας.
> Οι σημερινές έχουν οπτικό κατανεμητή μίας ντουζίνας ινών, όταν θα χρειαστεί να συνδεθούν πάνω από 200. Ειδικά στις μονόφυλλες δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να γίνει αυτό. Μόνη επιλογή με προσθήκη εξωτερικού κουτιού, πάνω ή δίπλα της.
> Πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή, αλλά δεν το βλέπω τουλάχιστον την επόμενη πενταετία.


Αφήνω το G.Fast, αναφέρεσαι σε 200 ίνες ανά καμπίνα; Σε άλλο νήμα είχα δει πως μιλάμε για 6 ίνες από 32 χρήστες η κάθε μια, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Δεν είπα πουθενά να καταργηθεί ο χαλκός, απλά δεν έχει νόημα να επενδύουν σε τέτοιες τεχνολογίες, αν είχαμε 2010 δεν θα έλεγα κάτι. Σαφώς και ο μέσος χρήστης ίσως να μη χρειάζεται κάτι τέτοιο αλλά αν κάποιος έχει τέτοια ανάγκη τι κάνει; Μετακομίζει; 
Χρήματα για FTTH υπάρχουν απο τους παρόχους και γίνεται και τώρα, απλά δεν βλέπω ζήτηση ούτε έρευνα, για 5ετία δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω, ο κόσμος έχει προχωρήσει και εμείς μένουμε στάσιμοι.




> Η Vodafone επιτέλους ενημέρωσε το σύστημα της και μου δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα για 50&100 mbps.
> 
> Διευθυνση: Ανατολή Γ Σεπτεμβρίου!


Εδώ τίποτα. Η καμπίνα ηταν για 1ο τρίμηνο, γνωρίζεις;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ελπίζω η δίκη μου (Ν. Δούκα) να μην είναι μέσα σε αυτές :P είχες καμία τύχη με το άλλο που σου είχα στείλει pm? 

Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να δώσανε αρχικά διαθεσιμότητα σε εμένα και τώρα να την ανακάλεσαν.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ελπίζω η δίκη μου (Ν. Δούκα) να μην είναι μέσα σε αυτές :P


Δεν ξέρω να σου πω για την καμπίνα.



> είχες καμία τύχη με το άλλο που σου είχα στείλει pm?


Nope, δεν το ξέχασα όμως.  :Wink: 



> Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να δώσανε αρχικά διαθεσιμότητα σε εμένα και τώρα να την ανακάλεσαν.


Σε πολλούς το κάνανε αυτό.
_«vodafone works in mysterious ways.»_

----------


## xaker

ο οτε σε μια δοκιμή που έκανα το απόγευμα βγάζει σε όλα "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο." η vodafone κλασικά ακόμα τα ίδια.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μόλις έκλεισα με τον ΟΤΕ. Μου είπαν ότι ελέγχεται γιατί δεν προχώρησε ακόμη το αίτημα. Αντιμετωπίζουν τεχνικό θέμα με το σύστημα διαθεσιμότητας γενικότερα, ωστόσο υπάρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχή μου και θα με ενημερώσουν.

----------


## tasospas

> Εδώ τίποτα. Η καμπίνα ηταν για 1ο τρίμηνο, γνωρίζεις;


Οχι δεν γνωριζω κατι

Υπομονη λογικα ειναι θεμα ημερων  :Smile:

----------


## gemantzu

> Ελπίζω η δίκη μου (Ν. Δούκα) να μην είναι μέσα σε αυτές :P είχες καμία τύχη με το άλλο που σου είχα στείλει pm? 
> 
> Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να δώσανε αρχικά διαθεσιμότητα σε εμένα και τώρα να την ανακάλεσαν.


Και εγώ το ίδιο έπαθα. Ξέρω από τεχνικό ότι έδωσε την καμπίνα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, την Πέμπτη μίλησα με Vodafone και μου δίνανε διαθεσιμότητα και μου είπαν θα σας καλέσουμε εμείς για προσφορά, την Τρίτη που πήρα πάλι τηλέφωνο δεν έβλεπαν διαθεσιμότητα.

Επίσης, γιατί η Vodafone είναι τόσο ακριβή σε σχέση με Wind / Nova, ξέρουμε;

----------


## eyTony

δίνει διαθεσιμότητα, κάνω αίτηση μου στέλνει τα συμβόλαια χαίρομαι. με παίρνει σήμερα τηλέφωνο το 13888 ακυρώθηκε η αίτηση για vdsl 50 mbps δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. 
χρύσο και άγιο εως 24mbps . ΚΑΦΑΟ Χριστοβασίλη

----------


## Peterfff

Ειναι να γελας και να κλαις...
Μακαρι ολα τα μακάρι να τους βρουν....
13 χρονια υπομονης,φρικης,ανεχειας με 2 sec delay στο fifa ειναι πολα και ικανα να σε στηλουν ψυχιατρο.  
Ειμαι στην wind με 24αρα συνδεση και κανω τηλεφωνο και ετηση πριν 10 μερες στην cosmote και μου λενε οτι οντος υποστιριζει η γειτονια μου και 50αρα και 100αρα...το λοιπον χαρουμενος που θα ριξω μαυρη πετρα στον καρκινο του delay  μετρουσα μερες και ωρες καθως ειχαν ολοκληρωθει οι υπογραφες και τα συμβολαια...ερχετε και το νεο ρουτερ προχτες...
Σημερα τους περνω τηλ. για να με ενημερωσουν στο ποτε επιτέλους θα ολοκληρωθει η συνδεση και μου απανταει η τηλεφωνητρια οτι εγινε λαθος και δεν υποστιριζει ακομα η γειτονια μου (Σπυρου Λαμπρου) vdsl..
Παιδια να το ξερετε αν ακουσετε καποτε οτι παρανοικος μπουκαρισε και τα εκανε γυαλια καρφια στα γραφεια της κοσμοτε επι της 28ης Ωκτοβριου εγω θα ειμαι. Ντροπη τους.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> δίνει διαθεσιμότητα, κάνω αίτηση μου στέλνει τα συμβόλαια χαίρομαι. με παίρνει σήμερα τηλέφωνο το 13888 ακυρώθηκε η αίτηση για vdsl 50 mbps δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. 
> χρύσο και άγιο εως 24mbps . ΚΑΦΑΟ Χριστοβασίλη





> Ειναι να γελας και να κλαις...
> Μακαρι ολα τα μακάρι να τους βρουν....
> 13 χρονια υπομονης,φρικης,ανεχειας με 2 sec delay στο fifa ειναι πολα και ικανα να σε στηλουν ψυχιατρο.  
> Ειμαι στην wind με 24αρα συνδεση και κανω τηλεφωνο και ετηση πριν 10 μερες στην cosmote και μου λενε οτι οντος υποστιριζει η γειτονια μου και 50αρα και 100αρα...το λοιπον χαρουμενος που θα ριξω μαυρη πετρα στον καρκινο του delay  μετρουσα μερες και ωρες καθως ειχαν ολοκληρωθει οι υπογραφες και τα συμβολαια...ερχετε και το νεο ρουτερ προχτες...
> Σημερα τους περνω τηλ. για να με ενημερωσουν στο ποτε επιτέλους θα ολοκληρωθει η συνδεση και μου απανταει η τηλεφωνητρια οτι εγινε λαθος και δεν υποστιριζει ακομα η γειτονια μου (Σπυρου Λαμπρου) vdsl..
> Παιδια να το ξερετε αν ακουσετε καποτε οτι παρανοικος μπουκαρισε και τα εκανε γυαλια καρφια στα γραφεια της κοσμοτε επι της 28ης Ωκτοβριου εγω θα ειμαι. Ντροπη τους.


Δε πειράζει παιδιά! Αρκεί να βγαίνουν οι ανακοινώσεις περί Gigabit society και οι διαφημίσεις περί οπτικών ινών για να μην ανησυχουν οι επενδυτές! Μόνο αυτό είχε και θα έχει πάντα σημασία για αυτούς. 2 sec delay δεν είχες, υπερβάλλεις, και με VDSL δε θα είσαι και πολύ καλύτερα, τουλάχιστον πιο δύσκολα θα γεμίζει η γραμμή, για κανά χρόνο, μετά θα μπουκώσουν όλα και θα βρισκόμαστε στην ίδια κατάσταση. Όσον αφορά τα 13 χρόνια, μη σκας, αλλοι είχαν vdsl εδώ και 5 χρόνια και τώρα έχουν ίνα από πολλούς παρόχους! Ιωάννινα + ιντερνετ δεν πάνε μαζί, για να μην πω για όλη τη χώρα που είναι ο περίγελος της Ευρώπης. Το να τα κάνεις λίμπα όλα δεν έχει σημασία και δεν θα κερδίσεις και κάτι, απλά πήγαινε κάπου που δίνουν σοβαρές υπηρεσίες να ησυχάσεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οχι δεν γνωριζω κατι
> 
> Υπομονη λογικα ειναι θεμα ημερων


Το «είναι θέμα ημερών» νομίζω το έλεγα από πέρσι.  :Smile:

----------


## eyTony

πόσο δίκαιο έχεις...

----------


## ga92

Εγω επειδή δε ξέρω ακόμα σε ποιο καφάο θα συνδεθώ τσεκάρω για vdsl μπας και υπάρχει για μετέπειτα σύνδεση. Στο χάρτη η κοντινότερη καμπίνα  είναι αυτή στην Βενιζέλου στην Ανατολή έχει κανείς ιδέα για το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η συγκεκριμένη σύμφωνα με αυτό το excel?

----------


## spyzit

> Ειναι να γελας και να κλαις...
> Μακαρι ολα τα μακάρι να τους βρουν....
> 13 χρονια υπομονης,φρικης,ανεχειας με 2 sec delay στο fifa ειναι πολα και ικανα να σε στηλουν ψυχιατρο.  
> Ειμαι στην wind με 24αρα συνδεση και κανω τηλεφωνο και ετηση πριν 10 μερες στην cosmote και μου λενε οτι οντος υποστιριζει η γειτονια μου και 50αρα και 100αρα...το λοιπον χαρουμενος που θα ριξω μαυρη πετρα στον καρκινο του delay  μετρουσα μερες και ωρες καθως ειχαν ολοκληρωθει οι υπογραφες και τα συμβολαια...ερχετε και το νεο ρουτερ προχτες...
> Σημερα τους περνω τηλ. για να με ενημερωσουν στο ποτε επιτέλους θα ολοκληρωθει η συνδεση και μου απανταει η τηλεφωνητρια οτι εγινε λαθος και δεν υποστιριζει ακομα η γειτονια μου (Σπυρου Λαμπρου) vdsl


Ομολογώ ότι το να φτάσεις να σου έρθει και το ρούτερ και να φας άκυρο είναι τραγικό. Τώρα θα σε ξεκινήσουν για το speedbooster για να μην ξαναγυρίσεις wind. Άλλη μαλακια αυτή. Θα απογειώσει τη γραμμή σου και τέτοια. Πάντως ο πΟΤΕ δεν τα κάνε αυτά τα καραγκιοζιλικια που ήταν το λάβαρο της wind. Φαίνεται ζορισαν τα πράγματα και εκει. Αν δεν έχεις κονέ τον τεχνικό που ενεργοποίησε την καμπίνα σου και να σου ορκιστεί και στη μάνα του μην πιστευεις κανέναν ηλίθιο σε εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και κανένα έλεγχο σε site που αποδεικνύονται παντελώς αναξιόπιστοι. Κι η δικιά μου εμπειρία από vf τα ίδια είναι. Σήμερα ξανακάνα αιτηση....

----------


## BeyondMAD

> πόσο δίκαιο έχεις...


Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι.




> Εγω επειδή δε ξέρω ακόμα σε ποιο καφάο θα συνδεθώ τσεκάρω για vdsl μπας και υπάρχει για μετέπειτα σύνδεση. Στο χάρτη η κοντινότερη καμπίνα  είναι αυτή στην Βενιζέλου στην Ανατολή έχει κανείς ιδέα για το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η συγκεκριμένη σύμφωνα με αυτό το excel?


Αυτό το τρίμηνο, ακριβώς μέρα δεν ξέρει κανείς, μπορεί αύριο, μπορεί τον Ιούνιο.

----------


## xaker

Τώρα που μιλούσα με φίλο που έχει κάνει αίτηση(vodafone) και βγάζουν και οτε και vodafone διαθεσιμότητα τον έχουνε στην αναμονή, η δικαιολογία που του είπαν είναι οτι περιμένουν τον οτε να παραδώσει τον βρόχο σε λειτουργία και να περιμένει σύντομα + ότι περμένουν άλλοι 3 στην ίδια περιοχή μαυρογιάννη και σβώλου. 
Τώρα τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς ποιος φταίει και έχει την ευθύνη πραγματικά άγνωστο ο ένας θα τα ρίχνει στον άλλον.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Φταίνε αυτοί που επένδυσαν σε πεθαμένη τεχνολογία VDSL αντί του FTTH με το οποίο θα είχαν τελειώσει τα έργα 1 χρόνο νωρίτερα και θα είμασταν και έτοιμοι για το μέλλον, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να δουν μακροπρόθεσμα και χάνουν το δάσος. Δεν γίνεται πιο απλά.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Τραγελαφος πραγματικα

- - - Updated - - -

Πως θα γινοταν αυτο; Ποιος θα αλλαζε τις υποδομες στις οικοδομες;

----------


## jkoukos

> Φταίνε αυτοί που επένδυσαν σε πεθαμένη τεχνολογία VDSL αντί του FTTH με το οποίο θα είχαν τελειώσει τα έργα 1 χρόνο νωρίτερα και θα είμασταν και έτοιμοι για το μέλλον, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να δουν μακροπρόθεσμα και χάνουν το δάσος. Δεν γίνεται πιο απλά.


Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι ευκολότερο το δίκτυο FTTH και μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί συντομότερα έναντι του FTTC, τότε μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα σχετικά με αυτά τα δύο.
Αλήθεια τόσα κεφάλια σε όλους τους παρόχους, αλλά και στις άλλες χώρες, κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε να σταματήσει η ανάπτυξη του VDSL και να γίνει όλο το δίκτυο FTTH;

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Τραγελαφος πραγματικα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πως θα γινοταν αυτο; Ποιος θα αλλαζε τις υποδομες στις οικοδομες;


Καλώδιο και κουτάκι σε κάθε τοίχο όπως κάνουν στις περιοχές που προσφέρεται.




> Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι ευκολότερο το δίκτυο FTTH και μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί συντομότερα έναντι του FTTC, τότε μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα σχετικά με αυτά τα δύο.
> Αλήθεια τόσα κεφάλια σε όλους τους παρόχους, αλλά και στις άλλες χώρες, κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε να σταματήσει η ανάπτυξη του VDSL και να γίνει όλο το δίκτυο FTTH;


Περίμεναν ένα χρόνο το ρεύμα, αυτό ξέρω. Που και να μην είχαν τελειώσει με αυτά πριν ενα χρόνο, τώρα θα περιμέναμε FTTH αντί του VDSL. Για τα κεφάλια των παρόχων δεν χρειάζεται να τα ακούσω, τα βλέπω και όπως είπα παραπάνω τους ενδιαφέρουν τα γρήγορα έσοδα. Για τις άλλες χώρες, έχουν αρχίσει τα FTTH και έχουν κρατήσει τα VDSL για τις επαρχίες, αλλά η έρευνα πάντα θα συνεχίζεται.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν πιστεύεις ότι παντού στο Βερολίνο ή το Λονδίνο έχουν FTTH, είσαι πολύ γελασμένος. 

Στην αργοπορία λόγω ρεύματος γιατί φταίει ο πάροχος; Εν τω μεταξύ ρεύμα χρειάζεται και στο FTTH, αλλά όχι σε όλες τις καμπίνες, μόνο σε λίγες κεντρικές από τις οποίες ωστόσο παίρνουν σύνδεση οι υπόλοιπες.

Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το κύριο θέμα. Το ότι πρέπει να σκάψουν παντού μέχρι σε όλες τις οικοδομές, ακόμη και αν λάβουμε υπόψη μόνο στις πρωτεύουσες των νομών, νομίζεις ότι θα τελειώσουν νωρίτερα από το VDSL με κάλυψη όλης της χώρας;
Με κάνεις να πιστεύω ότι πραγματικά ιδέα δεν έχεις για τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Φίλοι μη τσακώνεστε για αυτούς ????

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δεν τσακωνόμαστε, συζήτηση κάνουμε.



Off Topic


		Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, έχω πολλούς γνωστούς βόρεια και έχουν FTTH ή cable και σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές. Για το ρεύμα το είπες και μόνος σου.
Σαφώς το VDSL είναι πιο γρήγορο για να καλύψεις περιοχές και αν είχαμε 2010 δεν θα έλεγα τίποτα, αλλά φτάσαμε 2020 και ας το προγραμμάτισαν 2018, πάλι πολύ αργά, περιμένουμε τόσα χρόνια ας γίνει μια και καλή η δουλειά γιατί θα έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν μίλησα για σκάψιμο σε όλες τις οικοδομές, δεν θα είχε και νόημα γιατί πάρα πολλοί δεν θα ήθελαν/έβαζαν (όπως δεν βάζουν και VDSL). Τέλως πάντων, μια ζωή τελευταίοι σε όλα.

----------


## jkoukos

Για να το τελειώνουμε. Ναι στην Ευρώπη είναι πολύ μπροστά σε σχέση με μας στο FTTH. Όχι, ούτε εκεί υπάρχει παντού κάλυψη. Και τέλος κι εκεί οι περισσότερες μεγάλες εταιρείες δεν δίνουν συμμετρικές ταχύτητες, μόνο οι μικρές τύπου Inalan, απλά είναι περισσότερες απ' ότι εδώ.

Ανέκαθεν η χώρα μας ήταν 1-2 χρόνια πίσω από τις εξελίξεις της Ευρώπης στο θέμα συνδέσεων και νέων τεχνολογιών. Αλλά το 2009 ήρθε η κρίση και από το 2011 πτωχεύσαμε ως χώρα και ήμαστε σε μνημόνια.
Το 2013-15 (ανάλογα την χώρα) ξεκίνησε το Vectoring στην Ευρώπη κι εμείς το 2017. Κάπου εκεί άρχισε η ανάπτυξη και του FTTH σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα. Πριν και σήμερα, πολλές χώρες είχαν Cable TV πάνω στο οποίο δίδεται Broadband.
Σε μας ουδέποτε υπήρχε Cable TV και ας όψεται η οικονομική δυσχέρεια μείναμε πίσω στο FTTH. Όμως έστω και καθυστερημένα βήματα γίνονται.
Εκεί που γίνονται δημόσιες επενδύσεις και με ευρωπαϊκή χρηματοδότηση, τα πράγματα πάνε πολύ γρήγορα και στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τις άλλες χώρες. Αυτό δείχνει θέληση και ικανότητα, αλλά επίσης ότι λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν.

Θα στο αναφέρω πάλι όπως και σε άλλο θέμα. Οι επενδύσεις είναι ιδιωτικές των παρόχων και δεν παίρνουν ούτε ένα cent σε επιδότηση ή επιχορηγήσεις. Για να τις κάνουν σε μεγάλη κλίμακα που έχεις στο μυαλό σου, χρειάζεται να έχουν έσοδα.
Μα πως στον κόρακα θα έχουν, όταν οι περισσότεροι από τους πελάτες τους (μην κοιτάς αυτούς που γράφουν σε τεχνολογικά φόρουμ) δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν παραπάνω πηγαίνοντας σε μεγαλύτερα πακέτα, Για να μην σου αναφέρω ότι οι περισσότεροι ακόμη και σήμερα, παρόλο που έχουν νέες καμπίνες μένουν σε ADSL συνδέσεις. Τα νούμερα που παρουσιάζουν ανά εξάμηνο οι πάροχοι είναι συντριπτικά και δείχνουν την πραγματικότητα.
Σε περιοχές που ήδη παρέχεται FTTH, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία παραμένει σε χαλκό και ADSL από το μακρινό αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δηλαδή όλο το έργο του FTTH/FTTC/VDSL, πείτε το όπως θέλετε  δεν παίρνει επιδότηση; Δεν ανήκει στο ΕΣΠΑ; Ξύπνησαν οι πάροχοι μια μέρα και είπαν θα αναβαθμίσουμε το δίκτυο; Αυτο λεμε; 

Οι πάροχοι αν θέλουν νέες συνδέσεις και VDSL συνδέσεις να ρίξουν τις τιμές τους σε τιμές Ευρώπης και όχι σε τιμές εξωφρενικές. Είτε πρόκειται για κινητή τηλεφωνία είτε για σταθερή, οι τιμές είναι στο θεό. Κανένας οικογενειάρχης και γενικότερα ο μέσος Έλληνας δεν έχει περιθώρια να πληρώνει 80 ευρώ το δίμηνο (στην καλύτερη) για να απολαμβάνει 100αρες ταχύτητες ή και 50άρες (60/δίμηνο). Ας ρίξουν τις τιμές τους και τα πακέτα τους στα 25 και στα 30 ευρώ και θα αυξηθούν και οι συνδέσεις και το VDSL κοκ.

Μην κοροϊδευομαστε μεταξύ μας, οι πάροχοι στην Ελλάδα θυμίζουν κ...λ.

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, δεν παίρνουν δραχμή τσακιστή ή σεντ ή δολάριο ή μάρκο ή μνα ή όποιο άλλο νόμισμα. Καθαρά ιδιωτική επένδυση είναι με σκοπό το μελλοντικό κέρδος.
Η μόνη δημόσια επιχορήγηση είναι τα προγράμματα Rural και UFBB τα οποία είναι συγχρηματοδοτούμενα και υγροποιήσιμα υπό την μορφή ΣΔΙΤ.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μου είναι δύσκολο να το πιστέψω γιατι τίποτα δε γίνεται μόνο του σε αυτή τη χώρα και αν θυμάμαι καλά τρέχανε να καλύψουν προθεσμίες .

----------


## jkoukos

Τι σου είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψεις; Δεν υπάρχει καμία επιδότηση για τα δίκτυα FTTC, FTTH. Καμία απολύτως!
Επιδοτήσεις επιτρέπεται και μπορούν να δίνονται μόνο σε δημόσια δίκτυα, όπως είναι τα Rural και UFBB. Αλλά κι εκεί έγινε με την μορφή ΣΔΙΤ, όπου το μεγαλύτερο ποσό καταβάλει ο κατασκευαστής και του παρέχεται αποκλειστική χρήση για 20 χρόνια, με το τέλος αυτής της περιόδου όλο το δίκτυο να επιστρέφει στην κυριότητα του κράτους.

Αν εννοείς για τις καθυστερήσεις στον προγραμματισμό της ΕΕΤΤ για το Vectoring, αυτό είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα και δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με επιδοτήσεις.
Το χάλκινο δίκτυο και οι παλιές καμπίνες σε όλη την χώρα ανήκουν στον ΟΤΕ, που εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία. Για να μπουν και άλλες εταιρείες κάνοντας επενδύσεις και ειδικά σε χώρες όπου υπήρχε πρώην κρατικό μονοπώλιο, σκέφτηκαν να ανοίξουν την αγορά, αναθέτοντας περιοχές αστικών κέντρων και σε άλλους παίκτες, εκεί που κανονικά θα πλήρωναν εσαεί νοίκι στον μοναδικό ιδιοκτήτη του δικτύου.
Έτσι σχεδιάστηκε, εγκρίθηκε, ανατέθηκε και υλοποιείται ο προγραμματισμός. Τυράκι που τους δόθηκε για να κάνουν αυτές τις επενδύσεις, ήταν αποκλειστική χρήση αυτών των περιοχών, με μόνη υποχρέωση να ακολουθηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα. Δημόσια λεφτά που διατέθηκαν 0 (ΜΗΔΕΝ ολογράφως), διότι απλά απαγορεύεται σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις της ελεύθερης αγοράς.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ας ρίξουν τις τιμές τους και τα πακέτα τους στα 25 και στα 30 ευρώ και θα αυξηθούν και οι συνδέσεις και το VDSL κοκ.
> 
> Μην κοροϊδευομαστε μεταξύ μας, οι πάροχοι στην Ελλάδα θυμίζουν κ...λ.


Αυτό το συμπλήρωσες όσο έγραφα πριν και δεν το πρόσεξα εκείνη την στιγμή. Συμφωνώ να μην κοροϊδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας!

Η μεγάλη (ποιο μεγάλη πεθαίνεις) απόδειξη είναι οι περιοχές που έχει κάλυψη η Inalan. Δίνει με 28€ πακέτο σύνδεσης 100/100 και τώρα το διπλασιάζει 200/200 στα ίδια λεφτά.
Κι όμως εκτός μερικών που πραγματικά το θέλουν και το έχουν βάλει, πάνω από το 70% σε αυτές τις περιοχές δεν θέλουν και δεν έχουν συνδεθεί με την εταιρεία.
Αντίστοιχα συμβαίνει και στις περιοχές που υπάρχει FTTH με επιδότηση του SFBB. Με 30€ έχεις 100/10 και τηλεφωνία + κάτι ψιλά σε κινητά. Απόκριση από τους χρήστες αποκαρδιωτική.

Η καραμέλα του ακριβού παγίου είναι απλά να έχουμε να λέμε και να γκρινιάζουμε για κάτι. Θα το ξαναγράψω. Οι 6μηνιαίες ενημερώσεις όλων των παρόχων (που τις βρίσκεις κι εδώ στο φόρουμ) είναι εκεί σε δημόσια θέα και δεν επιδέχονται αμφισβήτηση. Θα το διαπιστώσετε λίαν συντόμως και στην περιοχή σας

----------


## lunatic

Δεν θέλω να προβλέψω πότε θα έχουμε FTTH ... πραγματικά  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

Στο κέντρο των μεγάλων πόλεων, εκεί που δεν μπαίνουν καμπίνες λόγω του κανονισμού, σε 2-3 χρόνια θα έχουν σχεδόν παντού FTTH.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Η Ιναλαν και η HCN προσφέρουν εξαιρετικά πακέτα και τιμές ωστοσο χρεώνουν διαφορετικά την τηλεφωνία αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εκεί παίζει έξτρα πάγιο στα 20€ επιπλέον ( :Wink: . Επίσης είναι εταιρίες αυστηρά περιορισμένες γεωγραφικά και δεν είναι γνωστές, δε διαφημίζονται κοκ ώστε να μάθει ο κόσμος. Προσωπικά αν υπήρχε μια εκ των 2 στα Γιάννενα θα πήγαινα με κλειστά μάτια. 

Επίσης για το κουπόνι δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση προς το κοινό και είναι λογικό να μην έχει ζήτηση. Επίσης θα το χρησιμοποιούσα εφόσον μπορούσα. 

Ας δώσουν οι πάροχοι-ονόματα πακέτα όπως αυτά της Inalan, της ΗCN και να ξανά κάνουμε την ίδια συζήτηση. Και αν όχι ίδια, ας ρίξουν τα τωρινά. Ας βάλουν το 50αρι σε τιμές 23-24€ πχ με λεπτά και απεριόριστα, ας βάλουν το 100αρι στα 30€ όπως η NOVA, και ας το διαφημίσουν. Κατακόρυφα θα ανεβεί η ζήτηση.

Θα έρθει εμένα πχ ο ΟΤΕ να μου δώσει 100 Down / 10 Up στα 25€ πχ (σα φοιτητής) και θα του έλεγα όχι; Ή στα 30€ σαν ιδιώτης; 

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σπάσω συμβόλαιο με τον ΟΤΕ να πάω να βάλω την 100αρα της NOVA αρκεί όμως να μην έχω θέματα με ποιότητα υπηρεσιών στη NOVA, γιατι όπως και να το κάνουμε η τεχνική υποστήριξη του ΟΤΕ είναι άμεση γιατι έχει την υποδομή και αυτό είναι +.


ΥΓ. Για εμένα είναι επίσης κοροϊδία να δίνουν 100/10 , 50/5 κλπ, υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος που γίνεται;

----------


## gemantzu

Πως να βάλει ο καθένας από εμάς μεγαλύτερη σύνδεση; 30 ευρώ 50άρα, 40+ η 100άρα. Θέση 87 παγκοσμίως (από το φθηνότερο στο ακριβότερο) και θέση 24 σε όλη την Ευρώπη. Τι είπατε για αντιστοιχία μισθών; Πριν 2 χρόνια είχα πάει Βαρσοβία για ένα συνέδριο, και είχα δει γιγαντοαφίσες που διαφήμιζαν 150 Mbps για 15 ευρώ περίπου αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## spyzit

Διαβάζοντας τα γραφόμενα και συνυπολογίζοντας το ποστ του nontasaggelis προ ημερών ότι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί όλες οι καμπινες θα ήταν σκόπιμο όσοι κάνουν αίτηση και δεν προχωρά να αναφέρουν και το λόγο. Διότι αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχει να κάνει προφανώς μόνο με την ενεργοποίηση της εκάστοτε καμπίνας αλλά να μη προσφέρεται διαθεσιμότητα και για άλλους λόγους πολιτικής των εταιριών που δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωριζω

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Εμένα με πήραν να μου πούνε για το μπουστερ, ευτυχώς ήμουν από τον ύπνο και ήμουν ψύχραιμος  :Smile: 

Έχουμε e-mail από την εξυπηρέτηση Cosmote?

----------


## spyzit

> Εμένα με πήραν να μου πούνε για το μπουστερ, ευτυχώς ήμουν από τον ύπνο και ήμουν ψύχραιμος 
> 
> Έχουμε e-mail από την εξυπηρέτηση Cosmote?


Τι εταιρία είσαι τώρα; Κι από ποιου παρόχου καμπίνα υποτίθεται εξυπηρετεισαι;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

OTE σε ΟΤΕ η ADSL

OTE - Vodafone η VDSL

----------


## spyzit

> OTE σε ΟΤΕ η ADSL
> 
> OTE - Vodafone η VDSL


Ε οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι παίζει....αλλα μη φοβάσαι μεινε ΟΤΕ και θα σε απογειώσει το speedbooster...δε ντρεπονται λιγάκι...λες κι απευθύνονται σε ιθαγενείς.

----------


## macro

Σε ιθαγενεις απευθυνοντε και οχι σε ατομα του εξωτερικου.......

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Είχα Speed Booster, 80/5.5 έπιανα, το έκοψα για να προχωρήσει η αίτηση του VDSL γιατι μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να φύγει για να προχωρήσει η αίτηση λόγο ασυμβατότητας   :Smile:

----------


## spyzit

> Είχα Speed Booster, 80/5.5 έπιανα, το έκοψα για να προχωρήσει η αίτηση του VDSL γιατι μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να φύγει για να προχωρήσει η αίτηση λόγο ασυμβατότητας


Κι όταν τελείωναν τα 100 gb στα ποσά κλειδώνεις;

----------


## BeyondMAD

> ...
> Θα στο αναφέρω πάλι όπως και σε άλλο θέμα. Οι επενδύσεις είναι ιδιωτικές των παρόχων και δεν παίρνουν ούτε ένα cent σε επιδότηση ή επιχορηγήσεις. Για να τις κάνουν σε μεγάλη κλίμακα που έχεις στο μυαλό σου, χρειάζεται να έχουν έσοδα.
> Μα πως στον κόρακα θα έχουν, όταν οι περισσότεροι από τους πελάτες τους (μην κοιτάς αυτούς που γράφουν σε τεχνολογικά φόρουμ) δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν παραπάνω πηγαίνοντας σε μεγαλύτερα πακέτα, Για να μην σου αναφέρω ότι οι περισσότεροι ακόμη και σήμερα, παρόλο που έχουν νέες καμπίνες μένουν σε ADSL συνδέσεις. Τα νούμερα που παρουσιάζουν ανά εξάμηνο οι πάροχοι είναι συντριπτικά και δείχνουν την πραγματικότητα.
> Σε περιοχές που ήδη παρέχεται FTTH, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία παραμένει σε χαλκό και ADSL από το μακρινό αστικό κέντρο.





> Τι σου είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψεις; Δεν υπάρχει καμία επιδότηση για τα δίκτυα FTTC, FTTH. Καμία απολύτως!
> Επιδοτήσεις επιτρέπεται και μπορούν να δίνονται μόνο σε δημόσια δίκτυα, όπως είναι τα Rural και UFBB. Αλλά κι εκεί έγινε με την μορφή ΣΔΙΤ, όπου το μεγαλύτερο ποσό καταβάλει ο κατασκευαστής και του παρέχεται αποκλειστική χρήση για 20 χρόνια, με το τέλος αυτής της περιόδου όλο το δίκτυο να επιστρέφει στην κυριότητα του κράτους.
> 
> Αν εννοείς για τις καθυστερήσεις στον προγραμματισμό της ΕΕΤΤ για το Vectoring, αυτό είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα και δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με επιδοτήσεις.
> Το χάλκινο δίκτυο και οι παλιές καμπίνες σε όλη την χώρα ανήκουν στον ΟΤΕ, που εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία. Για να μπουν και άλλες εταιρείες κάνοντας επενδύσεις και ειδικά σε χώρες όπου υπήρχε πρώην κρατικό μονοπώλιο, σκέφτηκαν να ανοίξουν την αγορά, αναθέτοντας περιοχές αστικών κέντρων και σε άλλους παίκτες, εκεί που κανονικά θα πλήρωναν εσαεί νοίκι στον μοναδικό ιδιοκτήτη του δικτύου.
> Έτσι σχεδιάστηκε, εγκρίθηκε, ανατέθηκε και υλοποιείται ο προγραμματισμός. Τυράκι που τους δόθηκε για να κάνουν αυτές τις επενδύσεις, ήταν αποκλειστική χρήση αυτών των περιοχών, με μόνη υποχρέωση να ακολουθηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα. Δημόσια λεφτά που διατέθηκαν 0 (ΜΗΔΕΝ ολογράφως), διότι απλά απαγορεύεται σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις της ελεύθερης αγοράς.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Όλα αυτά που λες γνωστά είναι. Τα ίδια λέμε: απλά αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς οι περισσότεροι θα μείνουν με adsl ποιό το κακό να επενδύσουν σε FTTH; Δεν θέλω να το συνεχίσω άλλο γιατί θα κάνει κύκλο και φτου κι απ'την αρχή. Το δεκαετιών σάπιο χάλκινο δίκτυο που το εκμεταλλεύονται τόσα χρόνια με τιμές στα ύψη και υπηρεσίες στην άβυσσο δεν το πιάνω καν.




> Δεν θέλω να προβλέψω πότε θα έχουμε FTTH ... πραγματικά


Όσοι είναι κοντά στα αστικά κέντρα θα το δουν κάποια στιγμή, οι υπόλοιποι δεν είναι τόσο ίσοι. Λύσεις είναι 3: τα μαζεύουν και φεύγουν ή έρχεται κάποια μικρή εταιρεία σαν την hcn και «σώζει». Τρίτη επιλογή να πέσουν λεφτά απο ΕΕ αλλά αυτά πηγαίνουν σε rural/ufbb.  :ROFL: 




> ΥΓ. Για εμένα είναι επίσης κοροϊδία να δίνουν 100/10 , 50/5 κλπ, υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος που γίνεται;


Επειδή μπορούν, πραγματικά απορώ πως δεν δίνουν μόνο 1 upload. Στο 17a πηγαίνει μέχρι και 50 το up.




> Διαβάζοντας τα γραφόμενα και συνυπολογίζοντας το ποστ του nontasaggelis προ ημερών ότι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί όλες οι καμπινες θα ήταν σκόπιμο όσοι κάνουν αίτηση και δεν προχωρά να αναφέρουν και το λόγο. Διότι αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχει να κάνει προφανώς μόνο με την ενεργοποίηση της εκάστοτε καμπίνας αλλά να μη προσφέρεται διαθεσιμότητα και για άλλους λόγους πολιτικής των εταιριών που δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωριζω


11/4ου έκανα αίτηση, 13/4ου με πήραν τηλέφωνο πως «δεν έχει δίκτυο» και οτι ακυρώθηκε η αίτηση. 23/4ου έλαβα router στο οποίο μέσα έχει συμβόλαιο το οποίο λέει υπογεγραμμένο 13/4ου. Εννοείται είμαι ακόμα με adsl  :ROFL: 




> Σε ιθαγενεις απευθυνοντε και οχι σε ατομα του εξωτερικου.......


Δυστυχώς με την υπάρχουσα ζήτηση, το επίπεδο κατάρτισης και γενικότερα τις ανάγκες έτσι γίνεται.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Στα ίδια, δεν κλείδωνε ποτέ

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Στα ίδια, δεν κλείδωνε ποτέ


Δεν σε ρίχνανε μετά το 100GB cap; Τι μαγικά είναι αυτά;  :Razz:  Φοιτητικό;

----------


## bkonstantinos

Ενεργοποιηθηκε κανενας σε VDSL τελικα στην ανατολή? Μόλις μιλησα με nova και ακομα δεν δινουν διαθεσιμότητα..

----------


## kostassimos1972

Καλησπέρα, παρακολουθώ καιρό τη συζήτηση και θα ήθελα να σας πω την εμπειρία μου.
Μένω στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων, πολύ κοντά στο κλειστό γυμναστήριο, η σύνδεση μου μέχρι πριν 3 μέρες ήταν 24άρα ADSL που κλείδωνε περίπου στα 7, έπερνα από τα κεντρικά της 28ης. Με τη βοήθεια του  forum έμαθα ότι η τελική αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή μου είναι για 2ο τέταρτο του 2020. 
Η καινούργια καμπίνα της Vodafone είναι κοντά στο σπίτι μου, μπήκε ρεύμα κτλ εδώ και καιρό. 
Πριν 20 μέρες κοιτώντας τις διαθεσιμότητες σε διάφορες εταιρείες μου έβγαλε 100 για την περιοχή μου. Είμαι στον ΟΤΕ οπότε μέσω τηλεφώνου έκανα αίτημα για αναβάθμιση και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει και θα μου το βάλουν άμεσα.
Περίπου 15 μέρες μετά την αίτηση μου, χωρίς να έχει γίνει κάτι, ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι λόγο λάθους (?) δεν είχαν κάνει ενεργοποίηση του αιτήματος κτλ κτλ και ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι όλα ΟΚ. 
Δεν τους πίστεψα αλλά μετά από 3 μέρες μου στείλανε καινούργιο router (Speedport Plus) και η σύνδεσή μου είναι πια 100/10.



Την πρώτη μέρα υπήρχαν κάποια προβλήματα στην σύνδεση τηλεφώνου, στο latency (το έβλεπα στα online games WoW, Rocket League, Fortnite κα) και στην ταχύτητα (από Livestream, VoD κτλ) και 2 φορές κόπηκε το Internet (όχι το DSL σήμα στο router). 
Αλλά χθες και σήμερα μετά από 1 restart στο router όλα φαίνονται καλά (μόνο πολύ σπάνια βλέπω κάτι lag spike στα games).
Ελπίζω να μη έχω άλλα θέματα και η ενεργοποίση να γίνει γρήγορα για όλους όσους περιμένουν.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Δεν σε ρίχνανε μετά το 100GB cap; Τι μαγικά είναι αυτά;  Φοιτητικό;


Φοιτητικη ηταν η DSL αλλα λιγη σημασια εχει, το SpeedBooster δε χριζει ειδικης μεταχειρισης, όπως το διαφημίζουν αυτο ειναι, εννοω η τελικη τιμη του. Δε ξερω τι και πως, καποια ρυθμιση τους λογικα ( :Wink: , παντως δεν κλειδωνε ποτε  :Very Happy:

----------


## lunatic

> Καλησπέρα, παρακολουθώ καιρό τη συζήτηση και θα ήθελα να σας πω την εμπειρία μου.
> Μένω στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων, πολύ κοντά στο κλειστό γυμναστήριο, η σύνδεση μου μέχρι πριν 3 μέρες ήταν 24άρα ADSL που κλείδωνε περίπου στα 7, έπερνα από τα κεντρικά της 28ης. Με τη βοήθεια του  forum έμαθα ότι η τελική αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή μου είναι για 2ο τέταρτο του 2020. 
> Η καινούργια καμπίνα της Vodafone είναι κοντά στο σπίτι μου, μπήκε ρεύμα κτλ εδώ και καιρό. 
> Πριν 20 μέρες κοιτώντας τις διαθεσιμότητες σε διάφορες εταιρείες μου έβγαλε 100 για την περιοχή μου. Είμαι στον ΟΤΕ οπότε μέσω τηλεφώνου έκανα αίτημα για αναβάθμιση και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει και θα μου το βάλουν άμεσα.
> Περίπου 15 μέρες μετά την αίτηση μου, χωρίς να έχει γίνει κάτι, ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι λόγο λάθους (?) δεν είχαν κάνει ενεργοποίηση του αιτήματος κτλ κτλ και ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι όλα ΟΚ. 
> Δεν τους πίστεψα αλλά μετά από 3 μέρες μου στείλανε καινούργιο router (Speedport Plus) και η σύνδεσή μου είναι πια 100/10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



βλέπω έχεις νέο firmware... ξέρουμε τι αλλαγές έχουν κάνει ?

- - - Updated - - -

μεγεία btw ... !  :Smile:

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δεν δείχνει pathing level το firmware;  :Yawn:  
_(Αν και το βλέπεις από τα FEC)_

----------


## xaker

> Καλησπέρα, παρακολουθώ καιρό τη συζήτηση και θα ήθελα να σας πω την εμπειρία μου.
> Μένω στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων, πολύ κοντά στο κλειστό γυμναστήριο, η σύνδεση μου μέχρι πριν 3 μέρες ήταν 24άρα ADSL που κλείδωνε περίπου στα 7, έπερνα από τα κεντρικά της 28ης. Με τη βοήθεια του  forum έμαθα ότι η τελική αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή μου είναι για 2ο τέταρτο του 2020. 
> Η καινούργια καμπίνα της Vodafone είναι κοντά στο σπίτι μου, μπήκε ρεύμα κτλ εδώ και καιρό. 
> Πριν 20 μέρες κοιτώντας τις διαθεσιμότητες σε διάφορες εταιρείες μου έβγαλε 100 για την περιοχή μου. Είμαι στον ΟΤΕ οπότε μέσω τηλεφώνου έκανα αίτημα για αναβάθμιση και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει και θα μου το βάλουν άμεσα.
> Περίπου 15 μέρες μετά την αίτηση μου, χωρίς να έχει γίνει κάτι, ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι λόγο λάθους (?) δεν είχαν κάνει ενεργοποίηση του αιτήματος κτλ κτλ και ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι όλα ΟΚ. 
> Δεν τους πίστεψα αλλά μετά από 3 μέρες μου στείλανε καινούργιο router (Speedport Plus) και η σύνδεσή μου είναι πια 100/10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα και καλοδούλευτη η γραμμή απο ότι βλέπω είναι του οτε η καμπίνα όπως είναι και οι υπόλοιπες δηλαδή εκεί στην περιοχή δε την έχει αναλάβει η vodafone, δίνει εως 200Mbps.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν δείχνει pathing level το firmware;  
> _(Αν και το βλέπεις από τα FEC)_


Ναι τα Sercomm w724,plus ποτέ δεν είχανε attainable ούτε path levels είναι αστείο βέβαια γιατί το έχουνε κανονικά ως λειτουργία χαχα.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπέρα και καλοδούλευτη η γραμμή απο ότι βλέπω είναι του οτε η καμπίνα όπως είναι και οι υπόλοιπες δηλαδή εκεί στην περιοχή δε την έχει αναλάβει η vodafone, δίνει εως 200Mbps.


Σωστός, είναι οι διπλές του ΟΤΕ που έχουν εκεί κάμποσα χρόνια.




> Ναι τα Sercomm w724,plus ποτέ δεν είχανε attainable ούτε path levels είναι αστείο βέβαια γιατί το έχουνε κανονικά ως λειτουργία χαχα.


Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το βάλουν; Εδώ το έχουν τα πιο φτηνά.  :Thumb down: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Φοιτητικη ηταν η DSL αλλα λιγη σημασια εχει, το SpeedBooster δε χριζει ειδικης μεταχειρισης, όπως το διαφημίζουν αυτο ειναι, εννοω η τελικη τιμη του. Δε ξερω τι και πως, καποια ρυθμιση τους λογικα (, παντως δεν κλειδωνε ποτε


Καλοπέρναγες!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ναι αλλά τώρα με τη μαλακια που μου έκαναν πάει και αυτό. Έπιανα 9 MB/s στο Steam, Battle.net κλπ.

Τζίφος ακόμη ε;

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ναι αλλά τώρα με τη μαλακια που μου έκαναν πάει και αυτό. Έπιανα 9 MB/s στο Steam, Battle.net κλπ.
> 
> Τζίφος ακόμη ε;


Τίποτα. Πιστεύω σύντομα θα γίνει. Υπομονή!

----------


## lunatic

τι να δείχνει? τι βλεπεις απο τα FEC ?

----------


## BeyondMAD

> τι να δείχνει? τι βλεπεις απο τα FEC ?


Nα δείχνει εάν είναι η γραμμή σε interleave/fastpath.
Τα FEC στο fastpath είναι 0.
Το βλέπεις και με traceroute διαφορετικά.

----------


## kyramas

Σήμερα περνώντας κατά τις 8.00 το απόγευμα από το μελλοντικό καφάο μου το είδα ανοιχτό
Το ξεχάσανε ? το αφήσανε για την ΔΕΗ για αύριο ?  :Clap: 

To καφάο είναι Αρχιμανδριού και Δοσιθέου Φιλίτου στον Πλάτανο

----------


## Iris07

Ναι!! εκεί μπαίνει το ρολόι του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..
αλλά να δούμε εάν θα μπορέσουν να το βάλουν έτσι που την στρίμωξαν!  :Cool:

----------


## lunatic

εγω υποτιθεται ειμαι σε fast path... εχω ομως crc errors αν αυτο λες.... traceroute που ?

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> εγω υποτιθεται ειμαι σε fast path... εχω ομως crc errors αν αυτο λες.... traceroute που ?


Το fastpath έχει CRC Errors, δεν έχει FEC Errors.

----------


## Άρης13

Καλημέρα. Έχει κάποιος θέμα με το ίντερνετ από cosmote; Μετά τη διακοπή ρεύματος κάποιες σελίδες τις ανοίγει και κάποιες όχι.

Με traceroute φαίνεται να βγαίνει από το router, να προχωράει 2-3 hops και να σταματάει.

Ping 1.1.1.1 δεν κάνει, το adslgr το ανοίγει κανονικά.

----------


## spyzit

Είπατε κάτι;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Τι βλέπουμε ακριβώς στο μήνυμα;

----------


## spyzit

> Τι βλέπουμε ακριβώς στο μήνυμα;


Ενημερωση από vf σχετικα με τη 2η αιτηση που έκανα. Οπότε αναμονή. Αναμονή σε τι βέβαια δεν καταλαβαίνω. Να ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα; Να ευθυγραμμιστούν οι πλανήτες; Απορώ αναμένοντας την ....επαύξηση πορων

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Περιοχη; Να σου νοικιασουν θεση στο ADSL ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ λογικα :P (κλαιω)

----------


## spyzit

> Περιοχη; Να σου νοικιασουν θεση στο ADSL ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ λογικα :P (κλαιω)


Μα φορητότητα από nova ειναι

----------


## gemantzu

> Μα φορητότητα από nova ειναι


ΑΟΥΤΣ!

----------


## spyzit

> Περιοχη; Να σου νοικιασουν θεση στο ADSL ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ λογικα :P (κλαιω)


Αγία Σοφία ανατολη

----------


## stratios

Καλημέρα! 
Ξέρει κανείς αν στα καφάο που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί υπάρχουν και 200άρες γραμμές ή μέχρι 100??

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ενημερωση από vf σχετικα με τη 2η αιτηση που έκανα. Οπότε αναμονή. Αναμονή σε τι βέβαια δεν καταλαβαίνω. Να ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα; Να ευθυγραμμιστούν οι πλανήτες; Απορώ αναμένοντας την ....επαύξηση πορων


Περιμένεις ενεργοποίηση. Χρειάζονται ρολόγια ρεύματος, πριν λίγες απαντήσεις θα δεις μια σχετική εικόνα ανοιχτής από τα αριστερά καμπίνας.




> Καλημέρα! 
> Ξέρει κανείς αν στα καφάο που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί υπάρχουν και 200άρες γραμμές ή μέχρι 100??


Μέχρι 100.

----------


## xaker

> Καλημέρα! 
> Ξέρει κανείς αν στα καφάο που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί υπάρχουν και 200άρες γραμμές ή μέχρι 100??


Η ανάθεση αυτή ήταν έως 100Mbps για τη vodafone (ο ΟΤΕ δίνει εως 200 αλλά αν είναι δικιά του η καμπίνα) τώρα αν ο εξοπλισμός που έχουν βάλει μπορεί να το υποστηρίζει ήδη ή να έχει την δυνατότητα  οπότε μελλοντικά ναι ίσως δώσει και 200 και παραπάνω.

----------


## stratios

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!!! 

Επίσης, μήπως ξέρετε αν υπάρχει τρόπος να έχουμε παραπάνω upload από 10???

----------


## jkoukos

Μόνο αν δώσουν μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό οι πάροχοι ή υπάρχει δυνατότητα για μεγαλύτερο πακέτο σύνδεσης.
Σήμερα δίνουν στην χώρα μας 10% του downstream, όταν στις άλλες χώρες παίζει ανάλογα τον πάροχο και το πακέτο σύνδεσης, από 10% έως 40%, με τα περισσότερα να είναι στο 20%. Λογικά εκεί θα πάμε κι εμείς.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!!! 
> 
> Επίσης, μήπως ξέρετε αν υπάρχει τρόπος να έχουμε παραπάνω upload από 10???


Μπορείς και με booster  :Razz:

----------


## xaker

Βέβαια πλέον αφήνουν 5-10% (στο συγχρονισμό με vdsl) πάνω του συμφωνημένου προγράμματος για λογους overhearing. Τώρα για παραπάνω Upload μονο στα business πακετά θα χούν λογικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Πουθενά, ούτε στις εταιρικές συνδέσεις υπάρχει πακέτο με ποσοστό πάνω από 10%. Μόνο στις συμμετρικές, αλλά οι τιμές εκεί ξεκινούν από 3ψήφιο νούμερο και φθάνουν το 4ψήφιο στο μηνιαίο πάγιο.

----------


## cris78

τέλη γεναρη έκανα εγώ αιτηση για 50αρα vdsl στην vodafone οδός μπαλανου κάθοδος βηλαρα και χτες μου ήρθε sms οτι στις επόμενες ημερες θα παραλάβω το εξοπλισμό

----------


## BeyondMAD

Καμπίνα 495-163 ενεργή.
Αντίστοιχο VDSL-KV:


```
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7873
```

----------


## tasospas

> τέλη γεναρη έκανα εγώ αιτηση για 50αρα vdsl στην vodafone οδός μπαλανου κάθοδος βηλαρα και χτες μου ήρθε sms οτι στις επόμενες ημερες θα παραλάβω το εξοπλισμό


Τι προσφορά πήρες?

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Καμπίνα 495-163 ενεργή.
> Αντίστοιχο VDSL-KV:
> 
> 
> ```
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7873
> ```


Το ενεργη δικη σου προσθηκη; :P

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Το ενεργη δικη σου προσθηκη; :P


Πέρασε φίλος και μου είπε πως ακούγεται δηλαδή οι ανεμιστήρες λειτουργούν. Είναι ένα λογικό συμπέρασμα δε νομίζω να την έχουν απλά να καίει ρεύμα  :Razz:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ναι προφανως, αλλα δεν πρεπει ουτως ή αλλως να δουλευουν με το που δωσουν ρευμα γιατι ανεβαινει και το ambient temp ουτως ή αλλως; Καντε εναν κοπο να περασετε απο Ν. Δουκα να με πειτε αν ακουγεται το KV :P Εχω σπαμμάρει το mail τους σημερα να μου βρουνε λυση. Στο Live Chat μου ειπαν οτι στο αμεσο μελλον θα ειναι διαθεσιμο το VDSL.

Πως μπορω να διεκδικισω καλυτερη προσφορα γενικοτερα; Ληγει και το συμβολαιο τον Σεπτεμβρη. 

Αμα τους πω καντε καμια καλυτερη προσφορα λογω της ταλαιπωριας θα την κανουν; :P

YΓ. Η δικη μου ποια ειπαμε οτι ειναι 4ΧΧ;

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα αλλά μάλλον τις είχαν συνδέσει απλά με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ χωρίς να τις ενεργοποιήσουν γιατί δεν είχαν τα ρολόγια τα οποία τοποθετούν τώρα. Ή είχαν τα ρολόγια και τώρα τις θέτουν σε λειτουργία. Ιδανικά θα έπρεπε να μπουν σε λειτουργία όταν τοποθετήθηκαν, γιατί αλλιώς φθείρονται όταν μένουν χωρίς ψύξη. Σιγά σιγά θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλες. Live chat = useless. 
Για καλύτερη προσφορά το κόλπο ήταν να ζητήσεις φορητότητα και σε έπαιρνε ο πάροχος στον οποίο ήσουν και σου έκανε προσφορά για να μη φύγεις. Λογικά ισχύει ακόμα.



Off Topic


		Αν και αυτές τις vodafone έχουν ένα χρόνο χωρίς ψύξη και τις έψηνε ο ήλιος το καλοκαίρι, ειδικά μερικές που δεν βρίσκονταν σε σκιά σαν την παραπάνω, παρ`όλα αυτά δεν νομίζω να χάλασε ούτε μια.
	


- - - Updated - - -




> YΓ. Η δικη μου ποια ειπαμε οτι ειναι 4ΧΧ;


495 είναι ο κωδικός του αστικού κέντρου, για το 28ης είναι αυτό. Το δεύτερο νούμερο είναι αυτό που αντιστοιχεί στο adsl-kv που σε εξυπηρετεί. Δεν θυμάμαι ποιό ακριβώς ήταν, νομίζω είναι δύο εκεί.

- - - Updated - - -




> τέλη γεναρη έκανα εγώ αιτηση για 50αρα vdsl στην vodafone οδός μπαλανου κάθοδος βηλαρα και χτες μου ήρθε sms οτι στις επόμενες ημερες θα παραλάβω το εξοπλισμό


Λογικό, τις περισσότερες θα τις ενεργοποιήσουν πολύ σύντομα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Νομίζω περίβλεπτο έχω ΑΚ

- - - Updated - - -

Έστειλα μέιλ στον ΟΤΕ για να παραπονεθώ για την όλη φάση και τη διαδικασία στην οποία με έβαλαν και μου ήρθε σήμερα το βράδυ SMS ότι πήρε αριθμό αναφοράς.

----------


## kronos911

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα,

Είμαι σε αναμονή για ενεργοποίηση 100αρας από φορητότητα προς cosmote. Περιοχή γηροκομείου με καφαο 446 (της voda είναι απέναντι από το καφαο 464). Αν όλα πάνε καλά λογικά τέλος της άλλης εβδομάδας θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Νομίζω περίβλεπτο έχω ΑΚ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Έστειλα μέιλ στον ΟΤΕ για να παραπονεθώ για την όλη φάση και τη διαδικασία στην οποία με έβαλαν και μου ήρθε σήμερα το βράδυ SMS ότι πήρε αριθμό αναφοράς.


Kαλά δεν έχει σημασία σε ποιό αστικό κέντρο ανήκεις (παρά μόνο στο adsl), όλες οι καμπίνες είναι για το τρέχον τρίμηνο. Ποιά διαδικασία λες;




> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα,
> 
> Είμαι σε αναμονή για ενεργοποίηση 100αρας από φορητότητα προς cosmote. Περιοχή γηροκομείου με καφαο 446 (της voda είναι απέναντι από το καφαο 464). Αν όλα πάνε καλά λογικά τέλος της άλλης εβδομάδας θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή.


Το τέλος άλλης βδομάδας στο είπαν οι πωλητές; Εξοπλισμό έλαβες;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Kαλά δεν έχει σημασία σε ποιό αστικό κέντρο ανήκεις (παρά μόνο στο adsl), όλες οι καμπίνες είναι για το τρέχον τρίμηνο. Ποιά διαδικασία λες;
> 
> 
> 
> Το τέλος άλλης βδομάδας στο είπαν οι πωλητές; Εξοπλισμό έλαβες;


Που με βαλανε να κοψω το Booster για να προχωρησει η αιτηση του VDSL και φάγαμε ακυρο απο το VDSL. Kαι μετα μου λεγανε Booster με 10€  :Smile:

----------


## kronos911

> Το τέλος άλλης βδομάδας στο είπαν οι πωλητές; Εξοπλισμό έλαβες;


Στην επικοινωνία μου με το τμήμα πωλήσεων κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα.

Οι εξοπλισμοί (ναι πληθυντικός) αναμένονται με courier. Έχω ήδη λάβει sms ότι ο προηγούμενος πάροχος έχει δεχτεί την φορητότητα και άλλο sms ότι το αίτημα μου καταχωρήθηκε επιτυχώς στο σύστημα τους.

Τώρα αν κολλήσει κάτι από πλευράς voda είναι άλλο θέμα αυτό.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Που με βαλανε να κοψω το Booster για να προχωρησει η αιτηση του VDSL και φάγαμε ακυρο απο το VDSL. Kαι μετα μου λεγανε Booster με 10€


Ναι, δεν έπρεπε να βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα πρόωρα. Τι να πω ίσως σου κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή στο πακέτο.




> Στην επικοινωνία μου με το τμήμα πωλήσεων κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα.
> 
> Οι εξοπλισμοί (ναι πληθυντικός) αναμένονται με courier. Έχω ήδη λάβει sms ότι ο προηγούμενος πάροχος έχει δεχτεί την φορητότητα και άλλο sms ότι το αίτημα μου καταχωρήθηκε επιτυχώς στο σύστημα τους.
> 
> Τώρα αν κολλήσει κάτι από πλευράς voda είναι άλλο θέμα αυτό.


Γενικά δεν ξέρουν τι λένε στις πωλήσεις, π.χ. εμένα μου έλεγε για 50ρι που θα πιάνω "με το ζόρι". Τέλως πάντων, πιστεύω ότι πολύ σύντομα θα γίνει πάντως. Αφού δέχτηκαν τη φορητότητα δεν νομίζω να αργήσει ιδιαίτερα. Με το καλό!

----------


## jim_jiannena

Ενεργοποιήθηκε και αυτή εδώ:
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7457

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ενεργοποιήθηκε και αυτή εδώ:
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7457


Εάν θυμάμαι καλά αυτή ήταν για 1ο τρίμηνο. Άντε να παίρνουν λίγο σειρά! Ακούγεται ο εξοπλισμός από μέσα;

----------


## jim_jiannena

Δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται, η Vodafone από χθες στο site της δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl και ο οτε από ‘’ Μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου’’ τώρα το αποτέλεσμα ελέγχου λέει ‘’ Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο’’.

----------


## gemantzu

Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι με κοροιδεύουν πια, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται. Μια μου λένε έχεις διαθεσιμότητα (κατάστημα, site), μετά με παίρνουν από την υπηρεσία τηλέφωνο και λένε δεν έχεις. Έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα τελείως μου φαίνεται...

----------


## Peterfff

> Δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται, η Vodafone από χθες στο site της δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl και ο οτε από ‘’ Μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου’’ τώρα το αποτέλεσμα ελέγχου λέει ‘’ Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο’’.


Μη το πολυπιστευεις διοτι το πιθανοτερο θα απογοητευθεις...ετσι νομιζα κι εγω και εφαγα ψυχρολουσια σε βαθμο που ενω μου εστηλαν μοντεμ και υπεγραψα συμβολαιο για 100αρα στη συνεχεια μου ειπαν οτι εγινε λαθος...και εντελη εμηνα με την 24αρα στο χερι...
Πλακα θα χει να το καθυστερουν επιτηδες και να γεμισουν την πολη με 5G καρκινοκεραιες.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι με κοροιδεύουν πια, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται. Μια μου λένε έχεις διαθεσιμότητα (κατάστημα, site), μετά με παίρνουν από την υπηρεσία τηλέφωνο και λένε δεν έχεις. Έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα τελείως μου φαίνεται...


Γενικά τα λεγόμενα των πωλητών είναι χωρίς υπόσταση. Θα δεις πολύ σύντομα τι θα γίνει.




> Μη το πολυπιστευεις διοτι το πιθανοτερο θα απογοητευθεις...ετσι νομιζα κι εγω και εφαγα ψυχρολουσια σε βαθμο που ενω μου εστηλαν μοντεμ και υπεγραψα συμβολαιο για 100αρα στη συνεχεια μου ειπαν οτι εγινε λαθος...και εντελη εμηνα με την 24αρα στο χερι...
> Πλακα θα χει να το καθυστερουν επιτηδες και να γεμισουν την πολη με 5G καρκινοκεραιες.


Κρατάς τον εξοπλισμό και όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα θα συνδεθείς με 100ρι. Το «καθυστέρησαν» ήδη ένα χρόνο, πόσο ακόμα;  :Razz: 




> Δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται, η Vodafone από χθες στο site της δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl και ο οτε από ‘’ Μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου’’ τώρα το αποτέλεσμα ελέγχου λέει ‘’ Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο’’.


Εάν δεν ακούγεται, τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο.

----------


## kronos911

Το πρωινό ξύπνημα του ΟΤΕ.




> ΣAΣ EYXAPIΣTOYME ΓIA TO AITHMA NEAΣ THΛEΦΩNIKHΣ ΓPAMMHΣ 1-12044985****. ΛOΓΩ EΛΛEIΨHΣ EΛEYΘEPHΣ XΩPHTIKOTHTAΣ ΣTH ΔIEYΘYNΣH ΠOY AITHΘHKATE, ΔEN EINAI ΔYNATH H AMEΣH ENEPΓOΠOIHΣH NEAΣ THΛEΦΩNIKHΣ ΓPAMMHΣ. TO AITHMA ΣAΣ ΠAPAMENEI ENEPΓO KAI ΣE ΠEPIΠTΩΣH
>  ΔIAΘEΣIMOTHTAΣ ENTOΣ TΩN EΠOMENΩN 90 HMEPΩN ΘA ΔPOMOΛOΓHΘEI, ΔIAΦOPETIKA ΘA AKYPΩΘEI. ΛYΣH ME AMEΣH KAI ΔΩPEAN ENEPΓOΠOIHΣH, AΠOTEΛOYN TA ΠPOΓPAMMATA COSMOTE HOME TELEPHONY SIM H DOUBLE PLAY SIM MEΣΩ TOY ΔIKTYOY KINHTHΣ COSMOTE. ΓIA ΠEPIΣΣOTEPEΣ ΠΛHPOΦOPIEΣ
>  KAΛEΣTE ΣTO 13888.


Πότε πρόλαβε να μπουκώσει η καμπίνα οεο

----------


## BeyondMAD

Για την adsl θα λέει, οι vdsl δεν ενεργοποιήθηκαν ακόμα  :Yawn:

----------


## xaker

> Για την adsl θα λέει, οι vdsl δεν ενεργοποιήθηκαν ακόμα


Έτσι όπως κινείται πάμε απο Σεπτέμβρη μου φαίνεται :Whistle:  δε γίνεται όλα να είναι έτοιμα σε αρκετές καμπίνες και να πέφτουν βροχή οι ακυρώσεις. 
Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι να μη κάνω καν αναβάθμιση πλέον αν φάνει κάποτε η διαθεσιμότητα αφου θα ακυρωθεί με τις γνωστές δικαιολογίες  :ROFL:

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μωρέ προχωράνε απλά με αργούς ρυθμούς, αφού δεν έβαλαν τα ρολόγια τότε τι να κάνουμε. Μπορεί να είναι ένα συνεργείο για όλα τα καφάο. Πιστεύω θα το προλάβουν το 2ο τρίμηνο, τώρα το εάν θα είναι σε 1 βδομάδα ή σε 1 μήνα άγνωστο. Σιγά σιγά με την άρση των περιορισμών ίσως και να δουλεύουν πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## gliout145

Εγώ ξαφνικά σήμερα είμαι χωρίς VDSL, τηλέφωνο και TV. Σύνδεση Vodafone, παίρνω απο ΚΑΦΑΟ επι της Βελλισαρίου. Δηλώθηκε βλάβη στην vodafone, (οπου μου ειπαν να βγάλω και να ξαναβάλω το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο, και να δοκιμάσω με άλλο!!!!) και μετά στον ΟΤΕ...Αναμένω!

----------


## jkoukos

> Πότε πρόλαβε να μπουκώσει η καμπίνα οεο


Δεν υπάρχει ελέυθερο ζεύγος. Όχι απαραίτητα στην καμπίνα ή στην οικοδομή, αλλά στο τμήμα μεταξύ καμπίνας και οικοδομής και σπανιότερα μεταξύ αστικού κέντρου και καμπίνας (αν δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη η νέα και παίζει μέσω αυτής ο χαλκός).

----------


## kronos911

> Δεν υπάρχει ελέυθερο ζεύγος. Όχι απαραίτητα στην καμπίνα ή στην οικοδομή, αλλά στο τμήμα μεταξύ καμπίνας και οικοδομής και σπανιότερα μεταξύ αστικού κέντρου και καμπίνας (αν δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη η νέα και παίζει μέσω αυτής ο χαλκός).


Για φορητότητα και αναβάθμιση μιλάμε όχι νέα σύνδεση.

----------


## ga92

> Το πρωινό ξύπνημα του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> 
> 
> Πότε πρόλαβε να μπουκώσει η καμπίνα οεο




Κοντεύω δύο μήνες για να μου βάλουν adsl στην Ανατολή, εσύ σε ποια περιοχή είσαι;

----------


## xaker

> Μωρέ προχωράνε απλά με αργούς ρυθμούς, αφού δεν έβαλαν τα ρολόγια τότε τι να κάνουμε. Μπορεί να είναι ένα συνεργείο για όλα τα καφάο. Πιστεύω θα το προλάβουν το 2ο τρίμηνο, τώρα το εάν θα είναι σε 1 βδομάδα ή σε 1 μήνα άγνωστο. Σιγά σιγά με την άρση των περιορισμών ίσως και να δουλεύουν πιο γρήγορα.


Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι οι καμπίνες που έχουν ήδη ρολόι και μπορεί να μη έχουν συνδεθεί στην κολώνα της δεη όπως η δικιά μου(ακόμα δεν έχω δει αν όντως έχει συνδεθεί) ή να έχουν τα πάντα μέσα να ακούγεται απο τον εξοπλισμό ότι λειτουργεί οι διαθεσιμότητες οτε,vodafone να είναι οκ και να μην δίνουν για χ λόγους ακομά και σε περιπτώσεις που είναι αναβάθμιση στην ίδια εταιρία(vodafone) χωρίς μεταφορές και τις λοιπές διαδικασίες.
Λογικά πήραν νέα παράταση που θα ανακοινωθεί και χαλάρωσαν πάλι. Όσον αφορά την κατάσταση με τον ιό σίγουρα είναι και αυτό μια παράμετρος το έλεγα και στο παρελθόν σε κάποια post οτι δε θα τσουλήσει το ίδιο χρονικά. Μακάρι τώρα να πάρει μπρος και να δούμε το μεγάλο μπαμ των ενεργοποιήσεων σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Η παράταση _λογικά_ πήγε όλες τις καμπίνες 1ου τριμήνου στο 2ο, αφού τα έργα βρίσκονται στα τελειώματα. Προχωρούσαν τόσο καιρό κανονικά, ίσως τρέξουν λίγο τώρα. Πιστεύω καθημερινά ενεργοποιούν αρκετές και θα τις προλάβουν σχεδόν όλες.

----------


## spyzit

ΘA ΘEΛAME NA ΣAΣ ENHMEPΩΣOYME OTI AYTHN THN ΣTIΓMH, ΛOΓΩ KAΛYΨHΣ TΩN ΔIAΘEΣIMΩN ΘYPΩN ΣTO AΣTIKO KENTPO, H AITHΣH EINAI ΣE ΣEIPA ΠPOTEPAIOTHTAΣ.ΓINONTAI OI AΠAPAITHTEΣ EPΓAΣIEΣ KAI ENTOΣ TΩN EΠOMENΩN HMEPΩN EΦOΣON YΠAPΞEI ΔIAΘEΣIMH ΘYPA ΘA ENHMEPΩΘEITE ME SMS ΓIA THN HMEPOMHNIA ENEPΓOΠOIHΣHΣ.


Ρε μπας και με πάνε για adsl οι μ@!@&3ς και βρεθώ να φύγω απ' τη nova και δεν μπορώ να ξαναγυρίσω μετά; Καταλαβαίνει κανείς απ' το παραπάνω μήνυμα τι παίζει. Θυμίζω έχω κάνει αίτηση φορητότητα από nova σε voda εδώ και 10 μέρες. Για vdsl εννοείται

----------


## kronos911

> Κοντεύω δύο μήνες για να μου βάλουν adsl στην Ανατολή, εσύ σε ποια περιοχή είσαι;


Γηροκομείο, πίσω από την πρώην περιφέρεια.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> ΘA ΘEΛAME NA ΣAΣ ENHMEPΩΣOYME OTI AYTHN THN ΣTIΓMH, ΛOΓΩ KAΛYΨHΣ TΩN ΔIAΘEΣIMΩN ΘYPΩN ΣTO AΣTIKO KENTPO, H AITHΣH EINAI ΣE ΣEIPA ΠPOTEPAIOTHTAΣ.ΓINONTAI OI AΠAPAITHTEΣ EPΓAΣIEΣ KAI ENTOΣ TΩN EΠOMENΩN HMEPΩN EΦOΣON YΠAPΞEI ΔIAΘEΣIMH ΘYPA ΘA ENHMEPΩΘEITE ME SMS ΓIA THN HMEPOMHNIA ENEPΓOΠOIHΣHΣ.
> 
> 
> Ρε μπας και με πάνε για adsl οι μ@!@&3ς και βρεθώ να φύγω απ' τη nova και δεν μπορώ να ξαναγυρίσω μετά; Καταλαβαίνει κανείς απ' το παραπάνω μήνυμα τι παίζει. Θυμίζω έχω κάνει αίτηση φορητότητα από nova σε voda εδώ και 10 μέρες. Για vdsl εννοείται


Δεν ενεργοποίησαν ακόμα την καμπίνα σου. Τώρα πότε κανείς δεν ξέρει με αυτούς. Υπομονή μόνο...

----------


## jkoukos

> Για φορητότητα και αναβάθμιση μιλάμε όχι νέα σύνδεση.


Στο μήνυμα που σου ήρθε αναφέρεται δις για νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή και όχι σύνδεση (λόγω φορητότητας).

Επίσης αν η φορητότητα αφορά ταυτόχρονα και μεταφορά της σύνδεσης (δεν ξέρω αν είσαι σε αυτή την περίπτωση), μιλάμε για νέα γραμμή.

----------


## kronos911

> Στο μήνυμα που σου ήρθε αναφέρεται δις για νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή και όχι σύνδεση (λόγω φορητότητας).
> 
> Επίσης αν η φορητότητα αφορά ταυτόχρονα και μεταφορά της σύνδεσης (δεν ξέρω αν είσαι σε αυτή την περίπτωση), μιλάμε για νέα γραμμή.


Nova ADSl -> Cosmote VDSL

----------


## jkoukos

ΟΚ, αναφέρεσαι σε απλή φορητότητα στην ίδια οικοδομή. Το μήνυμα αναφέρει ωστόσο νέα γραμμή και όχι νέα σύνδεση ή φορητότητα.

Ο προηγούμενος πάροχος έχει πληρώσει εκτός του μηνιαίου ενοικίου και κάποια εφάπαξ ποσά για την γραμμή από το αστικό κέντρο έως το σπίτι.

Συνήθως με την φορητότητα γίνεται αποδέσμευση όλης της γραμμής αλλά αρκετές φορές, ειδικά σε περιοχές με έλλειψη διαθέσιμων γραμμών, την κρατά για επιπλέον διάστημα μήπως και υπάρξει άλλος δικός της πελάτης να την δώσει. 
Προσοχή, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι στην οικοδομή σου αυτός ο πελάτης, αλλά να συνδέεται στην ίδια με σένα καμπίνα και πιθανόν στο ίδιο κεντρικό καλώδιο.

Οπότε για να πας στον νέο πάροχο θα χρειαστεί να βρεθεί άλλο ελεύθερο ζεύγος, από την καμπίνα μέχρι την οικοδομή σου, στο κεντρικό καλώδιο.

----------


## xaker

> ΟΚ, αναφέρεσαι σε απλή φορητότητα στην ίδια οικοδομή. Το μήνυμα αναφέρει ωστόσο νέα γραμμή και όχι νέα σύνδεση ή φορητότητα.
> 
> Ο προηγούμενος πάροχος έχει πληρώσει εκτός του μηνιαίου ενοικίου και κάποια εφάπαξ ποσά για την γραμμή από το αστικό κέντρο έως το σπίτι.
> 
> Συνήθως με την φορητότητα γίνεται αποδέσμευση όλης της γραμμής αλλά αρκετές φορές, ειδικά σε περιοχές με έλλειψη διαθέσιμων γραμμών, την κρατά για επιπλέον διάστημα μήπως και υπάρξει άλλος δικός της πελάτης να την δώσει. 
> Προσοχή, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι στην οικοδομή σου αυτός ο πελάτης, αλλά να συνδέεται στην ίδια με σένα καμπίνα και πιθανόν στο ίδιο κεντρικό καλώδιο.
> 
> Οπότε για να πας στον νέο πάροχο θα χρειαστεί να βρεθεί άλλο ελεύθερο ζεύγος, από την καμπίνα μέχρι την οικοδομή σου, στο κεντρικό καλώδιο.


Απο vodafone adsl (αστικό κέντρο) σε vodafone vdsl μένει με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή καλωδιακά? δηλαδή απο την καμπινα της vodafone + παλιο καφαο οτε εως το σπιτι ή γίνεται πάλι κάποιου είδους μεταφορά λόγω της διακοπής απο το αστικό κέντρο και μεταφοράς στην καμπίνα ?

----------


## jkoukos

Όταν παραμένεις στον ίδιο πάροχο, το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι το πακέτο σύνδεσης. Η γραμμή παραμένει η ίδια και δεν υπάρχει καμία φορητότητα.

Η κάθε οικοδομή συνδέεται αποκλειστικά με τη καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ, είτε αυτή είναι παλιά, είτε νέα FTTC.
Αν την περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος, η οικοδομή εξακολουθεί να συνδέεται με την παλιά καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ, αλλά υπηρεσία του παρέχεται από την FTTC του παρόχου που του ανήκει.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν χρησιμοποιείται το τμήμα χάλκινου καλωδίου από την παλιά καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ προς το αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## xaker

> Όταν παραμένεις στον ίδιο πάροχο, το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι το πακέτο σύνδεσης. Η γραμμή παραμένει η ίδια και δεν υπάρχει καμία φορητότητα.
> 
> Η κάθε οικοδομή συνδέεται αποκλειστικά με τη καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ, είτε αυτή είναι παλιά, είτε νέα FTTC.
> Αν την περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος, η οικοδομή εξακολουθεί να συνδέεται με την παλιά καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ, αλλά υπηρεσία του παρέχεται από την FTTC του παρόχου που του ανήκει.
> Στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν χρησιμοποιείται το τμήμα χάλκινου καλωδίου από την παλιά καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ προς το αστικό κέντρο.


ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση jkoukos  :Smile:

----------


## kronos911

> ΟΚ, αναφέρεσαι σε απλή φορητότητα στην ίδια οικοδομή. Το μήνυμα αναφέρει ωστόσο νέα γραμμή και όχι νέα σύνδεση ή φορητότητα.
> 
> Ο προηγούμενος πάροχος έχει πληρώσει εκτός του μηνιαίου ενοικίου και κάποια εφάπαξ ποσά για την γραμμή από το αστικό κέντρο έως το σπίτι.
> 
> Συνήθως με την φορητότητα γίνεται αποδέσμευση όλης της γραμμής αλλά αρκετές φορές, ειδικά σε περιοχές με έλλειψη διαθέσιμων γραμμών, την κρατά για επιπλέον διάστημα μήπως και υπάρξει άλλος δικός της πελάτης να την δώσει. 
> Προσοχή, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι στην οικοδομή σου αυτός ο πελάτης, αλλά να συνδέεται στην ίδια με σένα καμπίνα και πιθανόν στο ίδιο κεντρικό καλώδιο.
> 
> Οπότε για να πας στον νέο πάροχο θα χρειαστεί να βρεθεί άλλο ελεύθερο ζεύγος, από την καμπίνα μέχρι την οικοδομή σου, στο κεντρικό καλώδιο.


Ευχαριστώ, αυτή η εξήγηση καλύπτει το τρέχον σενάριο που επικρατεί στην πόλη.

----------


## spyzit

> Δεν ενεργοποίησαν ακόμα την καμπίνα σου. Τώρα πότε κανείς δεν ξέρει με αυτούς. Υπομονή μόνο...


Αν φύγω όμως από nova έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι και θελήσω μετά να επιστρέψω όταν δώσει κι η nova διαθεσιμότητα μπορεί να μου πουν περίμενε πάλι ν αδειάσει γραμμή. Σωστά; Πάντως η κυρία από το τμήμα φορητότητας της nova που με πήρε για να μη φύγω μου είπε ότι αυτό που συμβαίνει στα Γιάννενα και στο Ηράκλειο με τις γραμμές δε συμβαινει πουθενα άλλου στην Ελλάδα. Ακόμα και για απλό τηλέφωνο.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Αν φύγω όμως από nova έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι και θελήσω μετά να επιστρέψω όταν δώσει κι η nova διαθεσιμότητα μπορεί να μου πουν περίμενε πάλι ν αδειάσει γραμμή. Σωστά; Πάντως η κυρία από το τμήμα φορητότητας της nova που με πήρε για να μη φύγω μου είπε ότι αυτό που συμβαίνει στα Γιάννενα και στο Ηράκλειο με τις γραμμές δε συμβαινει πουθενα άλλου στην Ελλάδα. Ακόμα και για απλό τηλέφωνο.


Δυστυχώς σαν πόλη έχουμε πιάσει πάτο στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Τελευταίοι σε όλα πάντα. Τελευταίοι στα ψηφιακά, τελευταίοι στο VDSL (γελάνε όλοι), και τελευταίοι σε όποια μελλοντική τεχνολογία προσφέρουν. Δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από κανέναν. Τραγική κατάσταση, ίσως βελτιωθεί όταν θυμηθούν και ενεργοποιήσουν τις καμπίνες.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Καμπίνα 495-167 ενεργή. Δεν υπάρχει στον χάρτη το αντίστοιχο καφάο VDSL.

----------


## ariss22

Για την 495-407 εχουμε κανενα νεο;

----------


## TokyoMH

Για την καμπίνα 495-165 δεν ξέρω αν έχει ενργοποιηθεί, άλλα μπορώ να ακούσω τους ανεμιστήρες να δουλεύουν κανονικά. Η καμπίνα αυτή δεν βρίσκεται στον χάρτη,αλλά βρίσκεται στις αρχές της οδού Αγιας Παρασκευής (45221) και συγκεκριμένα απο 10-14.

----------


## Iris07

> Για την καμπίνα 495-165 δεν ξέρω αν έχει ενργοποιηθεί, άλλα μπορώ να ακούσω τους ανεμιστήρες να δουλεύουν κανονικά. Η καμπίνα αυτή δεν βρίσκεται στον χάρτη,αλλά βρίσκεται στις αρχές της οδού Αγιας Παρασκευής (45221) και συγκεκριμένα απο 10-14.


495-16549528ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ165VDSL VectoringQ2/2020
Κοντεύεις.. 
μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου το πολύ λένε.. θέλει περίπου 1 μήνα για δοκιμές..

----------


## ga92

Η δικιά μου καμπίνα στην Βενιζελου στην Ανατολη έχει ρεύμα, ακούγονται οι ανεμιστηρες. Τώρα αν την έχουν ενεργοποιήσει δεν εχω ιδέα!!

----------


## daskalos

> Γενικά τα λεγόμενα των πωλητών είναι χωρίς υπόσταση. Θα δεις πολύ σύντομα τι θα γίνει.
> 
> 
> 
> Κρατάς τον εξοπλισμό και όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα θα συνδεθείς με 100ρι. Το «καθυστέρησαν» ήδη ένα χρόνο, πόσο ακόμα; 
> 
> 
> 
> Εάν δεν ακούγεται, τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο.


Σε αυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Πριν απο 2 χρονια το σουργελο ο υπαλληλος της Vodafone με εβαλε και υπεγραψα αιτηση για vdsl 50ρα λεγοντας μου οτι ειναι διαθεσιμη στην Λεοφ.Αρχ.Μακαριου(απεναντι απο το καταστημα τους).Φυσικα ηταν μουφας!!!

----------


## Teots

Ποτε καταλαβαίνουμε αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα ; Πριν λίγες μέρες αρίθμησαν σαν 074 την καμπίνα στο κυκλικό της Βορείου Ηπείρου με την 8ης Μεραχιας ! 
Μόνο μέσω διαθεσιμότητας από τα site cosmote, Vodafone κλπα;

----------


## Iris07

Εξαρτάται λίγο πως το εννοείς..  :Cool: 

Το βασικό είναι να έχει πάρει και ρεύμα και να λειτουργούν οι ανεμιστήρες, σε μία καμπίνα.

Μετά μία καμπίνα VDSL θέλει περίπου 1 μήνα +/- για δοκιμές..

Μπορεί η καμπίνα να δουλεύει.. μπορεί να είναι έτοιμη..
και ανάλογα τώρα πότε θα ενημερωθούν όλα τα συστήματα των παρόχων..

Επίσης σε κάθε πάροχο μπορεί να υπάρχουν και διαφορετικά συστήματα ενημέρωσης..
Δηλαδή οι τεχνικοί κάθε εταιρίας να έχουν και να βλέπουν άλλες πληροφορίες για μία καμπίνα..
και άλλα στοιχεία να βλέπει το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης..

----------


## gartzos

Καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω το καφάο της διεύθυνσής μου στο αρχείο excel που έχει ανέβει σε αυτό το θέμα και έχει αριθμό *495-261*. Δεν το βρίσκω όμως στο δεύτερο excel που δείχνει σε πιο εξάμηνο είναι προγραμματισμένες να λειτουργήσουν οι καμπίνες. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## gemantzu

> Καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω το καφάο της διεύθυνσής μου στο αρχείο excel που έχει ανέβει σε αυτό το θέμα και έχει αριθμό *495-261*. Δεν το βρίσκω όμως στο δεύτερο excel που δείχνει σε πιο εξάμηνο είναι προγραμματισμένες να λειτουργήσουν οι καμπίνες. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;


Δες και στην άλλη καρτέλα, μπορεί να είναι σε αυτές που θεωρητικά έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ήδη. Θεωρητικά πάντα. Την δική μου την είχε σε αυτή την καρτέλα για q4/2019 και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω το καφάο της διεύθυνσής μου στο αρχείο excel που έχει ανέβει σε αυτό το θέμα και έχει αριθμό *495-261*. Δεν το βρίσκω όμως στο δεύτερο excel που δείχνει σε πιο εξάμηνο είναι προγραμματισμένες να λειτουργήσουν οι καμπίνες. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;


Δυστυχώς αυτό το καφάο δεν το βλέπω στην λίστα της Vodafone για αναβάθμιση..

...495-250	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	250	VDSL Vectoring	Q1/2020495-253	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	253	VDSL Vectoring	Q1/2020495-255	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	255	VDSL Vectoring	Q1/2020495-307	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	307	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2020495-320	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	320	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2020...
Δεν είναι κοντά στο A/K..
αλλά παντού οι πάροχοι αφήσανε ένα μικρό ποσοστό από καφάο εκτός αναβάθμισης τώρα..

----------


## gartzos

Η δική μου η καμπίνα 495-261 (σύμφωνα με τις διευθύνσεις) δεν υπάρχει σε καμία καρτέλα. Γίνεται δηλαδή το σπίτι που είναι κολλητά με εμένα με την καμπίνα 495-253 να πάρει κανονικά VDSL και εγώ να έχω μείνει εκτός αναβάθμισης;; Μιλάμε για ίδιο τοίχο τα 2 σπίτια!!

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ είναι το δικό σου..
https://www.google.com/maps/@39.6420...7i13312!8i6656

και εδώ το 253 που αναβαθμίσανε..
https://www.google.com/maps/@39.6430...7i13312!8i6656

Δυστυχώς, συμβαίνουν αυτά..

Κανονικά πρέπει κάποια στιγμή η Vodafone πάλι λογικά, να αναβαθμίσει και το δικό σου..

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Είχε κανεις καμία τύχη; Κανα νεότερο ή στο περιμενε όλοι μας;

----------


## kronos911

> Είχε κανεις καμία τύχη; Κανα νεότερο ή στο περιμενε όλοι μας;


Σε σημερινή μου επικοινωνία με ΟΤΕ, με ενημέρωσαν ότι ακόμα ψάχνουν για καλώδιο να με συνδέσουν.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Για την 495-407 εχουμε κανενα νεο;


Πού βρίσκεται αυτή;




> Για την καμπίνα 495-165 δεν ξέρω αν έχει ενργοποιηθεί, άλλα μπορώ να ακούσω τους ανεμιστήρες να δουλεύουν κανονικά. Η καμπίνα αυτή δεν βρίσκεται στον χάρτη,αλλά βρίσκεται στις αρχές της οδού Αγιας Παρασκευής (45221) και συγκεκριμένα απο 10-14.





> Η δικιά μου καμπίνα στην Βενιζελου στην Ανατολη έχει ρεύμα, ακούγονται οι ανεμιστηρες. Τώρα αν την έχουν ενεργοποιήσει δεν εχω ιδέα!!





> Ποτε καταλαβαίνουμε αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα ; Πριν λίγες μέρες αρίθμησαν σαν 074 την καμπίνα στο κυκλικό της Βορείου Ηπείρου με την 8ης Μεραχιας ! 
> Μόνο μέσω διαθεσιμότητας από τα site cosmote, Vodafone κλπα;


Οι ανεμιστήρες είναι μια καλή ένδειξη. Αν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα σε κάποιο site ακόμα καλύτερα, δεν έχετε να χάσετε κάτι με ένα τηλέφωνο.




> Σε αυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Πριν απο 2 χρονια το σουργελο ο υπαλληλος της Vodafone με εβαλε και υπεγραψα αιτηση για vdsl 50ρα λεγοντας μου οτι ειναι διαθεσιμη στην Λεοφ.Αρχ.Μακαριου(απεναντι απο το καταστημα τους).Φυσικα ηταν μουφας!!!


Λογικό! Σου πούλησαν vdsl από αστικό που βρίσκεται στην 28ης! Δεν έπρεπε να στο προτείνουν καν!




> Καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω το καφάο της διεύθυνσής μου στο αρχείο excel που έχει ανέβει σε αυτό το θέμα και έχει αριθμό *495-261*. Δεν το βρίσκω όμως στο δεύτερο excel που δείχνει σε πιο εξάμηνο είναι προγραμματισμένες να λειτουργήσουν οι καμπίνες. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;





> Δες και στην άλλη καρτέλα, μπορεί να είναι σε αυτές που θεωρητικά έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ήδη. Θεωρητικά πάντα. Την δική μου την είχε σε αυτή την καρτέλα για q4/2019 και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.





> Η δική μου η καμπίνα 495-261 (σύμφωνα με τις διευθύνσεις) δεν υπάρχει σε καμία καρτέλα. Γίνεται δηλαδή το σπίτι που είναι κολλητά με εμένα με την καμπίνα 495-253 να πάρει κανονικά VDSL και εγώ να έχω μείνει εκτός αναβάθμισης;; Μιλάμε για ίδιο τοίχο τα 2 σπίτια!!


Και βέβαια γίνεται! Για την _261_ την οποία (μάλλον) δεν έβαλαν στην ανάθεση δεν ξέρω να σου πω τι προβλέπεται. Ίσως και να τους διέφυγε από τη λίστα ή απλά να μην ασχολήθηκαν.




> Είχε κανεις καμία τύχη; Κανα νεότερο ή στο περιμενε όλοι μας;


Τίποτα...




> Σε σημερινή μου επικοινωνία με ΟΤΕ, με ενημέρωσαν ότι ακόμα ψάχνουν για καλώδιο να με συνδέσουν.


Έχω εγώ ένα χάλκινο. Πες τους να μη ψάχνουν άλλο το βρήκαμε.  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δυστυχώς αυτό το καφάο δεν το βλέπω στην λίστα της Vodafone για αναβάθμιση..
> 
> ...495-250	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	250	VDSL Vectoring	Q1/2020495-253	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	253	VDSL Vectoring	Q1/2020495-255	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	255	VDSL Vectoring	Q1/2020495-307	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	307	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2020495-320	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ	320	VDSL Vectoring	Q2/2020...
> Δεν είναι κοντά στο A/K..
> αλλά παντού οι πάροχοι αφήσανε ένα μικρό ποσοστό από καφάο εκτός αναβάθμισης τώρα..


Η λίστα πλέον δεν έχει και πολύ αξία, όσες καμπίνες δεν ενεργοποιήθηκαν πήγαν για 2ο τρίμηνο με παράταση από την ΕΕΤΤ, μερικές ίσως να πήγαν και 3ο!

----------


## Iris07

Αυτά είναι τα τελευταία στοιχεία από την EETT για Vodafone..

Κανονικά εάν καθυστέρησαν αυτές που ήταν για Q1 2020 θα έπρεπε να βγει νέα ανακοίνωση..
Για Q2 έχουν ακόμη καιρό..

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Θεωρώ ότι οποία καμπίνα έχει μπει από λάθος σε διαθέσιμη (βλ η δίκη μου) ή όσες δόθηκαν στο κέντρο - πέρασαν ρεύμα / ρολόι ότι είναι θέμα 1 μήνα ( ; ) να ενεργοποιηθούν

----------


## xaker

Έκανα έναν τυχαίο έλεγχο στη vodafone και έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα σήμερα για 50 και 100 για την 495-234 κοντα στο καταστημα της vodafone. Η cosmote τα κλασικά ίσως δοκιμάσω να ρωτήσω τι έχει συμβεί αύριο και αν όντως δίνει υπηρεσία.

----------


## Iris07

Ήταν για Q1 2020 αυτή.. οπότε καιρός ήταν!  :Cool:

----------


## 3llinas

> Έκανα έναν τυχαίο έλεγχο στη vodafone και έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα σήμερα για 50 και 100 για την 495-234 κοντα στο καταστημα της vodafone. Η cosmote τα κλασικά ίσως δοκιμάσω να ρωτήσω τι έχει συμβεί αύριο και αν όντως δίνει υπηρεσία.


Εμένα διαθεσιμότητα η Vodafone μου δίνει από τέλη Μαρτίου στην δικιά μου αλλά δυστυχώς όχι στους άλλους παροχους μέχρι και σήμερα οπότε αν δεν έχεις Vodafone απλά περιμένεις

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Κανεις αίτηση φορητότητας γιατι δεν υπάρχει η υπηρεσία στους άλλους και παίρνεις πολύ μικρό πρόστιμο νομίζω για να φύγεις ( ; )

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Θεωρώ ότι οποία καμπίνα έχει μπει από λάθος σε διαθέσιμη (βλ η δίκη μου) ή όσες δόθηκαν στο κέντρο - πέρασαν ρεύμα / ρολόι ότι είναι θέμα 1 μήνα ( ; ) να ενεργοποιηθούν


Καλή υπόθεση, το 1 μήνας είναι ασφαλές, αν και τα ίδια λέγαμε και το Μάρτιο  :Razz: 




> Έκανα έναν τυχαίο έλεγχο στη vodafone και έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα σήμερα για 50 και 100 για την 495-234 κοντα στο καταστημα της vodafone. Η cosmote τα κλασικά ίσως δοκιμάσω να ρωτήσω τι έχει συμβεί αύριο και αν όντως δίνει υπηρεσία.





> Εμένα διαθεσιμότητα η Vodafone μου δίνει από τέλη Μαρτίου στην δικιά μου αλλά δυστυχώς όχι στους άλλους παροχους μέχρι και σήμερα οπότε αν δεν έχεις Vodafone απλά περιμένεις


Δοκιμάστε ίσως να κάνετε αίτηση στον πάροχο που θέλετε να δούμε εάν προχωρήσει...




> Ήταν για Q1 2020 αυτή.. οπότε καιρός ήταν!


Και εμένα για Q1 ήταν αλλά τίποτα ακόμα  :Yawn:

----------


## spyros154

Ακαδημίας και βελισαριου ανατολή ενεργοποιηθηκε η καμπίνα δίνει διαθεσιμότητα η Vodafone.

----------


## 3llinas

> Καλή υπόθεση, το 1 μήνας είναι ασφαλές, αν και τα ίδια λέγαμε και το Μάρτιο 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δοκιμάστε ίσως να κάνετε αίτηση στον πάροχο που θέλετε να δούμε εάν προχωρήσει...
> 
> 
> ...


Είχα δοκιμάσει να κάνω αίτηση για αλλαγή στην WIND να πάω σε 50 αλλά έφαγα άκυρο. Στην Cosmote έχω στείλει ερώτημα διαθεσιμότητας και εδώ και μια εβδομάδα είναι σε επεξεργασία ????

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
πήρα τήλεφωνο να ρωτήσω στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών με ενημέρωσαν οτι δίνει όντως vdsl (για μένα θα φάνει τις επόμενες μέρες με αυτά που έχουμε δει ως τώρα  :ROFL: ).
Απο τιμολογιακή άποψη ήταν πολύ καλά για 50Mbps 26,04€ και για 100Μbps 31,63€ με απεριοριστα σταθερά + 360' προς κινητά και διεθνή. Διάλεξα τα 100 γιατί ήταν μικρή σχετικά διαφορά απο τα 50 και πολύ μεγαλύτερη απο αυτή του site στα 43,5!
Για να δούμε λοιπόν αναμένω το συμβόλαιο με email, θα ενεργοποιηθώ άραγε η θα έχω την τύχη που είχαν τα προηγούμενα παιδιά. :Razz:

----------


## tasospas

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> πήρα τήλεφωνο να ρωτήσω στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών με ενημέρωσαν οτι δίνει όντως vdsl (για μένα θα φάνει τις επόμενες μέρες με αυτά που έχουμε δει ως τώρα ).
> Απο τιμολογιακή άποψη ήταν πολύ καλά για 50Mbps 26,04€ και για 100Μbps 31,63€ με απεριοριστα σταθερά + 360' προς κινητά και διεθνή. Διάλεξα τα 100 γιατί ήταν μικρή σχετικά διαφορά απο τα 50 και πολύ μεγαλύτερη απο αυτή του site στα 43,5!
> Για να δούμε λοιπόν αναμένω το συμβόλαιο με email, θα ενεργοποιηθώ άραγε η θα έχω την τύχη που είχαν τα προηγούμενα παιδιά.


Καλησπέρα στον ΟΤΕ σου έδωσαν τέτοια τιμή η στην Βονταφον?

----------


## xaker

> Καλησπέρα στον ΟΤΕ σου έδωσαν τέτοια τιμή η στην Βονταφον?


Προσφορά από Vodafone μιας και εχω adsl ακόμα της ίδιας εταιρίας είπα να μην αλλάξω πάροχο.

----------


## gemantzu

Ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει με τις συνδέσεις και δείχνει στα κεντρικά τις Vodafone την καμπίνα μου σαν "γεμάτη" και άρα δεν προχωράει η σύνδεση; Η καμπίνα ενεργοποιήθηκε τη μεγάλη εβδομάδα και από όσο ξέρω δεν πρέπει να έχει γίνει ούτε μια ενεργοποίηση σε αυτή.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Προσφορά από Vodafone μιας και εχω adsl ακόμα της ίδιας εταιρίας είπα να μην αλλάξω πάροχο.


9 χρόνια πελάτης ΟΤΕ και η προσφορά τους ήταν αυτό που δίνει ο κατάλογος  :Razz: 




> Ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει με τις συνδέσεις και δείχνει στα κεντρικά τις Vodafone την καμπίνα μου σαν "γεμάτη" και άρα δεν προχωράει η σύνδεση; Η καμπίνα ενεργοποιήθηκε τη μεγάλη εβδομάδα και από όσο ξέρω δεν πρέπει να έχει γίνει ούτε μια ενεργοποίηση σε αυτή.


Ακούγεται αν πας κοντά; Δίνει διαθεσιμότητα με διεύθυνση; Αν ναι και στα δύο, τότε πολύ σύντομα θα συνδεθείς, αν όχι τότε αναμονή.

----------


## xaker

> Ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει με τις συνδέσεις και δείχνει στα κεντρικά τις Vodafone την καμπίνα μου σαν "γεμάτη" και άρα δεν προχωράει η σύνδεση; Η καμπίνα ενεργοποιήθηκε τη μεγάλη εβδομάδα και από όσο ξέρω δεν πρέπει να έχει γίνει ούτε μια ενεργοποίηση σε αυτή.


Έκανες αναβάθμιση σε υπάρχουσα adsl γραμμή vodafone ή οτε ή είναι νέα γραμμή εξ'αρχής ;

- - - Updated - - -




> 9 χρόνια πελάτης ΟΤΕ και η προσφορά τους ήταν αυτό που δίνει ο κατάλογος 
> 
> 
> 
> Ακούγεται αν πας κοντά; Δίνει διαθεσιμότητα με διεύθυνση; Αν ναι και στα δύο, τότε πολύ σύντομα θα συνδεθείς, αν όχι τότε αναμονή.


Κλασικός ΟΤΕ μη και δώσει κάποια λογική τιμή :Razz:

----------


## BeyondMAD

Τους είχα ξανακαλέσει και μου έκαναν «προσφορά» για το 100ρι 47€, τους λέω 42€ το δίνετε online εάν κάνω την αίτηση από εκεί, σιωπή για 30 δευτ. στο τηλέφωνο  :ROFL:

----------


## xaker

> Τους είχα ξανακαλέσει και μου έκαναν «προσφορά» για το 100ρι 47€, τους λέω 42€ το δίνετε online εάν κάνω την αίτηση από εκεί, σιωπή για 30 δευτ. στο τηλέφωνο


Αν είναι δυνατόν εντάξει :Razz:  δηλαδή τα 200 πόσο θα τα έδεινε 80

----------


## gemantzu

> Τους είχα ξανακαλέσει και μου έκαναν «προσφορά» για το 100ρι 47€, τους λέω 42€ το δίνετε online εάν κάνω την αίτηση από εκεί, σιωπή για 30 δευτ. στο τηλέφωνο


Όλες οι εταιρείες σε αυτό το κομμάτι είναι ότι ναναι. Ίσως έχει να κάνει με το ότι κάθε διαφορετικό τμήμα κοιτάει την πάρτη του. Το online θέλει να δείξει πωλήσεις, το τηλεφωνικό κοιτάει να πιάσει καλύτερη τιμή γιατί λογικά είναι απλά κάποιο πιτσιρίκι με ποσοστά, τα καταστήματα άστο καλύτερα. ΗΞθελε ο άλλος να μου δώσει 50άρα (όταν πήγα στο κατάστημα για άλλη δουλειά) με 34 ευρώ. Του λέω αδερφέ στο site το έχετε 27 ευρώ και είναι ήδη ακριβό, σιωπή κάμποση ώρα... "Ναι άλλα αυτά είναι μόνο για καινούριους πελάτες". Ε εντάξει του λέω, δεν βαριέσαι, μόλις μπορέσω θα κάνω αίτηση φορητότητας να δω τι προσφορά θα μου δώσουν από το τηλεφωνικό.




> Έκανες αναβάθμιση σε υπάρχουσα adsl γραμμή vodafone ή οτε ή είναι νέα γραμμή εξ'αρχής ;


Αναβάθμιση από adsl vodafone.




> Ακούγεται αν πας κοντά; Δίνει διαθεσιμότητα με διεύθυνση; Αν ναι και στα δύο, τότε πολύ σύντομα θα συνδεθείς, αν όχι τότε αναμονή.


Ο τεχνικός μου το είχε πει τη μεγάλη εβδομάδα ότι την παρέδωσε, είχα κρατήσει το τηλέφωνό του και τον είχα ξανά ενοχλήσει. Από το κατάστημα βλέπουν διαθεσιμότητα, από το τηλέφωνο τζίφος, γεμάτη η καμπίνα. "Ρε παιδιά προχθές μπήκε, αποκλείεται να γέμισε". "Δοκιμάστε τον επόμενο μήνα ξανά". Λες και δεν θέλουν να πουλήσουν....

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

14-15 μέρες μετά την κατοχύρωση του παραπόνου ως βλάβη ( ; ) για την προσωρινή διαθεσιμότητα VDSL και τη διακοπή του Booster και ακόμα ούτε φωνή, ούτε ακρόαση σχετικά με αυτό.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα μου ήρθε το ρούτερ στο Courier απλά δεν είμαι γιάννενα να το παραλάβω οπότε ζήτησα να μου το προώθησαν για άρτα που είμαι τώρα. Όσον αφορά την αίτηση βρίσκεται σε "φάση υλοποίησης" έτσι το αναφέρει οταν συνδεθώ στο παλιό διαχειριστικό στο myvodafone ενώ στο εργαλείο πορεία αίτησης μου βγάζει οτι θα παραλάβω εντός των ημερών τον εξοπλισμό ως τελευταίο μήνυμα. Για να δούμε λοιπόν θα γίνει η σύνδεση τελικά!

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Αν είναι δυνατόν εντάξει δηλαδή τα 200 πόσο θα τα έδεινε 80


Θα μου έλεγε «δεν τα πιάνετε με τίποτα» όπως μου έλεγε και για το 100ρι που προσπαθούσε να με πείσει οτι θα πιάνω «60 μάξ!» ενώ είμαι σε απόσταση <100μ από καμπίνα (καλωδιακά πάντα και υπερβάλλοντας).




> Ο τεχνικός μου το είχε πει τη μεγάλη εβδομάδα ότι την παρέδωσε, είχα κρατήσει το τηλέφωνό του και τον είχα ξανά ενοχλήσει. Από το κατάστημα βλέπουν διαθεσιμότητα, από το τηλέφωνο τζίφος, γεμάτη η καμπίνα. "Ρε παιδιά προχθές μπήκε, αποκλείεται να γέμισε". "Δοκιμάστε τον επόμενο μήνα ξανά". Λες και δεν θέλουν να πουλήσουν....


Δεν ολοκλήρωσαν ακόμα τα ρεύματα! Οι τεχνικοί τις έχουν συνδέσει απ`οτι έχω καταλάβει και περιμένουν το ρεύμα και την ενεργοποίηση η οποία βρίσκεται υπό εξέλιξη. Το να μη θέλουν να πουλήσουν μου φαίνεται παράλογο ωστόσο έτσι φαίνεται να συμπεριφέρονται...




> Καλησπέρα, σήμερα μου ήρθε το ρούτερ στο Courier απλά δεν είμαι γιάννενα να το παραλάβω οπότε ζήτησα να μου το προώθησαν για άρτα που είμαι τώρα. Όσον αφορά την αίτηση βρίσκεται σε "φάση υλοποίησης" έτσι το αναφέρει οταν συνδεθώ στο παλιό διαχειριστικό στο myvodafone ενώ στο εργαλείο πορεία αίτησης μου βγάζει οτι θα παραλάβω εντός των ημερών τον εξοπλισμό ως τελευταίο μήνυμα. Για να δούμε λοιπόν θα γίνει η σύνδεση τελικά!


Πολλές φορές τα στέλνουν και σου λένε «κράτα το για όταν συνδεθείς». Άντε να δούμε.

----------


## gemantzu

> Δεν ολοκλήρωσαν ακόμα τα ρεύματα! Οι τεχνικοί τις έχουν συνδέσει απ`οτι έχω καταλάβει και περιμένουν το ρεύμα και την ενεργοποίηση η οποία βρίσκεται υπό εξέλιξη. Το να μη θέλουν να πουλήσουν μου φαίνεται παράλογο ωστόσο έτσι φαίνεται να συμπεριφέρονται...


Όχι δεν κατάλαβες, η κουβέντα του τεχνικού ήταν ότι είναι έτοιμη από όλες τις απόψεις, ρεύμα και τελικές ρυθμίσεις από αυτόν, απλά έμενε το κομμάτι της εταιρείας.  "πάρε σε περίπου δύο εβδομάδες να σου δώσουν σύνδεση" μου είχε πει πριν ένα μήνα.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
σήμερα είδα έβγαλε και ή Cosmote διαθεσιμότητα έως 100Mbps για την καμπίνα 495-234 που ανήκω.
Μακάρι να δίνει όντως υπηρεσία και να δω τα 100 που έκανα αίτηση, δε ξέρω αν έπαιξε κάποιο ρόλο και η καταγγελία που είχα κάνει στον EETT (πριν ακόμα βγάλει η Cosmote διαθεσιμότητα και την πάρει πίσω) και προχώρισε (η είναι τυχαίο και απλά έγινε η διαδικασία) και έχει σταλεί στη vodafone σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ και είναι υποχρεωμένη προς απάντηση έως 1/6/20.
Για να δούμε λοιπόν!

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Όχι δεν κατάλαβες, η κουβέντα του τεχνικού ήταν ότι είναι έτοιμη από όλες τις απόψεις, ρεύμα και τελικές ρυθμίσεις από αυτόν, απλά έμενε το κομμάτι της εταιρείας.  "πάρε σε περίπου δύο εβδομάδες να σου δώσουν σύνδεση" μου είχε πει πριν ένα μήνα.


Κλασσικά σου είπε ό,τι να`ναι! Το κάνουν παντού. Να θυμίσω πως εμένα μου είχε πει «αρχές Μαρτίου» ένας της βόνταφον και «τέλη αυτού του μήνα (ενν. Μαρτίου)» ένας της κοσμοτέ.




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> σήμερα είδα έβγαλε και ή Cosmote διαθεσιμότητα έως 100Mbps για την καμπίνα 495-234 που ανήκω.
> Μακάρι να δίνει όντως υπηρεσία και να δω τα 100 που έκανα αίτηση, δε ξέρω αν έπαιξε κάποιο ρόλο και η καταγγελία που είχα κάνει στον EETT (πριν ακόμα βγάλει η Cosmote διαθεσιμότητα και την πάρει πίσω) και προχώρισε (η είναι τυχαίο και απλά έγινε η διαδικασία) και έχει σταλεί στη vodafone σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ και είναι υποχρεωμένη προς απάντηση έως 1/6/20.
> Για να δούμε λοιπόν!


Άντε με το καλό. Θυμίσέ μου που βρίσκεται η 234.

----------


## xaker

> Κλασσικά σου είπε ό,τι να`ναι! Το κάνουν παντού. Να θυμίσω πως εμένα μου είχε πει «αρχές Μαρτίου» ένας της βόνταφον και «τέλη αυτού του μήνα (ενν. Μαρτίου)» ένας της κοσμοτέ.
> 
> 
> 
> Άντε με το καλό. Θυμίσέ μου που βρίσκεται η 234.


Είναι στη λεωφόρο Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου 27 δίπλα έχει και ένα κατάστημα vodafone στο 31 http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8297

----------


## dimtsiap

Μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις το body (για να μη ξαναγράφω) της καταγγελίας για να κάνω και εγώ για τη δικιά μου;

----------


## xaker

> Μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις το body (για να μη ξαναγράφω) της καταγγελίας για να κάνω και εγώ για τη δικιά μου;


Δυστυχώς δε το έχω dimtsiap την είχα γράψει απευθείας στη φόρμα και δε το κράτησα. Γενικά δε σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να γράψεις αρκετά είναι έως 1000 χαρακτήρες αν θυμάμαι καλά.

- - - Updated - - -

Καλησπέρα πήρα και το router σήμερα άντε να δούμε και τα υπόλοιπα στην πράξη!

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Είναι στη λεωφόρο Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου 27 δίπλα έχει και ένα κατάστημα vodafone στο 31 http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8297


Κατάλαβα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Με έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα με την πάρτυ τους. Τέτοια καθυστέρηση.................................................................................

Μου τη δινει παραπανω που δε μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Με έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα με την πάρτυ τους. Τέτοια καθυστέρηση.................................................................................
> 
> Μου τη δινει παραπανω που δε μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα.


Υπομονή μόνο δυστυχώς. Δες το θετικά, μετά από τέτοια υπομονή είσαι άλλος άνθρωπος  :Razz:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Το μόνο που έγινε είναι να μου προτείνουν μείωση στο πάγιο για τον επόμενο ή μεθεπόμενο λογαριασμό.

Το δέχτηκα, το συμβόλαιο μου λήγει αρχές Σεπτέμβρη, σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να σηκωθώ να φύγω να πάω στη Vodafone λόγω ερασιτεχνισμού

----------


## gemantzu

> Το μόνο που έγινε είναι να μου προτείνουν μείωση στο πάγιο για τον επόμενο ή μεθεπόμενο λογαριασμό.
> 
> Το δέχτηκα, το συμβόλαιο μου λήγει αρχές Σεπτέμβρη, σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να σηκωθώ να φύγω να πάω στη Vodafone λόγω ερασιτεχνισμού


Δυστυχώς η αλήθεια είναι ότι αποδείχθηκαν υπερβολικά ερασιτέχνες... Όχι ότι οι υπόλοιποι ήταν καλύτεροι, αλλά προσωπικά δεν περίμενα τόσο ερασιτεχνισμό (και που να σας πω τι τράβηξα με τη μεταφορά μου σε νέο σπίτι)...

----------


## BeyondMAD

Αν και δεν τους υπερασπίζομαι σχεδόν ποτέ, δεν έφταιγαν αυτοί, περιμένουν ρεύμα ένα χρόνο σχεδόν. Τώρα γιατί έβγαλε πρόωρα διαθεσιμότητες, μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Όπως λεει και ο παραπάνω, όλοι τα ίδια είναι.

----------


## gemantzu

> Αν και δεν τους υπερασπίζομαι σχεδόν ποτέ, δεν έφταιγαν αυτοί, περιμένουν ρεύμα ένα χρόνο σχεδόν. Τώρα γιατί έβγαλε πρόωρα διαθεσιμότητες, μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Όπως λεει και ο παραπάνω, όλοι τα ίδια είναι.


Διαφωνώ... αν ήθελαν να σπρώξουν την διαδικασία νομίζω θα μπορούσαν να το έχουν κάνει. Συμφέρει να ζούμε στον πολιτικό μεσαίωνα, γιατί συνεχίζουμε να πληρώνουμε ένα τσουβάλι λεφτά για πράγματα που δεν τους στοιχίζουν τίποτα. Όπως και στα κινητά, τιμές Vodafone Ιταλίας, η μέρα με τη νύχτα σε σχέση με εδώ. 1Gbit + ένα σωρό πράγματα για 27,90, εδώ με 27,90 30άρα γραμμή χωρίς τίποτα και αν περάσει το διάστημα του συμβολαίου ρούφα νέες τιμές. Θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον να δούμε μια έρευνα αντίστοιχη με αυτή των κινητών για τις σταθερές γραμμές, και να γελάσουμε ξανά με τις απαντήσεις από τις 3 εταιρείες.

ΥΓ. Και μην μου πει κανείς για τη φορολογία, επίτηδες αναφέρω την Ιταλία, φορολογικά είναι ότι πιο κοντινό υπάρχει σε εμάς.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μα πώς να το σπρώξουν όταν οι υπεύθυνοι για την ηλεκτροδότηση έχουν τόσες δικαιολογίες για τις καθυστερήσεις ή απλά δεν κάνουν τη δουλειά τους; Όταν δεν νοιάζεται η ΕΕΤΤ;
Αν γινόταν η ίδια η βόνταφον να κάνει τις συνδέσεις ηλεκτρισμού θα το έκανε.
Το μόνο που δεν τους συγχωρώ είναι η επιλογή να πάμε σε VDSL, αλλά αυτό βγαίνει εκτός...
Προφανώς και τους συμφέρει να πληρώνουμε την adsl όσο πληρώνουν την ίνα στο εξωτερικό. Συγκρίσεις με άλλες χώρες καλύτερα να μην κάνουμε γιατί είναι τραγικά το πόσο πίσω είμαστε.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δεν έχω την όρεξη να ασχοληθώ με καταγγελίες κλπ. Προσωπικα με ενδιαφέρει να πάρω καλή τιμή για 100αρα σύνδεση στο VDSL, να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο από τώρα μέσω καταγγελίας θα ήταν ανόφελο. Τον Σεπτέμβρη λήγει. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω τη λήξη για το καλυτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα για εμένα, θεωρώ ότι τον Σεπτέμβρη θα υπάρχει εν λειτουργία KAΦΑΟ.

Αλλά μη νομίζουν ότι κέρδισαν επειδή πρόσφεραν μια μείωση 1 μηνα στο πάγιο. Είναι απαράδεκτο να με βάζουν στη διαδικασία να διακόψω την τρέχουσα υπηρεσία για να γίνει η αλλαγη σε VDSL και μετά να ανάβει κόκκινο.

Τραγικά απαράδεκτοι και ερασιτέχνες.

- - - Updated - - -

Η δικαιολογία ήταν ότι δε γινεται να επιστρέψω στο Booster γιατί δε το δίνουν στο πάγιο που το είχα πλέον.

 :Smile:

----------


## xaker

Καλημέρα σε όλους, προχώρισε η αίτηση σήμερα αναφέρει το εξής

Για να δούμε λοιπόν πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Δεν έχω την όρεξη να ασχοληθώ με καταγγελίες κλπ. Προσωπικα με ενδιαφέρει να πάρω καλή τιμή για 100αρα σύνδεση στο VDSL, να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο από τώρα μέσω καταγγελίας θα ήταν ανόφελο. Τον Σεπτέμβρη λήγει. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω τη λήξη για το καλυτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα για εμένα, θεωρώ ότι τον Σεπτέμβρη θα υπάρχει εν λειτουργία KAΦΑΟ.
> 
> Αλλά μη νομίζουν ότι κέρδισαν επειδή πρόσφεραν μια μείωση 1 μηνα στο πάγιο. Είναι απαράδεκτο να με βάζουν στη διαδικασία να διακόψω την τρέχουσα υπηρεσία για να γίνει η αλλαγη σε VDSL και μετά να ανάβει κόκκινο.
> 
> Τραγικά απαράδεκτοι και ερασιτέχνες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η δικαιολογία ήταν ότι δε γινεται να επιστρέψω στο Booster γιατί δε το δίνουν στο πάγιο που το είχα πλέον.


Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να τους πλακώσουμε σε μαζικές καταγγελίες μπας και αλλάξει κάτι, τώρα που πήραν κι άλλη παράταση θα παίξουν χαλαρά μέχρι μέσα Ιουνίου και μετά δεν θα προλαβαίνουν πάλι... Χώρια και οι φθορές λόγω θερμοκρασίας στις ανενεργές καμπίνες...




> Καλημέρα σε όλους, προχώρισε η αίτηση σήμερα αναφέρει το εξής
> 
> Για να δούμε λοιπόν πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί.


Δεν θα έπρεπε να σου λέει οτι παρέλαβες router;  :Very Happy: 
Εάν γίνει σύντομα θα έχουμε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Πράγματι αλλά μόνο στο υπουργείο ανάπτυξης. Εγώ καταλαβα ότι και η ΕΕΤΤ τους καλύπτει όταν έβγαλε άκυρη την έρευνα που ζήτησε το υπουργείο

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα, μπήκα απο το κινητό στην εφαρμογή της vodafone να δω τίποτε νεότερο και έβγαλε ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης! Απο το site δε το βγάζει ακόμα
 
Ήρθε και SMS!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Αριθμός καμπίνας VDSL: 050 (έχει πάρει και αρίθμηση)
Αριθμός καμπίνας ADSL: 461 . Τελικά ήταν για Q2 2020 αυτή η καμπινα MAD?

ήρθα σημερα και ειδα οτι εχει η καμπινα του VDSL και αριθμο

----------


## jim_jiannena

Ενεργοποιήθηκε και η καμπίνα http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7469.
Έκανα αίτηση στις 15/5 και ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 18/5 (ΟΤΕ)

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπέρα, μπήκα απο το κινητό στην εφαρμογή της vodafone να δω τίποτε νεότερο και έβγαλε ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης! Απο το site δε το βγάζει ακόμα
>  
> Ήρθε και SMS!





> Ενεργοποιήθηκε και η καμπίνα http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7469.
> Έκανα αίτηση στις 15/5 και ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 18/5 (ΟΤΕ)


Άντε να προχωράμε. Έφτασε Ιούνιος.




> Αριθμός καμπίνας VDSL: 050 (έχει πάρει και αρίθμηση)
> Αριθμός καμπίνας ADSL: 461 . Τελικά ήταν για Q2 2020 αυτή η καμπινα MAD?
> 
> ήρθα σημερα και ειδα οτι εχει η καμπινα του VDSL και αριθμο


Το έγγραφο λέει για Q1, άρα πήγε για Q2 σίγουρα, αν πήγε για παρακάτω δεν γνωρίζω. Ο αριθμός που δίνει η vf δεν έχω δει να χρησιμεύει σε κάτι...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Προφανώς δε βοηθάει κάπου απλά είδα ότι έχει πάρει και αριθμό η καμπίνα. Το 050.

Άρα ήμουν για Q1 και ακόμα τίποτα; 

Θα κλάψω ????????

Άσχημο να μην υπάρχει το Speed Booster γιατι με 2 μήνες κλειστό PC... το update πάει σύννεφο

----------


## BeyondMAD

Και σε μένα Q1/2020 έλεγε (με αρχική ημερομηνία Q2/2019!)...Όσες Q1 δεν πρόλαβαν τις πήγαν για Q2 (ή πιο κάτω)...
Υπομονή ένα μήνα, δεν ξέρω μετά τι θα γίνει... όσες δεν προλάβουν κι άλλη παράταση κ.ο.κ...
Μεγάλα downloads δεν παλεύονται με adsl... άστο όλη τη νύχτα  :Razz:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ε τελείωσα με το στιμ, τώρα έχω Warzone και Origin library να ενημερώσω :P 

Και να κατεβάσω Valorant.

Υπομονή αναγκαστικά ηλπιζα μέχρι τέλος Μάη άντε μέσα Ιουνίου μα λειτουργεί. 

Του φουστη, μέχρι και αριθμό του έδωσαν του καφαο

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μωρέ και εγώ ήλπιζα να προλάβαιναν στην ώρα τους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά όλες εδώ στην Ανατολή έχουν πάρει αριθμό εδώ και πάνω από 6μηνο...δεν νομίζω να έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη σημασία

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Στη Βέροια ήμασταν τυχεροί τότε ????

----------


## BeyondMAD

Εάν έγιναν στην ώρα τους ναι. Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ γενικά τα προλαβαίνει χωρίς πολλές καθυστερήσεις. Εδώ πέρα πάντως η vf τα έργα τα ολοκλήρωσε πέρσι τον Απρίλιο, από τότε περιμένουν το ρεύμα.


Και το επίσημο έγγραφο της ΕΕΤΤ με τις καθυστερήσεις:



```
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/sites/default/admin/downloads/telec/apofaseis_eett/kanonistikes_apofaseis_eett/AP931-001.pdf
```

- - - Updated - - -




> Στη Βέροια ήμασταν τυχεροί τότε ????


Απ`οτι βλέπεις και η Βέροια έχει καθυστερήσεις.
Επίσης, η καμπίνα σου επίσημα Q2! Λίγο ακόμα έμεινε (αν προλάβουν).

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ναι βλέπω τη δίκη μου στη λίστα πράγματι και σαδ, στο μεταξύ την έδωσαν κιολας Q2 και την πήραν πίσω με τη μαλακια που έκαναν ξέρω γω ???? Όποτε είμαστε στο περιμενε μακάρι μέσα Ιούνιο μα έχουμε ξεμπερδέψει.

Η Βέροια κατά πλειοψηφία στο κέντρο και στα προάστια έχει κάλυψη VDSL. Εδώ έχει γύρω γύρω και όχι στο κέντρο :P

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα είδατε και την αναφορά στη ΔΕΔΔΗΕ 



> 6. Συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με την επιστολή της η εταιρείας αλλαγή του
> τριμήνου ενεργοποίησης λόγω καθυστέρησης στην ηλεκτροδότησή τους
> από τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ στις περιπτώσεις 1 ΤΚΜ ΟΤΕ στο ΑΚ Πέλοπας, 6 ΤΚΜ
> ΟΤΕ στο ΑΚ Περίβλεπτος, 33 ΤΚΜ ΟΤΕ στο ΑΚ Βέροια, 4 ΤΚΜ ΟΤΕ στο
> ΑΚ Απ. Παύλος και 24 ΤΚΜ ΟΤΕ στο ΑΚ 28η Οκτωβρίου

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μήπως πάει για Q3 η δίκη μου γιατι την βλέπω και πιο κάτω να λέει κάτι για Q3

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπέρα είδατε και την αναφορά στη ΔΕΔΔΗΕ


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Ναι βλέπω τη δίκη μου στη λίστα πράγματι και σαδ, στο μεταξύ την έδωσαν κιολας Q2 και την πήραν πίσω με τη μαλακια που έκαναν ξέρω γω ???? Όποτε είμαστε στο περιμενε μακάρι μέσα Ιούνιο μα έχουμε ξεμπερδέψει.
> 
> Η Βέροια κατά πλειοψηφία στο κέντρο και στα προάστια έχει κάλυψη VDSL. Εδώ έχει γύρω γύρω και όχι στο κέντρο :P


Και εδώ κοντά στο αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στην 28ης έχει VDSL 50. Επίσης στις περιοχές Αμπελοκήπων, Καρδαμίτσια, Σεισμόπληκτα κλπ (γενικά Β-ΒΔ) έχει εδώ και χρόνια... όπου ανέλαβε η vf άργησε.




> Μήπως πάει για Q3 η δίκη μου γιατι την βλέπω και πιο κάτω να λέει κάτι για Q3


Είναι απο αστικό κέντρο Περιβλέπτου αυτό! Ν. Δούκα νομίζω υπάγεται στο 28ης.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Νομίζω ότι ανήκω στην Περίβλεπτο γιατι όταν ρώτησα για VDSL τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ κοιταξε την απόσταση από την περίβλεπτο και όχι από το ΑΚ της 28ης.

Από εκεί και πέρα δε αναφέρομαι καθαρά στο κέντρο της πόλης και όχι Σεισμόπληκτα κλπ που είναι περισσότερο προάστια

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Νομίζω ότι ανήκω στην Περίβλεπτο γιατι όταν ρώτησα για VDSL τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ κοιταξε την απόσταση από την περίβλεπτο και όχι από το ΑΚ της 28ης.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα δε αναφέρομαι καθαρά στο κέντρο της πόλης και όχι Σεισμόπληκτα κλπ που είναι περισσότερο προάστια


Εάν δεν βαριέσαι, για να σιγουρευτείς, μπορείς να το ψάξεις με βάση την οδό στη λίστα:



```
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/951660-VDSL-%CE%99%CF%89%CE%AC%CE%BD%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BA%CE%AD%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF?p=6794773&highlight=#post6794773
```

Καθαρά κέντρο, όχι δεν έχει παντού, μόνο κοντά στο αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ και όπου ενεργοποίησαν vdsl-kv  :Smile:

----------


## gliout145

Παίρνω απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι τέρμα Δωδώνη, στην αρχή της Βελισσάριου.

Είχα 50Mpbs, και την ΠΑρασκευή εκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση για αναβάθμιση στα 100...Σήμερα μου ολοκληρώθηκε.
Συνολική τιμή 100Mbps + απεριοριστα +360 προς κινητά +πλήρες TV 41€

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Πέρασα να ακούσω το KV αλλά δε μου φάνηκε να δουλεύει ανεμιστήρας μέσα :P 
Εκτός και αν δεν πρέπει να ακούγεται τόσο έντονα και δε το καταλαβα. 

Από εκεί και πέρα θα ρωτήσω αύριο τηλεφωνικώς μήπως μου πούνε

----------


## xaker

> Πέρασα να ακούσω το KV αλλά δε μου φάνηκε να δουλεύει ανεμιστήρας μέσα :P 
> Εκτός και αν δεν πρέπει να ακούγεται τόσο έντονα και δε το καταλαβα. 
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα θα ρωτήσω αύριο τηλεφωνικώς μήπως μου πούνε


Έριξα μια ματιά σχετικά με τα κάφαο που έχει στη Ν.Δουκά και ειναι τα παρακάτω, το 495-337 ήταν για Q2/20 στη νέα λίστα δεν υπάρχει ίσως να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί

495-337	495	28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ
https://goo.gl/maps/D8Lk8zB1VFJnz3KN6

1218-461 1218 ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	Νέα προθεσμία Q3/2020
https://goo.gl/maps/CJ6mWXgRCBQHY1BCA

1218-479 1218 ΠΕΡΙΒΛΕΠΤΟΣ	Νέα προθεσμία Q3/2020
https://goo.gl/maps/s37cYDQPK6BEvnxE8

Επίσης μπορεί να μην ακούγεται και αρκετά ο ανεμιστήρας απο μέσα θέλει ησυχία να ακουστεί.

----------


## siemos

> κοιτα απλα εγω στην vodafone ειμαι πελατης αλλα τσεκαρα και στην vodafone και μου λεει οτι εχω διαθεσημοτητα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 213778


Και εμενα το ιδιο μου βγαζει στο site αλλα οταν μιαλω στο τηλέφωνο με τις αναβαθμισεις μου λενε οτι ακομα δεν βλεπουν διαθεσιμοτητα.
Ειμαι για Q2 495-422

----------


## ariss22

Ρώτησα πριν λίγο έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ για το πότε θα είναι έτοιμο το vdsl στην τσακαλωφ και μου είπε ότι οποίοι είναι κοντά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ δεν θα μπει ποτέ το vdsl σε αυτές τις περιοχές.
Ισχύει;

----------


## BillyVan

> Ρώτησα πριν λίγο έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ για το πότε θα είναι έτοιμο το vdsl στην τσακαλωφ και μου είπε ότι οποίοι είναι κοντά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ δεν θα μπει ποτέ το vdsl σε αυτές τις περιοχές.
> Ισχύει;


Θεωρητικα ναι....θα συνδεθουν με οπτική ινα όσοι ειναι κοντα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Γινεται το ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ του ADSL να ανηκει σε 2 διαφορετικα αστικα κεντρα;

----------


## ariss22

> Θεωρητικα ναι....θα συνδεθουν με οπτική ινα όσοι ειναι κοντα.


Ναι αλλά θα πιάνω κανονικές ταχύτητες π.χ 50 ή 100; ή σχετικά χαμηλές επειδή θα είναι μακριά;

----------


## jkoukos

Με οπτική ίνα (FTTH) δεν υπάρχουν απώλειες (όπως στον χαλκό), ακόμη και στα 20 χλμ να είσαι.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Παίρνω απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι τέρμα Δωδώνη, στην αρχή της Βελισσάριου.
> 
> Είχα 50Mpbs, και την ΠΑρασκευή εκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση για αναβάθμιση στα 100...Σήμερα μου ολοκληρώθηκε.
> Συνολική τιμή 100Mbps + απεριοριστα +360 προς κινητά +πλήρες TV 41€


Καλοδούλευτη!




> Ρώτησα πριν λίγο έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ για το πότε θα είναι έτοιμο το vdsl στην τσακαλωφ και μου είπε ότι οποίοι είναι κοντά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ δεν θα μπει ποτέ το vdsl σε αυτές τις περιοχές.
> Ισχύει;


Όσοι είναι κοντά στο αστικό δεν θα δουν VDSL Vectoring (100+ Mbps) αλλά απλό VDSL μέχρι 50Mbps. Το «δεν θα μπει ποτέ το vdsl σε αυτές τις περιοχές» είναι άτοπο, υπάρχει ήδη!




> Γινεται το ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ του ADSL να ανηκει σε 2 διαφορετικα αστικα κεντρα;


Γιατί το ρωτάς αυτό;




> Ναι αλλά θα πιάνω κανονικές ταχύτητες π.χ 50 ή 100; ή σχετικά χαμηλές επειδή θα είναι μακριά;


Ανάλογα την απόσταση με χαλκό έως 50, με οπτική ίνα θα πιάνεις όσο λέει το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Γιατί παίρνω από την Περίβλεπτο Ίντερνετ αλλά θυμάμαι να μου λέει η Βονταφον ότι θα έπαιρνα από 28ης όταν είχα έρθει στο σπίτι και είχα ρωτήσει και εκεί και γιατι στο αντίστοιχο Excel βλέπουμε 2 KV 461 με διαφορετικές ημερομηνίες ενεργοποίησης και απορώ :P

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Γιατί παίρνω από την Περίβλεπτο Ίντερνετ αλλά θυμάμαι να μου λέει η Βονταφον ότι θα έπαιρνα από 28ης όταν είχα έρθει στο σπίτι και είχα ρωτήσει και εκεί και γιατι στο αντίστοιχο Excel βλέπουμε 2 KV 461 με διαφορετικές ημερομηνίες ενεργοποίησης και απορώ :P


2 διαφορετικά γιατί το ένα ανήκει στο 28ης και το άλλο στο Περιβλέπτου! Αν όντως είσαι στο Περιβλέπτου πήγε Q3... καλό κουράγιο...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Α γίνεται να είναι διαφορετικά με ίδιο τριψήφιο ; Σαδ

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα μου ήρθε και η απάντηση απο την καταγγελία όλως τυχαίως σήμερα που είναι η προβλεπόμενη μέρα ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής. 
Τώρα αν ενεργοποιήθηκα όντως δε το γνωρίζω δεν έχω κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση με email,sms η στη διαχείρηση της vodafone να έχει αλλάξει κάτι, λογικά πάντα έχει γίνει δεν είμαι και στο σπίτι ακόμα.

----------


## daskalos

> Είναι στη λεωφόρο Αρχιεπισκόπου Μακαρίου 27 δίπλα έχει και ένα κατάστημα vodafone στο 31 http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8297


εβαλες τελικα vdsl?

----------


## xaker

> εβαλες τελικα vdsl?


Σήμερα πρέπει να έγινε η ενεργοποίηση ναι απλά δεν είμαι στο σπίτι αυτή τη στιγμή για να το δώ.

- - - Updated - - -

Ενημερώθηκε το status στη vodafone και είναι το εξής 
 

Άντε να έρθει και σε έσενα BeyondMAD και στους υπόλοιπους!

----------


## TokyoMH

Το καφάο 495-165 από οτι κατάλαβα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί (για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται) και συγκεκριμένα η Voda δινει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 100mbps. Ωστόσο, οι υπόλοιποι δεν δίνουν ακόμη

----------


## eyTony

Τώρα που έβγαλε η vodafone διαθεσιμότητα αν αλλάξω πάροχο μετά απ'αυτά που μας έκανε ο ΟΤΕ για δήθεν διαθεσιμότητα και υπογράψαμε και συμβόλαιο και μετά μας έδωσε άκυρο θα μου ζητήσουν και την ποινή διακοπής ;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μόνο σε εμένα δε το σηκώνει η ΕΕΤΤ το τηλέφωνο; :P

----------


## daskalos

> Σήμερα πρέπει να έγινε η ενεργοποίηση ναι απλά δεν είμαι στο σπίτι αυτή τη στιγμή για να το δώ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ενημερώθηκε το status στη vodafone και είναι το εξής 
>  
> 
> Άντε να έρθει και σε έσενα BeyondMAD και στους υπόλοιπους!


Αντε ωραια.Εχω το γιο μου εκει κοντα,στο ΒP το βενζιναδικο απο πισω,του δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ο ΟΤΕ στο νουμερο,να κανουμε και εμεις αιτηση γιατι η 24αρα που ειχε ειναι εντελως απαραδεκτη.Ειδικα οταν εχεις συνηθισει σε 100ρα στο σπιτι σου,το φοιτητικο 24ρι που χρονιζει στα 6,5 ,απλα σε ταλαιπωρει

----------


## tasospas

Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω

Περιοχη Ανατολη Γ Σεπτεμβριου

Για πειτε πως την βλεπετε την γραμμη εχω πολλα σφαλματα?

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Σήμερα πρέπει να έγινε η ενεργοποίηση ναι απλά δεν είμαι στο σπίτι αυτή τη στιγμή για να το δώ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ενημερώθηκε το status στη vodafone και είναι το εξής 
>  
> 
> Άντε να έρθει και σε έσενα BeyondMAD και στους υπόλοιπους!





> Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω
> 
> Περιοχη Ανατολη Γ Σεπτεμβριου
> 
> Για πειτε πως την βλεπετε την γραμμη εχω πολλα σφαλματα?


Αριθμό καφάο (adsl) γνωρίζεις;

Καλοδούλευτες και οι 2. Τερματίστε τες!

----------


## tasospas

> Αριθμό καφάο (adsl) γνωρίζεις;
> 
> Καλοδούλευτες και οι 2. Τερματίστε τες!



Είμαι στο 151! 

Πρώτη εμπειρία παιδιά, απίστευτη.....

Είμαστε 4 άτομα στο σπίτι και επιτέλους τώρα μπορούμε να μπούμε όλοι ταυτόχρονα χωρίς να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας.

Αν και άργησε στην Ανατολή-Ιωάννινα όσοι εχετε την δυνατότητα μην το σκέφτεστε....

----------


## spyzit

Μήνυμα προχθές για αποστολή εξοπλισμού, παρέλαβα και ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης σήμερα 29-5-2020. Κόπηκε η γραμμή απ' τη forthnet στις 9 το πρωί κι ακόμα τίποτα στο ρούτερ της vodafone. Είναι φυσιολογικό ή ν αρχίσω να γράφω την καταγγελία;

----------


## eyTony

χθές έκανα αίτηση για vdsl αφού έδινε μέχρι 100mbps . σήμερα είδα το στάτους στο ρούτερ έλεγε VDSL και τελικά αυτό. Ακόμα απο κέντρο μου δίνουν λογικά . Πήρα τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ το δήλωσαν βλάβη.

----------


## tasospas

> Μήνυμα προχθές για αποστολή εξοπλισμού, παρέλαβα και ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης σήμερα 29-5-2020. Κόπηκε η γραμμή απ' τη forthnet στις 9 το πρωί κι ακόμα τίποτα στο ρούτερ της vodafone. Είναι φυσιολογικό ή ν αρχίσω να γράφω την καταγγελία;


Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό η δικιά μου κόπηκε της 12:00 το πρωί και της 13:00 είχα vdsl

Άρχισε τα τηλέφωνα.

----------


## gemantzu

Πήρατε τηλέφωνο στη Vodafone ή σας έσκασε πωλητής;

----------


## ga92

Εγω περιμένω ακόμα νέα γραμμή στην Ανατολή από 13 Μαρτίου  :ROFL:  Παλι καλα μου δινει δωρεαν gb η Wind αλλιως δεν θα την παλευα

----------


## spyzit

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ενεργοποιηθηκε καμπίνα 1218-177 Αγία Σοφία Ανατολη..εύχομαι σε όσους είναι ακόμα με 3 και 4 mbit να ζήσουν τη στιγμή. Αξία ανεκτίμητη...και ευχαριστώ και όλους για όλες τις απαντήσεις στα ποστ μου όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

----------


## eyTony

έχουμε καμία ιδέα τι είναι το " hol by " που με ενημερωσε ο τεχνικος πως πρεπει να γινει για να εχω τα 50mbps γιατι αυτη τη στιγμή παιζω στα 13

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ήρθα στο σπίτι μου επιτέλους η γραμμή είναι τέλεια!

----------


## tasospas

> Πήρατε τηλέφωνο στη Vodafone ή σας έσκασε πωλητής;


Εγω Τηλεφωνο και τιμη 26,30 δλδ οσο πληρωνα το 24 της Cosmote.

----------


## ga92

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ενεργοποιηθηκε καμπίνα 1218-177 Αγία Σοφία Ανατολη..εύχομαι σε όσους είναι ακόμα με 3 και 4 mbit να ζήσουν τη στιγμή. Αξία ανεκτίμητη...και ευχαριστώ και όλους για όλες τις απαντήσεις στα ποστ μου όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.


Αντε να παίρνουν σειρά και οι άλλες καμπίνες εδω στην Ανατολή, μέχρι πότε ήταν να ενεργοποιηθεί;; Καλά downloads!!!

----------


## spyzit

> Αντε να παίρνουν σειρά και οι άλλες καμπίνες εδω στην Ανατολή, μέχρι πότε ήταν να ενεργοποιηθεί;; Καλά downloads!!!


Q2/20 και είχα φάει ήδη ένα άκυρο σε αίτηση που υποτίθεται έδινε διαθέσιμο τητα τον Μάρτιο.

----------


## xaker

> Πήρατε τηλέφωνο στη Vodafone ή σας έσκασε πωλητής;


Και εγώ τηλέφωνο είχα πάρει γύρω στα 26 για τα 50 και 31 για τα 100.

----------


## spyzit

> Πήρατε τηλέφωνο στη Vodafone ή σας έσκασε πωλητής;


Κι εγώ τηλέφωνο πηρα. 25 και κάτι  ευρώ με την έκπτωση αν έχεις κινητό voda και e-bill.

----------


## lunatic

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους ήρθα στο σπίτι μου επιτέλους η γραμμή είναι τέλεια!


για μια στιγμη σκαλωσα νομιζα εχεις 50upload... χαχαχα

----------


## riddle3

Το Σάββατο πρωί έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα η Cosmote στο site της στα πέριξ του Γιαννώτικου Σαλονιού. Οι καμπίνες στην περιοχή είναι οι 25,26,27,28 αναλόγως ποια σήμανση πάνω στην καμπίνα πάρεις για αληθινή.  Από όσο κοίταξα η Vodafone δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα πάντως.
Οι καμπίνες είχαν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί κατά το ήμισυ πριν το lockdown, και κατά τη διάρκεια του ήρθαν online και οι υπόλοιπες
Έκανα αίτηση για 100αρα, με πήραν τηλέφωνο σήμερα το πρωί, δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα εκείνη τη στιγμή να μιλήσω, αλλά έστειλαν τα συμβόλαια στο mail μετά από κάποιες ώρες. Οπότε υποθέτω ότι η διαθεσιμότητα δεν είναι πλασματική, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Εν αναμονή.

----------


## Άρης13

Εγω ειμαι Στο Γιαννωτικο σαλονι κι εδω και ενα μηνα εχω παρει vdsl απο την καμπινα 28 αν δεν κανω λαθος (κοντα στο λυκειο). Ο Τεχνικος του οτε μου ειπε οτι ημουν ο πρωτος που συνδεθηκα

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μπήκαμε Q3?

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μπήκαμε Q3?


Σε 29 μέρες.  :Smile:

----------


## kronos911

Wind scouter στην περιοχή beware

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Το ίδιο και εδώ Κρονος. (Δούκα). Νομίζω ειναι στεγνό σκαμ

----------


## kyramas

> Το ίδιο και εδώ Κρονος. (Δούκα). Νομίζω ειναι στεγνό σκαμ


Πιο στεγνό δεν γίνεται
Τρεις μήνες πάλευα να ξεμπλέξω από το δεύτερο νούμερο που μου φυτέψανε τα κατακάθια της WIND
Αλλά ας τολμήσουν να ξαναέρθουν !  :Evil:

----------


## spyzit

Μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει να με βοηθήσει αν είναι εντάξει τα στατιστικά; Η για να μη ζαλίζουμε τους υπόλοιπους με pm. Απέχω 150 μέτρα απ την καμπίνα.

----------


## BillyVan

> Μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει να με βοηθήσει αν είναι εντάξει τα στατιστικά; Η για να μη ζαλίζουμε τους υπόλοιπους με pm. Απέχω 150 μέτρα απ την καμπίνα.


Εισαι καλα...θα μπορουσε και καλύτερα αν δεις λίγο την εσωτερική καλωδίωση καθώς και αν ειναι στη πρωτη μπριζα το μοντεμ.

----------


## spyzit

> Εισαι καλα...θα μπορουσε και καλύτερα αν δεις λίγο την εσωτερική καλωδίωση καθώς και αν ειναι στη πρωτη μπριζα το μοντεμ.


Το maximum rate σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ 100  mbit η το ρίχνουν στις 50ρες;

----------


## xaker

> Το maximum rate σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ 100  mbit η το ρίχνουν στις 50ρες;


Καλησπέρα γενικότερα το maximum rate δεν επηρεάζεται απο το συμφωνημένο συμβόλαιο συνήθως(εκτός των περιπτώσεων κάποιας ιδιαίτερότητας σε βάζουν σε προφίλ σταθερότητας ή βλάβης) σου δείχνει το μέγιστο που μπορείς να συγχρονίσεις σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις του router και διαφέρει αναλόγως το router κάποιες φορές.

Τώρα στη δικιά σου περίπτωση λογικά έχει να κάνει με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου, κάποια συσκευή ή αν είναι πολυκατοικία ακόμα και απο τον κατανεμητή ως το σπίτι σου μπορεί να έχει κάποιο θέμα.
Γενικώς το VDSL είναι πιο ευαίθητο σε σχέση με το ADSL λόγω των υψηλών συχνοτήτων που κάνει χρήση για να επιτευχθούν οι ταχύτητες ειδικά σε γραμμές 50Mbps και άνω.
Σε τέτοιου είδους γράμμες καλό θα ήταν να έχει αλλαχτεί η καλωδίωση τουλάχιστον με cat5e που σηκώνει μεγάλο bandwidth.

Πάντως για τα 50 που έχεις συμβόλαιο τώρα και να μη προχωρίσεις σε αλλαγή είσαι μια χαρά αν πάς στα 100 εκεί ναι χρειάζεται να δείς τι γίνεται.

----------


## spyzit

> Καλησπέρα γενικότερα το maximum rate δεν επηρεάζεται απο το συμφωνημένο συμβόλαιο συνήθως(εκτός των περιπτώσεων κάποιας ιδιαίτερότητας σε βάζουν σε προφίλ σταθερότητας ή βλάβης) σου δείχνει το μέγιστο που μπορείς να συγχρονίσεις σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις του router και διαφέρει αναλόγως το router κάποιες φορές.
> 
> Τώρα στη δικιά σου περίπτωση λογικά έχει να κάνει με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου, κάποια συσκευή ή αν είναι πολυκατοικία ακόμα και απο τον κατανεμητή ως το σπίτι σου μπορεί να έχει κάποιο θέμα.
> Γενικώς το VDSL είναι πιο ευαίθητο σε σχέση με το ADSL λόγω των υψηλών συχνοτήτων που κάνει χρήση για να επιτευχθούν οι ταχύτητες ειδικά σε γραμμές 50Mbps και άνω.
> Σε τέτοιου είδους γράμμες καλό θα ήταν να έχει αλλαχτεί η καλωδίωση τουλάχιστον με cat5e που σηκώνει μεγάλο bandwidth.
> 
> Πάντως για τα 50 που έχεις συμβόλαιο τώρα και να μη προχωρίσεις σε αλλαγή είσαι μια χαρά αν πάς στα 100 εκεί ναι χρειάζεται να δείς τι γίνεται.


Είμαι σε μεζονέτα. Έχω δίκτυο Ethernet gigabit όλο με cat6. 1 router που δέχεται στη wan port το internet από το h300 και άλλα 2 access points. Βέβαια σε όλες τις συσκευές (2 dect τηλέφωνα κι η motherboard του συναγερμού)είναι πίσω από φίλτρα που είχα από την adsl. Υπάρχουν διαφορετικα φίλτρα για vdsl; Θα κουμπωσω και μια κατευθείαν το χρεπι στην κεντρική πρίζα και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## daskalos

Αν το τηλεφωνο σου ειναι πανω στο ρουτερ(voip)δεν χρειαζεσαι κανενα φιλτρο.Αν το τηλεφωνο σου ειναι ανεξαρτητο απο το ρουτερ ,τοτε μονο πριν το τηλεφωνο βαλε ενα φιλτρακι vdsl  και μονο

----------


## BillyVan

1. Αφαιρεσε τα πάντα απ τις μπριζες.

2. Βρες την πρωτη μπριζα και βαλε εκει το μοντεμ σου.

3. Καθολου φίλτρα πουθενα.

4. Η τηλεφωνία σου βγαίνει απο το μοντεμ και δε χρειαζεται φίλτρο απ οσο γνωριζω.

----------


## jim_jiannena

Δεν φτάνει να αφαιρέσει τα πάντα από τις πρίζες τηλ., θα πρέπει να βρει ποια είναι η πρώτη πρίζα να τη βγάλει και να ξεσυνδέσει το ζεύγος που πάει στην επόμενη πρίζα, Έτσι ώστε στην πρώτη πρίζα να τερματίζει το ζεύγος που έρχεται από το κουτί.
Στην δικιά μου περίπτωση όταν ήταν συνδεδεμένες όλες οι πρίζες με μόνη συσκευή το router είχα attenable περίπου 100 Mbps, ενώ όταν το σύνδεσα στη πρώτη πρίζα και ταυτόχρονα αποσύνδεσα όλες τις υπόλοιπες το attenable πήγε στο 137 Mbps.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Wind scouter στην περιοχή beware


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Αυτό με το σκάουτερ τι φάση;

----------


## kronos911

> Αυτό με το σκάουτερ τι φάση;


Είναι όρος αθλητικός για κάποιον που προσπαθεί να προσηλυτίσει αθλητές στην ομάδα που εκπροσωπεί.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Είναι όρος αθλητικός για κάποιον που προσπαθεί να προσηλυτίσει αθλητές στην ομάδα που εκπροσωπεί.


Ξέρω τι είναι ο σκάουτερ, αυτή η πατέντα που είναι και καλά της Wind τι είναι γιατι είναι 2η φορά που μου χτυπάνε ενώ δεν έχω κάν διαθεσιμότητα. Για το τι ακριβώς να με ενημερώσουν;

----------


## xaker

> Ξέρω τι είναι ο σκάουτερ, αυτή η πατέντα που είναι και καλά της Wind τι είναι γιατι είναι 2η φορά που μου χτυπάνε ενώ δεν έχω κάν διαθεσιμότητα. Για το τι ακριβώς να με ενημερώσουν;


Είναι τρόπος πώλησης πακέτων είτε απο την ίδια την εταιρία ή απο τρίτες εταιρίες που συνεργάζονται με την ίδια προσλαμβάνοντας προσωπικό για να πετύχουν πωλήσεις.
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο υπάλληλος όσα περισσότερα συμβόλαια κλείσει είναι προς όφελος του προφανώς. 

Τώρα ότι δεν υπάρχει πραγματική διαθεσιμότητα είναι άλλο θέμα και είναι κατα κάποιον τρόπο βούτηρο στο ψωμί τους (μιας και βλέπουν συνεργεία στην περιοχή, καμπίνες) γιατί δε γνωρίζουν όλοι το θέμα και άνετα κλείνονται συμβόλαια σε τιμές κόστους γιατί φαίνονται ως ευκαιρίες για vdsl πχ και μετά πέφτουν σε adsl καθώς δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και έχει παρέλθει το 14 ήμερο που μπορούν να γίνουν κινήσεις για ακύρωση.

Σε εμένα πάντως 2 που είχανε έρθει πριν καιρό δε προσπάθησαν να μου πουλήσουν με το ζόρι κάτι ίσως γιατί έδειξα οτι γνωρίζω την κατάσταση. Τώρα σε γνώστο μου είχαν ξεκινήσει ιστορίες περι σεΐχη που έχει επενδύσει σε αυτό το έργο εκατομμύρια ότι το έργο είναι της wind και είναι και ενεργές οι καμπίνες :Razz:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Α εγώ το θεώρησα απόπειρα απάτης που εν μέρη είναι και επίσης απόπειρα ψαρέματος σε φάση βλέπω ποιος είναι επάνω κλπ, σα να σημαδεύεις σπίτια και της είπα άμα δε φύγει θα καλέσω την αστυνομία. Μετά την πέτυχε ο διαχειριστής και την έδιωξε κακήν κακώς και τις 2 φορές που ήρθε ενώ όταν ρώτησα τηλεφωνικώς την ίδια τη Wind αφού έλεγξαν διαθεσιμότητα περιοχής είπαν να μην ανοίγετε / να προσέχετε.

----------


## spyzit

Αυτα με αφαιρεση όλων των φίλτρων. Με δοκιμη απευθειας καλώδιο στην πρωτη πριζα φτανει 104000 αλλά πρέπει να περάσω καλώδιο εξωτερικό για 3 μετρα στο υπόγειο...βασικά η ταχύτητα όπως προανέφεραν τα παιδια δε θα άλλαζε αφου έχω 50άρα αλλά εκμηδενιστηκαν τα crc errors και σε μεταβαση σε 100αρα όταν δώσει η nova που θα ξαναγυρισω θα τα σπάει...ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## xaker

> Α εγώ το θεώρησα απόπειρα απάτης που εν μέρη είναι και επίσης απόπειρα ψαρέματος σε φάση βλέπω ποιος είναι επάνω κλπ, σα να σημαδεύεις σπίτια και της είπα άμα δε φύγει θα καλέσω την αστυνομία. Μετά την πέτυχε ο διαχειριστής και την έδιωξε κακήν κακώς και τις 2 φορές που ήρθε ενώ όταν ρώτησα τηλεφωνικώς την ίδια τη Wind αφού έλεγξαν διαθεσιμότητα περιοχής είπαν να μην ανοίγετε / να προσέχετε.


Κάποιες φορές είναι ευκαιρίες ορισμένα πακέτα που δίνουνε ειδικά αν είσαι και κόντα στη λήξη του συμβολαίου ή αν δε θές πια να πληρώνεις 30+ ευρώ για 5-10Mbps απο τα 24 :Razz:   αρκεί να υπάρχει και η υπηρεσία στην πραγματικότητα που σου προτείνουνε  :Razz:  αν είναι vdsl η πρόταση.
Ορισμένοι πωλήτες βάζουν τα δυνατά τους πάντως στο να πετύχουν πώλησεις είτε με το σωστό τρόπο είτε και με τον λάθος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτα με αφαιρεση όλων των φίλτρων. Με δοκιμη απευθειας καλώδιο στην πρωτη πριζα φτανει 104000 αλλά πρέπει να περάσω καλώδιο εξωτερικό για 3 μετρα στο υπόγειο...βασικά η ταχύτητα όπως προανέφεραν τα παιδια δε θα άλλαζε αφου έχω 50άρα αλλά εκμηδενιστηκαν τα crc errors και σε μεταβαση σε 100αρα όταν δώσει η nova που θα ξαναγυρισω θα τα σπάει...ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.


Α μια χαρά τότε μπορεί και με την αλλαγή στο καλώδιο που αναφέρεις να δείς και τα μέγιστα, όπως και να έχει πάντως μια χαρά ειναι για τα 50!

----------


## Deathsender

Ξερουμε ποτε θα γινει ενεργοποιηση vdsl καμπινας στην οδο Ιωαννου βηλαρα -Σπυρου μηλιου στο κοντοσουβλαδικο; εαν ξερει κανεις κατι ημερομηνιες κτλ , ευχαριστω.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ξερουμε ποτε θα γινει ενεργοποιηση vdsl καμπινας στην οδο Ιωαννου βηλαρα -Σπυρου μηλιου στο κοντοσουβλαδικο; εαν ξερει κανεις κατι ημερομηνιες κτλ , ευχαριστω.


Εάν γνωρίζεις σε ποιά adsl καμπίνα αντιστοιχεί μπορείς εύκολα να βρεις το προβλεπόμενο 3μηνο ενεργοποίησης στη λίστα. Χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο, _μάλλον_ αυτό το 3μηνο, δηλαδή μέχρι και τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## evstylos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

θα μετακομίσω στην Γ Σεπτεμβρίου στην Βρυσούλα Ιωαννίνων και δυστυχώς με ενημέρωσαν από την Vodafone ότι δεν υπάρχει 50 vdsl. Η οδός έχει εκατέρωθεν δύο ΚΑΦΑO της vodafone (7879-243 και 7872-157) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ενεργοποιημένα ή πότε σκοπεύει η vodafone να τα ενεργοποιήσει. θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει που μπορώ να δω αν είναι ενεργοποιημένα τα συγκεκριμένα ΚΑΦΑΟ;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για όποιον γνωρίζει κάτι.

----------


## dimtsiap

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> θα μετακομίσω στην Γ Σεπτεμβρίου στην Βρυσούλα Ιωαννίνων και δυστυχώς με ενημέρωσαν από την Vodafone ότι δεν υπάρχει 50 vdsl. Η οδός έχει εκατέρωθεν δύο ΚΑΦΑO της vodafone (7879-243 και 7872-157) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ενεργοποιημένα ή πότε σκοπεύει η vodafone να τα ενεργοποιήσει. θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει που μπορώ να δω αν είναι ενεργοποιημένα τα συγκεκριμένα ΚΑΦΑΟ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για όποιον γνωρίζει κάτι.


Αυτά από ότι βλέπω είναι καινούργια, και υπάγονται στο πρόγραμμα VDSL vectoring οπότε λογικά όταν ενεργοποιηθούν θα πάρεις απο αυτά, ψάξε μέσα στο thread σε ενα αρχειο θα λεει σε ποιό τρίμηνο θα ενεργοποιηθούν. Επίσης πήγαινε απο έξω να δεις αν ακούγεται θόρυβος. Καλή υπομονή μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## evstylos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση...σκέψου ότι είμαι σε 50 αρα γραμμή τώρα οπότε νιώθω σαν να γυρίζω στην Κρητιδική περίοδος...θα ψάξω για το αρχείο που λες και ελπίζω να βγάλω άκρη..σε ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> θα μετακομίσω στην Γ Σεπτεμβρίου στην Βρυσούλα Ιωαννίνων και δυστυχώς με ενημέρωσαν από την Vodafone ότι δεν υπάρχει 50 vdsl. Η οδός έχει εκατέρωθεν δύο ΚΑΦΑO της vodafone (7879-243 και 7872-157) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ενεργοποιημένα ή πότε σκοπεύει η vodafone να τα ενεργοποιήσει. θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει που μπορώ να δω αν είναι ενεργοποιημένα τα συγκεκριμένα ΚΑΦΑΟ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για όποιον γνωρίζει κάτι.


Θεωρητικά είναι για αυτό το 3μηνο το οποίο λήγει σε 20 μέρες. Εάν θα τα προλάβουν στην ώρα τους κανείς δεν ξέρει. Ήδη δυο φορές δεν πρόλαβαν. Για να δεις εάν είναι ενεργοποιημένα είτε θα βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα με οδό από το site είτε εάν περάσεις κοντά από το καφάο θα ακούγεται οτι λειτουργεί. Γενικά η Βρυσούλα την συνδέουν όπως να'ναι χωρίς λογική, τυχαία όλα. Πριν λίγα ποστ κάποιος ο _tasospas_ ανέφερε οτι στην Γ' Σεπτ. συνδέθηκε άρα είναι πολύ πιθανό να γίνει σύντομα εάν συνεχίσουν σε αυτόν τον δρόμο.

----------


## riddle3

Γυρίζοντας στο σπίτι σήμερα το απόγευμα, το net μου φαινόταν πιο αεράτο. 
Μπαίνω στο router και η 100άρα είχε ανάψει μόνη της (είχα βάλει το plus πάνω στη γραμμή εδώ και μέρες πάντως) και χωρίς να με πάρουν κανένα τηλέφωνο.

Τα stats : 


Η διαφορά με τα 10 σκάρτα είναι χαώδης, αν και πιθανώς και τα 50 θα ήταν υπεραρκετά για την χρήση μου. 
Αλλά τόσο καιρό αναμονή, και αφού υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα ας κάνουμε την υπέρβαση.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μια χαρά, άντε να δούμε και οι υπόλοιποι...

----------


## simon77

Καλησπερα...
να ενημερωσω οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η καμπινα με αριθμο 095 που βρισκεται στο στενακι της Βασιλειου Σαχινη...(καθετος της Παυλου Μελα...κοντα στο ΙΚΑ...)
Μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα και η Vodafone με διευθυνση και η Cosmote με αριθμο τηλεφωνου για 100 Mbps ...
Ηταν για Q2 2020...
Εγω ημουν ηδη σε Vdsl 50 λογω προσφορας, εδω και εναμιση χρονο περιπου...αλλα επαιρνα απο το κεντρο 28ης Οκτωβριου...
Αναμενω τωρα να γινει η μεταβαση στην καμπινα η οποια απεχει 30-40 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου...
Πηρα τηλεφωνο στο 13888 και αυριο μου ειπαν θα ερθει τεχνικος στο χωρο μου...
Για οτιδηποτε νεοτερο θα ενημερωσω...

----------


## gemantzu

Απάντηση σε άλλο θέμα στον BeyondMAD.

Ξέρεις τι έχω τραβήξει φέτος; Δεν υπάρχει η εταιρεία αυτή πλέον, έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα. Κάνω αίτηση μεταφοράς (ναι μετακόμισα μια μέρα πριν απαγορεύση μετακινήσεων), μου λένε σε 15 εργάσιμες θα ενεργοποιθείτε. Ήταν αρχές μαρτίου, υπολογίζαμε να μπούμε στις 20 στο νέο σπίτι, λέω μια χαρά. 8 μαρτίου μου λένε θα έρθει αύριο ο ΟΤΕ, να έχετε χαρτάκι με το όνομά σας στο κουδούνι. Πανικοβάλομαι λίγο, λέω πολύ νωρίς αλλά τι να γίνει, όλα οκ. Μετά από 2 ημέρς μου έρχεται SMS, λέει γίνανε όλες οι κινήσεις. ΩΧ λέω, θα μας κόψουν το ίντερνετ στο παλιό 10 μέρες νωρίτερα χαθήκαμε, αλλά... τι να γίνει; θα κλέβουμε από το γείτονα. Στις 20 Μαρτίου είχαμε ζητήσει διακοπή από το παλιό σπίτι, ακόμα άφαντη η Voda. Στις 24 Μαρτίου τηλέφωνο από τον τεχνικό Voda, "Ναι γειά σας, για μια βλάβη". Ώπα λέω, τι βλάβη, μεταφορά κάνουμε. Του λέω διεύθυνση, πάει, με παίρνει τηλέφωνο, λέει δεν έχουν γίνει οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες από ΟΤΕ (μετά έμαθα πως δεν κάναν ποτέ την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ). Βάζω ένα μέσον που είχα στη Vodafone, το προχωράει τσακ μπαμ, έρχεται τελικά εδώ στα καπάκια, μου βάζουν τη γραμμή στις 27 (αφού έχω χάσει μια εβοδμάδα δουλειάς εν μέσω απαγόρευσης μετακινήσεων). Μετά από 20 αιτήσεις για αναβάθμιση (γιατί στο σαιτ από το Φεβρουάριο δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα, το ίδιο και στα μαγαζιά, αλλά αν δώσεις το τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα αναβάθμισης έλεγε δεν έχουμε διαθεσιμότητα), 2 εβδομάδες πριν με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και μου λένε έχετε διαθεσιμότητα. Ωραία λέω, 100άρα. Προηγούμενη Παρασκευή λαμβάνω Router, όλα κομπλέ λέω, σαν ψέμα μου φαίνεται. Τελικά; Την περασμένη Πέμπτη, τηλέφωνο ότι δεν γίνεται... κάναμε λάθος στην καμπίνα που σας δηλώσαμε (έλεος :Wink: . Από τότε, 1mbps ιντερνετ κάτω και όχι τηλέφωνο. Βλάβη σήμερα στο Tobi, "Τεχνικός: Εντάξει, δεν έγινε και τίποτα, κλειδώνατε 7-8 καιτώρα 6.5, μόλις 0.5 κάτω πέσατε, συμβαίνει". Μεγάλε του λέω, 6.3 από 7-8 είναι 15-20% κάτω, τι εννοείς είναι λίγο; Σε επόμενη επικοινωνία, άλλος τεχνικός μου είπε κακώς σας κάναμε διαδικασία αναβάθμισης, πρέπει να το δηλώσουμε βλάβη να διορθωθεί.

Σόρυ για το μεγάλο ποστ, αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τους εμπιστευθώ πλέον. Είναι ξεκάθαρα υπεύθυνοι για την κατάσταση στα Γιάννενα (μαζί με τον ΟΤΕ), και είναι τόσο κακοί που μας κάνανε να λέμε "Γιατί δεν το αφήνανε το project στον ΟΤΕ αφού δεν μπορούν;"

----------


## BeyondMAD

Από φίλο: οι καμπίνες στο Βοτανικό είναι όλες ενεργές. Συνολικά λίγες έμειναν.




> Απάντηση σε άλλο θέμα στον BeyondMAD.
> 
> Ξέρεις τι έχω τραβήξει φέτος; Δεν υπάρχει η εταιρεία αυτή πλέον, έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα. Κάνω αίτηση μεταφοράς (ναι μετακόμισα μια μέρα πριν απαγορεύση μετακινήσεων), μου λένε σε 15 εργάσιμες θα ενεργοποιθείτε. Ήταν αρχές μαρτίου, υπολογίζαμε να μπούμε στις 20 στο νέο σπίτι, λέω μια χαρά. 8 μαρτίου μου λένε θα έρθει αύριο ο ΟΤΕ, να έχετε χαρτάκι με το όνομά σας στο κουδούνι. Πανικοβάλομαι λίγο, λέω πολύ νωρίς αλλά τι να γίνει, όλα οκ. Μετά από 2 ημέρς μου έρχεται SMS, λέει γίνανε όλες οι κινήσεις. ΩΧ λέω, θα μας κόψουν το ίντερνετ στο παλιό 10 μέρες νωρίτερα χαθήκαμε, αλλά... τι να γίνει; θα κλέβουμε από το γείτονα. Στις 20 Μαρτίου είχαμε ζητήσει διακοπή από το παλιό σπίτι, ακόμα άφαντη η Voda. Στις 24 Μαρτίου τηλέφωνο από τον τεχνικό Voda, "Ναι γειά σας, για μια βλάβη". Ώπα λέω, τι βλάβη, μεταφορά κάνουμε. Του λέω διεύθυνση, πάει, με παίρνει τηλέφωνο, λέει δεν έχουν γίνει οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες από ΟΤΕ (μετά έμαθα πως δεν κάναν ποτέ την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ). Βάζω ένα μέσον που είχα στη Vodafone, το προχωράει τσακ μπαμ, έρχεται τελικά εδώ στα καπάκια, μου βάζουν τη γραμμή στις 27 (αφού έχω χάσει μια εβοδμάδα δουλειάς εν μέσω απαγόρευσης μετακινήσεων). Μετά από 20 αιτήσεις για αναβάθμιση (γιατί στο σαιτ από το Φεβρουάριο δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα, το ίδιο και στα μαγαζιά, αλλά αν δώσεις το τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα αναβάθμισης έλεγε δεν έχουμε διαθεσιμότητα), 2 εβδομάδες πριν με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και μου λένε έχετε διαθεσιμότητα. Ωραία λέω, 100άρα. Προηγούμενη Παρασκευή λαμβάνω Router, όλα κομπλέ λέω, σαν ψέμα μου φαίνεται. Τελικά; Την περασμένη Πέμπτη, τηλέφωνο ότι δεν γίνεται... κάναμε λάθος στην καμπίνα που σας δηλώσαμε (έλεος. Από τότε, 1mbps ιντερνετ κάτω και όχι τηλέφωνο. Βλάβη σήμερα στο Tobi, "Τεχνικός: Εντάξει, δεν έγινε και τίποτα, κλειδώνατε 7-8 καιτώρα 6.5, μόλις 0.5 κάτω πέσατε, συμβαίνει". Μεγάλε του λέω, 6.3 από 7-8 είναι 15-20% κάτω, τι εννοείς είναι λίγο; Σε επόμενη επικοινωνία, άλλος τεχνικός μου είπε κακώς σας κάναμε διαδικασία αναβάθμισης, πρέπει να το δηλώσουμε βλάβη να διορθωθεί.
> 
> Σόρυ για το μεγάλο ποστ, αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τους εμπιστευθώ πλέον. Είναι ξεκάθαρα υπεύθυνοι για την κατάσταση στα Γιάννενα (μαζί με τον ΟΤΕ), και είναι τόσο κακοί που μας κάνανε να λέμε "Γιατί δεν το αφήνανε το project στον ΟΤΕ αφού δεν μπορούν;"


 :Bless:  Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου! Πάντως έχει ακόμα 2 βδομάδες ο μήνας και σχεδόν ολοκλήρωσαν. Θα έλεγα υπομονή λίγο ακόμα (μέχρι την επόμενη παράταση  :ROFL: ) Σε ποιό καφάο είσαι;
Αυτά δυστυχώς δεν έπρεπε να γίνονται, εάν ο ανταγωνισμός ήταν υγιής τέτοιες εταιρείες θα έκλειναν. Ωστόσο πιστεύω πως για όλον αυτόν τον σαματά στη βόνταφον δεν ήξεραν 1ον οτι θα καθυστερήσουν τόσο πολύ οι  :Rant:  με Μ κεφαλαίο για τα ρεύματα και 2ον ούτε οτι θα έπεφτε όλη αυτή η ιστορία με τον κορωνοϊό πάνω στο χρονοδιαγραμμά τους. Το φταίξιμο θα έλεγα πως πέφτει στην πλειοψηφία του στο ρεύμα και στη συνέχεια στη βόνταφον. Δε μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς κανέναν.
Όσο για τον πΟΤΕ, από τη στιγμή που παράτησε τη μισή πόλη και την Ανατολή και είδα οτι τα ανέλαβε η βόνταφον, ήθελα να πιστεύω πως θα εκμεταλλεύοταν την ευκαιρία με βάση όλα τα δεδομένα για τότε και θα έστηναν αξιοπρεπές δίκτυο μέχρι που είδα την ανάθεση και κατάλαβα πως μπροστά δεν θα πάμε. Ο πΟΤΕς είναι απασχολημένος με FTTH πλέον (εννοείται πως εδώ εάν ποτέ μπει θα είναι από τα τελευταία στη χώρα).
Χρειάζονται και άλλοι παίχτες στην προσφορά διαφορετικά δεν θα αλλάξουμε ποτέ, δυστυχώς η ζήτηση είναι ελάχιστη και η αγορά δεν το υποστηρίζει.

----------


## gemantzu

> Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου! Πάντως έχει ακόμα 2 βδομάδες ο μήνας και σχεδόν ολοκλήρωσαν. Θα έλεγα υπομονή λίγο ακόμα (μέχρι την επόμενη παράταση ) Σε ποιό καφάο είσαι;
> Αυτά δυστυχώς δεν έπρεπε να γίνονται, εάν ο ανταγωνισμός ήταν υγιής τέτοιες εταιρείες θα έκλειναν. Ωστόσο πιστεύω πως για όλον αυτόν τον σαματά στη βόνταφον δεν ήξεραν 1ον οτι θα καθυστερήσουν τόσο πολύ οι  με Μ κεφαλαίο για τα ρεύματα και 2ον ούτε οτι θα έπεφτε όλη αυτή η ιστορία με τον κορωνοϊό πάνω στο χρονοδιαγραμμά τους. Το φταίξιμο θα έλεγα πως πέφτει στην πλειοψηφία του στο ρεύμα και στη συνέχεια στη βόνταφον. Δε μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς κανέναν.
> Όσο για τον πΟΤΕ, από τη στιγμή που παράτησε τη μισή πόλη και την Ανατολή και είδα οτι τα ανέλαβε η βόνταφον, ήθελα να πιστεύω πως θα εκμεταλλεύοταν την ευκαιρία με βάση όλα τα δεδομένα για τότε και θα έστηναν αξιοπρεπές δίκτυο μέχρι που είδα την ανάθεση και κατάλαβα πως μπροστά δεν θα πάμε. Ο πΟΤΕς είναι απασχολημένος με FTTH πλέον (εννοείται πως εδώ εάν ποτέ μπει θα είναι από τα τελευταία στη χώρα).
> Χρειάζονται και άλλοι παίχτες στην προσφορά διαφορετικά δεν θα αλλάξουμε ποτέ, δυστυχώς η ζήτηση είναι ελάχιστη και η αγορά δεν το υποστηρίζει.


Σύμφωνα με το Excel, το 1218-159. Το καφάο μου ήταν για Q4/2019.

----------


## gliout145

Ενώ σε εμένα ήταν όλα καλά με την 100αρα, ξαφνικά από σήμερα έχω συγχρονισμό στα 39. Τηλ στην Vodafone όπου δηλώθηκε βλάβη.
Αυτο που έχει εγγύηση η Vodafone και μου είχαν πει ότι θα έχω max 85 τι σημαίνει τώρα?

Καφαο αρχές Βελισαριου στον κόμβο πιο πάνω από τον Θωμά

----------


## gemantzu

> Ενώ σε εμένα ήταν όλα καλά με την 100αρα, ξαφνικά από σήμερα έχω συγχρονισμό στα 39. Τηλ στην Vodafone όπου δηλώθηκε βλάβη.
> Αυτο που έχει εγγύηση η Vodafone και μου είχαν πει ότι θα έχω max 85 τι σημαίνει τώρα?
> 
> Καφαο αρχές Βελισαριου στον κόμβο πιο πάνω από τον Θωμά


85; Σε μένα είχαν δώσει 90. WTF;

----------


## gliout145

> 85; Σε μένα είχαν δώσει 90. WTF;


Τι να πώ...
Τώρα έχει δωθεί βλάβη...Ακόμα συγχρονίζει στα 38!

----------


## ariss22

Γνωμη για 33,50 το μηνα για 50αρι vodafone ενω κανονικα στο ιντερνετ δινουν προσφορα με 27,30 και μου λενε οτι δεν γινεται παρακατω και κατι τετοια σε καταστημα της vodafone

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ενώ σε εμένα ήταν όλα καλά με την 100αρα, ξαφνικά από σήμερα έχω συγχρονισμό στα 39. Τηλ στην Vodafone όπου δηλώθηκε βλάβη.
> Αυτο που έχει εγγύηση η Vodafone και μου είχαν πει ότι θα έχω max 85 τι σημαίνει τώρα?
> 
> Καφαο αρχές Βελισαριου στον κόμβο πιο πάνω από τον Θωμά


Αυτά έχει το VDSL. Εάν η καλωδίωση είναι παλιά και με ζημιές (που είναι γιατί δεν έχει συντηρηθεί ποτέ) αυτά συμβαίνουν. Να ελπίζεις να είναι μεμονομένο συμβάν και να μην γίνεται συνέχεια...




> Γνωμη για 33,50 το μηνα για 50αρι vodafone ενω κανονικα στο ιντερνετ δινουν προσφορα με 27,30 και μου λενε οτι δεν γινεται παρακατω και κατι τετοια σε καταστημα της vodafone


47 μου έλεγε η κοσμοτέ για το 100XL μέχρι που τους είπα οτι 42 το δίνουν στο site τους  :ROFL: 




> Σύμφωνα με το Excel, το 1218-159. Το καφάο μου ήταν για Q4/2019.


Που βρίσκεται αυτό;

----------


## gemantzu

Ιουστινιανού είναι το σπίτι, στην Ανατολή.
Αυτό εδώ είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος το καφάο

----------


## BeyondMAD

Πρέπει να είναι από τα λίγα που δεν ενεργοποίησαν ακόμα...

----------


## didakos

Μόλις ήρθανε από το σπίτι κάτι παιδιά από προωθητική εταιρία για λογαριασμό της wind να με πείσουν ότι έχουνε ενεργοποιηθει οι καμπίνες στην Μανώλη Τριανταφυλλίδη. Είναι η 4η φορά που με επισκέπτονται ισχυριζόμενοι κάτι τέτοιο. Γέλασα πολύ πάντως όταν τους πήγα κάτω να ακούσουμε την καμπίνα και να διαπιστώσουν ότι δεν λειτουργεί.

----------


## Iris07

Χαχα.. κάνουν και στην Αθήνα άραγε αυτά τα ωραία.. ?

Εμένα πάντως δεν μου ήρθε κανείς..  :Cool: 
Καμπίνα δεν υπάρχει καθόλου..  :Razz:

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μόλις ήρθανε από το σπίτι κάτι παιδιά από προωθητική εταιρία για λογαριασμό της wind να με πείσουν ότι έχουνε ενεργοποιηθει οι καμπίνες στην Μανώλη Τριανταφυλλίδη. Είναι η 4η φορά που με επισκέπτονται ισχυριζόμενοι κάτι τέτοιο. Γέλασα πολύ πάντως όταν τους πήγα κάτω να ακούσουμε την καμπίνα και να διαπιστώσουν ότι δεν λειτουργεί.


Ποιά καμπίνα; Στην Τριανταφυλλίδη η μόνη που έμεινε είναι η 161, οι άλλες 2 ακούγονται κανονικά.




> Χαχα.. κάνουν και στην Αθήνα άραγε αυτά τα ωραία.. ?
> 
> Εμένα πάντως δεν μου ήρθε κανείς.. 
> Καμπίνα δεν υπάρχει καθόλου..


No cabinet, no problem  :Cool:

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα, πρόσεξα κάτι περνώντας απο την αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου αντι να αλλάξουν τις σκουριασμένα καφαο του οτε είδα οτι αλλάξανε απλά τις κλειδαρίες  :ROFL:  με νέες ενώ η πόρτα ή και ολο το καφαο είναι μες τη σκουρία. Προφάνως ο αγαπημένος μας οτε αποφάσισε οτι οι κλειδαρίες των καφαο είναι πολύ σημαντικές και το υπόλοιπο καφαο είναι άρτιο καλύπτοντας τα στανταρς εν αντιθέσει με την προστασία των συνδέσεων απο τα καιρικά φαινόμενα.
Πιθανόν αυτή η λογική θα γίνεται σε όλη την πόλη.

----------


## gemantzu

> Πρέπει να είναι από τα λίγα που δεν ενεργοποίησαν ακόμα...


Νιώθω  πάρα πολύ τυχερός  :Smile:

----------


## simon77

> Καλησπερα...
> να ενημερωσω οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η καμπινα με αριθμο 095 που βρισκεται στο στενακι της Βασιλειου Σαχινη...(καθετος της Παυλου Μελα...κοντα στο ΙΚΑ...)
> Μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα και η Vodafone με διευθυνση και η Cosmote με αριθμο τηλεφωνου για 100 Mbps ...
> Ηταν για Q2 2020...
> Εγω ημουν ηδη σε Vdsl 50 λογω προσφορας, εδω και εναμιση χρονο περιπου...αλλα επαιρνα απο το κεντρο 28ης Οκτωβριου...
> Αναμενω τωρα να γινει η μεταβαση στην καμπινα η οποια απεχει 30-40 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου...
> Πηρα τηλεφωνο στο 13888 και αυριο μου ειπαν θα ερθει τεχνικος στο χωρο μου...
> Για οτιδηποτε νεοτερο θα ενημερωσω...


17 Ιουνιου αυριο και 3 κλησεις στο 13888 και 3 επισκεψεις στο καταστημα Cosmote στην 28ης Οκτωβριου και δεν ξερουν καν να μου πουν εαν γινεται και πως γινεται να μεταφερθω επιτελους στην ενεργοποιημενη καμπινα...
Ειμαι εξω φρενων γιατι απο το 13888 δηλωσαν 2 φορες χαμηλο συγχρονισμο και μου ειπαν θα ερθει τεχνικος στο σπιτι για να κανει την μεταβαση στην καμπινα και μετα απο λιγες ωρες μου ερχοταν μηνυμα (αργα το βραδυ), οτι εγιναν οι απαραιτητες ενεργειες και η βλαβη αποκατασταθηκε... ( φυσικα δεν αλλαξε τιποτα...!!! )
Εννοειται οτι τεχνικος δεν φανηκε ποτε...
Στο δε καταστημα μεχρι και να με υποβαθμισουν σε Adsl μου προτειναν και μετα να ξανακανω αιτηση για Vdsl για να με βαλουν στην καμπινα...(εκει επαθα 10 εγκεφαλικα μαζεμενα...!!! )...
Η αλλη μαλιστα στο Καταστημα μου προτεινε να απευθυνθω καπου αλλου....και τις λεω...σαν που αλλου δηλαδη??? να παω στην Vodafone???...Πηγαινετε στην Vodafone μου λεει...!!!!
Και τις λεω...εσυ δηλαδη τωρα πληρωνεσαι απο τον ΟΤΕ???? Πλακα μου κανεις...( τρελαθηκα φιλοι μου...!!! )
Τελος παντων εχω ακουσει οτι πιο απιθανο μπορει να σκεφτει ανθρωπινος νους αλλα ΟΛΟΙ νιπτουν τας χειρας τους...!!!
Οι μισοι δεν καταλαβαινουν καν τι τους λεω και οι αλλοι μισοι δεν ξερουν εαν γινεται και πως γινεται..!!!!!!!! ( Τρελα σκετη...)
Θυμιζω οτι ειμαι σε Vdsl50 εδω και εναμιση ακριβως χρονο...και παιρνω απο το κεντρο της 28ης κλειδωνοντας στα 25Mbps περιπου....
Αυριο θα μεσολαβησει ενας φιλος μου τεχνικος παιρνοντας και αυτος τηλεφωνο καποιους γνωστους στο καταστημα για να τους πιεσει να δωσουν επιτελους την εντολη να ερθει ο ανθρωπος να με μεταφερει στην καμπινα...
Αυτα προς το παρον...και μη χειροτερα...
Για οτι νεοτερο θα σας ενημερωσω...

----------


## didakos

> Ποιά καμπίνα; Στην Τριανταφυλλίδη η μόνη που έμεινε είναι η 161, οι άλλες 2 ακούγονται κανονικά.



Στην 250 τους πήγα στην οποία ακόμη και το αυτί σου να κολλήσεις πάνω στη καμπίνα δεν ακούς τίποτα
Σίγουρα λειτουργεί η 163 ακούγεται στα 2 μέτρα ο θόρυβος,
Όσο για την 161 ακούγεται ένα βουητό μόνο αν βάλεις το αυτί σου πάνω της

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπέρα, πρόσεξα κάτι περνώντας απο την αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου αντι να αλλάξουν τις σκουριασμένα καφαο του οτε είδα οτι αλλάξανε απλά τις κλειδαρίες  με νέες ενώ η πόρτα ή και ολο το καφαο είναι μες τη σκουρία. Προφάνως ο αγαπημένος μας οτε αποφάσισε οτι οι κλειδαρίες των καφαο είναι πολύ σημαντικές και το υπόλοιπο καφαο είναι άρτιο καλύπτοντας τα στανταρς εν αντιθέσει με την προστασία των συνδέσεων απο τα καιρικά φαινόμαινα.
> Πιθανόν αυτή η λογική θα γίνεται σε όλη την πόλη.


Ναι πολλά σκουριασμένα τα αφήσαν στη μοίρα τους  :ROFL: 




> Νιώθω  πάρα πολύ τυχερός


Για σένα το κάνουν! Να μην κακομάθεις!




> 17 Ιουνιου αυριο και 3 κλησεις στο 13888 και 3 επισκεψεις στο καταστημα Cosmote στην 28ης Οκτωβριου και δεν ξερουν καν να μου πουν εαν γινεται και πως γινεται να μεταφερθω επιτελους στην ενεργοποιημενη καμπινα...
> Ειμαι εξω φρενων γιατι απο το 13888 δηλωσαν 2 φορες χαμηλο συγχρονισμο και μου ειπαν θα ερθει τεχνικος στο σπιτι για να κανει την μεταβαση στην καμπινα και μετα απο λιγες ωρες μου ερχοταν μηνυμα (αργα το βραδυ), οτι εγιναν οι απαραιτητες ενεργειες και η βλαβη αποκατασταθηκε... ( φυσικα δεν αλλαξε τιποτα...!!! )
> Εννοειται οτι τεχνικος δεν φανηκε ποτε...
> Στο δε καταστημα μεχρι και να με υποβαθμισουν σε Adsl μου προτειναν και μετα να ξανακανω αιτηση για Vdsl για να με βαλουν στην καμπινα...(εκει επαθα 10 εγκεφαλικα μαζεμενα...!!! )...
> Η αλλη μαλιστα στο Καταστημα μου προτεινε να απευθυνθω καπου αλλου....και τις λεω...σαν που αλλου δηλαδη??? να παω στην Vodafone???...Πηγαινετε στην Vodafone μου λεει...!!!!
> Και τις λεω...εσυ δηλαδη τωρα πληρωνεσαι απο τον ΟΤΕ???? Πλακα μου κανεις...( τρελαθηκα φιλοι μου...!!! )
> Τελος παντων εχω ακουσει οτι πιο απιθανο μπορει να σκεφτει ανθρωπινος νους αλλα ΟΛΟΙ νιπτουν τας χειρας τους...!!!
> Οι μισοι δεν καταλαβαινουν καν τι τους λεω και οι αλλοι μισοι δεν ξερουν εαν γινεται και πως γινεται..!!!!!!!! ( Τρελα σκετη...)
> Θυμιζω οτι ειμαι σε Vdsl50 εδω και εναμιση ακριβως χρονο...και παιρνω απο το κεντρο της 28ης κλειδωνοντας στα 25Mbps περιπου....
> ...


Καλό κουράγιο.




> Στην 250 τους πήγα στην οποία ακόμη και το αυτί σου να κολλήσεις πάνω στη καμπίνα δεν ακούς τίποτα
> Σίγουρα λειτουργεί η 163 ακούγεται στα 2 μέτρα ο θόρυβος,
> Όσο για την 161 ακούγεται ένα βουητό μόνο αν βάλεις το αυτί σου πάνω της


Ανάποδα, στο 250 ακούγεται κανονικά και στο 161 το βουητό είναι από το μαγαζί δίπλα, τέλως πάντων όπου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα είναι ενεργό.

----------


## didakos

> Ανάποδα, στο 250 ακούγεται κανονικά και στο 161 το βουητό είναι από το μαγαζί δίπλα, τέλως πάντων όπου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα είναι ενεργό.


Kι όμως δεν ακούγεται η 250 άλλωστε δεν δίνει και διαθεσιμότητα εκεί. Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο που κολλητά (στο 1 μέτρο) στην 250 υπάρχει και μία του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## gemantzu

> Ναι πολλά σκουριασμένα τα αφήσαν στη μοίρα τους 
> 
> 
> 
> Για σένα το κάνουν! Να μην κακομάθεις!
> 
> 
> 
> Καλό κουράγιο.
> ...


Και σε μένα βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα αλλά @@. Λες να κάναν καμμιά πατάτα; Η ακόμα χειρότερα, ο εξοπλισμός να μην επαρκεί και να καλύψανε τις υπάρχουσες γραμμές;;; (μου είχε πει ένας τεχνικός ότι σε κάθε καμπίνα βάζουν μια κάρτα που δέχεται χ συνδέσεις, όταν καλυφθεί αυτός ο αριθμός πρέπει να προσθέσουν άλλη κάρτα για επέκταση).

----------


## jkoukos

Κάθε DSLAM στις νέες καμπίνες, έχει δυνατότητα 6 καρτών και η κάθε μία από αυτές έχει 48 πόρτες για σύνδεση πελατών. Δηλαδή 288 συνολικές συνδέσεις.
Ο μέσος όρος των παλιών καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ είναι περίπου έως 250 συνδέσεις, οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα χωρητικότητας.
Συνήθως το DSLAM έχει και τις 6 κάρτες και θα μου φαινόταν παράξενο να μην ισχύει αυτό. Μπορεί βέβαια να υπάρχει έλειψη σε άλλες περιοχές (π.χ. λόγω βλαβών ή αυξημένης ζήτησης) και προσωρινά να τις έχουν πάρει από τις νέες καμπίνες, αλλά αυτό έχει να κάνει με προβλήματα διαθεσιμότητας τοπικά και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Τι να πούμε και εμείς που μείναμε με το στο χέρι τόσο καιρό με της λαλακιες τους  :Smile:

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Kι όμως δεν ακούγεται η 250 άλλωστε δεν δίνει και διαθεσιμότητα εκεί. Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο που κολλητά (στο 1 μέτρο) στην 250 υπάρχει και μία του ΟΤΕ.


250 είναι η του ΟΤΕ. Η vodafone είναι η 003. Για άλλες λέμε τόση ώρα;  :Razz: 




> Κάθε DSLAM στις νέες καμπίνες, έχει δυνατότητα 6 καρτών και η κάθε μία από αυτές έχει 48 πόρτες για σύνδεση πελατών. Δηλαδή 288 συνολικές συνδέσεις.
> Ο μέσος όρος των παλιών καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ είναι περίπου έως 250 συνδέσεις, οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα χωρητικότητας.
> Συνήθως το DSLAM έχει και τις 6 κάρτες και θα μου φαινόταν παράξενο να μην ισχύει αυτό. Μπορεί βέβαια να υπάρχει έλειψη σε άλλες περιοχές (π.χ. λόγω βλαβών ή αυξημένης ζήτησης) και προσωρινά να τις έχουν πάρει από τις νέες καμπίνες, αλλά αυτό έχει να κάνει με προβλήματα διαθεσιμότητας τοπικά και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.


Άρα το άνω όριο είναι η χωρητικότητα των παλιών του ΟΤΕ; Δηλαδή εάν αυτές είναι φουλ δεν γίνεται κάτι, ναι;




> Τι να πούμε και εμείς που μείναμε με το στο χέρι τόσο καιρό με της λαλακιες τους


Να κάνουμε κάποιο club;  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

> Άρα το άνω όριο είναι η χωρητικότητα των παλιών του ΟΤΕ; Δηλαδή εάν αυτές είναι φουλ δεν γίνεται κάτι, ναι;


Λογικό δεν το βλέπεις; Κάθε παλιά καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ συνδέεται με πεπερασμένο αριθμό οικοδομών. Αυτό είναι το όριο, από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για FTTC και VDSL.
Γιατί νομίζεις υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που σου λένε "έλλειψη ακραίου δικτύου" και μπαίνεις σε λίστα αναμονής μέχρι να ελευθερωθεί κάποιο ζεύγος;

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μα φυσικά, απλά ήθελα την επιβεβαίωση από εσένα που τα ξέρεις καλύτερα.
Άρα για αύξηση χωρητικότητας μιλάμε για εγκατάσταση νέων adsl kv, από εκεί και πέρα θα πρέπει να μετακινήσουν καλώδια από μερικές οικοδομές;; Χρονοβόρα και δύσκολη διαδικασία...

ga92 καλό κουράγιο...αν και δε βλέπω να βρίσκεις σύνδεση...

gemantzu κάντους κάθε μέρα αίτηση μέχρι να τρελαθούν και να σε συνδέσουν για να ησυχάσουν  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει αναβάθμιση του χάλκινου δικτύου. Μόνο σε εξαιρετικά σπάνιες περιπτώσεις, όπου όντως υπάρχει μόνιμο διαχρονικό πρόβλημα λόγω ελάχιστων γραμμών σε περιοχή που αυξήθηκαν οι οικοδομές.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Έτσι έγινε εδώ πέρα σε πολλές περιοχές, γιατί ο καθένας είτε έχτισε είτε αποφάσισε να κάνει σοφίτα να νοικιάζει, είτε το υπόγειο, είτε ξέρω και γω... δηλαδή όλοι αυτοί που δεν μπορούν να βρουν γραμμή καλή τύχη, κρίμα. Η μισή πόλη και τα μαγαζιά παίζουν με ασύρματο  :ROFL:

----------


## gemantzu

> Έτσι έγινε εδώ πέρα σε πολλές περιοχές, γιατί ο καθένας είτε έχτισε είτε αποφάσισε να κάνει σοφίτα να νοικιάζει, είτε το υπόγειο, είτε ξέρω και γω... δηλαδή όλοι αυτοί που δεν μπορούν να βρουν γραμμή καλή τύχη, κρίμα. Η μισή πόλη και τα μαγαζιά παίζουν με ασύρματο


Από όσο ξέρω, σπάσανε και  ΠΑΡΑ  πολλά σπίτια από 3αρό4άρια σε γκαρσονιέρες...

Επίσης, δυστυχώς η Vodafone θέλει 3-4 εργάσιμες κάθε φορά για να με πάρει τηλέφωνο να μου δώσει προσφορά...

----------


## jkoukos

> Έτσι έγινε εδώ πέρα σε πολλές περιοχές, γιατί ο καθένας είτε έχτισε είτε αποφάσισε να κάνει σοφίτα να νοικιάζει, είτε το υπόγειο, είτε ξέρω και γω... δηλαδή όλοι αυτοί που δεν μπορούν να βρουν γραμμή καλή τύχη, κρίμα. Η μισή πόλη και τα μαγαζιά παίζουν με ασύρματο


Αυτά δεν είναι μόνιμα προβλήματα, αλλά τοπικά σε κάποιες περιοχές για διάφορους νόμιμους ή μη λόγους. Το ότι έγιναν γκαρσονιέρες π.χ. για φοιτητές, κάποια στιγμή θα απελευθερωθεί η γραμμή.
Αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις που το σχέδιο πόλεως προέβλεπε για δεκαετίες μέχρι 2όροφα ή 3όροφα κτίρια και ξαφνικά άλλαξε και σε 5-10 χρόνια χτίστηκαν πολυκατοικίες με περισσότερους ορόφους και 3-5 διαμερίσματα στον καθένα. Εκεί που είχες το πολύ 2-3 συνδέσεις ανά οικοδομή, τώρα έχεις το λιγότερο τις 10πλάσσιες. Εκεί είναι μόνιμο και διαχρονικό το πρόβλημα και υπαρκτό στα πολύ μεγάλα και πυκνοκατοικημένα αστικά κέντρα.
Πολλές φορές ακόμη και σήμερα βρίσκεις PCM συνδέσεις τηλεφωνίας, που ωστόσο δεν υποστηρίζουν DSL (μόνο dial-up).

----------


## 3llinas

> Μόλις ήρθανε από το σπίτι κάτι παιδιά από προωθητική εταιρία για λογαριασμό της wind να με πείσουν ότι έχουνε ενεργοποιηθει οι καμπίνες στην Μανώλη Τριανταφυλλίδη. Είναι η 4η φορά που με επισκέπτονται ισχυριζόμενοι κάτι τέτοιο. Γέλασα πολύ πάντως όταν τους πήγα κάτω να ακούσουμε την καμπίνα και να διαπιστώσουν ότι δεν λειτουργεί.


Ναι και εμένα χτες και καλά να κάνουν  έρευνα.... Κάθε δεύτερη λέξη παπατζα. Πριν κάνα 3 μηνο είχαν περάσει Δωδώνης και εκεί να επιμένουν τους λέω παιδιά μην λέτε ψέματα για να βάλετε μια γραμμή έλεος.... Και μετά μου έλεγαν έχουμε ενεργούς απέναντι και καλά. Ειδικά αυτοι που πάνε από γειτονιά σε γείτονια είναι ότι χειρότερο

----------


## ga92

> Μα φυσικά, απλά ήθελα την επιβεβαίωση από εσένα που τα ξέρεις καλύτερα.
> Άρα για αύξηση χωρητικότητας μιλάμε για εγκατάσταση νέων adsl kv, από εκεί και πέρα θα πρέπει να μετακινήσουν καλώδια από μερικές οικοδομές;; Χρονοβόρα και δύσκολη διαδικασία...
> 
> ga92 καλό κουράγιο...αν και δε βλέπω να βρίσκεις σύνδεση...
> 
> gemantzu κάντους κάθε μέρα αίτηση μέχρι να τρελαθούν και να σε συνδέσουν για να ησυχάσουν



Έχω ήδη ένα τρίμηνο και προχωράω, τουλάχιστον η Wind δίνει τα 50gb και πιάνω αρκετά καλό 4g εδώ στην Ανατολή. Επίσης πήρα τηλ κοσμοτε να μου δωσει προσφορα για vdsl γιατι ενεργοποιηθηκε η καμπινα εδω και εβλεπε μεχρι 100mbps. Mετα πηρα βονταφον να μου δωσει προσφορα αλλα δεν μπορει να δει στην οδο που μενω οτι πιανω vdsl και βλεπει μονο dsl και οταν εξηγω οτι ειμαι στη διπλανη οδο μου λενε οτι μπορει να πιανει η διπλα πολυκατοικια και η δικη μου οχι ενω εξυπηρετουνται απο το ιδιο καφαο...Πραγματικη εκπαιδευση γινεται σε αυτες τις εταιρειες στους υπαλληλους. Σημερα εκανα αιτηση ακυρωση wind και περιμενω να με παρουν τηλ για να ακυρωσω την αιτηση για νεα γραμμη και θα κανω στον οτε και ας δωσω παραπανω λεφτα. Το πηρα αποφαση οτι θα μου τα τρωει ο Οτε απο εδω και περα, η βονταφον ειναι απο τις πλεον ανοργανωτες εταιρειες η wind δε ξερω τι κανει τοσο καιρο και περιμενω για μια συνδεση ενα τριμηνο σε περιοδο που εχουν ξενοικιασει κιολας φοιτητες οπως λετε

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Καλά μη το λες, υπάρχουν άπειροι χώροι που έγιναν σπίτια και σε παλιές οικοδομές με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχουν γραμμές σε όλα τα KV του ADSL. 

Γενικότερα γέμισε η πόλη σπίτια με τον ΟΤΕ να μην είναι πρόθυμος να καλύψει τους πάντες

Εννοειται να κάνουμε κλαμπ Μαδ. Θα το πούμε π-ΟΤΕ στα Γιάννενα :P

----------


## gemantzu

Εγώ σήμερα είχα τηλέφωνο για να μου που ότι φτιάξαν το σταθερό, και ξανά ζήτησα έλεγχο vdsl και μου είπαν άλλα αντί άλλων. Ότι δηλαδή το λάθος το έκανε ο ΟΤΕ στην καμπίνα, και ότι προχωράει η αίτηση κανονικά και περιμένουμε πότε θα μας πει ο ΟΤΕ  :Smile:  Πραγματικά νιώθω ενημερωμένος πλήρως

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Έχω ήδη ένα τρίμηνο και προχωράω, τουλάχιστον η Wind δίνει τα 50gb και πιάνω αρκετά καλό 4g εδώ στην Ανατολή. Επίσης πήρα τηλ κοσμοτε να μου δωσει προσφορα για vdsl γιατι ενεργοποιηθηκε η καμπινα εδω και εβλεπε μεχρι 100mbps. Mετα πηρα βονταφον να μου δωσει προσφορα αλλα δεν μπορει να δει στην οδο που μενω οτι πιανω vdsl και βλεπει μονο dsl και οταν εξηγω οτι ειμαι στη διπλανη οδο μου λενε οτι μπορει να πιανει η διπλα πολυκατοικια και η δικη μου οχι ενω εξυπηρετουνται απο το ιδιο καφαο...Πραγματικη εκπαιδευση γινεται σε αυτες τις εταιρειες στους υπαλληλους. Σημερα εκανα αιτηση ακυρωση wind και περιμενω να με παρουν τηλ για να ακυρωσω την αιτηση για νεα γραμμη και θα κανω στον οτε και ας δωσω παραπανω λεφτα. Το πηρα αποφαση οτι θα μου τα τρωει ο Οτε απο εδω και περα, η βονταφον ειναι απο τις πλεον ανοργανωτες εταιρειες η wind δε ξερω τι κανει τοσο καιρο και περιμενω για μια συνδεση ενα τριμηνο σε περιοδο που εχουν ξενοικιασει κιολας φοιτητες οπως λετε


 :ROFL: 




> Καλά μη το λες, υπάρχουν άπειροι χώροι που έγιναν σπίτια και σε παλιές οικοδομές με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχουν γραμμές σε όλα τα KV του ADSL. 
> 
> Γενικότερα γέμισε η πόλη σπίτια με τον ΟΤΕ να μην είναι πρόθυμος να καλύψει τους πάντες
> 
> Εννοειται να κάνουμε κλαμπ Μαδ. Θα το πούμε π-ΟΤΕ στα Γιάννενα :P


 :One thumb up: 




> Εγώ σήμερα είχα τηλέφωνο για να μου που ότι φτιάξαν το σταθερό, και ξανά ζήτησα έλεγχο vdsl και μου είπαν άλλα αντί άλλων. Ότι δηλαδή το λάθος το έκανε ο ΟΤΕ στην καμπίνα, και ότι προχωράει η αίτηση κανονικά και περιμένουμε πότε θα μας πει ο ΟΤΕ  Πραγματικά νιώθω ενημερωμένος πλήρως


Περιμένει η vodafone να της πει ο ΟΤΕ για τη δικια της καμπινα. Μάλιστα.  :ROFL:   :Bless:

----------


## gemantzu

> Περιμένει η vodafone να της πει ο ΟΤΕ για τη δικια της καμπινα. Μάλιστα.


Μήπως να μαζευτούμε καμμιά δεκαριά να κάνουμε δικό μας ISP στα γιάννενα; Έτσι όπως τα έχουν κάνει θα τους πάρουμε και τα σώβρακα... :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Μήπως να μαζευτούμε καμμιά δεκαριά να κάνουμε δικό μας ISP στα γιάννενα; Έτσι όπως τα έχουν κάνει θα τους πάρουμε και τα σώβρακα...


Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω το αποτέλεσμα αυτού του πράγματος.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Άπατο θα πάει γιατι δε θα έχει την εμπορική απήχηση και ασφάλεια που νιώθει ο μέσος χρήστης με εταιρίες που πλημμυρίζουν την τηλεόραση με διαφημίσεις ενώ μας αρμέγουν κανονικά βάση ποιότητας-τιμολογιακού κόστους-οφέλη πακέτου.

----------


## sdikr

> Άπατο θα πάει γιατι δε θα έχει την εμπορική απήχηση και ασφάλεια που νιώθει ο μέσος χρήστης με εταιρίες που πλημμυρίζουν την τηλεόραση με διαφημίσεις ενώ μας αρμέγουν κανονικά βάση ποιότητας-τιμολογιακού κόστους-οφέλη πακέτου.


Ναι αυτό θα είναι το πρόβλημα.
Πραγματικά ψάξτε λίγο τα κόστη που θα είχε κάποιος, χωρίς να βάλει την διαφήμιση μέσα για να παρέχει αυτή την υπηρεσία

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μήπως να μαζευτούμε καμμιά δεκαριά να κάνουμε δικό μας ISP στα γιάννενα; Έτσι όπως τα έχουν κάνει θα τους πάρουμε και τα σώβρακα...


Άμα βάλεις μερικά εκατομμύρια κεφάλαιο γίνεται, αλλιώς...  :Smile:  , όπως λέει και ο sdikr το κόστος είναι πολύ μεγάλο.
Η λύση είναι επιπλέον παίχτες τύπου inalan/hcn ή νέος από το εξωτερικό.

----------


## gemantzu

Στα αλήθεια τώρα; Νόμιζα ότι το /s ήταν implied. Anyway...

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Στα αλήθεια τώρα; Νόμιζα ότι το /s ήταν implied. Anyway...


Κουβέντα να γίνεται μιας και δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε και κάτι άλλο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Σε οχτώ μέρες τελειώνει και το 2 τρίμηνο του 2020 και υπάρχουν καμπίνες που δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα. Τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Μπορούν να πάρουν κι άλλη παράταση; Θα προλάβουν να τις ενεργοποιήσουν; Θα έχουν κάποια επίπτωση ή απλά δεν τρέχει τίποτα;

----------


## Iris07

Ότι θες μπορεί να γίνει..  :Cool: 

Η Wind πήρε παράταση 9 μήνες ακόμη για Aθήνα.. ενώ θέλει 6 μήνες να λήξει η προθεσμία της..
επειδή απλά η EETT δεν έχει βγάλει μία απόφαση εδώ και 1 χρόνο, που η Wind θεωρεί (λέει) σημαντική..

----------


## gemantzu

> Σε οχτώ μέρες τελειώνει και το 2 τρίμηνο του 2020 και υπάρχουν καμπίνες που δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα. Τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Μπορούν να πάρουν κι άλλη παράταση; Θα προλάβουν να τις ενεργοποιήσουν; Θα έχουν κάποια επίπτωση ή απλά δεν τρέχει τίποτα;


Δες παραπάνω, εδώ η καμπίνα μου ήταν για Q4/2019 και ακόμα ίντερνετ δεν έχουμε...

----------


## Deathsender

Το μονο που μπορω να δω στην καμπινα ειναι ενα '063' που μπορω σε ποιο Q θα ενεργοποιηθουν και καλα(την λιστα);Ευχαριστω.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Το μονο που μπορω να δω στην καμπινα ειναι ενα '063' που μπορω σε ποιο Q θα ενεργοποιηθουν και καλα(την λιστα);Ευχαριστω.


Γενικά τώρα είναι όλες για Q2 με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις που πήγαν Q3. Όσες δεν προλάβουν τώρα θα τις πάνε και αυτές για Q3.
Για αυτό που ζητάς: θα βρεις πρώτα σε ποιό adsl-kv αντιστοιχεί (αριθμό), θα είναι κάπου κοντά ή και ακριβώς δίπλα. 
Έπειτα θα βρεις το αστικό κέντρο (κωδικός) που το καλύπτει. Για το 28ης Οκτ., δηλ. σχεδόν όλα τα καφάο στο κέντρο είναι το 495, για το Περιβλέπτου, δηλ Ανατολή είναι το 1218. 
Στη λίστα ψάχνεις όποιο αριθμό θες είτε του αστικού είτε του καφάο είτε όνομα. Π.χ. για adsl καφάο 666 το οποίο ανήκει στο αστικό κέντρο 28ης μπορείς να ψάξεις είτε 495-666 είτε 666 σκέτο.

Appendix2.zip

Πριν μερικές σελίδες βγήκε και μια παράταση της EETT για μερικά καφάο, ρίξε και μια ματιά εκεί. Το μήνυμα με τον σύνδεσμο:



```
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/951660-VDSL-%CE%99%CF%89%CE%AC%CE%BD%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BA%CE%AD%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF?p=6822915#post6822915
```

----------


## ga92

Εγω εκανα αιτηση την Πεμπτη στην cosmote για vdsl, το Σαββατο μου ειπαν οτι προχωραει η αιτηση και την καταχωρουν και σημερα το πρωι μου ηρθε μηνυμα οτι υπαρχει ελειψη δικτυου στην περιοχη (Ανατολη)...Δεν θα δουμε συνδεση ποτε σε αυτη την πολη

----------


## gemantzu

> Εγω εκανα αιτηση την Πεμπτη στην cosmote για vdsl, το Σαββατο μου ειπαν οτι προχωραει η αιτηση και την καταχωρουν και σημερα το πρωι μου ηρθε μηνυμα οτι υπαρχει ελειψη δικτυου στην περιοχη (Ανατολη)...Δεν θα δουμε συνδεση ποτε σε αυτη την πολη


Σε ποιό σημείο είσαι περίπου; Ποιά καμπίνα;

----------


## BeyondMAD

Με κάθε μέρα και με κάθε μήνυμα γίνεται όλο και πιο φανερό το πόσο λάθος ήταν η επένδυση σε FTTC...  :Thumb down:

----------


## gemantzu

> Με κάθε μέρα και με κάθε μήνυμα γίνεται όλο και πιο φανερό το πόσο λάθος ήταν η επένδυση σε FTTC...


Ξέρουμε πόσο δύσκολο / εύκολο είναι να γίνει η μετάβαση σε FTTH? Τεράστιο λάθος και με πολύ κοντή ημερομηνία λήξης... Πόσο μάλλον εδώ, σκέψου πότε θα ξανά επενδύσουν σε κάτι παραπάνω...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Με κάθε μέρα και με κάθε μήνυμα γίνεται όλο και πιο φανερό το πόσο λάθος ήταν η επένδυση σε FTTC...


Λάθος είναι οι άπειρες καθυστερήσεις που έχουμε και η ανικανότητα όλων τους.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Θα τους κόστιζε σίγουρα περισσότερα χρήματα διότι μιλάμε για πολύ περισσότερο σκάψιμο και μάλλον και σε εξοπλισμό, αλλά θα ήταν μια επένδυση εις βάθος χρόνου, για κάποιο λόγο δεν το έκαναν εδώ αλλά σε άλλη περιοχή (βλ. Περαία).
Και σε μακροχρόνια ανάλυση θα τους καθόταν και φτηνότερο από το FTTC.




> Ξέρουμε πόσο δύσκολο / εύκολο είναι να γίνει η μετάβαση σε FTTH? Τεράστιο λάθος και με πολύ κοντή ημερομηνία λήξης... Πόσο μάλλον εδώ, σκέψου πότε θα ξανά επενδύσουν σε κάτι παραπάνω...


Οι απόψεις εδώ μέσα διχάζουν, κάποιοι πιστεύουν πως δεν γίνεται καν χωρίς τεράστια έξοδα που αναιρεί την αρχική επένδυση σε FTTC παντελώς, αν κάτι τέτοιο όντως ισχύει μιλάμε για 5ετία τουλάχιστον. Ίσως να εμφανιστούν φτηνότερες λύσεις στην πορεία, ή να μην είναι τόσο κοστοβόρο τελικά.




> Λάθος είναι οι άπειρες καθυστερήσεις που έχουμε και η ανικανότητα όλων τους.


Ε κοίτα οι καθυστερήσεις εδώ οφείλονται 99% στο ρεύμα που είναι υπακόλουθο της επιλογής της τεχνολογίας. Η πλειοψηφία των καμπίνων στην πόλη ήταν έτοιμες από πέρσι το καλοκαίρι. Σε ίνα θα είχαμε άλλα έργα που καθυστερούν αλλά σίγουρα όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό (12 μήνες για μερικές περιπτώσεις). Που και να καθυστερούσαν τόσο και να ήμσταν στην ίδια κατάσταση περιμένοντας FTTH θα ήταν παρηγοριά γιατί είναι future-proofed και πολύ ανώτερη υπηρεσία από όλες τις απόψεις. Για την τελική υπηρεσία το FTTH είναι πιο γρήγορο στην Ελλάδα. Το γιατί επέλεξαν το FTTC ενώ ήξεραν ότι θα καθυστερήσει τουλάχιστον 6 μήνες, μπορώ να κάνω πολλές εικασίες.

----------


## gemantzu

> Θα τους κόστιζε σίγουρα περισσότερα χρήματα διότι μιλάμε για πολύ περισσότερο σκάψιμο και μάλλον και σε εξοπλισμό, αλλά θα ήταν μια επένδυση εις βάθος χρόνου, για κάποιο λόγο δεν το έκαναν εδώ αλλά σε άλλη περιοχή (βλ. Περαία).
> Και σε μακροχρόνια ανάλυση θα τους καθόταν και φτηνότερο από το FTTC.
> 
> 
> 
> Οι απόψεις εδώ μέσα διχάζουν, κάποιοι πιστεύουν πως δεν γίνεται καν χωρίς τεράστια έξοδα που αναιρεί την αρχική επένδυση σε FTTC παντελώς, αν κάτι τέτοιο όντως ισχύει μιλάμε για 5ετία τουλάχιστον. Ίσως να εμφανιστούν φτηνότερες λύσεις στην πορεία, ή να μην είναι τόσο κοστοβόρο τελικά.
> 
> 
> 
> Ε κοίτα οι καθυστερήσεις εδώ οφείλονται 99% στο ρεύμα που είναι υπακόλουθο της επιλογής της τεχνολογίας. Η πλειοψηφία των καμπίνων στην πόλη ήταν έτοιμες από πέρσι το καλοκαίρι. Σε ίνα θα είχαμε άλλα έργα που καθυστερούν αλλά σίγουρα όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό (12 μήνες για μερικές περιπτώσεις). Που και να καθυστερούσαν τόσο και να ήμσταν στην ίδια κατάσταση περιμένοντας FTTH θα ήταν παρηγοριά γιατί είναι future-proofed και πολύ ανώτερη υπηρεσία από όλες τις απόψεις. Για την τελική υπηρεσία το FTTH είναι πιο γρήγορο στην Ελλάδα. Το γιατί επέλεξαν το FTTC ενώ ήξεραν ότι θα καθυστερήσει τουλάχιστον 6 μήνες, μπορώ να κάνω πολλές εικασίες.


Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι λόγω παράδοσης. Αν δεν επενδύσουμε αρκετά αργά σε παρωχημένη τεχνολογία, δεν είμαστε Ελλάδα ρε παιδί μου...

----------


## man

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Διαβάζοντας τακτικά το συγκεκριμένο thread βρίσκομαι και εγώ σε μια φάση μεταξύ θυμού και απογοήτευσης. Μένω μέσα στο κάστρο και με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο για προσφορά vdsl vodafone. Μου είπαν ότι θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 50αρα και ρωτώντας τους αν μπορώ και για 100αρα, μου είπαν ότι θα επικοινωνήσουν αργότερα. 2 μέρες μετά του ξαναπαίρνω και μαντέψτε.... δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Εμένα στο κάστρο δεν με βλέπω να χαμογελάω σύντομα....

----------


## ga92

> Σε ποιό σημείο είσαι περίπου; Ποιά καμπίνα;


Στη Βενιζελου στην αρχη!!

----------


## gemantzu

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Διαβάζοντας τακτικά το συγκεκριμένο thread βρίσκομαι και εγώ σε μια φάση μεταξύ θυμού και απογοήτευσης. Μένω μέσα στο κάστρο και με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο για προσφορά vdsl vodafone. Μου είπαν ότι θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 50αρα και ρωτώντας τους αν μπορώ και για 100αρα, μου είπαν ότι θα επικοινωνήσουν αργότερα. 2 μέρες μετά του ξαναπαίρνω και μαντέψτε.... δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Εμένα στο κάστρο δεν με βλέπω να χαμογελάω σύντομα....


Έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα, τι να λέμε τώρα. Εγώ παίρνω τηλέφωνο κάθε μέρα και ρωτάω, μπας και το δουν σαν θέμα κόστους (μας κοστίζει χ ευρώ κάθε μέρα με τους τρελούς στα Γιάννενα, ας τις δώσουμε να σταματήσουν να παίρνουν τηλέφωνο) και λειτουργήσουν επιτέλους. Ακόμα απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει στο σε ποιά φάση βρίσκεται η σύνδεση μου, από το τμήμα αναβαθμίσεων με στέλνουν στους τεχνίκους και πάλι πίσω.

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Και το τραγικό τις υπόθεσης είναι ότι όλοι οι γνωστοί που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για vdsl έχουν ήδη διαθεσιμότητα και άτομα σαν εμάς που θα βάζαμε από την πρώτη μέρα, είμαστε ακόμα στο περίμενε.

----------


## gemantzu

> Και το τραγικό τις υπόθεσης είναι ότι όλοι οι γνωστοί που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για vdsl έχουν ήδη διαθεσιμότητα και άτομα σαν εμάς που θα βάζαμε από την πρώτη μέρα, είμαστε ακόμα στο περίμενε.


Καλά και εσύ, μην γίνεσαι υπερβολικός.... Στο χωριό μου στο Αίγιο οι γονείς μου έχουν μέσω Rural 50 down, 20+ up (wtf?).

----------


## man

> Έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα, τι να λέμε τώρα. Εγώ παίρνω τηλέφωνο κάθε μέρα και ρωτάω


Ναι έτσι είναι! Πολλά τηλέφωνα και από τη δική μου την πλευρά και η απαντήσεις είναι οι ίδιες: "Δεν έχετε διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl" και "δεν γνωρίζουμε πότε θα είναι δαθέσιμη στη περιοχή σας"

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι λόγω παράδοσης. Αν δεν επενδύσουμε αρκετά αργά σε παρωχημένη τεχνολογία, δεν είμαστε Ελλάδα ρε παιδί μου...


 :Razz:  Ο πιό πιθανός λόγος είναι ότι το έκαναν για να κερδίσουν καμιά δεκάρα στα έξοδα για να εμφανιστεί στα βραχυπρόθεσμα κέρδη και γιατί δεν πίστευαν ότι θα έβαζε πολύς κόσμος (που με FTTH θα έβαζαν περισσότεροι γιατί βγαίνει πιο φτηνό με επιδότηση). Μη ξεχάσουμε ότι δεν έχουν αποσβέσει το χαλκό του ΟΤΕ ακόμα 1000 φορές.




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Διαβάζοντας τακτικά το συγκεκριμένο thread βρίσκομαι και εγώ σε μια φάση μεταξύ θυμού και απογοήτευσης. Μένω μέσα στο κάστρο και με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο για προσφορά vdsl vodafone. Μου είπαν ότι θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 50αρα και ρωτώντας τους αν μπορώ και για 100αρα, μου είπαν ότι θα επικοινωνήσουν αργότερα. 2 μέρες μετά του ξαναπαίρνω και μαντέψτε.... δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Εμένα στο κάστρο δεν με βλέπω να χαμογελάω σύντομα....


Δεν έχει καμπίνες στο κάστρο ;;




> Και το τραγικό τις υπόθεσης είναι ότι όλοι οι γνωστοί που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για vdsl έχουν ήδη διαθεσιμότητα και άτομα σαν εμάς που θα βάζαμε από την πρώτη μέρα, είμαστε ακόμα στο περίμενε.


Πάντα έτσι γίνεται  :Razz: 




> Καλά και εσύ, μην γίνεσαι υπερβολικός.... Στο χωριό μου στο Αίγιο οι γονείς μου έχουν μέσω Rural 50 down, 20+ up (wtf?).


Το μεγάλο (και καλά) upload στο rural ήταν απαιτούμενο από το έργο. Στα υπόλοιπα που δεν έχει απαιτούμενα (ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην εεττ) βλέπεις πόσο πολύ δίνουν. 




> Ναι έτσι είναι! Πολλά τηλέφωνα και από τη δική μου την πλευρά και η απαντήσεις είναι οι ίδιες: "Δεν έχετε διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl" και "δεν γνωρίζουμε πότε θα είναι δαθέσιμη στη περιοχή σας"


Ποιά καμπίνα;;

----------


## jkoukos

Μια υπενθύμιση όσον αφορά το "_FTTH θα έβαζαν περισσότεροι γιατί βγαίνει πιο φτηνό με επιδότηση_". Η επιδότηση ήρθε ως "τυράκι" σε εμάς τους πελάτες και ταυτόχρονα στους παρόχους.
Χωρίς αυτήν, κανείς σχεδόν δεν θα έβαζε, όπως δεν το κάνουν ούτε οι μισοί σε συνδέσεις FTTC αλλά παραμένουν με την ADSL. Ταυτόχρονα δίνουν κίνητρο στους παρόχους να αναπτύσσουν τέτοια δίκτυα, παρόλη την μικρή ζήτηση.
Απόδειξη, ότι πολλοί από εμάς δεν θα κάναμε συνδέσεις FTTH, είναι η περίπτωση της Inalan. Ζήτημα είναι αν στις περιοχές που έχει παρουσία, το 5% (και πολύ λέω) συνδέονται με το δίκτυό της.

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

@BeyondMad μιας και φαίνεται να γνωρίζεις την κατάσταση. Γιατί ενώ η καμπίνα έχει πάρει ρεύμα εδώ και κανένα μήνα δεν έχουν δώσει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα; Τί μπορεί να παίζει; Η καμπίνα είναι η 237 του ΟΤΕ και η 17 η καινούρια της Vodafone.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μια υπενθύμιση όσον αφορά το "_FTTH θα έβαζαν περισσότεροι γιατί βγαίνει πιο φτηνό με επιδότηση_". Η επιδότηση ήρθε ως "τυράκι" σε εμάς τους πελάτες και ταυτόχρονα στους παρόχους.
> Χωρίς αυτήν, κανείς σχεδόν δεν θα έβαζε, όπως δεν το κάνουν ούτε οι μισοί σε συνδέσεις FTTC αλλά παραμένουν με την ADSL. Ταυτόχρονα δίνουν κίνητρο στους παρόχους να αναπτύσσουν τέτοια δίκτυα, παρόλη την μικρή ζήτηση.
> Απόδειξη, ότι πολλοί από εμάς δεν θα κάναμε συνδέσεις FTTH, είναι η περίπτωση της Inalan. Ζήτημα είναι αν στις περιοχές που έχει παρουσία, το 5% (και πολύ λέω) συνδέονται με το δίκτυό της.


Φυσικά! Χωρίς το κουπόνι ξεφεύγει και πάλι καλά που βγήκε και αυτό γιατί αλλιώς... Όσοι δεν έβαλαν inalan θα έχουν τους λόγους τους, όποιοι και αν είναι αυτοί.




> @BeyondMad μιας και φαίνεται να γνωρίζεις την κατάσταση. Γιατί ενώ η καμπίνα έχει πάρει ρεύμα εδώ και κανένα μήνα δεν έχουν δώσει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα; Τί μπορεί να παίζει; Η καμπίνα είναι η 237 του ΟΤΕ και η 17 η καινούρια της Vodafone.


Την έχουν για 2ο τρίμηνο το οποίο λήγει σε 6 μέρες. Το εάν θα προλάβουν θα το διαπιστώσουμε σύντομα. Λογικά κάνουν ελέγχους (?).
Αν ακούγεται πάντως (ανεμιστήρες) όταν πας κοντά, θα έλεγα πολύ σύντομα. Διαφορετικά, και εσύ στο κλαμπ της αναμονής  :Whistle:

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

> Την έχουν για 2ο τρίμηνο το οποίο λήγει σε 6 μέρες. Το εάν θα προλάβουν θα το διαπιστώσουμε σύντομα. Λογικά κάνουν ελέγχους (?).
> Αν ακούγεται πάντως (ανεμιστήρες) όταν πας κοντά, θα έλεγα πολύ σύντομα. Διαφορετικά, και εσύ στο κλαμπ της αναμονής


Ναι ακούγονται οι ανεμιστήρες εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου. Άντε να δούμε γιατί το υπάρχον upload δεν παλεύεται άλλο.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Inalan και HCN θα βάλουν όσοι τις γνωρίζουν και επίσης θα βάλει ο φοιτητής που θέλει Ίντερνετ. Η μάνα που θα θέλει τηλέφωνο θα πάει σε προσφορά με το χαμηλότερο παγιο

----------


## jkoukos

> Φυσικά! Χωρίς το κουπόνι ξεφεύγει και πάλι καλά που βγήκε και αυτό γιατί αλλιώς... Όσοι δεν έβαλαν inalan θα έχουν τους λόγους τους, όποιοι και αν είναι αυτοί.


Ενώ στο FTTH των άλλων παρόχων που ισχύει και το κουπόνι του sfbb, κάνουν ουρά για συνδέσεις.
Δουλευόμαστε μου φαίνεται. Στις περιοχές της Αθήνας που υπάρχουν τέτοια δίκτυα, κι εκεί μετρημένες είναι αυτές οι συνδέσεις.
Γενικά η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία, για Χ λόγους, δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Μην κοιτάς αυτούς που γράφουν σε τεχνολογικά φόρουμ. Πόσοι είναι αυτοί σαν ποσοστό στο σύνολο των ενεργών συνδέσεων στη χώρα; Κάπου στο 0,05%.
Θα το διαπιστώσεις και στην περιοχή σου με τις καμπίνες FTTC, Ούτε οι μισές συνδέσεις δεν θα έχουν VDSL και από αυτές ελάχιστες πάνω από το 50αρι πακέτο.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ναι ακούγονται οι ανεμιστήρες εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου. Άντε να δούμε γιατί το υπάρχον upload δεν παλεύεται άλλο.


Έλα στα τελειώματα είσαι. Θέμα ημερών και αν. Μήπως να έπαιρνες κανά τηλέφωνο;




> Inalan και HCN θα βάλουν όσοι τις γνωρίζουν και επίσης θα βάλει ο φοιτητής που θέλει Ίντερνετ. Η μάνα που θα θέλει τηλέφωνο θα πάει σε προσφορά με το χαμηλότερο παγιο


Δεν βάζουν όλοι και πάλι, για μερικούς είναι πολλά τα λεφτά. Και πάλη η κάλυψή τους είναι απειροελάχιστη.




> Ενώ στο FTTH των άλλων παρόχων που ισχύει και το κουπόνι του sfbb, κάνουν ουρά για συνδέσεις.
> Δουλευόμαστε μου φαίνεται. Στις περιοχές της Αθήνας που υπάρχουν τέτοια δίκτυα, κι εκεί μετρημένες είναι αυτές οι συνδέσεις.
> Γενικά η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία, για Χ λόγους, δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Μην κοιτάς αυτούς που γράφουν σε τεχνολογικά φόρουμ. Πόσοι είναι αυτοί σαν ποσοστό στο σύνολο των ενεργών συνδέσεων στη χώρα; Κάπου στο 0,05%.
> Θα το διαπιστώσεις και στην περιοχή σου με τις καμπίνες FTTC, Ούτε οι μισές συνδέσεις δεν θα έχουν VDSL και από αυτές ελάχιστες πάνω από το 50αρι πακέτο.


Μωρέ ναι το ίδιο λέμε, φαντάσου πόσοι θα βάζανε FTTH χωρίς κουπόνι...
Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι όταν σκέφτονται και το +5€ που κοστίζει η VDSL, τι να γίνει.

----------


## sdikr

> Έλα στα τελειώματα είσαι. Θέμα ημερών και αν. Μήπως να έπαιρνες κανά τηλέφωνο;
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν βάζουν όλοι και πάλι, για μερικούς είναι πολλά τα λεφτά. Και πάλη η κάλυψή τους είναι απειροελάχιστη.
> 
> 
> 
> Μωρέ ναι το ίδιο λέμε, φαντάσου πόσοι θα βάζανε FTTH χωρίς κουπόνι...
> Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι όταν σκέφτονται και το +5€ που κοστίζει η VDSL, τι να γίνει.


Εδώ μιλάνε για τα 26 με 27  των hcn/inalan   στις πιο πολλές φορές ίσως και πιο φθηνά απο κάποιο πακέτο adsl   και όμως συνεχίζουν εκεί με την adsl.

----------


## BeyondMAD

:ROFL:  Μη σου τύχει!  :Bless:  Δυστυχώς δεν είναι όλοι τεχνολογικά ενημερωμένοι.

----------


## gemantzu

> Έλα στα τελειώματα είσαι. Θέμα ημερών και αν. Μήπως να έπαιρνες κανά τηλέφωνο;
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν βάζουν όλοι και πάλι, για μερικούς είναι πολλά τα λεφτά. Και πάλη η κάλυψή τους είναι απειροελάχιστη.
> 
> 
> 
> Μωρέ ναι το ίδιο λέμε, φαντάσου πόσοι θα βάζανε FTTH χωρίς κουπόνι...
> Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι όταν σκέφτονται και το +5€ που κοστίζει η VDSL, τι να γίνει.


Η κουβέντα που ακούω εγώ από τους περισσότερους πάντως είναι: εδώ για 24 πληρώνουμε και έχουμε 6, τι να το κάνω να πληρώνω για 50 και να έχω άντε το πολύ 24; (και μεταξύ μας, έχουν πολύ άδικο :Wink:

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους έτσι μια ενημέρωση για γέλια και για κλάματα. Γνωστός μου που μένει στη Σβώλου και Μαυρογιάννη με διαθεσιμότητα σε οτε και vodafone περιμένει με αίτηση απο το Μάρτιο έως και σήμερα μιλάνε με τη γνωστή δικαιολογία συστημικού λάθους. Τον συμβούλεψα να κάνει καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤΤ καθώς μετά απο τόσο καιρό είναι σκέτη κοροϊδια και έτσι έκανε. 
Στη συνέχεια του ακυρώσανε την αίτηση μετά απο ενοχλήσεις δικιές του τόσο τηλεφωνικές όσο και σε κατάστημα, του ειπαν μετά απο μέρες να περάσει απο κατάστημα να κάνει νέα αίτηση. Πήγε στο κατάστημα έγινε η αίτηση, ακόμα βεβαία στο σύστημα και με το Online εργαλείο δε φαίνεται νέα καταχώρηση αίτησης μονο οι ακυρωμένες.
Αυτή τη βδομάδα τον πήραν τηλέφωνο απο τοπικό κατάστημα της vodafone και τον ενημέρωσαν ότι θα διευθετηθεί το ζήτημα άμεσα για τη σύνδεση και τη Δευτέρα στις 12 θα ενημέρωθει τηλεφωνικός, και συμπλήρωσε η υπάλληλος δε χρειαζόταν η καταγγελία που κάνατε :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :ROFL: 
Δηλαδή τι άλλο να κάνει ένας ενεργός συνδρομητής της εταιρίας αυτής που δε του εκπληρώνουν το αίτημα μιας σύνδεσης για 4 μήνες και πάει για τον 5ο και δε βγάζει άκρη με κανέναν, και χάρη κάνει που δεν έχει μετακινηθεί στην cosmote.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δεν είχε πραγματική διαθεσιμότητα όπως έγινε σε πολλούς από εμάς όταν έβγαλε από λάθος τους, άρα το αίτημα είχε παγώσει όπως και το τρέχων. Η καμπίνα του θα πήγε για Q2 ή πιο κάτω, άρα θα έλεγα η καταγγελία ήταν λίγο άχρηστη. Ε λίγο υπομονή ακόμα εκτός αν πήγε για Q3 οπότε καλό καλοκαίρι, τα ξαναλέμε από το Σεπτέμβρη  :Razz: 




> Η κουβέντα που ακούω εγώ από τους περισσότερους πάντως είναι: εδώ για 24 πληρώνουμε και έχουμε 6, τι να το κάνω να πληρώνω για 50 και να έχω άντε το πολύ 24; (και μεταξύ μας, έχουν πολύ άδικο; )


Αυτός ίσως ήταν και ο λόγος που ονομάζουν τα πακέτα VDSL ώς Fiber για να μη πάει στο νου του κόσμου το «DSL άρα θα πιάνει πολύ λίγα, άρα πάλι θα πληρώνουμε τσάμπα». Ε άμα μιλάμε για καμπίνα έχουν άδικο μιας και θα πιάνουν σχεδόν ότι πληρώνουν αν ο χαλκός δεν είναι άθλιος και η καλωδίωση σωστή, απλά δεν ξέρουν την τεχνολογία για αυτό βλέπουμε τα όσα βλέπουμε.

----------


## gemantzu

> Δεν είχε πραγματική διαθεσιμότητα όπως έγινε σε πολλούς από εμάς όταν έβγαλε από λάθος τους, άρα το αίτημα είχε παγώσει όπως και το τρέχων. Η καμπίνα του θα πήγε για Q2 ή πιο κάτω, άρα θα έλεγα η καταγγελία ήταν λίγο άχρηστη. Ε λίγο υπομονή ακόμα εκτός αν πήγε για Q3 οπότε καλό καλοκαίρι, τα ξαναλέμε από το Σεπτέμβρη 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτός ίσως ήταν και ο λόγος που ονομάζουν τα πακέτα VDSL ώς Fiber για να μη πάει στο νου του κόσμου το «DSL άρα θα πιάνει πολύ λίγα, άρα πάλι θα πληρώνουμε τσάμπα». Ε άμα μιλάμε για καμπίνα έχουν άδικο μιας και θα πιάνουν σχεδόν ότι πληρώνουν αν ο χαλκός δεν είναι άθλιος και η καλωδίωση σωστή, απλά δεν ξέρουν την τεχνολογία για αυτό βλέπουμε τα όσα βλέπουμε.


Ξέρεις τι γίνεται όμως; ΜΙλάω με κόσμο αυτές τις μέρες για το θέμα και μου λένε για ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ σκαμπανεβάσματα στις ταχύτητες... Και να πληρώνει ο άλλος τώρα 40 ευρώ την 50άρα στον ΟΤΕ και να κάνει fail call στο zoom, κατάντια.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Δεν είχε πραγματική διαθεσιμότητα όπως έγινε σε πολλούς από εμάς όταν έβγαλε από λάθος τους, άρα το αίτημα είχε παγώσει όπως και το τρέχων. Η καμπίνα του θα πήγε για Q2 ή πιο κάτω, άρα θα έλεγα η καταγγελία ήταν λίγο άχρηστη. Ε λίγο υπομονή ακόμα εκτός αν πήγε για Q3 οπότε καλό καλοκαίρι, τα ξαναλέμε από το Σεπτέμβρη 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτός ίσως ήταν και ο λόγος που ονομάζουν τα πακέτα VDSL ώς Fiber για να μη πάει στο νου του κόσμου το «DSL άρα θα πιάνει πολύ λίγα, άρα πάλι θα πληρώνουμε τσάμπα». Ε άμα μιλάμε για καμπίνα έχουν άδικο μιας και θα πιάνουν σχεδόν ότι πληρώνουν αν ο χαλκός δεν είναι άθλιος και η καλωδίωση σωστή, απλά δεν ξέρουν την τεχνολογία για αυτό βλέπουμε τα όσα βλέπουμε.


Γιατι Σεπτέμβρη μωρε :P

----------


## gemantzu

> Γιατι Σεπτέμβρη μωρε :P


Μα γιατί τις καμπίνες τις βάζουμε πλέον μόνο για να μην φάμε κανένα πρόστιμο, όχι για να πουλήσουμε υπηρεσία. Άρα, αν πάρει παράταση μια καμπίνα, την πάμε παρά πίσω στο όριο του να ξανά φάμε πρόστιμο.

----------


## jkoukos

Ξέρεις έστω μια περίπτωση που έχει πέσει πρόστιμο μέχρι σήμερα, για αργοπορία στην ολοκλήρωση του προγραμματισμού ή εννοείς κάτι άλλο άσχετο;

----------


## xaker

> Δεν είχε πραγματική διαθεσιμότητα όπως έγινε σε πολλούς από εμάς όταν έβγαλε από λάθος τους, άρα το αίτημα είχε παγώσει όπως και το τρέχων. Η καμπίνα του θα πήγε για Q2 ή πιο κάτω, άρα θα έλεγα η καταγγελία ήταν λίγο άχρηστη. Ε λίγο υπομονή ακόμα εκτός αν πήγε για Q3 οπότε καλό καλοκαίρι, τα ξαναλέμε από το Σεπτέμβρη 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτός ίσως ήταν και ο λόγος που ονομάζουν τα πακέτα VDSL ώς Fiber για να μη πάει στο νου του κόσμου το «DSL άρα θα πιάνει πολύ λίγα, άρα πάλι θα πληρώνουμε τσάμπα». Ε άμα μιλάμε για καμπίνα έχουν άδικο μιας και θα πιάνουν σχεδόν ότι πληρώνουν αν ο χαλκός δεν είναι άθλιος και η καλωδίωση σωστή, απλά δεν ξέρουν την τεχνολογία για αυτό βλέπουμε τα όσα βλέπουμε.


Προσωπικά δε τη θεωρώ άκυρη την καταγγελία αυτή της περίπτωσης είχε διαθεσιμότητα πριν το λάθος με τον οτε και δε τον πήραν τηλέφωνο το πρώτο 15 ήμερο να ενημέρωσουν ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα όπως έγινε στην πλειονότητα όλων εδω μέσα ούτε καν στις  15 μέρες. 
Εδώ μιλάμε για ανευθυνότητα κανείς δε ξέρει τίποτα απο το Μάρτιο και πέφτουνε στην γνωστή επανάληψη του συστημικού προβήματος ή τα ρίχνουνε στον οτε αναλόγως τον υπάλληλο.
Ως καταναλωτής αν δεν έβγαζα άκρη με κανέναν και η μόνη μου λύση ήταν η καταγγελία προφανώς και θα την έκανα δεν έχω να χασω κάτι και ας μη γίνει τίποτα απο το να περιμένω πότε θα ξυπνήσει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος. 
Συν ότι με αυτού του είδους την καταγγελία υποχρεώνεται ο πάροχος να δώσει εξηγήσεις και όχι τις γνωστές αρλούμπες που έχουμε δεί να λέγονται έστω και 20 μέρες μετά την καταγγελία.

----------


## gemantzu

> Ξέρεις έστω μια περίπτωση που έχει πέσει πρόστιμο μέχρι σήμερα, για αργοπορία στην ολοκλήρωση του προγραμματισμού ή εννοείς κάτι άλλο άσχετο;


/s was implied but I am beginning to believe I should put it anyway every time  :Smile:

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ξέρεις τι γίνεται όμως; ΜΙλάω με κόσμο αυτές τις μέρες για το θέμα και μου λένε για ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ σκαμπανεβάσματα στις ταχύτητες... Και να πληρώνει ο άλλος τώρα 40 ευρώ την 50άρα στον ΟΤΕ και να κάνει fail call στο zoom, κατάντια.


Από καμπίνα; Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε την πατήσαμε  :Smile:  Αν και από όσους έβαλαν εδώ από καμπίνα μόνο ένα παράπονο για χαμηλές ταχύτητες είδα πριν κάποιες μέρες.




> Γιατι Σεπτέμβρη μωρε :P


Γιατί πολλές καμπίνες για Q2 (με την παράταση) δεν τις έδωσαν ακόμη, ή τις άφησαν για τελευταία στιγμή όπως κάνουν συνήθως. Εάν τις Q3 (και μάλλον όσες δεν προλάβουν) δεν τις ενεργοποιήσουν Ιούλιο, τον Άυγουστο τον ξεχνάω γιατί πάνε διακοπές  :Razz:  




> Μα γιατί τις καμπίνες τις βάζουμε πλέον μόνο για να μην φάμε κανένα πρόστιμο, όχι για να πουλήσουμε υπηρεσία. Άρα, αν πάρει παράταση μια καμπίνα, την πάμε παρά πίσω στο όριο του να ξανά φάμε πρόστιμο.


 :ROFL: 




> Προσωπικά δε τη θεωρώ άκυρη την καταγγελία αυτή της περίπτωσης είχε διαθεσιμότητα πριν το λάθος με τον οτε και δε τον πήραν τηλέφωνο το πρώτο 15 ήμερο να ενημέρωσουν ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα όπως έγινε στην πλειονότητα όλων εδω μέσα ούτε καν στις  15 μέρες. 
> Εδώ μιλάμε για ανευθυνότητα κανείς δε ξέρει τίποτα απο το Μάρτιο και πέφτουνε στην γνωστή επανάληψη του συστημικού προβήματος ή τα ρίχνουνε στον οτε αναλόγως τον υπάλληλο.
> Ως καταναλωτής αν δεν έβγαζα άκρη με κανέναν και η μόνη μου λύση ήταν η καταγγελία προφανώς και θα την έκανα δεν έχω να χασω κάτι και ας μη γίνει τίποτα απο το να περιμένω πότε θα ξυπνήσει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος. 
> Συν ότι με αυτού του είδους την καταγγελία υποχρεώνεται ο πάροχος να δώσει εξηγήσεις και όχι τις γνωστές αρλούμπες που έχουμε δεί να λέγονται έστω και 20 μέρες μετά την καταγγελία.


Α, τον ξέχασαν; Λάθος μου, καλά τους έκανε. Καλύτερα να σου πουν δεν έχει ακόμη παρά να σε αφήσουν να περιμένεις.
Δυστυχώς μόνο με καταγγελία κάνεις κάτι, τραγική κατάσταση.




> /s was implied but I am beginning to believe I should put it anyway every time


Ξέρεις ότι έχουμε πιάσει πάτο όταν πράγματα τα οποία τα λέμε σαρκαστικά τα εκλαμβάνουμε ως απολύτως σοβαρά γιατί τα ζούμε. Αίσχος καταντήσαμε. Εδώ έβγαλαν πακέτο ADSL 36€, τι να λέμε.

----------


## simon77

> 17 Ιουνιου αυριο και 3 κλησεις στο 13888 και 3 επισκεψεις στο καταστημα Cosmote στην 28ης Οκτωβριου και δεν ξερουν καν να μου πουν εαν γινεται και πως γινεται να μεταφερθω επιτελους στην ενεργοποιημενη καμπινα...
> Ειμαι εξω φρενων γιατι απο το 13888 δηλωσαν 2 φορες χαμηλο συγχρονισμο και μου ειπαν θα ερθει τεχνικος στο σπιτι για να κανει την μεταβαση στην καμπινα και μετα απο λιγες ωρες μου ερχοταν μηνυμα (αργα το βραδυ), οτι εγιναν οι απαραιτητες ενεργειες και η βλαβη αποκατασταθηκε... ( φυσικα δεν αλλαξε τιποτα...!!! )
> Εννοειται οτι τεχνικος δεν φανηκε ποτε...
> Στο δε καταστημα μεχρι και να με υποβαθμισουν σε Adsl μου προτειναν και μετα να ξανακανω αιτηση για Vdsl για να με βαλουν στην καμπινα...(εκει επαθα 10 εγκεφαλικα μαζεμενα...!!! )...
> Η αλλη μαλιστα στο Καταστημα μου προτεινε να απευθυνθω καπου αλλου....και τις λεω...σαν που αλλου δηλαδη??? να παω στην Vodafone???...Πηγαινετε στην Vodafone μου λεει...!!!!
> Και τις λεω...εσυ δηλαδη τωρα πληρωνεσαι απο τον ΟΤΕ???? Πλακα μου κανεις...( τρελαθηκα φιλοι μου...!!! )
> Τελος παντων εχω ακουσει οτι πιο απιθανο μπορει να σκεφτει ανθρωπινος νους αλλα ΟΛΟΙ νιπτουν τας χειρας τους...!!!
> Οι μισοι δεν καταλαβαινουν καν τι τους λεω και οι αλλοι μισοι δεν ξερουν εαν γινεται και πως γινεται..!!!!!!!! ( Τρελα σκετη...)
> Θυμιζω οτι ειμαι σε Vdsl50 εδω και εναμιση ακριβως χρονο...και παιρνω απο το κεντρο της 28ης κλειδωνοντας στα 25Mbps περιπου....
> ...



Τελικα αφου ειδα και αποειδα αποφασισα να παω στο 100αρι και εγω διοτι ακρη με την 50αρα δεν βγαλαμε...
Ο φιλος μου ο τεχνικος μεσολαβησε και με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ...(210- κατι..δεν θυμαμαι τωρα...)
Αφου εξιστορησα ολα τα γεγονοτα και κατεθεσα ολα τα παραπονα μου εμεινε αφωνη η κυρια...και μιλησε για απαραδεκτες καταστασεις...
Τις ζητησα μια εκπτωση λογω και της ταλαιπωριας μου για να παω σε 100αρα και την δεχτηκε...( -5 ευρω στο λογαριασμο μου...εκει συμφωνησαμε)
Φανηκε παντως απο τα λεγομενα της οτι θα πεσουν γκαζια στο καταστημα εδω στα Ιωαννινα ενω εκθειασε και τον τεχνικο τον φιλο μου για την αναλυτικοτητα του και την πρωτοβουλια που πηρε...
Τελος παντων...τελος καλο ολα καλα...εστω και μετα απο περιπετειες αλλα συνηθισαμε πλεον...
Απο την προηγουμενη Τεταρτη εχω 100αρα λοιπον με τα εξης χαρακτηριστικα...

 	                     Upstream  Downstream
Current Rate(kbps) 	 10239 	102397
Max Rate(kbps) 	 59538 	141655
SNR Margin(dB) 	 39.5 	16.4
Line Attenuation(dB) 	  9.4 	5.2
Errors(pkts) 	             0 	3168

Κανενα παραπονο μεχρι τωρα...ολα πολυ καλα...
Ευχομαι συντομα να λυθουν τα θεματα σε ολους...!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ελπίζω να κυλήσει ομαλά! Πάλι καλά που είχες φίλο...

----------


## dimtsiap

> Τελικα αφου ειδα και αποειδα αποφασισα να παω στο 100αρι και εγω διοτι ακρη με την 50αρα δεν βγαλαμε...
> Ο φιλος μου ο τεχνικος μεσολαβησε και με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ...(210- κατι..δεν θυμαμαι τωρα...)
> Αφου εξιστορησα ολα τα γεγονοτα και κατεθεσα ολα τα παραπονα μου εμεινε αφωνη η κυρια...και μιλησε για απαραδεκτες καταστασεις...
> Τις ζητησα μια εκπτωση λογω και της ταλαιπωριας μου για να παω σε 100αρα και την δεχτηκε...( -5 ευρω στο λογαριασμο μου...εκει συμφωνησαμε)
> Φανηκε παντως απο τα λεγομενα της οτι θα πεσουν γκαζια στο καταστημα εδω στα Ιωαννινα ενω εκθειασε και τον τεχνικο τον φιλο μου για την αναλυτικοτητα του και την πρωτοβουλια που πηρε...
> Τελος παντων...τελος καλο ολα καλα...εστω και μετα απο περιπετειες αλλα συνηθισαμε πλεον...
> Απο την προηγουμενη Τεταρτη εχω 100αρα λοιπον με τα εξης χαρακτηριστικα...
> 
>  	                     Upstream  Downstream
> ...


ξέρεις άμα αυτά θα είναι τα τελικά χαρακτηριστικά ή ακόμη δε σου έδωσαν το +10%;

----------


## Spyros z

Καλησπερα παιδια..Λοιπον ακουστε και το δικο μου τραγικο προβλημα που εχει κρατησει περιπου 3.5μηνες.Στις 18 μαρτιου βαζω 100αρα απο την voda.Η γραμμη ειχε τραγικα πολλα σφαλματα αποσυνδεσεις.Αλλαζω εσωτερικη καλωδιωση πρωτα τιποτα.Ερχονται οι τεχνικοι της voda βρισκουν οτι οντως το προβλημα ειναι εκτος σπιτιου.Δηλωνουν βλαβη και ο οτε τους αναφερε πως την ελυσε.Δεν αλλαξε τιποτα.Με αφηνουν να φυγω χωρις το πεναλντι.Παω nova και εκει τα ιδια.Ο τεχνικος της nova ηρθε σε συνδιαστικο μαζι με τον τεχνικο της voda(επειδη αυτη εχεις τις καμπινες στην περιοχη) και ειπαν πως εχει θεμα το εξωτερικο καλωδιο και πως θα δωσουν βλαβη.Η τελικη απαντηση του οτε ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΛΥΣΗΣ.Εγω τωρα τι πρεπει να κανω και που να απευθυνθω ωστε να εχω την σωστη υπηρεσια χωρις σφαλματα και αποσυνδεσεις.

----------


## dimtsiap

Αναλυτική καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και ίσως και στο συνήγορο του καταναλωτή.

- - - Updated - - -

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν οι καμπίνες είναι 17a η 35b;

----------


## gemantzu

> Τελικα αφου ειδα και αποειδα αποφασισα να παω στο 100αρι και εγω διοτι ακρη με την 50αρα δεν βγαλαμε...
> Ο φιλος μου ο τεχνικος μεσολαβησε και με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ...(210- κατι..δεν θυμαμαι τωρα...)
> Αφου εξιστορησα ολα τα γεγονοτα και κατεθεσα ολα τα παραπονα μου εμεινε αφωνη η κυρια...και μιλησε για απαραδεκτες καταστασεις...
> Τις ζητησα μια εκπτωση λογω και της ταλαιπωριας μου για να παω σε 100αρα και την δεχτηκε...( -5 ευρω στο λογαριασμο μου...εκει συμφωνησαμε)
> Φανηκε παντως απο τα λεγομενα της οτι θα πεσουν γκαζια στο καταστημα εδω στα Ιωαννινα ενω εκθειασε και τον τεχνικο τον φιλο μου για την αναλυτικοτητα του και την πρωτοβουλια που πηρε...
> Τελος παντων...τελος καλο ολα καλα...εστω και μετα απο περιπετειες αλλα συνηθισαμε πλεον...
> Απο την προηγουμενη Τεταρτη εχω 100αρα λοιπον με τα εξης χαρακτηριστικα...
> 
>  	                     Upstream  Downstream
> ...


Σε ποιό πόστ ήταν που έγραφε κάποιος ότι παλιά ήταν χειρότερα γιατί ήθελες μέσον να βάλεις γραμμή; Γιατί τώρα τι γίνεται; Και εγώ έχω βάλει γνωστό να ξέρετε και η απάντηση είναι "δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν, εκεί πάνω είναι μπουρδέλο, δεν βγάζω άκρη"

- - - Updated - - -




> Από καμπίνα; Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε την πατήσαμε  Αν και από όσους έβαλαν εδώ από καμπίνα μόνο ένα παράπονο για χαμηλές ταχύτητες είδα πριν κάποιες μέρες.
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί πολλές καμπίνες για Q2 (με την παράταση) δεν τις έδωσαν ακόμη, ή τις άφησαν για τελευταία στιγμή όπως κάνουν συνήθως. Εάν τις Q3 (και μάλλον όσες δεν προλάβουν) δεν τις ενεργοποιήσουν Ιούλιο, τον Άυγουστο τον ξεχνάω γιατί πάνε διακοπές  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ρε συ όντως, το είδα. Κάθε πέρσι και χειρότερα μου φαίνεται. Εμένα πάντως μέχρι τώρα από τη Voda με έχουν συνδέσει με κάιρο. Παίρνω κάθε μέρα τηλέφωνο, κάθε μέρα ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ θα με καλέσει κάποιος (από διαφορετικό τμήμα κάθε φορά) και κάθε φορά στα παπάκια τους.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> ξέρεις άμα αυτά θα είναι τα τελικά χαρακτηριστικά ή ακόμη δε σου έδωσαν το +10%;


Νομίζω μόνον ο ΟΤΕ το δίνει όπου βάλει αυτός καφάο για VDSL.




> Καλησπερα παιδια..Λοιπον ακουστε και το δικο μου τραγικο προβλημα που εχει κρατησει περιπου 3.5μηνες.Στις 18 μαρτιου βαζω 100αρα απο την voda.Η γραμμη ειχε τραγικα πολλα σφαλματα αποσυνδεσεις.Αλλαζω εσωτερικη καλωδιωση πρωτα τιποτα.Ερχονται οι τεχνικοι της voda βρισκουν οτι οντως το προβλημα ειναι εκτος σπιτιου.Δηλωνουν βλαβη και ο οτε τους αναφερε πως την ελυσε.Δεν αλλαξε τιποτα.Με αφηνουν να φυγω χωρις το πεναλντι.Παω nova και εκει τα ιδια.Ο τεχνικος της nova ηρθε σε συνδιαστικο μαζι με τον τεχνικο της voda(επειδη αυτη εχεις τις καμπινες στην περιοχη) και ειπαν πως εχει θεμα το εξωτερικο καλωδιο και πως θα δωσουν βλαβη.Η τελικη απαντηση του οτε ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΛΥΣΗΣ.Εγω τωρα τι πρεπει να κανω και που να απευθυνθω ωστε να εχω την σωστη υπηρεσια χωρις σφαλματα και αποσυνδεσεις.


Να πάρεις στον ΟΤΕ. Υπάρχει ειδικό τμήμα που ασχολείται με την αντικατάσταση του χαλκού. Τηλέφωνο δεν γνωρίζω δυστυχώς, ξεκίνα στο 13788.




> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν οι καμπίνες είναι 17a η 35b;


17a. Τσιγγουνεύτηκαν τις κάρτες.




> Σε ποιό πόστ ήταν που έγραφε κάποιος ότι παλιά ήταν χειρότερα γιατί ήθελες μέσον να βάλεις γραμμή; Γιατί τώρα τι γίνεται; Και εγώ έχω βάλει γνωστό να ξέρετε και η απάντηση είναι "δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν, εκεί πάνω είναι μπουρδέλο, δεν βγάζω άκρη"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ρε συ όντως, το είδα. Κάθε πέρσι και χειρότερα μου φαίνεται. Εμένα πάντως μέχρι τώρα από τη Voda με έχουν συνδέσει με κάιρο. Παίρνω κάθε μέρα τηλέφωνο, κάθε μέρα ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ θα με καλέσει κάποιος (από διαφορετικό τμήμα κάθε φορά) και κάθε φορά στα παπάκια τους.


Μπορείς να φύγεις και νας πας ΟΤΕ; Πιο ακριβός αλλά δεν θα έχεις τέτοια. Αλλιώς υπομονή ο μήνας λήγει θα δούμε πως θα εξελιχθούν τα πράγματα, ίσως από βδομάδα δώσουν τις υπόλοιπες για Q2.

----------


## dimtsiap

> Νομίζω μόνον ο ΟΤΕ το δίνει όπου βάλει αυτός καφάο για VDSL.
> 
> 
> 17a. Τσιγγουνεύτηκαν τις κάρτες. .


Οι συμφορουμίτες σε αυτό το thread https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B7%CF%83%CE%B7 νομίζω λένε οτι ισχύει για όλους τους παρόχους σε όλες τις υποδομές

Έλα ρε συ, αλήθεια τώρα 17α; σε λίγο θα μάθουμε οτι δε βάλανε και μπαταρίες για ups για να εχουμε τηλεφωνία και ιντερνετ στις διακοπες ρευματος.

----------


## gemantzu

> Νομίζω μόνον ο ΟΤΕ το δίνει όπου βάλει αυτός καφάο για VDSL.
> 
> 
> 
> Να πάρεις στον ΟΤΕ. Υπάρχει ειδικό τμήμα που ασχολείται με την αντικατάσταση του χαλκού. Τηλέφωνο δεν γνωρίζω δυστυχώς, ξεκίνα στο 13788.
> 
> 
> 
> 17a. Τσιγγουνεύτηκαν τις κάρτες.
> ...


Ρώτησα, αφενός μεν η προσφορά τους ήταν τραγική (43 ευρώ για 100mbps αν θυμάμαι καλά), αφετέρου μου είπαν δεν είχε υποστηριξη η γραμμή μου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι συμφορουμίτες σε αυτό το thread https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B7%CF%83%CE%B7 νομίζω λένε οτι ισχύει για όλους τους παρόχους σε όλες τις υποδομές
> 
> Έλα ρε συ, αλήθεια τώρα 17α; σε λίγο θα μάθουμε οτι δε βάλανε και μπαταρίες για ups για να εχουμε τηλεφωνία και ιντερνετ στις διακοπες ρευματος.


Μπαταρίες για ups? Δεν περιμένω να έβαλάν, ο ΟΤΕ από όσο ξέρω δεν έχει στις δικές του (έχουμε συχνά αποσυνδέσεις λόγω του ρεύματος στα σεισμόπληκτα), αυτοί γιατί να βάλουν; Σε παρακαλώ πολύ.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Έλα ρε συ, αλήθεια τώρα 17α; σε λίγο θα μάθουμε οτι δε βάλανε και μπαταρίες για ups για να εχουμε τηλεφωνία και ιντερνετ στις διακοπες ρευματος.


Σαρκαστικό ή όχι, δεν έχουν μπαταρίες στα καφάο. Μόνον ελάχιστα του ΟΤΕ και πριν μήνες είχε βγει σχετική ανακοίνωση με προθυμία του να εγκαταστήσει μπαταρίες στα δικά του καφάο μέχρι το 2022 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Δυστυχώς μπλέξαμε με FTTC. Το +10% αν το δίνουν σε καμπίνες vodafone ή εάν ήταν σύνδεση vodafone σε καμπίνα cosmote δεν γνωρίζω, απλά δεν έχω δει κάποιον εδώ με συγχρονισμό +10%. Ίσως να μην έγινε ακόμη.




> Ρώτησα, αφενός μεν η προσφορά τους ήταν τραγική (43 ευρώ για 100mbps αν θυμάμαι καλά), αφετέρου μου είπαν δεν είχε υποστηριξη η γραμμή μου.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μπαταρίες για ups? Δεν περιμένω να έβαλάν, ο ΟΤΕ από όσο ξέρω δεν έχει στις δικές του (έχουμε συχνά αποσυνδέσεις λόγω του ρεύματος στα σεισμόπληκτα), αυτοί γιατί να βάλουν; Σε παρακαλώ πολύ.


42€ είναι η τιμή καταλόγου. Και σε μένα τα ίδια είχαν πει τότε, η μια πωλήτρια μάλιστα υποστήριζε οτι δε θα έπιανα καν 100 και μου είχε πει αν θέλετε σας το δίνω με 47€.

----------


## dimtsiap

> Σαρκαστικό ή όχι, δεν έχουν μπαταρίες στα καφάο. Μόνον ελάχιστα του ΟΤΕ και πριν μήνες είχε βγει σχετική ανακοίνωση με προθυμία του να εγκαταστήσει μπαταρίες στα δικά του καφάο μέχρι το 2022 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
> Δυστυχώς μπλέξαμε με FTTC. Το +10% αν το δίνουν σε καμπίνες vodafone ή εάν ήταν σύνδεση vodafone σε καμπίνα cosmote δεν γνωρίζω, απλά δεν έχω δει κάποιον εδώ με συγχρονισμό +10%. Ίσως να μην έγινε ακόμη.


Απαράδεκτο. Δηλαδή να συμβεί και κάτι να μη μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με τίποτα...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Οι καμπίνες της Vodafone σίγουρα δεν έχουν μπαταρία. Long live VOIP.

----------


## simon77

> ξέρεις άμα αυτά θα είναι τα τελικά χαρακτηριστικά ή ακόμη δε σου έδωσαν το +10%;


Απ'οτι φαινεται αυτα θα ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα καθως μετα απο επανεκκινησεις του ρουτερ συγχρονιζει παντα στα 102397 down και 10239 up.....
Βεβαια και το MAX ειναι πολυ υψηλο....σχεδον 142 στο down και σχεδον 60 στο up....
Ο φιλος μου o τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι το οριο στην καμπινα το βαζει ο τεχνικος της Vodafone αναλογα με τις οδηγιες που εχει....δεν ηξερε να μου πει περισσοτερα γιατι οι καμπινες ειναι της Vodafone και αυτη κανει κουμαντο...
Παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο speedtest δεν μου ανεβαινει ποτε πανω απο τα 90,50 Mbps και οταν κανω τεστ κατεβαζοντας απo το http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/ ξεκιναει να κατεβαζει με πανω απο 12,5 Mb/s και σιγα σιγα κατεβαινει και σταθεροποιειται στα 10,7 Mb/s...
Αρα μαλλον παιζει καποιου ειδους κοφτης.... ( ??? )
Η ειναι φυσιολογικο ???
Δεν ειχαμε και ποτε τετοιες ταχυτητες και δεν εχουμε και εμπειρια για το πως πρεπει να λειτουργουν φυσιολογικα...(εγω κλεινω 5 μερες σημερα με την 100αρα..)
Οποτε οπως αντιλαμβανεστε....
Καθε συμβουλη ειναι καλοδεχουμενη φιλοι μου..!!!  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι, διότι υπάρχει παρανόηση με αυτό το "_10%_".
Το συμβόλαιο αναφέρει πακέτο σύνδεσης π.χ. 100άρι και αυτό ακριβώς δίνουν οι πάροχοι. Η ταχύτητα είναι η ονομαστική του συγχρονισμού και συνήθως είναι 100/10.
Η πραγματική ταχύτητα στο διαδίκτυο είναι πάντα μικρότερη, κυρίως λόγω overhead που μόνο από αυτό η απώλεια μπορεί να είναι έως 9% και επιπλέον υπάρχει περαιτέρω μείωση για διάφορους άλλους λόγους. 

H Cosmote έδινε μέχρι πρόσφατα συγχρονισμό 100/10. Οι άλλοι πάροχοι, από τις δικές τους καμπίνες έδιναν λίγο παραπάνω, ώστε να εξισορροπούν την απώλεια του overhead.
Η Vodafone δίνει 102/10,2 και η Wind έως 105/10,5. Τελευταία και η Cosmote ξεκίνησε να δίνει και αυτή με την σειρά της, από τις δικές της καμπίνες παραπάνω ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (έως 10%), μόνο που δεν γίνεται αυτόματα και σε όλες τις καμπίνες ταυτόχρονα. Υπομονή και θα έρθει όλων η σειρά.

Ωστόσο αυτό που κάνουν, γίνεται από δική τους θέληση και όχι διότι υπάρχει σε κάποιον κανονισμό υποχρέωση ή απαίτηση. Και γι' αυτό η ταχύτητα δεν είναι στάνταρτ σε όλους.
Τέλος όταν μία εταιρεία δίνει από την δική της καμπίνα Χ ταχύτητα, αυτήν ακριβώς θα έχουν όλοι οι χρήστες που συνδέονται στην ίδια καμπίνα, ανεξαρτήτως με ποιον πάροχο έχουν σύμβαση.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Απαράδεκτο. Δηλαδή να συμβεί και κάτι να μη μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με τίποτα...


Από κινητό.




> Οι καμπίνες της Vodafone σίγουρα δεν έχουν μπαταρία. Long live VOIP.


Όλα έχουν τα υπέρ και τα κατά τους  :Razz: 




> Απ'οτι φαινεται αυτα θα ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα καθως μετα απο επανεκκινησεις του ρουτερ συγχρονιζει παντα στα 102397 down και 10239 up.....
> Βεβαια και το MAX ειναι πολυ υψηλο....σχεδον 142 στο down και σχεδον 60 στο up....
> Ο φιλος μου o τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι το οριο στην καμπινα το βαζει ο τεχνικος της Vodafone αναλογα με τις οδηγιες που εχει....δεν ηξερε να μου πει περισσοτερα γιατι οι καμπινες ειναι της Vodafone και αυτη κανει κουμαντο...
> Παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο speedtest δεν μου ανεβαινει ποτε πανω απο τα 90,50 Mbps και οταν κανω τεστ κατεβαζοντας απo το http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/ ξεκιναει να κατεβαζει με πανω απο 12,5 Mb/s και σιγα σιγα κατεβαινει και σταθεροποιειται στα 10,7 Mb/s...
> Αρα μαλλον παιζει καποιου ειδους κοφτης.... ( ??? )
> Η ειναι φυσιολογικο ???
> Δεν ειχαμε και ποτε τετοιες ταχυτητες και δεν εχουμε και εμπειρια για το πως πρεπει να λειτουργουν φυσιολογικα...(εγω κλεινω 5 μερες σημερα με την 100αρα..)
> Οποτε οπως αντιλαμβανεστε....
> Καθε συμβουλη ειναι καλοδεχουμενη φιλοι μου..!!!


1ον το speedtest δεν είναι και πολύ αξιόπιστο στα τεστ, 2ον μπορεί ο υπολογιστής από τον οποίο κάνεις τον έλεγχο να έχει 100Mbit κάρτα δικτύου, 3ον υπάρχει το λεγόμενο overhead άρα για αυτό βλέπεις λιγότερη ταχύτητα από το καθαρό 100 (ή 12.5). Το +10% δεν ξέρω εάν θα το δώσουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι εκτός του ΟΤΕ στις καμπίνες τους. Παίζει κόφτης για να έχεις 100 και όχι 142. Φυσιολογικό!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ακόμα ψάχνω τα υπέρ MAD :P

----------


## BeyondMAD

Να σε βοηθήσω. Το μόνο υπέρ είναι το μεγαλύτερο bandwidth (⬆ και ⬇). Τα κατά ακριβώς ό,τι είχαμε στο adsl + μερικά ακόμη.  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Το ότι δεν υπάρχει εφεδρική πηγή τροφοδοσίας στις καμπίνες, είναι ένα μειονέκτημα. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι το VoIP και γενικά οι ΙΡ υπηρεσίες δεν έχουν πλεονεκτήματα.
Καλώς ή κακώς (καλώς για μένα) όλοι οι πάροχοι στον πλανήτη αφήνουν πίσω τους την ξεπερασμένη τεχνολογία και αναβαθμίζουν δίκτυα και υπηρεσίες. Μακροπρόσθεσμα κερδίζουν όλοι. Εταιρείες και πελάτες.
Αλλά δεν γίνεται με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού από την μία μέρα στην άλλη. Αναγκαστικά θα γίνουν επενδύσεις και ένα διάστημα θα συνυπάρχουν οι διαφορετικές τεχνολογίες. Αντίστοιχα σταδιακά θα εμφανίζονται νέες παροχές και υπηρεσίες με το κόστος στο μέλλον να μειώνεται.
Δεν ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό, απλά λόγω διάφορων παραγόντων και κυρίως της 10ετούς οικονομικής κρίσης, έχουμε μείνει ουραγοί. Το 2007 ήμασταν μόλις 1-2 χρόνια πίσω από τις εξελίξεις στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη.

----------


## gemantzu

> Το ότι δεν υπάρχει εφεδρική πηγή τροφοδοσίας στις καμπίνες, είναι ένα μειονέκτημα. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι το VoIP και γενικά οι ΙΡ υπηρεσίες δεν έχουν πλεονεκτήματα.
> Καλώς ή κακώς (καλώς για μένα) όλοι οι πάροχοι στον πλανήτη αφήνουν πίσω τους την ξεπερασμένη τεχνολογία και αναβαθμίζουν δίκτυα και υπηρεσίες. Μακροπρόσθεσμα κερδίζουν όλοι. Εταιρείες και πελάτες.
> Αλλά δεν γίνεται με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού από την μία μέρα στην άλλη. Αναγκαστικά θα γίνουν επενδύσεις και ένα διάστημα θα συνυπάρχουν οι διαφορετικές τεχνολογίες. Αντίστοιχα σταδιακά θα εμφανίζονται νέες παροχές και υπηρεσίες με το κόστος στο μέλλον να μειώνεται.
> Δεν ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό, απλά λόγω διάφορων παραγόντων και κυρίως της 10ετούς οικονομικής κρίσης, έχουμε μείνει ουραγοί. Το 2007 ήμασταν μόλις 1-2 χρόνια πίσω από τις εξελίξεις στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη.


Όταν έχεις χάσει το τρένο για μια τεχνολογία όμως, καλό είναι να πάρεις κατευθείαν το επόμενο. Αν συνεχίσεις να τα χάνεις με αυτό το ρυθμό, είσαι μόνιμα χαμένος. Δεν κερδίζουμε κάτι με το να επενδύουμε αργά σε τελειωμένες τεχνολογίες, οι εταιρείες ενδεχομένως να κερδίζουν όμως λόγω του ότι αγοράζουν μισοτιμής και κάτω εξοπλισμό που κανείς άλλος δεν θα αγόραζε. Και τους τα πληρώνουμε και ακριβά πανάθεμά μας. Συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορώ να τους δικαιολογήσω που δεν βάλαν UPS σε μια τεχνολογία που όταν πέσει το ρεύμα θες 5+ λεπτά να επανέλθεις.

----------


## dimtsiap

Στα Γιάννενα συγκεκριμένα έτυχε ένα βράδυ μεγάλη διακοπή ρεύματος και επειδή ήμουν όλη μέρα έξω είχα μείνει από μπαταρία στο κινητό, οπότε περίμενα κανα 3ωρο να έρθει το ρεύμα για να μπορέσω να επικοινωνήσω για ένα επείγον ζήτημα, τώρα πλέον έχω UPS και έχω ιντερνετ-τηλεφωνία, με το vdsl ομως δε πα να έχεις οτι θες, πες οτι πεφτεις μέσα στο σπιτι και χτυπάς, τί κάνεις; Είναι απαράδεκτο γιατί είναι θέμα ασφάλειας, εφόσον τα κάνεις όλα ευρυζωνικά, πάρε τα αντίστοιχα μέτρα

----------


## jkoukos

Αν έχεις λεφτά ή αν καταφέρεις να σε δανείσουν (μιλώ για τους παρόχους). Δεν ξέρω αν το γνωρίζεις, αλλά τα δίκτυα ανήκουν και αναβαθμίζονται αποκλειστικά με κεφάλαια των ίδιων των ιδιωτικών εταιρειών.
Εν τω μεταξύ οι περισσότεροι που γκρινιάζουν για την έλλειψη μπαταρίας, έχουν ασύρματες συσκευές που ούτως ή άλλως σε περίπτωση διακοπής δεν θα δούλευε η τηλεφωνία. Πολλοί δεν από αυτούς έχουν κινητές συσκευές αξίας εκατοντάδων ευρώ, αλλά φωνάζουν επί δικαίων και αδίκων για το ότι δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ένα τηλέφωνο ανάγκης από το σταθερό όταν έχουν το κινητό στα χέρια τους.

Υπόψη ότι υπάρχουν δεκάδες μικρά στικά κέντρα στην επαρχία, στα οποία και σήμερα δεν υπάρχει εφεδρική πηγή τροφοδοσίας, όπου και εκεί δεν δουλεύει η PSTN τηλεφωνία. 
Αυτό το γράφω για να προλάβω αναφορές στο χωριό και σε παππούδες. Και να ήταν μόνο στην χώρα μας, Τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν παντού.

----------


## simon77

Καλησπερα...
Συμφωνω απολυτως με αυτο εδω :

"Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι, διότι υπάρχει παρανόηση με αυτό το "10%".
Το συμβόλαιο αναφέρει πακέτο σύνδεσης π.χ. 100άρι και αυτό ακριβώς δίνουν οι πάροχοι. Η ταχύτητα είναι η ονομαστική του συγχρονισμού και συνήθως είναι 100/10.
Η πραγματική ταχύτητα στο διαδίκτυο είναι πάντα μικρότερη, κυρίως λόγω overhead που μόνο από αυτό η απώλεια μπορεί να είναι έως 9% και επιπλέον υπάρχει περαιτέρω μείωση για διάφορους άλλους λόγους.

H Cosmote έδινε μέχρι πρόσφατα συγχρονισμό 100/10. Οι άλλοι πάροχοι, από τις δικές τους καμπίνες έδιναν λίγο παραπάνω, ώστε να εξισορροπούν την απώλεια του overhead.
Η Vodafone δίνει 102/10,2 και η Wind έως 105/10,5. Τελευταία και η Cosmote ξεκίνησε να δίνει και αυτή με την σειρά της, από τις δικές της καμπίνες παραπάνω ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (έως 10%), μόνο που δεν γίνεται αυτόματα και σε όλες τις καμπίνες ταυτόχρονα. Υπομονή και θα έρθει όλων η σειρά.

Ωστόσο αυτό που κάνουν, γίνεται από δική τους θέληση και όχι διότι υπάρχει σε κάποιον κανονισμό υποχρέωση ή απαίτηση. Και γι' αυτό η ταχύτητα δεν είναι στάνταρτ σε όλους.
Τέλος όταν μία εταιρεία δίνει από την δική της καμπίνα Χ ταχύτητα, αυτήν ακριβώς θα έχουν όλοι οι χρήστες που συνδέονται στην ίδια καμπίνα, ανεξαρτήτως με ποιον πάροχο έχουν σύμβαση. "
- - - Updated - - -




> Από κινητό.
> 
> 
> 
> Όλα έχουν τα υπέρ και τα κατά τους 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ον το speedtest δεν είναι και πολύ αξιόπιστο στα τεστ, 2ον μπορεί ο υπολογιστής από τον οποίο κάνεις τον έλεγχο να έχει 100Mbit κάρτα δικτύου, 3ον υπάρχει το λεγόμενο overhead άρα για αυτό βλέπεις λιγότερη ταχύτητα από το καθαρό 100 (ή 12.5). Το +10% δεν ξέρω εάν θα το δώσουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι εκτός του ΟΤΕ στις καμπίνες τους. Παίζει κόφτης για να έχεις 100 και όχι 142. Φυσιολογικό!


1. To speedtest δεν ειναι οντως οτι πιο αξιοπιστο...αλλα η εφαρμογη speedtest των Windows 10 ειναι αρκετα πιο κοντα στην πραγματικοτητα...
Π.χ. απο το σαιτ μου βγαζει 86-87 Mbps και στην εφαρμογη 90-90,5...

2. Υπαρχουν ακομα μητρικες με 100Mbit καρτες δικτυου???  :Razz: 
Οχι φιλε μου...Gigabit ethernet εχει η μητρικη μου...

3. Συμφωνω απολυτα για το Overhead ...
Ομως πες μου αληθεια...καταλαβες οτι εννοω κοφτη απο τα 142 στα 100???? αληθεια τωρα????
100αρι πηρα δεν πηρα 150αρι...
Λεγοντας κοφτη εννοω οτι θα επρεπε να κατεβαζω με περιπου 12,5 MBps , συμφωνα με το οτι 102 Mbps = 12.75 MBps ... 
( κοιτα εδω... https://www.checkyourmath.com/conver...per_second.php )
Eιπα και πριν ξεκιναει απο 12,7 και σιγα σιγα κατεβαινει και σταθεροποιειται το download στα 10,7 ...
Τελος παντων ετσι εχουν τα γεγονοτα...ας μην εχουμε παραπονο ...
Τοσα χρονια παιζαμε στα 13-15 Mbit ... μετα με το 50αρι στα 24-25 Mbit....
Ολα καλα...κουβεντα να γινεται...και συζητωντας να μαθαινουμε και να προσεχουμε να μην μας εξαπατουν...

----------


## jkoukos

Έχει συγχρονισμό 102. Με την απώλεια λόγω overhead έχεις πραγματική ταχύτητα 92,82Mbps (102*91%) ή 11,6MBps.
Και αυτό είναι το μέγιστο, χωρίς κάποια άλλη απώλεια, δική σου, του παρόχου σου ή του server με τον οποίο συνδέεσαι.

Λες ότι σταθεροποιείται στα 10,7MBps, δηλαδή 85,60Mbps πραγματική ταχύτητα. Οπότε έχεις απώλεια 16%.
Αυτό καταρχήν είναι αφύσικο, εκτός αν κάνεις δοκιμές με ασύρματη σύνδεση, οπότε τις ξεχνάμε παντελώς και κάνεις πάλι δοκιμή με ενσύρματη σύνδεση.
Κάνε δοκιμή κατεβάζοντας ταυτόχρονα 2-3 μεγάλα αρχεία από κάποιον γρήγορο ftp server και δες τη συνολική ταχύτητα. Αν έχεις κάποιον IDM,ακόμη καλύτερα αντί κατευθείαν από τον browser.

----------


## dimtsiap

> Αν έχεις λεφτά ή αν καταφέρεις να σε δανείσουν (μιλώ για τους παρόχους). Δεν ξέρω αν το γνωρίζεις, αλλά τα δίκτυα ανήκουν και αναβαθμίζονται αποκλειστικά με κεφάλαια των ίδιων των ιδιωτικών εταιρειών.
> Εν τω μεταξύ οι περισσότεροι που γκρινιάζουν για την έλλειψη μπαταρίας, έχουν ασύρματες συσκευές που ούτως ή άλλως σε περίπτωση διακοπής δεν θα δούλευε η τηλεφωνία. Πολλοί δεν από αυτούς έχουν κινητές συσκευές αξίας εκατοντάδων ευρώ, αλλά φωνάζουν επί δικαίων και αδίκων για το ότι δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ένα τηλέφωνο ανάγκης από το σταθερό όταν έχουν το κινητό στα χέρια τους.
> 
> Υπόψη ότι υπάρχουν δεκάδες μικρά στικά κέντρα στην επαρχία, στα οποία και σήμερα δεν υπάρχει εφεδρική πηγή τροφοδοσίας, όπου και εκεί δεν δουλεύει η PSTN τηλεφωνία. 
> Αυτό το γράφω για να προλάβω αναφορές στο χωριό και σε παππούδες. Και να ήταν μόνο στην χώρα μας, Τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν παντού.


jkoukos δε ξέρω αν το "Πολλοί δεν από αυτούς έχουν κινητές συσκευές αξίας εκατοντάδων ευρώ, αλλά φωνάζουν επί δικαίων και αδίκων για το ότι δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ένα τηλέφωνο ανάγκης από το σταθερό όταν έχουν το κινητό στα χέρια τους." πηγαίνει σε εμένα, αλλα νομίζω ότι είναι λογική η άποψη μου πως η τηλεφωνία θα έπρεπε να λειτουργεί και σε διακοπή ρεύματος. Και ναι γνωρίζω φυσικά πως οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες έχουν δικά τους κεφάλαια.

----------


## simon77

> Έχει συγχρονισμό 102. Με την απώλεια λόγω overhead έχεις πραγματική ταχύτητα 92,82Mbps (102*91%) ή 11,6MBps.
> Και αυτό είναι το μέγιστο, χωρίς κάποια άλλη απώλεια, δική σου, του παρόχου σου ή του server με τον οποίο συνδέεσαι.
> 
> Λες ότι σταθεροποιείται στα 10,7MBps, δηλαδή 85,60Mbps πραγματική ταχύτητα. Οπότε έχεις απώλεια 16%.
> Αυτό καταρχήν είναι αφύσικο, εκτός αν κάνεις δοκιμές με ασύρματη σύνδεση, οπότε τις ξεχνάμε παντελώς και κάνεις πάλι δοκιμή με ενσύρματη σύνδεση.
> Κάνε δοκιμή κατεβάζοντας ταυτόχρονα 2-3 μεγάλα αρχεία από κάποιον γρήγορο ftp server και δες τη συνολική ταχύτητα. Αν έχεις κάποιον IDM,ακόμη καλύτερα αντί κατευθείαν από τον browser.


Φυσικα και ενσυρματα κανω τος δοκιμες φιλε μου....οχι ασυρματα...
Απωλειες δικες μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να υπαρχουν καθοτι περυσι περασα καλωδιο UTP απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι το διαμερισμα μου...
Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν παιζει ρολο το γεγονος οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενα επανω 2 smart tv... ενα Tablet...2 κινητα...και ενα xiaomi tv box...
Και ενσυρματα 2 υπολογιστες και το speedport plus το οποιο το εχω μονο για το voip...
Για να τεσταρω κατεβαζω απο εδω..
http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/
Θα δοκιμασω παντως και αυτα που μου ειπες και θα επανελθω...

----------


## jkoukos

> αλλα νομίζω ότι είναι λογική η άποψη μου πως η τηλεφωνία θα έπρεπε να λειτουργεί και σε διακοπή ρεύματος. Και ναι γνωρίζω φυσικά πως οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες έχουν δικά τους κεφάλαια.


Δεν το συζητάω αν πρέπει ή όχι να υπάρχει εφεδρική πηγή τροφοδοσίας στις καμπίνες. Όμως οι εταιρείες είναι ιδιωτικές και πρώτα κοιτάνε το κέρδος. Το έχω γράψει πάλι.

Έχει μια υπηρεσία το δημόσιο, φωνάζουμε για καθυστέρηση ανάπτυξης, μονοπώλιο, κακές υπηρεσίες κλπ.
Πουλάμε σε ιδιώτη αυτή την υπηρεσία, φωνάζουμε διότι ο ιδιώτης κοιτά πρώτα το κέρδος και βάσει αυτού χαράζει την ανάπτυξη των υπηρεσιών, οι οποίες δεν έχουν κοινωνική χροιά κλπ.

Ταυτόχρονα, η τεχνολογία αναπτύσσεται και ο κόσμος προχωρά. Βέβαια πολλές φορές δουλεύει με διαφορετικό τρόπο όπως έχουμε συνηθίσει και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχουμε άλλα θέματα από αυτά που είχαμε πριν.
Π.χ. παλαιότερα είχαμε την φουφού ή τις ξυλόσομπες και αργότερα τις σόμπες πετρελαίου. Δεν ήθελαν ρεύμα, απλά την καύσιμη ύλη, για να ζεσταθούμε. Σήμερα έχουμε κεντρική θέρμανση καλοριφέρ ή ατομικούς λέβητες φυσικού αερίου ή κλιματιστικά, αλλά όλα αυτά θέλουν ρεύμα για την λειτουργά τους. Δεν βλέπω κανέναν τα τελευταία ΧΧ χρόνια να παραπονιέται για το θέμα αυτό και να απαιτεί να γυρίσουμε στην πρότερη κατάσταση.
Τα περισσότερα σημερινά αυτοκίνητα δεν έχουν εφεδρικό τροχό, αλλά κιτ επιδιόρθωσης. Ζήτημα αν οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν πως δουλεύει και θα καταφέρουν να επισκευάσουν προσωρινά το ελαστικό και με την προϋπόθεση να βρουν το αίτιο. Αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολλά σε διάφορες άλλες περιπτώσεις.

Οι πλειοψηφία των ηλικιωμένων και έχουν και είναι εξοικειωμένοι με το καρτοκινητό (τουλάχιστον στα βασικά) και στο σύνολο σχεδόν το έχουν για ώρα ανάγκης. Στο χωριό μου που πάω τακτικά, μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα είναι αυτοί που δεν το έχουν μαζί τους και δεν το χρησιμοποιούν. Μην μου πεις ότι στην οικογένειά σου δεν έχετε κινητό;

- - - Updated - - -




> Απωλειες δικες μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να υπαρχουν καθοτι περυσι περασα καλωδιο UTP απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι το διαμερισμα μου...
> Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν παιζει ρολο το γεγονος οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενα επανω 2 smart tv... ενα Tablet...2 κινητα...και ενα xiaomi tv box...


Δεν αναφέρομαι στις απώλειες του DSL λόγω προβληματικής καλωδίωσης η εγκατάστασης. Αυτά επιδρούν αποκλειστικά στον συγχρονισμό.
Αναφέρομαι σε απώλειες της δικτυακής επικοινωνίας, δηλαδή της πραγματικής ταχύτητας στο διαδίκτυο βάσει του συγχρονισμού, είτε λόγω ρυθμίσεων του λειτουργικού ή της όποιας εφαρμογής στον υπολογιστή, είτε λόγω κορεσμού στο LAN ή του εξωτερικού δικτύου του παρόχου και την διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό, είτε ακόμη και με τον server στον οποίο συνδέεσαι την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή. 

Κάνε την δοκιμή που έγραψα.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Να σε βοηθήσω. Το μόνο υπέρ είναι το μεγαλύτερο bandwidth (⬆ και ⬇). Τα κατά ακριβώς ό,τι είχαμε στο adsl + μερικά ακόμη.


Ώπα παρασύρθηκα και μιλάω για το VDSL  :Razz:  . Για το voip δεν έχω άποψη, ναι έχει μεν θετικά αλλά δεν τα έχω παρατηρήσει στην πράξη. Για την πλειοψηφία που δεν έχει κάποιο UPS το voip είναι υποβάθμιση.




> Καλησπερα...
> 
> Ομως πες μου αληθεια...καταλαβες οτι εννοω κοφτη απο τα 142 στα 100???? αληθεια τωρα????
> 100αρι πηρα δεν πηρα 150αρι...
> Λεγοντας κοφτη εννοω οτι θα επρεπε να κατεβαζω με περιπου 12,5 MBps , συμφωνα με το οτι 102 Mbps = 12.75 MBps ... 
> ( κοιτα εδω... https://www.checkyourmath.com/conver...per_second.php )
> Eιπα και πριν ξεκιναει απο 12,7 και σιγα σιγα κατεβαινει και σταθεροποιειται το download στα 10,7 ...
> Τελος παντων ετσι εχουν τα γεγονοτα...ας μην εχουμε παραπονο ...
> Τοσα χρονια παιζαμε στα 13-15 Mbit ... μετα με το 50αρι στα 24-25 Mbit....
> Ολα καλα...κουβεντα να γινεται...και συζητωντας να μαθαινουμε και να προσεχουμε να μην μας εξαπατουν...


Το ίδιο λέμε, έχει κόφτη στα 100 γιατί πήρες 100ρι πακέτο  :Razz: 
Τέλως πάντων σου είπε πιο πάνω την πραγματική ταχύτητα λόγω απώλειας. Κανονικά εκείνη έπρεπε να πιάνεις, άλλες απώλειες μπορεί να οφείλονται σε πολλά. Για 100ρες κάρτες δικτύου δεν ξέρω, εδώ και 10χρόνια έχω 1000ρα κάρτα.




> Όταν έχεις χάσει το τρένο για μια τεχνολογία όμως, καλό είναι να πάρεις κατευθείαν το επόμενο. Αν συνεχίσεις να τα χάνεις με αυτό το ρυθμό, είσαι μόνιμα χαμένος. Δεν κερδίζουμε κάτι με το να επενδύουμε αργά σε τελειωμένες τεχνολογίες, οι εταιρείες ενδεχομένως να κερδίζουν όμως λόγω του ότι αγοράζουν μισοτιμής και κάτω εξοπλισμό που κανείς άλλος δεν θα αγόραζε. Και τους τα πληρώνουμε και ακριβά πανάθεμά μας. Συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορώ να τους δικαιολογήσω που δεν βάλαν UPS σε μια τεχνολογία που όταν πέσει το ρεύμα θες 5+ λεπτά να επανέλθεις.


Το έχουμε χάσει το τραίνο (της ανάπτυξης). Τα λέμε και μόνοι μας, είμασταν 2 χρόνια πίσω, καταλήξαμε πόσα περισσότερα χρόνια πίσω και τι έκαναν για να καλύψουμε τα κενά; Που επένδυσαν; Πάλι τόσο πίσω είμαστε χωρίς να μειώνεται η διαφορά, αλλά το αντίθετο. Θα τρέχουμε τώρα και δεν θα φτάνουμε. Για γέλια. Πραγματικά δεν το χωράει ο νους μου. Είναι απλά τυχεροί που βρήκαν το χρυσωρυχείο χωρίς κανονισμούς στην Ελλάδα και γλεντάνε. Τώρα το UPS, εάν αποφασίσουν να μπουν σε καμπίνες εκτός του ΟΤΕ θα το δούμε...

Επίσης το Q2 δεν το πρόλαβαν (για όλους). 3η φορά που χάνουν τη διορία. Να δούμε ποιός θα φταίει αυτή τη φορά.



Off Topic


		Το FTTH απ`οτι λένε στο άλλο το νήμα το πρόλαβαν απ`ότι φαίνεται και ας άρχισαν τα έργα 1 χρόνο μετά από εδω.  :Whistle:

----------


## gemantzu

> Ώπα παρασύρθηκα και μιλάω για το VDSL  . Για το voip δεν έχω άποψη, ναι έχει μεν θετικά αλλά δεν τα έχω παρατηρήσει στην πράξη. Για την πλειοψηφία που δεν έχει κάποιο UPS το voip είναι υποβάθμιση.
> 
> 
> 
> Το ίδιο λέμε, έχει κόφτη στα 100 γιατί πήρες 100ρι πακέτο 
> Τέλως πάντων σου είπε πιο πάνω την πραγματική ταχύτητα λόγω απώλειας. Κανονικά εκείνη έπρεπε να πιάνεις, άλλες απώλειες μπορεί να οφείλονται σε πολλά. Για 100ρες κάρτες δικτύου δεν ξέρω, εδώ και 10χρόνια έχω 1000ρα κάρτα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εγώ ξέρεις τι νομίζω; Συνηδειτοποίησαν ότι τους συμφέρει να τους πληρώνουμε ADSL και data (γιατί αν δεν έχεις αξιόπιστη λύση στο σπίτι, λες δε πάει να κουρέυεται, θα δω βιντεάκι από τα data) επ άπειρον και απλά βολεύονται με αυτό.

----------


## jkoukos

Τουλάχιστον ο ΟΤΕ έχει δηλώσει ότι όλες οι καμπίνες FTTC θα αποκτήσουν μπαταρίες έως τέλος του 2021. Ανάλογη δήλωση στην ΕΕΤΤ λογικά αναμένουμε και από τους άλλους.
Και στους 3 ελάχιστες είναι οι καμπίνες που σήμερα έχουν εφεδρική πηγή τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## BillyVan

Κανονικα θα επρεπε οταν παραδίδει πάροχος καμπίνα προς διάθεση να είναι και οι μπαταρίες τοποθετημένες.

Ας τους πατήσει ενα πρόστιμο όλους η ΕΕΤΤ να ισιώσουν.

Μονά ζυγά δικά τους.

----------


## jkoukos

Τον πρώτο καιρό (ήταν τότε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ) έβαζε και πολλές (πάρα πολλές) κλάπηκαν και ζήτησε να τις βάλει αργότερα όταν ολοκληρωθεί το πρόγραμμα.
Μάλιστα υπήρχε σχετική επικοινωνία με διάφορα υπουργεία για το θέμα μέχρι και λύση δοκιμαστική (αν θυμάμαι στην Πρέβεζα) με μικρά H/Z εκτός της καμπίνας και με κατασκευή συρματοπλέγματος περιμετρικά και της καμπίνας. Λύση που σταμάτησε διότι το κόστος εκτοξεύτηκε.

----------


## mpampis_mp

καλησπέρα, μένω Aνατολή στην οδό Δημοκρατίας. Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω σε ποιο καφάο εντάσσεται η γραμμή μου και πότε θα μπορώ να συνδεθώ? το πιο κοντινό νομίζω είναι το 009 στην Κωνσταντινουπόλεως και Καραμανλή. Νομίζω έχει συνδεθεί στο ρεύμα. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει κάτι?

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Αύριο μπαίνουμε στο Q3

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Εγώ ξέρεις τι νομίζω; Συνηδειτοποίησαν ότι τους συμφέρει να τους πληρώνουμε ADSL και data (γιατί αν δεν έχεις αξιόπιστη λύση στο σπίτι, λες δε πάει να κουρέυεται, θα δω βιντεάκι από τα data) επ άπειρον και απλά βολεύονται με αυτό.


 :ROFL:  Κάποιος τους ανάγκασε να επενδύσουν αλλιώς τι νομίζεις θα βλέπαμε μέχρι το 2050;




> Κανονικα θα επρεπε οταν παραδίδει πάροχος καμπίνα προς διάθεση να είναι και οι μπαταρίες τοποθετημένες.
> 
> Ας τους πατήσει ενα πρόστιμο όλους η ΕΕΤΤ να ισιώσουν.
> 
> Μονά ζυγά δικά τους.


Ποιός; Η ΕΕΤΤ;  :ROFL: 




> καλησπέρα, μένω Aνατολή στην οδό Δημοκρατίας. Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω σε ποιο καφάο εντάσσεται η γραμμή μου και πότε θα μπορώ να συνδεθώ? το πιο κοντινό νομίζω είναι το 009 στην Κωνσταντινουπόλεως και Καραμανλή. Νομίζω έχει συνδεθεί στο ρεύμα. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει κάτι?


Πρώτα θα βρεις το καφάο του ΟΤΕ από το οποίο παίρνεις, κοντά σε αυτό θα υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο της vodafone. Αν υπάρχει, θα παίρνεις από αυτό. Αν πας κοντά και ακούγεται τότε όχι μόνον έχει συνδεθεί, αλλά έχει πάρει και μπρος και αναμένεις πολύ σύντομα. Δες για διαθεσιμότηες στα site των παρόχων.




> Αύριο μπαίνουμε στο Q3


Q3 club  :Cool:

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Τον πρώτο καιρό (ήταν τότε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ) έβαζε και πολλές (πάρα πολλές) κλάπηκαν και ζήτησε να τις βάλει αργότερα όταν ολοκληρωθεί το πρόγραμμα.
> Μάλιστα υπήρχε σχετική επικοινωνία με διάφορα υπουργεία για το θέμα μέχρι και λύση δοκιμαστική (αν θυμάμαι στην Πρέβεζα) με μικρά H/Z εκτός της καμπίνας και με κατασκευή συρματοπλέγματος περιμετρικά και της καμπίνας. Λύση που σταμάτησε διότι το κόστος εκτοξεύτηκε.


Επιβεβαιώνω το παραπάνω για τις γεννητριες. Τις έχω δει στην Πρέβεζα, ακριβώς όπως περιγραφονται από τον φίλο μας.

----------


## gemantzu

> Κάποιος τους ανάγκασε να επενδύσουν αλλιώς τι νομίζεις θα βλέπαμε μέχρι το 2050;
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιός; Η ΕΕΤΤ; 
> 
> 
> 
> Πρώτα θα βρεις το καφάο του ΟΤΕ από το οποίο παίρνεις, κοντά σε αυτό θα υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο της vodafone. Αν υπάρχει, θα παίρνεις από αυτό. Αν πας κοντά και ακούγεται τότε όχι μόνον έχει συνδεθεί, αλλά έχει πάρει και μπρος και αναμένεις πολύ σύντομα. Δες για διαθεσιμότηες στα site των παρόχων.
> ...


Εγώ ακόμα στο περίμενε. Κάποιος το "Ανέλαβε προσωπικά και θα μου απαντήσει τι συμβάινει έως την Παρασκευή, με διαβεβαίωσε για αυτό". Παρασκευή πρωί θα χεστούμε πάλι. Δεν μου το βγάζεις από το μυαλό ότι κάτι πατάτα έχουν κάνει στην εν λόγω καμπίνα, έχει πόσο καιρό που λειτουργεί κανονικά. Λες να κάνανε επική κίνηση ματ και να πήρανε κάρτα να την βάλαν αλλού που τους έλειπε;

----------


## Deathsender

Καλησπερα και καλο μηνα παιδια!Μολις γυρισα σπιτι και ακουσα τα ανεμιστηρακια της vodadone στην οδο Σπυρου μηλιου  να λειτουργουν .Εχουμε και λεμε η καμπινα adsl ειναι η 459 και της vodafone ειναι η cab 063, εφοσον ακουγεται κατι  μεσα σημαινει οτι ειναι ετοιμη για vdsl;

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Εγώ ακόμα στο περίμενε. Κάποιος το "Ανέλαβε προσωπικά και θα μου απαντήσει τι συμβάινει έως την Παρασκευή, με διαβεβαίωσε για αυτό". Παρασκευή πρωί θα χεστούμε πάλι. Δεν μου το βγάζεις από το μυαλό ότι κάτι πατάτα έχουν κάνει στην εν λόγω καμπίνα, έχει πόσο καιρό που λειτουργεί κανονικά. Λες να κάνανε επική κίνηση ματ και να πήρανε κάρτα να την βάλαν αλλού που τους έλειπε;


Πιστεύω οτι απλά άργησαν να την ενεργοποιήσουν και τώρα περιμένουν τους «ελέγχους», για άλλη μια φορά τελευταία στιγμή όλα.




> Καλησπερα και καλο μηνα παιδια!Μολις γυρισα σπιτι και ακουσα τα ανεμιστηρακια της vodadone στην οδο Σπυρου μηλιου  να λειτουργουν .Εχουμε και λεμε η καμπινα adsl ειναι η 459 και της vodafone ειναι η cab 063, εφοσον ακουγεται κατι  μεσα σημαινει οτι ειναι ετοιμη για vdsl;


Αν ακούγεται τότε πολύ σύντομα θα δίνει.

----------


## simon77

> Δεν το συζητάω αν πρέπει ή όχι να υπάρχει εφεδρική πηγή τροφοδοσίας στις καμπίνες. Όμως οι εταιρείες είναι ιδιωτικές και πρώτα κοιτάνε το κέρδος. Το έχω γράψει πάλι.
> 
> Έχει μια υπηρεσία το δημόσιο, φωνάζουμε για καθυστέρηση ανάπτυξης, μονοπώλιο, κακές υπηρεσίες κλπ.
> Πουλάμε σε ιδιώτη αυτή την υπηρεσία, φωνάζουμε διότι ο ιδιώτης κοιτά πρώτα το κέρδος και βάσει αυτού χαράζει την ανάπτυξη των υπηρεσιών, οι οποίες δεν έχουν κοινωνική χροιά κλπ.
> 
> Ταυτόχρονα, η τεχνολογία αναπτύσσεται και ο κόσμος προχωρά. Βέβαια πολλές φορές δουλεύει με διαφορετικό τρόπο όπως έχουμε συνηθίσει και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχουμε άλλα θέματα από αυτά που είχαμε πριν.
> Π.χ. παλαιότερα είχαμε την φουφού ή τις ξυλόσομπες και αργότερα τις σόμπες πετρελαίου. Δεν ήθελαν ρεύμα, απλά την καύσιμη ύλη, για να ζεσταθούμε. Σήμερα έχουμε κεντρική θέρμανση καλοριφέρ ή ατομικούς λέβητες φυσικού αερίου ή κλιματιστικά, αλλά όλα αυτά θέλουν ρεύμα για την λειτουργά τους. Δεν βλέπω κανέναν τα τελευταία ΧΧ χρόνια να παραπονιέται για το θέμα αυτό και να απαιτεί να γυρίσουμε στην πρότερη κατάσταση.
> Τα περισσότερα σημερινά αυτοκίνητα δεν έχουν εφεδρικό τροχό, αλλά κιτ επιδιόρθωσης. Ζήτημα αν οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν πως δουλεύει και θα καταφέρουν να επισκευάσουν προσωρινά το ελαστικό και με την προϋπόθεση να βρουν το αίτιο. Αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολλά σε διάφορες άλλες περιπτώσεις.
> 
> ...


Εχεις δικιο για την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση και τον συγχρονισμο....απλα εγω δεν το σκεφτηκα ετσι....Τελος παντων...
Εκανα την δοκιμη που μου ειπες...
Καποιες στιγμες εφτασε μεχρι 11MBps το κατεβασμα αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες παιζει εκει στο 10,7 με 10,8...

Απλα να ρωησω ηθελα το εξης...
Εχω το ρουτερ που αναγραφω στο προφιλ μου....
Tp-Lnk Archer VR600 και απο πισω μονο για το Voip κουμπωμενο επανω του το Speedport Plus του Οτε το οποιο κανει μονο την δουλεια του τηλεφωνου....
To Tp-Link φτανει μεχρι 100 ... 17a προφιλ νομιζω...( σε αντιθεση με το Speedport Plus το οποιο φτανει μεχρι τα 200...(35b σωστα???))
Ο συγχρονισμος φαινεται βεβαια στα 102.397 αλλα λεω μηπως παιζει καποιο ρολο αυτο λογω της διαφορας των 2,397 (απο τα 100) και συμπεριφερεται σαν να εχει συγχρονισει στα 100...
Δεν ξερω αν μπορω να αποτυπωσω σωστα την σκεψη μου...ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω....
Αν δηλαδη παρόλο που φαινεται να εχει συγχρονισει στα 102.397.... αυτο στην ουσια δουλευει και προσφερει στην ουσια σαν να εχει συγχρονισει στα 100....
90 Mbps speedtest...10,7 με 11,00 ΜBps download...
Και το λεω αυτο γιατι μου κανε εντυπωση το εξης....
Το speedtest οταν ξεκιναει ξεκιναει απο τα 97Mbit και πεφτει και σταθεροποιειται στα 90....(μιλαω για την εφαρμογη των windows 10...Η ακομα και το Fast.com του Netflix αν δεν απατωμαι...)
Το δε Download ξεκιναει απο τα 12,7-12,5 και πεφτει και σταθεροποιειται στα 10,7-11,00 ....
Δεν ξερω...μια σκεψη εκανα...
Να δοκιμαζα το Speedport Plus του Οτε ετσι απο περιεργεια λετε????
(Βαριεμαι να το ξανασεταρω μετα σαν δευτερο πανω στο Tp-Link ρε γαμωτο...)  :Razz: 

Και μια ερωτηση ακομα...
Εδω και λιγο καιρο μετα απο επανεκκινηση το ρουτερ δεν αλλαζει Ip...
Δεν παιρνει αλλη Ip δηλαδη...επανεκκινει κανονικα και εχει την ιδια...
Και πριν την αναβαθμιση και μετα...
Μερικες φορες την αλλαζει....μερικες φορες οχι...
Π.χ. χθες το βραδυ εκανα καποιες επανεκκινησεις και ολες τις φορες ξαναπηρε την ιδια ακριβως Ip...
Γιατι αραγε συμβαινει αυτο??? το εχει συναντησει καποιος???

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δοκίμασε με το Plus μόνο του. Σε περιορίζει το Archer.

----------


## simon77

> Δοκίμασε με το Plus μόνο του. Σε περιορίζει το Archer.


Λες ε???... αυτο σκεφτηκα κι εγω...
Μωρε ποιος ξανακανει παλι τις ρυθμισεις για να ξαναμπουν παλι οπως ηταν...
Δεν ξερω αν τις θυμαμαι κιολας....πανε κανα 2 χρονια...
Εαν κρατησω backup των ρυθμισεων και απο τα 2 ρουτερ θα ειμαι οκ???  :Smile:

----------


## Deathsender

Ενημερωση*
Σημερα μιλησα με κεντρικα vodafone γιατι απο το καταστημα χ.τρικουπη λεγαν δεν εχεις vdsl διαθεσιμοτητα.Με παιρνουν απο κεντρικα και τελικα εχω (καμπινα vdsl q2 εγινε χθες ενεργοποιηση) vdsl double play σταθερα κινητα μονο με 23ευρω!!!(λογο συνδεσης) θα σας ενημερωσω συντομα για οτι εξελιξη προκυψει. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## man

> Δεν έχει καμπίνες στο κάστρο ;;


Καινούργιες καμπίνες δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν.  




> Ποιά καμπίνα;;


Με πιάνεις αδιάβαστο σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## ga92

Παιδες συνδεθηκα και εγω με vdsl και νεα γραμμη μετα την ταλαιπωρια, ευτυχως επεσα σε καλο τεχνικο που ηθελε να βοηθησει και με συνδεσε απο αλλη γραμμη γιατι δεν ειχε ελευθερο ζευγαρι για την πολυκατοικια μου. 51down kai 5,1up

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Παιδες συνδεθηκα και εγω με vdsl και νεα γραμμη μετα την ταλαιπωρια, ευτυχως επεσα σε καλο τεχνικο που ηθελε να βοηθησει και με συνδεσε απο αλλη γραμμη γιατι δεν ειχε ελευθερο ζευγαρι για την πολυκατοικια μου. 51down kai 5,1up


Τι εννοείς;

----------


## ga92

> Τι εννοείς;


Δεν ειχε διαθεσιμοτητα για την πολυκατοικια που ειμαι και εφερε απο ενα κουτι σε μια κολωνα που ειναι λιγο πιο διπλα, τωρα ακριβως και εγω δε ξερω τι εκανε αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω συνδεση :P

----------


## BeyondMAD

Καλορίζικη, άντε να δούμε αν θα γίνει και σε εμάς τίποτα, έχει καταντήσει γελοίο το πράγμα  :Thumb down:

----------


## gemantzu

Καλημέρα. Παρασκευή πρωί ξανακαλώ στη Vodafone στο τμήμα αναβαθμίσεων. Η συζήτηση έχει ως εξής:
- "κάποιο συστημικό λάθος έχει συμβεί στη γραμμή σας και πρέπει να ακυρωθεί και να ξανά περαστεί"
- "ναι και εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω τώρα; Θα περιμένω πάλι δεκαπέντε εργάσιμες;"
- "ε ναι, τι να κάνουμε τώρα; ξέρετε πόσο καιρό περίμενα εγώ; δύο μήνες..."
- "Καλά αυτό δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα. Και για ποιό λόγο δεν το είδαμε νωρίτερα; Καλώ σχεδόν κάθε δεύτερη μέρα, δεν μπορούσε αυτό να έχει λυθεί νωρίτερα; Αν είναι έτσι αφήσαμε ένα μήνα να περάσει χωρίς λόγο. Και κάθε φορά πρέπει να αναλύω όλο το ιστορικό σε κάθε συνάδερφο σας"
- "Δεν ξέρω τι να σας πω. Θα πω στην χ που σας είχε πουλήσει την αναβάθμιση να σας καλέσει το απόγευμα που πιάνει δουλειά. Και δεν χρειάζεται να τα λέτε πάλι, τα βλέπουμε στο ιστορικό"
- "Καλά ευχαριστώ"

Την ίδια μέρα:
- "Ναι γειά σας, μου είπαν να σας καλέσω. Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει;"
- "Δεν βλέπετε στο ιστορικό;"
- "Όχι, δεν μου είχαν γράψει περί τίνος πρόκειται."
Της τα ξαναλέω από την αρχή
Περιμένω κανά πεντάλεπτο
- "Ναι, θα μιλήσετε με έναν τεχνικό να σας πει ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει. Η αίτησή σας προχωράει κανονικά, ο ΟΤΕ είχε κάνει λάθος στην καμπίνα"
Τεχνικός:
- "Ναι, η αίτησή σας προχωράει κανονικά, εντός 10 ημερών θα έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημά σας"
- "Περιμένουμε όμως ένα μήνα ήδη, και αφύ ο ΟΤΕ έκανε το λάθος δεν μπορούμε να το σπρώξουμε λίγο το πράγμα;"
- "Οι δέκα ημέρες ακόμα είναι μετά από σπρώξιμο δυστυχώς"

Για όσους λένε ότι παλιά ήταν χειρότερα που ήθελες μέσο για γραμμή έτσι; Πόσα από αυτά τα λάθη του δημόσιου πάροχου είναι ουσιαστικά και πόσα είναι στοχευμένα για να πεις άει συχτήρι χ άλλη εταιρεία;

----------


## BeyondMAD

Τραγικοί απλά, στη θέση σου θα έφευγα από αυτούς. Αν και ήθελαν καταγγελία χωρίς πολλά πολλά. Πάντα κάποιος άλλος φταίει και όχι αυτοί (που φυσικά φταίνε αυτοί με το πεθαμένο VDSL). Τι να πω, μόνο εδώ γίνονται αυτά. Κανονικά θέλουν ξήλωμα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Απλά φυγε και την άλλη μέρα θα εχεις VDSL

----------


## gemantzu

> Τραγικοί απλά, στη θέση σου θα έφευγα από αυτούς. Αν και ήθελαν καταγγελία χωρίς πολλά πολλά. Πάντα κάποιος άλλος φταίει και όχι αυτοί (που φυσικά φταίνε αυτοί με το πεθαμένο VDSL). Τι να πω, μόνο εδώ γίνονται αυτά. Κανονικά θέλουν ξήλωμα.


Ποιά είναι η διαδικασία καταγγελίας; Και καλά να φύγω, σε ποιούς να πάω;

----------


## simon77

Ποσος χρονος συμβολαιου σου απομενει???

----------


## gemantzu

> Ποσος χρονος συμβολαιου σου απομενει???


Δεν έχει σημασία νομίζω. Πριν χρόνια, επειδή είχαμε μεγάλο πρόβλημα στη γραμμή είχαμε συμφωνήσει στο ότι όταν θέλω φεύγω, ασχέτως συμβολαίου. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα που ρώτησα, από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών το έβλεπαν σαν υποσημείωση

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ποιά είναι η διαδικασία καταγγελίας; Και καλά να φύγω, σε ποιούς να πάω;


Υπάρχει στη σελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ αλλά είναι πολύ χρονοβόρα γιατί θες έγγραφη απάντηση από πάροχο με διάστημα 20 ημερών και κάτι τέτοια, από τη στιγμή που χάθηκε ήδη τόσος χρόνος είναι λίγο ό,τι να'ναι.

Οπουδήποτε εκτός από vodafone. Εταιρεία που έχει χάσει κάθε επαφή με την πραγματικότητα και δε σέβεται τον πελάτη παρ`ότι αυτός πληρώνει χρυσάφι για μια άθλια υπηρεσία δεν αξίζει κανένα € (πόσο μάλλον να λειτουργεί, αλλά Ελλάδα είμαστε).
ΟΤΕ εάν θες να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο και δε σε πειράζει το επιπλέον κόστος, Wind/nova αν θες να ρισκάρεις με βλάβες αλλά είναι πιο φτηνές.

----------


## gemantzu

> Υπάρχει στη σελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ αλλά είναι πολύ χρονοβόρα γιατί θες έγγραφη απάντηση από πάροχο με διάστημα 20 ημερών και κάτι τέτοια, από τη στιγμή που χάθηκε ήδη τόσος χρόνος είναι λίγο ό,τι να'ναι.
> 
> Οπουδήποτε εκτός από vodafone. Εταιρεία που έχει χάσει κάθε επαφή με την πραγματικότητα και δε σέβεται τον πελάτη παρ`ότι αυτός πληρώνει χρυσάφι για μια άθλια υπηρεσία δεν αξίζει κανένα € (πόσο μάλλον να λειτουργεί, αλλά Ελλάδα είμαστε).
> ΟΤΕ εάν θες να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο και δε σε πειράζει το επιπλέον κόστος, Wind/nova αν θες να ρισκάρεις με βλάβες αλλά είναι πιο φτηνές.


Πιο φθηνές; Η τιμή που πήρα ήταν 31.60 με ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό. Στο site της Wind πχ το έχει 35 ευρώ το 100αρι. Μήπως μου διαφεύγει κάτι;

----------


## simon77

Εγω στη θεση σου, (εφ'οσον δεν εχεις κανενα κοστος στο να φυγεις απο Vodafone), Θα επαιρνα τηλεφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και θα τους ελεγα...
" Γεια σας, ειμαι συνδρομητης Vodafone και θελω να φυγω, να αλλαξω παροχο...τι προσφορα μπορειτε να μου κανετε??? "
Τουλαχιστον θα την παλευα ετσι...το πολυ-πολυ να σου δωσουν, στην χειροτερη, την προσφορα που τρεχει τωρα για 100αρα με τα 41,90 το μηνα....
Και οπως λεει και ο αλλος ο φιλος αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με το μηνιαιο κοστος καντην για ΟΤΕ....
Να δεις μετα πως θα σε παιρνουν 100 τηλεφωνα απο Vodafone να σου ζηταν συγνωμη...να σου κανουν απιστευτες προσφορες και να σε παρακαλανε να μεινεις..
Ετσι ειχαν κανει και σε μενα αλλα εγω επεμεινα στην αποφαση μου και την εκανα λεγοντας τους οτι οταν ημουν συνδρομητης σας με γραφατε, τωρα που φευγω με θυμηθηκατε οτι υπαρχω...!!!...αμ δε που θα μεινω..!!
Αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου φιλε μου...

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Πιο φθηνές; Μήπως μου διαφεύγει κάτι;


Από του ΟΤΕ.  :Razz:  
Η Nova έπαιζε 29.90€. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγω στη θεση σου, (εφ'οσον δεν εχεις κανενα κοστος στο να φυγεις απο Vodafone), Θα επαιρνα τηλεφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και θα τους ελεγα...
> " Γεια σας, ειμαι συνδρομητης Vodafone και θελω να φυγω, να αλλαξω παροχο...τι προσφορα μπορειτε να μου κανετε??? "
> Τουλαχιστον θα την παλευα ετσι...το πολυ-πολυ να σου δωσουν, στην χειροτερη, την προσφορα που τρεχει τωρα για 100αρα με τα 41,90 το μηνα....
> Και οπως λεει και ο αλλος ο φιλος αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με το μηνιαιο κοστος καντην για ΟΤΕ....
> Να δεις μετα πως θα σε παιρνουν 100 τηλεφωνα απο Vodafone να σου ζηταν συγνωμη...να σου κανουν απιστευτες προσφορες και να σε παρακαλανε να μεινεις..
> Ετσι ειχαν κανει και σε μενα αλλα εγω επεμεινα στην αποφαση μου και την εκανα λεγοντας τους οτι οταν ημουν συνδρομητης σας με γραφατε, τωρα που φευγω με θυμηθηκατε οτι υπαρχω...!!!...αμ δε που θα μεινω..!!
> Αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου φιλε μου...


Δυστυχώς όσο ισχύει το συμβόλαιο σε θεωρούν δεδομένο, όταν κάνεις να φύγεις όμως...

----------


## gemantzu

Ξέρετε τι με ανησυχεί περισσότερο; Με διάφορους από τη δουλειά που το έχω συζητήσει, ή φίλους εκτός, όποιος έβαλε νέα γραμμή έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα. Αποσυνδέσεις, πρόβλημα με τηλεφωνία, χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες... Τι παίζει ρε γαμώτο, πότε ξέπεσε αυτή η εταιρεία τόσο άσχημα; Ξέρω ότι αλλάζουν ERP, τόσο μεγάλη ζημιά τους έκανε...

----------


## BeyondMAD

Έλλειψη ανταγωνισμού, έλλειψη κυρώσεων, έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος. Για τα τεχνικά ζητήματα φταίει ο χαλκός.

----------


## Deathsender

Σημερα μολις εγινε η αναβαθμιση απο adsl σε vdsl , στατιστικα:
Τρέχον ρυθμός	51199 kbps	5117 kbps
Μέγιστος ρυθμός	163340 kbps	63996 kbps
Αναλογία σήματος προς θόρυβο	38.1 dB	48.8 dB
Εξασθένηση	2.5 dB	6.5 dB
Ισχύς	14.0 dBm	11.0 dBm
Σφάλματα CRC το τελευταίο 15 λεπτό/λεπτά	0	1
Κ (αριθμός των bytes στο πλαίσιο DMT)	239	32
R (αριθμός των bytes στη λέξη κώδικα RS)	16	8
S (μέγεθος λέξης κώδικα RS σε πλαίσιο DMT)	0.14	0.19
D (βάθος παρεμβολής)	214	3
Καθυστέρηση	7.90 ms	0.09 ms

Εντυπωσεις παιδια;ειναι ολα κομπλε;απο φτπ οτε download 5,5mb/s

----------


## PEPES

> Σημερα μολις εγινε η αναβαθμιση απο adsl σε vdsl , στατιστικα:
> Τρέχον ρυθμός	51199 kbps	5117 kbps
> Μέγιστος ρυθμός	163340 kbps	63996 kbps
> Αναλογία σήματος προς θόρυβο	38.1 dB	48.8 dB
> Εξασθένηση	2.5 dB	6.5 dB
> Ισχύς	14.0 dBm	11.0 dBm
> Σφάλματα CRC το τελευταίο 15 λεπτό/λεπτά	0	1
> Κ (αριθμός των bytes στο πλαίσιο DMT)	239	32
> R (αριθμός των bytes στη λέξη κώδικα RS)	16	8
> ...


Πολύ καλη η γραμμή σου...καλοριζικη!

----------


## gemantzu

> Σημερα μολις εγινε η αναβαθμιση απο adsl σε vdsl , στατιστικα:
> Τρέχον ρυθμός	51199 kbps	5117 kbps
> Μέγιστος ρυθμός	163340 kbps	63996 kbps
> Αναλογία σήματος προς θόρυβο	38.1 dB	48.8 dB
> Εξασθένηση	2.5 dB	6.5 dB
> Ισχύς	14.0 dBm	11.0 dBm
> Σφάλματα CRC το τελευταίο 15 λεπτό/λεπτά	0	1
> Κ (αριθμός των bytes στο πλαίσιο DMT)	239	32
> R (αριθμός των bytes στη λέξη κώδικα RS)	16	8
> ...


Καλορίζικη φίλε. Άντε και στα δικά μας.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλορίζικη φίλε. Άντε και στα δικά μας.


Δε μας βλέπω για φέτος εμάς, κάτι τους κάναμε μάλλον.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Να πτωχεύσουν όλοι τους  :Very Happy:

----------


## riddle3

> Δε μας βλέπω για φέτος εμάς, κάτι τους κάναμε μάλλον.


Υπομονή  :Sad: 
Οι αρχικές αναγγελίες για vdsl σε Ανατολή - Γιαννιώτικο Σαλόνι ήταν τέλη 14 - αρχές 15 και  τους πήρε 5 χρόνια.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Να πτωχεύσουν όλοι τους


Κανονικά έτσι θα έπρεπε να γίνει, αλλά εδώ που βρισκόμαστε ο ανταγωνισμός απαγορεύεται και τα μονοπώλια επικροτούνται από τους αρμόδιους, μόνο σε ταινίες δυστοπιανής επιστημονικής φαντασίας.




> Υπομονή 
> Οι αρχικές αναγγελίες για vdsl σε Ανατολή - Γιαννιώτικο Σαλόνι ήταν τέλη 14 - αρχές 15 και  τους πήρε 5 χρόνια.


Η υπομονή έχει και τα οριά της. 10 χρόνια με ταχύτητα χελώνας, περιμένουμε το 2020 για να μπει τεχνολογία 15-ετίας για να βάλουμε ταχύτητες 5ετίας (τουλάχιστον). Τραγικό. Γελάνε και οι πέτρες. Οι αναθέσεις στην Ανατολή (Γιάννενα είμαι όχι Ανατολή αν και πολύ κοντά) από τη στιγμή που τις παράτησε ο ΟΤΕ τότε και τις ανέλαβε η vodafone 2-3 χρόνια μετά προφανώς και έπρεπε να μην είναι FTTC. Το 2018 ξεκίνησαν τα έργα, Μάρτιο/Απρίλιο του '19 ήταν έτοιμα και περιμέναμε 1 χρόνο ρεύμα. Κάποιοι συνδέθηκαν. Κάποιους μας πάνε από 3μηνο σε 3μηνο ενώ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι (πόλεις, χώρες, πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων) προχωράνε. Οι τιμές επίσης ασχολίαστες, κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να βάλει κανείς σύνδεση μέχρι να τις ρίξουν αλλά δεν γίνονται αυτά. Τα λεφτά που δίνουμε πάντως δεν τους αξίζουν. Ένα 10% τους αξίζει (όπως και το μίζερο upload που δίνουν).

----------


## riddle3

> Κανονικά έτσι θα έπρεπε να γίνει, αλλά εδώ που βρισκόμαστε ο ανταγωνισμός απαγορεύεται και τα μονοπώλια επικροτούνται από τους αρμόδιους, μόνο σε ταινίες δυστοπιανής επιστημονικής φαντασίας.
> 
> 
> 
> Η υπομονή έχει και τα οριά της. 10 χρόνια με ταχύτητα χελώνας, περιμένουμε το 2020 για να μπει τεχνολογία 15-ετίας για να βάλουμε ταχύτητες 5ετίας (τουλάχιστον). Τραγικό. Γελάνε και οι πέτρες. Οι αναθέσεις στην Ανατολή (Γιάννενα είμαι όχι Ανατολή αν και πολύ κοντά) από τη στιγμή που τις παράτησε ο ΟΤΕ τότε και τις ανέλαβε η vodafone 2-3 χρόνια μετά προφανώς και έπρεπε να μην είναι FTTC. Το 2018 ξεκίνησαν τα έργα, Μάρτιο/Απρίλιο του '19 ήταν έτοιμα και περιμέναμε 1 χρόνο ρεύμα. Κάποιοι συνδέθηκαν. Κάποιους μας πάνε από 3μηνο σε 3μηνο ενώ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι (πόλεις, χώρες, πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων) προχωράνε. Οι τιμές επίσης ασχολίαστες, κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να βάλει κανείς σύνδεση μέχρι να τις ρίξουν αλλά δεν γίνονται αυτά. Τα λεφτά που δίνουμε πάντως δεν τους αξίζουν. Ένα 10% τους αξίζει (όπως και το μίζερο upload που δίνουν).


Δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο, από τη στιγμή που καθυστέρησαν τα έργα τόσο, έπρεπε να είχαμε πάει κατευθείαν σε FTTH.
Το upload είναι πρόβλημα σε οτιδήποτε εκτός ίνας, προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα ένα πακέτο 40/40 αντί για το 100/10, αλλά έχουμε και την μπίζνα με τις μισθωμένες & hosting να προστατέψουμε οπότε σε οικιακό δεν βλέπω προκοπή. Να δεις που και gigabit down να δώσουν το upload θα είναι max 50.
Για τις τιμές, έδινα κοντά στα 30€ τόσα χρόνια για 10Mbit οπότε το επιπλέον κόστος για την 100αρα θα το φάω ασχέτως (pent up demand) αν είναι ακριβό.
Είμαστε πάντα σε φάση, από το καθόλου καλό είναι και το <insert technology here> (dial-up, isdn, dsl 384k, vdsl τώρα) , ενώ θα έπρεπε να είχε αρχίσει το deployment fiber 15 χρόνια πριν.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Συμμετρικό το ξεχνάμε, αλλά 100/40 (ή 50) θα μπορούσε να είναι άνετα στο 99% των περιπτώσεων μέσω καμπίνας. Απλά το κάνουν ξεκάθαρα γιατί δεν τους βάζει κανείς χέρι και για να πουλήσουν το 200/20 πακέτο όπου υπάρχει (εδώ στα Γιάννενα αποφάσισαν ότι δεν μας χρειάζεται γιατί ξέρουν τις ανάγκες μας καλύτερα από εμάς ή για να γλιτώσουν ακόμα κι άλλο ένα τάληρο). Αυτό ίσως κάποτε να αλλάξει, και ίσως και να προχωρήσουν σε αναβαθμίσεις πιο γρήγορα εδώ για αυτό το λόγο, αλλά μιας και δεν είναι OTE μάλλον δύσκολο. Gigabit εδώ; 5 (για να μη πω 8) και άνω χρόνια τουλάχιστον, δεν πρέπει να γίνει απόσβεση ο εξοπλισμός (τιμές κόστους) και (για 625η φορά) ο χαλκός;
Από τα 30€ για έως 24 να πας στο έως 50 ή έως 100 είναι εύκολο να δώσεις τα 10€ παραπάνω.




> Είμαστε πάντα σε φάση, από το καθόλου καλό είναι και το <insert technology here> (dial-up, isdn, dsl 384k, vdsl τώρα) , ενώ θα έπρεπε να είχε αρχίσει το deployment fiber 15 χρόνια πριν.


Είναι συνηθισμένη τακτική αυτό. Το fiber το χάσαμε και τώρα τρέχουν και δεν προλαβαίνουν.
Είμασταν μονίμως πίσω, ακόμα και από προ κρίσης και τώρα ακόμα πιο πίσω και δεν θα τους φτάσουμε (Ευρώπη) ποτέ.

----------


## gemantzu

> Συμμετρικό το ξεχνάμε, αλλά 100/40 (ή 50) θα μπορούσε να είναι άνετα στο 99% των περιπτώσεων μέσω καμπίνας. Απλά το κάνουν ξεκάθαρα γιατί δεν τους βάζει κανείς χέρι και για να πουλήσουν το 200/20 πακέτο όπου υπάρχει (εδώ στα Γιάννενα αποφάσισαν ότι δεν μας χρειάζεται γιατί ξέρουν τις ανάγκες μας καλύτερα από εμάς ή για να γλιτώσουν ακόμα κι άλλο ένα τάληρο). Αυτό ίσως κάποτε να αλλάξει, και ίσως και να προχωρήσουν σε αναβαθμίσεις πιο γρήγορα εδώ για αυτό το λόγο, αλλά μιας και δεν είναι OTE μάλλον δύσκολο. Gigabit εδώ; 5 (για να μη πω 8) και άνω χρόνια τουλάχιστον, δεν πρέπει να γίνει απόσβεση ο εξοπλισμός (τιμές κόστους) και (για 625η φορά) ο χαλκός;
> Από τα 30€ για έως 24 να πας στο έως 50 ή έως 100 είναι εύκολο να δώσεις τα 10€ παραπάνω.
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι συνηθισμένη τακτική αυτό. Το fiber το χάσαμε και τώρα τρέχουν και δεν προλαβαίνουν.
> Είμασταν μονίμως πίσω, ακόμα και από προ κρίσης και τώρα ακόμα πιο πίσω και δεν θα τους φτάσουμε (Ευρώπη) ποτέ.


Ξέρεις ποιό είναι το αστείο έτσι; Πριν λίγες μέρες έστειλα να δώσω βλάβη για τη σύνδεση μου που από όταν έκανα αίτηση για vdsl έπεσε από τα 7.2-7.5 στα 5 πλέον.
Ατάκα πρώτη: η ταχύτητα σας είναι 5.1 και είναι πάνω από το μέσο όρο της γειτονιάς
Ατάκα δεύτερη: αυτά είναι τα μειονεκτήματα του χαλκού, όταν θα αναβαθμιστείτε σε vdsl θα δείτε διαφορά.

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας

Όσον αφορά προηγούμενη συζήτηση, ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ άλλος πάροχος δεν βλέπει διαθεσιμότητα. Γαμάτο;

----------


## Deathsender

Ελαβα μια πολυ καλη προσφορα παιδια το 100σταρι στα 30 ευρω μονο - 1 ευρω ebill 28(-2 ευρω λογο καρτοπρογραμματος) και το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα...

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Και το πιο τραγικό από όλα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία ενημέρωση. Κανένας από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά ούτε και οι τεχνικοί έχουν ιδέα τι γίνεται και πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν και οι υπόλοιπες καμπίνες.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ξέρεις ποιό είναι το αστείο έτσι; Πριν λίγες μέρες έστειλα να δώσω βλάβη για τη σύνδεση μου που από όταν έκανα αίτηση για vdsl έπεσε από τα 7.2-7.5 στα 5 πλέον.
> Ατάκα πρώτη: η ταχύτητα σας είναι 5.1 και είναι πάνω από το μέσο όρο της γειτονιάς
> Ατάκα δεύτερη: αυτά είναι τα μειονεκτήματα του χαλκού, όταν θα αναβαθμιστείτε σε vdsl θα δείτε διαφορά.
> 
> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας
> 
> Όσον αφορά προηγούμενη συζήτηση, ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ άλλος πάροχος δεν βλέπει διαθεσιμότητα. Γαμάτο;


Εννοείται πως τα ξέρουν ότι ο χαλκός είναι σάπιος και δεν έχει μέλλον, αλλά παρόλα αυτά τα ρίξαν τα εκατομμύρια στο FTTC, μας περνάνε είτε για χαζούς είτε για αμόρφωτους είτε για φτωχαδάκια.
Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η καμπίνα σου είτε δεν πήρε ρεύμα ακόμη είτε ότι πήρε και περιμένεις να δώσει. Ακούγεται;




> Ελαβα μια πολυ καλη προσφορα παιδια το 100σταρι στα 30 ευρω μονο - 1 ευρω ebill 28(-2 ευρω λογο καρτοπρογραμματος) και το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα...


Παίζεις με τα νεύρα μας;  :Razz: 




> Και το πιο τραγικό από όλα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία ενημέρωση. Κανένας από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά ούτε και οι τεχνικοί έχουν ιδέα τι γίνεται και πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν και οι υπόλοιπες καμπίνες.


Ενημέρωση από ποιόν; Δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Η μόνη ενημέρωση είναι αν σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα με οδό. Πόσες καμπίνες άφησαν; 4-5 έχω υπόψη μου εδώ + αυτές στο κέντρο που είναι για 3ο τρίμηνο. Βέβαια μπορεί να πέρασαν το 90% που απαιτείται για να μη φάνε πρόστιμο και τις υπόλοιπες τις παράτησαν για όταν θελήσουν, καλό χειμώνα που λένε.

----------


## sdikr

> Κανονικά έτσι θα έπρεπε να γίνει, αλλά εδώ που βρισκόμαστε ο ανταγωνισμός απαγορεύεται και τα μονοπώλια επικροτούνται από τους αρμόδιους, μόνο σε ταινίες δυστοπιανής επιστημονικής φαντασίας.
> 
> 
> 
> Η υπομονή έχει και τα οριά της. 10 χρόνια με ταχύτητα χελώνας, περιμένουμε το 2020 για να μπει τεχνολογία 15-ετίας για να βάλουμε ταχύτητες 5ετίας (τουλάχιστον). Τραγικό. Γελάνε και οι πέτρες. Οι αναθέσεις στην Ανατολή (Γιάννενα είμαι όχι Ανατολή αν και πολύ κοντά) από τη στιγμή που τις παράτησε ο ΟΤΕ τότε και τις ανέλαβε η vodafone 2-3 χρόνια μετά προφανώς και έπρεπε να μην είναι FTTC. Το 2018 ξεκίνησαν τα έργα, Μάρτιο/Απρίλιο του '19 ήταν έτοιμα και περιμέναμε 1 χρόνο ρεύμα. Κάποιοι συνδέθηκαν. Κάποιους μας πάνε από 3μηνο σε 3μηνο ενώ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι (πόλεις, χώρες, πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων) προχωράνε. Οι τιμές επίσης ασχολίαστες, κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να βάλει κανείς σύνδεση μέχρι να τις ρίξουν αλλά δεν γίνονται αυτά. Τα λεφτά που δίνουμε πάντως δεν τους αξίζουν. Ένα 10% τους αξίζει (όπως και το μίζερο upload που δίνουν).


Κάπου κάτι έχεις μπερδέψει,   δεν σταματάει κάποιος κάποιον να κάνει ότι κάνει η HCN ή η Inalan, ή ακόμα και εσύ μπορείς να το ξεκινήσεις.
Περιορισμός υπάρχει μόνο για τα δίκτυα NGA με υποχρέωση παροχής χονδρικής στους άλλους.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Τι ακριβώς έχω μπερδέψει; «Κάπου και κάτι» δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## gemantzu

> Εννοείται πως τα ξέρουν ότι ο χαλκός είναι σάπιος και δεν έχει μέλλον, αλλά παρόλα αυτά τα ρίξαν τα εκατομμύρια στο FTTC, μας περνάνε είτε για χαζούς είτε για αμόρφωτους είτε για φτωχαδάκια.
> Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η καμπίνα σου είτε δεν πήρε ρεύμα ακόμη είτε ότι πήρε και περιμένεις να δώσει. Ακούγεται;
> 
> 
> 
> Παίζεις με τα νεύρα μας; 
> 
> 
> 
> Ενημέρωση από ποιόν; Δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Η μόνη ενημέρωση είναι αν σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα με οδό. Πόσες καμπίνες άφησαν; 4-5 έχω υπόψη μου εδώ + αυτές στο κέντρο που είναι για 3ο τρίμηνο. Βέβαια μπορεί να πέρασαν το 90% που απαιτείται για να μη φάνε πρόστιμο και τις υπόλοιπες τις παράτησαν για όταν θελήσουν, καλό χειμώνα που λένε.


Η καμπίνα μου ακούγεται εδώ και κανά μήνα. Τελευταία ενημέρωση από "τεχνικό" ο οποίος μου είπε ότι όλα καλά και σε 10 εργάσιμες ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ θα έχω τελειώσει. Την Παρασκευή τελειώνουν οι δέκα εργάσιμες και ετοιμάζω καταγγελία.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Άντε καλή τύχη, αλλά από τεχνικό μη περιμένεις τίποτα, πολλές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Η ΔΕΗ γιατι έχει σκάψει όλα τα πεζοδρόμια της Δωδώνης ; Μας επηρεάζει κάπως ως προς δο VDSL?

----------


## BeyondMAD

Όχι, μόνο όσους είναι εκεί εάν γίνουν διακοπές ρεύματος σε εκείνες τις καμπίνες. Τα έργα μπορεί να είναι για πολλούς λόγους.

- - - Updated - - -

Από 3μηνο σε 3μηνο:


```
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/1167094-Vodafone-%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%AF%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7-%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CF%8E%CE%BD-%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%AF%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8E%CE%BD-VDSL-Vectoring-NGA-(%CE%92-%CE%91%CE%BD%CE%AC%CE%B8%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%B7)
```

gemantzu είσαι μέσα σε αυτό;

----------


## gartzos

Καλησπέρα και πάλι παιδιά. Εντάξει εγώ είμαι από τους άτυχους, γιατί από ό,τι φαίνεται το δικό μου το ΚΑΦΑΟ το ξέχασαν και δεν υπάρχει σε καμία λίστα για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL. Έχω εδώ και 3 μήνες ADSL στον ΟΤΕ (μετά από 3 χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας πως δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερη γραμμή στην περιοχή-3ης Σεπτεμβρίου Ανατολή). Γενικά, επειδή ασχολούμαι με τα παιχνίδια, παρατηρούσα ότι μπορεί κατά τη διάρκεια ενός παιχνιδιού το ms να ανεβεί ξαφνικά 1-2 φορές ανά 30λεπτο. Εδώ και 10 μέρες όμως έχει ξεφύγει το πράγμα. Το ms δεν είναι καθόλου σταθερό. Κάθε 5 δευτερόλεπτα πηγαίνει 500ms και ξανά 83ms. Από τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν πως η γραμμή είναι μια χαρά(γελάω ή μάλλον κλαίω)..... Ξέρω πως ίσως δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα απλά έχω δει να ανεβάζεται printscreen με τις γραμμές και τα σφάλματα και σκέφτομαι μήπως κάποιος ξέρει να με βοηθήσει με αυτά τα νούμερα για το πώς πηγαίνει η γραμμή...Επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ έγινε χθες.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Αν δεν υπάρχει ούτε στην αρχική, πραγματικά άτυχος, ίσως πας για G.Fast εάν το υιοθετήσει η vodafone για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις... αλλιώς προσευχές για Starlink.
Για αρχή αφού λες παίζεις, πάρε στην υποστήριξη και ζήτα fast path, στον ΟΤΕ θα στο κάνουν σε 1-2 μέρες και θα δεις δραματική διαφορά στο latency σε πολλούς τίτλους.
Αυτό όμως θα κάνει τη γραμμή πιο ασταθή οπότε τσέκαρε την εσωτερική καλωδίωση ότι είναι στην εντέλεια. Αν χειροτερεύσει ίσως χρειαστεί να πας πίσω σε interleave...
Για τα spikes μπορεί να φταίνε πολλά, ειδικά αν είναι κι άλλες συσκευές στο ρούτερ.

----------


## gartzos

> Αν δεν υπάρχει ούτε στην αρχική, πραγματικά άτυχος, ίσως πας για G.Fast εάν το υιοθετήσει η vodafone για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις... αλλιώς προσευχές για Starlink.
> Για αρχή αφού λες παίζεις, πάρε στην υποστήριξη και ζήτα fast path, στον ΟΤΕ θα στο κάνουν σε 1-2 μέρες και θα δεις δραματική διαφορά στο latency σε πολλούς τίτλους.
> Αυτό όμως θα κάνει τη γραμμή πιο ασταθή οπότε τσέκαρε την εσωτερική καλωδίωση ότι είναι στην εντέλεια. Αν χειροτερεύσει ίσως χρειαστεί να πας πίσω σε interleave...
> Για τα spikes μπορεί να φταίνε πολλά, ειδικά αν είναι κι άλλες συσκευές στο ρούτερ.



Μου έκαναν μόλις την αλλαγή που μίλησα μαζί τους στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Όλα στη δοκιμή θα φανούν....για να δούμε....Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την άμεση απάντηση!

----------


## BeyondMAD

Τίποτα, έλεγξε το χαλκό και βλέπεις και πως θα πάει από σταθερότητα. Στα παιχνίδια θα δεις διαφορά, ειδικά σε όσα είναι γρήγορου ρυθμού.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Θα ενεργοποιήθω το τρέχον τρίμηνο; Σα ψεμα μου φαινεται

----------


## BeyondMAD

:ROFL:  Μην αγχώνεσαι, το Σεπτέμβρη θα βγει κι άλλη παράταση. Και τι τεχνολογία ε! Φρέσκια φρέσκια μόνο 15ετίας.

----------


## gemantzu

Φυσικά και είμαι μέσα, τι περίμενες; Είμαι σε διακοπές και μόλις μου χάλασε η διάθεση απίστευτα. Δεν ξέρω τι θα καταφέρω, αλλά θα τους κυνηγήσω όσο μπορώ...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Προς το παρον το 461 δεν ειναι στη λιστα (Περιβλέπτος) :P

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Όσες καμπίνες δεν είναι στη λίστα με την παράταση πάνε για την καινούρια χρονιά;

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Φυσικά και είμαι μέσα, τι περίμενες; Είμαι σε διακοπές και μόλις μου χάλασε η διάθεση απίστευτα. Δεν ξέρω τι θα καταφέρω, αλλά θα τους κυνηγήσω όσο μπορώ...


Με καταγγελία θα βρεις την υγειά σου.




> Προς το παρον το 461 δεν ειναι στη λιστα (Περιβλέπτος) :P





> Όσες καμπίνες δεν είναι στη λίστα με την παράταση πάνε για την καινούρια χρονιά;


Παραμένουν στο χρονοδιάγραμμα της προηγούμενης παράτασης (λογικά).

----------


## macro

δλδ ολοι εσεις εχετε κανει καταγγελιες και βρηκατε την υγεια σας?

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δε μπορώ να μιλήσω προσωπικά, αλλά έχει αποδειχτεί πολλές φορές σε άλλα νήματα πως με την καταγγελία επιταχύνθηκαν διαδικασίες και επιλύθηκαν προβλήματα τα οποία αργούσαν, οπότε είναι μια καλή ένδειξη.
Ο gemantzu έχει μήνες που το παλεύει γιατί η αντι-επαγγελματικότητα των παρόχων έχει φτάσει σε άλλα επίπεδα. Με την καταγγελία τουλάχιστον υποχρεώνεται να απαντήσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει, γιατί μέχρι τώρα όσοι απαντάνε δεν έχουν ιδέα. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλοι σε παρόμοια κατάσταση.

----------


## BeyondMAD

gemantzu τους έκανες καταγγελία τελικά;

----------


## gemantzu

Θα κάνω καταγγελία ναι. Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο να ενημερωθώ για την εξέλιξη, έφαγα όλα τα διαθέσιμα λεπτά ομιλίας μου περιμένοντας στη γραμμή, για να μου πουν ότι πριν τρεις ημέρες έγινε ακύρωση της αίτησης, χωρίς να βλέπουν ξανά νέα αίτηση. Ζήτησα να με καλέσει η ίδια που μου είχε κάνει την παραγγελία αλλά με πιστόλιασε. Έχω πάρει το email της εταιρείας στο οποίο ζητάω να μου δώθει γραπτώς αναλυτικά τι ενέργειες έχουν γίνει. Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα να το κάνω σήμερα γιατί είμαι διακοπές και ήμουν όλη την ημέρα γύρω γύρω, αλλά μέχρι τη Δευτέρα θα το έχω στείλει (θέλουν και κάποια στοιχεία).
Στη συνέχεια θα στείλω επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ, Δήμο Ιωαννίνων, και αν έχεις κάποιο άλλο μέσο κατά νου πες μου.
Σκέφτομαι όπως και να έχει να την κάνω με έλαφρα άπο τη Vodafone αλλά πραγματικά δεν ξέρω ποιον να εμπιστευτώ στα Γιάννενα, από όλους προβλήματα ακούω.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Κανέναν.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Κάνε ό,τι μπορείς, αλλά να ξέρεις από την ΕΕΤΤ να μη περιμένεις τίποτα. Εγώ βρίσκομαι σε διαπραγματεύσεις και σύντομα θα απαλλαγώ από αυτούς.




> Κανέναν.


Ναι γενικά όλοι είναι χάλια, αλλά θα έλεγα Cosmote είναι καλύτερος πάροχος, σε σχέση με τους άλλους.

----------


## macro

Τελικα τι ισχυει βρε παιδια? Απο ΕΕΤΤ μη περιμενεις τπτ που λεει ο φιλος απο πανω ή κανε καταγγελια να βρεις την υγεια σου που ειπε ο αλλος πιο πανω?

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ναι έχεις δίκιο, έτσι όπως τα διατύπωσα αντιφάσκουν. Θέλω να πω πως με την καταγγελία επισπεύδονται διαδικασίες χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο όπως έχω διαβάσει σε άλλα νήματα στο φόρουμ. Με το «μη περιμένεις τίποτα από την ΕΕΤΤ» εννοώ ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δουλεύει προς όφελος των παρόχων, αντί των καταναλωτών όπως έπρεπε, και εκτός αυτού εφόσον η καμπίνα του πήρε κι άλλη παράταση μπορούν κάλλιστα να του απαντήσουν «Πήρε κι άλλη παράταση. Περίμενε μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε κάτι γιατί δεν έληξε το χρονοδιάγραμμα» παρόλο που είναι η 3η παράταση που παίρνουν χωρίς κυρώσεις και ενώ ταλαιπωρείται επί μήνες, όπως όλοι όσοι περιμένουν ενεργοποίηση και έφτασαν Ιούλιο του 2020 και είναι ακόμα σε adsl.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Η Vodafone μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα εως 100 μέσω του site χμ

----------


## gemantzu

> Η Vodafone μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα εως 100 μέσω του site χμ


Μη φας, έχουμε γλαρόσουπα. Εμένα μου δίνει από τέλος φεβρουαρίου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι έχεις δίκιο, έτσι όπως τα διατύπωσα αντιφάσκουν. Θέλω να πω πως με την καταγγελία επισπεύδονται διαδικασίες χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο όπως έχω διαβάσει σε άλλα νήματα στο φόρουμ. Με το «μη περιμένεις τίποτα από την ΕΕΤΤ» εννοώ ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δουλεύει προς όφελος των παρόχων, αντί των καταναλωτών όπως έπρεπε, και εκτός αυτού εφόσον η καμπίνα του πήρε κι άλλη παράταση μπορούν κάλλιστα να του απαντήσουν «Πήρε κι άλλη παράταση. Περίμενε μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε κάτι γιατί δεν έληξε το χρονοδιάγραμμα» παρόλο που είναι η 3η παράταση που παίρνουν χωρίς κυρώσεις και ενώ ταλαιπωρείται επί μήνες, όπως όλοι όσοι περιμένουν ενεργοποίηση και έφτασαν Ιούλιο του 2020 και είναι ακόμα σε adsl.


Εγώ αρχικά θα στείλω το email στα κεντρικά τους για ενημέρωση διαδικασιών και για παράπονα "ψευδής ενημέρωσης". Στη συνέχεια, θα δούμε, θα σε συμβουλευτώ ξανά.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Αν πάω και βάλω χειροκίνητα τη διεύθυνση δε μου βγάζει. Αν πάω και τη βάλω από τον χάρτη τη διεύθυνση μου βγάζει. 

Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά. Αύριο θα τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε, μπας και

----------


## BeyondMAD

Εδώ πάντως ακόμα δεν βγάζει. 1+ μήνα ενεργοποιημένες καμπίνες. Όχι ότι θα συνδεθώ αλλά δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν πραγματικά. Πήραν παράταση και το πάνε με το πάσο τους μάλλον.

----------


## gemantzu

Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα με ενημέρωσαν ότι τελικά έπρεπε να ακυρώσουν τη διαδικασία αναβάθμισης και να την ξαναπεράσουν. Είχα 20 λεπτά στο τηλέφωνο, δεν νομίζω ότι κατάλαβε η κυρία πόσο πρόβλημα έχουν δημιουργήσει.
Ξεκίνησα τη διαδικασία καταγγελίας, ζήτησα ιστορικό κινήσεων από αυτούς και τον πάροχο γραπτώς για να δω μετά πως θα προχωρήσω.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Στην τελική δεν τους ενδιαφέρει για σένα ή για κανέναν πελάτη, περισσότερο εαν είναι ήδη συνδρομητής. Αν ζητήσεις καμιά φορητότητα θα σε έχουν στα ώπα ώπα με τα «Γιατί φεύγετε» και ιστορίες. Τελικά στην ακύρωσαν ενώ έπρεπε να την ξαναπεράσουν αλλά δεν το έκαναν. Γιατι;
Κάνε καταγγελίες όπου μπορείς και καλή τύχη.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Πως πάει αυτό με τη φορητότητα γραμμής; Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τη διαδικασία και τις παγίδες ;

- - - Updated - - -

Επιβεβαίωσα τη διαθεσιμότητα και τηλεφωνικά

----------


## BeyondMAD

Άρα έδωσαν προτεραιότητα στο κέντρο και τα χρονοδιαγράμματα ήταν απλά διακοσμητικά. Στην Ανατολή μάλλον δεν πληρώνουν με € αλλά με κάποιο άλλο μυθικό νόμισμα μικρότερης αξίας. 
Τέλος τα βασανά σου για το προσεχές μέλλον! Κάποιων άλλων συνεχίζονται...
Το κολπάκι συνήθως έχει ως εξής: κάνεις αίτηση φορητότητας γιατί έχεις καλύτερη προσφορά από άλλο πάροχο, οπότε για να μη σε χάσουν από θύμα πελάτη σε καλούν με καλύτερη προσφορά.
Εγώ προσωπικά και τσάμπα να μου έδιναν από τη vodafone δεν θα πήγαινα σε αυτούς. Έχω χάσει κάθε ίχνος σεβασμού που (δεν) είχα. Ένα λουκέτο τους αξίζει και τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δε δίνει ακόμη διαθεσιμότητα. Επίσης. ο ΟΤΕ μου λέει να το προσέξω γιατι από τη στιγμή που σου δίνουν αυτοί διαθεσιμότητα θα έπρεπε να το βλέπουμε και εμείς.Και εμείς δε βλέπουμε κάτι τέτοιο λένε άρα πιθανόν να μην ισχύει

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μήπως να περίμενες να βγάλει και ο ΟΤΕ; Ξέρω ότι με το adsl δεν παλεύεται η κατάσταση αλλά ίσως εν τέλει να αξίζει να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμη. Δες πχ την περίπτωση του gemantzu...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Θα περιμένω γιατι δε θέλω μα φύγω από τον ΟΤΕ, απλά κάνω όνειρα για 30€ πακέτο και όχι 40€ για αυτό θέλω να πιέσω λίγο.

----------


## Deathsender

Καλησπερα παιδια!Ελαβα σημερα προσφορα double play 100mbps στην προνομιακη τιμη τον 26Ευρω!Περιμενω να γινει η αλλαγη...Θα σας κρατησω ενημερους!Ευχαριστω!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Από ποιον πάροχο;

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, προχωρώ σε μια ενημέρωση για επαγγελματική σύνδεση στην Cosmote 100mbps (νέα γραμμή) με τηλεφωνικό κέντρο στην εταιρία που δουλεύω, πρίν είχαμε πάροχο με κεραία. Ήρθαν εντός της προθεσμίας που είχαν αναφέρει και μια μέρα πρίν, το θέμα είναι ότι ο τεχνικός που ήρθε δεν είχε ιδέα με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο τι και αν το ξέρανε εξαρχής ότι είναι επαγγελματική γραμμή καθώς είχε έρθει και υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ να δει τον εξοπλισμό και να καταλήξουνε σε μια σωστή λύση για το γραφείο σύμφωνα με τις  ανάγκες(αναφέροντας ότι είναι κοινός εξοπλισμός τηλεφωνικού κέντρου voip και ότι θα είναι παιχνιδάκι η σύνδεση του με τη νέα γραμμή). 

Κάνανε κανά 2 ώρο στο να πέρνουνε τηλέφωνα την εξυπηρέτιση πελάτων μπάς και βοηθήσουνε ενώ ταυτόχρονα έπρεπε εμείς να επικοινωνήσουμε με τον τεχνικό που μας έφτιαξε το κέντρο μιας και οι κύριοι δε ξέρανε απο αυτά τα πράγματα.

Να μη τα πολυλογώ φύγανε και απλώς είχανε συνδέσει το vdsl και το τηλέφωνο σε μια απλή συσκευή ενώ το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ήταν εκτός σε εταιρία που λαμβάνει κλήσεις ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα για διάφορα ζητήματα, φεύγοντας δε δώσανε και τη συμβουλή να ρυθμίσουμε τον εξοπλισμό να πάρει την τηλεφωνία απο το ρούτερ  :ROFL: 

Μετά απο κάποιες ώρες ξεκινήσανε τα resync's της γραμμής τη μια στα 90 την αλλη στα 60, 50, 40 και ούτο καθεξής. Εδώ να τονίσω ότι η καμπίνα είναι 100 μέτρα απο την εταιρία άντε και 150 μέτρα βαρυά μέχρι να μπεί στο κτίριο η γραμμή. 

Προφανώς καλέσανε για βλάβη ήρθε τεχνικός έκανε ορισμένους ελέγχους τα βρήκε όπως είπε όλα τέλεια μέχρι και το καφάο του οτε,  είπε ότι δε μπορεί να κάνει αλλαγή ζέυγους γιατί δεν έχει αυτή τη δικαιοδοσία αν δε αναφέρει η vodafone ότι χρειάζεται αλλαγή και αυτό σε συνδυαστικό ραντεβού, έριξε την ευθύνη στη vodafone ότι φταίει η καμπίνα και έφυγε. Εδώ εντύπωση μου κάνει γιατί δε μπορεί να κάνει αλλάγή ζεύγους με κάποιο άλλο διαθέσιμο έως το κτίριο αφου καταλήγει στο καφαο του οτε πρώτα και στη συνέχεια στον τερματικό εξολπισμό της vodafone η λογική λέει οτι ο οτε μπορεί να επέμβει στο δικό του καφαο και καλωδίωση προφανώς αλλα εδώ είναι όλα τέλεια φταίνε οι άλλοι! 

Ξανά κάνει πάλι τα ίδια έρχεται πάλι τεχνικός λέει ακριβώς τα ίδια και τώρα λέει ότι αν η καμπίνα ήταν του οτε θα μπορούσε να κάνει περισσότερα χαχα, είπε και το επιτυχημένο ότι έπρεπε να έχουν τελειώσει απο το 2018 τα έργα, έχουν δωθεί σε εργολάβο που κάνει ότι θέλει και δώσαν πολλές καμπίνες γρήγορα και έχουμε αυτά τα προβλήματα. 

Εδώ να θυμίσω ότι για μετρημένες νέες καμπίνες του οτε εκτός του κέντρου και ανατολής που είχε αναλάβει κάνανε κάποια χρόνια αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου, όχι ότι η vodafone είναι καλύτερη τέλος πάντων.

Το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο το έθεσε σε λειτουργία ο τεχνικός που το τοποθέτισε τελικά διορθόντας και ότι είχε γίνει απο πλεύρας οτε μη έχοντας τις γνώσεις καλωδιακά και σε ρυθμίσεις. Εδώ να πώ ότι η σύνδεση ακόμα κάνει αποσυνδέσεις μη έχοντας βρεί λύση με του τεχνικούς λέγοντας τις γνώστες δικαιολογίες, απο πλευράς μας μένει μια προοληπτική αλλαγή του καλωδίου μέχρι τη ρεγκλέτα του κτιρίου μπάς και τελειώνει το μαρτύριο αυτό.

Λέγαμε για καλύτερη υποστήριξη στον οτε για οικιακές συνδέσεις όταν σε επαγγελματικές γίνονται αυτά τα πράγμα, δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία πραγματικά ο ένας τα ρίχνει στον άλλον και φεύγουνε έχοντας "αποκαταστήσει" τη βλάβη.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Update:

Να επιβεβαιώσω απλώς ότι μιλώντας με 2 διαφορετικές κοπέλες στο τηλ. κέντρο/πωλήσεις της Vodafone η μια μου έδινε διαθεσιμότητα VDSL έως 100 ενώ η άλλη όχι. Η δε NOVA μέσω site έδινε έως 50 Mbps την ώρα που το chat της δεν έδινε διαθεσιμότητα άνω των 24. Η Wind δε δίνει ούτε 24 (κλάιω). Επίσης στο site της Vodafone με αναζήτησει από το χάρτη παίρνω διαθεσιμότητα ενώ με χειροκίνητα να βάλω τη δ/νση όχι. (ΛΟΛ). 

Οπότε το λες και λίγο μπου...λο αυτό που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή.

Στα καλά νέα, η καμπίνα λειτουργεί κανονικά (την άκουσα) πράγμα που δεν ίσχυε τις προηγούμενες ημέρες οπότε φαντάζομαι είναι θέμα χρόνου και ότι εχει μπει στην τελική ευθεία; 

Νομίζω απλώς θα περιμένω να δω διαθεσιμότητα από ΟΤΕ και θα δω μήπως μπορούν να κάνουν καλύτερο πάγιο αλλιώς θα το πάω με φορητότητα να δω μηπως κερδίσω κατι.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> ...


Τεχνολογικός μεσαίωνας, για να μη πω τίποτα χειρότερο. Να'τα τα δεινά του VDSL και ποιός ξέρει τι ακολουθεί. Αίσχη. Ό,τι εξοικονόμησαν με την τσιγγουνιά τους θα τα χάσουν πληρώνοντας τεχνικούς και δεη.
Ο ένας τα ρίχνει στον άλλο ενώ φταίνε και οι 2. Γελοίοι τουλάχιστον.




> Update:
> 
> Να επιβεβαιώσω απλώς ότι μιλώντας με 2 διαφορετικές κοπέλες στο τηλ. κέντρο/πωλήσεις της Vodafone η μια μου έδινε διαθεσιμότητα VDSL έως 100 ενώ η άλλη όχι. Η δε NOVA μέσω site έδινε έως 50 Mbps την ώρα που το chat της δεν έδινε διαθεσιμότητα άνω των 24. Η Wind δε δίνει ούτε 24 (κλάιω). Επίσης στο site της Vodafone με αναζήτησει από το χάρτη παίρνω διαθεσιμότητα ενώ με χειροκίνητα να βάλω τη δ/νση όχι. (ΛΟΛ). 
> 
> Οπότε το λες και λίγο μπου...λο αυτό που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή.
> 
> Στα καλά νέα, η καμπίνα λειτουργεί κανονικά (την άκουσα) πράγμα που δεν ίσχυε τις προηγούμενες ημέρες οπότε φαντάζομαι είναι θέμα χρόνου και ότι εχει μπει στην τελική ευθεία; 
> 
> Νομίζω απλώς θα περιμένω να δω διαθεσιμότητα από ΟΤΕ και θα δω μήπως μπορούν να κάνουν καλύτερο πάγιο αλλιώς θα το πάω με φορητότητα να δω μηπως κερδίσω κατι.


Αν ξεκίνησε τώρα να ακούγεται έχεις κανά μήνα ακόμα (φυσικά μπορεί και γρηγορότερα) , εδώ που είμαι εγώ ακούγεται για 1.5 μήνα χωρίς να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα και είναι η μόνη καμπίνα στο δρόμο που δεν δίνει. Όλες οι άλλες δίνουν κανονικά εδώ και βδομάδες. Μια άλλη που ήταν αρχικά για Q3 και μέχρι τον προηγούμενο μήνα δεν είχε πάρει καν ρεύμα τώρα δίνει κανονικά. Τραγικές καταστάσεις.

----------


## simon77

Παντως 2 γνωστοι μου...στην Vodafone και οι 2...ο ενας στην Αρχ.Μακαριου και ο αλλος στον δρομο προς Ανατολη....
Εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα κανονικα για 100αρα γραμμη...και εχουν κανει αιτησεις για αναβαθμιση σε 50αρα...
Ο ενας στην Μακαριου απο Απριλιο...ο αλλος μεσα στοιν Μαιο...
Σε αυτον απο Απριλιο εχει ερθει και ο εξοπλισμος κανονικα...(απο τελη Απριλιου...νεο ρουτερ κλπ...) αλλα περαν τουτου ουδεν....
Στον αλλον ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση....
Σε επανειλημμενα τηλεφωνα που καναν και οι δυο στην Vodafone για να παραπονεθουν και να δουν τι γινεται τους ελεγαν οτι υπαρχει συστημικο προβλημα και οτι πρεπει να κανουν υπομονη κλπ κλπ...
Ξαναεκαναν τις αιτησεις για αναβαθμιση ξανα και ξανα και τιποτα αλλο απο κει και περα...
Ο ενας ειχε φτασει 3μιση μηνες να περιμενει με τον νεο εξοπλισμο στα χερια..
Αφου μου ειπε οτι το συμβολαιο του ληγει στις 17 Ιουλιου του ειπα να κανει αιτηση φορητοτητας στον ΟΤΕ και να σηκωθει να φυγει..
Ετσι και εκανε λοιπον και χτες  (20 Ιουλιου) μου εστειλε φωτογραφια απο την νεα του 50αρα συνδεση...
Ο αλλος ο καψερος στον δρομο προς Ανατολη ακομα περιμενει....παιρνει τηλεφωνα...εκνευριζεται...και το μονο που του λενε ειναι οτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με τις αιτησεις και οτι πρεπει να κανει υπομονη...
(Εχει ηδη σχεδον 2μιση μηνες ο ανθρωπος,..με ενεργοποιημενη καμπινα κλπ...)...
Τι να πω βρε παιδια...καποιος ισως πρεπει να τους βαλει χοντρο χερι εκει στην Vodafone για ολα αυτα...
Εντελως απαραδεκτοι...!!!!! δεν το καταλαβαινουν ηθελα να ηξερα οτι ετσι χανουν λεφτα και πελατες που πλεον δυσαρεστημενοι τους φευγουν???
Μια απλη γ...νη αναβαθμιση ζητανε οι ανθρωποι...δηλαδη περισσοτερα λεφτα προς τον παροχο...τι να πω...!!!!!
Να περιμενεις τοσα χρονια να μπουν οι καμπινες και να αναβαθμιστεις σε πιο μεγαλες ταχυτητες...
Να ξερεις οτι εδω και μηνες οι καμπινες δουλευουν κανονικα...εξω απο το σπιτι σου....(και οι δυο ειναι πολυ κοντα...)...και να μην φαινονται οι αιτησεις αναβαθμισης στον παροχο λογω "συστημικου προβληματος"...!!!
Ντροπη απλα...!!!

----------


## xaker

> Παντως 2 γνωστοι μου...στην Vodafone και οι 2...ο ενας στην Αρχ.Μακαριου και ο αλλος στον δρομο προς Ανατολη....
> Εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα κανονικα για 100αρα γραμμη...και εχουν κανει αιτησεις για αναβαθμιση σε 50αρα...
> Ο ενας στην Μακαριου απο Απριλιο...ο αλλος μεσα στοιν Μαιο...
> Σε αυτον απο Απριλιο εχει ερθει και ο εξοπλισμος κανονικα...(απο τελη Απριλιου...νεο ρουτερ κλπ...) αλλα περαν τουτου ουδεν....
> Στον αλλον ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση....
> Σε επανειλημμενα τηλεφωνα που καναν και οι δυο στην Vodafone για να παραπονεθουν και να δουν τι γινεται τους ελεγαν οτι υπαρχει συστημικο προβλημα και οτι πρεπει να κανουν υπομονη κλπ κλπ...
> Ξαναεκαναν τις αιτησεις για αναβαθμιση ξανα και ξανα και τιποτα αλλο απο κει και περα...
> Ο ενας ειχε φτασει 3μιση μηνες να περιμενει με τον νεο εξοπλισμο στα χερια..
> Αφου μου ειπε οτι το συμβολαιο του ληγει στις 17 Ιουλιου του ειπα να κανει αιτηση φορητοτητας στον ΟΤΕ και να σηκωθει να φυγει..
> ...


Εχω φιλο με τα ιδια ακριβως περιμενει απο μαρτιο εχει κανει και καταγγελια στον εεττ

----------


## BeyondMAD

Καμπίνα ενεργή πάνω από 1.5 μήνα, διαθεσιμότητα ούτε για δείγμα. Άλλη καμπίνα που πριν από ένα μήνα δεν ήταν καν συνδεδεμένη με ρεύμα δίνει διαθεσιμότητα κανονικά. Κοντεύει Αύγουστος και αυτοί το χαβά τους.
Κάτι έχει πάει πολύ στραβά εκεί στη μάπαfone. Ούτε ένα μίζερο VDSL έργο δε μπορούν να ολοκληρώσουν, η δε συνεννόηση μεταξύ των τμημάτων τους ανύπαρκτη, ενημερώσεις άλλων παρόχων όποτε θυμούνται, παντού και πάντα «συστημικό πρόβλημα», όρος ομπρέλα για όλα που ούτε οι ίδιοι ξέρουν τι συμβαίνει. Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα θα είχαν κλείσει προ πολλού με τέτοια συμπεριφορά. Είναι για λουκέτο μαζί με την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## BeyondMAD

https://www.infocom.gr/2020/07/25/si...iouniou/51866/

Αναρρωτιέμαι γιατί  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Peterfff

> https://www.infocom.gr/2020/07/25/si...iouniou/51866/
> 
> Αναρρωτιέμαι γιατί


Νομιζα οτι μεταβενοντας απο την αθλια adsl σε 50ρα vdsl θα λυνόταν τα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζα τόσα χρόνια αναμονης σε αυτο το σκατοπαιχνιδο που λεγετε fifa...αμ δε...
Τα ιδια χάλια...unplayble τις απογευματινες ωρες, λαγκοπασες, one side delay και οτι λογής σιχαματα...
Απλά το αναφερω αυτό σε οσους gamers αναμενουν με αγωνια την μεταβαση...
ΜΑΠΑ το καρπούζι...συν του οτι δεν υποστηριζει fast path η vdsl.

----------


## macro

Καμια σχεση το latency με την αλλαγη γραμμης. Δλδ με του αλλαξες profile ηρθε και ο server πιο κοντα?

----------


## Peterfff

> Καμια σχεση το latency με την αλλαγη γραμμης. Δλδ με του αλλαξες profile ηρθε και ο server πιο κοντα?


Καταρχην αυτο το παιχνιδι σε καποιες περιοχες-πολης της Ελλαδος παιζει καλύτερα απο οτι στα Γιαννενα.
Δεν ξερω γιατι γινετε αυτο και ενω τα Γιαννενα ειναι ποιο κοντα στην Γερμανια Γαλλια,Ιταλια που ειναι οι σερβερς σε σχεση με αλλες πολης.
Ειναι τοσο βδελυγμα που ακομα και οταν παιζω οnline με φιλους Ελληνες παντα εγω θα εχω περισοτερο latensy και το gameplay ειναι ακομα χειροτερο απο οτι οταν παιζω με ξενους!
Την πρωτη μερα που συνδεθικα ειχα σταθερη ποιοτητα gameplay, οτι σουτ εκανα πηγαινε μεσα, smouth gameplay και ειχα latensy 54  (στον μετρητη που εχει ενσωματομενο το παιχνιδι στο Fut,rivals κτλ)
Μετα ομως την άλλη μερα πηγε στο 64 και μονιμος παραμενει εκει εδω και 2 βδομαδες και το gameplay daytime στα seasons ειναι σιχαμα με stuters,οne side delay κτλ. Στα rivals εχει κσλυτερη ροη ομως παλι εχει ασυνχρονισμο...και ευνοητε ο κάθε άμπαλος στην άλλη ακρη της γραμμής. Παιζω με ethernet, game monitor κτλ Το προβλημα δεν ειναι δικό μου, το παιχνιδι το κανω γιο γιο.
Μονο για να κατεβαζεις τσοντες ειναι το ιντερνετ στα γιανβενα.
Αποκληετε να παιζει ετσι και στην υποληπη Ελλάδα διοτι θα το φτυναν ολοι στα forums. Και υπόψην πριν μια βδομαδα η ΕΑ εβαλε σερβερ και στην Ιταλια...ππαρολα αυτα εμενα το ping στον μετρητη latensy του παιχνιδιου παραμενει στο 64....Που ειναι η οπτικη ινατρομάρα τους? Που ειναι τα νεα ΚΑΦΑΟ?
Και να πω οτι μενω στου διαολου την μανα...περιοχη Σπυρου Λαμπρου μενω.

----------


## jkoukos

Μην κοιτάς τον χάρτη και την τοποθεσία της περιοχής σου, σε σχέση με τις χώρες που είναι οι servers των παιχνιδιών. 
Δεν υπάρχει γραμμή από την πόλη σου με το εξωτερικό. Βγαίνεις προς τα έξω είτε μέσω Αθήνας είτε Θεσσαλονίκης (ανάλογα την κίνηση στο δίκτυο του παρόχου σου την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή), όπως και με το ADSL.
Αυτό σου λέει ο macro. Η διαφορά με πριν είναι ότι τώρα έχεις 2-3 χιλιόμετρα λιγότερο χαλκό. Αυτό δεν έχει ουσιαστική διαφορά με πριν, όσο το ότι τώρα δεν έχεις fastpath (που υπάρχει και σε VDSL).

----------


## Peterfff

> Μην κοιτάς τον χάρτη και την τοποθεσία της περιοχής σου, σε σχέση με τις χώρες που είναι οι servers των παιχνιδιών. 
> Δεν υπάρχει γραμμή από την πόλη σου με το εξωτερικό. Βγαίνεις προς τα έξω είτε μέσω Αθήνας είτε Θεσσαλονίκης (ανάλογα την κίνηση στο δίκτυο του παρόχου σου την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή), όπως και με το ADSL.
> Αυτό σου λέει ο macro. Η διαφορά με πριν είναι ότι τώρα έχεις 2-3 χιλιόμετρα λιγότερο χαλκό. Αυτό δεν έχει ουσιαστική διαφορά με πριν, όσο το ότι τώρα δεν έχεις fastpath (που υπάρχει και σε VDSL).


Σε ευχαριστω για την απάντηση σου. 
Παντος 2 φορες που πηρα τηλ. την cosmote μου ειπαν οτι δεν βαζουμε σε vdsl fastpath.

----------


## jkoukos

Στα γρήγορα αν υπάρχει η όχι fastpath σε VDSL. Κι εδώ σε εικόνες.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μια χαρά υπάρχει fastpath σε VDSL. Πάρε κάθε μέρα μέχρι να στο βάλουν. Αν είχες προβλήματα πριν, θα έχεις και πάλι, ίδιος χαλκός είναι μέχρι το καφάο, τι να κάνουμε, έβαλαν FTTC.
Το ότι είμαστε πιο κοντά γεωγραφικά δεν έχει σημασία δυστυχώς, αμελητέα διαφορά. Δεν ξέρω εάν θα αλλάξει αυτό με τη γραμμή που είχε τάξει η vodafone από Κέρκυρα προς εξωτερικό αν θυμάμαι σωστά.

----------


## Peterfff

> Μια χαρά υπάρχει fastpath σε VDSL. Πάρε κάθε μέρα μέχρι να στο βάλουν. Αν είχες προβλήματα πριν, θα έχεις και πάλι, ίδιος χαλκός είναι μέχρι το καφάο, τι να κάνουμε, έβαλαν FTTC.
> Το ότι είμαστε πιο κοντά γεωγραφικά δεν έχει σημασία δυστυχώς, αμελητέα διαφορά. Δεν ξέρω εάν θα αλλάξει αυτό με τη γραμμή που είχε τάξει η vodafone από Κέρκυρα προς εξωτερικό αν θυμάμαι σωστά.


Κι ομως ενας γνωστος μου ειπε οτι επηδη τυχαινει το καφαο στη γειτονια μου να ανοικει στην vodaphone και μιας και εγω ειμαι cosmote που επινοικιαζει στην ουσια το καφαο ,λογο ανταγωνισμου λοιπόν δεν επιτρεπει η vodaphone το να γινει σε fastpath η γραμμη μου(!!!)...
Ελλας το μεγαλειο σου. Να κανω μυνηση και σε ποιον?

----------


## macro

Πρεπει σε πρωτη φαση να διαπιστωσεις αν εχει καποιο θεμα η γραμμη σου. Το προβλημα αυτο το εχεις και σε αλλα online παιχνιδια ή μονο σε αυτο?

----------


## jim_jiannena

Πάροχός μου είναι η cosmote και παίρνω vdsl από καμπίνα της vodafone (περιοχή Ανατολή), είμαι σε fastpath μόνο που περίμενα περίπου 2 βδομάδες για να το ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## gemantzu

Status Update: Έστειλα email στη Vodafone σε διεύθυνση που μου έδωσαν, ζητώντας τους να μου δώσουν γραπτώς τις κινήσεις που έχουν γίνει για τη γραμμή, εξηγώντας τους ότι εφόσον λένε πως φταίει ο πάροχος, θα προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία προς κάθε υπεύθυνου.

Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την εξυπηρέτηση 2 ημέρες μετά, λέγοντας μου πως το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται σε αναντιστοιχία κέντρου (ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει αυτό; αυτή δεν ήξερε ακριβώς να μου πει), και πως θα είχα γραπτώς την ενημέρωση σε 20 ημέρες περίπου.

Εν τω μεταξύ, την ίδια ημέρα είχα πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα / σταθερότητα, έκανα restart το router και μετά δεν συνδεόταν. Τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση, ένα συστημά τους λέει δεν αναγνώριζε τα στοιχεία μου και έπρεπε να μου φτιάξει νέα.

Στη συνέχεια, με ενημέρωσαν χθες πως εδώ και 2 ημέρες ο πάροχος έχει δώσει επιτέλους πόρτα στη γραμμή μου και η αίτηση προχωράει κανονικά, αλλά για μια φορά ακόμα δεν μπορούν να προχωρήσουν πιο γρήγορα. Εν τω μεταξύ, μετά από νέα αίτηση στη Forthnet για να δω αν συνεχίσουν να με πιστολιάζουν να αλλάξω πάροχο, μου έδωσαν και αυτοί την επιλογή για VDSL (πριν λίγο καιρό που είχα ξανακαλέσει δεν έβλεπαν διαθεσιμότητα), ενώ η διαδικασία μου είπε παίρνει το μέγιστο 8 ημέρες.

Η απορία μου εξακολουθεί να είναι η εξής χαζή: πως είναι δυνατόν η φαλιρισμένη forthnet να κάνει πιο γρήγορα (εξακριβωμένο από συνάδελφο) τη μετάβαση, από την ίδια εταιρεία που έβαλε τις καμπίνες;;;;

Αν τη Δευτέρα δεν έχει τελειώσει η διαδικασία κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο με Forthnet, νομίζω δεν θα κάνω άλλη υπομονή (και το έχω αφήσει τόσο περισσότερο γιατί δεν έχω προλάβει να πάρω ανάσα από όταν γύρισα από διακοπές, από την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είμαι πιο χαλαρός).

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Κι ομως ενας γνωστος μου ειπε οτι επηδη τυχαινει το καφαο στη γειτονια μου να ανοικει στην vodaphone και μιας και εγω ειμαι cosmote που επινοικιαζει στην ουσια το καφαο ,λογο ανταγωνισμου λοιπόν δεν επιτρεπει η vodaphone το να γινει σε fastpath η γραμμη μου(!!!)...
> Ελλας το μεγαλειο σου. Να κανω μυνηση και σε ποιον?


Ό,τι να'ναι σου είπε. Δεν έχει να κάνει με ανταγωνισμό γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός. Δίνουν fastpath όπως δείχνει το άλλο μέλος, απλά όταν έχεις σύνδεση σε πάροχο που νοικιάζει το δηλώνουν ως σφάλμα (γιατί άραγε;;;; δεν πρόκεται για σφάλμα) και πληρώνουν κάποιο ποσό στον πάροχο που του ανήκουν οι καμπίνες για να κάνει την αλλαγή. Μήνυση δε μπορείς να κάνεις, αλλά μπορείς να αλλάξεις πάροχο. Για αρχή κάνε αυτά που σου λέει ο macro.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάροχός μου είναι η cosmote και παίρνω vdsl από καμπίνα της vodafone (περιοχή Ανατολή), είμαι σε fastpath μόνο που περίμενα περίπου 2 βδομάδες για να το ενεργοποιήσουν.


Πριν πόσο καιρό έκανες σύνδεση; Για ποιά καμπίνα μιλάμε;




> Status Update: Έστειλα email στη Vodafone σε διεύθυνση που μου έδωσαν, ζητώντας τους να μου δώσουν γραπτώς τις κινήσεις που έχουν γίνει για τη γραμμή, εξηγώντας τους ότι εφόσον λένε πως φταίει ο πάροχος, θα προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία προς κάθε υπεύθυνου.
> 
> Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την εξυπηρέτηση 2 ημέρες μετά, λέγοντας μου πως το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται σε αναντιστοιχία κέντρου (ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει αυτό; αυτή δεν ήξερε ακριβώς να μου πει), και πως θα είχα γραπτώς την ενημέρωση σε 20 ημέρες περίπου.
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ, την ίδια ημέρα είχα πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα / σταθερότητα, έκανα restart το router και μετά δεν συνδεόταν. Τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση, ένα συστημά τους λέει δεν αναγνώριζε τα στοιχεία μου και έπρεπε να μου φτιάξει νέα.
> 
> Στη συνέχεια, με ενημέρωσαν χθες πως εδώ και 2 ημέρες ο πάροχος έχει δώσει επιτέλους πόρτα στη γραμμή μου και η αίτηση προχωράει κανονικά, αλλά για μια φορά ακόμα δεν μπορούν να προχωρήσουν πιο γρήγορα. Εν τω μεταξύ, μετά από νέα αίτηση στη Forthnet για να δω αν συνεχίσουν να με πιστολιάζουν να αλλάξω πάροχο, μου έδωσαν και αυτοί την επιλογή για VDSL (πριν λίγο καιρό που είχα ξανακαλέσει δεν έβλεπαν διαθεσιμότητα), ενώ η διαδικασία μου είπε παίρνει το μέγιστο 8 ημέρες.
> 
> Η απορία μου εξακολουθεί να είναι η εξής χαζή: πως είναι δυνατόν η φαλιρισμένη forthnet να κάνει πιο γρήγορα (εξακριβωμένο από συνάδελφο) τη μετάβαση, από την ίδια εταιρεία που έβαλε τις καμπίνες;;;;
> ...


Εδώ και μήνες τώρα η vodafone έχει χάσει τη μπάλα και δε μπορεί να τη βρει. Καλή τύχη. Αυτό με την πόρτα τι εννοούν αφού τόσο καιρό δεν είχες adsl; Γιατί πόρτα ξανά; Δικό τους είναι το καφάο...

----------


## jim_jiannena

Η αναβάθμιση σε vdsl έγινε στις 19/05/20 και η καμπίνα είναι η http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7469

----------


## BeyondMAD

Έως τώρα είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση;

----------


## foris777

Τραγελαφικά πράματα με την Vodafone. Μαθαίνω από φίλο μου που μένει στην ίδια περιοχή (αρχές Κατσικάς, παίρνω από το καφάο στη Παναγίας Σουμελά στο νηπιαγωγείο στην Ανατολή) έπειτα από επίσκεψή του σε κατάστημα, ότι προσφέρουν έως 200αρα για την περιοχή μας. Είμαι συνδρομητής COSMOTE 24αρας (5αρας κανονικά) και λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου τον Ιούλιο. Λόγω προηγουμένων με Cosmote και επειδή είναι το δίκτυο καμπινών της Vodafone, λέω τέλεια να πάω στη Vodafone και όντως μου λέει έως 200αρα υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Δωρεάν τέλη φορητότητας και εξοπλισμό,50αρα double play στα 27.30 τον μήνα. Κάνω συμβόλαιο 21/07 και περιμένω τον εξοπλισμό. Με καλεί χτες (28/07) η COSMOTE και μου ζητάει τον λόγο που έφυγα και να επιστρέψω τον εξοπλισμό που είχα δώσει. Λέω η νέα εταιρία μου πρόσφερε vdsl σε καλή τιμή και μου λέει οκ γιατί η Cosmote δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή σας ακόμα. Τρώω την πρώτη σφαλιάρα και γεμίζω περιέργεια. Σήμερα με καλούν από Vodafone και μου λένε άκυρο δεν υπάρχει τελικά διαθεσιμότητα! Αν είναι δυνατόν!

Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Να τροποποιήσω το συμβόλαιο με Vodafone για 24άρα προσωρινά σε χαμηλότερη τιμή μέχρι να υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα ή να προλάβω να ακυρώσω το συμβόλαιο και να μείνω COSMOTE και να κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο στην ίδια τιμή με γνώμονα να πάρω vdsl από αυτόν? έχω φάει απογοήτευση και από τις 2 εταιρίες και είμαι σε δίλλημα. Προτιμώ tbh να πάω Vodafone λόγω του ιδιόκτητού της στις καμπίνες Vdsl στην Ανατολή. Θα πάω αύριο πάλι από το κατάστημα της Vodafone να κράξω και να διαπραγματευτώ.

----------


## BillyVan

να κατσεις στα αυγα σου και να μη πας πουθενα...

ασε να βαλουν σε λειτουργία τις καμπινες πρωτα και μετα αποφασίζεις.

----------


## jim_jiannena

Σταθερότατο χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις

----------


## gemantzu

> Ό,τι να'ναι σου είπε. Δεν έχει να κάνει με ανταγωνισμό γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός. Δίνουν fastpath όπως δείχνει το άλλο μέλος, απλά όταν έχεις σύνδεση σε πάροχο που νοικιάζει το δηλώνουν ως σφάλμα (γιατί άραγε;;;; δεν πρόκεται για σφάλμα) και πληρώνουν κάποιο ποσό στον πάροχο που του ανήκουν οι καμπίνες για να κάνει την αλλαγή. Μήνυση δε μπορείς να κάνεις, αλλά μπορείς να αλλάξεις πάροχο. Για αρχή κάνε αυτά που σου λέει ο macro.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Πριν πόσο καιρό έκανες σύνδεση; Για ποιά καμπίνα μιλάμε;
> 
> 
> ...


Η απάντηση σε αυτό ήταν ότι αυτή είναι η διαδικασία για VDSL, είναι καινούρια πόρτα που δεσμεύεται. Όπως και να έχει, σήμερα έλαβα SMS ότι προβλεπόμενη ημ/νια ενεργοποίησης είναι η Παρασκευή. Για να δούμε...

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Σταθερότατο χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις


 :One thumb up: 




> Η απάντηση σε αυτό ήταν ότι αυτή είναι η διαδικασία για VDSL, είναι καινούρια πόρτα που δεσμεύεται. Όπως και να έχει, σήμερα έλαβα SMS ότι προβλεπόμενη ημ/νια ενεργοποίησης είναι η Παρασκευή. Για να δούμε...


Άντε να δούμε.
Εδώ έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα πάνω από 1.5 μήνα ακούγεται αλλά διαθεσιμότητα δεν δίνει, η μόνη που δεν δίνει σε αυτό το δρόμο, και πήρε και ρεύμα πριν από κάποιες άλλες που δίνουν. Και δεν θα βάλω όταν θα δώσει, απαράδεκτοι.

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται. Και η δικιά μου καμπίνα έχει πάρει ρεύμα εδώ και δύο μήνες και ακόμα τίποτα. Ποίος ο λόγος που δεν τις ενεργοποιούν; Στα τηλέφωνα απλά δεν βγάζεις άκρη, καμία ενημέρωση. Δεν γνωρίζει κανένας τίποτα και σε παίζουν μπαλάκι από το ένα τμήμα στο άλλο. Η κατάσταση είναι τραγική!

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται. Και η δικιά μου καμπίνα έχει πάρει ρεύμα εδώ και δύο μήνες και ακόμα τίποτα. Ποίος ο λόγος που δεν τις ενεργοποιούν; Στα τηλέφωνα απλά δεν βγάζεις άκρη, καμία ενημέρωση. Δεν γνωρίζει κανένας τίποτα και σε παίζουν μπαλάκι από το ένα τμήμα στο άλλο. Η κατάσταση είναι τραγική!


Είτε έχουν κάνει λάθος είτε δεν τους ενδιαφέρει. Πήραν την παράταση και τώρα χαλαρά διακοπές και άσε τον κόσμο να παλεύει με adsl (6Mbps) το έτος 2020. Και αν χρειαστεί κι άλλη παράταση τι έγινε; Τίποτα απολύτως, κανένα άγχος. Ξανά παράταση το Σεπτέμβρη και πάει λέγοντας. Άκρη δε θα βγάλεις ποτέ αφού δεν υπάρχει καμμία οργάνωση. Προτείνω διακοπές για ηρεμία.

----------


## riddle3

Μόλις έγινε διακοπή ρεύματος στην περιοχή, το ups κράτησε online pc , modem routers switches και λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις αλλά από ότι φαίνεται στην καμπίνα δεν έχουν βάλει τίποτα με αποτέλεσμα όπως είναι αναμενόμενο να μην συγχρονίζει .

Περίεργο πάντως που δεν έχουν βάλει έστω ένα μικρό να μπορεί να κρατήσει 5 λεπτά για τα πολύ μικρά blackouts.

----------


## dimtsiap

> Μόλις έγινε διακοπή ρεύματος στην περιοχή, το ups κράτησε online pc , modem routers switches και λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις αλλά από ότι φαίνεται στην καμπίνα δεν έχουν βάλει τίποτα με αποτέλεσμα όπως είναι αναμενόμενο να μην συγχρονίζει .
> 
> Περίεργο πάντως που δεν έχουν βάλει έστω ένα μικρό να μπορεί να κρατήσει 5 λεπτά για τα πολύ μικρά blackouts.



Δυστυχώς αγαπητέ αν ψάξεις και λιγο παραπάνω στο thread, έχει ξαναγίνει η πικραμένη συζήτηση. Δεν εχουν βάλει τιποτα.... όπως ούτε κάρτες 35b για να ειμαστε έως 300mbps Αλλα 17α για έως 150 αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## BeyondMAD

Εδώ τσιγγουνεύτηκαν ολόκληρο το έργο (FTTC) το οποίο αγκομαχούν / δε μπορούν / δε θέλουν να τελειώσουν.
Δε θα τσιγγουνεύονταν τις κάρτες ή τα UPS;
Ελπίζω να μην ασχοληθούν άλλο, αρκετά χρήματα πέταξαν σε κάτι πεθαμένο.
Με 17a πας μέχρι 100 και με 35b θεωρητικά 300 αλλά μέχρι 200 δίνουν όπου έχει.

----------


## gemantzu

Τους πήρε μόλις 2 μήνες...

https://prnt.sc/ts8z86

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Τους πήρε μόλις 2 μήνες...
> 
> https://prnt.sc/ts8z86


Τέλος τα βασανά σου! Με το καλό. Εδώ σε λίγο θα έχω 2 μήνες ενεργή καμπίνα χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα και σε άλλες που δεν ακούγονται καν να δίνει.

----------


## foris777

Μα είναι δυνατόν να μου λένε σε κατάστημα της Vodafone ότι τελικά έφαγα άκυρο από τα κεντρικά γιατί δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη πόρτα στην καμπίνα? Εν έτη 2020? Δηλαδή δεν θα έχω ποτέ VDSL?

----------


## gemantzu

> Μα είναι δυνατόν να μου λένε σε κατάστημα της Vodafone ότι τελικά έφαγα άκυρο από τα κεντρικά γιατί δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη πόρτα στην καμπίνα? Εν έτη 2020? Δηλαδή δεν θα έχω ποτέ VDSL?


Ρώτα σε άλλο πάροχο... Δεν ξέρω τι έχουν κάνει λάθος, αλλά αν το κατάλαβα καλά, όταν πας να βάλεις VDSL πρέπει ο πάροχος να δεσμέυσει ΑΛΛΗ πόρτα για σένα ώστε να γίνει η αλλαγή. Κουλά πράγματα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τέλος τα βασανά σου! Με το καλό. Εδώ σε λίγο θα έχω 2 μήνες ενεργή καμπίνα χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα και σε άλλες που δεν ακούγονται καν να δίνει.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, άντε και στα δικά σας οι υπόλοιποι. Νομίζω πάντως ότι αν δεν τους έλεγα για καταγγελία ακόμα θα με αγνοούσαν.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μα είναι δυνατόν να μου λένε σε κατάστημα της Vodafone ότι τελικά έφαγα άκυρο από τα κεντρικά γιατί δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη πόρτα στην καμπίνα? Εν έτη 2020? Δηλαδή δεν θα έχω ποτέ VDSL?


Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. Με το VDSL ουσιαστικά δεν αυξάνεται η χωρητικότητα δικτύου και εδώ που δεν υπήρχε ήδη και είχαν ελλείψεις χρόνια τώρα ήταν πραγματικά λάθος επένδυση. Στην περίπτωσή σου ίσως να βρεις πόρτα εάν πας στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Deathsender

Αντε με γεια με γεια φιλε!Εμενα τελικα με πηραν σημερα απο Vodafone για την δηθεν προσφορα που μου καναν double play 100mbps στα 26.50λογο καρτοπρογραμματος)και μου λενε δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο 29,90 η 100σταρα...(μιλησα και αποδεχθηκα προσφορα 26.50 και μετα με παιρνουν μετα απο 15 μερες να μου πουν οχι δεν ισχυει ελεος..)

----------


## gemantzu

> Αντε με γεια με γεια φιλε!Εμενα τελικα με πηραν σημερα απο Vodafone για την δηθεν προσφορα που μου καναν double play 100mbps στα 26.50λογο καρτοπρογραμματος)και μου λενε δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο 29,90 η 100σταρα...(μιλησα και αποδεχθηκα προσφορα 26.50 και μετα με παιρνουν μετα απο 15 μερες να μου πουν οχι δεν ισχυει ελεος..)


Εγώ νομίζω στη δική σου την περίπτωση θα τους έριχνα άκυρο τότε. Συγγνώμη παιδιά, δεν βγαίνω για τόσα. Αν θέλετε όσα μου είπατε εξαρχής, οκ,  αλλιώς θα πάω στον ανταγωνισμό σας (και το κινητό μου) με αυτά τα χρήματα που το έχω ήδη προσφορά.

----------


## Deathsender

Εχω ηδη 50αρα εδω και ενα μηνα συμβολαιο μαζι με καρτοπρογραμμα οικογενειας κτλ κτλ.. Θα περιμενω και λιγο διαφορετικα θα μεινω με το 50ρι καλα ειναι προς το παρον χαχα!

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, μια μικρή ενημέρωση για το φίλο που περίμενε απο το Μάρτιο και έφτασε Ιούλιος, είχε κάνει και καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤΤ η οποία και απαντήθηκε τέλη ιουλίου με λίγα λόγια ανέφερε ότι ήταν μεμονομένο περιστατικό με το συστημικό πρόβλημα :ROFL:  και ότι δεν τον χρέωναν για vdsl αλλα adsl παρα την αίτηση, άλλο ανέκδοτο και αυτό δηλαδή πως να χρεωθεί vdsl υπηρεσίες αφού ούτε η αίτηση δε προχώραγε καλά καλά.

Και η επιστολή κλείνει με το ότι δε δέχτηκε το νέο αίτημα της αίτησης και ήταν σε αναμονή το αίτημα, ενώ οι ίδοι τον είχανε ενημερώσει τηλεφωνικά οτι επεξεργάζονται την αίτηση λόγο προσφοράς και θα του στέλαν το μήνυμα αποδοχής για την αίτηση κάτι που δε του ήρθε ποτέ. Κλείνοντας η επιστολη γράφει οτι αν θέλει να προχωρίσει η γραμμή να κάνει νέα αίτηση  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .
Να μη τα πολυλογώ πήρε στη vodafone τους τα είπε όπως έπρεπε τηρουμένων των αναλογιών και έκανε αίτηση την ίδια μέρα για vdsl 50mbps στον οτε, σήμερα που μίλαμε έγινε η ενεργοποίηση με εξαιρετικά στατιστικά maximum 155/60.

Όλα αυτά για μια 50άρα γραμμή στη vodafone ως πελάτης της με καθυστερήση 6 μηνών και κατηγορίες της vodafone στον οτε(οχι ότι είναι καλύτερος) οτι περίμενε να κάνει κάποια εργασία ενώ ήταν συστημικό λαθός της ίδας της εταιρίας και η αίτηση δε προχώρουσε καν προς υλοποίηση!

----------


## dimtsiap

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, μια μικρή ενημέρωση για το φίλο που περίμενε απο το Μάρτιο και έφτασε Ιούλιος, είχε κάνει και καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤΤ η οποία και απαντήθηκε τέλη ιουλίου με λίγα λόγια ανέφερε ότι ήταν μεμονομένο περιστατικό με το συστημικό πρόβλημα και ότι δεν τον χρέωναν για vdsl αλλα adsl παρα την αίτηση, άλλο ανέκδοτο και αυτό δηλαδή πως να χρεωθεί vdsl υπηρεσίες αφού ούτε η αίτηση δε προχώραγε καλά καλά.
> 
> Και η επιστολή κλείνει με το ότι δε δέχτηκε το νέο αίτημα της αίτησης και ήταν σε αναμονή το αίτημα, ενώ οι ίδοι τον είχανε ενημερώσει τηλεφωνικά οτι επεξεργάζονται την αίτηση λόγο προσφοράς και θα του στέλαν το μήνυμα αποδοχής για την αίτηση κάτι που δε του ήρθε ποτέ. Κλείνοντας η επιστολη γραφεί οτι αν θέλει να προχωρίσει η γραμμή να κάνει νέα αίτηση .
> Να μη τα πολυλογώ πήρε στη vodafone τους τα είπε όπως έπρεπε τηρουμένων των αναλογιών και έκανε αίτηση την ίδια μέρα για vdsl 50mbps στον οτε, σήμερα που μίλαμε έγινε η ενεργοποίηση με εξαιρετικά στατιστικά maximum 155/60.
> 
> Όλα αυτά για μια 50άρα γραμμή στη vodafone ώς πελάτης της με καθυστερήση 6 μηνών και κατηγορίες της vodafone στον οτε(οχι ότι είναι καλύτερος) οτι περίμενε να κάνει κάποια εργασία ενώ ήταν συστημικό λαθός της ίδας της εταιρίας και η αίτηση δε προχώρουσε καν προς υλοποίηση!


Απίστευτα πράγματα...

----------


## gemantzu

> Απίστευτα πράγματα...


Μπα μια χαρά πιστευτά είναι πλέον  :Smile:

----------


## siemos

Πάντως παρά την τελευταία ενημέρωση για καθυστέρηση ενεργοποιησεων καμπίνων εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα χτες περιοχή Γηροκομείου με αίτηση στις 23/6.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, μια μικρή ενημέρωση για το φίλο που περίμενε απο το Μάρτιο και έφτασε Ιούλιος, είχε κάνει και καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤΤ η οποία και απαντήθηκε τέλη ιουλίου με λίγα λόγια ανέφερε ότι ήταν μεμονομένο περιστατικό με το συστημικό πρόβλημα και ότι δεν τον χρέωναν για vdsl αλλα adsl παρα την αίτηση, άλλο ανέκδοτο και αυτό δηλαδή πως να χρεωθεί vdsl υπηρεσίες αφού ούτε η αίτηση δε προχώραγε καλά καλά.
> 
> Και η επιστολή κλείνει με το ότι δε δέχτηκε το νέο αίτημα της αίτησης και ήταν σε αναμονή το αίτημα, ενώ οι ίδοι τον είχανε ενημερώσει τηλεφωνικά οτι επεξεργάζονται την αίτηση λόγο προσφοράς και θα του στέλαν το μήνυμα αποδοχής για την αίτηση κάτι που δε του ήρθε ποτέ. Κλείνοντας η επιστολη γράφει οτι αν θέλει να προχωρίσει η γραμμή να κάνει νέα αίτηση .
> Να μη τα πολυλογώ πήρε στη vodafone τους τα είπε όπως έπρεπε τηρουμένων των αναλογιών και έκανε αίτηση την ίδια μέρα για vdsl 50mbps στον οτε, σήμερα που μίλαμε έγινε η ενεργοποίηση με εξαιρετικά στατιστικά maximum 155/60.
> 
> Όλα αυτά για μια 50άρα γραμμή στη vodafone ως πελάτης της με καθυστερήση 6 μηνών και κατηγορίες της vodafone στον οτε(οχι ότι είναι καλύτερος) οτι περίμενε να κάνει κάποια εργασία ενώ ήταν συστημικό λαθός της ίδας της εταιρίας και η αίτηση δε προχώρουσε καν προς υλοποίηση!


Περιοχή;
Μάλλον δεν γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει «μεμονωμένος». 
Ωραίο το maximum upload, να το έδιναν κιόλας καλά θα ήτανε...




> Απίστευτα πράγματα...


Καθημερινότητα στην Ελλάδα το 2020.




> Πάντως παρά την τελευταία ενημέρωση για καθυστέρηση ενεργοποιησεων καμπίνων εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα χτες περιοχή Γηροκομείου με αίτηση στις 23/6.


Γιατί άργησαν τόσο πολύ; 1 τεχνικός για όλη την πόλη ή μήπως το vdsl είναι τόσο καινούριο (ούτε 20 χρόνια δεν έκλεισε!) που δεν το ξέρουν πως λειτουργεί και πρέπει να ψάχνουν τα manual;  :ROFL:

----------


## xaker

> Περιοχή;
> Μάλλον δεν γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει «μεμονωμένος». 
> Ωραίο το maximum upload, να το έδιναν κιόλας καλά θα ήτανε...
> 
> 
> 
> Καθημερινότητα στην Ελλάδα το 2020.
> 
> 
> ...


Σβώλου και Μαυρογιάννη ήταν η σύνδεση αυτή είναι κοντά στο κτελ.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Από Σεπτέμβρη ίσως ολοκληρώσουν και τις δέκα-είκοσι καμπίνες που έμειναν  :ROFL:

----------


## gemantzu

Είναι τόσο κρίμα, ακόμα και αυτό το άμοιρο VDSL είναι τέτοιο βήμα μπροστά σε σχέση με ότι είχαμε.
Εγώ έως τώρα είμαι κατευχαριστημένος, ζήτησα και να μου ενεργοποιήσουν και το FastPath αν και πλέον δεν παίζω σχεδόν καθόλου, πάει μια χαρά και χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και χωρίς να χάσει καθόλου ταχύτητα.
Το μόνο κρίμα είναι το κατακαημένο ρουτεράκι της Vodafone, το μόνο θετικό του είναι το 5G WiFi, κατά τα άλλα φαίνεται ότι ζορίζεται αρκετά να τα καταφέρει.

----------


## dimtsiap

Πως σας φαίνονται οι μετρήσεις; Δε πρόλαβα να τεστάρω ακομη την ταχύτητα με LAN αλλά στο ασύρματο μου δίνει 15mbps.

----------


## Άρης13

Μια χαρα ειναι τα στατιστικα. Με ενα καλο ac router και αρκει να ειναι και οι συσκευες συμβατες με τα 5ghz θα βλεπεις την full ταχυτητα και στο wifi

----------


## dimtsiap

> Μια χαρα ειναι τα στατιστικα. Με ενα καλο ac router και αρκει να ειναι και οι συσκευες συμβατες με τα 5ghz θα βλεπεις την full ταχυτητα και στο wifi


Ωραία μια χαρά. Ευχαριστώ. Θα πρότεινες κάποιο;

----------


## Deathsender

Αντε και καλα downloads επιτελους !! μια χαρα εσυ και εσυ , καπως ετσι ειμαι και εγω σε στατιστικα.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μισό να ποστάρω και εγώ τα φοβερά στατιστικά με τα ολόκληρα 6Mbps που πιάνω (όταν δεν βρέχει) να πάθετε πλάκα.  :Cool:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Η καμπίνα μπορεί να λειτουργεί αλλά ο πΟΤΕ δε δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμη ενώ μέσω site της Vodafone με αναζήτηση στο χάρτη δίνει έως 100 ενώ αν γράψω τη δ/νση χειροκίνητα δε δίνει.

Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.

----------


## TokyoMH

Kαλησπέρα συμφορουμίτες, μπορώ να πω και με σιγουριά πλέον ότι το καφάο 495-165 έχει αναβαθμιστεί , διότι έχω συνδεθεί κανονικά με 50ρα σύνδεση Vodafone. Παραθέτω και στατιστικά γραμμής για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Να πω ότι δεν έχει γίνει καμία αποσύνδεση απο την ημέρα της σύνδεσής μου (Παρασκευή 14 Αυγούστου) και όλα πανε έτσι όπως πρέπει.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Η καμπίνα μπορεί να λειτουργεί αλλά ο πΟΤΕ δε δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμη ενώ μέσω site της Vodafone με αναζήτηση στο χάρτη δίνει έως 100 ενώ αν γράψω τη δ/νση χειροκίνητα δε δίνει.
> 
> Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.


Υπομονή μόνο, έχει ακόμα 1 μήνα και κάτι το Q3

*Spoiler:*




			μέχρι την επόμενη παράταση  :ROFL: 







> Kαλησπέρα συμφορουμίτες, μπορώ να πω και με σιγουριά πλέον ότι το καφάο 495-165 έχει αναβαθμιστεί ...


Πού βρίσκεται αυτό; Εργατικές;

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ :

https://www.google.com/maps/place/39...61!4d20.860861

https://www.google.com/maps/place/39...61!4d20.860861

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Υπομονή μόνο, έχει ακόμα 1 μήνα και κάτι το Q3
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			μέχρι την επόμενη παράταση 
> 
> ...


Στις επόμενες παρατάσεις δε μπήκε και η καμπίνα δουλεύει ωστοσο δε ξέρω τι ισχύει

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Στις επόμενες παρατάσεις δε μπήκε και η καμπίνα δουλεύει ωστοσο δε ξέρω τι ισχύει


Ε αυτό σημαίνει πως «ισχύει» το όποιο τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης στο οποίο ανατέθηκε.
Βέβαια τίποτα δεν τους σταματάει από το να πάρουν κι άλλες παρατάσεις αφού δεν νοιάζεται κανείς.
Εδώ που βρίσκομαι η καμπίνα δουλεύει εδώ και 2+ μήνες χωρίς να δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα, να τα περιμένεις όλα.  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ :
> 
> <url>


Έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτό είχε ενεργοποιηθεί πριν μήνες.

----------


## TokyoMH

H συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα (495-165) έχει κανα~δυο μήνες που δουλέυει, αλλά πρόσφατα έβαλα VDSL απο Voda, μιας και έληξε το συμβόλαιο με την Cosmote.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Ε αυτό σημαίνει πως «ισχύει» το όποιο τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης στο οποίο ανατέθηκε.
> Βέβαια τίποτα δεν τους σταματάει από το να πάρουν κι άλλες παρατάσεις αφού δεν νοιάζεται κανείς.
> Εδώ που βρίσκομαι η καμπίνα δουλεύει εδώ και 2+ μήνες χωρίς να δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα, να τα περιμένεις όλα. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτό είχε ενεργοποιηθεί πριν μήνες.


Μα το ένα δίνει διαθεσιμότητα το αλλο οχι στο ιδιο site :P

----------


## gemantzu

Μην το ψάχνεις, εμένα τα μαγαζιά της Vodafone και κάποιοι τηλεφωνητές μου έδιναν, άλλοι τηλεφωνητές όχι για πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα. Είναι πολύ λάθος η διαδικασία όπως έχει γίνει, απλά με τις νέες καμπίνες βάλαμε ενδιάμεσο του ενδιάμεσο (vodafone -> ΟΤΕ -> ξανά Vodafone).

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ναι το ίδιο ακριβώς και εδώ. Τι ισχύει; Είχες διαθεσιμότητα; Φτάνει στη λήξη το συμβόλαιο μου 8/9

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μα το ένα δίνει διαθεσιμότητα το αλλο οχι στο ιδιο site :P


Μη ψάχνεις δε θα βγάλεις άκρη ο gemantzu έκανε κάτι μήνες και μόνο μετά από καταγγελία είδε άσπρη μέρα. Περίμενε να λήξει και κάνε αίτηση στη vodafone ώστε να σου κάνει προσφορά κανάς OTE  :Razz:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ο πΟΤΕ δε δίνει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL και ισχυρίζεται δε γίνεται να δίνουν αυτοί και εμείς όχι

----------


## gemantzu

Καλά, άσε τι λέει ο ΟΤΕ.
Γενικά, ότι σου λένε, πέρνα το από κόσκινο, έχε πάντα στο μυαλό σου ότι δεν θέλουν το καλό σου, απλά θέλουν να σου πάρουν τα λεφτά σου, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου.
Επίσης, εφόσον λήγει το συμβόλαιο σου, ζήτα να πας πρώτα σε άλλη εταιρεία, και όταν σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο, κοίτα να τσιμπήσεις τιμή κάτω των 30 και για πλήρες Nova (το έχουν δώσει σε συνάδελφο, και θα πάρω και εγώ να τσακωθώ για την συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση).

----------


## BeyondMAD

Τι να πω, υπομονή μόνο ή κάνε καταγγελία. Τους έκατσε πάρα πολύ βαρύ ένα έργο με 100 καμπίνες  :ROFL:  Ούτε στον 3ο κόσμο δεν γίνονται αυτά.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δηλαδή να πάω NOVA και όχι Vodafone? Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το 100αρι εν προκειμένω και λιγότερο το TV. Έβαλα δοκιμαστικά Cosmote TV φέτος έτσι να μου φύγει η καυλα καλη φαση δε λέω αλλά κυρίως με νοιάζει το νετ και μετα τα novasports / ευρώπαϊκα παιχνίδια :P

Καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ με ποια πρόφαση όμως;

----------


## gemantzu

Ζήτα να σου κάνουν προσφορά για 100άρι από την εταιρεία σου. Αν δεν σου αρέσει η προσφορά και θέλεις κάτι καλύτερο, πήγαινε στην άλλη εταιρεία και ζήτα προσφορά, και αν αυτή είναι καλή, ξεκίνα διαδικασίες να φύγεις. Η πρώτη εταιρεία θα σε πάρει λογικά να κάνει αντιπροσφορά.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Δηλαδή να πάω NOVA και όχι Vodafone? Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το 100αρι εν προκειμένω και λιγότερο το TV. Έβαλα δοκιμαστικά Cosmote TV φέτος έτσι να μου φύγει η καυλα καλη φαση δε λέω αλλά κυρίως με νοιάζει το νετ και μετα τα novasports / ευρώπαϊκα παιχνίδια :P
> 
> Καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ με ποια πρόφαση όμως;


Ε ο gemantzu έχει κάτι μήνες που το παλεύει, μόλις ανέφερε τη μαγική λέξη «καταγγελία» ως δεια μαγείας λύθηκαν τα προβλήματά του. Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς όταν έχεις μπλέξει με ερασιτέχνες παγκοσμίας κλάσης. Για αρχή μπορείς να κάνεις γραπτή επικοινωνία με τους παρόχους πχ. vodafone γιατί δεν ενημερώνουν τους άλλους για διαθεσιμότητα ή cosmote γιατί δεν δίνουν αυτοί ενώ η vodafone δίνει και αφού απαντήσουν προχωράς στην ΕΕΤΤ. Ίσως έτσι να βρεις άκρη, αφού δεν ήσουν σε κάποια "τυχερή" περιοχή.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Έστειλα μέιλ εδώ και 1,5 βδομάδα και δε μου απάντησε η κοσμοτε πΟτε :P

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν, το συμβολαίο μου με COSMOTE λήγει σε 10 μέρες, θέμα ρήτρας δεν τίθεται άρα είμαι ελεύθερος να πάω όπου θέλω. Η Vodafone με ενημέρωσε ότι υπάρχει δυνατότητα να πάω έως 100 Mbps. O COSMOTE μου είπε ότι δε μπορεί να μου δώσει 100αρα. Οπότε ποιο ειναι το επόμενο βήμα γιατί δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το να κάνω σύνδεση, πάντα τα καναν οι δικοί μου :P

Προφανώς ό,τι κανω το κανω τηλεφωνικά για να έχω δυνατότητα υπαναχώρησης; Φαντάζομαι αν κανω αίτηση θα με πάρει πίσω ο ΟΤΕ και ίσως εμφανίσει διαθεσιμότητα και αυτός.

----------


## gemantzu

Μην πας σε κατάστημα, οι τιμές είναι ότι νάναι (μου έδιναν 100άρα με 40+ ευρώ οι τραγικοί τύποι). Πάρε τηλέφωνο ή γράψε στον Tobi και ζήτα προσφορά, αλλά γνώμη μου, παζάρεψέ τους όσο πάει, έχουν κρέας να κόψουν. Αν πετύχεις 100άρα με τηλεόραση (Nova όλα) με 30 ευρώ θα είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Μην κρατάς την ανάσα σου, όπου να'ναι μπαίνει Σεπτέμβρης και ίσως να έρθει κι άλλη παράταση αφού τέλος δε βλέπουμε

----------


## Iris07

> Μην πας σε κατάστημα, οι τιμές είναι ότι νάναι (μου έδιναν 100άρα με 40+ ευρώ οι τραγικοί τύποι). Πάρε τηλέφωνο ή γράψε στον Tobi και ζήτα προσφορά, αλλά γνώμη μου, παζάρεψέ τους όσο πάει, έχουν κρέας να κόψουν. Αν πετύχεις 100άρα με τηλεόραση (Nova όλα) με 30 ευρώ θα είσαι κομπλέ.


Μπορείς να κάνεις παζάρια και με τον Tobi ??  :Razz: 

ή θα είναι σαν κάτι αυτόματα παζάρια που κάνω σε γνωστό μεγαλο-κατάστημα..
που μου πετάει το μήνυμα .. *Πόσοοοοο* ????? Θες να μας κλείσεις ??  :Laughing:

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Μπορείς να κάνεις παζάρια και με τον Tobi ?? 
> 
> ή θα είναι σαν κάτι παζάρια που κάνω σε γνωστό μεγαλο-κατάστημα..
> που μου πετάει το μήνυμα .. *Πόσοοοοο* ?????


Ναι του λες για παζάρια, σου ζητάει τηλεφωνικό αριθμό, αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται 2-3 φορές μέχρι που σου λέει "περιμένετε να σας συνδέσω με κάποιον" όπου και κάνεις κάποια δουλειά. Μόνο έτσι (δεν) λειτουργεί. Λεφτά καλά ξοδεμένα.

----------


## gemantzu

> Μπορείς να κάνεις παζάρια και με τον Tobi ?? 
> 
> ή θα είναι σαν κάτι αυτόματα παζάρια που κάνω σε γνωστό μεγαλο-κατάστημα..
> που μου πετάει το μήνυμα .. *Πόσοοοοο* ????? Θες να μας κλείσεις ??


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Μην πας σε κατάστημα, οι τιμές είναι ότι νάναι (μου έδιναν 100άρα με 40+ ευρώ οι τραγικοί τύποι). Πάρε τηλέφωνο ή γράψε στον Tobi και ζήτα προσφορά, αλλά γνώμη μου, παζάρεψέ τους όσο πάει, έχουν κρέας να κόψουν. Αν πετύχεις 100άρα με τηλεόραση (Nova όλα) με 30 ευρώ θα είσαι κομπλέ.


Αυτοί μου λένε για 35,9 (προσφορά site) για 100αρα. Δε μου ανέφεραν ούτε TV, ούτε τίποτα.

- - - Updated - - -

Η καμπίνα μου δεν ηταν στις παρατάσεις οπότε θεωρω το γλίτωσα. Επίσης είναι σε λειτουργία τι να πω

- - - Updated - - -

Να συμπληρώσω τηλεφωνο να με καλέσουν στο "Ελα στη Vodafone" καλυτερα; :P

Μίλησα και με NOVA. Μόνο η Βοντα δίνει διαθεσιμότητα λοιπόν, προς το παρόν. 

Στο. Live Chat του ΟΤΕ έφυγε η εκπρόσωπος χωρίς να της πω ότι τελειώσαμε, απλά έφυγε γιατι τη στρίμωξα μόλις ανέφερα την ΕΕΤΤ

- - - Updated - - -

To τηλ. κέντρο της Vodafone μου δίνει τα πακέτα που έχουν και στο site ακατέβατα. Δεν πέφτουν ούτε ευρώ.

----------


## gemantzu

Συμπλήρωσε τηλέφωνο, ανάφερέ τους ότι έχεις και άλλη προσφορά (δεν ξέρουν αυτοί αν οι άλλες εταιρείες δίνουν ή όχι), απλά πήρες για να έχεις ενημερωτική εικόνα.

----------


## dimtsiap

Καλησπέρα, αυτά ειναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου και κάποια speedtest. Γιατί δε μπορώ να πιάσω τη φουλ ταχύτητα; στο ασύρματο είναι γύρω στα 16. Θα προτείνατε να αλλάξω router; Αν ναι ποιο;


https://www.speedtest.net/result/d/221283529

https://www.speedtest.net/result/d/221286531

https://www.speedtest.net/result/d/221291154

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Συμπλήρωσε τηλέφωνο, ανάφερέ τους ότι έχεις και άλλη προσφορά (δεν ξέρουν αυτοί αν οι άλλες εταιρείες δίνουν ή όχι), απλά πήρες για να έχεις ενημερωτική εικόνα.


Ανέφερα την προσφορά της NOVA στα 29,90 αλλα δεν ίδρωσε ιδιαίτερα. Μετά μου έλεγε να δω το 50αρι αν θέλω χαμηλότερο πάγιο.

Έκανα και μια "καταγγελια" στην ΕΕΤΤ ως προς την COSMOTE γιατί δε δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL ενώ η Vodafone προσφέρει. Το κορυφαίο ήταν από την COSMOTE ότι agent αποχώρησε απο τη συνομιλία και σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνία άλλη κοπέλα μου είπε οτι δε γινεται να δινει η Voda και εμείς όχι.

Από τη NOVA είπαν ότι προφανώς δεν έκαναν οι δικοί μας τενχικοί τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες στην καμπίνα και δε μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά πότε θα δώσουμε 100αρα. Τουλάχιστον ήταν ειλικρινής.

- - - Updated - - -

Την τερματίζεις την γραμμή σου πάντως μέσα από το ρούτερ.

- - - Updated - - -

Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να τσεκάρεις τη γραμμή σου και να τη στρεσάρεις νομιζω ειναι να μπεις στο ftp otenet να βαλεις 2 αρχεια να κατεβουν και να κάνεις την πρόσθεση

- - - Updated - - -

Σημαντική ερώτηση: Η VODA είναι αυτη που δεν δίνει fast path???

----------


## dimtsiap

Ναι απο τα στατιστικά αυτό φαινεται. Μα θεωρητικα θα μπορουσε να πιασει μεχρι 130mbps

----------


## gemantzu

> Ανέφερα την προσφορά της NOVA στα 29,90 αλλα δεν ίδρωσε ιδιαίτερα. Μετά μου έλεγε να δω το 50αρι αν θέλω χαμηλότερο πάγιο.
> 
> Έκανα και μια "καταγγελια" στην ΕΕΤΤ ως προς την COSMOTE γιατί δε δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL ενώ η Vodafone προσφέρει. Το κορυφαίο ήταν από την COSMOTE ότι agent αποχώρησε απο τη συνομιλία και σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνία άλλη κοπέλα μου είπε οτι δε γινεται να δινει η Voda και εμείς όχι.
> 
> Από τη NOVA είπαν ότι προφανώς δεν έκαναν οι δικοί μας τενχικοί τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες στην καμπίνα και δε μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά πότε θα δώσουμε 100αρα. Τουλάχιστον ήταν ειλικρινής.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Την τερματίζεις την γραμμή σου πάντως μέσα από το ρούτερ.
> ...


Η Vodafone δίνει fast path. εγώ τουλάχιστον το ενεργοποίησα, με μια μικρή διαφορά στα ms (μη φανταστείς).
Δεν υπάρχουν ρε, είμαστε απροστάτευτοι απέναντι στο καρτέλ που έχουν στήσει στις τηλεπικοινωνίες... Πανάκριβοι και τραγικοί. Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω τώρα αφού είδες αυτή την αντιμετώπιση.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Η καμπίνα μου δεν ηταν στις παρατάσεις οπότε θεωρω το γλίτωσα. Επίσης είναι σε λειτουργία τι να πω


Ναι και εμένα, από Ιούνιο. Αλλά ακόμα δεν δίνει. Σε άλλες που δεν είναι λειτουργία βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα κανονικά. 0 λογική.




> Σημαντική ερώτηση: Η VODA είναι αυτη που δεν δίνει fast path???


Η μαπαφον είναι η μόνη που θα δώσει σίγουρα φαστ μιας και της ανήκουν οι καμπίνες. Οι άλλοι πιο δύσκολα, κάποια ποστ πριν κάποιος από κοσμοτέ ανέφερε οτι δεν του έδιναν ενώ κάποιος άλλος πάλι από κοσμοτέ είπε πως του έδωσαν.




> Η Vodafone δίνει fast path. εγώ τουλάχιστον το ενεργοποίησα, με μια μικρή διαφορά στα ms (μη φανταστείς).
> Δεν υπάρχουν ρε, είμαστε απροστάτευτοι απέναντι στο καρτέλ που έχουν στήσει στις τηλεπικοινωνίες... Πανάκριβοι και τραγικοί. Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω τώρα αφού είδες αυτή την αντιμετώπιση.


_Δεν υπάρχει καρτέλ! Οι τιμές είναι μια χαρά! Οι καλύτερες παγκοσμίως! Οι ταχύτητες επίσης! Ευχαριστούμε που καλέσατε την ΕΕΤΤ!_  :Whistle:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δοκίμασες με αναζητηση στο χαρτη;

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ναι, και με χάρτη και με διεύθυνση. Μιλάμε για τον ίδιο δρόμο. 20 αριθμούς πιο πριν και μετά δίνει και εκείνες οι καμπίνες δεν ακούγονται καν. Εδώ που ακούγεται στα 2μ - δουλεύει στο φουλ - δεν δίνει. Κοσμοτέ δεν δίνει σε κανένα σημείο στο δρόμο.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Σκ-τά τα έκαναν  :Respekt:

----------


## didakos

> Ναι, και με χάρτη και με διεύθυνση. Μιλάμε για τον ίδιο δρόμο. 20 αριθμούς πιο πριν και μετά δίνει και εκείνες οι καμπίνες δεν ακούγονται καν. Εδώ που ακούγεται στα 2μ - δουλεύει στο φουλ - δεν δίνει. Κοσμοτέ δεν δίνει σε κανένα σημείο στο δρόμο.  Σκ-τά τα έκαναν


κι εμενα στη τριανταφυλλίδη έχει 3 καμπίνες. η μεσαία όπως φαινεται στον χαρτη λειτουργει υποτιθεται και ακουγεται απο τον απριλιο αλλα δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ουτε και οι υπαλληλοι της VODA  βλεπουν κατι στο δικο τους εργαλειο ενω οι αλλες 2 δινουν κανονικα....

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Πήρα να κάνω αίτηση και μου λένε δεν έχουμε διαθεσιμότητα. Αυτό τίποτα άλλο χαχαχα

----------


## BeyondMAD

> κι εμενα στη τριανταφυλλίδη έχει 3 καμπίνες. η μεσαία όπως φαινεται στον χαρτη λειτουργει υποτιθεται και ακουγεται απο τον απριλιο αλλα δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα ουτε και οι υπαλληλοι της VODA  βλεπουν κατι στο δικο τους εργαλειο ενω οι αλλες 2 δινουν κανονικα....





> Πήρα να κάνω αίτηση και μου λένε δεν έχουμε διαθεσιμότητα. Αυτό τίποτα άλλο χαχαχα


Καλό χειμώνα παιδιά.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Αχ αχ, το λινκ με τις τελευταιες παρατάσεις το έχεις να το ξανα δω μια;
Τι να πω, ό,τι και να πω λίγο θα είναι. Κυριακή γυρνάω θα παω να την ξηλώσω την καμπινα να μη πιανει χωρο στο πεζοδρόμιο :P

----------


## BeyondMAD

Πρέπει να βρίσκεται στο νήμα καμιά 10ρια σελίδες πίσω  :Razz:  αλλιώς ίσως το βρεις στη σελιδα της εεττ.
Τι να πεις, απο τη στιγμή που πήρε ρεύμα...όλα παίζονται. Όπως είχα πει και τότε θα πήγαινε Σεπτέμβρη σίγουρα, το θέμα είναι μην πάει παρακάτω...

----------


## gemantzu

Εγώ σήμερα δέχτηκα ένα τηλεφώνημα μετά από 4 εργάσιμες, όπου ο τύπος στην εξυπηρέτηση δεν είχε ιδέα γιατί με καλούσε. 

Του εξήγησα για το θέμα με τους λογαριασμούς, και ξεδιάντροπα μου είπε ότι ναι, αυτές είναι προσφορές του τμήματος υποχωρήσεων (ή όπως αλλιώς το ονόμασε, δεν θυμάμαι).

Και του λέω άρα την επόμενη φορά, εγώ θα πρέπει νά κάνω ότι φεύγω για να πάρω καλύτερη τιμή; και μου λέει ναι, φυσικά.

Και ενώ μιλάγαμε μου λέει "βλέπω εδώ είχατε και κάποια θεματάκια πρόσφατα".
Όχι του λέω, θεματάρες είχαμε αλλά μη δίνεις σημασία. Απλά να ξέρεις του λέω ότι μετά από όσα πέρασα, όταν θα έρθει η ώρα, δεν θα κάνω ότι φεύγω για να πάρω καλύτερο λογαριασμό, θα φύγω, θεωρώ την εταιρεία σας απαράδεκτη πλέον.
Και δεν νοιάστηκε καθόλου. Κάπου εκεί φιλικά χαιρετηθήκαμε και κλείσαμε. Νομίζω πλέον το τερμάτισαν το πράγμα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Έχω μπερδέψει τα τρίμηνα πλέον. Τώρα τρέχουμε το 3ο έτσι; Άρα μέχρι ποτέ στα χαρτιά πρέπει όλοι ή τουλάχιστον η μαπαφον να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα ;

----------


## gemantzu

> Έχω μπερδέψει τα τρίμηνα πλέον. Τώρα τρέχουμε το 3ο έτσι; Άρα μέχρι ποτέ στα χαρτιά πρέπει όλοι ή τουλάχιστον η μαπαφον να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα ;


Θεωρητικά 30/9

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Φίλο μιυ στην Ξάνθη επι 6 χρόνια συνδρομητής βονταφον με 50αρι στα 32€ πάγιο παίρνει τηλέφωνο και του λένε ότι αν ανανεώσει θα αναμεωσει στο ίδιο πάγιο ενώ αυτός έπαιρνε για 100αρι και του λένε επίσης ότι οι τιμές στο σάιτ είναι για νέους πελάτες.

Στο μεταξύ εμένα 2 μέρες πριν μου είπαν 100αρι στα 30€ μόνο σε παλιούς συνδρομητές (ήθελε 100αρι).

Γνωστός μου βάζει 50αρα και τον παίρνουν μέσα στη βδομάδα από την ενεργοποίηση και του λένε με 29 100αρα.

Η αυθαιρεσία σε αλλά επιπεδα

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Έχω μπερδέψει τα τρίμηνα πλέον. Τώρα τρέχουμε το 3ο έτσι; Άρα μέχρι ποτέ στα χαρτιά πρέπει όλοι ή τουλάχιστον η μαπαφον να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα ;


Διανύουμε το Q3 και μέχρι τέλος Σεπτ. θεωρητικά. Τα ίδια λέγαμε και για το Q1 και το Q2 και να δεις πως τον Οκτώβρη που θα βγει και άλλη παράταση τα ίδια θα λέμε πάλι.  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ σήμερα δέχτηκα ένα τηλεφώνημα μετά από 4 εργάσιμες, όπου ο τύπος στην εξυπηρέτηση δεν είχε ιδέα γιατί με καλούσε. 
> 
> Του εξήγησα για το θέμα με τους λογαριασμούς, και ξεδιάντροπα μου είπε ότι ναι, αυτές είναι προσφορές του τμήματος υποχωρήσεων (ή όπως αλλιώς το ονόμασε, δεν θυμάμαι).
> 
> Και του λέω άρα την επόμενη φορά, εγώ θα πρέπει νά κάνω ότι φεύγω για να πάρω καλύτερη τιμή; και μου λέει ναι, φυσικά.
> 
> Και ενώ μιλάγαμε μου λέει "βλέπω εδώ είχατε και κάποια θεματάκια πρόσφατα".
> Όχι του λέω, θεματάρες είχαμε αλλά μη δίνεις σημασία. Απλά να ξέρεις του λέω ότι μετά από όσα πέρασα, όταν θα έρθει η ώρα, δεν θα κάνω ότι φεύγω για να πάρω καλύτερο λογαριασμό, θα φύγω, θεωρώ την εταιρεία σας απαράδεκτη πλέον.
> Και δεν νοιάστηκε καθόλου. Κάπου εκεί φιλικά χαιρετηθήκαμε και κλείσαμε. Νομίζω πλέον το τερμάτισαν το πράγμα.





> Φίλο μιυ στην Ξάνθη επι 6 χρόνια συνδρομητής βονταφον με 50αρι στα 32€ πάγιο παίρνει τηλέφωνο και του λένε ότι αν ανανεώσει θα αναμεωσει στο ίδιο πάγιο ενώ αυτός έπαιρνε για 100αρι και του λένε επίσης ότι οι τιμές στο σάιτ είναι για νέους πελάτες.
> 
> Στο μεταξύ εμένα 2 μέρες πριν μου είπαν 100αρι στα 30€ μόνο σε παλιούς συνδρομητές (ήθελε 100αρι).
> 
> Γνωστός μου βάζει 50αρα και τον παίρνουν μέσα στη βδομάδα από την ενεργοποίηση και του λένε με 29 100αρα.
> 
> Η αυθαιρεσία σε αλλά επιπεδα


Με μια λέξη: μπουρδέλο.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Q4 πάει από 1/9.

Ξανά πήρα σήμερα στη Μαπαφον έβαλε τις συντεταγμένες η τυπισσα μου λέει έχει διαθεσιμότητα κλπ. Λέω κομπλέ ας το προχωρήσουμε για 50αρα και ρωτάω με την υπαναχωρηση τι παίζει; 

Και μου λέει υπογράφεις το συμβόλαιο, περνάν οι 14 μέρες υπαναχώρησης και μετά στέλνουμε το αίτημα φορητότητας στον ΟΤΕ. Και είμαι σε φάση WTF. Δηλαδή αν πχ έρθει ο ΟΤΕ και μου πει 25€ δε θα μπορώ να κόψω τη φορητότητα ; 

Γενικα πάω υποχρεωτικά Βονταφον ο,τι και να γίνει; 

Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά δεν είναι και εγγυημένο ότι θα πάρω 50αρα στο φιναλε

----------


## BeyondMAD

Q4 είναι από 1/10ου  :Razz:  
Μαπαφον δε θα πήγαινα ούτε και με 10€ να μου έδιναν 100ρι.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Υπερβάλλεις :P Αφου ειναι τετραμηνα ρε το τελευταιο τετραμηνο ειναι Σεπτεμβρης - Δεκεμβρης.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Τρίμηνα είναι! Q είναι για quarter άρα τέταρτο άρα μιλάμε για τρίμηνο  :Razz: 
Αν δεις και στο νήμα για το ρούτερ που δίνουν, δεν προτείνεται για βαριούς χρήστες, καλύτερο το Speedport Plus.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Το τελευταιο σχόλιο που πάει; 

Με κάψες το μυαλό τώρα να ξες :P

----------


## BeyondMAD

Στο ρούτερ που σου δίνει η μαπαφον με νέα σύνδεση. Δεν το προτείνει κανένας αν θες κάτι παραπάνω από browsing  :Razz:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Αυτό το H300s? Τρου αλλά ο πΟτε δε ψηνεται να βγαλει διαθεσιμοτητα απο ότι φαινεται όσο και αν θελω να μείνω και επίσης τα προγραμμάτα τους εχουν απαγορευτικές τιμές. Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ναι το Η300... τι να σου πω, αφού λήξει και δεν θα έχεις να πληρώνεις πρόστιμα αποφασίζεις τότε.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ουσιαστικά εληξε. Είμαι ελεύθερος να πάω όπου θέλω. Το συμβόλαιο το έχω έτοιμο στη Βονταφον υπογεγραμμένο δε το έχω στείλει ακόμη μόνο γιατι έχω τον εξής ενδοιασμό:

Να ζητήσω άμεση ενεργοποίηση ή να περιμένω να περάσουν οι 14 μέρες μήπως και δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα και οι άλλοι; 

Με την φορητότητα και την ακύρωση αν σκάσει εκ θαύματος αντιπρόταση του ΟΤΕ τι παίζει για να μη μπλέξω;

----------


## BeyondMAD

Θα περίμενα το 14ήμερο, εκτός αν έχεις δικό σου ρούτερ και δε σε πειράζει να το βάλεις, απλά δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλεύει μαζί με αυτό που δίνουν.
Για την φορητότητα ίσως να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος που το έχει κάνει και τα ξέρει καλύτερα από μένα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Από ότι έμαθα για να μπορέσω να πάρω αντιπροσφορά από τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να πάω σε απευθείας ενεργοποίηση και αν προλάβω. 

Έλεγα μήπως έπαιρνα δικό μου ρουτερ αφού θέλω να συνδιασω γκέιμινγκ και στριμινγκ αλλά νομίζω πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα. Θυμάμαι κάποτε έδιναν και αυτοί το Speedport ως HOL

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δεν νομίζω να καταφέρεις κάτι με το Η300, πριν αγοράσεις κάποιο high-end router καλό θα ήταν να δεις αν θα δουλεύει με του παρόχου, διαφορετικά περίμενε τον πΟΤΕ  :Razz: 
Για αντιπροσφορά δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν.

----------


## Deathsender

Δουλευει κανονικα παιδια πριν βαλω στην γραμμη στο h300s εβαλα το h168ns(vdsl) και παει μια χαρα!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Πάντως του πΟΤε θα πρέπει να το γυρίσω πίσω. Τέλος πάντων, βαρέθηκα την αναμονή. Αύριο θα παρω να ζητήσω άμεση ενεργοποιήση και ό,τι είναι. Απογοητευμένος δε πιστεύω να μείνω εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν τεχνικά θέματα στη μέση. Και οι μεν και οι δε είναι κάτω του μετρίου και η Vodafone ειναι μονοδρομος τη δεδομενη χρονικη στιγμη. Στον ΟΤΕ ο ένας ο chat agent σηκώθηκε και έφυγε οταν ανέφερα την ΕΕΤΤ και το customercare δεν απαντάει στα μέιλ. To router τη δουλειά του θα την κάνει. Έχω και έναν φιλο που μπήκε στην 50αρα της βοντα και ειναι ικανοποιημενος σε γενικές γραμμές με όλα. Του λύθηκαν τα χέρια έμενε στον διάολο είναι και εκτος σχεδιου πόλεως 300-600 kbps επιανε τις καλες μερες. Αντε να κανει update Apex, Warzone με αυτες τις ταχυτητες 

Στην τελική,ας έστελναν :P

Τελικά αύριο τελειώνει η προθεσμία τους ή τέλη Σεπτεμβρη;

----------


## BeyondMAD

Τέλη Σεπτέμβρη αν και δεν έχει καμμία απολύτως σημασία καθώς αν ζητήσουν παράταση (ναι κι αλλη) θα την πάρουν, δεν νομίζω να γίνεται έλεγχος καν  :Razz:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μέχρι Οκτώβρη 2020 δεν είχαν περιθώρια για τη Β´ φάση ανάθεσης να παραδώσουν; Νομίζω εγώ είμαι καλυμμένος στην περιοχή μου. Ρωτάω για τη διαθεσιμότητα κυρίως.

Βέβαια μέχρι να δω 50/5 στο ρουτερ δε θα το πιστέψω

----------


## BeyondMAD

Σου λέω δεν έχει σημασία, όπως είδαμε τον Απρίλιο που πήραν 2η παράταση και τον Ιούλιο που πήραν και 3η. Ονομαστικά είναι όλα. Εσύ μάλλον είσαι καλυμμένος, κάποιοι μας βλέπω για του χρόνου.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

To router του ΟΤΕ πρέπει να το επιστρέψω;

----------


## gemantzu

Ο ΟΤΕ θα στο ζητήσει αν είναι. Μια φορά μου το ζήτησαν πίσω από CYTA και μου το πλήρωσαν κιόλας.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Α οκ. Όποτε το δίνω κομπλέ (κρίμα :P) Μάλλον τα είχαν σε έλλειψη!!

- - - Updated - - -

Προχώρησε και η "καταγγελία" μου στην ΕΕΤΤ όπου ουσιαστικά ζητούσα να μάθω γιατί δε δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα στον ΟΤΕ και δεν απαντάνε κιόλας. Έως 29/9 έχουν προθεσμία να απαντήσουν λέει.

Με πήραν και απο ΚΟΣΜΟΤΕ άμεσα για αντιπροσφορά αλλά δεν παρέχουν VDSL οπότε...

----------


## PanoS_x

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει λίγο με τα τρίμηνα ενεργοποιησης της Vodafone και την καμπίνα μου και τις φάσης ενεργοποιησης ?
η καμπίνα μου είναι αυτή εδώ : https://prnt.sc/u9hml8 

ρωτάω επειδή εδώ και αρκετές  μέρες αντιμετωπίζω τεράστιο πρόβλημα με τη Nova  κ δεν είδα ιδιαίτερο κλίμα συνεργασίας κ θέληση για βοήθεια. 

όποτε θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν είναι στο πρόγραμμα να γίνει ενεργοποίηση σύντομα στη περιοχή μου, ώστε να ξέρω αν θα κάνω υπομονή για αλλαγή προς vodafone vdsl ή καταγγελίες κ ατελείωτες ώρες στις βλάβες.  :Mad: 

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## BeyondMAD

Γενικά τα τρίμηνα δεν σημαίνουν τίποτα, ο μόνος λόγος που υπάρχουν είναι για να τα δίνουν στην ΕΕΤΤ και να λένε "να κάτι κάναμε".
Παρακάτω, πρέπει να βρεις το καφάο adsl του οτε που αντιστοιχεί στην καμπίνα, το οποίο θα έχει κάποιο τριψήφιο νούμερο και θα ψάξεις αυτό στην ανακοίνωση των παρατάσεων.
Κωδικός ΑΚ δε μας ενδιαφέρει μιας και μιλάμε για Ιωάννινα, αυτά και η Βέροια είναι στις παρατάσεις.
Η πιο πρόσφατη παράταση ήταν τον Ιούλιο και νομίζω την είχα αναρτήσει εδώ στο νήμα πριν από 10-15 σελίδες.
Αν δεν την βρεις εκεί τότε είτε έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ή υπάρχει σε προηγούμενη παράταση που αναρτήθηκε τον Μάιο.
Αν δεν βρίσκεις τις αναρτήσεις των παρατάσεων εδώ, τότε στο site της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## PanoS_x

Κατάλαβα.
το καφαο adsl του ΟΤΕ είναι διπλά ακριβός απο τη καμπίνα της Vodafone, απόσταση 2 μετρά. λογικά αυτό θα είναι.
θα κοιτάξω τα νούμερα και θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## BeyondMAD

Πολύ σωστά, ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως θα βρισκόταν πολύ κοντά στην καμπίνα.
Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μιλάμε για Q3 που λήγει σε 30 μέρες.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Σήμερα θυμήθηκαν στον ΟΤΕ να μου απαντήσουν τηλεφωνικά στο μέιλ για τη μη διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL αφού πέρασε η καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και αφού τους πηγε και το αιτημα φορητοτητας.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ναι ναι, θυμήθηκαν  :Cool: 
Τους έτσουξε μάλλον και καλά τους έκανε.
Τι σου είπαν τελικά; Πώς γίνεται να δίνει η μάπαφον και αυτοί όχι;

----------


## gemantzu

Γενικά μην θεωρείτε απίθανο ότι δεν ξέρουν ότι άλλες εταιρείες έχουν αναλάβει καμπίνες. Από τη Vodafone, κάθε φορά που το ανέφερα μέναν έκπληκτοι.
Η διαδικασία όπως έχει, τους αφήνει σε μάυρα σκοτάδια, γιατί πρέπει να είναι πάροχος του παρόχου (Η Vodafone νοικιάζει στον ΟΤΕ που μετά παρέχει στη Vodafone).
Αυτό νομίζω τους βολεύει, καθώς έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουν έκπτωση στις συνδέσεις εδώ (η Vodafone που έχει δικές της καμπίνες σε δικούς της πελάτες).

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δεν έχει κάλυψη η περιοχή, μπορεί να θέλει μονοπώλιο η Μαπαφον κλπ. Δε ξέρουν ποτέ θα δώσουν τα γνωστά ξέρεις. Γενικότερα δεν ήξεραν.

Gem τι εννοείς; Ποιον βολεύει να μη δίνει χαμηλότερες τιμές; 

Γνωστός πρώην φίλος στη Βέροια έβαλε 50αρα στη Βονταφον και τον έκαναν προσφορά μετά από λίγες μέρες να ανεβεί στα 100 με πάγιο 29-30€ το μήνα.

Ο ΟΤΕ τον αδερφό μου του είπα 100 με 25€ στην Πάτρα επειδή ήταν καινούργια η σύνδεση του (24αρα φοιτητικό).

Φίλο μου στην Ξάνθη που είναι με 50αρα από ΑΚ (μάλλον) εδώ και 6 χρόνια και ήθελε να ανανεώσει το αρχαίο συμβόλαιο του, του είπαν ότι πάλι στα 32€ θα είναι το παγιο. Τους είπε για το σάιτ ότι το έχουν 26,90€, τους είπε μη με ξανά ενοχλησετε αν δεν έχετε κάτι καλύτερο και τους το έκλεισε. 

Εμένα μου είπαν ότι καλύτερες τιμές δίνουμε μόνο σε παλιούς συνδρομητές που πήγα να το παζάρεψε λίγο . Τρέχα γύρευε.

----------


## gemantzu

Κοίτα, γενικά χαζομάρες λέμε να περνάει η ώρα. Δεν έχουμε ιδέα πως βγαίνουν και από που προκύπτουν οι τιμές. Συνάδερφος, έκανε αίτηση σε άλλη εταιρεία και για να γυρίσει πίσω στη Voda του έδωσαν τότε ADSL με όλα τα Nova με κάπου 20 ευρώ. Τώρα, τα έκανε VDSL με κάτω από 30 ευρώ. ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ. Οι τιμές στο site είναι ίσα για τα στατιστικά. Αν δε κάνεις το λάθος και δεν ξέρεις και πας σε κανά κατάστημα; έλα πάρε πάρε 50άρα με 42 ευρώ.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ναι αστα να πάνε είναι. Και αυτά μαθαίνονται από στόμα σε στόμα και χάνουν πελάτες όταν δεν προσφέρουν ίδια πακέτα / υπηρεσίες σε ενδιαφερόμενους και είναι χαζομάρα τους IMO

- - - Updated - - -

Τον ήπιαμε πάλι. Έσκασε μήνυμα ότι μπήκα σε αναμονή γιατί δεν υπάρχει προσωρινά διαθεσιμότητα δικτύου. Μακάρι όλα τα μακάρι  :Smile: 

Σε 2 μέρες λέει θα με καλέσουν από το τμήμα ακυρώσεων, δε βρίσκουν διαθέσιμη θύρα λένε.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Βάσει κανονισμού αν θυμάμαι σωστά, ο πάροχος που εγκαθιστά τις καμπίνες οφείλει να ενημερώσει τους υπολοίπους. Αν δίνει ο ένας θα πρέπει να δίνουν και οι άλλοι, εάν έχουν νοικιάσει από αυτόν. Θεωρώ δεδομένο πως ΟΤΕ νοικιάζει πάντα, οπότε για εδώ θα έλεγα τουλάχιστον ΟΤΕ και μαπαφον θα πρέπει να δίνουν και οι δύο σύνδεση ταυτόχρονα. Μονωπόλιο υπάρχει έτσι κι αλλιώς, διαφορετικά δεν θα βλέπαμε καμπίνες μάπαφον μόνο με τις 1000 και 1 καθυστερήσεις.





> Τον ήπιαμε πάλι. Έσκασε μήνυμα ότι μπήκα σε αναμονή γιατί δεν υπάρχει προσωρινά διαθεσιμότητα δικτύου. Μακάρι όλα τα μακάρι 
> 
> Σε 2 μέρες λέει θα με καλέσουν από το τμήμα ακυρώσεων, δε βρίσκουν διαθέσιμη θύρα λένε.


 :Bless:  Ελλαδιστάν 2020. Τα ίδια προβλήματα με την έλλειψη γραμμών από το 2015 τουλάχιστον. Ελπίδα καμία.

----------


## kronos911

Μετά από μεγάλη πόρτα από τον οτε σε αίτημα φορητότητας από 30/4, λόγου έλλειψης χωρητικότητας, μισό ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου στην nova.
Τα πρώτα stats είναι τα παρακάτω.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Καλορίζικη, καμπίνα από αυτές που πήραν παράταση τώρα ή πιο παλιά;
Καλωδίωση έλεγξες; Γιατί δεν τερματίζει το 100 στο down.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Θα έπρεπε να τερματίζει το 100αρι.Καλο δουλευτή! Και εγώ αυτό λέω αφού δίνει ο ένας γιατι δε δίνει ο άλλο ας MAD

----------


## kronos911

> Καλορίζικη, καμπίνα από αυτές που πήραν παράταση τώρα ή πιο παλιά;
> Καλωδίωση έλεγξες; Γιατί δεν τερματίζει το 100 στο down.


thanks
Η καλωδίωση είναι δεκαετίας utp, υπάρχει μια διακλάδωση που μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες θα την κόψω. Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί και το τηλέφωνο θα δούμε τι πιάνουμε (έχω πάρει στο 13731 και έδωσα mac, sn του zte 288a για τον provisioning server τους). Σε σχέση με τα 8 κάτω που είχα πριν καλά είμαι.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Με ακύρωσε σήμερα η Vodafone. Τι να κάνω; Να πάω σε αυτήν, να ανανεώσω στον ΟΤΕ, να κάτσω χωρίς συμβόλαιο μέχρι τις 30/9 μπας και;

----------


## kronos911

Μετά την σημερινή ενεργοποίηση της VoIP τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## gliout145

Παιδιά αντιμετωπίζω το παρακάτω θέμα.
Έχω βέβαια μιλήσει με την Vodafone και περιμένω να το δηλώσει βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ.

Κάθε βράδυ από τις εννέα και μιση και για μια ώρα περίπου η γραμμή μου πέφτει συνέχεια. Η ταχύτητα ανεβοκατεβαινει και δεν μπορώ να μπω σε καμία σελίδα. Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι μου αλλάζει την ip.
Και επίσης μέσα σε 5 λεπτά μου δείχνει 260000 λάθη CRC.. 
Μολις έχω νεότερα θα σας πω.

----------


## xaker

Ακριβώς το ίδιο παθαίνει και εμένα και νόμιζα ότι φταίει το νέο ρούτερ που πήρα έβαλα της vodafone έδειξε μια  ανοχή παραπάνω αλλα μετά έκανε ακριβώς τα ίδια. Τηλέφωνησα και εγώ στις βλάβες αλλα μετά έστρωσε και δε κάναν κάποια ιδιαίτερη κίνηση. Βέβαια ξανάρχισε πάλι τα ίδια απλά δε τυχαίνει καθημερινά πάντα. Η καμπίνα είναι η 29 δίπλα στο κατάστημα της vodafone σχεδόν στην αρχιεπισκόπου μακαρίου. 
Απο ότι φαίνεται μάλλον είναι γενικευμένο θέμα αυτό για να συμβαίνει σε πολλούς.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Θέμα χαλκού είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με την ADSL, χρειάστηκε να περάσουν 10 δηλώσεις βλαβών και απειλή καταγγελίας στην ΕΕΤΤ για να έρθει τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ να μου κάνει τη γραμμή καινούργια. Μου είχε ποτέ σε πέρασα σαν να περνάω καινούργια γραμμή από το μηδεν. Εκ τότε έστρωσε και δε ξανά είχα θέμα. Μαζεύω σφάλματα λόγω φάστ παθ αλλά κατά ταλλα δρν έχω αποσυνδέσεις τουλάχιστον. Α μου άλλαξε και την πρίζα με γύρισε στην εφεδρεία το ζεύγος

----------


## lunatic

Υπάρχει κάτι αξιόλογο σε after market router? Αξίζει τον κόπο?

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Σε κανονικό… σήριαλ εξελίσσεται η εξάπλωση του δικτύου VDSL στα Γιάννενα. Παρότι το δίκτυο έχει τοποθετηθεί και ηλεκτροδοτηθεί, οι πάροχοι ακόμα δεν δίνουν συνδέσεις, σε περιοχές εκτός του «στενού κέντρου» της πόλης και μερικών άλλων σημείων.
> 
> Τα Γιάννενα, που κοντεύουν πλέον να γίνουν θρυλικά και… για το κακής ποιότητας ίντερνετ και τις κατά καιρούς καθυστερήσεις, περιμένουν εδώ και χρόνια την εξάπλωση του δικτύου, τουλάχιστον στον Δήμο Ιωαννιτών.
> 
> Παρότι το φυσικό έργο ολοκληρώθηκε πριν από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου και οι καμπίνες ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν, κατόπιν, οι πάροχοι δεν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει ακόμα τις γραμμές, χωρίς αυτό να είναι… απόλυτα ακριβές.
> 
> Η Vodafone για παράδειγμα, στο χάρτη τοποθέτησης των «καφάο» (για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον… παραδοσιακό κατανοητό όρο), δείχνει ότι διαθέτει κέντρα προς το Τσιφλικόπουλο και το παλιό άσυλο.  Η εταιρία, για ένα διάστημα είχε «ανοίξει» την περιοχή στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας, στο site της, αλλά οι αιτήσεις για σύνδεση παίρνουν συνήθως αρνητική απάντηση. Ο ΟΤΕ δηλώνει το κέντρο στην Περίβλεπτο, χωρίς ωστόσο να παρέχει, ενώ η WIND απουσιάζει, επί του παρόντος, από το χάρτη.
> 
> Η πιο πρόσφατη παράταση που είχε δώσει η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων στους παρόχους, ήταν για το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2020. Ελέω πανδημίας, η παράταση επεκτάθηκε για το τρίτο τρίμηνο. Λήγει δηλαδή στις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου.
> ...


https://typos-i.gr/article/kryfto-me-vdsl

----------


## 3llinas

> Παιδιά αντιμετωπίζω το παρακάτω θέμα.
> Έχω βέβαια μιλήσει με την Vodafone και περιμένω να το δηλώσει βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Κάθε βράδυ από τις εννέα και μιση και για μια ώρα περίπου η γραμμή μου πέφτει συνέχεια. Η ταχύτητα ανεβοκατεβαινει και δεν μπορώ να μπω σε καμία σελίδα. Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι μου αλλάζει την ip.
> Και επίσης μέσα σε 5 λεπτά μου δείχνει 260000 λάθη CRC.. 
> Μολις έχω νεότερα θα σας πω.


και εγώ νομίζω οτι τρελαίνομε ....Εγω είμαι Wind εδώ και πολύ καιρό συγκεκριμένη ώρα από 20.30 μέχρι και 22.00 και κάθε μέρα η θα εχω τρελές αυξομειώσεις σε ping η το bandwidth πέφτει σαν τρελό χωρίς να εχει πέσει η γραμμή η να εχω αποσύνδεση. Αν πάω και κάνω εγς disconnect και παρω αλλη ip για λιγο ειναι καλα μετα παλι τα ιδια ...ακομα δεν εχω μπορεσει να βγαλς ακρη ουτε με Wind αλλα ουτε αν ειναι κατι αλλο.

----------


## riddle3

> Υπάρχει κάτι αξιόλογο σε after market router? Αξίζει τον κόπο?


Άσε το speedport plus για να έχεις τηλεφωνία ή και τηλεόραση, και βάλε όποιο θες από πίσω να κάνει κλήση pppoe και σύνδεσε εκεί τις συσκευές σου. Εγώ έχω το pc να κάνει χρέη router με ένα virtual machine και μια κάρτα δικτύου με 2 ports (με openwrt x86 αλλά σκέφτομαι να βάλω VyOS). 
Για vodafone αν δεν υποστηρίζει πολλαπλά pppoe connections, μπορείς να βάλεις το h300 σε bridge mode. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με την τηλεφωνία στη voda, ο ΟΤΕ σου δίνει αρκετά εύκολα τους SIP κωδικούς αν θες να μεταφέρεις την τηλεφωνία κάπου αλλού (π.χ. σε ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο).

----------


## gliout145

> και εγώ νομίζω οτι τρελαίνομε ....Εγω είμαι Wind εδώ και πολύ καιρό συγκεκριμένη ώρα από 20.30 μέχρι και 22.00 και κάθε μέρα η θα εχω τρελές αυξομειώσεις σε ping η το bandwidth πέφτει σαν τρελό χωρίς να εχει πέσει η γραμμή η να εχω αποσύνδεση. Αν πάω και κάνω εγς disconnect και παρω αλλη ip για λιγο ειναι καλα μετα παλι τα ιδια ...ακομα δεν εχω μπορεσει να βγαλς ακρη ουτε με Wind αλλα ουτε αν ειναι κατι αλλο.


Μα το θέμα είναι οτι αυτό δεν το είχα απο την αρχή. Το πρόβλημα αυτό ξεκίνησε εδώ και περίπου 20 ημέρες. Εγώ είμαι απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ που βρίσκεται στον κυκλικό κόμβο, τέρμα Δωδώνης, στην αρχή της Βελισσαρίου.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> https://typos-i.gr/article/kryfto-me-vdsl


Τραγικοί. Είτε τα παράτησαν είτε δεν έχουν υπαλλήλους και για κάποιο λόγο δεν προσλαμβάνουν, μάλλον για να μη πληρώνουν μισθούς.
Η ΕΕΤΤ προφανώς δεν ενδιαφέρεται καν, το αστείο θα είναι να βγει και άλλη παράταση και να δούμε τι δικαιολογία θα βρουν αυτή τη φορά.
Όσον αφορά την αναλογία τιμής/ποιότητας, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει χειρότερη στο βόρειο ημισφαίρειο  :Smile:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μολίς είδα ότι η Χρήστου Πάτση, η Σουλίου και η μισή Δουκα έχουν πλήρη κάλυψη και εγω ειμαι στη μεση.

- - - Updated - - -

Πήγα στην COSMOTE μου λεει εδω βλέπω δινει εως 50 και μου λεει το ΠΙΟ ΚΟΥΦΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΕΒΕΡ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ 50ΑΡΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ 100ΑΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ Η ΒΟΝΤΑΦΟΝ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ 100ΑΡΑ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ (ΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΛ)!!! (Αγνοια περι διαθεσιμοτητας)

Μετά πήγα Vodafone ο υπάλληλος απίστευτο οτι δε δινουν ακομη διαθεσιμοτητα και ακυρωνουν συμβόλαια μου λενε θα σε παρουν αυτοι τηλεφωνο σε εχουν σε λιστα προτεραιότητας λογω ακυρωσης ουτε εμεις ξερουμε επειδη ειμαστε κατάστημα. Παιρνω μετα στις πωλησεις το σηκωνει τυχαια αυτος που μου κανε το συμβολαιο βλεπει την ακυρωση και μενει παγωτο. σα δικαιολογια ειχαν οτι δεν ειναι η καμπινα Βονταφον και μου λεει μα το βλεπω οτι ειναι δικη μας η καμπινα δε βγαζει νοημα και θα ενημερωσω τεχνικο να τσεκαριστει λεει δε βγαζει κανενα νοημα αυτο ειναι τερμα περιεργο αφου δινει διαθεσιμοτητα απο δικη μας καμπινα. Για τις πορτες ο υπαλληλος στο καταστημα λεει δε ξερω γιατι ειναι δεσμευνεες ολες αυτες οι γραμμες και απο ποιον

- - - Updated - - -

Φανταζομαι φαινονται δεσμευνεες γιατι δε δινουν ακομη γραμμες VDSL

----------


## toketog

deleted by user request

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Προφανώς και δεν ισχύει. Για απόλυση ειναι οι άσχετοι να πούμε ρε. Ο υπάλληλος που μου έκανε την αίτηση επαθε πλακα οταν ειδε οτι με ακυρωσαν γιατι δεν ειναι η καμπινα της βονταφον ή κατι τετοιο ειχαν σημειωσει και ο ανθρωπος να ειναι σε φαση μα το βλεπω δικη μας ειναι και ειπε θα στειλει ερώτηση στο τεχνικό. Αυτοι μου ειπαν δεν εχουν θυρες/πορτες και ο υπαλληλος στο καταστημα λεει απιστευτο να μη δινουν ακομη και δε ξερω που μπορει να τις δεσμευσαν (φανταζομαι απλα δε δινει ακομα). Ε θελω να πιστευω οτι θα ενεργοποιηθούμε, μονο εμεις οι Q3/2020 μειναμε. Αρχές Οκτώμβρη φανταζομαι θα εοχυμε. Σκέψου εμένα 4 δρόμοι γυρο μου δινουν ολοι και εγω στη μεση με το π... στο χερι

Το επικο ηταν οτι οταν περασαν καμπινα, στην αρχη την βαλαν απο τη μια πλευρα του δρομου και μετα την πηγαν στην απεναντι (!).

Σε εσένα τουλαχιστον γειτονα δινει διαθεσιμοτητα κανονικα και απο την απλη αναζητηση.  Εγώ είμαι η ακριβώς απο πανω, 1218-461... https://kafao.site/vdsl/?id=1218-461

----------


## toketog

> Προφανώς και δεν ισχύει. Για απόλυση ειναι οι άσχετοι να πούμε ρε. Ο υπάλληλος που μου έκανε την αίτηση επαθε πλακα οταν ειδε οτι με ακυρωσαν γιατι δεν ειναι η καμπινα της βονταφον ή κατι τετοιο ειχαν σημειωσει και ο ανθρωπος να ειναι σε φαση μα το βλεπω δικη μας ειναι και ειπε θα στειλει ερώτηση στο τεχνικό. Αυτοι μου ειπαν δεν εχουν θυρες/πορτες και ο υπαλληλος στο καταστημα λεει απιστευτο να μη δινουν ακομη και δε ξερω που μπορει να τις δεσμευσαν (φανταζομαι απλα δε δινει ακομα). Ε θελω να πιστευω οτι θα ενεργοποιηθούμε, μονο εμεις οι Q3/2020 μειναμε. Αρχές Οκτώμβρη φανταζομαι θα εοχυμε. Σκέψου εμένα 4 δρόμοι γυρο μου δινουν ολοι και εγω στη μεση με το π... στο χερι
> 
> Το επικο ηταν οτι οταν περασαν καμπινα, στην αρχη την βαλαν απο τη μια πλευρα του δρομου και μετα την πηγαν στην απεναντι (!).
> 
> Σε εσένα τουλαχιστον γειτονα δινει διαθεσιμοτητα κανονικα και απο την απλη αναζητηση.  Εγώ είμαι η ακριβώς απο πανω, 1218-461... https://kafao.site/vdsl/?id=1218-461


χαχα έλα ρε γείτονα, δίπλα είμαστε. Την έχουμε συζητήσει και στο διπλανό forum την περίπτωση σου. Τουλάχιστον δεν είσαι σε αυτές που έχουν πάρει παράταση, και το Q3 δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα. Υπομονή και πιστεύω θα έχεις διαθεσιμότητα πολύ σύντομα!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Θα έρθω να σου βγάλω την καμπίνα και θα την πάρω όμηρο αν δε δώσει :P

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω! Συνδέθηκα χτες μετά από οχτώ μέρες αφότου έκανα την αίτηση. Μέχρι στιγμής όλα φαίνονται να δουλεύουν όπως θα έπρεπε. Η γραμμή στο steam τερματίζει στα 12,1mb/s και το ping είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με πριν που είχα adsl και fastpath. Σήμερα θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να ζητήσω να με γυρίσουν σε fastpath οπότε πιστεύω θα πέσει περίπου 10-20ms ακόμα.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Περιοχή; Καλορίζικη! 

Εγω εκανα παλι αίτηση, θα κανω μεχρι να βαρεθουν. Χαχαχα εκεί στην πρέσσα θα τους έχω. Δε βλέπω να περνάει ούτε τώρα αλλά θεωρω ότι αρχες Οκτωμβρη θα τις δωσουν και τις τελευταιες καμπινες. Ενώ την προηγούμενη αιτηση την προχωρησαν αμεσα, τωρα εχω μεινει κολλημενος στην καταχώρηση παρότι ζητησα αμεση ενεργοποιηση. Ό,τι να ναι. 

Στη Δωδωνης γιατι σκάβουν ξερει κανεις;

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Η καμπίνα είναι αυτή http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8150

Στη Δωδώνης περνάει η ΔΕΗ τα καλώδια υπόγεια και στην Ακαδημία φτιάχνει ο δήμος το πεζοδρόμιο.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Δε θα πέσει και τόσο το latency 

_Πού μας καταντήσανε να χαιρόμαστε για το σάπιο vdsl..._

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

O OTE μου ανανέωσε αυθερετα το συμβόλαιο γελάω.

----------


## dimtsiap

Καλησπέρα, έχω μια απορία, μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος για ποιό λόγο πιάνω max 44 mbps download και 4.5 upload, ενσύρματα και ασύρματα; Γιατί στην τεχνική υποστήριξη της κοσμοτε δε μπορούν να το εξηγήσουν και δε το καταχωρούν ως βλάβη. Η γραμμή είναι εξαιρετική όπως θα δέιτε απο τις μετρήσεις αλλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω που χάνονται αυτα τα 6 mbps (1 MB/s στην ουσία στο download, κατεβάζει max με 5.1 MB/s αντί για 6.2). Το ρούτερ μου είναι το speedport plus της cosmote, συνδεδεμένο σε ups και πάνω έχει κουμπωμένο ένα xiaomi router 4a και ένα pc.
http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/
Υ.Γ τα speedtest έχουν γίνει με κλειστό wlan και ενεργή μόνο μια ethernet συνδεση προς σταθερό υπολογίστη, με τίποτα ναοιχτό, μέσω του ookla speedtest σε διάφορους servers, στο fast.com και στο speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr
Υ.Γ2 Μήπως ειναι απλώς θέμα του speedport και με ένα άλλο voip ρούτερ δε θα υπήρχε αυτό το θέμα, δηλαδή θα μου έδινε στα όσα συγχρόνιζε.

----------


## BillyVan

Κατα 99,9% εισαι σε καμπινα Vodafone αν κρινω απ το κλειδωμα στα 51200.

Αυτο σημαίνει οτι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα κατέβαζες max με 48.

Υπάρχει το overhead και ποτέ δε θα πάρουμε το μαξ της γραμμής μας.

Αυτό θα συμβεί μόνο με οπτική σύνδεση.

Στην ίδια ταχύτητα κλειδώνω κι εγω και έχω speedtest 47 και κάτι.

Υπάρχει μόνο ένα ενδεχόμενο αν είσαι σε fast path σε σχέση με το interleaved.

Στο πρώτο έχεις καλύτερο ping σε βαρος της ταχυτητας αλλα εσύ κλειδώνεις τέρμα.

Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις μια δοκιμή και με ενα αλλο μοντεμ εστω για να σου φύγει η περιέργεια.

Αν είναι σταθερή (που έτσι δείχνει) η γραμμή σου μη το ψάχνεις παραπάνω φίλε μου.

Παρέλειψα να πω οτι για να δηλωθεί βλάβη θα πρέπει να εισαι αν δεν κανω λαθος 30% κατω.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Έχω εναν φιλο στη Βεροια, το παιδι τυπικα δεν εχει ιντερνετ. Απιστευτα ασταθης γραμμη, κατέληξαν στο συμπερασμα μετα απο 10 βλαβες δηλωμενες μαζι με τον ΟΤΕ και τη Βοντα να αλλαξουυν καλωδια μεταξυ των 2 καμπινων.

Πάτησα ακυρωση στην αιτηση μου ξανα στη Βονταφον αφου δεν εχει ΠΑΛΙ διαθεσιμες θυρες στη καμπινα με την πωλητρια να ισχυριζεται οτι ειναι πιασμενες ολες απο συνδρομητες τους, πραγμα που γνωριζουμε ολοι μας εδω οτι ειναι μπαρούφα.

Εχει κανεις κονε με κανεναν τοπικο τεχνικο να κανει το ψυχικο να ρωτησει ποτε θα δωσει διαθεσιμοτητα η 1218-461;

Ολοι γυρω γυρω στους αλλους δρομους εχουν εως 200 να πουμε, το τσεκαρα τηλεφωνικώς. :P

----------


## toketog

> Έχω εναν φιλο στη Βεροια, το παιδι τυπικα δεν εχει ιντερνετ. Απιστευτα ασταθης γραμμη, κατέληξαν στο συμπερασμα μετα απο 10 βλαβες δηλωμενες μαζι με τον ΟΤΕ και τη Βοντα να αλλαξουυν καλωδια μεταξυ των 2 καμπινων.
> 
> Πάτησα ακυρωση στην αιτηση μου ξανα στη Βονταφον αφου δεν εχει ΠΑΛΙ διαθεσιμες θυρες στη καμπινα με την πωλητρια να ισχυριζεται οτι ειναι πιασμενες ολες απο συνδρομητες τους, πραγμα που γνωριζουμε ολοι μας εδω οτι ειναι μπαρούφα.
> 
> Εχει κανεις κονε με κανεναν τοπικο τεχνικο να κανει το ψυχικο να ρωτησει ποτε θα δωσει διαθεσιμοτητα η 1218-461;
> 
> Ολοι γυρω γυρω στους αλλους δρομους εχουν εως 200 να πουμε, το τσεκαρα τηλεφωνικώς. :P


Οι καμπίνες από default έχεις 96 διαθέσιμες πόρτες. Αποκλείεται να έχουν καλυφθεί τόσο σύντομα...Πολύ απλά δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα η ενεργοποίηση και στο σύστημα των πωλήσεων κλπ φαίνονται ως κατειλημμένες για να μην μπορούν να δώσουν

----------


## dimtsiap

> Κατα 99,9% εισαι σε καμπινα Vodafone αν κρινω απ το κλειδωμα στα 51200.
> 
> Αυτο σημαίνει οτι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα κατέβαζες max με 48.
> 
> Υπάρχει το overhead και ποτέ δε θα πάρουμε το μαξ της γραμμής μας.
> 
> Αυτό θα συμβεί μόνο με οπτική σύνδεση.
> 
> Στην ίδια ταχύτητα κλειδώνω κι εγω και έχω speedtest 47 και κάτι.
> ...


Ειμαι σε καμπίνα Vodafone αυτο το γνωρίζω 100%. Και επίσης νομιζω οταν ήμουν σε adsl ήμουν σε fast path. Λες αμα ειμαι ακομα μου ρίχνει τη ταχύτητα; Να ζητήσω να με αλλάξουν;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Οι καμπίνες από default έχεις 96 διαθέσιμες πόρτες. Αποκλείεται να έχουν καλυφθεί τόσο σύντομα...Πολύ απλά δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα η ενεργοποίηση και στο σύστημα των πωλήσεων κλπ φαίνονται ως κατειλημμένες για να μην μπορούν να δώσουν


Άσε πηρα και στον ΟΤΕ από περιέργεια να ρωτησω τι παιζει γυρω γυρω, λέω Χρήστου Πάτση, λέω Νεοφυτου Δουκα την αλλη μιση, μου λεει για τι πακετο ενδιαφέρεστε, 50, 100 ή 200. Μου γάμησε τη ψυχή βραδιάτικα. :P  Τουλαχιστον καταλαβα οτι αφου δε δινει 200 η Μαπαφον σημαινει οτι οντως δεν δινουν ακομη. Με 96 πόρτες πόσα άτομα αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε πόρτα από περιέργεια; 

Καλα το οτι η μιση Δουκα εχει και η αλλη μιση ΔΕΝ έχει ακομη τι να πω; Bless RNG. Λογικά Οκτώμβρη θα εχουμε και οι απο δω. Η COSMOTE μου ειπε λογω τηλεκπαίδευσης και work @ home επισπεύσαμε τις ενεργοποιήσεις , υπαρχει οργανογραμμα αλλα προς το παρον δε βλεπω κατι.

Αφου εχουν ολες ρεύμα, τι εκρεμμεί για να δωσουν πλέον;

----------


## toketog

> Άσε πηρα και στον ΟΤΕ από περιέργεια να ρωτησω τι παιζει γυρω γυρω, λέω Χρήστου Πάτση, λέω Νεοφυτου Δουκα την αλλη μιση, μου λεει για τι πακετο ενδιαφέρεστε, 50, 100 ή 200. Μου γάμησε τη ψυχή βραδιάτικα. :P  Τουλαχιστον καταλαβα οτι αφου δε δινει 200 η Μαπαφον σημαινει οτι οντως δεν δινουν ακομη. Με 96 πόρτες πόσα άτομα αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε πόρτα από περιέργεια; 
> 
> Καλα το οτι η μιση Δουκα εχει και η αλλη μιση ΔΕΝ έχει ακομη τι να πω; Bless RNG. Λογικά Οκτώμβρη θα εχουμε και οι απο δω. Η COSMOTE μου ειπε λογω τηλεκπαίδευσης και work @ home επισπεύσαμε τις ενεργοποιήσεις , υπαρχει οργανογραμμα αλλα προς το παρον δε βλεπω κατι.
> 
> Αφου εχουν ολες ρεύμα, τι εκρεμμεί για να δωσουν πλέον;


Μια πόρτα ανα πελάτη, δηλαδή 96 πελάτες. 

Δεν αρκεί μόνο το ρεύμα, πρέπει να γίνουν και τα κατάλληλα config και testing τόσο στην καμπίνα όσο και στο άλλο άκρο.

Υπομονή φίλε μου και πιστεύω σε λιγότερo απο ένα μήνα θα παίζει. 

Απλά μην βιάζεσαι πολύ γιατί έτσι την πάτησα και εγώ σε άλλη πόλη με Vodafone καμπινα απο τους πρώτους που μπήκα και δεν έπαιζε τίποτα. 2 μέρες για να πάρω IP και μέτα κατέβεσμα με 35mbps στην καλύτερη :P Τεχνικοί και backoffice πλήρη άγνοια και έπρεπε να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να δηλώσουνε και άλλοι στην γειτονιά βλάβη για να κάνουν το config που έπρεπε να είχανε κάνει εξαρχής

----------


## gemantzu

Άσχετο τελείως, απλά για να σημειωθεί μια φορά ακόμα η τραγικότητα της Vodafone αυτή την εποχή, τους πήρα πριν 10 ημέρες και τους ζήτησα προσφορά για 20 εταιρικά τηλέφωνα. Η υπόσχεση ήταν μετά από μια ημέρα θα με έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο, σήμερα ακόμα δεν έχουν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μωρέ ας μπω εγω στην καμπίνα και τα αλλα θα λυθούν. Απλά είναι ντροπή, 2021 κοντεύει.

----------


## BillyVan

> Ειμαι σε καμπίνα Vodafone αυτο το γνωρίζω 100%. Και επίσης νομιζω οταν ήμουν σε adsl ήμουν σε fast path. Λες αμα ειμαι ακομα μου ρίχνει τη ταχύτητα; Να ζητήσω να με αλλάξουν;


Για να δεις αν εισαι σε fast path ανοιξε στα windows ενα cmd και γραψε

tracert 1.1.1.1

Θα σου βγαλει καποιες ip

στην πρωτη που θα δεις (οχι του ρουτερ σου)

κανε μετα ping την ip εκεινη

αν έχεις απο 9 και μικρότερο εισαι σε fast path

Υπ όψιν οτι εγω όπως σου ειπα εχω παρομοιο κλειδωμα και είμαι σε fast path και εχω παραπανω download απο σενα.

----------


## dimtsiap

> Για να δεις αν εισαι σε fast path ανοιξε στα windows ενα cmd και γραψε
> 
> tracert 1.1.1.1
> 
> Θα σου βγαλει καποιες ip
> 
> στην πρωτη που θα δεις (οχι του ρουτερ σου)
> 
> κανε μετα ping την ip εκεινη
> ...


Το έκανα, 14.833 ms. Επομένως είαμι σε interleaved

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Οι καμπίνες από default έχεις 96 διαθέσιμες πόρτες. Αποκλείεται να έχουν καλυφθεί τόσο σύντομα...Πολύ απλά δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα η ενεργοποίηση και στο σύστημα των πωλήσεων κλπ φαίνονται ως κατειλημμένες για να μην μπορούν να δώσουν


Μπορεί να είναι καλυμμένες οι adsl, εκεί δεν γίνεται τίποτα  :Wink: 




> Ειμαι σε καμπίνα Vodafone αυτο το γνωρίζω 100%. Και επίσης νομιζω οταν ήμουν σε adsl ήμουν σε fast path. Λες αμα ειμαι ακομα μου ρίχνει τη ταχύτητα; Να ζητήσω να με αλλάξουν;


Θα πέσει η μέγιστη, όχι η πραγματική, δεν θα δεις διαφορά ταχύτητας. Ξεκινάνε με interleave για λόγους σταθερότητας. Δε πιάνεις 50 στρόγγυλο λόγω overheads, για αυτό και ο οτε δίνει +10% στα προφίλ από καμπίνες του.




> Άσε πηρα και στον ΟΤΕ από περιέργεια να ρωτησω τι παιζει γυρω γυρω, λέω Χρήστου Πάτση, λέω Νεοφυτου Δουκα την αλλη μιση, μου λεει για τι πακετο ενδιαφέρεστε, 50, 100 ή 200. Μου γάμησε τη ψυχή βραδιάτικα. :P  Τουλαχιστον καταλαβα οτι αφου δε δινει 200 η Μαπαφον σημαινει οτι οντως δεν δινουν ακομη. Με 96 πόρτες πόσα άτομα αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε πόρτα από περιέργεια; 
> 
> Καλα το οτι η μιση Δουκα εχει και η αλλη μιση ΔΕΝ έχει ακομη τι να πω; Bless RNG. Λογικά Οκτώμβρη θα εχουμε και οι απο δω. Η COSMOTE μου ειπε λογω τηλεκπαίδευσης και work @ home επισπεύσαμε τις ενεργοποιήσεις , υπαρχει οργανογραμμα αλλα προς το παρον δε βλεπω κατι.
> 
> Αφου εχουν ολες ρεύμα, τι εκρεμμεί για να δωσουν πλέον;


Κανείς δεν ξέρει. 200ρι δεν υπάρχει εδώ  :Razz: 




> Άσχετο τελείως, απλά για να σημειωθεί μια φορά ακόμα η τραγικότητα της Vodafone αυτή την εποχή, τους πήρα πριν 10 ημέρες και τους ζήτησα προσφορά για 20 εταιρικά τηλέφωνα. Η υπόσχεση ήταν μετά από μια ημέρα θα με έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο, σήμερα ακόμα δεν έχουν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.


Αυτά εννοούνται δεν χρειάζεται να λέγονται.

----------


## gemantzu

> Μπορεί να είναι καλυμμένες οι adsl, εκεί δεν γίνεται τίποτα 
> Θα πέσει η μέγιστη, όχι η πραγματική, δεν θα δεις διαφορά ταχύτητας. Ξεκινάνε με interleave για λόγους σταθερότητας. Δε πιάνεις 50 στρόγγυλο λόγω overheads, για αυτό και ο οτε δίνει +10% στα προφίλ από καμπίνες του.
> Κανείς δεν ξέρει. 200ρι δεν υπάρχει εδώ 
> Αυτά εννοούνται δεν χρειάζεται να λέγονται.


Έτσι για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε βρε!

- - - Updated - - -

Άσχετο, αλλά μου έκαναν και ένα μήνα έκπτωση για την ταλαιπωρία μου ρε....

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Έτσι για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε βρε!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Άσχετο, αλλά μου έκαναν και ένα μήνα έκπτωση για την ταλαιπωρία μου ρε....


 :ROFL: 
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα ξεχάσουμε, κάτσε να δεις το χειμώνα τι θα γίνει!
Large τύποι κάνουν και εκπτώσεις  :Cool:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Μπορεί να είναι καλυμμένες οι adsl, εκεί δεν γίνεται τίποτα 
> 
> 
> 
> Θα πέσει η μέγιστη, όχι η πραγματική, δεν θα δεις διαφορά ταχύτητας. Ξεκινάνε με interleave για λόγους σταθερότητας. Δε πιάνεις 50 στρόγγυλο λόγω overheads, για αυτό και ο οτε δίνει +10% στα προφίλ από καμπίνες του.
> 
> 
> 
> Κανείς δεν ξέρει. 200ρι δεν υπάρχει εδώ 
> ...


Και οι ADSL να είναι που δεν είναι, οι περισσότεροι θα μείνουν όπως είναι. Και πάλι ο ΟΤΕ έχει ποσοστό στην καμπίνα, δεν παίζει αυτό που λένε. 

Μίλησα το πρωί με την ΕΕΤΤ, μου είπε ο ΟΤΕ είναι υποχρεωμένος αφού έκανα καταγγελία να μου απαντήσει γραπτώς με συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία διάθεσης.

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά, δεν έχουν θύρες γιατι δε δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα ακόμη.

----------


## toketog

> Μπορεί να είναι καλυμμένες οι adsl, εκεί δεν γίνεται τίποτα


Πάει για φορητότητα από ότι κατάλαβα άρα χρήση ήδη υπάρχοντος βρόχου οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα έλλειψης. 

Το απερχόμενο δίκτυο θα μείνει ίδιο (Καφαο-->οικία) και η μόνη αλλαγή που απαιτείται είναι μια αλλαγή μικτονόμησης στο Καφαο ώστε το απερχόμενο να αποσυνδεθεί από το κεντρικό καλώδιο που έρχεται από το Α/Κ και να κουμπώσει στο όριο του ζευκτικου καλωδίου της καμπίνας που έχει υποδείξει η Vodafone.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Πάει για φορητότητα από ότι κατάλαβα άρα χρήση ήδη υπάρχοντος βρόχου οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα έλλειψης. 
> 
> Το απερχόμενο δίκτυο θα μείνει ίδιο (Καφαο-->οικία) και η μόνη αλλαγή που απαιτείται είναι μια αλλαγή μικτονόμησης στο Καφαο ώστε το απερχόμενο να αποσυνδεθεί από το κεντρικό καλώδιο που έρχεται από το Α/Κ και να κουμπώσει στο όριο του ζευκτικου καλωδίου της καμπίνας που έχει υποδείξει η Vodafone.


Ακριβως, πρόκειται για φορητότητα από την Cosmote στη Vodafone απλά από ADSL πάμε σε VDSL.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Άρα, παπάτζες των παρόχων για άλλη μια φορά  :Razz:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Περίμενες κατι λιγοτερο απο παπάτζα;

----------


## gemantzu

Και φυσικά την πρώτη φορά που έπεσε για φέτος το ρεύμα, δεν έχουμε ίντερνετ... Αλλά και αυτό το ξέραμε, σωστά; Μόνο που δεν επανέρχεται, άρα άντε να δούμε τι φταίει πάλι...

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάει για φορητότητα από ότι κατάλαβα άρα χρήση ήδη υπάρχοντος βρόχου οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα έλλειψης. 
> 
> Το απερχόμενο δίκτυο θα μείνει ίδιο (Καφαο-->οικία) και η μόνη αλλαγή που απαιτείται είναι μια αλλαγή μικτονόμησης στο Καφαο ώστε το απερχόμενο να αποσυνδεθεί από το κεντρικό καλώδιο που έρχεται από το Α/Κ και να κουμπώσει στο όριο του ζευκτικου καλωδίου της καμπίνας που έχει υποδείξει η Vodafone.


Και εγώ έτσι νόμιζα αλλά όταν μου έκαναν τη δική μου εγκατάσταση, πάλι την ίδια δικαιολογία πρόβαλαν, ότι δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμη πόρτα. Και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι τα έχουν κάνει τόσο σκατα που πρέπει να έχουν συν μία πόρτα διαθέσιμη σε κάθε νέα μετάβαση απόadsl σε vdsl.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Και πως έβγαλες άκρη;

----------


## gemantzu

Μετά από 2 μήνες (!!!!), όταν τους ζήτησα να μου στείλουν στοιχεία γραπτώς στο τι έχουν κάνει αυτοί και τι έχει κάνει ο πάροχος, για να κάνω καταγγελία προς κάθε υπεύθυνο, μαγικά μετά απο μία εβδομάδα περίπου όλα λύθηκαν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και φυσικά την πρώτη φορά που έπεσε για φέτος το ρεύμα, δεν έχουμε ίντερνετ... Αλλά και αυτό το ξέραμε, σωστά; Μόνο που δεν επανέρχεται, άρα άντε να δούμε τι φταίει πάλι...


Μου είπαν ότι τουλάχιστον μέχρι τις 12.30 θα έχουμε θέμα. Έχουν και άλλες περιοχές ή μόνο στη δική μας;;;

----------


## dimtsiap

> Και φυσικά την πρώτη φορά που έπεσε για φέτος το ρεύμα, δεν έχουμε ίντερνετ... Αλλά και αυτό το ξέραμε, σωστά; Μόνο που δεν επανέρχεται, άρα άντε να δούμε τι φταίει πάλι...


Την περίμενα ειλικρινά πως και πως αυτή τη στιγμή. Εγω δεν ειχα και χθες, μετα τρελαθηκε το ρουτερ, μιση μερα του πηρε να συντονιστει. Αν και εχει ξαναγινει η κουβεντα, απαραδεκτο αυτο με τα ups.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Μετά από 2 μήνες (!!!!), όταν τους ζήτησα να μου στείλουν στοιχεία γραπτώς στο τι έχουν κάνει αυτοί και τι έχει κάνει ο πάροχος, για να κάνω καταγγελία προς κάθε υπεύθυνο, μαγικά μετά απο μία εβδομάδα περίπου όλα λύθηκαν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι τουλάχιστον μέχρι τις 12.30 θα έχουμε θέμα. Έχουν και άλλες περιοχές ή μόνο στη δική μας;;;


Δηλαδή τι παίχτηκε ακριβώς ή μπορεις να μου πεις πως να κινηθω για να κανω κατι αντιστοιχο;

Ήδη ειναι σε εκρεμμότητα απάντηση του ΟΤΕ για ακριβή ημερομηνία διάθεσης VDSL, μίλησα και με την ΕΕΤΤ και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να απαντησουν γραπτώς με ακριβή ημερομηνία.

Και ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε ειναι σε εκρεμμότητα από τις 2/9 η διερεύνηση μετα απο αιτημα μου.

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

> Δε θα πέσει και τόσο το latency 
> 
> _Πού μας καταντήσανε να χαιρόμαστε για το σάπιο vdsl..._


Είχες δίκιο η διαφορά στο latency είναι περίπου 8-9 ms. Ήλπιζα να πάει λίγο παραπάνω αλλά και έτσι καλά είναι. Ο συγχρονισμός δεν άλλαξε καθόλου, μόνο το μέγιστο.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Περίμενες κατι λιγοτερο απο παπάτζα;


Φυσικά και όχι  :Razz: 




> Και φυσικά την πρώτη φορά που έπεσε για φέτος το ρεύμα, δεν έχουμε ίντερνετ... Αλλά και αυτό το ξέραμε, σωστά; Μόνο που δεν επανέρχεται, άρα άντε να δούμε τι φταίει πάλι...





> Την περίμενα ειλικρινά πως και πως αυτή τη στιγμή. Εγω δεν ειχα και χθες, μετα τρελαθηκε το ρουτερ, μιση μερα του πηρε να συντονιστει. Αν και εχει ξαναγινει η κουβεντα, απαραδεκτο αυτο με τα ups.


Welcome to 2005! Enjoy your stay! Έχουμε τις καλύτερες τεχνολογίες! Ποιός μας πιάνει!




> Μετά από 2 μήνες (!!!!), όταν τους ζήτησα να μου στείλουν στοιχεία γραπτώς στο τι έχουν κάνει αυτοί και τι έχει κάνει ο πάροχος, για να κάνω καταγγελία προς κάθε υπεύθυνο, μαγικά μετά απο μία εβδομάδα περίπου όλα λύθηκαν.


Η μαγεία της καταγγελίας  :Wink: 




> Δηλαδή τι παίχτηκε ακριβώς ή μπορεις να μου πεις πως να κινηθω για να κανω κατι αντιστοιχο;
> 
> Ήδη ειναι σε εκρεμμότητα απάντηση του ΟΤΕ για ακριβή ημερομηνία διάθεσης VDSL, μίλησα και με την ΕΕΤΤ και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να απαντησουν γραπτώς με ακριβή ημερομηνία.
> 
> Και ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε ειναι σε εκρεμμότητα από τις 2/9 η διερεύνηση μετα απο αιτημα μου.


Αναμονή..




> Είχες δίκιο η διαφορά στο latency είναι περίπου 8-9 ms. Ήλπιζα να πάει λίγο παραπάνω αλλά και έτσι καλά είναι. Ο συγχρονισμός δεν άλλαξε καθόλου, μόνο το μέγιστο.


Καλά είναι αρκεί να είναι σταθερή!

----------


## gemantzu

> Δηλαδή τι παίχτηκε ακριβώς ή μπορεις να μου πεις πως να κινηθω για να κανω κατι αντιστοιχο;
> 
> Ήδη ειναι σε εκρεμμότητα απάντηση του ΟΤΕ για ακριβή ημερομηνία διάθεσης VDSL, μίλησα και με την ΕΕΤΤ και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να απαντησουν γραπτώς με ακριβή ημερομηνία.
> 
> Και ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε ειναι σε εκρεμμότητα από τις 2/9 η διερεύνηση μετα απο αιτημα μου.


Ακριβώς δεν ξέρω. Ξέρω ότι με πήγαιναν από εβδομάδα σε εβδομάδα, "γιατί ο πάροχος δεν είχε δώσει πόρτα για την αλλαγή σε vdsl" και άλλα κουλά. Αφού είχα δώσει στον εαυτό μου το ψυχολογικό όριο των 2 μηνών, τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και τους λέω "Παρακαλώ πολύ επειδή είμαι επαγγελματίας και το ίντερνετ είναι μια βασική ανάγκη για μένα, πρέπει να προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία, καθώς από όταν αρχίσατε τη διαδικασία αναβάθμισης, έχω χάσει το 50% της ταχύτητάς μου (από 7.5 στα 5), έχω χάσει την ψυχική μου υγεία, λεφτά σε κλήσεις και χρόνο, και άκρη δε βγάζω. Θέλω σας παρακαλώ πολύ να μου δώσετε γραπτώς τις κινήσεις που έχει κάνει η εταιρεία σας προς πάσα κατεύθυνση, ώστε να μπορέσω να βρω άκρη είτε λύνοντας το πρόβλημα, ή μετά να το ψάξω νομικά το ζήτημα. Επίσης, αν σε μια εβδομάδα δεν έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα, ο ανταγωνισμός σας μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα μέσα σε 8 ημέρες και καλύτερη τιμή, θα προχωρήσω σε λύση της συνεργασίας και συμφωνία με τον ανταγωνισμό σας". Λίγες ημέρες μετά (2; 3; δεν θυμάμαι) με πήραν τηλέφωνο να με ενημερώσουν πως ο πάροχος έδωσε επιτέλους πόρτα και προχωράει το αίτημα κανονικά πλέον. Καλή τύχη.

ΥΓ. Μετά από όλα αυτά, επιμένω ότι σαν καταναλωτές πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να τους δείξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ζώα (τηλεφωνία, ίντερνετ). Με ποιό τρόπο; Δεν ξέρω, το ποιό απλό θα ήταν μια επιστολή προς όλα τα κόμματα για την κατάσταση με στοιχεία που έχουν βγει κατά καιρούς, γιατί πέρσι με αυτή τη χαζομάρα για τα άνω των 10 GB έδειξαν για άλλη μια φορά ότι δεν έχουν ιδέα τι συμβαίνει στις τηλεπικοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα. Λες και το πρόβλημα ήταν στα πάνω των 10GB, ενώ με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο κάθε 15 ημέρες από τον ΟΤΕ να μου δώσουν προσφορά για 1gb για 20 ευρώ ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. Ιδέες;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Ακριβώς δεν ξέρω. Ξέρω ότι με πήγαιναν από εβδομάδα σε εβδομάδα, "γιατί ο πάροχος δεν είχε δώσει πόρτα για την αλλαγή σε vdsl" και άλλα κουλά. Αφού είχα δώσει στον εαυτό μου το ψυχολογικό όριο των 2 μηνών, τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και τους λέω "Παρακαλώ πολύ επειδή είμαι επαγγελματίας και το ίντερνετ είναι μια βασική ανάγκη για μένα, πρέπει να προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία, καθώς από όταν αρχίσατε τη διαδικασία αναβάθμισης, έχω χάσει το 50% της ταχύτητάς μου (από 7.5 στα 5), έχω χάσει την ψυχική μου υγεία, λεφτά σε κλήσεις και χρόνο, και άκρη δε βγάζω. Θέλω σας παρακαλώ πολύ να μου δώσετε γραπτώς τις κινήσεις που έχει κάνει η εταιρεία σας προς πάσα κατεύθυνση, ώστε να μπορέσω να βρω άκρη είτε λύνοντας το πρόβλημα, ή μετά να το ψάξω νομικά το ζήτημα. Επίσης, αν σε μια εβδομάδα δεν έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα, ο ανταγωνισμός σας μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα μέσα σε 8 ημέρες και καλύτερη τιμή, θα προχωρήσω σε λύση της συνεργασίας και συμφωνία με τον ανταγωνισμό σας". Λίγες ημέρες μετά (2; 3; δεν θυμάμαι) με πήραν τηλέφωνο να με ενημερώσουν πως ο πάροχος έδωσε επιτέλους πόρτα και προχωράει το αίτημα κανονικά πλέον. Καλή τύχη.
> 
> ΥΓ. Μετά από όλα αυτά, επιμένω ότι σαν καταναλωτές πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να τους δείξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ζώα (τηλεφωνία, ίντερνετ). Με ποιό τρόπο; Δεν ξέρω, το ποιό απλό θα ήταν μια επιστολή προς όλα τα κόμματα για την κατάσταση με στοιχεία που έχουν βγει κατά καιρούς, γιατί πέρσι με αυτή τη χαζομάρα για τα άνω των 10 GB έδειξαν για άλλη μια φορά ότι δεν έχουν ιδέα τι συμβαίνει στις τηλεπικοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα. Λες και το πρόβλημα ήταν στα πάνω των 10GB, ενώ με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο κάθε 15 ημέρες από τον ΟΤΕ να μου δώσουν προσφορά για 1gb για 20 ευρώ ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. Ιδέες;


Εσύ ήσουν ήδη στην αντίστοιχη καμπίνα ADSL? Ποιος παροχος δε σου εδινε θυρα; Πως γινεται αυτο;

----------


## gemantzu

> Εσύ ήσουν ήδη στην αντίστοιχη καμπίνα ADSL? Ποιος παροχος δε σου εδινε θυρα; Πως γινεται αυτο;


Ναι, αυτό δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ. Ήμουν μέσω της Vodafone στην καμπίνα την παλιά με ADSL, και κατά τα λεγόμενά τους ο ΟΤΕ δεν έδινε πόρτα για να γίνει η μετάβαση.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Ναι, αυτό δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ. Ήμουν μέσω της Vodafone στην καμπίνα την παλιά με ADSL, και κατά τα λεγόμενά τους ο ΟΤΕ δεν έδινε πόρτα για να γίνει η μετάβαση.


Μα τι πορτα να δωσει ο ΟΤΕ; Είσαι ήδη στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ και θέλουν να σε βάλουν απλά πάνω στη δική τους την VDSL. Τι πόρτα ακριβώς να δώσει ο ΟΤΕ; Αφού εισαι ηδη στην καμπινα τους... Θα μας τρελάνουν;

----------


## toketog

> Ναι, αυτό δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ. Ήμουν μέσω της Vodafone στην καμπίνα την παλιά με ADSL, και κατά τα λεγόμενά τους ο ΟΤΕ δεν έδινε πόρτα για να γίνει η μετάβαση.


Ήσουν στην Vodafone σε περιοχή που έχει αναπτύξει FTTC η Vodafone και ήθελας να κάνω αναβάθμιση απο ADSL Vodafone σε VDSL Vodafone σου λέγανε δεν μας δίνει πόρτα ο ΟΤΕ??? Αν ναι, μπαρούφες!! Εκτός και αν η καμπίνα FTTC ήταν του ΟΤΕ, εκεί αλλάζει το πράγμα

Και για να μην μπερδευόμαστε, το παλιά σκουριασμένα κουτιά του ΟΤΕ λέγονται καφάο και έχουν απλά καλώδια που τα λέμε δίκτυο(Κεντρικό δίκτυο: ΑΚ->καφάο, Απερχόμενο δίκτυο: καφάο->οικία) και υπάρχουν και οι νέες καμπίνες που έχουν όρια ή πόρτες.

Άρα όταν οι πάροχοι λένε δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο εννοούνε ότι υπάρχει έλλειψη διαθέσιμου χάλκινου ζεύγους είτε στο κεντρικό είτε στο απερχόμενο δίκτυο. Και όταν λένε οτι υπάρχει έλειψη πόρτας ή ορίου εννοούνε ότι για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορούνε να πάρουνε υπηρεσίες απο την καμπίνα είτε επειδή τελείωσαν οι διαθέσιμες πόρτες είτε επειδή υπάρχει τεχνικό θέμα

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Νομιζω ο Gemantzu είναι προς Βηλαρά, άρα παίρνει από καμπίνα Vodafone. Όπως και εμείς παίρνουμε από Vodafone και η Vodafone ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν έχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες. Μάλιστα τους λέω αποκλειεται, δεν εχετε τοσους συνδρομητες ουτε καν στην περιοχη και λεει δε μπορειτε να το ξερετε αυτο, και λεω το ξερω ομως :P 

Ασε που δε δινει και η COSMOTE διαθεσιμοτητα, αρα...

----------


## BeyondMAD

> ΥΓ. Μετά από όλα αυτά, επιμένω ότι σαν καταναλωτές πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να τους δείξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ζώα (τηλεφωνία, ίντερνετ). Με ποιό τρόπο; Δεν ξέρω, το ποιό απλό θα ήταν μια επιστολή προς όλα τα κόμματα για την κατάσταση με στοιχεία που έχουν βγει κατά καιρούς, γιατί πέρσι με αυτή τη χαζομάρα για τα άνω των 10 GB έδειξαν για άλλη μια φορά ότι δεν έχουν ιδέα τι συμβαίνει στις τηλεπικοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα. Λες και το πρόβλημα ήταν στα πάνω των 10GB, ενώ με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο κάθε 15 ημέρες από τον ΟΤΕ να μου δώσουν προσφορά για 1gb για 20 ευρώ ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. Ιδέες;


Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να μη βάλει ΚΑΝΕΊΣ ούτε σύνδεση ούτε κανένα άλλο πακέτο. Πρακτικά αυτό δεν γίνεται, ειδικά σε αυτή τη χώρα που ο καθένας κοιτάει την πάρτη του. Όσο υπάρχει σαν ρυθμιστής η ΕΕΤΤ που έχουμε τώρα που είναι όλοι βυσματίες και λοιποί των εταιρειών δεν.θα.γίνει.τίποτα. Τόσες έρευνες έγιναν και δεν τους επίπληξε κανείς. Έπρεπε να είχαν ξηλωθεί και στον εισαγγελέα προ πολλού. Άλλες τόσες έρευνες θα γίνουν και θα είμαστε μονίμως στον πάτο και δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα, θα βγαίνουν και θα λένε την ίδια ιστορία. Δεν πρόκεται να ασχοληθεί κανείς, θέλεις μέσο σε πολύ υψηλή βαθμίδα, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς πιάσαμε πάτο και θα μείνουμε εκεί και αυτό δεν αλλάζει.




> Νομιζω ο Gemantzu είναι προς Βηλαρά, άρα παίρνει από καμπίνα Vodafone. Όπως και εμείς παίρνουμε από Vodafone και η Vodafone ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν έχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες. Μάλιστα τους λέω αποκλειεται, δεν εχετε τοσους συνδρομητες ουτε καν στην περιοχη και λεει δε μπορειτε να το ξερετε αυτο, και λεω το ξερω ομως :P 
> 
> Ασε που δε δινει και η COSMOTE διαθεσιμοτητα, αρα...


Ανατολή βρίσκεται. Κέντρο και Ανατολή οι κόκκινοι. Λογικά δεν είναι έτοιμοι ακόμη, υπομονή :/

----------


## gemantzu

> Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να μη βάλει ΚΑΝΕΊΣ ούτε σύνδεση ούτε κανένα άλλο πακέτο. Πρακτικά αυτό δεν γίνεται, ειδικά σε αυτή τη χώρα που ο καθένας κοιτάει την πάρτη του. Όσο υπάρχει σαν ρυθμιστής η ΕΕΤΤ που έχουμε τώρα που είναι όλοι βυσματίες και λοιποί των εταιρειών δεν.θα.γίνει.τίποτα. Τόσες έρευνες έγιναν και δεν τους επίπληξε κανείς. Έπρεπε να είχαν ξηλωθεί και στον εισαγγελέα προ πολλού. Άλλες τόσες έρευνες θα γίνουν και θα είμαστε μονίμως στον πάτο και δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα, θα βγαίνουν και θα λένε την ίδια ιστορία. Δεν πρόκεται να ασχοληθεί κανείς, θέλεις μέσο σε πολύ υψηλή βαθμίδα, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς πιάσαμε πάτο και θα μείνουμε εκεί και αυτό δεν αλλάζει.
> 
> 
> 
> Ανατολή βρίσκεται. Κέντρο και Ανατολή οι κόκκινοι. Λογικά δεν είναι έτοιμοι ακόμη, υπομονή :/


Ανατολή είμαι ναι, προς το Μασούτη (όχι στη Βρυσούλα, τον άλλο).

- - - Updated - - -




> Ήσουν στην Vodafone σε περιοχή που έχει αναπτύξει FTTC η Vodafone και ήθελας να κάνω αναβάθμιση απο ADSL Vodafone σε VDSL Vodafone σου λέγανε δεν μας δίνει πόρτα ο ΟΤΕ??? Αν ναι, μπαρούφες!! Εκτός και αν η καμπίνα FTTC ήταν του ΟΤΕ, εκεί αλλάζει το πράγμα
> 
> Και για να μην μπερδευόμαστε, το παλιά σκουριασμένα κουτιά του ΟΤΕ λέγονται καφάο και έχουν απλά καλώδια που τα λέμε δίκτυο(Κεντρικό δίκτυο: ΑΚ->καφάο, Απερχόμενο δίκτυο: καφάο->οικία) και υπάρχουν και οι νέες καμπίνες που έχουν όρια ή πόρτες.
> 
> Άρα όταν οι πάροχοι λένε δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο εννοούνε ότι υπάρχει έλλειψη διαθέσιμου χάλκινου ζεύγους είτε στο κεντρικό είτε στο απερχόμενο δίκτυο. Και όταν λένε οτι υπάρχει έλειψη πόρτας ή ορίου εννοούνε ότι για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορούνε να πάρουνε υπηρεσίες απο την καμπίνα είτε επειδή τελείωσαν οι διαθέσιμες πόρτες είτε επειδή υπάρχει τεχνικό θέμα


Τι να σου πω; και εγώ μπαρούφες πιστεύω μου έλεγαν, ή ακόμα χειρότερα με τον τρόπο που έχει γίνει αυτή η δουλειά με τις καμπίνες άλλων παρόχων, απλά δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ναι στεγνά παπατζες. Άρα να απειλήσω με καταγγελία;

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ξεκίνα με γραπτή επικοινωνία και αν δεν βγει άκρη καταγγελία ευθέως!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Έγραψα στο τσατ "Υπάρχει περίπτωση απλως να το κάνουν να προχωρήσει σε τελική ενεργοποίηση;
Ή θα πρέπει να κάνω κάποια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για να προχωρήσει το αίτημα μου; Η δικαιολογία της μη υπαρξης διαθεσιμης θυρας δε στεκει μιας και ειναι αιτηση φορητότητας και οχι νεας συνδεσης βλεπετε"

Και έπεσε Κυριακή (21:05) τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι το πολυ σε 1 μηνα θα εχει διαθεσιμοτητα και θα με καλέσουν από το τμήμα ακυρώσεων αυριο να μου δωσουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ χρονοδιαγραμμα και τι θα γινει.

Επισης μου ειπε οτι αν ζητησω φορητότητα επειδη υπαρχει αναμονη απο/στον ΟΤΕ (κανει 2 μερες λεει να τους δωσει τη γραμμη) θα τη χασω και κατι αλλα που δεν καταλαβα 100% γενικα ηταν εξυπηρετικοτατος και ηξερε τι του γινεται ωστοσο. Άρα τι παίζει; Άμα κάνω εγώ αίτηση φορητότητας θα χάσω τη γραμμή μου και θα πρέπει να περιμένω να αδειάσει άλλη;;;

Μαλλον τη φοβουνται την καταγγελια οπως και να εχει και μια χαρα ήξερε οτι μέχρι 30/9 τελειωνει η προθεσμια / παραταση που εχουν.
Κοιτα να δεις τι σου κανουν 2 γραμματα

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δεν άντεξαν στη Vodafone και τη φαγανε την καταγγελία τους. Μου έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο στα μούτρα το τμήμα ακυρώσεων γιατί επέμενα οτι η καμπινα VDSL είναι δική τους και οχι αλλου παρόχου όπως ισχυρίζονταν η υπάλληλος. Ζητησα εγγραφως ό,τι ενεργεια εχει γινει οπως ειπε και ο gem μου λενε απευθυνσου σε κατάστημα το καταστημα μου λεει δεν εχουμε τετοια αρμοδιότητα εμεις και δε θα μας πουνε. Παιρνω στην ΕΕΤΤ μου λενε προχωρα σε καταγγελία μην ασχολεισαι μαζι τους καν

----------


## BeyondMAD

:ROFL:   :ROFL: 
Έτσι!  :One thumb up:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

ΘΑΥΜΑ φίλοι μου ειχαμε λεει χθες το βραδυ εξέλιξη και ότι ενεργοποίηθηκε μια (μάλλον η δικη μου θα εννοούσε) καμπίνα λέει και θα μπορεσει να προχωρήσει το αίτημα λέει. Αν δε το δω δεν πιστευω τιποτα

----------


## gemantzu

> ΘΑΥΜΑ φίλοι μου ειχαμε λεει χθες το βραδυ εξέλιξη και ότι ενεργοποίηθηκε μια (μάλλον η δικη μου θα εννοούσε) καμπίνα λέει και θα μπορεσει να προχωρήσει το αίτημα λέει. Αν δε το δω δεν πιστευω τιποτα


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΕΛΕΟΟΟΟΟΣ...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Επιβεβαιώνει και ο ΟΤΕ για έως 100, καλύτερη από τα 42,9€ δε μου κάνουν άρα πάμε Vodafone.

----------


## gemantzu

Άρα νομίζω πλέον έχουμε τη φόρμουλα για την περιοχή μας. Καταγγελία = Ενεργοποίηση καμπίνας;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Κάτσε, μη βιάζεσαι. Έχει ακομη δρομο η ιστορια. Πραγματικά αν δεν εδιναν τοσο χαμηλα το 100αρη γιατι εκει στοχεύω ουσιαστικα και ας παω στα 50 για αρχη θα ειχα κανει ηδη την αιτηση στον COSMOTE και σε 1 βδομαδα το πολυ θα ειχα ξεμπερδεψει. Σημερα μιλησα στο τηλεφωνο μου λενε ειχε καταχωρηθεί ως FTTH η αίτηση από λάθος για 100αρα, στο μεταξυ το συμβολαιο γραφει Vodafone 50 Mbps Double Play. Λενε οτι ελεγχουν τα δικαιολογητικα που εστειλα (απο τις 14/9 στο μεταξυ) και θα προχωρήσει κανονικά. Στελνω μέιλ στην πωλητρια σημερα λεω τι γινεται προχωραμε κανονικα; Λεει χθες λαβαμε τα δικαιολογητικά (λογικα τα εστειλα με περιστέρι) και προχωραμε. Στελνω για πλακα στο Chat Support τωρα να διαμαρτυριθώ λιγό γιατί δεν κουνιέται φύλλο ακόμη και μου λενε έθεσα ως προτεραιότητα επικοινωνία μαζί σας από τις πωλήσεις για να καταχωρίσουμε εκ νέου την αίτηση καθως ειχε μπει με λάθος τεχνολογία.

Γενικά έχουμε και λέμε: 

1) 31/08 κάνω την πρώτη αίτηση που απορρίφθηκε λόγω μη διαθέσιμης θύρας στην καμπίνα ενώ πρόκειται για αίτηση φορητότητας. Θα μπορούσαν απλά να πουν δε δίνει τώρα η καμπίνα διαθεσιμότητα, θα δώσει σε 20 μέρες όμως. 
2) 14/09 Νέα αίτηση με άμεση αποστολή συμβολαίου υπογεγραμμένο, με όλα τα δικαιολογητικά απεσταλμένα και με ΑΜΕΣΗ εντολή ενεργοποίησης μένει κολλημένο μέχρι και σήμερα που μιλάμε στις 24/09 στη φάση "καταχώρυση αίτησης". 

Και εδώ ξεκινάνε τα έπη από το τηλεφωνο και το τσατ:
Λίστα δικαιολογιών:

-Δεν έχουμε θύρα
-Δε το προχωράμε λόγω της απόρριψης της 1ης αίτησης
-Δεν ειναι δική μας η VDSL καμπίνα
-Κλείσιμο του τηλεφώνου στα μούτρα από το τμήμα ακυρώσεων
-Αίτηση ακύρωσης που δεν με πήραν ποτέ πίσω για να το επιβεβαιώσουν στο μεταξυ (αυτο εγινε το προηγούμενο ΣΚ) 
-Κλήση από το 13830 οτι θα επικοινωνούσαν με χρονοδιαγραμμα πριν αποφασίσω τελικα αν θελω ακυρωση της αίτησης.
-Ενεργοποίηση εν τέλει της καμπίνας την Τρίτη 22/09/2020
-Παραλαβή των εγγραφών (ΛΟΛ) που έχω στείλει από τις 14/09 χθες ενώ τα ελέγχουν -υποτίθεται- εδώ και 3 μέρες.
-Ενημέρωση πάλι μετα απο δικη μου επικοινωνία ότι πρέπει να ξανα γινει η αίτηση και θα με καλέσουν με προτεραιότητα αύριο το πρωί από τις πωλήσεις.

(Στοίχημα 20 ευρω οτι δε θα με καλέσει κανεις και θα πρέπει εγώ να καλέσω).

Αφου τους τα έχωσα, είπε η κοπελα στο τσατ θα σας κανω δωρο το πρωτο παγιο στο λογαριασμο σας. 

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Και εν ολίγοις από αύριο φτου και από την αρχή.

ΥΓ. Βασικα εστειλα μηνυμα αποψε για να ρωτησω ακριβη ημερομηνια ενεργοποίησης για να ειμαι ακριβής.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Άρα νομίζω πλέον έχουμε τη φόρμουλα για την περιοχή μας. Καταγγελία = Ενεργοποίηση καμπίνας;


Εννοείται! Τόσο καιρό το λέμε  :Razz:  Άντε πάλι τα ίδια όοοταν το γυρίσουν σε FTTH.




> Κάτσε, μη βιάζεσαι. Έχει ακομη δρομο η ιστορια. Πραγματικά αν δεν εδιναν τοσο χαμηλα το 100αρη γιατι εκει στοχεύω ουσιαστικα και ας παω στα 50 για αρχη θα ειχα κανει ηδη την αιτηση στον COSMOTE και σε 1 βδομαδα το πολυ θα ειχα ξεμπερδεψει. Σημερα μιλησα στο τηλεφωνο μου λενε ειχε καταχωρηθεί ως FTTH η αίτηση από λάθος για 100αρα, στο μεταξυ το συμβολαιο γραφει Vodafone 50 Mbps Double Play. Λενε οτι ελεγχουν τα δικαιολογητικα που εστειλα (απο τις 14/9 στο μεταξυ) και θα προχωρήσει κανονικά. Στελνω μέιλ στην πωλητρια σημερα λεω τι γινεται προχωραμε κανονικα; Λεει χθες λαβαμε τα δικαιολογητικά (λογικα τα εστειλα με περιστέρι) και προχωραμε. Στελνω για πλακα στο Chat Support τωρα να διαμαρτυριθώ λιγό γιατί δεν κουνιέται φύλλο ακόμη και μου λενε έθεσα ως προτεραιότητα επικοινωνία μαζί σας από τις πωλήσεις για να καταχωρίσουμε εκ νέου την αίτηση καθως ειχε μπει με λάθος τεχνολογία.
> 
> Γενικά έχουμε και λέμε: 
> 
> 1) 31/08 κάνω την πρώτη αίτηση που απορρίφθηκε λόγω μη διαθέσιμης θύρας στην καμπίνα ενώ πρόκειται για αίτηση φορητότητας. Θα μπορούσαν απλά να πουν δε δίνει τώρα η καμπίνα διαθεσιμότητα, θα δώσει σε 20 μέρες όμως. 
> 2) 14/09 Νέα αίτηση με άμεση αποστολή συμβολαίου υπογεγραμμένο, με όλα τα δικαιολογητικά απεσταλμένα και με ΑΜΕΣΗ εντολή ενεργοποίησης μένει κολλημένο μέχρι και σήμερα που μιλάμε στις 24/09 στη φάση "καταχώρυση αίτησης". 
> 
> Και εδώ ξεκινάνε τα έπη από το τηλεφωνο και το τσατ:
> Λίστα δικαιολογιών:
> ...


Εάν σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα ο ΟΤΕ είσαι στα τελευταία, τώρα με την καταγγελία πιστεύω θα βρεις την υγειά σου!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ε ναι μου είπαν ότι 24/09 άνοιξε. Μου ήρθε και το μήνυμα ότι θα ολοκληρωθεί σύντομα.

Τελικά έμεινα στον ΟΤΕ το ποτήρι ξεχυλισε σήμερα όταν 2 άτομα από την υποστήριξη επέμεναν να καλέσω την πωλήτρια για να διορθώσει το συμβόλαιο, την κάλεσα αυτή έλεγε ότι είναι μια χαρά. Λέω με έχετε κάνει μπαλάκι και παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά-κρυφτό και έχω φάει πόσες καθυστερήσεις, λέει εσεις χάσατε χρόνο που ακύρωσατε την πρώτη αίτηση και λέω το τμήμα ακυρώσεων σας την απέρριψε δεν την ακύρωσα αυθαίρετα. Φυσικα επέμενε ότι έχει δίκαιο αυτή και όχι εγώ, μου λέει θέλετε να το ακυρώσω και να το ξανά κάνω; Της είπα ευχαριστω πολύ, ακυρώστε το τελείως δε θέλω να έρθω πλέον στη Vodafone και κάπως έτσι από καθαρούς ερασιτεχνισμούς χάσανε έναν πελάτη.

- - - Updated - - -

Α ξέχασα να σας αναφέρω ότι από το τμήμα βλαβών/τεχνική υποστήριξη του ΟΤΕ, μου είπαν ότι και ο ΟΤΕ σκοπεύει να εγκαταστήσει δικές του καμπίνες για VDSL (?) στο μέλλον στο κέντρο των Ιωαννίνων.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Γολγοθάς... και πήρε κι άλλη παράταση η μαπαφον, λίγες καμπίνες, ελπίζω να μην είσαι μέσα σε αυτές  :Razz:  . Κάπου λένε πως καθυστερούν οι καμπίνες FTTH γιατί αργεί η ηλεκτροδότηση... ενώ αυτές οι καμπίνες δεν χρειάζονται ρεύμα  :ROFL: 
FTTH θα είναι οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ, στο κέντρο δε γίνεται να μπουν καμπίνες για vectoring! 
Τα κακά νέα είναι οτι όσοι έμειναν με υποδομή μάπαφον δε θα δούν σε αυτή τη ζωή FTTH.

----------


## kyramas

Πόσο καντέμης πια ?

495-433 	495 	433 	28Η ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 	VDSL VECTORING 	Q1/2021

 :No no:  :Sorry:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Γολγοθάς... και πήρε κι άλλη παράταση η μαπαφον, λίγες καμπίνες, ελπίζω να μην είσαι μέσα σε αυτές  . Κάπου λένε πως καθυστερούν οι καμπίνες FTTH γιατί αργεί η ηλεκτροδότηση... ενώ αυτές οι καμπίνες δεν χρειάζονται ρεύμα 
> FTTH θα είναι οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ, στο κέντρο δε γίνεται να μπουν καμπίνες για vectoring! 
> Τα κακά νέα είναι οτι όσοι έμειναν με υποδομή μάπαφον δε θα δούν σε αυτή τη ζωή FTTH.


Όχι ρε εμεις εχουμε ενεργοποιηθεί, φινιτο, παπαλα ευτυχως δηλαδη. 24/09 ανοιξε η καμπινα. Α/Κ Περιβλεπτος 1218-461.

Ε ναι μαλλον FTTH θα ειναι απλως μου ειπαν οτι ειναι στα πλανα τους να εγκαταστήσουν και αυτοι καμπινες στο κέντρο. Μέχρι να το κανουν βεβαια εγω δε ξερω σε ποια χωρα θα ειμαι οχι απλα πολη :P

- - - Updated - - -




> Πόσο καντέμης πια ?
> 
> 495-433 	495 	433 	28Η ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 	VDSL VECTORING 	Q1/2021


Τι Q1 2021 ρε φιλε... το εχουν ξεφτυλίσει το πραγμα

- - - Updated - - -

Ειδα και για Q2 εδω στη Βεροια στο μεταξυ οπου εχουν χοντρο προβλημα στην περιοχη μου, οι περισσοτεροι δε συγχρονίζει η γραμμή τους.

----------


## 3llinas

Εγώ δεν άντεξα να περιμένω πότε θα βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα η WIND και έκανα σήμερα αίτηση για σταθερό και κινητά στην Vodafone ελπίζω σε κάνα 10ημερο να είμαι έτοιμος

----------


## toketog

> Εγώ δεν άντεξα να περιμένω πότε θα βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα η WIND και έκανα σήμερα αίτηση για σταθερό και κινητά στην Vodafone ελπίζω σε κάνα 10ημερο να είμαι έτοιμος


Για να βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα η Wind και ο κάθε ISP πρεπει να αβαθαμίσει το bandwidth του. Εκεί που έδινε σάπιες 24ρες και σάπιες 50ρες απο Α/Κ, τώρα πρέπει να δώσει καθαρές 50ρες και 100ρες, κάτι το οποίο απαιτεί γερό bandwidth, το οποίο με την σειρά του έχει γερό κόστος.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Άρα Vodafone, Cosmote μονόδρομος; 

8-12 μέρες μου είπε η COSMOTE για να ενεργοποιηθώ.

----------


## toketog

> Άρα Vodafone, Cosmote μονόδρομος; 
> 
> 8-12 μέρες μου είπε η COSMOTE για να ενεργοποιηθώ.


Προς το παρόν έτσι φαίνεται. Κατά την γνώμη μου είναι και οι πιο αξιόλογες.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Πράγματι. Όπως και να εχει αχρείαστο να ειναι το support θα πρέπει να γίνει συνδιαστικό ραντεβου στο 99% των περιπτώσεων. Από εκεί και πέρα δε θα την ελεγα αξιόπιστη τη Μαπαφον βάση ιστορικου προσωπικού και φίλου που ταλαιπωρείται. Από τις 18/08 σε 50αρι και ακόμη υπηρεσίες δεν έχει λόγω προβλημάτων αλλά οι λογαριασμοί κανονικα ερχονται ούτε εκπτωσεις στα παγια ούτε τιποτα, ειναι απλα Δευτερα για αυτους. Θεωρητικα θα επρεπε να ειναι από μηδενικοί έως πολυ μικρο ποσο.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Με κάθε επισημότητα πλέον η διαθεσιμοτητα από τον ΟΤΕ με αναζητησ με αριθμο τηλεφωνου. Αψογα, αναμενω ενεργοποιηση.

----------


## toketog

> Με κάθε επισημότητα πλέον η διαθεσιμοτητα από τον ΟΤΕ με αναζητησ με αριθμο τηλεφωνου. Αψογα, αναμενω ενεργοποιηση.


Θα πας με την cosmote τελικά;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δε θα πάω, ήμουν ήδη. Απλά ανανέωσα μαζί τους ουσιαστικά. Μετά από όλο αυτό το κρυφτό με τη βονταφον; I'll pass. Αυτοι ακομη και οταν λυθηκε το προβλημα της καμπινας δεν ειχαν ιδεα τι να κανουν.
Ουτως ή αλλως το 50αρι στα ιδια χρηματα βγαινει. Το 100αρι ειναι αλλη ιστορια ομως

----------


## gemantzu

> Δε θα πάω, ήμουν ήδη. Απλά ανανέωσα μαζί τους ουσιαστικά. Μετά από όλο αυτό το κρυφτό με τη βονταφον; I'll pass. Αυτοι ακομη και οταν λυθηκε το προβλημα της καμπινας δεν ειχαν ιδεα τι να κανουν.
> Ουτως ή αλλως το 50αρι στα ιδια χρηματα βγαινει. Το 100αρι ειναι αλλη ιστορια ομως


Καλά μην νομίζεις και εμείς που έχουμε 100άρα, τα σκαμπανεβάσματα πάνε και έρχονται (υποψιάζομαι περισσότερο λόγω του σκουπιδορούτερ, θα δοκιμάσω το παλιό το δικό μου, ένα TP-Link αρκετά ποιοτικό που είχα για να δω διαφορές).

----------


## 3llinas

> Για να βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα η Wind και ο κάθε ISP πρεπει να αβαθαμίσει το bandwidth του. Εκεί που έδινε σάπιες 24ρες και σάπιες 50ρες απο Α/Κ, τώρα πρέπει να δώσει καθαρές 50ρες και 100ρες, κάτι το οποίο απαιτεί γερό bandwidth, το οποίο με την σειρά του έχει γερό κόστος.


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν έχει να κάνει με bandwidth γιατί ούτε η Cosmote η νόβα δίνει διαθεσιμότητα πάρα μόνο η Vodafone. Απλός δεν έχει αποδεσμεύσει την ενεργή καμπίνα προς τους άλλους

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Καλά μην νομίζεις και εμείς που έχουμε 100άρα, τα σκαμπανεβάσματα πάνε και έρχονται (υποψιάζομαι περισσότερο λόγω του σκουπιδορούτερ, θα δοκιμάσω το παλιό το δικό μου, ένα TP-Link αρκετά ποιοτικό που είχα για να δω διαφορές).


Εγώ για τα χρήματα μιλάω. Κυρίως με ενδιαφέρει το upload για το 100αρι, θέλω να κάνω στριμ

----------


## toketog

> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν έχει να κάνει με bandwidth γιατί ούτε η Cosmote η νόβα δίνει διαθεσιμότητα πάρα μόνο η Vodafone. Απλός δεν έχει αποδεσμεύσει την ενεργή καμπίνα προς τους άλλους


Η Cosmote δίνει σε όλες τις ενεργές καμπίνες της vf στα Ιώαννινα. Σε αντίθεση με την wind και την forthnet. Από την στιγμή που ο πάροχος που έχει την καμπίνα αρχίσει να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα, είναι υποχρεωμένος να πουλάει και στου υπόλοιπους παρόχους. Άρα ο μόνος λόγος που δεν θα δεις διαθεσιμότητα σε μια καμπίνα απο τον χ πάροχο, είναι ότι δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμο το δίκτυο του.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Πόσο καντέμης πια ?
> 
> 495-433 	495 	433 	28Η ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 	VDSL VECTORING 	Q1/2021


Thoughts and prayers, απαράδεκτοι  :Thumb down:

----------


## dimtsiap

Ειλικρινά σε λυπάμαι. Αν ειναι δυνατόν δηλαδή

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Έχετε ίντερνετ αυτή την στιγμή; Με κανα δύο γνωστούς που μίλησα δεν έχει κανένας. Έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα η Vodafone; Είναι γενικό σε όλη την πόλη;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Εγώ από τις 10 το πρωι ειμαι χωρις υπηρεσίες (ΟΤΕ) ενώ μου είπαν απο τον ΟΤΕ οτι εχουν ολοκληρωθει και οι διαδικασίες ενεργοποιήσης του VDSL μετά την αρχική δήλωση βλάβης που ειχα κανει διοτι εδινα μαθημα στις 11  :Smile:

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Μόλις είδα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι πανελλαδικά οπότε υπομονή.

----------


## dimtsiap

> Μόλις είδα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι πανελλαδικά οπότε υπομονή.


Α ρε βοντα

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Το δικό μου πρόβλημα δεν είναι της Βοντα όμως :P 24 ώρες μετά και δεν έχω καμία απολύτως υπηρεσία. Δε ξέρω πως κατάφεραν να το λούσουν μέχρι και αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -

Σα ψέμα



Για πειτε; Καλα τα στατιστικά μου;

----------


## dimtsiap

> Το δικό μου πρόβλημα δεν είναι της Βοντα όμως :P 24 ώρες μετά και δεν έχω καμία απολύτως υπηρεσία. Δε ξέρω πως κατάφεραν να το λούσουν μέχρι και αυτό.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σα ψέμα
> 
> 
> 
> Για πειτε; Καλα τα στατιστικά μου;


Εξαιρετικά είναι τα στατιστικά σου. Πάρα πολύ χαμηλό attenutation (κάτω από 6), πάρα πολύ ψηλό SNR (πάνω απο 29) και κανένα error. Πώς και δεν έβαλες speedport plus;

----------


## toketog

> Το δικό μου πρόβλημα δεν είναι της Βοντα όμως :P 24 ώρες μετά και δεν έχω καμία απολύτως υπηρεσία. Δε ξέρω πως κατάφεραν να το λούσουν μέχρι και αυτό.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σα ψέμα
> 
> 
> 
> Για πειτε; Καλα τα στατιστικά μου;


Αψογα! Καλορίζικη! Καλά κατεβάσματα

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Εξαιρετικά είναι τα στατιστικά σου. Πάρα πολύ χαμηλό attenutation (κάτω από 6), πάρα πολύ ψηλό SNR (πάνω απο 29) και κανένα error. Πώς και δεν έβαλες speedport plus;


Περιμένω να ολοκληρωθει και επίσημα η μετάβαση και να κλείσει η βλαβη για να μου περάσουν αίτημα να παρω το Plus. Φαινοταν οτι το ειχα ηδη για καποιο λογο στο συστημα τους οταν εκανα την αιτηση.
Λογικα θα ανέβω στα 100 τώρα αφου ειδα οτι ειναι κομπλε το 50αρι.

Θενκ γιου Τοκε.\!

----------


## BeyondMAD

Τέλεια στατιστικά, ακριβώς πάνω στην καμπίνα είσαι;  :Razz:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Όχι ρε ειναι 100-200 μετρα το KV ειναι σχεδον απεναντι ομως

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Πλέον και με fast path. Ευχαρίστω τον BeyondMAD που μου είπε τι να κάνω για να μου το περάσουν.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Happy gaming! O φίλος μου είναι ποιότητα, ό,τι λέει ισχύει (σχεδόν πάντα  :Razz: )! Τέλος τα βάσανά σου!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

8 ωρες μετα και τα Errors ειναι μηδέν. Εχω παθει σοκ λεμε παρά το fast path :P

- - - Updated - - -

Με την αλλαγή του ρούτερ για κάποιο λόγο αυξήθηκε το Line Attenuation (Down/Up): 5.0 / 9.5dB

Τι φάση;

----------


## dimtsiap

> 8 ωρες μετα και τα Errors ειναι μηδέν. Εχω παθει σοκ λεμε παρά το fast path :P
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Με την αλλαγή του ρούτερ για κάποιο λόγο αυξήθηκε το Line Attenuation (Down/Up): 5.0 / 9.5dB
> 
> Τι φάση;


πόσο αυξήθηκε; μήπως κάποιο καλώδιο δεν κάνει καλή επαφή

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> πόσο αυξήθηκε; μήπως κάποιο καλώδιο δεν κάνει καλή επαφή


Ελάχιστα, μπορεις να δεις στη φωτογραφια πιο πανω τη διαφορα. Δε νομιζω αλλα ενταξει μικρη σημασία έχει αυτο.

----------


## Deathsender

Καλησπερα παιδια, εδω ειναι τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου vdsl 50 vodafone που εχω 2μηνες τωρα.Σκεφτομαι για 100ρι αλλα μου ειχαν πει 29,90 το πακετο τελικη τιμη με την εκπτωση καρτοκινητου και -1 ebill και το οποιο δεν ισχυει γιατι εχω φιλο που δινει 29,90-1ευρω χωρις συνδεση κινητου...Ξερεται περιπου τιμες η καμια προσφορα για το 100σταρι;Ευχαριστω.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Καλησπερα παιδια, εδω ειναι τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου vdsl 50 vodafone που εχω 2μηνες τωρα.Σκεφτομαι για 100ρι αλλα μου ειχαν πει 29,90 το πακετο τελικη τιμη με την εκπτωση καρτοκινητου και -1 ebill και το οποιο δεν ισχυει γιατι εχω φιλο που δινει 29,90-1ευρω χωρις συνδεση κινητου...Ξερεται περιπου τιμες η καμια προσφορα για το 100σταρι;Ευχαριστω.


Ε οι προσφορές τους δεν είναι ίδιες για όλους, ανάλογα τι θα πετύχεις. 29.9€ τελική για 100Mbps είναι «καλή» τιμή (για δεδομένα ελλαδιστάν).

----------


## spyzit

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μετά από καιρό. Τον περασμένο Ιούνιο συνδέθηκα με 50αρα γραμμή στη vodafone στην Ανατολή (περιοχή Αγια Σοφιά καμπινα 177). . Την περασμένη Παρασκευή 2/10/2020 κάλεσα στο 13840 (τεχνική υποστήριξη vf)διότι άρχισα να παρατηρώ αποσυγχρονισμούς ή χαμηλές ταχύτητες σε τυχαίους ελέγχους κατα τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. To παλικάρι που ασχολήθηκε διαπίστωσε θόρυβο 1 volt  στη γραμμη είτε με συνδεδεμενο είτε με αποοσυνδεδεμενο το router. Δόθηκε βλάβη, με προετόιμασε βέβαι ότι μάλλον κι ο τεχνικός πεδίου το ίδιο θα διαπιστώσει οποτε θα προωθηθεί στον ΟΤΕ η βλάβη. Δεδομένου ότι μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή η γραμμή δεν είχε παρουσιασει κανένα πρόβλημα και η καμπίνα είναι στα 150 μέτρα βγήκα παγανιά να δω μήπως έχει συμβεί κάτι. Πράγματι γύρω από το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ(όχι στην καμπίνα της vf που είναιο στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο) είχε σκαφθει λακκος και υπηρχε προστατευτικό πανί γύρω γύρω. Την περασμένη Δευτέρα ήρθε ο τεχνικός της vf, μέτρησε στην κολώνα και μέσα στο σπίτι και βρήκε ότι η γραμμη μαζεύει λάθη πολύ γρήγορα εκτός σπιτιου και μου είπε θα κάνει αναφορά για να το δει ο ΟΤΕ. Την Πέμπτη με πήραν το πρωί απ' τη vf να κάνω αναβάθμιση στην ταχυτητα σε 100αρα με 29.90. Δέχτηκα επισημαίνοντας βέβαια ότι είναι ανοιχτο το τεχνικό πρόβλημα κι αυτοί επικαλέστηκαν ότι επειδη η περιοχή μου είχε πολλα παράπονα για ταχυτητα ότι το φτιαχνουν και θα είναι όλα εντάξει. Επίσης τους είπα πως στο maximum attainable rate ποτέ δεν έχω δει στο download πανω apo 89000 kbps. Απλα πρίν δεν μ ενοιαζε γιατι το 50 ήταν σταθερότατο. Το απόγευμα με παίρνει η κυρία που έχει αναλαβει να μ ενημερωσει για την πορεία της βλάβης λέγοντας πως ο ΟΤΕ θα μετρησει την Παρασκευη (δεν ήρθε) ή αύριο Δευτέρα. Σας επισυνάπτω τα τρέχοντα στατιστικα της γραμμής μήπως κάποιος καταλαβαίνει τι έχει πάει στραβα. Βασικά είναι πολύ χαμηλό το SNR που παιζει απο 3,5 έως 9.5. Από προχθές που μου άνοιξαν την 100αρα εχουν σταματησει οι αποσυγχρονισμοι, ο λάκκος στο ΚΑΦΑΟ σκεπαστηκε αλλα όπως βλέπετε μέχρι 75 πάω. Επισής συχνά βλέπω το οξύμωρο το cuurent rate να είναι μεγαλυτερο απο το attainable. Τα crc errors φτάνουν και τις 100000 μερικές φορές Αν μου πει ο ΟΤΕ ότι δεν βλέπει πρόβλημα τι κάνω?

.

----------


## Kostinos

Δυστυχώς κακός δέχθηκες να σε αναβαθμίσουν,θα έπρεπε να τους πιέσεις να σου φτιάξουν τη βλάβη κι μετά να δεχτείς στο τηλ λένε ένα σορό δικαιολογίες για να αναβαθμίσεις κι να πιάσουν κάποιους στόχους σάν υπάλληλος..
Τώρα σου είπα κακός αναβάθμισες γιατί όσο ανεβαίνεις ταχύτητα εκπέμπεις κι σε υψηλότερες συχνότητες αυξάνεται κι η ευαισθησία, κι σε πρωβληματικά καλώδια γίνεται κι ποιο έντονο, στα 50 κι 24 μπορεί να μήν έχεις θέμα κι να σου βγει στα 100 :Bless:  :Razz:  :Bless:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο απο πανω. Και εγώ στα 50 δεν ειχα ουτε 1 CRC error πλέον μαζεύει ελάχιστα αλλά νταξει δε με επηρεάζει καπου

----------


## spyzit

η γραμμη ήταν καμπανα..κάτι πειραξαν στο ΚΑΦΑΟ...την τερματιζα

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 219625.


Έλεγχο εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης έχεις κάνει; Αν και ο τεχνικός λέει άλλα, μάλλον κάποια πατάτα έκαναν με τα έργα, συνδέεσαι και στο adsl καφάο... εάν δεν δεις 100ρι καθαρό πίσω στα 50 αν και η τιμή καλή είναι έστω και για 80ρι..
Πολλά παράπονα, τι περίμεναν; VDSL είναι, με το ζόρι το λες αναβάθμιση.



Off Topic


		Νόμιζες ότι θα τελείωναν τα βάσανά σου... χαλκός (πεντηκονταετίας και βάλε) και άγιος ο θεός, όσο υπάρχει, δεν ησυχάζεις  :Smile:

----------


## PanoS_x

καλησπέρα παιδιά!

Να ενημερώσω ότι απο σήμερα έδωσε διαθεσιμοτητα η voda 50αρα και στα μέρη μου.
καμπίνα 495-421.

μιας κ είμαι σε αλλη εταιρία , πως να κινηθώ τώρα,  να περάσω μια βόλτα απο κάποιο κατάστημα ή να πάω απευθείας τηλεφωνικά για τυχόν  καλύτερες πρόσφορες ? 

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## spyzit

> Έλεγχο εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης έχεις κάνει; Αν και ο τεχνικός λέει άλλα, μάλλον κάποια πατάτα έκαναν με τα έργα, συνδέεσαι και στο adsl καφάο... εάν δεν δεις 100ρι καθαρό πίσω στα 50 αν και η τιμή καλή είναι έστω και για 80ρι..
> Πολλά παράπονα, τι περίμεναν; VDSL είναι, με το ζόρι το λες αναβάθμιση.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Νόμιζες ότι θα τελείωναν τα βάσανά σου... χαλκός (πεντηκονταετίας και βάλε) και άγιος ο θεός, όσο υπάρχει, δεν ησυχάζεις


Δεν είναι το 80αρι το προβλημα. Τα λάθη που μαζεύει είναι. Τι εννοείς συνδέομαι και στο ΚΑΦΑΟ; Γίνεται να πάρω απευθείας από καμπίνα της vf;Επίσης το χαμηλό snr στο dload είναι φυσιολογικό;

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Δεν είναι το 80αρι το προβλημα. Τα λάθη που μαζεύει είναι. Τι εννοείς συνδέομαι και στο ΚΑΦΑΟ; Γίνεται να πάρω απευθείας από καμπίνα της vf;Επίσης το χαμηλό snr στο dload είναι φυσιολογικό;


Η σύνδεση έχει ως εξής: Αστικό κέντρο -> καμπίνα vf -> καφάο ADSL -> σπίτι σου. Άρα αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε κάποιο σημείο αυτής της διαδρομής το βλέπεις στην ποιότητα της γραμμής. Θεωρητικά όταν ολοκληρώσουν τα έργα στο καφάο θα επανέλθει η γραμμή σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα και θα πιάνεις το 100ρι, θεωρητικά πάντα...
Απευθείας στην καμπίνα vf δεν γίνεται σε αυτή την τεχνολογία. Το SNR είναι πολύ χαμηλό!

----------


## toketog

Θα γράψω εδώ ένα μικρό σεντονάκι σχετικά με το την εμπειρία που έχω μέχρι τώρα με τους ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΥΣ στην Vodafone. Και όταν λέω ανίκανοι το λέω με την πλήρη έννοια της λέξης. Ίσως δεν υπάρχε λέξη που να περιγράφει το πόσο έλλειψη οργάνωσης και καταρτισμένου προσωπικού υπάρχει σε αυτή την εταιρία. 

Η ιστορία ξεκινάει την Τρίτη 8/09/2020. Σκοπεύοντας λοιπόν να ξενοικιάσω από το προηγούμενο μου σπίτι καλώ στο 13830 για να ενημερωθώ σχετικά με την διαδικασία της μεταφοράς γραμμής. Η υπάλληλος με ενημερώνει πως είναι ακόμα πολύ νωρίς να κάνω αίτηση μεταφοράς καθώς διαρκεί το πολύ(!!!) 15 μέρες και εφόσον θα ξενοικιάσω στο τέλος του μήνα ας το κάνω καμιά εβδομάδα πριν. Ωστόσο επειδή εγώ είμαι της τακτικής "των φρονίμων τα παιδιά πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν" λέω ας κάνω από τώρα να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Στις 10/09 ημέρα πέμπτη λοιπόν πάω στο κατάστημα για να κάνω την αίτηση μετακόμισης, δίνω όλα τα σχετικά δικαιολογητικά και ενημερώνουν πως τις επόμενες ημέρες θα λάβω ενημέρωση με SMS. Περνάει μία εβδομάδα και την επόμενη πέμπτη 17/09 δεν έχω ακόμα καμία ενημέρωση ούτε με SMS ούτε στο site εξέλιξης της αίτησης. Το μόνο που αναγράφει είναι ότι η αίτηση έχει καταχωρηθεί και αναμένεται αποστολή των δικαιολογητικών. Καλώ λοιπόν στο 13830 να ενημερωθώ σχετικά με την αίτηση και με ενημερώνουν, μετά από αρκετή αναμονή, ότι υπήρξε ένα συστημικό λάθος και έχει κολλήσει η αίτηση και το έχουν προωθήσει να το δει το αρμόδιο τμήμα. Τη Δευτέρα πλέον η αίτηση έχει προχωρήσει στο επόμενο στάδιο. Στο μεταξύ την ίδια μέρα με καλούν για μια επιβεβαιώση των συντεταγμένων του σπιτιού και επι τη ευκαιρία ρωτάω πότε θα γίνει η διακοπή στο σπίτι; Μου λένε ότι έπρεπε ήδη να έχει γίνει διακοπή στις 12/09, ωστόσο τους λέω ότι δεν έγινε και αν μπορούμε να το παρατείνουμε όσο πιο πίσω γίνεται. στις 27/09 ας πούμε. Με ενημερώνει πως κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται αλλά ωστόσο θα το σημειώσει. 

Εδώ να πω από τώρα, ότι τελικά στις 27/09 έγινε η διακοπή παρόλου που δεν γίνεται. Ασχολίαστο. Συνεχίζω.

Δύο ημέρες μετά Τετάρτη 16/09 μου στέλνουνε SMS ότι η γραμμή αναμένεται να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το αργότερο έως τις 2 Οκτωβρίου του 2020. Προς ευχάριστη μου έκπληξη άλλες 2 μέρες μετά, στις 18/09 με ενημερώνουν πως τελικά η γραμμή θα ενεργοποιηθεί στις 22/09. Στις 24/09, δύο μέρες μετά αφού είχε γίνει όντως η κατασκευή του βρόχου από τον ΟΤΕ λαμβάνω SMS πως θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού. Θα περνούσαν άλλες δύο εργάσιμες ημέρες μέχρι τη Δευτέρα όπου τελικά επικοινωνησαν τηλεφωνικά μαζί μου για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού το οποίο ορίστηκε για την Παρασκευή 2 Οκτωβρίου.

Έρχεται λοιπόν ο τεχνικός να κάνουμε τη σύνδεση και διαπιστώθηκε πως η κατασκευή βρόχου είχε γίνει στην διπλανή πολυκατοικία και μου λέει πως θα δώσει εντολή στον ΟΤΕ να κάνει την κατασκευή βρόχου στα σωστά στοιχεία δικτύου.

Τη Δευτέρα Λοιπόν μου έρχεται SMS ότι την Τρίτη 6/10 θα έρθει συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ για να κάνει τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες. Το συνεργείο άφαντο και τρίτη απόγευμα μου έρχεται νέο SMS ότι το συνεργείο θα έρθει Τετάρτη 07/10. Τετάρτη επίσης δεν ήρθε κάποιο συνεργείο και Πέμπτη πρωί με καλούν από τη Vodafone να με ενημερώσουν πώς οι ενέργειες που ζητήσαν δεν έγιναν από τον ΟΤΕ και πώς θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε συνδυαστικό ραντεβού και εδώ ξεκίνα το καλό. Μου λένε ότι το συνδυαστικό ραντεβού θα ολοκληρωθεί σε μία με δύο εργάσιμες δηλαδή το αργότερο τη Δευτέρα 12/10. Παρασκευή απόγευμα SMS που λέει ότι τη Δευτέρα 8 με 12 θα έρθει συνεργείο τεχνικών να κάνει έλεγχο της γραμμής.

Υποψιασμένος ωστόσο επειδή ένα διάστημα είχα κάνει πρακτική στον ΟΤΕ ξέρω ότι τα συνδυαστικά είναι ορισμένα σε διάστημα μισής ώρας πχ 10:00 με 10:30. Οπότε παίρνω τηλέφωνο για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι δεν έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος και ότι την Δευτέρα θα γίνει όντως στο συνδυαστικό ραντεβού. Σημείωση ότι το SMS έλεγε ότι δεν απαιτείται πρόσβαση στο χώρο, μόνο στο κτήριο και σε συνδυασμό με το τόσο μεγάλο εύρος ώρας όλα έδειχναν ότι ήταν ΜΟΝΟ για συνεργείο ΟΤΕ. Παρόλαυτα μου επιβεβαιώνουν ότι τη Δευτέρα θα γίνει όντως συνδυαστικό ραντεβού στο διάστημα που λέει στο SMS και δεν μπορούνε να πούνε πιο ακριβής ώρα!


Σήμερα λοιπόν η ώρα είχε πάει 13:00 και τεχνικός δεν έχει εμφανιστεί ούτε τηλέφωνο με είχε πάρει. Παίρνω στην υποστήριξη "Ναι μπορεί να του έτυχε κάτι, δεν ξέρουμε, θα το δηλώσω θα επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί σας". Όπου με παίρνει μετά από μισή ώρα ο υπεύθυνος και μου λέει το εξής κορυφαίο, ότι υπάρχει συστημικό λάθος και το συνδυαστικό είναι να γίνει την Πέμπτη στις 9:00 με 9:30, το SMS που έλαβα για σήμερα 12/10 ήταν λανθασμένο, και ότι τα συνδυαστικά έχουν ακριβές χρονικό πλαίσιο 30 λεπτών!!!!!

Προφανώς σε αυτό το σημείο μου έχουν ανάψει όλα τα λαμπάκια! Μου έχουν επιβεβαιώσει 3!!! φορές ότι το συνδυαστικό ήταν να γίνει σήμερα (μία με SMS, μία υπεύθυνος της βλάβης, και μία ένας υπάλληλος τεχνικής υποστήριξης). 

Ότι και να πω πλέον απο δω και πέρα είναι λίγο, μπροστά σε αυτό το μεγαλέιο ηληθιότητας. Τα σχόλια δικά σας....

----------


## BeyondMAD

Συστημικό παντού!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
Φοβερή επιλογή το VDSL όπως αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται κάθε μέρα και από διαφορετικούς, μπράβο τους!
Τελευταίες 20 σελίδες στο νήμα λέω παντού μη μπλέξετε με τους κόκκινους!

----------


## spyzit

Καταρχάς σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Με πήρε πριν λίγο αυτή που έχει αναλάβει να Μ ενημερώσει για τη βλάβη από τη vf και μου λέει αυτό που βλέπω κι εγώ. Ότι δεν ξαναυπηρξε αποσυγχρονισμος αλλα μαζεύω πολλά λάθη. Κι ότι θα ξαναπάει ο δικός τους τεχνικός αύριο στην καμπίνα. Ακόμα δεν έχουν δώσει βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ. Ότι να ναι. Η εσωτερική καλωδίωση μου είναι εξαιρετική. Είναι μεζονέτα με δίκτυο cat6 καλώδιο θωρακισμένο παντου. Το ρούτερ παίρνει τη γραμμή στο υπόγειο ακριβώς μόλις μπαίνει το καλώδιο από την  κολώνα μεσα, και μετά τρέχει δίκτυο gigabit παντού. Άλλωστε ξαναλέω δεν είχα τόσα χρόνια προβλημα. Ούτε με την 50αρα για το διάστημα από Μάιο μέχρι 3 βδομάδες πριν. Όταν έσκαψαν δλδ γύρω απ' το ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Εμένα στον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν για πάγιο 41,9 και μου λέει σημερα το τμημα ακυρώεσεων που με πηραν για την τηλεοραση οτι ειναι στα 47,9 και μένω λαλάκας. Ειπε θα το φτιαξει αυτη και θα το κανει ανανέωση στα 41,9 οπως ειχα συμφωνήσει.

----------


## gliout145

Πάντως εγώ σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που είχα με την VF, λύθηκε μετά απο συνεχείς αναφορές στο κέντρο όπου διαπίστωναν οτι κλείδωναπολύ χαμηλά (εχω 100αρα, και έπιανα 30).  Στην τελευταία επίσκεψη ο τεχνικός τους μου ανέφερε οτι έκανε κάτι αλλαγές το ΚΑΦΑΟ και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
Είχα και εγώ αποσυνδέσεις, πολλά λάθη CRC και πρόβλημα ταχύτητας, τα οποία και ξεκίνησαν ξαφνικά. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, και επίσης είχα και μειώσεις στον λογαριασμό απο την εγγυημένη ταχύτητα (που είναι νομίζω 85 στην 100 και 50 στην 55).

----------


## lunatic

Έχει θέματα η Cosmote σήμερα? Παρατηρώ αλλάζει η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης στο ρουτερ μου ανα διαστήματα...
Δεν καταλαβαίνω καμια διαφορα σε τπτ απλά οταν παίζω καποιο παιχνίδι με αποσυνδέει ...

Περιοχή ακαδημία/grand serai

----------


## nontasaggelis

Από την αρχή που συνδέθηκα ο ρούτερ κλειδωνε 102300/10230.   Από χθες τα ξημερώματα είδα ότι πια κλειδώνει 113900/13900. Παράξενο γιατί διάβαζα ότι ο ΟΤΕ οταν δίνει από καμπίνα Vodafone σε όλους κλειδώνει χαμηλά, όπως ήμουν πριν. Φαίνεται κάτι νέο έχουμε εδώ.
Όσον αφορά το speedtest φτάνει 95-96, ενώ πριν εφτανε 91-92. Στο up όμως τώρα ξεπερνάει τα 10. Όμως έχω συνεχή χρήση-κατανάλωση δεδομένων διότι παίζουν μόνιμα 3 ιντερνετ ραδιόφωνα και voip τηλέφωνα κάνουν συνέχεια registered. Έχω κάνει και μια μικροτροποποιηση του qos στο entry, που ελπίζω ότι ίσως κάτι να κάνει προς όφελος του sip και του voice.

----------


## lunatic

> Από την αρχή που συνδέθηκα ο ρούτερ κλειδωνε 102300/10230.   Από χθες τα ξημερώματα είδα ότι πια κλειδώνει 113900/13900. Παράξενο γιατί διάβαζα ότι ο ΟΤΕ οταν δίνει από καμπίνα Vodafone σε όλους κλειδώνει χαμηλά, όπως ήμουν πριν. Φαίνεται κάτι νέο έχουμε εδώ.
> Όσον αφορά το speedtest φτάνει 95-96, ενώ πριν εφτανε 91-92. Στο up όμως τώρα ξεπερνάει τα 10. Όμως έχω συνεχή χρήση-κατανάλωση δεδομένων διότι παίζουν μόνιμα 3 ιντερνετ ραδιόφωνα και voip τηλέφωνα κάνουν συνέχεια registered. Έχω κάνει και μια μικροτροποποιηση του qos στο entry, που ελπίζω ότι ίσως κάτι να κάνει προς όφελος του sip και του voice.


Τι αλλαγές?

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Από την αρχή που συνδέθηκα ο ρούτερ κλειδωνε 102300/10230.   Από χθες τα ξημερώματα είδα ότι πια κλειδώνει 113900/13900. Παράξενο γιατί διάβαζα ότι ο ΟΤΕ οταν δίνει από καμπίνα Vodafone σε όλους κλειδώνει χαμηλά, όπως ήμουν πριν. Φαίνεται κάτι νέο έχουμε εδώ.
> Όσον αφορά το speedtest φτάνει 95-96, ενώ πριν εφτανε 91-92. Στο up όμως τώρα ξεπερνάει τα 10. Όμως έχω συνεχή χρήση-κατανάλωση δεδομένων διότι παίζουν μόνιμα 3 ιντερνετ ραδιόφωνα και voip τηλέφωνα κάνουν συνέχεια registered. Έχω κάνει και μια μικροτροποποιηση του qos στο entry, που ελπίζω ότι ίσως κάτι να κάνει προς όφελος του sip και του voice.


Δυστυχώς κάτι τυχαίο θα ήταν. Μετά από επανεκκίνηση που έκανα το πρωί, ήρθε στο παλιό κλείδωμα.

----------


## spyzit

> Η σύνδεση έχει ως εξής: Αστικό κέντρο -> καμπίνα vf -> καφάο ADSL -> σπίτι σου. Άρα αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε κάποιο σημείο αυτής της διαδρομής το βλέπεις στην ποιότητα της γραμμής. Θεωρητικά όταν ολοκληρώσουν τα έργα στο καφάο θα επανέλθει η γραμμή σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα και θα πιάνεις το 100ρι, θεωρητικά πάντα...
> Απευθείας στην καμπίνα vf δεν γίνεται σε αυτή την τεχνολογία. Το SNR είναι πολύ χαμηλό!


Απάντηση από Vodafone σήμερα. "Δυστυχώς δεν πάει παραπάνω η γραμμή σας και δεν μπορούμε να το δώσουμε στον ΟΤΕ γιατί είναι εντός των ορίων που έχει θέσει η ΕΕΤΤ". ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 2 ΜΕΡΕς που ισχυρίζεται η κυρία ότι κάτι έκανε ο τεχνικός στην καμπίνα της vf πραγματικά είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση 77-80 κλείδωμα με max attainable 89. Οι ίδιοι που με πήραν δλδ να αναβαθμίσω σε 100αρι σήμερα μου λένε δε σηκώνει αλλά σας κάνουμε 5% εκπτωση. Θυμίζω ότι τον Μάιο που έβαλα 50 η γραμμή είχε attainable 105 και ο τεχνικός όταν άνοιξε πριν 10 μέρες το αίτημα βλάβης μέτρησε 1 volt θόρυβο εκτός καλωδίωσης σπιτιού. To snr σέρνεται από 6 έως 7.5 και μου λένε δεν έχω πρόβλημα απλά τόσο σηκώνει. Καμία ιδεΑ;

update: περασαν 6 ώρες και κλειδώνω 45 και κάτω. Είναι που τόσο πιανει η γραμμη μου με τους ιθαγενείς της vf.  Αυριο θα μου εξηγησουν πως το snr τον ΜΑΙΟ ηταν 22,5 και τωρα δεν παει πανω απο 7.5 με τίποτα. Ευτυχως έχω screenshot ανεβασμένο εδώ στην σελ 73.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Το είδα και ξέχασα, ή δοκιμάζεις ξανά τώρα που έχει πέσει κάτω από το όριο, φαίνεται για πρόβλημα εξωτερικό, ή ζητάς υπαναχώρηση σε 50ρι, φυσικά δωρεάν. Α, και τρίτη επιλογή, υπομονή κάποιες μέρες να τελειώσουν τα έργα ( ; ) Αν επιμένουν, προχωράς σε γραπτή επικοινωνία/φόρμα παραπόνου και στη συνέχεια καταγγελία ΕΕΤΤ  :Wizard:

----------


## jkoukos

Το SNR γιατί σε μπερδεύει; Απόλυτα φυσιολογική είναι η τιμή που έχεις τώρα.
Πριν είχες 50άρι πακέτο, με μεγαλύτερο Attainable οπότε λογικό το μεγαλύτερο SNR.
Τώρα έχεις 100άρι πακέτο και το SNR έχει πέσει στην προσπάθεια να συγχρονίσει σε αυτή την ταχύτητα και μάλιστα το Attainable είναι μικρότερο του πακέτου σου.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Το SNR γιατί σε μπερδεύει; Απόλυτα φυσιολογική είναι η τιμή που έχεις τώρα.
> Πριν είχες 50άρι πακέτο, με μεγαλύτερο Attainable οπότε λογικό το μεγαλύτερο SNR.
> Τώρα έχεις 100άρι πακέτο και το SNR έχει πέσει στην προσπάθεια να συγχρονίσει σε αυτή την ταχύτητα και μάλιστα το Attainable είναι μικρότερο του πακέτου σου.


Εμένα γιατί έπεσε κατά 1 χωρίς να αλλάξει τίποτα; Θα μου πεις κλάιν τι 22 τι 21, αλλά είμαι περίεργος. Δε γίνεται να άλλαξε θέση το σπίτι μου ούτε η καμπίνα :ρ

----------


## jkoukos

Τα χαρακτηριστικά της κάθε σύνδεσης μεταβάλλονται για διάφορους λόγους. Όσο είναι σταθερά, το SNR δεν μεταβάλλεται.

Όταν για Χ λόγο έχουμε επηρεασμό τους, πέφτει η τιμή του SNR ώστε να κρατηθεί σταθερός ο συγχρονισμός στην τιμή του πακέτου μας (μέχρι ενός σημείου).
Αντίστοιχα όταν καλυτερεύουν τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής, αυξάνεται η τιμή του SNR. 

Τέλος, όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η θετική διαφορά μεταξύ Attainable και ονομαστικής ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού βάσει του πακέτου που έχουμε, αντίστοιχα μεγαλύτερη είναι η τιμή του SNR.

----------


## spyzit

> Το SNR γιατί σε μπερδεύει; Απόλυτα φυσιολογική είναι η τιμή που έχεις τώρα.
> Πριν είχες 50άρι πακέτο, με μεγαλύτερο Attainable οπότε λογικό το μεγαλύτερο SNR.
> Τώρα έχεις 100άρι πακέτο και το SNR έχει πέσει στην προσπάθεια να συγχρονίσει σε αυτή την ταχύτητα και μάλιστα το Attainable είναι μικρότερο του πακέτου σου.


Στο 50αρι πακέτο προ 3 εβδομάδων επαναλαμβάνω έπεσε το attainable από 100 σε 80 ξαφνικά και ξεκίνησαν οι αποσυγχρονισμοι. Κλείδωμα στα 25-30. Μετρήθηκε θόρυβος 1 volt στη γραμμή από την πρίζα και προς το DSLAM. Κλεινω 15 μέρες αύριο και δεν έχουν καλέσει ακόμα τον ΟΤΕ να ελέγξει το δικό του κομμάτι. Και με κορόιδεψαν κι ότι με αναβαθμίζουν σε 100αρι επειδή υπήρχαν πολλά παράπονα στην περιοχή μου που τα λύσανε και καλά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το είδα και ξέχασα, ή δοκιμάζεις ξανά τώρα που έχει πέσει κάτω από το όριο, φαίνεται για πρόβλημα εξωτερικό, ή ζητάς υπαναχώρηση σε 50ρι, φυσικά δωρεάν. Α, και τρίτη επιλογή, υπομονή κάποιες μέρες να τελειώσουν τα έργα ( ; ) Αν επιμένουν, προχωράς σε γραπτή επικοινωνία/φόρμα παραπόνου και στη συνέχεια καταγγελία ΕΕΤΤ


Γραπτώς που κάνω παράπονο; Μόνο σε κατάστημα ή υπάρχει φόρμα επικοινωνίας; Νομίζω στο παράπονο έχουν χρονικό περιθώριο απάντησης

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

H Vodafone δίνει 10% headroom αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δε δίνει από καμπίνες της Vodafone;

Και κάτι άσχετο, στο FTTH τι ρουτερ δίνουν;

----------


## toketog

> H Vodafone δίνει 10% headroom αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δε δίνει από καμπίνες της Vodafone;
> 
> Και κάτι άσχετο, στο FTTH τι ρουτερ δίνουν;


H Vodafone δεν δίνει 10%, 2-2,5% θα λέγαμε αφού ο συγχρονισμός στην 100ρα είναι 102+/10,2+. Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει 10% μιας και ο συγχρονισμός στην 100ρα είναι 109999/10999. 

Το profile συγχρονισμού το ορίζει ο πάροχος που έχει την καμπίνα. Δηλαδή ο συγχρονισμός είναι ίδιος για όλους, και για τους δικούς του πελάτες αλλά και για αυτούς που παίρνουν μέσω χονδρικής. Πχ σε καμπίνα Cosmote αν είσαι πελάτης Vodafone θα κλειδώνεις 109999/10999 στην 100ρα γιατί τόσο έχει ορίσει στο DSLAM ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού για την 100ρα η Cosmote. 

Η Vodafone δίνει το H300S και η Cosmote το Speedport Plus. Για την wind δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ααα νόμιζα η Βονταφον έδινε το 10%

----------


## dimtsiap

> H Vodafone δίνει 10% headroom αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δε δίνει από καμπίνες της Vodafone;
> 
> Και κάτι άσχετο, στο FTTH τι ρουτερ δίνουν;


Σε καμπίνα FTTH Vodafone με ISP Cosmote μου δίνουν 10%. Μου έκανε εντύπωση, γιατί περίμενα να το δίνει μόνο στους συνδρομητές τις και όχι και στους άλλους παρόχους. Ίσως τώρα που είναι αρχή. Άμα αρχίζει και γεμίζει το δίκτυο στην περιοχή μπορεί να τα κόψουν.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Screenshot?

----------


## dimtsiap

> Screenshot?


Ορίστε
ps δεν εχω σκριν απο ρουτερ γιατι έχω το speedport και δεν "συγχρονιζει" σε κάποια ταχύτητα

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Εισαι με οπτικη μεχρι το σπιτι; Καλή φαση παντως

----------


## dimtsiap

> Εισαι με οπτικη μεχρι το σπιτι; Καλή φαση παντως




Ναι κανονικά Fiber to the Home. Έχω πριζάκι με οπτική, απο εκέι πηγαίνει η οπτική σε ένα nokia ont που μετατρέπει το φως και πάει με ethernet στη wan του router. Ναι δεν υπάρχει ξεμπερδεύεις από όλα τα προβλήματα. Πολύ μεγάλη βλακεία αυτό που έκαναν στα γιάννενα. έπρεπε να κάνουν απευθείας εργα για gpon ftth και οχι vdsl vectoring

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Δίνουν επιδότηση για FTTH στα Γιαννενα ή πληρωσες το επιπλεον πάγιο;

----------


## dimtsiap

> Δίνουν επιδότηση για FTTH στα Γιαννενα ή πληρωσες το επιπλεον πάγιο;


Αυτό δεν είναι Ιωάννινα, Θεσσαλονίκη είναι. Gigabit Passive Optical Network (GPON) FTTH. Κανονικά με την επιδότηση, αλλιώς δε γίνεται να φέρεις ίνα στο σπίτι, εκτός αν πληρώσεις 4ψήφια και να σκάψεις όλο το δρόμο. Στα γιαννενα έχω 50αρι vdsl

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Από σήμερα η COSMOTE δίνει φοιτητικό πακέτο των 100 Mbps στα 31,90€ !

What’s Up Student Double Play 100 έως 100Mbps με 31.90€ / μήνα έκπτωση λόγω e-λογαριασμού
*24 μήνες ελάχιστη διάρκεια παραμονής

Μάλιστα μπορεί να συνδιαστεί και με κουπόνι του SFFB!

----------


## dimtsiap

> Από σήμερα η COSMOTE δίνει φοιτητικό πακέτο των 100 Mbps στα 31,90€ !
> 
> What’s Up Student Double Play 100 έως 100Mbps με 31.90€ / μήνα έκπτωση λόγω e-λογαριασμού
> *24 μήνες ελάχιστη διάρκεια παραμονής


Μωρε μπράβο. Αλλά και πάλι ακριβό. Και χωρίς λεπτά ομιλίας

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ε το γύρισα, το οικιακό πακέτο μου ήταν άχρειστο. Οπότε στα 31,90 από τα 41,90 ειναι μια χαρα :P

----------


## spyzit

> Αυτό δεν είναι Ιωάννινα, Θεσσαλονίκη είναι. Gigabit Passive Optical Network (GPON) FTTH. Κανονικά με την επιδότηση, αλλιώς δε γίνεται να φέρεις ίνα στο σπίτι, εκτός αν πληρώσεις 4ψήφια και να σκάψεις όλο το δρόμο. Στα γιαννενα έχω 50αρι vdsl


4ψηφιο είναι το 1000 4 ψηφίο είναι και το 9999. Γνωρίζεις πόσο και αν γίνεται να το κάνω μόνος μου; Εννοώ να το ζητήσω από την εταιρία και ν αναλάβω το κόστος;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Όπως είπα και σε άλλο ποστ, ο ΟΤΕ μου είπε ότι μπορεις να παρεις FTTH χωρίς την επιδότηση με πάγιο κάπου στα 50 ευρω.

----------


## spyzit

> Αυτό δεν είναι Ιωάννινα, Θεσσαλονίκη είναι. Gigabit Passive Optical Network (GPON) FTTH. Κανονικά με την επιδότηση, αλλιώς δε γίνεται να φέρεις ίνα στο σπίτι, εκτός αν πληρώσεις 4ψήφια και να σκάψεις όλο το δρόμο. Στα γιαννενα έχω 50αρι vdsl


4ψηφιο είναι το 1000 4 ψηφίο είναι και το 9999. Γνωρίζεις πόσο και αν γίνεται να το κάνω μόνος μου; Εννοώ να το ζητήσω από την εταιρία και ν αναλάβω το κόστος;

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ναι κανονικά Fiber to the Home. Έχω πριζάκι με οπτική, απο εκέι πηγαίνει η οπτική σε ένα nokia ont που μετατρέπει το φως και πάει με ethernet στη wan του router. Ναι δεν υπάρχει ξεμπερδεύεις από όλα τα προβλήματα. Πολύ μεγάλη βλακεία αυτό που έκαναν στα γιάννενα. έπρεπε να κάνουν απευθείας εργα για gpon ftth και οχι vdsl vectoring


Δυστυχώς εδώ δεν χρειάζεται ο κόσμος ίνα, χαλκό μόνο, έτσι αποφάσισαν. Δεν τους χαρακτηρίζω.




> Από σήμερα η COSMOTE δίνει φοιτητικό πακέτο των 100 Mbps στα 31,90€ !
> 
> What’s Up Student Double Play 100 έως 100Mbps με 31.90€ / μήνα έκπτωση λόγω e-λογαριασμού
> *24 μήνες ελάχιστη διάρκεια παραμονής
> 
> Μάλιστα μπορεί να συνδιαστεί και με κουπόνι του SFFB!





> Ε το γύρισα, το οικιακό πακέτο μου ήταν άχρειστο. Οπότε στα 31,90 από τα 41,90 ειναι μια χαρα :P


Πλήρωσες κάτι ή δεν υπάρχει κόστος από 100XL -> 100S; Πόσο γρήγορα έγινε, με το ρούτερ;
Ο ΤΚ δεν είναι στο SFBB πάντως.




> Όπως είπα και σε άλλο ποστ, ο ΟΤΕ μου είπε ότι μπορεις να παρεις FTTH χωρίς την επιδότηση με πάγιο κάπου στα 50 ευρω.


Για φούμαρα μου ακούγονται. Υπάρχει κάτι επίσημο;




> 4ψηφιο είναι το 1000 4 ψηφίο είναι και το 9999. Γνωρίζεις πόσο και αν γίνεται να το κάνω μόνος μου; Εννοώ να το ζητήσω από την εταιρία και ν αναλάβω το κόστος;


Είχα ρωτήσει τη mapafone το Μάρτιο ακριβώς αυτό, κόστος σκαψίματος και εγκατάστασης οπτικής από καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι και είπαν πως δεν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. Φυσικά και δεν τους πίστεψα.  :Razz:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Δυστυχώς εδώ δεν χρειάζεται ο κόσμος ίνα, χαλκό μόνο, έτσι αποφάσισαν. Δεν τους χαρακτηρίζω.
> 
> 
> Πλήρωσες κάτι ή δεν υπάρχει κόστος από 100XL -> 100S; Πόσο γρήγορα έγινε, με το ρούτερ;
> Ο ΤΚ δεν είναι στο SFBB πάντως.
> 
> Για φούμαρα μου ακούγονται. Υπάρχει κάτι επίσημο;


Όχι δεν πλήρωσα κάτι, γενικά δεν πληρώνεις κάτι στις αλλαγές / downgrade, τουλάχιστον δε μου έχει τύχει κάτι. Τι εννοείς με το ρούτερ; Η αίτηση γίνεται άμεσα απλά πρέπει να τους στειλω παλι πάσο και ταυτότητα οπότε θα πάρει 2-3 μέρες μου είπαν για να το ολοκληρώσουν. Μόλις ολοκληρωθει η αλλαγη θα σας πω για να υπολογίσετε τις μέρες. 

Οχι τα Γιαννενα δεν υπαρχουν ακομη στο SFBB αλλά μου ειπαν οτι θα προστεθούν τότε που εκανα αιτηση για 100, το θεμα ειναι τι παίζει με τις καλύψεις γιατι ακομη και αν μπει πχ ο ΤΚ μπορει να μην καλύπτει τον δρομο ( ; ).

Επίσημο δε ξερω αν υπάρχει αλλά μου το εχουν πει από τις πωλήσεις όλοι όσοι εχω μιλήσει μαζί τους. Ισχύει η ιδια διαδικασία με το SFBB αλλα χωρις την επιδότηση και την έκπτωση αλλα με υψηλότερα πάγια.

----------


## toketog

Ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ χθες! Καμπίνα 495-337

----------


## dimtsiap

> Όπως είπα και σε άλλο ποστ, ο ΟΤΕ μου είπε ότι μπορεις να παρεις FTTH χωρίς την επιδότηση με πάγιο κάπου στα 50 ευρω.


Κάτι τέτοιο αποκλείεται, στα γιαννενα δεν υπάρχει ανάθεση για gpon ftth, οπότε ούτε και το κουπόνι του sfbb. Δηλαδή τι 50 ευρω πάγιο και θα σκάψουν τζάμπα όλο το δρόμο μέχρι το σπίτι σου; Αποκλείται

- - - Updated - - -




> 4ψηφιο είναι το 1000 4 ψηφίο είναι και το 9999. Γνωρίζεις πόσο και αν γίνεται να το κάνω μόνος μου; Εννοώ να το ζητήσω από την εταιρία και ν αναλάβω το κόστος;


Δε ξέρω ακριβως, αλλά είναι μεγάλα τα ποσά. Επίσης πρέπει να πάρεις άδεια απο το δήμο για να κλείσεις και να σκάψεις δρόμους καθώς και να πληρώσεις όλα τα υλικά και τα συνεργεία, μιλάμε για μεγάλα ποσά και μετα 3φηφια πάγια σίγουρο. Τι να σου πω, καλα εννοείται πως αν είσαι τόσο άνετος και έχεις τη δυνατότητα κάντο, γιατί στην ουσία θα έχεις μια οπτική ίνα εντελώς δικιά σου απο τα κεντρικά μέχρι το σπίτι. Τέτοια συμβόλαια έχουν πχ τα ιντερνετ καφε

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Κάτι τέτοιο αποκλείεται, στα γιαννενα δεν υπάρχει ανάθεση για gpon ftth, οπότε ούτε και το κουπόνι του sfbb. Δηλαδή τι 50 ευρω πάγιο και θα σκάψουν τζάμπα όλο το δρόμο μέχρι το σπίτι σου; Αποκλείται
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δε ξέρω ακριβως, αλλά είναι μεγάλα τα ποσά. Επίσης πρέπει να πάρεις άδεια απο το δήμο για να κλείσεις και να σκάψεις δρόμους καθώς και να πληρώσεις όλα τα υλικά και τα συνεργεία, μιλάμε για μεγάλα ποσά και μετα 3φηφια πάγια σίγουρο. Τι να σου πω, καλα εννοείται πως αν είσαι τόσο άνετος και έχεις τη δυνατότητα κάντο, γιατί στην ουσία θα έχεις μια οπτική ίνα εντελώς δικιά σου απο τα κεντρικά μέχρι το σπίτι. Τέτοια συμβόλαια έχουν πχ τα ιντερνετ καφε


Όχι αλλα μαλλον μεσα απο τα πάγια που θα ειναι αυξημένα θα γίνεται η απόσβεση του έργου

----------


## spyzit

Συνδυαστικό ραντεβού ΟΤΕ και Vodafone σήμερα το πρωί. Έγινε αλλαγή ζεύγους και η γραμμή φέρνει 102mbit στην προτελευταία κολώνα πριν το σπίτι μου. Από εκεί στην τελευταία κολώνα φέρνει 82mbit όσο και στην πρίζα μου. Δηλαδή σε μια απόσταση 60 μέτρων με μονοκόμματο καλώδιο απ' ότι είπε ο vf  χάνει 20mbit. Στην έκθεση ζητά αλλαγη. Θα το δεχτει ο ΟΤΕ ή θέλει βύσμα η φαση;

----------


## Kostinos

> Συνδυαστικό ραντεβού ΟΤΕ και Vodafone σήμερα το πρωί. Έγινε αλλαγή ζεύγους και η γραμμή φέρνει 102mbit στην προτελευταία κολώνα πριν το σπίτι μου. Από εκεί στην τελευταία κολώνα φέρνει 82mbit όσο και στην πρίζα μου. Δηλαδή σε μια απόσταση 60 μέτρων με μονοκόμματο καλώδιο απ' ότι είπε ο vf  χάνει 20mbit. Στην έκθεση ζητά αλλαγη. Θα το δεχτει ο ΟΤΕ ή θέλει βύσμα η φαση;


Θα το δεχτεί :Razz:  :Laughing:  :One thumb up: 
είχε τύχει κι σε συνδρομητή wind παρόμοιο
θέμα κι του το αλλάξανε....Κι να μήν το δεχτεί κάνεις καταγκελεία στιν ΕΕΤT κι το δέχεται... :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## spyzit

> Θα το δεχτεί
> είχε τύχει κι σε συνδρομητή wind παρόμοιο
> θέμα κι του το αλλάξανε....Κι να μήν το δεχτεί κάνεις καταγκελεία στιν ΕΕΤT κι το δέχεται...


να φυγω ατελως και να παω cosmote που θα μου το φτιαξει σίγουρα γίνεται? έχουν περάσει οι 6 μέρες που γραφει το συμβολαιο για αποκατασταση καλωδιακής βλαβης και δεν εχουν περασει οι 14 της αναβαθμισης σε 100αρι

----------


## Peterfff

Εχω cosmote περιοχη Σπυρου Λαμπρου....ειχα βαλει 50ρα vdsl με fastpath επηδη παιζω οnline games ομως δεν με ικανοποιησε και ζητησα 100ρα συνδεση πραγμα που και εγινε ομως εχω περισοτερο delay στα games διοτι δεν μου βαλαν fast path και το ping αναιβηκε και το παιχνιδι fifa 21 που παιζω ειναι unplayble και κλαιω τα λεφτα μου.
Μολις εγινε η μεταβαση απο 50 σε 100 το παιχνιδι μου επαιζε αψογα την πρωτη μερα που εγινε η μετάβαση και νομισα οτι τελειωσαν τα προβληματα...
Ομως μονο μια μερα κρατησε η χαρά διοτι την επομενη και απο τότε εχω φρικτο delay στο fifa 21 χωρις να πειραξω τιποτα. Παιζω με ethernet καλωδιο και δεν ευθηνετε ο εξοπλισμος μου για το delay και έλεος με το παπατζηλικη της cosmote.
Σε αλλους φιλους μου παιζει καλά το παιχνιδι ακομα και με Adsl συνδεση ενω στην Σπυρου Λαμπου αν παιξεις fifa βγαζεις καρκίνο και σου πεφτουν τα μαλλια..
Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι η τεχνολογια ιντερνετ στην περιοχη σας δεν υποστηριζει fast path σε 100ρες συνδεσεις!!! 
Μα τι στα σκατα συμβενει.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Καταρχήν ψυχραιμία  :Razz: 
Πάρε τηλέφωνο ξανά. Αν επιμένουν στις ασυναρτησίες τους κάνε γραπτό παράπονο και στη συνέχεια προχωράς σε καταγγελία και να δεις για πότε υποστηρίζει fast  :Wink:

----------


## Kostinos

> Καταρχήν ψυχραιμία 
> Πάρε τηλέφωνο ξανά. Αν επιμένουν στις ασυναρτησίες τους κάνε γραπτό παράπονο και στη συνέχεια προχωράς σε καταγγελία και να δεις για πότε υποστηρίζει fast


Σωστός... :Razz:

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Γιατί όμως να έχει τόση διαφορά στο ping; Εγώ όταν έκανα την αλλαγή από interleaved σε fastpath η διαφορά που είδα ήταν περίπου στα 10-15ms.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

20-25ms κάτω εγώ σε 100αρα. Και στο Twitch που κανω stream έστρωσε το bitrate, έγινε constant.

----------


## Peterfff

> 20-25ms κάτω εγώ σε 100αρα. Και στο Twitch που κανω stream έστρωσε το bitrate, έγινε constant.


Πριν με 50ρα και fadtpath ειχα 16ping..
Tωρα με 100ρα χωρις fastpath εχω 26...
Ενω φενετε μικρη η διαφορά όμως στο fifa το gameplay είναι εκτρωμα λες και στριβω φορτιγά αντι για παιχτες, ασυνχρονισμος στις πασες και πάντα ο αντιπαλος με καλυτερο response κτλ

----------


## spyzit

Τι είναι τα προφιλ 17a, 30a και 35a που γραφουνε σε γειτονικο forum? επηρεαζει την ταχυτητα?

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Πριν με 50ρα και fadtpath ειχα 16ping..
> Tωρα με 100ρα χωρις fastpath εχω 26...
> Ενω φενετε μικρη η διαφορά όμως στο fifa το gameplay είναι εκτρωμα λες και στριβω φορτιγά αντι για παιχτες, ασυνχρονισμος στις πασες και πάντα ο αντιπαλος με καλυτερο response κτλ


16 ping δεν ειχες ποτε. Ειναι φυσικα αδυνατο να εχεις. Μη κοιτας το ping του speedtest.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Γιατί όμως να έχει τόση διαφορά στο ping; Εγώ όταν έκανα την αλλαγή από interleaved σε fastpath η διαφορά που είδα ήταν περίπου στα 10-15ms.


Τώρα ανάλογα το depth παίζει και το delay, όσοι είναι από καμπίνα κερδίζουν όσα κέρδισες και εσύ με την αλλαγή. Άλλοι, πολλά χιλιόμετρα από ΑΚ με πολύ depth θα κέρδιζαν περισσότερο.




> 20-25ms κάτω εγώ σε 100αρα. Και στο Twitch που κανω stream έστρωσε το bitrate, έγινε constant.


Τόσο πολύ;  :Blink: 




> Πριν με 50ρα και fadtpath ειχα 16ping..
> Tωρα με 100ρα χωρις fastpath εχω 26...
> Ενω φενετε μικρη η διαφορά όμως στο fifa το gameplay είναι εκτρωμα λες και στριβω φορτιγά αντι για παιχτες, ασυνχρονισμος στις πασες και πάντα ο αντιπαλος με καλυτερο response κτλ


10ms τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά; Πού είναι ο σέρβερ; Μπορεί να έιναι το jitter υψηλό, αν και δύσκολο.




> Τι είναι τα προφιλ 17a, 30a και 35a που γραφουνε σε γειτονικο forum? επηρεαζει την ταχυτητα?


Είναι προφίλ, ή καλύτερα "εκδόσεις" της τεχνολογίας VDSL2, με διαφορετικές μέγιστες ταχύτητες, 150 ⬇ / 50 ⬆ για το 17a, 300 ⬇ / 100 ⬆ για το 35b, και 230 ⬇ / 100 ⬆ για το 30a, σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia.
Εδώ ο εξοπλισμός της μάπαφον υποστηρίζει το 17a.




> 16 ping δεν ειχες ποτε. Ειναι φυσικα αδυνατο να εχεις. Μη κοιτας το ping του speedtest.


Ανάλογα που είναι ο σέρβερ!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Τώρα ανάλογα το depth παίζει και το delay, όσοι είναι από καμπίνα κερδίζουν όσα κέρδισες και εσύ με την αλλαγή. Άλλοι, πολλά χιλιόμετρα από ΑΚ με πολύ depth θα κέρδιζαν περισσότερο.
> 
> 
> 
> Τόσο πολύ; 
> 
> 
> 
> 10ms τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά; Πού είναι ο σέρβερ; Μπορεί να έιναι το jitter υψηλό, αν και δύσκολο.
> ...


Ε δε νομιζω οτι εχει σερβερ ΦΙΦΑ στην Ελλαδα :P 

Ε ναι αναλογα το παιχνιδι. Γενικα ομως κατα μ.ο. 20ms ειχα

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ε δε νομιζω οτι εχει σερβερ ΦΙΦΑ στην Ελλαδα :P 
> 
> Ε ναι αναλογα το παιχνιδι. Γενικα ομως κατα μ.ο. 20ms ειχα


Δεν γνωρίζω για το φιφα. Άμα κέρδισες 20ms τότε μια χαρά, θα είχε πολύ depth.

----------


## kyramas

Πρωταπριλιάτικο ?

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...T269Q/viewform

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Τι 200 Mbps αφου μεχρι 100 δινουν

----------


## alex24

> Πρωταπριλιάτικο ?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...T269Q/viewform


Oχι είναι διαφήμιση για το VDSL και ότι έχει περάσει οπτικές ίνες.

----------


## BeyondMAD

26.9 για νέους πελάτες, όσοι είστε ήδη, σας θεωρούμε δεδομένους!

----------


## riddle3

Από ότι φαίνεται, οι καμπίνες της Vodafone πλέον δίνουν το +10%.
Είχα γύρω στις 02:00 μια αποσύνδεση που διήρκησε λίγο παραπάνω από 10 λεπτά και όταν το plus ξανά συγχρόνισε ήταν πλέον στα 112500/11250.

Στην Ανατολή (Γιαννιώτικο σαλόνι), με πάροχο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Επιβεβαιώνω. Το Cosmote App μου δείχνει 109,95 / 10,95 βέβαια για κάποιο λογι αντί για 111/11 μιας και δεν είμαι σπίτι για να το ελέγξω από το ρουτερ απευθείας. 

Περιοχή, κέντρο.

----------


## Deathsender

Και εγω επιβεβαιωνω μολις εγινε restart και πλεον τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου ειναι 
Downstream	Upstream
Current Rate	56319 kbps	5639 kbps
Maximum Rate	165604 kbps	64195 kbps

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Κάνει reset η γραμμή έτσι; Πρέπει να ξανά καλέσω για fastpath φαντάζομαι.

----------


## kronos911

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ.
Περιοχή γηροκομείου, παροχος nova.

----------


## jim_jiannena

Και εδώ στην Ανατολή πήραμε το δωράκι μας.
Current throughput	kbit/s	112565	11255

----------


## siemos

Το ιδιο και εδω 
Γηροκομειο με vodafone



Κανονικα το fast path δεν πειραχτηκε :Cool:

----------


## Deathsender

Καλησπερα παιδια!Σημερα με πηραν τηλ απο vodafone για μια προσφορα που δεν μπορουσα να μην δεχτω! double play 100/10mbps fttc στην προνομιακη τιμη τον 23,20ΕΥΡΩ!!(26,70 για πελατες εκτος συνδεσης κινητου VF) σημερα πριν 1 ωρα το δεχθηκα και μολις εγινε η αλλαγη γραμμης απο 50 σε 100!στατιστικα γραμμης.

 	Downstream	Upstream
Current Rate	112639 kbps	11255 kbps
Maximum Rate	160336 kbps	58961 kbps
Signal-to-Noise Ratio	19.8 dB	42.6 dB
Attenuation	2.0 dB	7.0 dB

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μια χαρα στατιστικά, τερματίζει η γραμμη

----------


## tasospas

> Καλησπερα παιδια!Σημερα με πηραν τηλ απο vodafone για μια προσφορα που δεν μπορουσα να μην δεχτω! double play 100/10mbps fttc στην προνομιακη τιμη τον 23,20ΕΥΡΩ!!(26,70 για πελατες εκτος συνδεσης κινητου VF) σημερα πριν 1 ωρα το δεχθηκα και μολις εγινε η αλλαγη γραμμης απο 50 σε 100!στατιστικα γραμμης.
> 
>  	Downstream	Upstream
> Current Rate	112639 kbps	11255 kbps
> Maximum Rate	160336 kbps	58961 kbps
> Signal-to-Noise Ratio	19.8 dB	42.6 dB
> Attenuation	2.0 dB	7.0 dB


Καλησπέρα εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες πήραν και σου έκαναν αυτήν την προσφορά η απο 13830?

----------


## Deathsender

Η κοπελα ειπε οτι ηταν απο Vodafone ( σταθερο Θεσσαλονικης ) και επειδη εχω συνδεση στην vodafone μου εχει μια προνομιακη προσφορα αναβαθμιση του 50double play που εδινα 23,80 σε 100double play fttc σε αρχικη τιμη 26,70 με την εκπτωση παει στα 23,20 μου ειπε(στην αρχη μου ελεγε κατι για οπτικες ινες μεχρι το σπιτι , μετα το ξεκαθαρισαμε το θεμα) Ανανεωση συμβολαιου για αλλους 24μηνες.

----------


## MiniU

Καλημερα σε ολους....

Μενω Δεσποτατου Ηπειρου και Σταυριδη γωνια. Ακριβως απο κατω στη Σταυριδη, υπαρχει καινουργια καμπινα της Vodafone. Εχω adsl voda και παιρνω απο αστικο κεντρο. Μεχρι εδω ολα καλα. Μας παιρνουν τηλ. ενα πρωι και μας λενε.......... θελετε 50/5 με 22 ευρω? Ναι λεμε εμεις και το προχωραμε. Περιμενουμε.... μας στελνουν μηνυμα οτι το αιτημα μας προχωραει, μας στελνουν ρουτερ καινουργιο και ολα βαιναν καλως μεχρι που χτες το μεσημερι μας παιρνουν τηλ. (τη γυναικα μου) και μας λενε οτι λογο καποιου προβληματος δε μπορουν να μας συνδεσουν σε vdsl και συγνωμη και μαλακιες.

Τους παιρνω πισω, μιλαω με τη τεχνικη υποστηριξη και τους λεω γιατι βρε παιδια με καμπινα στα 50 μετρα δε μπορειτε να με συνδεσετε και ο τεχνικος μου λεει δε γνωριζει και επρεπε να μπορουν να με συνδεσουν και αφησα αιτημα να το δουν και να μου απαντησουν γιατι δε μπορουν. Εγω ψιλιαστηκα μηπως και δεν εχουν παρει χαμπαρι τη καμπινα απο κατω απο το σπιτι και ειδαν συνδεση με αστικο κεντρο (28ης Οκτωβριου) και εφαγα πορτα χωρις να το πολυψαξουν. 

Αν δε μπορω να παρω vdsl με καμπινα κατω απο το σπιτι θα ξενερωσω. Τι αλλο μπορει να παιζει και τι ενεργειες μπορω να κανω εγω?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.

Το ζήτημα κατά πρώτον είναι να βεβαιωθείς σε πιό καφάο OTE ανήκεις..
Μπορεί να έχεις καμπίνα απέναντι ακριβώς από το σπίτι σου και να μην ανήκεις σε αυτό..

Ξέρεις τον αριθμό του καφάο OTE που ανήκεις ?

Εάν δεν τον ξέρεις δες εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

Εάν μου στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα με την διεύθυνση σου στο ψάχνω και εγώ εάν θες..

Πολλές φορές οι πάροχοι κοιτάνε να πιάσουν πελάτες και τους υπόσχονται διάφορα..
αλλά οι πωλητές μπορεί να μην τα ξέρουν σωστά τα πράγματα για τον καθένα.

Για να θέλουν να σου πουλήσουν 50άρα μάλλον θέλανε να σε βάλουνε στο A/K με VDSL και ότι πιάσεις από ταχύτητα..

----------


## MiniU

Δεσποτατου Ηπειρου 7 ειναι το οικημα, αν μπορεις να βοηθησεις. Στο site μου δειχνει επισης διαθεσιμοτητα 100mbit οτι μπορω να βαλω, παντα με τη διευθυνση μου.

Παρεπιπτοντως δε καταφερα να βρω τη διευθυνση μου στη λιστα.

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν, δεν βρίσκω ακριβώς το νούμερο σου..
αλλά βρίσκω αυτά τα στοιχεία που έχουν το νούμερο 5 και το 9..
οπότε πολύ πιθανόν και το 7 που είναι ανάμεσα, να είναι πάνω σε αυτό το καφάο, δηλαδή το καφάο *495-327* του OTE..

495-32749528ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ20,84702839,666778Ν. ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝΔ. ΙΩΑΝΝΙΤΩΝΔ. ΙωαννιτώνΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΑΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 6, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 8, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 5, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 7, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 9, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 13, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 15, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 1, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 13, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 15, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 10, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 11, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 17, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 19, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 12, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 10, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 16, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 12, *ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 5*, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 2, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 1, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 5, *ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 9*, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 13, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 13-15, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 15, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 19Α, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 19, ΠΙΝΔΑΡΟΥ 2, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 6, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 14, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 3, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 11, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 14, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 17, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 7-9, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 9, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 22, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 17, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 20, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 18, ΠΙΝΔΑΡΟΥ 1, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 10, ΠΙΝΔΑΡΟΥ 4, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 18, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 16-18, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 16, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 3, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 2, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΡΟΜΥΔΑ 12, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 4, ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ 11
το οποίο καφάο του OTE έχει αναβαθμιστεί με καμπίνα VDSL από την Vodafone..

495-32749528ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ327VDSL VectoringQ2/2020
οπότε πολύ κανονικά θα μπορούσες να έχεις και σύνδεση 100 Mbps όπως λες..

Το καφάο του OTE είναι αυτό..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/39...78!4d20.847028

*Μία περίπτωση που παίζει είναι να μην έχει πόρτα για VDSL να σου δώσει η Vodafone τώρα..
οπότε αναγκαστικά σε ρίχνουν να πάρεις VDSL από το A/K..*  :Thinking: 




> Δεσποτατου Ηπειρου 7 ειναι το οικημα, αν μπορεις να βοηθησεις. Στο site μου δειχνει επισης διαθεσιμοτητα 100mbit οτι μπορω να βαλω, παντα με τη διευθυνση μου.
> 
> Παρεπιπτοντως δε καταφερα να βρω τη διευθυνση μου στη λιστα.


Μήπως η οικοδομή σου είναι νέα και δεν την είχαν βάλει στην λίστα που έχω όταν βγήκε.. ??
Είναι λίγο παλιότερη η λίστα..

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης υπάρχει και ένα άλλο καφάο του OTE που βρίσκεται πιο μακριά
και έχει τα νούμερα 1 & 3 ..

495-30749528ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ20,84794439,666417Ν. ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝΔ. ΙΩΑΝΝΙΤΩΝΔ. ΙωαννιτώνΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΑΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ 50, ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ 52, ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ 58, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 4, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 2, ΠΙΝΔΑΡΟΥ 5, ΦΩΤΗ ΤΖΑΒΕΛΛΑ 20, ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 1-3, *ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ* 3, *ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΤΟΥ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ 1*, ΦΩΤΗ ΤΖΑΒΕΛΛΑ 24, ΦΩΤΗ ΤΖΑΒΕΛΛΑ 25, ΦΩΤΗ ΤΖΑΒΕΛΛΑ 31, ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ 54-56, ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ 56, ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ 54, ΧΡΙΣΤΟΒΑΣΙΛΗ 8, ΦΩΤΗ ΤΖΑΒΕΛΛΑ 29, ΧΡΙΣΤΟΒΑΣΙΛΗ 4, ΦΩΤΗ ΤΖΑΒΕΛΛΑ 33
αλλά και σε αυτό να σε έχουν βάλει έχει αναβαθμιστεί και αυτό με VDSL καμπίνα,
οπότε ισχύουν τα ίδια..

495-30749528ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ307VDSL VectoringQ2/2020

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Ε αρα απο καμπινα θα παρεις

----------


## MiniU

Δεν αναφερθηκε το θεμα να μου δωσουν απο ΑΚ αλλα οτι υπαρχει ενα προβλημα και δε μπορουν να μου δωσουν γενικως. Η καμπινα στη Σταυριδη απο κατω μου ειναι αδεια και εχει πορτες, μου το ειπε τεχνικος της voda που τον πετυχα στη πολυκατοικια.

Εγω μπορω να κανω καποιες ενεργειες? Να τους πω κατι? Αριθμο καφαο ή δε ξερω εγω μηπως και τα εχουν μπλεξει?


Να φανταστεις το σπιτι μου ειναι ακριβως πισω απο τη πολυκατοικια που μου δειχνεις το καφαο του ΟΤΕ, οχι αυτη που βλεπεις μπροστα, αλλα ακριβως απο πισω.

----------


## Iris07

Αφού ξέρουν τι γίνεται με την καμπίνα, πίεσε τους να σου πουν που είναι το πρόβλημα..
Πες τους εσείς με βάλατε να κάνω νέα σύνδεση..

Νομίζω δεν υπάρχει κάτι ιδιαίτερο να τους πεις εσύ για την καμπίνα..

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν κάτι πρέπει να παίζει με την περίπτωση σου.. κάτσε να δεις..

- - - Updated - - -

  

Έκανα αναζήτηση στον OTE..
Στο νούμερο 5 δίνει έως 100 Mbps..
Στο νούμερο 7 δίνει έως 50 Mbps..

Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό για διπλανά νούμερα εάν είναι στην ίδια καμπίνα..

Κάτι έχει γίνει με την οικοδομή σας..
δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι..

Να πω την τρελή περίπτωση να μην έχουν βάλει την γραμμή σας πάνω στην καμπίνα VDSL ??  :Thinking: 
και να είναι αυτό το 50άρι από το A/K ?

Πίεσε τους να σου πουν τι παίζει..

----------


## MiniU

Mια ακομη πληροφορια που εχω και ξεχασα να αναφερω ειναι οτι ο τεχνικος της voda μου ειχε πει τοτε οτι κλειδωνω πολυ καλα στο adsl, γυρω στα 20, γιατι πεφτω κατευθειαν στο ΑΚ χωρις να πηγαινω απο εδω και εκει. Δε ξερω αν σημαινει κατι αυτο. Ισως οτι η καλωδιωση της πολυκατοικιας δε περναει απο αυτα τα καφαο και πεφτει κατευθειαν στο ΑΚ? Πολυ κουφο αλλα ποτε δε ξερεις. 

Μου ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν αυτοι αλλα δεν εχω νεα τους. Δε ξερω με ποια υπηρεσια πρεπει να μιλησω καθως το τεχνικο τμημα που μιλησα στην αρχη δεν εχει ιδεα και δεν ειναι αρμοδιο.

Εμενα στη διαθεσιμοτητα με το τηλ μου, μου εδειξε οτι μπορω και 100mbit.

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν έχω έναν φίλο εδώ Αθήνα και κοίτα τι είχα γράψει γι' αυτόν..
παρόμοια περίπτωση με την δική σου!

Είναι η 2η φορά λοιπόν που ακούω κάτι τέτοιο..  :Blink: 
και όπως φαίνεται μπορεί τελικά να παίζει!!  :Blink: 

Και αυτουνού δεν του δίνουν ούτε κάν VDSL 50 γιατί είναι μακριά το A/K!

Μόνο κάποιος από τον OTE μπορεί να ξέρει τι γίνεται στα σίγουρα..
Πρέπει να δουν την καρτέλα για την διεύθυνση σου..

Με ποιο τεχνικό τμήμα μίλησες.. του OTE ??




> Θέλω να γράψω για μία κουφή περίπτωση που μου έτυχε, στην περιοχή του *Χολαργού.*
> και επειδή δεν έχει εδώ θέμα για τον Χολαργό το βάζω εδώ..
> 
> Κατ' αρχάς όπως ξέρω στον Χολαργό είχαν μπει καμπίνες VDSL εδώ και χρόνια.
> 
> Ένας γνωστός μου λοιπόν που μένει στον Χολαργό σε σχετικά κεντρικό δρόμο,
> ζήτησε από τον ΟΤΕ σύνδεση VDSL.. (έως τώρα είχε 24 ADSL..)
> και με έκπληξη ο OTE του είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο VDSL επειδή παίρνει σύνδεση λέει κατ' ευθείαν από το A/K! 
> 
> ...

----------


## toketog

Ναι γενικά αυτό συμβαίνει κανονικότατα. Κάποια κτίρια δεν συνδέονται σε υπαίθριο κατανεμητή (καφαο) αλλά πέφτουν απευθείας στο Α/Κ.

----------


## Iris07

Να υποθέσω ότι αυτή η εξυπνάδα γίνεται μάλλον μπροστά στο καφάο του OTE που φτάνουν τα κεντρικά καλώδια,
και πολλές φορές έχει και φρεάτιο ο OTE..

Για κάποιον λόγο δεν κάνανε την ένωση πάνω στο καφάο, αλλά απ' ευθείας μεταξύ τους..

Οπότε ο φίλος μου π.χ. είναι μάλλον καταδικασμένος ισόβια στα 24 Mbps.. :-\
εκτός και αλλάξουν έστω τώρα αυτή την τακτική..

----------


## MiniU

Αυτο που ψιλιαστηκατε και εσεις φοβαμαι, οτι ειμαι καταδικασμενος για παντα στο adsl λογω μικτονομησης απευθειας στο ΑΚ.  Δε ξερω αν μπορω να κανω κατι για να το αλλαξω αυτο.

----------


## lunatic

Κανά χρόνο μετά το 100αρι μπήκα να δω πως εχουν τα πράγματα .... Τι γίνεται αναβαθμιστήκατε όλοι ? Πως πάει ευχαριστημένοι ?
Εγώ δεν μπορώ να πω οτι βλέπω διαφορές απο τα 50 που είχα ίσως οι ανάγκες μου να ήταν ως εκεί... Είναι ωραίο να ξέρεις οτι έχεις δυνατότητες αλλά μιας και δεν στριμάρω πλέν δεν βλέπω και την σούπερ αναγκαία σπουδαιότητα του 10upload.... άσε που σχετικά είναι και λίγο με ότι δίνουν στο εξωτερικό....

Καλησπέρα σας

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

13.1 MB/s download δεν περιμενα να δω ποτε  :Very Happy: 
Ε με το 10% το ειδα και αυτο.

Απο το DSL Reports παιρνω και Α+ Overall, Bufferbloat κλπ φανταζομαι ολα καλα

----------


## VasilisN

Καλησπέρα σε όλους 
Έχει κάποια/ος περιοχή Γηροκομείο να μου πει πως τα πάει;

----------


## siemos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους 
> Έχει κάποια/ος περιοχή Γηροκομείο να μου πει πως τα πάει;


Δες τα δικα μου Γηροκομειο

 Current Rate
56319 kbps
5639 kbps
Maximum Rate
150476 kbps
58667 kbps
Signal-to-Noise Ratio
31.8 dB
44.8 dB
Attenuation
7.0 dB
14.0 dB
Power
14.5 dBm
11.0 dBm
CRC Errors in last 15 minute(s)
0
0
K (number of bytes in DMT frame)
48
37
R (number of bytes in RS code word)
4
12
S (RS code word size in DMT frame)
0.02
0.20
D (interleaver depth)
1
0
Delay
9.75 ms
8.29 ms

Η γραμμη τερματιζει.

----------


## VasilisN

Thanks 
Θα πάω από 24 σε 100 nova να δούμε τι θα δούμε

----------


## gmaitre

Όντως αναβαθμιστήκαμε περιοχή κέντρο πίσω από Grand Serai συνδέομαι μέσω Cosmote στην 28 ης Οκτωβρίου γιατί ακόμα ψάχνουμε το ΚΑΦΑΟ με αριθμό 223 ....Επίσης 224 και 225 νομίζω αγνοούνται ακόμα...
Στατιστικά 15 mbits download και κοντά στα 3 mbit upload με γραμμή 50 άρα θεωρητικά...

----------


## VasilisN

Πως κρίνονται τα παρακάτω καλα μέτρια άσχημα; 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chrislkill

Περιοχή Γηροκομειου και εγω

----------


## Deathsender

Εγω θα γυρναγα σε 50ρι vdsl δεν ξερω εαν εχεις καλη τιμη πακετου αλλα ενα 100ρι πιανει 112,000/11500 .
τα δικα μου στατιστικα:
Downstream	Upstream
Current Rate	112618 kbps	11255 kbps
Maximum Rate	161676 kbps	60126 kbps
Signal-to-Noise Ratio	19.4 dB	43.5 dB
Attenuation	2.0 dB	7.0 dB

----------


## alex24

> Πως κρίνονται τα παρακάτω καλα μέτρια άσχημα; 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Μέτρια αλλά όχι άσχημα. Να κοιτάξεις λίγο την καλωδίωση σου θα έπρεπε να είσαι παραπάνω. Αλλά όχι να πας και σε 50mpbs που λέει ο συμφορουμιτης Deathsender όσο να είναι η ταχύτητα είναι καλύτερα από την 50αρα. Και οι γραμμές διαφέρουν δεν γίνεται να έχουμε τα ίδια στατιστικά παντού.

----------


## VasilisN

> Εγω θα γυρναγα σε 50ρι vdsl δεν ξερω εαν εχεις καλη τιμη πακετου αλλα ενα 100ρι πιανει 112,000/11500 .
> τα δικα μου στατιστικα:
> Downstream	Upstream
> Current Rate	112618 kbps	11255 kbps
> Maximum Rate	161676 kbps	60126 kbps
> Signal-to-Noise Ratio	19.4 dB	43.5 dB
> Attenuation	2.0 dB	7.0 dB


εντάξει ναι thanks για την απάντηση αλλα θα δω μήπως το βελτιώσωγια να πάω 50αρα άρα και να το μειώσω δν νομίζω

- - - Updated - - -




> Μέτρια αλλά όχι άσχημα. Να κοιτάξεις λίγο την καλωδίωση σου θα έπρεπε να είσαι παραπάνω. Αλλά όχι να πας και σε 50mpbs που λέει ο συμφορουμιτης Deathsender όσο να είναι η ταχύτητα είναι καλύτερα από την 50αρα. Και οι γραμμές διαφέρουν δεν γίνεται να έχουμε τα ίδια στατιστικά παντού.


Για πενήντα δεν το συζητάω είπαμε να αυξήσουμε όχι να μειώσουμε. 
Το εχω απορία για το καλώδιο από κουτί οτε => στο σπίτι είναι και το μόνο παλιό να δω μήπως αυτό μας κάνει ζημιά. Το εσωτερικό είναι καινούριο και πρίζα.
thanks

βελτιώθηκε ελάχιστα σήμερα μετά από επικοινωνία με την εξυπηρέτηση γιατί δεν είχα και τηλ

Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 11255/88280 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 46831/99083 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 33.7/6.1 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 15.5/8.2 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 9/9.2 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/8 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 4/4 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 4 h 21 min 56 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/55094

----------


## chrislkill

> Περιοχή Γηροκομειου και εγω


Παίρνει βελτίωση?

----------


## VasilisN

> Παίρνει βελτίωση?


στα ίδια είμαστε οπως δείχνουν τα νούμερα οποτε για να δούμε βελτίωση μάλλον τα δικά μας καλώδια είναι το θέμα

----------


## Deathsender

Εαν θα εδινα 30ευρω θα ηθελα να ειχα το 100% της γραμμης μου, διοτι στο 50ρι θα πιανει το παιδι 56,500 και θα δινει 23ευρω το μηνα ενω στο 100ρι 85,000 30ευρω δεν ξερω εαν θα εδινα προσωπικα εγω , δεν ξερω ομως με 6snr ποσο σταθερη ειναι η γραμμη, αλλα παλι απο τον χαλκο 24ρι δηθεν πηγαμε πολυ μπροστα!!Αντε και καλα downloads σε ολους ευχομαι!(ξεκινησα στο φορουμ εδω απο το 2014 με 24ρι (12 επιανα) και εφτασα το 2021 στα 100 .

----------


## foris777

Καλησπέρα σας. 

Γνωρίζει κανείς που βρίσκονται οι καμπίνες της Vodafone (Περίβλεπτος) 1218-149,1218-155 και 1218-429 που πήραν παράταση ενεργοποίησης έως Q1/2021? Γιατί έψαξα στο ftth map αλλά δεν βρήκα άκρη..

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## VasilisN

> Καλησπέρα σας. 
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς που βρίσκονται οι καμπίνες της Vodafone (Περίβλεπτος) 1218-149,1218-155 και 1218-429 που πήραν παράταση ενεργοποίησης έως Q1/2021? Γιατί έψαξα στο ftth map αλλά δεν βρήκα άκρη..
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Ανατολή - Ανατολή - Γιάννινα 
τι ψάχνεις ακριβώς;

----------


## foris777

> Ανατολή - Ανατολή - Γιάννινα 
> τι ψάχνεις ακριβώς;


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Υπάρχει καφάο κοντά στο σπίτι μου (σύνορα Ανατολή-Κατσικά) και δεν μπορώ να πάρω από κανέναν πάροχο ακόμα γραμμή VDSL (σύμφωνα με αυτούς). Ένας φίλος μου είχε ρωτήσει το καλοκαίρι (γιατί μένει και αυτός κοντά) και είχε μάθει ότι αυτό το καφάο ακόμα δεν είναι διαθέσιμο (είναι λίγο πιο κάτω και δεξιά μετά το νηπιαγωγείο-οδός Παναγίας Σουμελά). Και είδαμε την ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ για παράταση έως Q1/21 για 3 καφάο DSLAM Περιβλέπτου αλλά ο κωδικός απο το ftth map δεν αντιστοιχεί με αυτούς της απόφασης. Γιατί στην περιοχή μας ακόμα δεν έχουμε vdsl και είμαστε ανάμεσα απο δίκτυο cosmote-Κατσικά και vodafone-Ανατολή, και δεν μας δίνει ακόμα κανένας (είχε γίνει ενα false offer από vodafone αλλά εν τέλει φάγαμε άκυρο γιατί γέμισε απο γραμμές το καφάο όπως μου είπανε-μάλλον ήταν καφάο πιο μακρινό που εξυπηρετούσε άλλο τετράγωνο).

----------


## VasilisN

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Υπάρχει καφάο κοντά στο σπίτι μου (σύνορα Ανατολή-Κατσικά) και δεν μπορώ να πάρω από κανέναν πάροχο ακόμα γραμμή VDSL (σύμφωνα με αυτούς). Ένας φίλος μου είχε ρωτήσει το καλοκαίρι (γιατί μένει και αυτός κοντά) και είχε μάθει ότι αυτό το καφάο ακόμα δεν είναι διαθέσιμο (είναι λίγο πιο κάτω και δεξιά μετά το νηπιαγωγείο-οδός Παναγίας Σουμελά). Και είδαμε την ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ για παράταση έως Q1/21 για 3 καφάο DSLAM Περιβλέπτου αλλά ο κωδικός απο το ftth map δεν αντιστοιχεί με αυτούς της απόφασης. Γιατί στην περιοχή μας ακόμα δεν έχουμε vdsl και είμαστε ανάμεσα απο δίκτυο cosmote-Κατσικά και vodafone-Ανατολή, και δεν μας δίνει ακόμα κανένας (είχε γίνει ενα false offer από vodafone αλλά εν τέλει φάγαμε άκυρο γιατί γέμισε απο γραμμές το καφάο όπως μου είπανε-μάλλον ήταν καφάο πιο μακρινό που εξυπηρετούσε άλλο τετράγωνο).



Αρχικά πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς σε ποιο καφάο ανήκεις υπάρχει μια λίστα οδηγίες εδω:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## BeyondMAD

Οι αριθμοί που παράθεσες αφορούν τα καφάο του ΟΤΕ για να μη μπερδεύεσαι στην αρίθμηση. Για να βρεις σε ποιό συνδέεσαι κοιτάς στο κουτάκι που καταλήγει το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ, συνήθως έχει και τον αριθμό. Στη συνέχεια κοιτάς την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Υπ'οψην ότι το Q1 έχει ακόμη 1μιση μήνα χωρίς να αποκλείουμε το ενδεχόμενο κι άλλης (ναι κι άλλης  :ROFL:  ) παράτασης.

----------


## VasilisN

Deathsender και alex24
τώρα πιστεύω είμαι εντάξει (βρέθηκε το ένοχο) 

chrislkill λογικά και η δικιά σου είναι για καλύτερα

----------


## alex24

> Deathsender και alex24
> τώρα πιστεύω είμαι εντάξει (βρέθηκε το ένοχο) 
> 
> chrislkill λογικά και η δικιά σου είναι για καλύτερα


Τέλεια να την απολαύσεις με χίλια

----------


## chrislkill

> Deathsender και alex24
> τώρα πιστεύω είμαι εντάξει (βρέθηκε το ένοχο) 
> 
> chrislkill λογικά και η δικιά σου είναι για καλύτερα


Τι έκανες και κλείδωσε παραπανω?

----------


## VasilisN

> Τι έκανες και κλείδωσε παραπανω?


Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο λοιπόν τα καλώδια από το κουτί οπως και πρίζα τα είχα αλλάξει οποτε δν ήταν θέμα αυτά έμενε να δοκιμάσω το καλώδιο από το ρουτερ στην πρίζα με το δεύτερο που δοκίμασα πέτυχε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Deathsender

τωρα εισαι στο 100% φιλε μου αντε και καλο κατεβασμα!!

----------


## kyramas

Μία βοήθεια θα ήθελα.
Είμαι στην Wind και όταν έκανα την σύνδεση (24άρα) μου έδωσαν ένα καρτοκινητό δωρεάν. Κάποια στιγμή πέρσι μου πρότειναν να το κάνω συνδυαστικό στα 30 ευρώ κινητό και σταθερό.
Το έκανα και με βάλαν στο wind one.
Τώρα που μπορώ πια να βάλω 50άρα τους πήρα και μου λένε για να σε βάλουμε στην 50άρα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσουμε όλο το πρόγραμα (κινητό και σταθερό) το οποίο θα πάει στα 50 €
Το πρόγραμμα μου είπαν δεν σπάει, μόνο μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου (Σεπτέμβριος 2021)
Έχετε καμμία ιδέα για το τί μπορώ να κάνω ? Για να αναβαθμίσω μόνο το σταθερό 
Φορητότητα μπορώ να κάνω σε άλλη εταιρεία ?
Please help !

 :Crying:

----------


## chrislkill

> Μία βοήθεια θα ήθελα.
> Είμαι στην Wind και όταν έκανα την σύνδεση (24άρα) μου έδωσαν ένα καρτοκινητό δωρεάν. Κάποια στιγμή πέρσι μου πρότειναν να το κάνω συνδυαστικό στα 30 ευρώ κινητό και σταθερό.
> Το έκανα και με βάλαν στο wind one.
> Τώρα που μπορώ πια να βάλω 50άρα τους πήρα και μου λένε για να σε βάλουμε στην 50άρα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσουμε όλο το πρόγραμα (κινητό και σταθερό) το οποίο θα πάει στα 50 €
> Το πρόγραμμα μου είπαν δεν σπάει, μόνο μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου (Σεπτέμβριος 2021)
> Έχετε καμμία ιδέα για το τί μπορώ να κάνω ? Για να αναβαθμίσω μόνο το σταθερό 
> Φορητότητα μπορώ να κάνω σε άλλη εταιρεία ?
> Please help !


Εγω έφυγα από wind  γιατί δεν μου εδινε 50mbps από 24....6 μήνες πριν λήξει το συμβόλαιο με πεναλτι 41 ευρώ και πηγα Νοβα στα 100 mbps

----------


## VasilisN

> Μία βοήθεια θα ήθελα.
> Είμαι στην Wind και όταν έκανα την σύνδεση (24άρα) μου έδωσαν ένα καρτοκινητό δωρεάν. Κάποια στιγμή πέρσι μου πρότειναν να το κάνω συνδυαστικό στα 30 ευρώ κινητό και σταθερό.
> Το έκανα και με βάλαν στο wind one.
> Τώρα που μπορώ πια να βάλω 50άρα τους πήρα και μου λένε για να σε βάλουμε στην 50άρα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσουμε όλο το πρόγραμα (κινητό και σταθερό) το οποίο θα πάει στα 50 €
> Το πρόγραμμα μου είπαν δεν σπάει, μόνο μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου (Σεπτέμβριος 2021)
> Έχετε καμμία ιδέα για το τί μπορώ να κάνω ? Για να αναβαθμίσω μόνο το σταθερό 
> Φορητότητα μπορώ να κάνω σε άλλη εταιρεία ?
> 
> Please help !


Τρόποι υπάρχουν μπορεί να σε συμφέρουν μπορεί και όχι. 

Δν αναφέρεις καθόλου το πακέτο κινητής που έχεις και αν το χρειάζεσαι ή τι ανάγκες έχεις από κινητή τηλεφωνία. Έχει την σημασία του για το τι κινήσεις μπορείς να κανεις ώστε να βγεις ωφελημένος. 

Μενεις wind όπως είσαι με υπηρεσία που δν σε καλύπτει κόστος πάντα για δυο χρόνια 720€  
Μετά τον Σεπτέμβριο που θα μπορείς να φύγεις μπορεί το ίδιο προγραμμα μα σου το δώσουν με 35 αλλά 50αρα γραμμή οποτε 810€

μενεις wind αναβάθμιση 
2 χρόνια θα σου κοστίσουν 1200€ Σταθερή κινητή (υποθέτουμε ότι είσαι εντάξει και με αυτή) 

Σε άλλο πάροχο αν φύγεις 6 μήνες πριν τον Σεπτέμβριο. 
Μέσος όρος τιμής για 50αρα είναι 23€ Πιθανά τέλη σύνδεσης 24€ + 60€ Penalty  διακοπής + - και 10€ κάρτα τον μήνα μας κάνουν 876€ 

Σε γενικές γραμμές και με κάποιες υποθέσεις  αναβάθμιση στην wind δε σε συμφέρει με αυτά τα δεδομένα οποτε ή μενεις μέχρι Σεπτέμβριο και βλεπεις ή το σπας και κοιτάς να πάρεις κάποια καλή προσφορά για φορητότητα που βγάζουν κατά καιρούς αλλά και χωρίς καμία μεγάλη προσφορά σε συμφέρει  να πληρωσεις το penalty και νέα συμφωνία  σε άλλο πάροχο

----------


## kyramas

Σε ευχαριστω για την απάντηση.
Sorry ναι για κινητή δεν είπα.
Γενικά με μια 10άρα κάρτα είμαι ΟΚ.
Οπότε δεν θέλω τρελά προγράμματα στο κινητό.
Αν μιλάμε για για 40-60 € penalty έχω φύγει με χίλια.
Αλλά αν με βάλουν να πληρώσω τα 6 πάγια που υπολοίπονται είναι 180 €
Τους έστειλα μήνυμα μέσω της ιστοσελίδα και μου απαντήσανε ότι θα με πάρουνε να τα βρούμε.
Για να δούμε...

----------


## dx2000

Καλησπερα παιδια,θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας αν ξερετε να μου απαντησετε. Μενω συνορα ανατολης κατσικα και ενω εχω 24αρα συνδεση αλλα ποιανω με το ζορι 1-2 mbps χρονια τωρα.Φορθνετ εχω.Εχω παρει τηλεφωνο στην εταιρία για να ρωτησω αν μπορω να εχω ποιανω μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν ποιανω.Αυτο που με κανει να απορω ομως ειναι οτι εχουν βαλει ινες και στην κατσικα και στην ανατολη και προφανως εχουν αφησει το κομματι ενδιαμεσα.Μηπως ξερεις κανεις αν προκειται να βαλουν και σε αυτην την περιοχη ή μηπως μπορω να ποιασω απο μια απο τις 2 περιοχες οπου περασαν ινες?(ανατολη ή κατσικα).Ολη η κατασταση ειναι πραγματικα εκνευριστική οπου ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο να υπαρχουν τετοιες ταχυτητες το 2021.Τωρα που σας γραφω αυτο το μήνυμα η ταχυτητα ειναι στο 0.7 mbps και αναλογος την μερα μπορει να φτασει μεχρι 2 mbps το πολυ.Αναγκαζομαι ολα τα χρονια να μην μπορω να παιζω multiplayer παιχνιδια γιατι εχω 450ms.Αν μπει και ο πατερας μου στο wifi καμια φορα πεφτει και η γραμμη κιολας να φανταστειτε.Μενω σε καινουργιο σπιτι και 2 γειτονες που εχω ρωτησει που μενουν κοντα μου,ο ενας εχει wind και εχει και αυτος τις ιδιες ταχυτητες και ο αλλος εχω φορθνετ σαν εμενα αρα δεν φταιει και το σπιτι μου αλλα η περιοχη.Εχω δει εχουν βαλει κατι κουτια για ινες στο δρομο που κατεβαινει απο  την αγια σοφια προς την 3η σεπτεμβριου αλλα δεν νομιζω να με ποιανει εμενα τοσο μακρυα.Μηπως καποιος απο εδω ξερει κατι παραπανω και μπορει να βοηθησει?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## nontasaggelis

Καλησπερα!
Βρες καποιο γειτονικο νουμερο ΟΤΕ και παρε τηλεφωνο στον 13888 και ζητα να μαθεις τι διαθεσιμοτητα και τι ταχυτητες εχει η περιοχη σου. Εξηγησε οτι εισαι σε αλλον παροχο και οτι δινεις  το νουμερο γειτονα που ειναι σε οτε!

----------


## VasilisN

> Καλησπερα παιδια,θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας αν ξερετε να μου απαντησετε. Μενω συνορα ανατολης κατσικα και ενω εχω 24αρα συνδεση αλλα ποιανω με το ζορι 1-2 mbps χρονια τωρα.Φορθνετ εχω.Εχω παρει τηλεφωνο στην εταιρία για να ρωτησω αν μπορω να εχω ποιανω μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν ποιανω.Αυτο που με κανει να απορω ομως ειναι οτι εχουν βαλει ινες και στην κατσικα και στην ανατολη και προφανως εχουν αφησει το κομματι ενδιαμεσα.Μηπως ξερεις κανεις αν προκειται να βαλουν και σε αυτην την περιοχη ή μηπως μπορω να ποιασω απο μια απο τις 2 περιοχες οπου περασαν ινες?(ανατολη ή κατσικα).Ολη η κατασταση ειναι πραγματικα εκνευριστική οπου ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο να υπαρχουν τετοιες ταχυτητες το 2021.Τωρα που σας γραφω αυτο το μήνυμα η ταχυτητα ειναι στο 0.7 mbps και αναλογος την μερα μπορει να φτασει μεχρι 2 mbps το πολυ.Αναγκαζομαι ολα τα χρονια να μην μπορω να παιζω multiplayer παιχνιδια γιατι εχω 450ms.Αν μπει και ο πατερας μου στο wifi καμια φορα πεφτει και η γραμμη κιολας να φανταστειτε.Μενω σε καινουργιο σπιτι και 2 γειτονες που εχω ρωτησει που μενουν κοντα μου,ο ενας εχει wind και εχει και αυτος τις ιδιες ταχυτητες και ο αλλος εχω φορθνετ σαν εμενα αρα δεν φταιει και το σπιτι μου αλλα η περιοχη.Εχω δει εχουν βαλει κατι κουτια για ινες στο δρομο που κατεβαινει απο  την αγια σοφια προς την 3η σεπτεμβριου αλλα δεν νομιζω να με ποιανει εμενα τοσο μακρυα.Μηπως καποιος απο εδω ξερει κατι παραπανω και μπορει να βοηθησει?
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων


καλησπέρα θα βοήθαγε μια ακριβής διεύθυνση να δουμε σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται ο δρόμος σου. 
Κατσικά παρ όλα αυτά είναι αρκετές καμπίνες ενεργοποιημένες για vdsl και αναλόγως το πόσο σύνορα μπορεί να χεις κέντρο και τα κεντρικά του οτε

----------


## dx2000

Καλησπερα σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.Για  να απαντησω και στους δυο σας,τηλ ειχα παρει στο παρελθον στην φορθνετ και μου ειχαν πει οτι δεν μπορω να εχω μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες γιατι δεν το σηκωνει η περιοχη. ΟΤΕ δεν εχω δοκιμασει.Ειχα ρωτησει στην wind για τι ταχυτηες μπορω να εχω αμα παω σε αυτους και μου ειπαν οτι θα ποιανω 50αρι στην χειροτερη 35αρι....εγω υποπτεύτηκα οτι αυτο απλα το ελεγαν για να με κανουν πελατη τους γιαυτο ειπα στον γειτονα μου που  εχει wind και ιδιες ταχυτητες να ρωτησει  αν μπορει να ποιασει μεγαλυτερες ταχύτητες αλλα του ειπαν οτι μου ειπε εμενα και η φορθνετ.Η διεύθυνση μου ειναι εθνικης αντιστασεως 6.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Kανε αυτο που σου ειπα με τον οτε.
Η Κατσικα εχει καμπινες οτε, η Αντολη voda. Εισαι καπου στην μεση. Πρεπει να μαθεις που πεφτεις. Παντως μεχρι και το σουπερ του Παπαδοπουλου κα λιγο ακομα προς Αντολη καλυπτει ο οτε και δινει απο καμπινες. (εχω φιλους). Απο την αλλη εχω γνωστο που μενει αναμεσα απο τα δυο βενζιναδικα και περνει απο voda. Πρεπει να μαθεις που πεφτεις και σε πιο καφαο. Μονο απο τον οτε θα μαθεις σιγουρα!

----------


## dx2000

Πρεπει αναγκαστικα να παρω απο τηλ του οτε? Γιατι απο οσο ξερω κανενας γειτονας μου δεν εχει για παροχο τον οτε οποτε δεν νομιζω να μπορω να τηλεφωνισω απο τηλ οτε. Αν παρω απο το δικο μου που ειναι φορθνετ θα υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Πρεπει αναγκαστικα να παρω απο τηλ του οτε? Γιατι απο οσο ξερω κανενας γειτονας μου δεν εχει για παροχο τον οτε οποτε δεν νομιζω να μπορω να τηλεφωνισω απο τηλ οτε. Αν παρω απο το δικο μου που ειναι φορθνετ θα υπαρχει προβλημα?


Εναλλακτικά από αυτά που λέει ο Νώντας, μπορείς να βρεις ποιό καφάο σε εξυπηρετεί με βάση τη διεύθυνση στη λίστα, και έπειτα να ψάξεις αυτό για να δεις εάν είναι αναβαθμισμένο ή πότε θα αναβαθμιστεί. Έχει λίγο δουλειά  :Smile:

----------


## nontasaggelis

Δεν ειναι αναγκη να παρεις απο γραμμη οτε. Απλα να γνωριζεις εναν αριθμο οτε καποιου γειτονα σου, Αυτο για να εντοπισουν ουσιαστικα σε πιο καφαο πεφτεις.
Εναλλακτικα μπορεις να κανεις αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος απο πανω! _(= να βρεις ποιό καφάο σε εξυπηρετεί με βάση τη διεύθυνση στη λίστα, και έπειτα να ψάξεις αυτό για να δεις εάν είναι αναβαθμισμένο ή πότε θα αναβαθμιστεί.)_

----------


## VasilisN

> Εναλλακτικά από αυτά που λέει ο Νώντας, μπορείς να βρεις ποιό καφάο σε εξυπηρετεί με βάση τη διεύθυνση στη λίστα, και έπειτα να ψάξεις αυτό για να δεις εάν είναι αναβαθμισμένο ή πότε θα αναβαθμιστεί. Έχει λίγο δουλειά


Καλησπέρα 
με βάση την διεύθυνση που μας έδωσε ο φιλος προσπάθησα εγώ μιας και το χα ανοιχτό να το βρω εγώ το καφάο αλλά δεν. 
Εθνικής αντιστάσεως 6 βρήκα μόνο στην Ανατολή Κατσικά όχι.

----------


## passakis

Καλησπέρα σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου Περιοχή Βρυσούλα
Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από 2-3mbs που είχα..

----------


## dx2000

Kαλησπερα σας,μπορει καποιος τοτε να μου στειλει ενα λινκ ή κατι ωστε να προσπαθησω να βρω σε ποιο καφαο ανηκω γιατι δεν ξερω την διαδικασια.Αν εννοειται εναν χαρτη που εψαξα και βρηκα,μου δειχνει οτι παιρνω ιντερνετ απο την περιβλεπτο αλλα ακριβως το κοντινο μου καφαο δεν το βρηκα. Φιλε VasliliN την διεύθυνση μου  μου την ειχαν αλλαξει πριν λιγο  καιρο και απο 6 με πηγαν σε 4 στα χαρτια αλλα στο ταχυδρομιο σε 6 εχουν το σπιτι μου.Οποτε να κατσω να ψαξω για εθνικης αντιστασεως 4 απλα να μου πει καποιος τον τροπο.Δυχτηχως κανενας κοντινος μου γειτονας  δεν εχει οτε για να κανω τον πρωτο τροπο που μου ειπατε αρα να ακολουθησω τον δευτερο τροπο.

----------


## xaker

Σύμφωνα με το αρχείο που έχουμε με τα καφάο του ΟΤΕ πρέπει να αντιστοιχείς στο εξής *1218-129* ανήκει στο κέντρο *Περίβλεπτος*  του *Δ.Ανατολής*


Η καμπίνα της vodafone θα είναι κοντά σε αυτή είτε περιμετρικά συνήθως κοντά σε κολόνες της ΔΕΗ.

Σύμφωνα με το αρχείο αναβαθμίσεων του ΕΕΤΤ η καμπίνα ήταν προς ενεργοποίηση για 2ο τρίμηνο του 2020 έκτοτε δεν εμφανίστηκε στις επόμενες παρατάσεις


Τώρα με μια μικρή έρευνα στον οτε και vodafone με τη διέυθυνση Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως στα νούμερα (4,5,6) δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα έως 100Mbps.

----------


## dx2000

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε που μπηκες στον κοπο και τα εψαψες για μενα.Υπαρχει καποιος χαρτης να δω που ειναι ακριβως αυτο το καφαο που ανεφερες ποιο πανω?Γιατι στον χαρτη του ειναι για το vdsl cabinets map δεν την βρηκα.Ενα καφαο που ξερω οτι βρισκεται σχετικα κοντα στο σπιτι μου και το βρηκα και στον χαρτη ειναι η ID: 7496-181 ISP: VODAFONE. Μαλλον θα μιλαμε για διαφορετικες τοποθεσιες ομως.

----------


## xaker

Το παλιό καφάο είναι εδώ https://goo.gl/maps/vytr9NbejEVamAcm6

----------


## VasilisN

> Σύμφωνα με το αρχείο που έχουμε με τα καφάο του ΟΤΕ πρέπει να αντιστοιχείς στο εξής *1218-129* ανήκει στο κέντρο *Περίβλεπτος*  του *Δ.Ανατολής*
> 
> 
> Η καμπίνα της vodafone θα είναι κοντά σε αυτή είτε περιμετρικά συνήθως κοντά σε κολόνες της ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το αρχείο αναβαθμίσεων του ΕΕΤΤ η καμπίνα ήταν προς ενεργοποίηση για 2ο τρίμηνο του 2020 έκτοτε δεν εμφανίστηκε στις επόμενες παρατάσεις
> 
> 
> Τώρα με μια μικρή έρευνα στον οτε και vodafone με τη διέυθυνση Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως στα νούμερα (4,5,6) δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα έως 100Mbps.


αυτή την Εθνική αντιστάσεως την βρήκα και εγώ αλλά είναι ανατολή όχι κατσικά το αναφέρω πιο πάνω αν είναι αυτή οκ όλα. Λογικά όμως ο φίλος μένει εθνικής αντιστάσεως αυτή που είναι η συνέχεια της 3ης Σεπτεμβριου που πιάνει Κατσικά

- - - Updated - - -




> Kαλησπερα σας,μπορει καποιος τοτε να μου στειλει ενα λινκ ή κατι ωστε να προσπαθησω να βρω σε ποιο καφαο ανηκω γιατι δεν ξερω την διαδικασια.Αν εννοειται εναν χαρτη που εψαξα και βρηκα,μου δειχνει οτι παιρνω ιντερνετ απο την περιβλεπτο αλλα ακριβως το κοντινο μου καφαο δεν το βρηκα. Φιλε VasliliN την διεύθυνση μου  μου την ειχαν αλλαξει πριν λιγο  καιρο και απο 6 με πηγαν σε 4 στα χαρτια αλλα στο ταχυδρομιο σε 6 εχουν το σπιτι μου.Οποτε να κατσω να ψαξω για εθνικης αντιστασεως 4 απλα να μου πει καποιος τον τροπο.Δυχτηχως κανενας κοντινος μου γειτονας  δεν εχει οτε για να κανω τον πρωτο τροπο που μου ειπατε αρα να ακολουθησω τον δευτερο τροπο.


είσαι οντως δύσκολη περίπτωση. Δεν υπάρχει στα αρχεία που αναφέρονται εθνικής αντίστασης στον Κατσικά εκτός κι να εχω καταλάβει λάθος. Αν εχω καταλάβει σωστά αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι μήπως έχει παλιά ονομασία για αυτόν τον δρόμο αν μπορείς να μάθεις καλό θα ήταν. 
Επίσης απ ότι βλέπω υποθέτω ότι μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις το καλώδιο σου να δεις σε πιο καφάο πηγαίνει μπας και βρούμε τι παίζει με την περιοχή

----------


## foris777

Και εγώ στην ίδια ακριβώς περιοχή μένω, στην Εθνική Αντιστάσεως (ανάμεσα απο Ανατολή (vodafone) και Κατσικά (cosmote)). Μετά απο ενημέρωση που είχε φίλος μου, που μένει και αυτός στην ίδια περιοχή, απο την vodafone (απο αυτούς παίρνουμε) λένε ότι η καμπίνα που μας εξυπηρετεί δεν έχει διαθέσιμες πόρτες για νέες συνδέσεις και είναι γεμάτη. Περιμένουν την Alcatel να βάλει καινούργιες στο άμεσο μέλλον χωρίς να είναι γνωστή η ημερομηνία.

----------


## VasilisN

> Και εγώ στην ίδια ακριβώς περιοχή μένω, στην Εθνική Αντιστάσεως (ανάμεσα απο Ανατολή (vodafone) και Κατσικά (cosmote)). Μετά απο ενημέρωση που είχε φίλος μου, που μένει και αυτός στην ίδια περιοχή, απο την vodafone (απο αυτούς παίρνουμε) λένε ότι η καμπίνα που μας εξυπηρετεί δεν έχει διαθέσιμες πόρτες για νέες συνδέσεις και είναι γεμάτη. Περιμένουν την Alcatel να βάλει καινούργιες στο άμεσο μέλλον χωρίς να είναι γνωστή η ημερομηνία.


Ξέρεις αριθμό καμπίνας που είσαι;

----------


## dx2000

> Το παλιό καφάο είναι εδώ https://goo.gl/maps/vytr9NbejEVamAcm6


Μένω αρκετά μακρυά από αυτό το καφαο εγώ.Αυτη είναι η Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως στην Ανατολή και όχι στον Κατσικά όπως σωστά είπε και ο άλλος φίλος από κάτω και δεν δεν νομίζω να παίρνω από αυτήν.

- - - Updated - - -




> αυτή την Εθνική αντιστάσεως την βρήκα και εγώ αλλά είναι ανατολή όχι κατσικά το αναφέρω πιο πάνω αν είναι αυτή οκ όλα. Λογικά όμως ο φίλος μένει εθνικής αντιστάσεως αυτή που είναι η συνέχεια της 3ης Σεπτεμβριου που πιάνει Κατσικά
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> είσαι οντως δύσκολη περίπτωση. Δεν υπάρχει στα αρχεία που αναφέρονται εθνικής αντίστασης στον Κατσικά εκτός κι να εχω καταλάβει λάθος. Αν εχω καταλάβει σωστά αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι μήπως έχει παλιά ονομασία για αυτόν τον δρόμο αν μπορείς να μάθεις καλό θα ήταν. 
> Επίσης απ ότι βλέπω υποθέτω ότι μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις το καλώδιο σου να δεις σε πιο καφάο πηγαίνει μπας και βρούμε τι παίζει με την περιοχή


Από όσο ξέρω αυτος ο δρόμος πάντα έτσι λεγόταν (εθνικής αντιστάσεως) που ξεκινάει από εκεί που τελειώνει η 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου και φτάνει μέχρι το κέντρο του Κατσικά). Εμένα η οδός λέγεται 6 ή 4 επειδή το σπίτι μου είναι το  έκτο σπίτι από εκεί που αρχίζει ο Κατσικάς. Πάνω στον κεντρικό δρόμο μένω.(μπαράκι λουνα Λένα,καφέ ουζερί 50-50, φούρνος Βασιλείου) για τους γνώστες της περιοχής...
Ευτυχώς πέτυχαμε και άλλον φίλο από ότι βλέπω που μένει στην περιοχή και θα μπορέσει να μας βοηθήσει και αυτός. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι μια "νεκρή" περιοχή από πλευράς ταχυτήτων ίντερνετ όπου από το σούπερ μάρκετ Παπαγεωργίου μέχρι το σούπερ μάρκετ Παπαδόπουλος δεν έχουν περάσει ίνες ενώ αντίθετα από αυτές τις περιοχές πέρασαν ίνες η βονταφον και ο ΟΤΕ αντίστοιχα σε Ανατολή και Κατσικά (κέντρο).

Θα προσπαθήσω αν είναι αύριο να ακολουθήσω το καλώδιο μπας και μπορέσω να βρω το καφαο που είμαι συνδεδεμένος.

----------


## VasilisN

> Μένω αρκετά μακρυά από αυτό το καφαο εγώ.Αυτη είναι η Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως στην Ανατολή και όχι στον Κατσικά όπως σωστά είπε και ο άλλος φίλος από κάτω και δεν δεν νομίζω να παίρνω από αυτήν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Από όσο ξέρω αυτος ο δρόμος πάντα έτσι λεγόταν (εθνικής αντιστάσεως) που ξεκινάει από εκεί που τελειώνει η 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου και φτάνει μέχρι το κέντρο του Κατσικά). Εμένα η οδός λέγεται 6 ή 4 επειδή το σπίτι μου είναι το  έκτο σπίτι από εκεί που αρχίζει ο Κατσικάς. Πάνω στον κεντρικό δρόμο μένω.(μπαράκι λουνα Λένα,καφέ ουζερί 50-50, φούρνος Βασιλείου) για τους γνώστες της περιοχής...
> Ευτυχώς πέτυχαμε και άλλον φίλο από ότι βλέπω που μένει στην περιοχή και θα μπορέσει να μας βοηθήσει και αυτός. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι μια "νεκρή" περιοχή από πλευράς ταχυτήτων ίντερνετ όπου από το σούπερ μάρκετ Παπαγεωργίου μέχρι το σούπερ μάρκετ Παπαδόπουλος δεν έχουν περάσει ίνες ενώ αντίθετα από αυτές τις περιοχές πέρασαν ίνες η βονταφον και ο ΟΤΕ αντίστοιχα σε Ανατολή και Κατσικά (κέντρο).
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω αν είναι αύριο να ακολουθήσω το καλώδιο μπας και μπορέσω να βρω το καφαο που είμαι συνδεδεμένος.


Ακριβως εκεί κοίταγα  και εγώ μας κάνει και ένα κουτί δν χρειάζεται να φτάσεις στο καφάο

----------


## dx2000

Το βρήκα το κουτί μου αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γράφει κάποιον αριθμό απέξω.Ειτε ξεθώριασε με τον χρόνο είτε δεν έγραψαν ποτέ κάποιον αριθμό πάνω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το βρήκα το κουτί μου αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γράφει κάποιον αριθμό απέξω.Ειτε ξεθώριασε με τον χρόνο είτε δεν έγραψαν ποτέ κάποιον αριθμό πάνω.


Ακολούθησα το καλώδιο από την κολονα έξω από το σπίτι μου που είμαι συνδεδεμένος  (που είχε το κουτί που δεν είχε κάτι γραμμένο πάνω) και καταλήγει σε μια άλλη κολώνα αρκετά κοντά η οποία έχει και αυτή κουτι το οποίο έχει τον αριθμό 149 και από κάτω 08 09 ελπίζω να είναι αυτό το κουτί που ψάχνουμε.Δεν ξέρω αν παίρνω γραμμή από αυτήν την κολόνα πάντως είναι συνδεδεμένη με την κολόνα στην οποία συνδέεται το σπίτι μου.

----------


## foris777

> Μένω αρκετά μακρυά από αυτό το καφαο εγώ.Αυτη είναι η Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως στην Ανατολή και όχι στον Κατσικά όπως σωστά είπε και ο άλλος φίλος από κάτω και δεν δεν νομίζω να παίρνω από αυτήν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Από όσο ξέρω αυτος ο δρόμος πάντα έτσι λεγόταν (εθνικής αντιστάσεως) που ξεκινάει από εκεί που τελειώνει η 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου και φτάνει μέχρι το κέντρο του Κατσικά). Εμένα η οδός λέγεται 6 ή 4 επειδή το σπίτι μου είναι το  έκτο σπίτι από εκεί που αρχίζει ο Κατσικάς. Πάνω στον κεντρικό δρόμο μένω.(μπαράκι λουνα Λένα,καφέ ουζερί 50-50, φούρνος Βασιλείου) για τους γνώστες της περιοχής...
> Ευτυχώς πέτυχαμε και άλλον φίλο από ότι βλέπω που μένει στην περιοχή και θα μπορέσει να μας βοηθήσει και αυτός. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι μια "νεκρή" περιοχή από πλευράς ταχυτήτων ίντερνετ όπου από το σούπερ μάρκετ Παπαγεωργίου μέχρι το σούπερ μάρκετ Παπαδόπουλος δεν έχουν περάσει ίνες ενώ αντίθετα από αυτές τις περιοχές πέρασαν ίνες η βονταφον και ο ΟΤΕ αντίστοιχα σε Ανατολή και Κατσικά (κέντρο).
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω αν είναι αύριο να ακολουθήσω το καλώδιο μπας και μπορέσω να βρω το καφαο που είμαι συνδεδεμένος.


H Εθνικής Αντίστασης δεν έχει αλλάξει όνομα εδώ και 40 χρόνια. Παλαιότερα λεγόταν Δημ. Μαρούλη. Το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι οι αριθμοί των σπιτιών και ο ΤΚ απο τότε που μπήκαμε στο Δήμο Ιωαννιτών. Στο excel που κυκλοφορεί με τους αριθμούς καμπινών ανάλογα με τις διευθύνσεις κατοικίας δεν με βοήθησε γιατί δεν ξέρω αν είναι με το παλαιό σύστημα αριθμών στην οδό ή με το νέο (αλλάζουν οι καμπίνες) και για αυτό παράτησα το θέμα μιας και έχω βάλει και Nowire 20mbps εδώ και 2 χρόνια και την παλεύω με αυτά που δίνει. Τώρα απλά περιμένω να βάλουν νέες πόρτες στο καφάο που με εξυπηρετεί (όπως μου είχαν πει απο Vodafone) και θα με πάρουν λογικά (ή και από cosmote) να μου κάνουν προσφορά (το εύχομαι πάντα).

Πάντως η καμπίνα 1218-149 DSLAM Περιβλέπτου, υφίσταται και είναι 1 απο τις 3 που πήραν παράταση έως και τον Μάρτιο, σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ.Αντιστοιχόυν σε αυτή κάποιοι αριθμοί της Εθν.Αντίστασης.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα, λάθος δικό μου ναι έχετε δίκιο δεν κοίταξα το ποστ πιο πάνω. Έκατσα και έφτιαξα με βάση το αρχείο που έχουμε στη διάθεση μας με τα παλιά καφαο ένα χάρτη στο google maps με τα δεδομένα αυτά

Το λινκ ειναι το εξής
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...003177462&z=17 


*είδα μόλις οτι αναφερες για το 149 μπορεις να το βρεις με την αναζήτηση στο χάρτη όταν ανοίξεις τη σελίδα

----------


## dx2000

> H Εθνικής Αντίστασης δεν έχει αλλάξει όνομα εδώ και 40 χρόνια. Παλαιότερα λεγόταν Δημ. Μαρούλη. Το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι οι αριθμοί των σπιτιών και ο ΤΚ απο τότε που μπήκαμε στο Δήμο Ιωαννιτών. Στο excel που κυκλοφορεί με τους αριθμούς καμπινών ανάλογα με τις διευθύνσεις κατοικίας δεν με βοήθησε γιατί δεν ξέρω αν είναι με το παλαιό σύστημα αριθμών στην οδό ή με το νέο (αλλάζουν οι καμπίνες) και για αυτό παράτησα το θέμα μιας και έχω βάλει και Nowire 20mbps εδώ και 2 χρόνια και την παλεύω με αυτά που δίνει. Τώρα απλά περιμένω να βάλουν νέες πόρτες στο καφάο που με εξυπηρετεί (όπως μου είχαν πει απο Vodafone) και θα με πάρουν λογικά (ή και από cosmote) να μου κάνουν προσφορά (το εύχομαι πάντα).
> 
> Πάντως η καμπίνα 1218-149 DSLAM Περιβλέπτου, υφίσταται και είναι 1 απο τις 3 που πήραν παράταση έως και τον Μάρτιο, σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ.Αντιστοιχόυν σε αυτή κάποιοι αριθμοί της Εθν.Αντίστασης.


Νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ μακρυα αυτη η καμπινα για να ποιανει στην εθνικης αντιστασης.Ειναι αρκετα στο κεντρο της ανατολης αυτη ενω υπαρχουν και αλλες ποιο κοντα στην οδο μας.

- - - Updated - - -

Η ποιο κοντινη καμπινα που βλεπω ειναι η 1218-181 στην οποια υπαρχει και vdsl απο διπλα της.ID: 7496-181 ISP: VODAFONE αλλα  δεν ξερω αν με πιάνει αυτην η καμπινα εμενα ή πεφτω πολυ μακρυα.... 
Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να εντοπισουμε απο ποιο καφαο παιρνω γιατι οπως ανεφερα ποιο πανω βρηκα το αριθμο απο το κουτι που παιρνω γραμμη.

----------


## foris777

> Νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ μακρυα αυτη η καμπινα για να ποιανει στην εθνικης αντιστασης.Ειναι αρκετα στο κεντρο της ανατολης αυτη ενω υπαρχουν και αλλες ποιο κοντα στην οδο μας.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η ποιο κοντινη καμπινα που βλεπω ειναι η 1218-181 στην οποια απο οτι θυμαμαι επειδη περναω απο τον δρομο εχει μπει και καινουργια καμπινα (της βονταφον μαλλον) .Την ειδα και στο χαρτη με τα διαθεσιμα vdsl της περιοχης αλλα δεν ξερω αν με πιάνει αυτην η καμπινα εμενα ή πεφτω πολυ μακρυα.... 
> Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να εντοπισουμε απο ποιο καφαο παιρνω γιατι οπως ανεφερα ποιο πανω βρηκα το αριθμο απο το κουτι που παιρνω γραμμη.


Ναι και εγω απο την 181 (απέναντι απο το Νηπιαγωγείο) νόμιζω ότι θα παίρνω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι κανόνας ότι παίρνεις απο την πιο κοντινή καμπίνα. Και η 149 βέβαια δεν ειναι και πάρα πολύ μακριά.

----------


## VasilisN

> Καλησπέρα σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου Περιοχή Βρυσούλα
> Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από 2-3mbs που είχα..
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 225000


Ναι μια χαρά είσαι  :Wink:  ????
Αυτή η καθυστέρηση πως προκύπτει δν ξέρω αλλά αν  δουλεύει το πράγμα δν είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να σε απασχολήσει.

- - - Updated - - -

Dx2000 τίποτα δν αποκλείεται μπορεί να σε έχουν στην 149 600 μέτρα πηγαίνοντας από τον δρόμο άρα ή τόσο είσαι ή και λιγότερο
Βέβαια θέλει συζήτηση αν υπάρχουν πιο κοντά σου και σε αφήσουν εκεί μήπως μα τους πάρεις ένα τηλ στην νόβα να μιλήσεις;  Μάθε  και  καμπίνα που είσαι λογικά θα ξέρουν πες πως ρώτας γιατί υποθετεις επειδή είναι δύσκολη η περιοχή οτι σε έχουν βάλει σε μακρινή καμπίνα μήπως θα πρέπει να αλλάξει τώρα αυτό με το vdsl....

----------


## dx2000

Οκ,θα τους πάρω αύριο τηλέφωνο μπας και βγάλω άκρη.Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dx2000

Μιλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατων της νοβα και τους ρωτησα τι γινεται με την ταχυτητα μου.Μου απαντησαν οτι ειμαι πολυ μακρυα απο το κεντρο και γιαυτο δεν πιανω μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα.Επειτα μου ειπε οτι αν θελω να εχω μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες θα πρεπει να βαλω μεγαλυτερο πακετο (οχι 24αρι που εχω τωρα) ωστε να παιρνω ιντερνετ απο αλλο καλοδιο.Του λεω οτι δεν εχω προβλημα να αναβαμισω απλα αν ειναι να βαλω 50αρι και να πιανω παλι το ιδιο 2mbps δεν προκειται και τελος εψαξε αν μπορω να εχω διαθεσημοτητα  για 50αρι ή 100αρι και λεει δεν εχω στην περιοχη.Αρα μενω με το 24αρι πιανω 2mbps και περιμενω να αναβαθμιστει η περιοχη ωστε να μπορω να βαλω 50αρι ή 100αρι πακετο και να πιανω γραμμη απο αλλο καλοδιο.Ειναι λιγο αστειο να μου λεει οτι ειμαι μακρυα απο το κεντρο εγω ενω στο κεντρο της κατσικας οπου ειναι ακομα ποιο μακρυα απο εμενα πιανουν κανονικα vdsl επειδη περασαν ινες εκει ενω σε εμενα που ειμαι ποιο κοντα στο κεντρο δεν περασαν.Να απορει κανεις με το πλανο που εχουν αποφασισει οι εταιριες ποιες περιοχες θα πιανουν πρωτα μεγαλες ταχυτητες.Θα παρω να δω και στον οτε τι θα μου πουν αλλα περιμενω την ιδια απαντηση...

----------


## VasilisN

> Μιλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατων της νοβα και τους ρωτησα τι γινεται με την ταχυτητα μου.Μου απαντησαν οτι ειμαι πολυ μακρυα απο το κεντρο και γιαυτο δεν πιανω μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα.Επειτα μου ειπε οτι αν θελω να εχω μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες θα πρεπει να βαλω μεγαλυτερο πακετο (οχι 24αρι που εχω τωρα) ωστε να παιρνω ιντερνετ απο αλλο καλοδιο.Του λεω οτι δεν εχω προβλημα να αναβαμισω απλα αν ειναι να βαλω 50αρι και να πιανω παλι το ιδιο 2mbps δεν προκειται και τελος εψαξε αν μπορω να εχω διαθεσημοτητα  για 50αρι ή 100αρι και λεει δεν εχω στην περιοχη.Αρα μενω με το 24αρι πιανω 2mbps και περιμενω να αναβαθμιστει η περιοχη ωστε να μπορω να βαλω 50αρι ή 100αρι πακετο και να πιανω γραμμη απο αλλο καλοδιο.Ειναι λιγο αστειο να μου λεει οτι ειμαι μακρυα απο το κεντρο εγω ενω στο κεντρο της κατσικας οπου ειναι ακομα ποιο μακρυα απο εμενα πιανουν κανονικα vdsl επειδη περασαν ινες εκει ενω σε εμενα που ειμαι ποιο κοντα στο κεντρο δεν περασαν.Να απορει κανεις με το πλανο που εχουν αποφασισει οι εταιριες ποιες περιοχες θα πιανουν πρωτα μεγαλες ταχυτητες.Θα παρω να δω και στον οτε τι θα μου πουν αλλα περιμενω την ιδια απαντηση...


Ναι ρε φίλε εννοείτε αυτό θα σου έλεγαν αφού δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα σύμφωνα με την διεύθυνση σου και αν υποθέτουμε σωστά είσαι 600 μέτρα μακριά από το καφάο.
Αυτό που σου πρότεινα να τους πεις (δύσκολο αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις) είναι να τους πεις να αλλάξεις καφάο που σε εξυπηρετεί αφού και αυτό που είσαι δεν είναι εξω απο το σπίτι σου και  υπάρχει για παράδειγμα Παναγίας σουμελά 59 (Ανατολή) στα 550 μέτρα καμπίνα vdsl. 

*υπάρχει και αγίας παρασκευής 12 στην ίδια απόσταση πάντα σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη

----------


## dx2000

Για να αλλάξω καφαο δεν τους είπα,αλλά ρώτησα για σιγουριά από ποιο καφαο παίρνω και μου είπαν από 149 στην ανατολή.(Κωνσταντινουπόλεως).Αυτό το καφαο δίνει γραμμή μέχρι και το τελευταίο κουτί της 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου από το οποίο παίρνω εγώ αλλά εφόσον είναι VDSL βονταφον δεν θα έπρεπε και εγώ να μπορώ να έχω VDSL?
Ναι κοντά για 650 μέτρα απόσταση έχω από το συγκεκριμένο καφαο αλλά είναι μεγάλη απόσταση αυτή που να δικαιολογεί να μην μπορώ να έχω 50αρι?
Το αστείο ποιο είναι.Οτι το σπίτι με διεύθυνση εθνικής αντιστασης 14 αλλά και 16 ο ΟΤΕ δείχνει ότι μπορεί να έχει μέχρι 100αρι.Δυο σπίτια ποιο πέρα από εμένα είναι αυτή η διεύθυνση.50 μέτρα. Δηλαδή αυτό αυτό πως γίνεται δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αν μπορούν να μου αλλάξουν το καφαο που παίρνω δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται να μου κάνουν τέτοια χάρη.Το μόνο που ελπίζω είναι να ισχύει αυτό που είπε ένας φίλος από πάνω ο "γείτονας" ότι πήρε παράταση η καμπίνα 149 για τώρα τον Μάρτιο και ελπίζω μπας και πιάσει και εμένα.Γιατι στην φώτο που ανέβασε γράφει για 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου 136 όπου είναι του κουτί όπου παίρνω γραμμή από το πεζοδρόμιο...αν όντως επιβεβαιωθεί αυτό τοτε σώθηκα αλλιώς με βλέπω να πάω στην σταρλινκ χαχα

----------


## jkoukos

Αλλαγή της καμπίνας με την οποία συνδέεται μια οικοδομή, σε κάποια άλλη, δεν γίνεται. Θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει η όδευση του καλωδίου της οικοδομής και πιθανόν άλλων γειτονικών, πράγμα που είναι ασύμφορο οικονομοτεχνικά για τον ΟΤΕ.
Μόνο σε πλήρη αναβάθμιση ή τροποποίηση του υπάρχοντος τοπικού χάλκινου δικτύου, κάτι που γίνεται εξαιρετικά σπανίως. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ωστόσο ότι δεν αξίζει η προσπάθεια να κατατεθεί σχετικό αίτημα στις τεχνικές υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ που υπάγεται ο πελάτης.

----------


## dx2000

Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο μπας και γίνει κάποιο θαύμα και δεχτούν αλλά είπαν ότι μόνο σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις μπορούν να μου αλλάξουν το καφαο μου και όχι λόγω αργής ταχύτητας και το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι υπομονή. Τα κλασσικά δηλαδή.

----------


## kyramas

Τελικά ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ.
Περιοχή Πλάτανος. Σε Wind Fiber 50 στα 28 €. Router Μου στείλανε το ZTE H288A με VOIP
Έσπασα το συνδιαστικό πακέτο με 20 € πεναλτυ (έξι μήνες πριν τη λήξη) και κατάργησα το κινητό αφού ήδη είχα ένα στην Cosmote.
Φαίνεται καλούτσικη η γραμμή μου.
Επισυνάπτω photo.

----------


## spyzit

Καλησπέρα ξανά σε όλους μετά από 7 μήνες και αλλαγή 2 εταιριών. Από vf σε nova. Εδώ και 3 βδομάδες το ρούτερ μπουκωνει από crc και fec errors και αποσυγχρονιζεται. Ξαναυνδέεται αρχικά χαμηλά στα 50 mbit και μετά προοδευτικά πιάνει τα 105 μέχρι που ακανόνιστα μετά από κάποιες ώρες ξαναπέφτει. Συνδέομαι στο καφαο 145 της Ανατολής (600 μέτρα απ' το σπίτι) ενώ το 177 της Παναγίας Σουμελά είναι στα 80 Μ. Έχω αγανακτήσει από τα συνδυαστικά ραντεβού που καταλήγουν να γίνεται επανεκκίνηση της πόρτας της vf και μετά ξανά τα ίδια. Από 7 Ιανουαρίου που ενεργοποιήθηκα στη nova μέχρι πριν 3 βδομάδες (ένα Σάββατο βράδυ ξαφνικά άρχισαν τα προβλήματα) η γραμμή ήταν σταθερότερη χωρίς αποσυγχρονiσμους και 250 ώρες up.Ποια η διαδικασία για να ζητήσω αλλαγή καφαο;

----------


## dimtsiap

> Καλησπέρα ξανά σε όλους μετά από 7 μήνες και αλλαγή 2 εταιριών. Από vf σε nova. Εδώ και 3 βδομάδες το ρούτερ μπουκωνει από crc και fec errors και αποσυγχρονιζεται. Ξαναυνδέεται αρχικά χαμηλά στα 50 mbit και μετά προοδευτικά πιάνει τα 105 μέχρι που ακανόνιστα μετά από κάποιες ώρες ξαναπέφτει. Συνδέομαι στο καφαο 145 της Ανατολής (600 μέτρα απ' το σπίτι) ενώ το 177 της Παναγίας Σουμελά είναι στα 80 Μ. Έχω αγανακτήσει από τα συνδυαστικά ραντεβού που καταλήγουν να γίνεται επανεκκίνηση της πόρτας της vf και μετά ξανά τα ίδια. Από 7 Ιανουαρίου που ενεργοποιήθηκα στη nova μέχρι πριν 3 βδομάδες (ένα Σάββατο βράδυ ξαφνικά άρχισαν τα προβλήματα) η γραμμή ήταν σταθερότερη χωρίς αποσυγχρονiσμους και 250 ώρες up.Ποια η διαδικασία για να ζητήσω αλλαγή καφαο;


Δεν γίνεται να αλλάξεις ΚΑΦΑΟ. Ένα είναι. Η γραμμή σου απο το σπίτι πάει σε ένα συγκεκριμένο και συνδέεται με το vdsl καφαο. Μπορείς να το δηλώσεις βλάβη για να πάει τεχνικός

----------


## VasilisN

> Τελικά ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ.
> Περιοχή Πλάτανος. Σε Wind Fiber 50 στα 28 €. Router Μου στείλανε το ZTE H288A με VOIP
> Έσπασα το συνδιαστικό πακέτο με 20 € πεναλτυ (έξι μήνες πριν τη λήξη) και κατάργησα το κινητό αφού ήδη είχα ένα στην Cosmote.
> Φαίνεται καλούτσικη η γραμμή μου.
> Επισυνάπτω photo.


Ωραίος τέντωσε το  :Smile:  

Τερμάτισες και μια χαρά δείχνει η γραμμή σου

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα ξανά σε όλους μετά από 7 μήνες και αλλαγή 2 εταιριών. Από vf σε nova. Εδώ και 3 βδομάδες το ρούτερ μπουκωνει από crc και fec errors και αποσυγχρονιζεται. Ξαναυνδέεται αρχικά χαμηλά στα 50 mbit και μετά προοδευτικά πιάνει τα 105 μέχρι που ακανόνιστα μετά από κάποιες ώρες ξαναπέφτει. Συνδέομαι στο καφαο 145 της Ανατολής (600 μέτρα απ' το σπίτι) ενώ το 177 της Παναγίας Σουμελά είναι στα 80 Μ. Έχω αγανακτήσει από τα συνδυαστικά ραντεβού που καταλήγουν να γίνεται επανεκκίνηση της πόρτας της vf και μετά ξανά τα ίδια. Από 7 Ιανουαρίου που ενεργοποιήθηκα στη nova μέχρι πριν 3 βδομάδες (ένα Σάββατο βράδυ ξαφνικά άρχισαν τα προβλήματα) η γραμμή ήταν σταθερότερη χωρίς αποσυγχρονiσμους και 250 ώρες up.Ποια η διαδικασία για να ζητήσω αλλαγή καφαο;



Έχεις βεβαιωθεί ότι δν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στη καλωδίωση σου απ όταν διαπίστωσες το πρόβλημα;

----------


## spyzit

> Ωραίος τέντωσε το  
> 
> Τερμάτισες και μια χαρά δείχνει η γραμμή σου
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έχεις βεβαιωθεί ότι δν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στη καλωδίωση σου απ όταν διαπίστωσες το πρόβλημα;


Ναι γιατί μετρησε τα ίδια λάθη και στο box απ' έξω. Στην ουσία δεν έχω καλωδίωση στο σπίτι ούτε πριζα. Το θωρακισμενο ftp μαύρο καλώδιο απ' το box συνδεεται μουφαρισμενο σε καλωδιο rj11 κατευθείαν στο router. Ουτε φιλτρα ουτε τίποτα. Ο τελευταίος τεχνικός που έκανε συνδυαστικό ραντεβού μου είπε ότι έκαναν επανεκκίνηση στην πόρτα της vf. Έμεiνε η σύνδεση up 2 μέρες και μετά πάλι τα ίδια. Μαζεύει παρά πολλα fec ακόμα και χωρίς χρήση internet. Crc σχεδόν 1000 στο 5ωρο που πεφτει

----------


## TearDrop

Ζήτα (και επέμεινε σε αυτό) αλλαγή πόρτας. Δυστυχώς αλλαγή καφαο δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Είναι τεράστιο το κόστος και δεν θα το κάνουν για εναν πελάτη που έχει θέμα με την ταχύτητα.

----------


## spyzit

> Ζήτα (και επέμεινε σε αυτό) αλλαγή πόρτας. Δυστυχώς αλλαγή καφαο δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Είναι τεράστιο το κόστος και δεν θα το κάνουν για εναν πελάτη που έχει θέμα με την ταχύτητα.


Από τα λεγόμενα των τεχνικών κατάλαβα ότι αν έχεις βύσμα όλα γίνονται. Φυσικά αναφέρομαι στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, αν έχεις βύσμα θα σκάψουν όλο τον δρόμο από το σπίτι σου μέχρι την άλλη καμπίνα, ξοδεύοντας ένα μεγάλο χρηματικό ποσό για να αποκτήσεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Και τα πιστεύετε αυτά που λένε ή υπονοούν οι τεχνικοί.

----------


## spyzit

> Ναι, αν έχεις βύσμα θα σκάψουν όλο τον δρόμο από το σπίτι σου μέχρι την άλλη καμπίνα, ξοδεύοντας ένα μεγάλο χρηματικό ποσό για να αποκτήσεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Και τα πιστεύετε αυτά που λένε ή υπονοούν οι τεχνικοί.


Δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες. Τον Νοέμβριο ήρθε ο εργολάβος του ΟΤΕ και άλλαξε το καλώδιο που κατέληγε στο σιδερένιο κουτί έξω απ' το σπίτι μου. Γύρω στα 80 μέτρα. Άλλαξε και το αμέσως επόμενο box. Θεωρώντας ότι παίρνω απ' το κοντινότερο ΚΑΦΑΟ άλλαξε και τη διαδρομή μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ που δεν παίρνω. Με λίγα λόγια υπάρχει η εναέρια καλωδίωση μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι κοντά μου. Οπότε το να ζητηθεί μια νέα πόρτα από τη vf που έχει τις καμπίνες δεν είναι κάτι τραγικό αλλά κανείς δε θα μπει στη διαδικασία. Ειδικα όταν έχεις πάροχο nova που έχει αναγάγει τους τεχνικούς σε τροχονόμους που μοιράζουν 20ρικα αν δε βρουν βλάβη. Όπως στην περίπτωση μου που έχω ανοίξει 3 φορες βλάβη. Όταν ήρθε χθες έκατσε 20 λεπτά βρήκε 18 crc και 10000 fec, έφυγε, μου τη χάρισε όπως ειπε και μετά από 2 ώρες το ρούτερ αποσυγχρονισε γιατί είχε γεμίσει με crc και fec.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ναι, αν έχεις βύσμα θα σκάψουν όλο τον δρόμο από το σπίτι σου μέχρι την άλλη καμπίνα, ξοδεύοντας ένα μεγάλο χρηματικό ποσό για να αποκτήσεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Και τα πιστεύετε αυτά που λένε ή υπονοούν οι τεχνικοί.


 :ROFL: 




> Δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες. Τον Νοέμβριο ήρθε ο εργολάβος του ΟΤΕ και άλλαξε το καλώδιο που κατέληγε στο σιδερένιο κουτί έξω απ' το σπίτι μου. Γύρω στα 80 μέτρα. Άλλαξε και το αμέσως επόμενο box. Θεωρώντας ότι παίρνω απ' το κοντινότερο ΚΑΦΑΟ άλλαξε και τη διαδρομή μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ που δεν παίρνω. Με λίγα λόγια υπάρχει η εναέρια καλωδίωση μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι κοντά μου. Οπότε το να ζητηθεί μια νέα πόρτα από τη vf που έχει τις καμπίνες δεν είναι κάτι τραγικό αλλά κανείς δε θα μπει στη διαδικασία. Ειδικα όταν έχεις πάροχο nova που έχει αναγάγει τους τεχνικούς σε τροχονόμους που μοιράζουν 20ρικα αν δε βρουν βλάβη. Όπως στην περίπτωση μου που έχω ανοίξει 3 φορες βλάβη. Όταν ήρθε χθες έκατσε 20 λεπτά βρήκε 18 crc και 10000 fec, έφυγε, μου τη χάρισε όπως ειπε και μετά από 2 ώρες το ρούτερ αποσυγχρονισε γιατί είχε γεμίσει με crc και fec.


Άλλο το να αλλάξει κάποιο εναέριο, και άλλο το να σκαφτούν δρόμοι, δε νομίζεις; Πιο εύκολα γίνεται το πρώτο σε σύγκρηση με το δεύτερο, αλλά και πάλι δεν το κάνει ο καθένας. Τα ξέραν αυτά οτι θα είχε πρόβλημα ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό των συνδέσεων λόγω χαλκού αλλά σιγά μη τους ένοιαζε, βάλτε vdsl  :ROFL: 

Εν πάσει περιπτώσει δεν πειράζει πλέον μιας και ξεκίνησαν τα FTTH οπότε σύντομα τα προβλήματα τέλος.

----------


## foris777

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Αναβάθμισα επιτέλους τη γραμμή μου σε VDSL (Cosmote) πριν λίγες εβδομάδες. Με το που ενεργοποιήθηκε, μπήκα στο ρούτερ με καλώδιο ethernet και είδα ήμουν στα 28/5. Έπειτα, ευχόμενος ότι θα κλειδώσω υψηλότερα, έμπαινα συχνα να δώ πως εξελίσσεται η ταχύτητα και δυστυχώς πήγε πάνω κάτω στα ίδια (25,26,21,28,26,28,26,29,28) με το upload σταθερά 4+έως 5,2. Αυτή τη στιγμή τα στατιστικά μου είναι αυτά .

Δήλωσα βλάβη στην COSMOTE για να δούμε εάν φταίνε οι υποδομές της ή εγώ (εσωτερική καλωδίωση), και να έρθει τεχνικός να μετρήσει πόση ταχύτητα φτάνει στον κατανεμητή κάτω από το σπίτι μου. Τη πρώτη φορά πέρασε μια εβδομάδα και απλά μου έστειλαν με μήνυμα ότι έγιναν οι απαιτούμενοι έλεγχοι και οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης στο δίκτυο απο μέρους τους, χωρίς να μου δώσουν μια περαιτέρω πληροφορία. Ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο, εξήγησα ότι θέλω να ενημερωθώ αν όντως υπάρχει θέμα απο μέρους μου ή απο το δικό τους, και έδωσε οδηγία ο τεχνικός του 13888 να με ενημερώσουν αυτή τη φορά. Σήμερα με κάλεσαν και μου είπαν ότι η ταχύτητα οφέιλεται στο δίκτυο τους και άμα θέλω να μιλήσω με το εμπορικό τμήμα.

Η απορία μου είναι, είναι αυτό δυνατόν? Λόγω της θέσης μου (ανάμεσα στα δίκτυα καμπινών VODAFONE-COSMOTE, στο ΕΚΟ στην Κατσικά) να χάνω τόση ταχύτητα? Πώς γίνεται ένας φίλος μου που μένει στα 200μ από εμένα προς τα Γιάννενα, να πιάνει 45+ με COSMOTE? 

Μού είπαν στο τηλέφωνο ότι η μέτρηση λογικά έγινε στην καμπίνα από το ζεύγος μου γιατί δεν είδα τεχνικό να έρχεται σε μένα και να μετράει απο τον κατανεμητή μου ή το box στην κολώνα έξω απο το σπίτι μου. Επίσης η καλωδίωση μου είναι πολύ παλιά και μου είχε πεί στο παρελθόν ηλεκτρολόγος ότι μπορεί να θέλει αντικατάσταση (επι ADSL 24 έπιανα τα 4-5). Μήπως φταίω και εγώ και δεν μπορούμε να το συμπεράνουμε γιατί φταίει και η θέση μου απο την καμπίνα? Τις βλάβες τις δήλωνα για να σιγουρευτώ 100% ότι φταίει η εσωτερική μου καλωδίωση και να προχωρήσω σε αλλαγή αμέσως. Πιστεύω ότι έχω και εγώ θέμα και θα μπορούσα να πιάσω +10-15 mbps με την αλλαγή, παρόλο το θέμα δικτύου (που πιστεύω το συμπέρασμά τους είναι ενδεικτικό). 

Τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να κάνω? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## macro

Με 20db att. σα να σου δινουν απο αστικο κεντρο φανταζει.

----------


## foris777

> Με 20db att. σα να σου δινουν απο αστικο κεντρο φανταζει.


Ναι και φάινεται πρωτάκουστο..Δήλωσα 3 φορές βλάβη και εν τέλει μου δηλώσανε ανεφικτότητα λόγω toy δικτύου της περιοχής. Ζήτησα περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το θέμα έως και τεχνικό να μετρήσει στον κατανεμητή μου και μου απάντησαν ότι δεν έχουν υποχρέωση να μου πουν κάτι παραπάνω και ότι εφόσον βρέθηκε η ανεφικτότητα απο το καφάο, δεν υποχρεούται να έρθει τεχνικός σε μένα. Δηλαδή είμαι ο μοναδικός στη γειτονιά μου που πιάνω τα μισά με 20 attentuation και 3 snr και απλά μου λένε ανεφικτότητα και μου κάνουν και μόνο 2 ευρώ έκπτωση στον λογαριασμό λόγω αυτού. Εντωμεταξύ χτές ένας απο το τεχνικό τμήμα μου είπε ότι το πρόβλημα βρέθηκε (?!) και επιλύεται και σήμερα μου είπαν ότι μου είπε ο προηγούμενος που δήλωνε ανεφικτότητα χωρίς τελικό πόρισμα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, πρέπει να παώ στην 28ης το κεντρικό κατάστημα γιατί απο τα σπασμένα τηλέφωνα με το 13888 δεν βγάζω άκρη.

Παραθέτω και τα στατιστικά μου με ADSL πριν γίνει η μετάβαση σε VDSL 50

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Έχει κανείς άλλος θέματα αυτές τις μέρες; Από την Τετάρτη παρατήρησα ότι είχε πέσει η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Το ίδιο και την Πέμπτη και με αποκορύφωμα χτες Παρασκευή, που από το απόγευμα και μετά και όλο το βράδυ, έπεφτε συνέχεια η σύνδεση, ο συγχρονισμός από 100 mbps έπεφτε στα 70-80 αλλά η πραγματική ταχύτητα όλες αυτές τις μέρες δεν ανέβαινε πάνω από 20. Με γνωστό μου που μίλησα είχε και αυτός τα ίδια θέματα σχεδόν όλη την εβδομάδα οπότε δεν νομίζω να είναι μεμονωμένο περιστατικό.

----------


## riddle3

> Έχει κανείς άλλος θέματα αυτές τις μέρες; Από την Τετάρτη παρατήρησα ότι είχε πέσει η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Το ίδιο και την Πέμπτη και με αποκορύφωμα χτες Παρασκευή, που από το απόγευμα και μετά και όλο το βράδυ, έπεφτε συνέχεια η σύνδεση, ο συγχρονισμός από 100 mbps έπεφτε στα 70-80 αλλά η πραγματική ταχύτητα όλες αυτές τις μέρες δεν ανέβαινε πάνω από 20. Με γνωστό μου που μίλησα είχε και αυτός τα ίδια θέματα σχεδόν όλη την εβδομάδα οπότε δεν νομίζω να είναι μεμονωμένο περιστατικό.


Πάροχος ;
Μήπως γίνονται τίποτα εργασίες στην περιοχή σου ;
Πάντως εδώ Ανατολή/Γιαννιωτικο (καμπίνα voda, πάροχος ΟΤΕ) πάει όπως πάντα, 112,5/11,5 σταθερά, με uptime στις 10+ μέρες.

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Στη Vodafone είμαι, όπως ο γνωστός μου ο οποίος μένει στη ανατολή κοντά στο Γιαννιώτικο. Δεν νομίζω να γίνονται εργασίες και με το τεχνικό τμήμα που μίλησα δεν μου είπαν κάτι για εργασίες. Το δήλωσαν βλάβη και θα έρθει τεχνικός από εβδομάδα να δούμε τι γίνεται αν και δεν νομίζω να είναι από μένα το πρόβλημα.

----------


## VasilisN

Κανένα πρόβλημα κ από γηροκομείο μεριά

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Έχει κανείς άλλος θέματα αυτές τις μέρες; Από την Τετάρτη παρατήρησα ότι είχε πέσει η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Το ίδιο και την Πέμπτη και με αποκορύφωμα χτες Παρασκευή, που από το απόγευμα και μετά και όλο το βράδυ, έπεφτε συνέχεια η σύνδεση, ο συγχρονισμός από 100 mbps έπεφτε στα 70-80 αλλά η πραγματική ταχύτητα όλες αυτές τις μέρες δεν ανέβαινε πάνω από 20. Με γνωστό μου που μίλησα είχε και αυτός τα ίδια θέματα σχεδόν όλη την εβδομάδα οπότε δεν νομίζω να είναι μεμονωμένο περιστατικό.


Ενεργοποιήθηκε το G.INP (μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί μειωμένο attainable rate και ταυτόχρονα μειωμένο latency) στις καμπίνες της μαπαφον, κάτι πήγε στραβά και δημιουργήθηκαν αστάθειες σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, προς έκπληξη κανενός. Θεωρητικά θα διορθωθούν σύντομα εάν ασχοληθούν, αν όχι δηλώνουμε βλάβη όσες φορές χρειαστεί  :Razz: 
(Σχετικό νήμα για καμπίνες cosmote)

----------


## Spyros z

Καλησπέρα, κάνοντας μια βόλτα προς Αβέρωφ μερια παρατήρησα πως στα στενακια που είναι πίσω από τους βλάχους,σε αυτά απέναντι από το εργατικό κέντρο έχουν βάλει σχεδόν έξω από κάθε σπίτι ίνα.Απο όσο γνωρίζω σε αυτές τις περιοχές υπήρχε κάλυψη vdsl.Θα έχουν και fiber to the home?

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. παράξενη μου φαίνεται αυτή η τεχνική.. σωλήνες - σωληνάκια..

Ποιος να κάνει άραγε τα έργα.. ?  :Thinking:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Άλλαξα σπίτι για να μείνω 1 μήνα χωρίς ίντερνετ γιατί δεν είχε θέσεις ο κατανεμητής ( ; ) σύμφωνα με το τεχνικό τμήμα του ΟΤΕ στα Γιάννενα της οικοδομής. Παραδόξως και δε ξέρω πως έγινε αυτό για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, έσκαψαν μέσα στις γιορτές και έφεραν επιπλέον 20 ζεύγη στην οικοδομή για να καλυφθούν οι ανάγκες οι δικές μου και άλλων 3 που περίμεναν πριν από εμένα. 

Βασικά για την ακρίβεια παίζει να μην υπάρχει κατανεμητής στην οικοδομή, απλά είχαν μια εισαγωγή με 20 ζεύγη από τα οποία το ένα χάλασε μάλιστα από ό,τι μου είπαν στην Περίβλεπτο που πήγα και περίμεναν άδεια από το Δήμο για να σκάψουν και να φέρουν άλλα 20 ζεύγη μέσα. 

Ελπίζω να μην έχω θέμα με την επιστροφή στα 100 Mbps. 

Όσο ζεις μαθαίνεις λένε, και μιλάμε για οικοδομή που έγινε το 2008.

Για τις από πάνω φώτο ίσως μπει κάποια καμπίνα από πάνω και δεν είναι για FTTH;  Δε νομίζω ότι βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα για το FTTH (οι διαγωνισμοί)

----------


## Iris07

Καλά έκανε ο OTE, έστω και τώρα..

Αρχικά κοιτάει εάν μπορεί να μοιράσει ζεύγη από τα καλώδια/κουτιά που έχει..
και εάν χρειαστούν περισσότερα από 1-2 μάλλον βάζει νέο καλώδιο..  :Cool: 

Μπαα.. δεν μοιάζει για βάση καμπίνας..
μάλλον για κάποιο κουτί..

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Καλά έκανε ο OTE, έστω και τώρα..
> 
> Αρχικά κοιτάει εάν μπορεί να μοιράσει ζεύγη από τα καλώδια/κουτιά που έχει..
> και εάν χρειαστούν περισσότερα από 1-2 μάλλον βάζει νέο καλώδιο.. 
> 
> Μπαα.. δεν μοιάζει για βάση καμπίνας..
> μάλλον για κάποιο κουτί..


Θα ρωτήσω αν και οταν ειχα ρωτήσει πότε θα δουμε FTTH μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να βγουν οι διαγωνισμοί κλπ πρωτα

----------


## ststp

Γειά σας. Εκανα αίτηση σε vodafone το Δεκέμβριο πριν τα Χριστουγεννα για τηλέφωνο και ιντετρνετ 50 Mbps   στο κεντρο (Αβέρωφ) και μέχρι σήμερα (18/1/22) καμία ειδοποίηση. Με είχαν ενημερώσει,  στη  Vodafone  Ιωαννίνων, ότι  σε περίπου 10 ημέρες θα ήταν ολα οκ και ότι ασφαλώς υποστηριζεται  αυτή η ταχυτητα που μου πρότειναν. Επειδή όμως μέχρι τώρα δεν εχώ λάβει καμία ειδοποίηση, μίλησα χθες με το αρμόδιο τμημα της   vodafone μεσω chat, και  μου είπαν  αυτολεξεί: «..η αίτησή σας έχει τεθεί προσωρινά σε αναμονή λόγω ελλειψης καλωδίων...Για να προχωρήσει, απαιτείται ειδική κατασκευή από τον ΟΤΕ, η οποία μπορεί να διαρκέσει ως και 2 μήνες...» !! Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο και  στη vodafone Ιωαννίνων, στο κατάστημα που είχα κάνει την αίτηση, και μου λένε πλέον ότι πρέπει να αποδεσμευθει μία γραμμή για να την δώσουν σε μένα, ενώ την ημέρα της αίτησης μου είχαν πει ότι χρειάζονται 10 περίπου ημέρες..Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι; Αν πάρω την COSMOTE;

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι γνωστό θέμα σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές και λέγεται "έλλειψη ακραίου δικτύου". Δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζεύγος από την καμπίνα μέχρι το καλώδιο το οποίο έρχεται στην οικοδομή σου.
Όταν κάνουμε αίτηση σύνδεσης, ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος (ακόμη και η Cosmote) δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει την διαθεσιμότητα των φυσικών χάλκινων καλωδίων. Αυτό θα γίνει γνωστό μόλις η τεχνική υπηρεσία του τοπικού ΟΤΕ, λάβει την εντολή να δρομολογήσει την σύνδεση. Τότε και μόνο τότε ανακαλύπτεται η πραγματικότητα και ενημερώνεται ο πάροχος του πελάτη. 
Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές το αίτημα σύνδεσης μπαίνει σε λίστα προτεραιότητας έως ότου ελευθερωθεί κάποιο ζεύγος. Στην λίστα παραμένει για διάστημα 2-3 μηνών και κατόπιν πρέπει να γίνει πάλι αίτημα από τον πάροχο για να συνεχίσει η αναμονή στην λίστα προτεραιότητας (εκτός αν δεν το θέλει πλέον ο πελάτης).

----------


## ststp

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση ας. 
Ειλικρινά μένω άναυδος γιατί δεν  περίμενα εν έτει  2022, την εποχή του 5G , να υπάρχουν τέτοια προβλήματα στο κεντρο των Ιωαννίνων, σε μια πόλη που φιλοξενεί χιλιάδες φοιτητές που έχουν ανάγκη το Ίντερνετ. Με την ευκαιρία να σας πω ότι έπαιρνα διαφορά τηλέφωνα στου ΟΤΕ Ιωαννίνων αλλά δεν απαντούσε κανεις.

----------


## jkoukos

Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει παντού στην χώρα μας (και όχι μόνο) όπου υπήρξε μεγάλη οικιστική ανάπτυξη για διάφορους λόγους σε περιοχές με πολυκατοικίες εκεί που μερικά χρόνια πριν υπήρχαν διώροφα κτίρια, αλλά τώρα το χάλκινο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ που είχε στηθεί πριν από δεκαετίες, δεν μπορεί να καλύψει την ζήτηση.

Στην επαρχία παρουσιάζεται κυρίως σε αστικά κέντρα που υπάρχουν πολλές δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, Στρατιωτικές μονάδες και εκπαιδευτικά κέντρα (ΑΕΙ, ΤΕΙ κλπ), όπου ο κόσμος πάει κι έρχεται ανά μερικά χρόνια ή μήνες. Αλλά γίνεται και σε μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα (π.χ. Περιστέρι, Αιγάλεω και αλλού στην Αθήνα) όπου γειτονιές αραιοκατοικημένες έχουν τώρα πολυόροφες πολυκατοικίες. Απλά δεν επαρκεί ένα καλώδιο με δυνατότητα 300 συνδέσεων να δώσει 400. 

Παλαιότερα μία λύση ήταν τα PCM (φερέσυχνα) όπου την ίδια γραμμή χρησιμοποιούσαν 2-3 αριθμοί. Όμως με την έλευση του DSL καταργήθηκαν σχεδόν παντού καθώς δεν δούλευε σε αυτά. Γίνονται αναβαθμίσεις του δικτύου, αλλά είναι χρονοβόρες και οικονομικά ασύμφορες. Εξάλλου εδώ και μερικά χρόνια, καθολικός πάροχος τηλεφωνίας έπαψε να είναι ο ΟΤΕ, οπότε δεν έχει υποχρέωση επέκτασης του δικτύου και την θέση του έχει πάρει η Forthnet που ωστόσο χρησιμοποιεί δορυφορικές συνδέσεις εκεί που υπάρχει έλλειψη χάλκινου δικτύου. Οριστική λύση είναι οι οπτικές ίνες και το FTTH.

----------


## ststp

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την άμεση πληροφόρηση την οποία δεν  κατάφερα  να πάρω από τους αρμόδιους φορείς. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως επιμένω και θεωρώ αδιανόητο για την πόλη η οποία  διαθέτει ένα από τα καλύτερα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια, να μην διαθέτει τις απαραίτητες εκείνες δομές στον τομέα της επικοινωνίας/πληροφορίας, όχι στα γύρω ψηλά βουνά αλλά στο κέντρο της πόλης.
Είναι θλιβερό η όλη επιχειρηματική ανάπτυξη και δραστηριότητα στην πόλη ( και όχι μόνο αυτή) να εξαντλείται στα καφέ, τσίπουρα και τυροπιτάδικα, της εποχή της οπτικής ίνας και οπτική ίνα να μην υπάρχει.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση ας. 
> Ειλικρινά μένω άναυδος γιατί δεν  περίμενα εν έτει  2022, την εποχή του 5G , να υπάρχουν τέτοια προβλήματα στο κεντρο των Ιωαννίνων, σε μια πόλη που φιλοξενεί χιλιάδες φοιτητές που έχουν ανάγκη το Ίντερνετ. Με την ευκαιρία να σας πω ότι έπαιρνα διαφορά τηλέφωνα στου ΟΤΕ Ιωαννίνων αλλά δεν απαντούσε κανεις.


Αφού έχει γεμίσει η πόλυ αυθαίρετα και γκαράζ που έγιναν σπίτια.

- - - Updated - - -



Την τερματίζω τη γραμμή σωστά; 

Περιοχή: Σεράι

----------


## Spyros z

Καλησπέρα, ξέρουμε πότε θα δώσουν supervectoring στις καμπίνες τις Vodafone? Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποια στιγμή στα κοντά να μπορούμε να αναβαθμίσουμε πάνω από τα 100?

----------


## dimtsiap

> Καλησπέρα, ξέρουμε πότε θα δώσουν supervectoring στις καμπίνες τις Vodafone? Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποια στιγμή στα κοντά να μπορούμε να αναβαθμίσουμε πάνω από τα 100?


Καλησπέρα, δε γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει σχεδιασμός να αλλάξουν τις κάρτες των kv στο να υποστηρίζουν προφιλ supervectoring 35b από 17a που είναι τώρα. 
Επίσης, δε ξέρω κατα πόσο αν δε γίνει αυτή η αλλαγή αν μπορούν να σηκώσουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες σε πρώτη φάση και δεύτερον σε τόσους clients.

----------


## tasospas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά μπορεί να είναι και offtopic 

ξέρει κανείς τι καλώδιο είναι αυτό που τράβηξε ο ΟΤΕ έξω από το σπίτι μου (στην κολόνα του βέβαια)

Παίζει να είναι αναμονή για ftth(?)

----------


## koukaki

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά μπορεί να είναι και offtopic 
> 
> ξέρει κανείς τι καλώδιο είναι αυτό που τράβηξε ο ΟΤΕ έξω από το σπίτι μου (στην κολόνα του βέβαια)
> 
> Παίζει να είναι αναμονή για ftth(?)


Καινουργιο απερχομενο λογικα ειναι...
Μηπως χτιζετε καμια καινουργια πολυκατοικια εκει διπλα ή γκρεμιζουν τιποτα?

----------


## tasospas

> Καινουργιο απερχομενο λογικα ειναι...
> Μηπως χτιζετε καμια καινουργια πολυκατοικια εκει διπλα ή γκρεμιζουν τιποτα?


Σωστός χτίζεται στα 500 μέτρα καινούργια πολυκατοικία και το πάνε προς τα εκεί

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

H Vodafone παντως ειπε οτι ειναι στα πλανα υποδομη FTTH.

----------


## dimtsiap

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά μπορεί να είναι και offtopic 
> 
> ξέρει κανείς τι καλώδιο είναι αυτό που τράβηξε ο ΟΤΕ έξω από το σπίτι μου (στην κολόνα του βέβαια)
> 
> Παίζει να είναι αναμονή για ftth(?)


Αποκλείεται. Δεν υπάρχει στα Γιάννενα FTTH, θα πρέπει να γίνει δημοπράτηση έργου κλπ, τα καλώδια αυτά χάλκινα είναι φαντάζομαι για κάποια νέα οικοδομή.

- - - Updated - - -




> H Vodafone παντως ειπε οτι ειναι στα πλανα υποδομη FTTH.


Διάβασες κάποιο άρθρο; Και τι θα κάνουν δηλαδή; Ουτε 2 χρόνια δεν έχει που έσκαψαν τα Γιάννενα για VDSL. Θα ξανασκάψουν τώρα; Γιατί δε το έκαναν εξαρχής για GPON-FTTH;

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα στις ειδήσεις του φόρουμ. Η Vodafone αναφέρεται σε FTTH κυρίως σε περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει για FTTC, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν καμπίνες διότι είναι έως 550 περιμετρικά του αστικού κέντρου, αφού απαγορεύεται από τον κανονισμό του Vectoring. Η περιοχή μου είναι μία από αυτές που τον άλλο μήνα ολοκληρώνονται οι εργασίες των σκαπτικών (ήδη τελείωσαν στη γειτονιά μου).

----------


## dimtsiap

> Υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα στις ειδήσεις του φόρουμ. Η Vodafone αναφέρεται σε FTTH κυρίως σε περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει για FTTC, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν καμπίνες διότι είναι έως 550 περιμετρικά του αστικού κέντρου, αφού απαγορεύεται από τον κανονισμό του Vectoring. Η περιοχή μου είναι μία από αυτές που τον άλλο μήνα ολοκληρώνονται οι εργασίες των σκαπτικών (ήδη τελείωσαν στη γειτονιά μου).


Εννοείς τελειώνουν τα σκαψίματα στην περιοχή σου για VDSL Vectoring - FTTC ή για FTTH;

----------


## jkoukos

Το δικό μας αστικό κέντρο το έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone και δίνει FTTC έως 200Mbps από το 2019. Τώρα περνά FTTH στις περιοχές περιμετρικά του αστικού κέντρου που δεν έχουν FTTC λόγω περιορισμού του Vectoring.
Έχουν τελειώσει τα σκαψίματα τον Ιανουάριο, με πέρασμα των σωλήνων στον δρόμο μέχρι την είσοδο μπροστά απ' όλες τις οικοδομές, από τους οποίους θα περάσουν αργότερα οι οπτικές ίνες. Επίσης στην ευρύτερη περιοχή έχουν τοποθετηθεί 3 FTTH καμπίνες.
Τέτοια δίκτυα είναι αυτά που αναφέρει η ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας που υπάρχει στις ειδήσεις. Θα καλύψει τις περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει για FTTC αλλά λόγω περιορισμού δεν μπήκαν αντίστοιχες καμπίνες.

----------


## dimtsiap

Έχει ξεκινήσει ο διπλασιασμός ταχυτήτων από τη Cosmote! Σε συμβόλαιο 50 mbps πήγα αυτόματα στα 100. Αλλά δυστυχώς τον Αύγουστο λήγει.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Και όσοι έχουν 100;  :Whistle: 
Τσιγγουνιές μαπαφον για άλλη μια φορά  :Laughing: 

-- Κάποια στιγμή ίσως φιλοτιμηθούν για οπτική ξεκινώντας από το κέντρο, κάποια...

----------


## Iris07

> Έχει ξεκινήσει ο διπλασιασμός ταχυτήτων από τη Cosmote! Σε συμβόλαιο 50 mbps πήγα αυτόματα στα 100. Αλλά δυστυχώς τον Αύγουστο λήγει.


Πόσα πληρώνεις τώρα ?  :Cool:

----------


## dimtsiap

> Και όσοι έχουν 100; 
> Τσιγγουνιές μαπαφον για άλλη μια φορά 
> 
> -- Κάποια στιγμή ίσως φιλοτιμηθούν για οπτική ξεκινώντας από το κέντρο, κάποια...


Όσοι έχουν 100 ξες…, Καλα το θεμα ειναι πως τα KV στα Γιάννενα δε μπορούν να δώσουν 200 νομιζω, εχουν κάρτες 17a, Οχι 35b. Αλλά και να είχαν δεν υπαρχει πακέτο πακέτο πάνω απο 200

- - - Updated - - -




> Πόσα πληρώνεις τώρα ?


27€ το μήνα!

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Όσοι έχουν 100 ξες…, Καλα το θεμα ειναι πως τα KV στα Γιάννενα δε μπορούν να δώσουν 200 νομιζω, εχουν κάρτες 17a, Οχι 35b. Αλλά και να είχαν δεν υπαρχει πακέτο πακέτο πάνω απο 200



Αυτό λέω, τσιγγουνεύτηκαν (ως συνήθως) τις κάρτες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimtsiap

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 
Υπάρχει κανείς που γνωρίζει αν έχεις σύνδεση VDSL 50 ή 100 και λήξει το συμβόλαιο και βάλεις 24, μένεις συνδεδεμένος σε vdsl καμπίνα και έχεις 24 μπαμ; η σε βγάζουν από την πόρτα;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Το δεύτερο λογικα

----------


## Iris07

Πιθανόν να παίζει ρόλο εάν έχουν μεταφέρει όλες τις 24άρες σε πόρτες της VDSL στην συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα..  :Thinking:

----------


## alex24

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 
> Υπάρχει κανείς που γνωρίζει αν έχεις σύνδεση VDSL 50 ή 100 και λήξει το συμβόλαιο και βάλεις 24, μένεις συνδεδεμένος σε vdsl καμπίνα και έχεις 24 μπαμ; η σε βγάζουν από την πόρτα;


Αν είσαι σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ με πάροχο ΟΤΕ σε βάζουν 24 από καμπίνα. Όλοι οι άλλοι όχι

----------


## dimtsiap

Καμπίνα Vodafone, πάροχος ΟΤΕ οπότε μάλλον θα με βγάλουν

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

4η φορά μέσα σε κάτι λιγότερο από 50 ημέρες με «μαζική βλάβη στην περιοχή».

----------


## dimtsiap

> 4η φορά μέσα σε κάτι λιγότερο από 50 ημέρες με «μαζική βλάβη στην περιοχή».


Τι συνέβη;

----------


## wolfnik

Παιδιά έχω vodafone 50αρα και είμαι σε φάση ανανέωσης.
Γενικά δεν έχω θέματα, ταχύτητες όλα καλά γενικά, μόνο που στο ρουτερακι που μου έχουν δωσει (tp link 100v) τρώει κατι σκάλωματα το ασύρματο, πέφτει πολύ η ταχύτητα και θέλει κάθε τόσο κλείσιμο-άνοιγμα το wifi.
Οπότε σκεφτόμουν μήπως πάω cosmote 50αρα. Η διαφορά στην τιμή από τη voda ειναι στο 1€.
Είναι καλύτερα τα ρουτερ της cosmote ή πάω γυρεύοντας για περισσότερα προβλήματα ή και καθυστερήσεις στο να περάσω στην cosmote; 
Όταν πήγα πριν 2 χρόνια στη vodafone, πήγα γιατί είδα ότι το δίκτυο vdsl στο κέντρο (περιοχή Σπύρου Λάμπρου) το διαχειρίζεται η vodafone. Γενικά όπως είπα δεν έχω θέματα εκτός από αυτό το θέμα με το ασύρματο δίκτυο του ρουτερ, που απ οτι έχω διαπιστώσει ευθύνεται και για το γρήγορο draining της μπαταρίας του κινητού (αλλού δεν το έχω αυτό το θέμα).

----------


## alex24

> Παιδιά έχω vodafone 50αρα και είμαι σε φάση ανανέωσης.
> Γενικά δεν έχω θέματα, ταχύτητες όλα καλά γενικά, μόνο που στο ρουτερακι που μου έχουν δωσει (tp link 100v) τρώει κατι σκάλωματα το ασύρματο, πέφτει πολύ η ταχύτητα και θέλει κάθε τόσο κλείσιμο-άνοιγμα το wifi.
> Οπότε σκεφτόμουν μήπως πάω cosmote 50αρα. Η διαφορά στην τιμή από τη voda ειναι στο 1€.
> Είναι καλύτερα τα ρουτερ της cosmote ή πάω γυρεύοντας για περισσότερα προβλήματα ή και καθυστερήσεις στο να περάσω στην cosmote; 
> Όταν πήγα πριν 2 χρόνια στη vodafone, πήγα γιατί είδα ότι το δίκτυο vdsl στο κέντρο (περιοχή Σπύρου Λάμπρου) το διαχειρίζεται η vodafone. Γενικά όπως είπα δεν έχω θέματα εκτός από αυτό το θέμα με το ασύρματο δίκτυο του ρουτερ, που απ οτι έχω διαπιστώσει ευθύνεται και για το γρήγορο draining της μπαταρίας του κινητού (αλλού δεν το έχω αυτό το θέμα).


Αν έχεις θέμα με το ρούτερ γιατί δεν ζητάς ένα άλλο να σου στείλουν; Πες τους ότι έχεις θέμα με το WiFi και αν μπορούν να σου στείλουν ένα άλλο. Τα ρούτερ της Cosmote είναι τίμια το δίκτυο χαλκού όπως και να έχει είναι του ΟΤΕ οι καμπίνες είναι της Vodafone οπότε αν έχεις κάποιο θέμα μεσολαβούν οι 2 πάροχοι όπως και να έχει.

----------


## wolfnik

> Αν έχεις θέμα με το ρούτερ γιατί δεν ζητάς ένα άλλο να σου στείλουν; Πες τους ότι έχεις θέμα με το WiFi και αν μπορούν να σου στείλουν ένα άλλο. Τα ρούτερ της Cosmote είναι τίμια το δίκτυο χαλκού όπως και να έχει είναι του ΟΤΕ οι καμπίνες είναι της Vodafone οπότε αν έχεις κάποιο θέμα μεσολαβούν οι 2 πάροχοι όπως και να έχει.


Βασικά αυτό σκέφτομαι. Επειδή με έχουν πάρει για να ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιο, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω εκείνη την ωρα, όταν με ξαναπαρουν να τους πω για το θέμα και αν μου αλλάξουν το ρουτερ με κάποιο άλλο μοντέλο (ελπίζοντας να είναι καλύτερο) να κάνω την ανανέωση και να μην μπω στη διαδικασία αλλαγής παροχου.
Είδα ότι πλέον η vodafone δε δίνει το 100v. Κατάλαβα καλά;

----------


## alex24

> Βασικά αυτό σκέφτομαι. Επειδή με έχουν πάρει για να ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιο, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω εκείνη την ωρα, όταν με ξαναπαρουν να τους πω για το θέμα και αν μου αλλάξουν το ρουτερ με κάποιο άλλο μοντέλο (ελπίζοντας να είναι καλύτερο) να κάνω την ανανέωση και να μην μπω στη διαδικασία αλλαγής παροχου.
> Είδα ότι πλέον η vodafone δε δίνει το 100v. Κατάλαβα καλά;


Ναι δεν το δίνει. Πάρε τις βλάβες στο 13840 είναι δωρεάν και πες τους ότι έχεις θέμα με το WiFi δεν πιάνει κολλάει κλπ και ζητά αντικατάσταση ή αν κάνεις αναβάθμιση σε 100Mbps ζήτα και καινούριο ρούτερ

----------

